# Craft club topic of the month - knitting!



## RubyToogood (Jan 24, 2005)

Well since when we originally discussed the craft club, people were hoping there'd be an online side to it, so that those not in London could participate to an extent too, here's the relevant thread for this one. I guess we just use this thread to discuss what (if anything) we're working on, any problems or ideas we've got, anything relating to knitting really. Pictures of the stuff you're working on would be particularly ace.

I'll post about what I'm up to later...


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm knitting up some hand-spun wool i bought in Skye last year - a mixture of lovely warm reds and purples, and natural undyed sheep colour. I'm kind of making the pattern up as I go along, using Noro patterns with a similar stitch count. Pics soon barring major cock-ups.... 

I also have a pair of socks on the go, as I can carry them around in my bag. I'm going to knit this pair on the big side and felt them for extra warmth. 

After that, my wool stash is nearly exhausted, so I can go shopping again, probably at Colinette


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2005)

Erm.

Well I've started knitting a whole heap of small squares that are going to be sown together into a patchwork something. So far i'm thinking either cushoins for my bed or a hanging to go on the wall above my bed.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm having a real knitting frenzy at the moment, having not done any for ages.

I had a frantic knit against time of the second baby cardigan for my sister's twins when they turned up early - that was a double knit fairisle pattern which is quite nice, except that it's annoyingly vague with the instructions for knitting up the button and buttonhole bands and I ended up with one about half the length of the other and had to unravel and start that bit again. I'm not sure I like knitting for babies, I felt like such a stereotype.

I've also been knitting flower corsages with the pattern moose sent me - they're great because you can do one in an evening, but I do think there's a knack to getting them right. My second attempt keeps coming back to haunt me on my best friend's coat and I keep looking at it and wincing.

And I'm in a bit of a quilt situation again with my mother's Xmas present (ie still not finished). This is a big stoley scarfey type thing in kidsilk haze  and a lace stitch. It's my first go at lace knitting. The nice lady in the wool shop told me I didn't need to get a pattern for a rectangular scarf, just find a lace stitch I liked and multiply. I'm using a stitch called fir cone. I tried a few different stitches out of a book from the library and got very confused with some of them. This one I'm finding fairly easy, once I'd got the hang of "yarn forward" which I'd never come across before, and it's pleasingly repetitive after the baby jumper, which I had to look at the pattern for about twice a row. If anyone wants the stitch, I'll post it up.

I'm having a bit of a love affair with kidsilk haze at the moment. To cheer myself up today I bought some in rose pink to make this shawl ("Birch" from Rowan) as my next major project, although I need to make myself a hat in between really. I'm not quite sure how to tackle that - I want to make a beret with this thick/thin wool a friend brought me back from China, but it's not a standard weight, so I'm not quite sure what pattern to use or how it'll work.


----------



## madzone (Jan 25, 2005)

When I was in London I went to this place 
Thye ahve an absolutely staggering array of really exotic wools and yarns. They had camel wool and all sorts ready for spinning. My mate was just after some bog standard wool so we didn't stay long but I could've spent hours in there. So if any of you are looking fro something out of the ordinary I'd recommend it


----------



## fuBganger (Jan 25, 2005)

I am almost finished a cat that I began months and months ago. It all went on hold when uni work and general knackered-ness took over. I do love knitting toys but am hoping to get back into the crochet thing very soon. I've been thinking up a very nice chevron scarf in my head now for a long time and am looking forward to bringing it into existence.

See if you knew how to crochet Rubes I could teach you how to do the easiest peasiest flower corsages!


----------



## madzone (Jan 25, 2005)

I've wanted to crochet corsages for ages - got any links?


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> When I was in London I went to this place
> Thye ahve an absolutely staggering array of really exotic wools and yarns. They had camel wool and all sorts ready for spinning. My mate was just after some bog standard wool so we didn't stay long but I could've spent hours in there. So if any of you are looking fro something out of the ordinary I'd recommend it



Looks like a wicked place  

I have brought some natural oiled wool from ebay .. I am going to make a blanket made up of different knitting stitches (if I can pick up some tips) and make it in creams and grays.


----------



## madzone (Jan 25, 2005)

I really really need to learn to spin. I've got 2 spining wheels but I just can't seem to get it right. I've got shitloads of fleeces just waiting and we've got 3 shetland/jacobs ewes with bloody lovely wool (I was gonna say fur   )
Moan moan grump grump. I'm going to get my wheel out today and have a look at it and see what's going wrong. 

In theory that is - in reality I'll probably end up pissing about on the internet all day - just for a change like


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm having a conflict between dressmaking and knitting

its cheaper to make clothes than a scarf I want to knit so I'm afraid its taken a back burner atm

however the eternal square knitting contines, I'm using mine to make a blanket to take to the festiavls in the summer   

thats the plan anyway


----------



## fuBganger (Jan 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I've wanted to crochet corsages for ages - got any links?



I actually just make em up as I go along. Best way to start is make a ring, put 12 to 18 trebles in it and play!


----------



## madzone (Jan 25, 2005)

fuBganger said:
			
		

> I actually just make em up as I go along. Best way to start is make a ring, put 12 to 18 trebles in it and play!



Do you do leaves and stuff?


----------



## moose (Jan 25, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I have brought some natural oiled wool from ebay .. I am going to make a blanket made up of different knitting stitches (if I can pick up some tips) and make it in creams and grays.


You can do wonders just with simple combinations of knit and purl stitches -doesn't have to be complicated


----------



## fuBganger (Jan 25, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Do you do leaves and stuff?



never bothered with a leaf but if I was to do one I'd just do a chevron type job, or perhaps begin with a few chains and then symetrically crochet [eg one on each side of chain] double treble, treble and then double crochet.


----------



## easy g (Jan 25, 2005)

knitting on This Morning...NOW!!!!


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> You can do wonders just with simple combinations of knit and purl stitches -doesn't have to be complicated



Cheers moose I will give it a go.. The wool has arrived from ebay.. They are shades of brown not gray 

I can still use the cream though


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> knitting on This Morning...NOW!!!!



So what did they say?????? Is it the new big thing


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2005)

I saw a woman in the street the other day wearing a wicked knitted hat with woolen corsage on it.  If the knitting goes well I might have a go at one myself.


----------



## fuBganger (Jan 25, 2005)

Tell you what they were selling hats like that in Spitalfields for 20 quid a pop last crimble. Dead simple crocheted cap with a corsage, sort of thing you can do a load of in an evening.


----------



## madzone (Jan 25, 2005)

fuBganger said:
			
		

> Tell you what they were selling hats like that in Spitalfields for 20 quid a pop last crimble. Dead simple crocheted cap with a corsage, sort of thing you can do a load of in an evening.


lol - sort of thing *you* can do a load of in an evening!


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 25, 2005)

*ahem*

What's a corsage?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 25, 2005)

loving this thread already!   Blimey, its been so long since I knit anything, and if I'm honest, it _wasn't_  entirely successful. I like the actual knitting but i'm crap at following a pattern.


----------



## fuBganger (Jan 25, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> *ahem*
> 
> What's a corsage?



The like of this, but generally less vile.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2005)

After giving up on one cardigan I managed to complete another one and I love it. It's Noro wool and pattern and I found the Noro pattern much easier than the Rowan pattern for the first failed cardigan. I am now knitting Wolfie a jumper.
I would also like to sew something, got any links to easy patterns Aqua?


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2005)

I make clothes and am going to a class to learn the tailoring side and its fab 

esy patterns, anything that doesn't have the word easy on it 

I love new look, they fit me fairly well without making too many adjustments 

have a look here  and here 

they're american sites but its where I look for ideas etc before hitting the shops


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 25, 2005)

fuBganger said:
			
		

> The like of this, but generally less vile.


Err, thanks.  I think I grow those in the back of my fridge...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I make clothes and am going to a class to learn the tailoring side and its fab
> 
> esy patterns, anything that doesn't have the word easy on it
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll have a look on these.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 25, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> After giving up on one cardigan I managed to complete another one and I love it. It's Noro wool and pattern and I found the Noro pattern much easier than the Rowan pattern for the first failed cardigan. I am now knitting Wolfie a jumper.
> I would also like to sew something, got any links to easy patterns Aqua?




What pattern was the one that failed?


----------



## Emma Herself (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm knitting my first jumper ever at the moment - long sleeved mohair tunic in a really open guage, in this wool: look! 

I've just done the front panel which is cool cos I got the neckline right first time, and now I'm doing the back


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2005)

That wool looks lovely 

Good luck with the jumper


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh dear! Im a bit scared about going to the craft meet tomorrow now, I know nothing about knitting  I hope whoever is going to teach me is very patient......cos I'm not


----------



## madzone (Jan 25, 2005)

Zoë Herself said:
			
		

> i'm knitting my first jumper ever at the moment - long sleeved mohair tunic in a really open guage, in this wool: look!
> 
> I've just done the front panel which is cool cos I got the neckline right first time, and now I'm doing the back



Pictures will be required!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 26, 2005)

just found this sweet blog   by a knitting enthusiast.   

Haven't started anything myself yet, although I have been asked by a very artistic friend of mine, to make a T.shirt for a shop she is opening soon. Hmm.. <wonders if knitting could be incorporated into the design>


----------



## Emma Herself (Jan 26, 2005)

Pictures will come, once it starts looking like a jumper!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 26, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> just found this sweet blog   by a knitting enthusiast.



There seem to be loads of knitting blogs, and they're often very useful for seeing what other people have made of a particular pattern and problems they've encountered (plus pictures of the finished product).


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 26, 2005)

For a month or so now I've been knitting and unravelling something to wrap around me in the cold winter evenings from some variegated autumn colours wool that I picked up cheap in Abergavenny or Monmouth or something.  I think I have finally settled on the size and increase style ( eyelets) and will finish in under 2 weeks. The garment might sometimes been called a poncho. Ahem. Sorry.

But I'm doing squares too, blanket squares.  They're the aftermath of a foray into crocheted bedspreads which left me with very painful RSI.


----------



## veracity (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm another one doing blanket squares - although I'm starting to think I might just knock up some cushion covers out of what I've done so far - I need some instant gratification.

Also on the needles at the moment is a hat to match the Manchester City scarf I did for Mr Snuffyzee at Xmas, although I've got a bit stuck with the pattern - hoping for some help of my knitting circle tonight on this one. 

And finally I'm doing a little project for my mum's birthday, a make up bag in cross stitch pattern.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> Also on the needles at the moment is a hat to match the Manchester City scarf I did for Mr Snuffyzee at Xmas, although I've got a bit stuck with the pattern - hoping for some help of my knitting circle tonight on this one.


There's an idea.  Maybe for my first project I could knit a Man City scarf for Hendo.  Got any spare wool?


----------



## veracity (Jan 28, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> There's an idea.  Maybe for my first project I could knit a Man City scarf for Hendo.  Got any spare wool?



Unfortunately not now as I've used it for the hat! The scarf was in City's old away colours, red and black, and has had many admirers at the last few home games. PM me if you'd like the pattern, I'm happy to share, it's the first thing I've designed myself.


----------



## moose (Jan 28, 2005)

Home-made footie scarves are becoming quite the thing again, I've noticed, this season. I did a red, black and white one   for mr moose for xmas - cashmere and merino mix, natch!


----------



## veracity (Jan 28, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Home-made footie scarves are becoming quite the thing again, I've noticed, this season. I did a red, black and white one   for mr moose for xmas - cashmere and merino mix, natch!



Definitely v. popular. If I wanted to sit here knitting scarves for the next 6 months I could probably make a few bob. Oh for a knitting machine.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> Unfortunately not now as I've used it for the hat! The scarf was in City's old away colours, red and black, and has had many admirers at the last few home games. PM me if you'd like the pattern, I'm happy to share, it's the first thing I've designed myself.



Ooh yes please.  Hendo is already excited at the prospect (although it probably won't be ready until the next season as I'm a total beginner).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 28, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> The scarf was in City's old away colours, red and black, and has had many admirers at the last few home games.


Blimey, I thought London was full of Dennis the Menace fans...I've been wrong all these years......


----------



## Emma Herself (Jan 28, 2005)

And I thought they were all anarcho-communists


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a question!  Which I think it a bit basic, but I am a beginner.   

When joining on a new colour (I'm knitting a stripy scarf), how do you attach the new wool?  Do you just tie it on and then cut off the old stuff?  And what happens to the ends?  

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## eme (Jan 30, 2005)

yep  - you just start the new colour at the end, then after a few stitches you can tighten the first stitches up a bit, tie the loose ends together and then weave them in after...


----------



## moose (Jan 30, 2005)

Your ends need to be about 15 cms so you've got enough to weave in properly. I do it like this which works really well unless your wool is exceptionally thick in which case this method adds too much bulk.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 30, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I have a question!  Which I think it a bit basic, but I am a beginner.
> 
> When joining on a new colour (I'm knitting a stripy scarf), how do you attach the new wool?  Do you just tie it on and then cut off the old stuff?  And what happens to the ends?
> 
> Any advice gratefully received.



Oh good, you've had your question answered. I've always just tied a knot close to the work and knitted the ends in as I went or hooked them in afterwards. It's probably trickier to do that well for a scarf though, because both sides are the right side, plus you can see the edge which would otherwise be hidden in a seam.

You need to get yourself a basic knitting book really, explaining all the techniques. Etnea got the Stitch and Bitch book for Xmas, that looks quite good (American though, some things might be different), or second hand bookshops are often a mine of excellent solid old-fashioned books on these subjects.


----------



## calpurnia (Jan 30, 2005)

Stitch and Bitch is good. I got it a bit ago & I thought it was excellent at first. Then as I got more into knitting I found it wasn't as detailed as it could have been. But I've been doing fine using that & the internet. 

There's good guidance here: www.knittinghelp.com. I couldn't figure out the S n B instructions for M1 so I found a video here that made it all boootifully clear.

So, I just knitted up a swatch for the jersey I'm knitting for Mr Cal, & the wool knits up fantastically. V excited! Abandoned the cowl I was knitting for a friend when the wool arrived for this project.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Your ends need to be about 15 cms so you've got enough to weave in properly. I do it like this which works really well unless your wool is exceptionally thick in which case this method adds too much bulk.



Does that mean you knit a whole row with the two colours of wool, or just the first stitch?  

I think I'm going to practice this first before I do it for real with my very expensive Rowan wool!


----------



## Choc (Jan 30, 2005)

i have started today on a new trial piece, i was so happy that i remembered how to cast on...  

however i don't seem to get this 2 knit 2 purl bundchen style right. do i have to follow religiously the 2k 2p pattern or will i have to start with the same type (knit or purl) every row again (that doesn't make much sense does it?)?

i went to spitalfield market today and finally got inspired as to what knitting project i could start with. i think i will do a (possibly) pink or green scarf using very big needles (40 mm). 

i also figured out that it is very inpractical to knit in a bus/or tube if it is packed. nevermind...


----------



## calpurnia (Jan 30, 2005)

If you're trying to get a rib then you need to start over again each row, yes. Stack the stitches on top of each other like this  

row 1: k k p p k k p p k k p p 
row 2: k k p p k k p p k k p p
etc etc

if you did it 
row 1: k k p p k k p p k k p p
row 2: p p k k p p k k p p k k
you would get moss stitch rather than ribbing. It's a really nice bumpy stitch but takes forever! (At least it takes me forever)


----------



## Choc (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks you   

aha, so logically one has to cast on an even number of stitches, which i think i didn't do today..  

moss stitch (makes mental note of the vocab). it is like learning a new language altogether. there is also an apparantly continental and uk style of holding the wool thread either dangling or twirling, innit


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 30, 2005)

calpurnia said:
			
		

> If you're trying to get a rib then you need to start over again each row, yes. Stack the stitches on top of each other like this
> 
> row 1: k k p p k k p p k k p p
> row 2: k k p p k k p p k k p p
> ...


 That's really misleading! All you need to know is that if you knitted a stitch in the first row of rib, you have to purl it in the second.

Whether you _start_ with 2 knit stitches or 2 purl stitches depends on how many stitches you're working with. As an example, if you were working with only four stitches, it'd be K2 P2 in the first row, and K2 P2 in the second. But if you had six stitches, it would be K2 P2 K2 in the first row, and P2 K2 P2 in the second.

But you don't need to understand or know all that, you only need to recognise on sight a purl stitch and a knit stitch from the wrong side, and remember to do the opposite!


----------



## Choc (Jan 30, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> That's really misleading! All you need to know is that if you knitted a stitch in the first row of rib, you have to purl it in the second.
> 
> Whether you _start_...But if you had six stitches, it would be K2 P2 K2 in the first row, and P2 K2 P2 in the second.



ah see i was wondering this. interesting, that even then it would still be a rib rather than a moss stitch. hang on this is complicated (it seems that you two are saying opposite things).



> But you don't need to understand or know all that, you only need to recognise on sight a purl stitch and a knit stitch from the wrong side, and remember to do the opposite!


 i realised today that this would be important as it is impossible to remember all the time what you have just done or ie when you get back to the work what was done last etc.

still ta for the advise i think i (kind of) understood   .


----------



## liberty (Jan 30, 2005)

From a website I managed to cast off so I'm onto the next piece


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2005)

I just ordered Stitch and Bitch from Amazon.  Am feeling very impatient to start my scarf but think I'd better wait until the next Craft meeting so I don't fuck it up!


----------



## liberty (Jan 30, 2005)

I looked at etnea's copy and it looked very easy to follow


----------



## moose (Jan 30, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Does that mean you knit a whole row with the two colours of wool, or just the first stitch?



No, you tie the new colour onto the old colour, very close to the work, and start knitting with the new one. When you've finished, get a sewing-up needle and thread it with the end you need to hide. Following the diagram I linked to above, on the back of the knitting, weave the wool in and out of the corresponding coloured stripe for 4 or 5 stitches and then cut off close to the work. You don't actually knit with both colours.


----------



## calpurnia (Jan 31, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> That's really misleading!



Now I feel silly... But it all made sense in my head


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> From a website I managed to cast off so I'm onto the next piece



hrmph - my instructions not good enough for ya?


----------



## acechick (Jan 31, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I'm having a bit of a love affair with kidsilk haze at the moment. To cheer myself up today I bought some in rose pink to make this shawl ("Birch" from Rowan) as my next major project...


YES! I am such a fan of the kidsilk haze. I say it's my favourite... until I next use Noro or kid classic. Birch is totally on my to-do list, after I finish the cloud scarf, also in that lovely rose and knitty's clapotis. 

KSH projects:


 

 

 





*Cast Off * is doing karaoke at the Legion tomorrow night if anyone's interested

- pauline


----------



## eme (Jan 31, 2005)

hey pauline - I have used your blog to check out what's going on in the knit-meet-up world.... dead handy!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2005)

I have looked at your site and been drooling over that capelet....


----------



## acechick (Jan 31, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> hey pauline - I have used your blog to check out what's going on in the knit-meet-up world.... dead handy!


  
thank you.




			
				RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I have looked at your site and been drooling over that capelet....


you should give it a try - it's not so hard or complicated as it looks, just requires A LOT of concentration. Not a project for the pub.

I made a spreadsheet to make it easier to understand, and more importantly keep track of the stitches (one cell=one stitch). I can email it if anyone is interested.

I'm also thinking of adjusting the pattern so that it's a real cape (ie not sewn up). If I can work out how to 'square out' the edges, it could look pretty good with a ribbon neck tie.


----------



## eme (Jan 31, 2005)

oh, and where did you get these? I would love to try socks but have so far been put off by 4 needle scaryness.... these would be the answer!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> oh, and where did you get these? I would love to try socks but have so far been put off by 4 needle scaryness.... these would be the answer!!


 You can use a circular needle for small knitting-in-the-round projects anyway - you just have to sort of loop it at one point between the stitches. I quite often use a circular needle for straight knitting too, because it's more compact and saves losing a needle or having it slip out.


----------



## acechick (Jan 31, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> oh, and where did you get these? I would love to try socks but have so far been put off by 4 needle scaryness.... these would be the answer!!


Purl Soho. I haven't used them yet, but I hope they make socks more acessible!

I'm sorta getting the hang of DPNs now - they still stress me somewhat. I was really forced to embrace them in order to knit Fuzzy Feet. Which totally rock.


----------



## eme (Jan 31, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> Purl Soho. I haven't used them yet, but I hope they make socks more acessible!



aww... went there in Nov when we were in NY, but happened to be the one day they were closed...


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> Purl Soho. I haven't used them yet, but I hope they make socks more acessible!
> 
> I'm sorta getting the hang of DPNs now - they still stress me somewhat. I was really forced to embrace them in order to knit Fuzzy Feet. Which totally rock.




With regards to felting them - you can make felt/felt knitted things in the tumble dryer.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 31, 2005)

The radical art of knitting


----------



## Choc (Jan 31, 2005)

wow, so many links, very interesting i feel like i would like to run to every meeting that is happening. 

i am going into town now to buy my wool etc, yay!

anyone knows a link where to buy cheaper wool and needles? i can't believe that the only places to buy the wool etc would be liberties and john lewis in town? there must be local and cheapo shops around?


when i go to germany soon i will check there, got a feeling things could be cheaper...?

it is all so exciting i find it impossible to believe that i have never started knitting before. all these wonderful fashion items...


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> wow, so many links, very interesting i feel like i would like to run to every meeting that is happening.
> 
> i am going into town now to buy my wool etc, yay!
> 
> ...



Whereabouts are you?

When I was up in London recently we just looked in Thompsons and found local wool shops.


----------



## liberty (Jan 31, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> hrmph - my instructions not good enough for ya?



Sorry  needed pictures to be sure


----------



## toggle (Jan 31, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Whereabouts are you?
> 
> When I was up in London recently we just looked in Thompsons and found local wool shops.




most of them have closed down now, or do a very poor selection


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> most of them have closed down now, or do a very poor selection


What - since december? 
The one we went to had a fab selection of yarns and needles and was run by the type of mad old ladies who are barmy about knitting that I love.


----------



## madzone (Jan 31, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Sorry  needed pictures to be sure


Forgiven


----------



## liberty (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Choc (Jan 31, 2005)

*i can see this turning into a rather expensive hobby...*

well, i bought wool and 20 mm needles today (£24) and i have already knitted the first entire wool ball (out of 3). i have produced about 35 cm in length so far (i can see myself going back for more by next week)...and that is only because i made use of the funky *elongation* technique the liberty knitting lady has advised me to do. the scarf looks already ...err very warm, kind of siberian style.. 

it is wicked to knit with those huge needles. even better than i expected.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2005)

That's the problem with those huge wools. They're great for doing quick satisfying projects, so are specially good for encouraging beginners, but because they're so thick there's not much length of wool on each ball and it ends up expensive. Mind you, nice wool just _is_ expensive anyway.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2005)

Well the nice lady in John Lewis showed me how to knit stripes without cutting and tying the wool every time and I was going great guns on my practice piece until....

THE BLOODY CAT CHEWED OFF BOTH BALLS OF WOOL!!

I didn't even notice until suddenly there was no wool left to knit with.

He will be banished from our next meeting and no mistake.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2005)

(And yes I suppose you can just carry the wool up the side if there's an even number of rows in each stripe, didn't think of that).


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> (And yes I suppose you can just carry the wool up the side if there's an even number of rows in each stripe, didn't think of that).




I'm not quite sure what the neatest way to do it is.  Any advice?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 1, 2005)

Try incorporating it into the last stitch of the next row/first stitch of the one after? Don't be afraid to experiment and make mistakes. It's not the end of the world having to unravel a few rows, everyone does it. I've unravelled and reknitted a fair bit of the lace thing.


----------



## moose (Feb 1, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> I would love to try socks but have so far been put off by 4 needle scaryness.... these would be the answer!!


Where were you when I was giving my 4 needle sock + cider tutorial in the Avalon tent at Glasto? 
I've tried both approaches, and find the 4 needle method best for socks, as you can see exactly where you're up to with increases and decreases a the corners of the triangle formed by the needles. It all blurs into one with a circular.


----------



## liberty (Feb 1, 2005)

I received my ebay knitting needles so I'm using size 7 (I think they are old size)

Is there anyway to stop the bottom curling up? I knitted two rows then purl then knit and purl etc

I halso have all different lengths of very thick roving wool the problem is these are very short any ideas what I can do with the wool it's so lovely I would hate to throw it away


----------



## acechick (Feb 1, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to stop the bottom curling up? I knitted two rows then purl then knit and purl etc


I hate to tell you, but when you get some length, the _sides_ will start curling in, too! That's the problem with stocking stitch (1 row purl/1 row plain) and it's quite difficult to avoid. 

Some recommend knitting a border around the edges (eg always *knit* the first couple of stitches, even if you're on the purl side) but I find this rarely works. Same with blocking. 

To get around it I use a different stitch! Or if my heart is set on that look, I use a K1/P1 rib. It takes longer than normal and uses more yarn but on the upside it sits completely flat, and has stretch.



			
				liberty said:
			
		

> I halso have all different lengths of very thick roving wool the pro blem is these are very short any ideas what I can do with the wool it's so lovely I would hate to throw it away


Sorry, I'm not sure I understand.


----------



## madzone (Feb 1, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I halso have all different lengths of very thick roving wool the problem is these are very short any ideas what I can do with the wool it's so lovely I would hate to throw it away


Tassels or fringeing for something?


----------



## eme (Feb 1, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> ...and that is only because i made use of the funky *elongation* technique the liberty knitting lady has advised me to do.



what's that then - tell!!


have finished off the sleeve I was doing and have started the other one.... then there's only the front to go!


----------



## Choc (Feb 1, 2005)

arghh, i can see that i will finish my precious scarf already tonight, as i have 1 wool ball left to knit only. it already looks lovely tho   .

on my scarf i used the first 2 rows rib. then 6 rows knit and 1 row elongation again 6 rows knit etc (no curling so far but the wool is very heavy which might have an influence). my own design...  


elongation: 

do like a knit stitch but wrap wool twice around the needle on each stitch.

the next row continue with normal knitting pattern.



if i wasn't working tonight i would go to the cast off meeting immediately, karaoke and knitting...-sounds fab to me


----------



## liberty (Feb 1, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm not sure I understand.



It's that really expensive Roving wool very thick and wonderful coulours. Althought in it's last life it was cut into different lengths I think it would make wonderful felt but not sure if it needs to be joined together?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 1, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I received my ebay knitting needles so I'm using size 7 (I think they are old size)
> 
> Is there anyway to stop the bottom curling up? I knitted two rows then purl then knit and purl etc


 
If you're doing blanket squares it really doesn't matter, because the edges will all be in the seams. To stop the edges of the whole blanket curling up you can crochet a border all the way round (this is dead simple). Pressing it with a damp cloth also helps when it's finished.



> I halso have all different lengths of very thick roving wool the problem is these are very short any ideas what I can do with the wool it's so lovely I would hate to throw it away



As madzone says, tassels or fringeing. Or make felt out of it. It doesn't really matter if it's in short lengths for feltmaking, you have to tease it all out into fluff anyway.

(NB I think the consensus was that we'd wait and do feltmaking in the summer when we can do it on someone's patio and not make a mess of their house.)


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought crochet was for the crochety. Am I wrong?


----------



## fuBganger (Feb 1, 2005)

Good lord in heaven now I have seen everything


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 1, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> To cheer myself up today I bought some in rose pink to make this shawl ("Birch" from Rowan) as my next major project,



The pattern says "using the lace cast-on method". Can anyone shed any light as to what the lace cast-on method is?



> although I need to make myself a hat in between really. I'm not quite sure how to tackle that - I want to make a beret with this thick/thin wool a friend brought me back from China, but it's not a standard weight, so I'm not quite sure what pattern to use or how it'll work.



In the end I consulted the Little Book of Big Accessories again, and made the "Nelly" hat with the strange Chinese thick and thin wool.







In order to get the tension right I used the wool double on smaller needles. It only took me about five hours to do the whole thing and was incredibly satisfying, and I love the end result (it's not stripey). I think it would look really good (and quite similar) done in Biggy Print. Doing matching mittens now ("Ash" from the same book). Because they're on a much smaller needle though, the first mitten came out stupidly thick and big, and frankly a bit scary . It clearly wasn't going to work knitted double this time, and would be too holey knitted single.

But that pattern (and all the patterns in that book) are incredibly basic, not to say crude. It's just two rectangular tubes basically, virtually no shaping and no rib or anything. So I knitted up a square the way I wanted it to see what the stitch count was, did a spot of maths and altered the pattern. I've done the first mitten now and it's come out pretty damn well. On to number two...


----------



## madzone (Feb 1, 2005)

fuBganger said:
			
		

> Good lord in heaven now I have seen everything


rofl   


these are lovely though 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/PATTverytallsocks.html


----------



## liberty (Feb 2, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> As madzone says, tassels or fringeing. Or make felt out of it. It doesn't really matter if it's in short lengths for feltmaking, you have to tease it all out into fluff anyway.
> 
> (NB I think the consensus was that we'd wait and do feltmaking in the summer when we can do it on someone's patio and not make a mess of their house.)



I will save it for felt making


----------



## Choc (Feb 2, 2005)

this hat is very cute. would it be easy to knit for beginners?


Q: the nice my scarf is, it would be funky if there would be some more 'element' to it. when i was in liberty i spotted (kind of) thin glitter thread in the wool department on a piece of cardboard). could this be used to knit in a double layer if one wanted a glitter element?

i think i ought to buy a book soon...   but i am keen to see my mum first to see what she has got in her collection. there should be stacks of books/wool/needles etc she doesn't use anymore.


----------



## acechick (Feb 2, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> Q: the nice my scarf is, it would be funky if there would be some more 'element' to it. when i was in liberty i spotted (kind of) thin glitter thread in the wool department on a piece of cardboard). could this be used to knit in a double layer if one wanted a glitter element?


That's a really good idea. Problem with the R2 stuff in Liberty is that it's quite expensive. You could use it as a stripe -- only double it every couple of rows.

Alternately, you could weave it in at the end. I've been thinking about doing it myself:
When the scarf is completed, drop a stitch and let it run all the way to the bottom. Don't worry, this won't affect the rest of the knitting. It will however create a 'ladder'. In this ladder weave (simple in/out) the glittery stuff. This way you have a vertical stripe of shiny goodness. Drop more stitches/create more ladders for more goodness.
Does this make sense? If you're interested but not quite game - try a small test piece. cast on 20 stitches, knit 20 rows and do a mini version.





			
				Choc said:
			
		

> i think i ought to buy a book soon...   but i am keen to see my mum first to see what she has got in her collection. there should be stacks of books/wool/needles etc she doesn't use anymore.


For a first book, I recommend a straight 'stitch' book with good illustrations. Forget SnB or anything with patterns - you can get free patterns online all over the place. What any knitter really needs is a good stitch reference book.


----------



## Choc (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks for your hints acechick. (i have got to think the glitter vertical ladder still through...deffo would need to try first on a practice piece). the basic stitch book seems like a sound idea.

 

already i want to know how to do a cross stitch...yesterday at work there were 2 twin girls who had the most fantastic pink and soft baby blankets knitted with this stitch...could be very easy to knit and a great present! i am going to have a chance to have a look in eme's baby knitting book in a minute  ...see you later.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> this hat is very cute. would it be easy to knit for beginners?



There's nothing very difficult in it. You would need to learn to increase and decrease in order to make it, but you would have to learn that at some point unless all you ever wanted to knit were straight scarves. An increase is where you make an extra stitch in a row, and a decrease is where you get rid of one. These are used to shape garments.

I finished my mittens and pressed them and the hat lightly with a damp cloth to get rid of some bobbly weirdness. They came up lovely and soft and neat looking. Unfortunately they're also now a fraction on the big side because the pressing has made them thinner . Not sure if this would put itself right if I washed them, probably going to leave it though because I don't want to make things worse.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 3, 2005)

My scarf is coming along really well.  I think I'm about half-way through it and it's looking great. 

The only annoying thing is when you come to a bit of yarn which has been tied together.   Presumably you need to cut the wool and start again as though it's with a new ball?

Apart from that -- hurrah for knitting!


----------



## acechick (Feb 3, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> The only annoying thing is when you come to a bit of yarn which has been tied together.   Presumably you need to cut the wool and start again as though it's with a new ball?


Not at all. You can just keep knitting along. The knot may create an obvious bump in really fine gauges, but rarely noticeable in chunky garments. Any 'tails' can be woven in.

Alternatively, untie the knot and try the spit 'n rub method. This works well for joining in new yarn, too. However, it only works with wool/mostly wool products as you're essentially felting a it.


----------



## Choc (Feb 3, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> The only annoying thing is when you come to a bit of yarn which has been tied together.   Presumably you need to cut the wool and start again as though it's with a new ball?



i had that too in my pricey new wool and felt a bit   about it. i just kept knitting on because the wool is 'biggy print' and really chunky etc so you can't see it now anymore, phew!

what wool are you using mrs t?

ruby, well done for knitting your mittens so fast, unbelievable! i am still knitting on my scarf as i haven't sat down for another sess yet..
btw how does this cold-pressing exactly work?


----------



## liberty (Feb 3, 2005)

I am on the second square of my blanket  At this rate I will be finshed in 2010


----------



## Choc (Feb 3, 2005)

can't cast off anymore   

*goes back trying 

*thinks project nearly finished!

yay


----------



## Ms T (Feb 3, 2005)

I have only fifty centimetres left to knit of my scarf.  Yay!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 3, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> what wool are you using mrs t?



http://www.yarn-shop.co.uk/rowan-yarn/rowan-wool.php/rowan/9


I saw Ms T's scarf today and it's coming along beautifully...really lovely soft wool.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 3, 2005)

I want to learn how to crochet the cushion cover in the top picture...really beautiful...makes me think of Ammonites


----------



## moose (Feb 3, 2005)

Just got back from Snuffyzee's knitting circle (well, hexagon) in Manchester - very enjoyable couple of hours with some enthusiastic knitters. 2 pairs of socks, a hat, a complicated looking cable sweater, some lovely freestyle embroidery and a couple of test pieces were in progress around the table.


----------



## veracity (Feb 4, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Just got back from Snuffyzee's knitting circle (well, hexagon) in Manchester - very enjoyable couple of hours with some enthusiastic knitters. 2 pairs of socks, a hat, a complicated looking cable sweater, some lovely freestyle embroidery and a couple of test pieces were in progress around the table.



Ooh hello again Moose, thanks for coming last night, it was lovely to meet you (ooh my first urbanite in the flesh!). As a new knitter it's been so inspiring to meet other people doing more advanced stuff and also gives you a better idea of techniques etc - for example Moose's explanation of how socks work made much more sense than the patterns I've looked at so far.

To all who've requested the Man City scarf pattern on this thread - sorry for the delay, it's on my home computer which I've not had time to use this week, so I will send it out tomorrow.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 4, 2005)

Just ordered my needles and wool.... very very excited!!


----------



## acechick (Feb 4, 2005)

*knitflicks - knitting at the cinema*

Not sure if you've heard about it, but there's a regular knitters session at the Ritzy (Brixton) on the third saturday of the month. The lights stay up so we can see what we're knitting, and the film is never too taxing so we can concentrate on both!

This month's (19 February) film is Ocean's 12 and will be screening at 1PM, tickets are £5.50.

More info: http://www.knitchicks.co.uk

Please spread the word!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 4, 2005)

That sounds great acechick.  Unfortunately a large proportion of our knitting group will be on a London walk that day.  Urban 75 overfloweth with activities!


----------



## Choc (Feb 5, 2005)

help, i'm in despair. i can't cast off anymore...how the hell can i rid those stitches off my needles   i remember to take one stitch off and knit one....but just how exactly i dunno?

btw u75 activities overfloweth these days indeed...   i don't even know anymore where to attend and where not etc


----------



## acechick (Feb 5, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> help, i'm in despair. i can't cast off anymore...how the hell can i rid those stitches off my needles   i remember to take one stitch off and knit one....but just how exactly i dunno?



start with two (already knitted) stitches on yr right needle. Pick up the first one you knitted and drop it over #2 and completely off the needle.
Knit another stitch so that you are back to two on the right needle... and repeat.

When you get to one stitch left on the right needle, break off the yarn (however long you like to leave the 'tail') and then thread this through the last stitch. This forms a knot and it quite secure.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/knitting/basic_techniques/bind-off.php
go to basic bind off, and choose the pink option.


----------



## Choc (Feb 5, 2005)

oh, ta   ...hang on a minute let's see if...


----------



## Choc (Feb 5, 2005)

way, the scarf is finished...at last i can try it on properly   

thanks acechick for your fast reply.

*goes off to check the mirror..


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2005)

My scarf's finished as well!  All I need to do now is weave in the loose ends and attach the fringing.  It's a little bit wider at the bottom than it is at the top, but not bad for a beginner!

I need a yarn needle, I think.  

I'm planning to start on a hat at the next craft club so peeps can show me how to increase and decrease.  There's no stopping me!


----------



## Choc (Feb 5, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> My scarf's finished as well!  All I need to do now is weave in the loose ends and attach the fringing.  It's a little bit wider at the bottom than it is at the top, but not bad for a beginner!



weird it is the same with my scarf too (the wideness)..? i am jealous of your fringe mrs t..haven't got any such thing on my scarf  ...? how do you weave in the loose ends...just weave it in or what?



> There's no stopping me!


 same here..  


thanks rubes


----------



## fuBganger (Feb 6, 2005)

I would like to announce that I finished Coco the cat on Friday evening. I was, however, a bit of a twit yesterday and despite spending all day in town yesterday I neglected to buy any stuffing so the poor pussy cat is still just bits in a bag.


----------



## madzone (Feb 6, 2005)

fuBganger said:
			
		

> I would like to announce that I finished Coco the cat on Friday evening. I was, however, a bit of a twit yesterday and despite spending all day in town yesterday I neglected to buy any stuffing so the poor pussy cat is still just bits in a bag.


That's when the emergency tights can come into play   I've aslo stuffed things with shredded plastic bags.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Feb 7, 2005)

More crochet


----------



## Choc (Feb 7, 2005)

i have bought some more wool to do two little baby hats...lalala   

Q: eme and ruby could you bring the patterns (or the baby pattern book again) for your hat? thanks so much.

damn i have a bit of a dilemma because said friend (one of my longest mates i have here) celebrates his b-day in the bonnington cafe. shite really but i have warned him that knitting has top priority at present...?? why always double events..i don't know now..?

btw justin your link to the guardian articele was so funny. in particular the idea about knitting a cock even with the authentic head and veins...oooops


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2005)

Some of you may be interested in the Fashion Conscious Week at Rampart:

"the first conscious fashion week, an international gathering of organisations, groups, projects, campaigns and individuals, will run longside the official london fashion week during 13-17th february with:

a hilarious street carneval...
talks, discussions, screenings on the hot topics of fashion... too hot to handle for chanel, armani and co... on slave labour, environmental damage, eating disorders... 

ways out of the dilemma with fab recycling, pc ecotextiles... open fashion workshops from head to toe... do it yourself! be your own label!

and last but not least: conscious fashion shows, entertainment and food... reclaim the catwalk!"

I can't go unfortunately, but I've been meaning to check out Rampart for some time now and this would have been a good opportunity...


----------



## Ms T (Feb 8, 2005)

Scarf is now completely finished with ends woven in and fringing attached.  It looks fab -- I can hardly bear to give it away.  (It's a present for a friend).  

I've started on a hat now.


----------



## acechick (Feb 8, 2005)

*more finished scarves*

I've just finished a scarf too - pics here and here.

I LOVE working with Noro... watching the colours emerge is mind blowing*.

*yeah, so my life is boring


----------



## innit (Feb 8, 2005)

That Noro yarn looks gorgeous.  Do you have to work it over quite large pieces for the colours to come out?

I have knitted one flower to the pattern Ruby gave me and am now faffing around changing the petals to my own spec!  I'm using Jaeger mohair but might try mixing it up with something solid and tweedy to see what happens.


----------



## Choc (Feb 9, 2005)

that is a lovely scarf acechick.

i love that we are all such great knitters


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 9, 2005)

Is that two shades of Noro for the stripes, or does it just come out like that?

I've never been that grabbed by any of the Noro I've seen in the shops. Perhaps I just haven't seen the nice colourways. What I do fancy though is knitting something with Debbie Bliss Maya... and my mum is getting me some Colinette point five :drool:...

NB I don't know if I'll be able to bring hat patterns tonight as I'd have to go and photocopy them or something.


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2005)

Point 5 is brill, although exceptionally prone to going fuzzy and pilling. I've got a cardi in the charcoal colourway. And it's soooo fast to knit 

I've knitted a cardi in Maya, but was very disappointed - after using Colinette for so many projects, Maya's colour distribution is not random enough for me. Also, within the same dyelot each ball varies immensely  so make sure you knit in stripes of 2 - 4 rows to avoid all your pieces coming out different colours. 

I'm hooked on Noro too. To get good colour contrast on a scarf like Acechiks using 2 balls of the same colour, rewind one of the balls so the beginning is now the end, IYSWIM, as all balls of Noro wool run in the same colour sequence through the ball.


----------



## acechick (Feb 9, 2005)

I saw *Maya* for the first time last week and was struck by how similar it is to Manos del Uruguay. At $12.95/£7, it's only marginally cheaper, the difference being eaten up by postage. Still, the 'solid' version has an astounding range of marvellous colours.

Did anyone get to Ally Pally? I wisely/unwisely went without much money, but in doing so missed out on *Colinette* and £5/hank!

As for the Noro scarf, yeah, I used two completely different colours. I think it looks beautiful. And the mistake rib somehow makes it feel softer...


----------



## innit (Feb 10, 2005)

Does anyone know of a shop which sells Colinette - or do you all order it?  I'd love to make a hat like Ruby's in chunky black wool with a stripe of something like point five cherry or jewel, but would like to see it in the flesh first.


----------



## moose (Feb 10, 2005)

Depends where you live. There's a list of stockists here but phone before you go because I traipsed miles once only to find the shop had closed down. I invested in a swatch card from Colinette (about 8 quid) so I can buy online and know roughtly what I'm getting.


----------



## Shandril19 (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't know how to knit.    But after all this craft club talk *which I've been longingly lurking on*  I pulled back out my cross-stitching.   Here's to cozy nights of needles and thread and cloth.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 11, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a shop which sells Colinette - or do you all order it?  I'd love to make a hat like Ruby's in chunky black wool with a stripe of something like point five cherry or jewel, but would like to see it in the flesh first.


 I don't believe there is a London stockist of Colinette. How daft is that? I was thinking of doing those hats with mine when it comes too.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2005)

After my too-small hat disaster, I knitted a tension square last night and found that I do indeed need to use bigger needles.  Should I go up a millimetre do you think to 11, or even more?  (The pattern says size 10).


----------



## moose (Feb 11, 2005)

How much smaller is your square than the pattern says it should be?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> How much smaller is your square than the pattern says it should be?



I'd need to check, but a couple of stitches or so.


----------



## innit (Feb 11, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Depends where you live. There's a list of stockists here but phone before you go because I traipsed miles once only to find the shop had closed down. I invested in a swatch card from Colinette (about 8 quid) so I can buy online and know roughtly what I'm getting.


Well blow me down with a feather!  One of those is in Brighton, where I go fairly regularly, and another is in the small town where I grew up - will be heading that way to see my mum in the next few weeks!


----------



## moose (Feb 11, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I'd need to check, but a couple of stitches or so.


If the wool's super thick, try the next half size up. If thin, go for a full size. It's a pain having to experiment with needles if you need to buy them. Snuffyzee drew my attention to these marvellous things but I don't know if you can get them here.


----------



## toggle (Feb 11, 2005)

Not that I know of. Ther is a much greater range of needles and wool available in the us. I'd love to be able to get the wonderfull hardwood needles they can get there.

With needles, I suggest you find a charity shop that is staffed almost exclusively by elderly women, you are almost guaranteed to get needles there. Dosen't matter if they are cheap ones, if you want to work a big project in that size, then you can buy newones once you know that size is right, cheap needles are also good to keep work on if you are like me and want to work a few projects at once. However, if yopu plan to start working wiht them, be aware that you can end up with a mixture of US, UK, metric and canadian needles, or even just old plastics where the label has worn off. Get one of those diddy things with holes in so you can tell what size your needels are.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> If the wool's super thick, try the next half size up. If thin, go for a full size. It's a pain having to experiment with needles if you need to buy them. Snuffyzee drew my attention to these marvellous things but I don't know if you can get them here.



Thanks for this.


----------



## Choc (Feb 12, 2005)

i reckon i need to buy a book on how to saw things together. on my little baby hat i used the pink yarn that i finished knitting the hat with. to saw the ends together so now obviously that doesn't look so professional in the blue part of the hat. 

afterwards i met a lady who has done a little baby cardie and her sawing was just perfect. we had a little chat and it turns out there is a whole science behind that as well...  

haaach, this requires so much skill and yet could be reachable to me...it is a fabulous make happy thing to do


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> i reckon i need to buy a book on how to saw things together. on my little baby hat i used the pink yarn that i finished knitting the hat with. to saw the ends together so now obviously that doesn't look so professional in the blue part of the hat.
> 
> afterwards i met a lady who has done a little baby cardie and her sawing was just perfect. we had a little chat and it turns out there is a whole science behind that as well...
> 
> haaach, this requires so much skill and yet could be reachable to me...it is a fabulous make happy thing to do



I think if you were using a saw to join it together that might be the problem.


----------



## meg116 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Collinette*

I think creations in barnes stocks colinette. Give them a ring first to make sure.x


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 12, 2005)

I have _finally_ finished the lacy scarf I was knitting for my mum. Just got to block it now, which is slightly nerve-wracking as I've never done that before.


----------



## toggle (Feb 12, 2005)

wow.

I've just got to finish making the handles and put them on my bag, I've sewn up the sides and put a sort of star thingy on the front, it looks absolutely lovelly.

I got some needles at charity shops today, a couple of pairs of quite chinky ones, 7 and 10mm, and a whole load of fine double points. I also picked a handfull of crochet hooks for 10p each, and the debbie bliss baby knits book, my great lump is too big for a lot of the patterns in there now, but i'm sure i can adapt them into great lump size. And as if i didn't ahve enough to be getting on with, I just bought a couple of bools of something  chunky to make a warm hat for fat boy.(sorry, my dearest beloved partner)


----------



## Choc (Feb 12, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think if you were using a saw to join it together that might be the problem.



ooops. i hope you know what i mean (vocab?)...  

ruby, what do you mean by "just blocking it" together?

toogle, you are one lucky girl finding all this stuff in a charity shop...you have saved a lot of money...clever.


----------



## toggle (Feb 12, 2005)

kniting can be an expensive hobby unless you think about getting stuff, needles can be found cheaply, or borrowed from mates if you're not picky about what they are made of.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 13, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> ruby, what do you mean by "just blocking it" together?



Blocking is what you do when you've finished something and before you sew it together - you can just press the pieces with an iron through a damp cloth, or you can pin them into shape on a flat surface, damp them and leave them to dry - or some similar process. With the scarf I dunked it in water, squeezed it out very gently, pinned it into shape on a towel, measuring it so it came out straight, now I've covered it with a sheet and am leaving it to dry. I did try pressing a bit with a damp cloth but it just totally flattened the life out of it.

I've actually never blocked anything before, partly because most of what I've knitted has been big messy chunky stuff that wouldn't benefit much from it and partly because I didn't know you were meant to. The main point of doing it with the scarf was so it would lie flat and not be bobbly. But you can apparently change the shape or fit of things significantly by blocking them.


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 14, 2005)

I have been following this thread with great interest and blame it for making me send my partner up into the attic to search for my old red knitting needle case and the big bags of wool which I refused to throw out 5 years ago, I knew they'd come in handy one day   .

I am now half way through a multi coloured mohair poncho.

Thank you all for rekindling a much loved hobby  .


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 14, 2005)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> I am now half way through a multi coloured mohair poncho.



Oh dear god, what are we responsible for?  



I have finished the scarf, blocked it, and it is a thing of great beauty and wondrousness! Blocking it has created a flat piece of lace out of what was a sort of bubbly humpy thing (nice though the bubbliness was), and enabled me to shape the edge to show the scalloped effect properly. I wish I had a camera...

Now for the birch shawl. I am wrestling with the tension square. What does "K2 tbl" mean? Yes, I know it means "knit two together through back of loops", but do you put the needle down through the loops at the back of the work or up?

And more confusingly, what about "P2 tbl"? If you purl at the back you end up with an extra stitch from making an accidental yarnover - do you have to put the yarn to the back first?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Feb 14, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I wish I had a camera...


Don't tell me it went the same way as your television.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm STILL waiting for my blinkin' needles and wool... ordered them well over a week ago from Angel Yarn.  But they won't take enquiries unless items are more than 10 days late.... this is so annoying....


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh grrrrr ruby, I really wanted to see that scarf finished. 


I wold have thought that when you want to knit purl, you out the wool to the back, between the needles so you don't have a yarn over, good patterns give you a stitch count at the end of every row on which you increace or decreace, I would check the stitch count to work that one out. I can't help you a lot though, I've been knitting 20 years and i've never knitted lacey stuff at all, my first project is going to be a baby cardigan with some patterning on the front in a lovelly pale blue rowan cork. 

But befoe i start that, it's back to knitting endless blanket squares. I've also seen a couple of other great ideas for blankets, I'll have to save up for them though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 14, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> Don't tell me it went the same way as your television.



I have got a matchbox camera but it was so rubbish I never bothered to put the software on the new computer and god knows where the discs are now.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Feb 14, 2005)

You have a _computer_?


----------



## liberty (Feb 14, 2005)

With the arrival of Mouse knitting is now a thing of the past.. No ball of wool is safe


----------



## Choc (Feb 14, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Now for the birch shawl. I am wrestling with the tension square. What does "K2 tbl" mean? Yes, I know it means "knit two together through back of loops", but do you put the needle down through the loops at the back of the work or up?
> 
> And more confusingly, what about "P2 tbl"? If you purl at the back you end up with an extra stitch from making an accidental yarnover - do you have to put the yarn to the back first?



oh dear, this is reaching serious levels...i have to admit so far i haven't got the foggiest what you are talking about....i hope i will get there one day.

i can report that i have finished my second baby hat and am currently working on a third...the next baby better be a girl   

i have also bought some wool to start on an adult hat but i haven't got  a pattern yet..

i quite like to buy stuff before i know what i will knit, this is not really clever though, already it would be good if i had this and that rather than that and this etc..


----------



## moose (Feb 15, 2005)

I have Icelandic wool! I went to the Handknitters Association of Reykjavik yesterday and made a purchase. more today - I´m going to throw mr moose´s clothes away so I´ve got room in the suitcase.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2005)

Just make him wear them all on the plane. Couple of jumpers, three or four shirts, several sets of underwear, he'll be fine


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2005)

ha.

fat boy tried to freezehimself to death by underdressing on a night shift last night when he had to spend half the night outside. I've been promiced all sorts of nice things if i make his hat up for him tonight, It's a boring pattern, 4 inches of rib, 6 inches on stocking stitch, then shape the top, but it's in a chunky wool so at least it's going quiclly and it is a break from blanket squrees, I made 10 of them yesterday, I think i've got about 100 in total now.


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 15, 2005)

RubyTooGood said:
			
		

> Oh dear god, what are we responsible for?



It's not for me!!......well it might be, depends on what it looks like when I'm finished   .

I love knitting but hate the sewing up.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh guess who's knitting a scarf????


Me!

It's a but duddy but I'm having a ball and my housemates are constantly pissing themselves at my 15mm needles.  They say they look like special needs needles   

Anyway - it's stripey and chunky and going to be very long.

When's the next meet up?  I know Ms T is away until mid march (I think) but we could fit in at mine if folk want another soon?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

15mm needles.. can I get these in Morleys??

Wanna get some on the way home..


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

Is our next meeting crochet???  I am looking forward to it already..


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2005)

So am I, perhaps mrs m and her freind and PieEye would like to suggest a few dates. 

hah, and i just finished the hat and he looks really nice in it and he's grinning madly at me. So it's back to an evening of blanket squares.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually...if Morley's don't sell needles, does anyone know anywhere between Farringdon and Brixton that does... I'm on my bike so I can stop off... I really want to do some knitting tonight if poss.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2005)

Morleys do sell needles but they might not sell 15mm ones. Can't offhand think of anywhere that does on the route you describe...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

ok thanks... it's so hard to call them from work, but I might just do so anyway... I _could_ detour into the West End... but I *hate* doing that... 

fingers crossed..

cheers...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

Heh heh... just phoned... got put through to 4 seperate people... each claiming to put me through to someone who can help me.

Finally the last person...

me:  "Do you sell 15mm needles"
her:  "Do you mean knitting needles"
me:  "Yes"
her:  "do you mean the jumbo ones"

  

cue much confusion.... as I remembered the pair of "needles" that actually look like rockets at the last craft club..

anyway, upshot is looks like they do, although it seems that there is a possibility they are selling some other kind of large needles, possibly made from elephants....


----------



## Pieface (Feb 15, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> So am I, perhaps mrs m and her freind and PieEye would like to suggest a few dates.
> .



This is cool as long as Ms T didn't want to learn to crochet - I'll pm her and find out and if she does then it would be polite to wait until she can join in.

But - we could have another knitty one in the mean time if people are up for it.

I'll do some pming and start a thread if it's all ok - rather than hijack this one!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

Yay!!!!   :d


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

I was just thinking we should all have a thought about any other crafts we'd like to do.  Eg, I could probably get someone to come and teach us Japanese calligraphy one evening...


----------



## innit (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Ruby - I was having horrible trouble with p2k tbl, the same thing as you that I kept on making a stitch when I didn't want to - and madzone posted a link which made it very clear.

It's easy when you know how  but I just couldn't get it until I saw the picture.

Here is my thread from January: link


----------



## Choc (Feb 15, 2005)

always up for a knitting meet up but am not around from 25.02-07.03. 

i would also be interested in crocheting, sewing, pottery and loads of other stuff really. it could also be interesting to have mrs t's friend over to have a therapeutic knitting talk.

baby hat no 3 is half done now. knitting is such a calming thing to do


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2005)

I can't do a meeting until end of March, but do go ahead and do the crochet one anyway as I'm v. happy with my knitting.  Hendo's dad has given me a load of needles that used to belong to his wife, but they're all relatively slim ones.  

Still need to get some bigger needles so I can try my hat again but I went to ALL the charity shops in Cheadle yesterday, and the only one which sold them didn't have any chunky ones at all, so it's off to Morley's for me.  Harumph. 

Gaijingirl:  Morley's sell loads of knitting needles of all sizes.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Hey Ruby - I was having horrible trouble with p2k tbl, the same thing as you that I kept on making a stitch when I didn't want to - and madzone posted a link which made it very clear.
> 
> It's easy when you know how  but I just couldn't get it until I saw the picture.
> 
> Here is my thread from January: link




Aha fabulous, cheers, that's really helpful. What's particularly confusing is that you're going the opposite way through the stitch from how you would normally, so in a way you're really purling when you're supposedly knitting and vice versa (ignore me if that doesn't make sense, I know what I mean!).

Gaijingirl, calligraphy sounds cool!


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2005)

Grrrrrr, I've begun on what is described as a a baby's kafttan out of the debbie bliss baby book, a change in needles and a slight enlarging of the number of stitches has enabled me to size the pattern for great lump and use the merino 4 ply, rqather than the cottom merino the pattern suggests and make it for great lump , as the pattern stops at 12 months. 

However, she has already shown a keen interest in my work, I now have a baby who says NI!, i suppose that is babyish for knit, she has also done something to a whole 50 gram ball that is more commonly associated with cats. if it tangles ny tighter i think i'm going to cry.

Oh, and on the subject of cats, Mrs T might wast to be aware of the dangers of cats getting at wool, Surgery to remove long lengths of wool from cat's guts is often necessary once they have eaten a quantity. This is generally not plesent for the cat, or easily affordable.

And as for future crafy nights, I could probably teach the making of macrame potholders if anyone is desperate to recerate the 70's retro look in their home. I'd have to find somewhere that sold the rope for them though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

Need knitting help!!!

OK.. finally got my wool and managed (by the skin of my teeth and with a great deal of cajoling) to get my needles from Morleys just before it shut tonight.

Anyway, I got 15mm and also 6.5mm.  I _think_ I've started knitting....

First I did a slip knot and then single cast on from here 

Then I did English method from here 

It _looks_ like knitting I think.. but not sure...  

Should I be doing the "knitting on" instead of the "casting on"... what's the difference??

Also, if Ms T is reading this... did you actually use 15mm needles for your scarf?  I think at craft club I was using smaller ones... and I think I prefer them... so I could just use those instead right??

Sorry for being such a divvy....


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2005)

if you use smaller needles it won't have the same tension, you will make something with much smaller stitches and much thicker and less flexable and flowing. , you will aslo use a lot more wool to maek the same ammount of scarf. Basically, if you want to make one that looks like the picture, you need to use the same needles, the same grade of wool, and preferably one made out of the same mix of fibres.

Yeah, knitting with really thick needles takes some getting used to, I've been knitting for years and I ripped my rowan nelly hat (made with 15mm needles) back 5 times before i was even vaugely comfortable with the result, i made a second hat that i'm slightly happier with the tension on, although the edges of it look appauling. While knitting with really small needles is hard, knitting with the really big ones and getting a good result isn't massively easy either, the only real advantage is that you complete the item really fast rather than it taking hours and hours to do.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually.. it is beginning to look a bit better now.  I'm just wondering now about how to change from one colour to another.. think i'll give this felting thing a go.

I don't have a picture... I'm just doing a scarf and from what I remember of what Ms T said, it's 17 knits per row (although I'm doing 20) and I'm going to change colour every now and then...

..and hope for the best....   

That site is really helpful....

Thanks for your advice...


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2005)

It's two rows of one colour, two rows of the next until it's the length you want it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2005)

Ahh.. just pm ed you about this..

oops... so 9 rows of one colour would be a bit much then...

 

arse


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 16, 2005)

Well I don't think it matters, it's just how you want it to look. The other advantage of doing 2 rows is that it's easy to carry the wool up the side so you don't have to tie the new colour in each time.

I gave my mum the lace scarf and thankfully she loves it. It looked fabulous on. She also brought me back four skeins of Colinette point five in different colours - what to do with it? Anyone got any bright ideas/nice patterns? <looks at moose> I was thinking I'd do the Nelly hat again, but I've already got one of those now!


----------



## Pieface (Feb 16, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> It's two rows of one colour, two rows of the next until it's the length you want it.



did some of your rows kind of "stretch"??

I'm doing the same thing but my fifth row is about twice as wide as my first.  Is the weight of the wool just stretching it??


----------



## toggle (Feb 16, 2005)

hmmmm, that sounds like you could have cast on too tightly or you are now holding the wool far too loosely. possibly a combination of both


----------



## Pieface (Feb 16, 2005)

The variations of a novice   

You're not allowed to laugh when you see it......


----------



## toggle (Feb 16, 2005)

promice. 

i'm well aware of what my first efforts looked like, I'm sure my grandad absolutely loved the lurid, multicoloured acrylic scarf i made him with all the dropped stitches and short rows that made it so unique.  

I'm still freaking at the thought of making something in lace mohair for my mother, although i've about settled on the idea of a mobius scarf, all i need to do now is find a pattern. I've found a few contenders, but i'll keep looking


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 16, 2005)

There was one on knitty.com I think


----------



## toggle (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks ruby, i'll have a look.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 17, 2005)

Special knitters-only screening of Ocean's 12
date: Saturday, 19 February
new time: 1.00pm <= new time!
venue: Ritzy cinema
Address: Brixton Oval, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW2 1JG 
Directions: exit Brixton tube, turn left - cinema is two minutes walk, located at the first set of lights
Tickets £5.50 Bookings: 020 7733 2229

I would be tempted... except that I heard Ocean's 12 is a bit pants...

But having brought my knitting to work, I've discovered that I don't want to knit without at least the radio to listen to, if not a tv to watch or people to talk to.... sitting alone in a room knitting in silence isn't much fun...


----------



## innit (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm quite tempted... so what if it's pants - it's George Clooney!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 17, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I'm quite tempted... so what if it's pants - it's George Clooney!




Hmm.....there is that...


----------



## acechick (Feb 17, 2005)

george clooney at lake como.
mmm... yum.


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 17, 2005)

Oceans 12 is shit but you should never pass up a knitting opportunity, especially in the company of George and Brad   .


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 18, 2005)

He he... from Holy Moly's (gossip bulletin) press release of the week:

Future in Bath (makers of Total Guitar Magazine) are currently launching a new knitting magazine called Simply Knitting. 

It is aimed at a young, trendy market and features patterns, books and competitions.
We're keen to feature music to knit to.

If you could suggest any ideas/send us any Easy Listening/Compilations/Pop CDs that would be great.

 Christ! Here's a few!

'Needle and the damage done'
'The stitch is back'
'I get along without you very wool'
'Darn. I wish I was your lover'


----------



## liberty (Feb 18, 2005)

I will now attempt to start some knitting again done nothing since the last meet


----------



## acechick (Feb 18, 2005)

I got a pattern published in knitty!

I'm pimpin' it all over town - I'm just so very excited!


----------



## innit (Feb 18, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> I got a pattern published in knitty!
> 
> I'm pimpin' it all over town - I'm just so very excited!


Congratulations!  That is very   
It looks great as a scarf, and then when it's cold enough for a balaclava, who cares what you look like anyway?  You have a 3 in 1 convert.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey... that's dead cool!!  You do the knitchicks thing?

Me and Innit are going tomorrow....

look for pretty lady (Innit) and large half finished brown and red scarf on massive 15mm needles and a confuddled looking beginner... (me)

When I grow up I wanna knit a 3-in-1 Noa


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulations acechick   .

I'm going to have a bash at making one, it's such a good idea!


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 18, 2005)

Ooh very nice! It reminds me a bit of a hat that a mate brought back from Japan once, which was a peaked cap that could be rolled down into a balaclava.

Yesterday I knitted another "Nelly" hat for a friend who's been eyeing up mine since I made it. I used a double strand of some strange discontinued thick and thin yarn. Never has a present been so well received. Looked very good on too. Using double thick and thin yarn (a) gives an interesting chunky texture and (b) makes the dangly bits come out really cool.

Now getting on with the Birch shawl, after a couple of false starts - the first row was really hard as I had no reference points for where the different stitches were meant to go. Had to cast on those 299 stitches three times over - and decided to scale it up to 329 the last time, just in case it was a bit on the small side. Hopefully it will get easier from now on (famous last words).


----------



## Pieface (Feb 22, 2005)

My scarf is going well dodgy   

It looks really amateur and the bits where I've changed colour wool are crap.   I feel like wrestling it to pieces and starting again - I don't think I was being careful enough


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 22, 2005)

Well take it as a practice piece, then unravel it and do it again.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 22, 2005)

M'kay.

I might do one all one colour instead.....

I hate not being able to fly before I can walk


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 22, 2005)

I know. But if you're learning a new skill, I think it's better to be ambitious and try to do something you really want to do, than play it safe, because you'll have the motivation to work at it and crack it.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 22, 2005)

damn good point   

Excellent - this was like knit therapy for me - I'm out of my sulk


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I know. But if you're learning a new skill, I think it's better to be ambitious and try to do something you really want to do, than play it safe, because you'll have the motivation to work at it and crack it.



Mmm.  Well I finally remade my hat using the next size needles up, and it's now too big!  Not too bad otherwise, I suppose, but Hendo pissed himself laughing when I tried it on so let's say it wasn't a complete success!  Onwards and upwards though.... I'm going to have a crack at a bag next.  

My friend was dead chuffed with the scarf, though.  

(Anyone want a hat to fit a very big head???)


----------



## moose (Feb 22, 2005)

If it's pure wool you could felt it to make it smaller. Not too small, mind...


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> If it's pure wool you could felt it to make it smaller. Not too small, mind...



How do I do that?


----------



## eme (Feb 23, 2005)

have finished my other sleeve - yip! now just the front to do, which I will endeavour to do before it gtes too warm to wear!


----------



## liberty (Feb 23, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> have finished my other sleeve - yip! now just the front to do, which I will endeavour to do before it gtes too warm to wear!



I'm sure it will be worth the wait 

The way the weather is you will be able to wear it in July


----------



## Pieface (Feb 23, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> have finished my other sleeve - yip! now just the front to do, which I will endeavour to do before it gtes too warm to wear!



and set off beautifully by the gingham table might I add....


----------



## Choc (Feb 23, 2005)

i am currently working on a baby hat in stocking stitch   to use up the rest of my wool.

next thing i would like to do an adult hat and then maybe maybe something for me to wear... 


at acechick, -excellent work!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2005)

Eme -- that jumper looks beautiful.    

Any tips on shrinking, er I mean felting my hat, crafty peeps?


----------



## innit (Feb 24, 2005)

Arrrr me hearties!  I have finished both my sleeves (don't have any snazzy pictures though) and have started on the first of the two front panels for the cardi.  At this rate it may be finished by April...

My fingers are now itching to start something new, I do really want one of those hats Ruby made but it doesn't seem very seasonal... does anyone have any summery* ideas?

(*No, I'm not completely cracked - I just know I'm going to be working on this cardigan for ages yet...)


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 24, 2005)

That hat takes like three hours, honestly. I've been doing them as a break from the birch shawl. If you did one now it certainly _would_ be seasonal!


----------



## innit (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe I should do one quickly as a break from endless sodding lilac..  Can you send me the pattern?  - don't worry if you don't have time though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 24, 2005)

Ahem well that would be breach of copyright or something probably. Sure I could lend you the book though...


----------



## liberty (Feb 26, 2005)

Getting on well with the squares for the blanket.. I find it very relaxing


----------



## moose (Feb 26, 2005)

Ah, I found knitting relaxing once........... before it took over my life


----------



## liberty (Feb 27, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Ah, I found knitting relaxing once........... before it took over my life






One day I hope to move on to following a pattern


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2005)

I put my hat in the washing machine last night, and it now sort of fits.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 28, 2005)

My scarf still goes on....and on.....and on....

If i't's finished before the weather turns then I'll eat your hat MsT


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 28, 2005)

If anyone needs to know where to get knitting and crafts stuff pm me, my mum uses a shop in Leyton and it's got everything you will ever need.


----------



## madzone (Feb 28, 2005)

ahhh Leyton - that's where we ended up going . Fucked if I could remember it. It was fab - full of women batty about knitting and stuffed to the ceiling with yarn and stuff. I'd recommend it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm just over half way through my shawl... got to that stage where the end is not yet in sight and you're thoroughly bored of it and it's just a tedious chore...

It occurs to me that PieEye might be right about the weight of the wool pulling her scarf out of shape actually. I was thinking this today because, having left my normal scarf at Ms T's, I'm wearing an old Dr Who number, which was never as wide as I'd have liked it to be because in wear it gets really stretched and narrow.


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I am now the proud owner of a baby sock shaped drawstring purse to keep my knitting bits in.

I was knitting a baby sock, toe up and after i had made the heel it was obvious that the ptoportions were all wrong, I hadn't realised quite how tight my knitting was going to be on small needles, So when i had done the rib on it, i kept going a few rows, made some yarn over holes in the top and threaded a drawstring through the holes.

perfect for my tape measure, a couple of crochet hooks, a sewing needle, some safety pins and the small pair of scissors I am going to treat myself with.

Now what I need to do is look for a needle case.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 3, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I was thinking this today because, having left my normal scarf at Ms T's, I'm wearing an old Dr Who number


I once asked Tom Baker who knitted that scarf. He said "a nice old lady".


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2005)

IIRC, they gave a nice old lady a big bag of wool and asked her to knit a scarf, only they gave her quite a bit of wool and she knitted all of it into a really long scarf.


----------



## fuBganger (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, since we are speaking of scarves, I have fallen in love with this scarf and began knitting it today in the most gorgeous shade of blue Wendy Supreme Cotton. Oh my god it is going to be so gorgeous.


----------



## Choc (Mar 4, 2005)

my mum wants to show me how to knit socks in the funky 4 needle technique...but there seems to be no time   i calculated too short time to stay here, grmpf.

whole germany seem to knit solely socks as i found out in the knitting shop wolle roedel (there is mainly wool for sock knitting). must be a habit left over from ww2 or so?


----------



## toggle (Mar 4, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> my mum wants to show me how to knit socks in the funky 4 needle technique...but there seems to be no time   i calculated too short time to stay here, grmpf.
> 
> whole germany seem to knit solely socks as i found out in the knitting shop wolle roedel (there is mainly wool for sock knitting). must be a habit left over from ww2 or so?




Once you get the hang of knitting, it dosen't seem that hard to make socks. I've had problems getting sock wool though, I ended up getting my mum to buy it for me in cornwall.


----------



## innit (Mar 7, 2005)

I have finished my hat 

It's the first thing I have ever finished!  I am so proud.  I took a picture on my phone but I can't work out how to email it to myself so I will just model it at the crochet session on Wednesday instead.

I am slightly concerned that it may not be a very professional job as I was wearing it today and the first thing my client said was "did you make it yourself?"


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I have finished my hat
> 
> It's the first thing I have ever finished!  I am so proud.  I took a picture on my phone but I can't work out how to email it to myself so I will just model it at the crochet session on Wednesday instead.
> 
> I am slightly concerned that it may not be a very professional job as I was wearing it today and the first thing my client said was "did you make it yourself?"




YAY!!! NEW HAT!!!  Well done!!

I'm sure it looks great!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Choc (Mar 8, 2005)

i started on a sock project....will see how it goes...find it a bit uncomfortable to knit with the 4 needles...they are always in my way.

i might need some help from zora or someone else who knows how to knit the heels because there was no time to get that far.


i made a very lucky bargain in a grannys second hand shop and found plenty of knitting needles of various sizes for euro 4. if anyone wants to borrow a pair on wednesday i will bring some along..


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2005)

I just read a good knitting tip in my big knitting book: when you're starting a new ball of wool, don't take the band off it to use the end of wool that's on the outside - pull a thread from the very middle and use that end. That way the ball doesn't jump around when you pull more length off it.


----------



## moose (Mar 12, 2005)

That also removes the feline participation element of knitting.


----------



## toggle (Mar 12, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I just read a good knitting tip in my big knitting book: when you're starting a new ball of wool, don't take the band off it to use the end of wool that's on the outside - pull a thread from the very middle and use that end. That way the ball doesn't jump around when you pull more length off it.




it dosen't work too well on some stuff. The cheap stuff i'm knitting my socks out of keeps tangling in the middle.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 14, 2005)

OK - I have finished the amateur scarf of homemade toil.  It's long, it's stripey, it looks a little bit shit and very homemade but I love it.

Now I just have to cast off and i have forgotten how - does anyone have a super easy to understand link that I can use so that tomorrow I get to sport my chunk of woolly?


----------



## liberty (Mar 14, 2005)

PieEye said:
			
		

> OK - I have finished the amateur scarf of homemade toil.  It's long, it's stripey, it looks a little bit shit and very homemade but I love it.
> 
> Now I just have to cast off and i have forgotten how - does anyone have a super easy to understand link that I can use so that tomorrow I get to sport my chunk of woolly?



Hi PieEye

Just knit two stiches in the normal way then bring the first stich over the second and you are casting off


----------



## liberty (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.aokcorral.com/projects/howcastoff.htm

this should help


----------



## Pieface (Mar 14, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Hi PieEye
> 
> Just knit two stiches in the normal way then bring the first stich over the second and you are casting off



Ah - that sounds familiar!    

Scarf a go go


----------



## acechick (Mar 15, 2005)

*knitflicks: knitting at the cinema*

The Life Aquatic
*date*: Saturday, 19 March
*time*: 12.30pm
*venue*: Ritzy cinema
*Address*: Brixton Oval, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW2 1JG 
*Tickets*: £5/£4 concession (no need to book)

http://www.knitchicks.co.uk/



innit - congrats on your first FO! It's such a proud moment, huh?


----------



## fuBganger (Mar 15, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> Once you get the hang of knitting, it dosen't seem that hard to make socks. I've had problems getting sock wool though, I ended up getting my mum to buy it for me in cornwall.



the fabby old fashoned department store in Reading has some mad stripey sock wool that knits into stripes. Its so cool. If you want I could price it for you etc


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> The Life Aquatic
> *date*: Saturday, 19 March
> *time*: 12.30pm
> *venue*: Ritzy cinema
> ...




oooh.. is anyone going?  Innit?  I really want to see this film too!  Only problem being that I'm baby and dog sitting that day... but may be able to leave the hoardes with Kublai for a coupla hours!!  I'm very very close to sewing up my "patchwork" knitted blanket thingy...


----------



## eme (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm going to go with my mate Ilona... we have to set up the actionette's club later that afternoon but there shuld be time for some knitting and tea beforehand!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Brilliant.... I'm going to try and go too.... it will depend on how Kublai is coping with our houseguests, but if he's doing ok, I will definitely be down there!


----------



## innit (Mar 16, 2005)

gaigingirl, let me know if you think you'll make it... I'd like to go, it was so good last time


----------



## toggle (Mar 16, 2005)

fuBganger said:
			
		

> the fabby old fashoned department store in Reading has some mad stripey sock wool that knits into stripes. Its so cool. If you want I could price it for you etc




If you want to give me an idea of what it's going to cost, then i'll go buy it myself when i need some, it's not that far away.

thanjks


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2005)

Opal sock yarn

Regia sock yarn

Sirdar sock yarn

I always thought knitting socks was a bit pointless but seeing that Opal stuff I might change my mind...

I want some of this:


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2005)

I've just realised this is really the craft club topic of a couple of months ago... and we never had a crochet thread...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> gaigingirl, let me know if you think you'll make it... I'd like to go, it was so good last time



I pm-ed you about this...


----------



## innit (Mar 16, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I pm-ed you about this...


So you did


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh and I want a pair of these too:


----------



## liberty (Mar 16, 2005)

They beat any stripey socks that I have


----------



## Pieface (Mar 16, 2005)

Scarf has been worn!

No admiring comments from the general public as of yet and it is making me a little hot in this weather but I am sodding well wearing it   . At my desk. At work...

Ok, not really....


----------



## moose (Mar 16, 2005)

I get impatient with sock yarn - it's so thin and weedy, and needs to be knitted on small needles.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> I get impatient with sock yarn - it's so thin and weedy, and needs to be knitted on small needles.



I can't help picturing a ball of sock wool sobbing uncontrollably...


----------



## moose (Mar 19, 2005)

Meet Stumpy! 
Laydeez at Snuffyzee's Manchester Knit Night are making Trauma Bears for Community Service Volunteers. Anyone interested in using up some oddments of wool can find the pattern here Ignore the picture though - the pattern is very vague and comes out nothing like the diagram!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 19, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> I get impatient with sock yarn - it's so thin and weedy, and needs to be knitted on small needles.


 Is that just the gauge, or is there something nasty about the actual wool?


----------



## easy g (Mar 19, 2005)

we found charity shop knitting needle heaven today


----------



## moose (Mar 19, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Is that just the gauge, or is there something nasty about the actual wool?


A lot of it's quite synthetic feeling and doesn't handle nicely, and can come in gruesome colours. The Opal stuff's not too bad. I prefer to use something a little thicker, and 100% natural, meself.


----------



## Choc (Mar 20, 2005)

grmpf, i put my sock knitting project on ice for a while. those four needles really drive me crazy...often one would competely fall out of all the stitches and then i lost stitches and grrrrrr   . i wait until i am with my mum again for guidance. now i am thinking about what to do next, i want to start this week on a new piece..?   

how was knitflick yesterday? the weather was so lovely i wonder if anyone made it? 

btw when is the next meeting planned? eastermonday? i would really be up for it?


----------



## Choc (Mar 20, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I've just realised this is really the craft club topic of a couple of months ago... and we never had a crochet thread...



maybe you could start one...i think it would be a good idea to have a seperat thread for crochet. btw lovely crochet hat on previous page..


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 20, 2005)

I did. It's here. It hasn't been exactly deluged with replies!


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 20, 2005)

Saw on C4 tonight - knitting is, apparently, cool!

Like we didn't know - duh!


----------



## eme (Mar 21, 2005)

Didn't go to the knitflick thing (again...   ) it was way too sunny out and I had to make 4 pom pom tails and some papier mache eggs for the club! next time....

Yep - if people are up for a craft meet up on easter mon - in the afternoon / eve? pm me for address if you don't already have it.... I reckon this will be a knitting one but possibly with hot cross buns as it's easter and all... 


em x


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes.. I'd prolly be up for some knitting on Easter Monday.. although I can't commit... gonna be doing a triathlon at 6am that morning.. so it depends whether I've been carted off to casualty or not...   

On a further knitting note.. I finished all my squares for my baby blanket and now I'm trying to sew them all together and it looks a bit shit... I've spent the last 6 weeks knitting these blinking squares.. just don't get the "sewing up" bit at all, so i've just kinda been making it up as I go along... which is probably where I'm going wrong...    so I will definitely try and make it so someone can tell me where I'm going wrong.

I didn't make it to the knitchicks thing either.. I was having a small breakdown that was a combination of being tired, hungover, having a small boy, large dog and boyfriend conspiring to slowly destroy my flat and decided that the best thing to do was to move us all out to the park where minimal damage could be inflicted, both physically and mentally!!     Lovely weather though!!


----------



## eme (Mar 21, 2005)

the good thing I've learnt about crochet btw is it makes sewing up a million times easier!...


----------



## acechick (Mar 21, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I can't help picturing a ball of sock wool sobbing uncontrollably...


oh my god, I'm a convert! Up until yesterday I couldn't _fathom_ the point of knitting socks, and then I found this yarn, in fluorescent of course. It rocks.

knitflicks was good, biggest turnout yet... but if I didn't *have* to go, I wouldn't have - the weather was too glorious to spend it indoors!


----------



## Pieface (Mar 21, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> Yep - if people are up for a craft meet up on easter mon - in the afternoon / eve? pm me for address if you don't already have it.... I reckon this will be a knitting one but possibly with hot cross buns as it's easter and all...
> 
> 
> em x



I could well be - I need to start a new project first though.  Are the shops shut on easter friday - or just monday?  That way I can get some wool sorted.


----------



## toggle (Mar 21, 2005)

I would love to come, but that depends on whether my partner is working, if he has the dy off, he's going off with the litttle one to see his parents, otherwise i'm stuck with her so i had better not be bringing a curious toddler with me to get into everything.


----------



## Choc (Mar 21, 2005)

excellent i will come on easter monday too. will bring some easter eggs rather than self cooked stuff as i am a bit rubbish at that. can't wait.

..still haven't commenced on a new project...hopefully something will come to me soon


----------



## eme (Mar 21, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> I would love to come, but that depends on whether my partner is working, if he has the dy off, he's going off with the litttle one to see his parents, otherwise i'm stuck with her so i had better not be bringing a curious toddler with me to get into everything.



your welcome to bring her, if you don't mind keeping a close eye on her - there are fun things like stairs and balconies!! but we do have toys / books to look at so if you want to...


----------



## toggle (Mar 21, 2005)

She should be ok, if you can cope with the idea of a small person wondering about and randomly coming up to you saying kni, kni, kni and eating more than any adult there. I'd be willing to bring her for an afternoon/early evening thing, probably not for something that would be starting late and going on into the night. She would likely be a pain in the arse if she was kept awake late and that would ruin everyone else's enjoyment of the evening, and i'm not willing to risk that happening. it's not fair on her or on other people.

oh yeah, and she does cute sickeningly well.


Thanks eme.


----------



## veracity (Mar 22, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Meet Stumpy!
> Laydeez at Snuffyzee's Manchester Knit Night are making Trauma Bears for Community Service Volunteers. Anyone interested in using up some oddments of wool can find the pattern here Ignore the picture though - the pattern is very vague and comes out nothing like the diagram!


Stumpy's very cute (and tres chic) but think I'm going to add a bit onto the legs when I try it! (Or stretch it on a rack) 
Watch this space for a really tall bear!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I've finished my Birch lace shawl (despite getting so bored of it half way through that I paused to knit another of the loopy scarves from knitty, with a skein of Colinette point five for the thick stuff). I went through the same thing with it (Birch) as I did with the big lace stole I did for my mum, which was that while working on it I started to think both the colour and lace pattern were vile, and then as soon as it was finished I loved it. It's amazing - it weighs nothing but is incredibly warm. It's like wearing a cosy cloud.

I had a nightmare blocking it. I'd made it 30 stitches/rows bigger than the pattern said, calculating that would make it 6in wider, but something must have gone wrong with my tension because it really didn't seem to want to stretch that big. The corners were the worst. I was having to really tug at it and when I got to the last bit I just didn't think it was going to survive how much I was pulling it. So I took all the gazillion pins out and did it again a fair bit smaller - and now it's only 2 inches wider than the original . All that extra knitting for nothing . Still, it's plenty big enough really and it would have been too small if I hadn't put the extra on.

I did do a tension square so I don't know what went wrong  I wonder if it could have been anything to do with the fact I knitted it on a circular needle so it would fit in my bag. Or whether it was just slightly out and the difference got multiplied up massively over the whole thing because there are so many rows.

At least it was something it didn't matter too much on - I would really hate to make that sort of mistake on something like a jumper that needs to fit


----------



## Ms T (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello everyone.  I'm back from my travels and definitely up for an Easter Monday meet chez eme.  Will PM you later -- a bit jet-lagged at the mo.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## Pieface (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello MsT - see you on monday   

Ruby - you are a knitting machine - I can't believe you had to redo so much of your shawl    it looked well complicated.

I'm still wearing my scarf


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah... it was only the blocking that I had to redo (damping it and pinning it out to size). I'd have committed hara kiri with a size 4 if I'd had to reknit much of that 

Glad you're enjoying the scarf now we've got rid of that pesky warm weather.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2005)

Ooooh.. Ruby.. well done

Ms T.. Welcome back!! Did you have fun!  We missed you!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 22, 2005)

A page about blocking. I'd never done it before the last lace thing: lace comes out very bobbly and uneven and you have to block it to turn it into a flat piece of lace.


----------



## moose (Mar 22, 2005)

So what do people use for blocking? I'm doing my nearly finished  Skye wool cardi at the mo, and it won't fit on the ironing board, which is where I do smaller stuff.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 22, 2005)

Sheet or towel on the floor, then cover it up overnight with a thin sheet or something. Then lie awake worrying that the cat will be ragging it to death or throwing up on it.


----------



## Choc (Mar 22, 2005)

cute stumpy bear. well done!

ruby you are very fast indeed. well done!

hello mrs t.

see you all monday. looking forward 

(still no knitting here, hmpf)


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2005)

I haven't got anything to knit at the mo. I feel really weird.

<twiddles thumbs and waits for sock wool to arrive in post>


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2005)

you could ahve a look at the 6 unfinished projects and 4 unstarted projects i ahve ruby


----------



## moose (Mar 23, 2005)

In a burst of energy this evening, I've finished off my cardi knitted in hand-dyed wool from Skye here (Cedric seems to like it)
and knitted and felted this little bag to fit some handles I found in my workbasket.


----------



## Choc (Mar 24, 2005)

moose that cardi is amazing. it looks sooo complicated, very well done.

i am still not knitting, hmpf, but i find myself kind of knitting in my head. the last time i esperienced sth like this was when i learned how to typewrite and i would do the movements in my head everywhere in school, in the bus etc.

strange isn't it (anyone does the same)?


----------



## veracity (Mar 24, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> In a burst of energy this evening, I've finished off my cardi knitted in hand-dyed wool from Skye here (Cedric seems to like it)
> and knitted and felted this little bag to fit some handles I found in my workbasket.


Oooh the cardi has turned out beautifully! See what you mean now about the stripes on the top bit. I think it's all turned out great.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 27, 2005)

Well my opal sock yarn has come, and I thought it was going to have a free pattern with it but it doesn't (well there's a lot of stuff in German inside the label which might be one but my German isn't that good...). I'm a bit stumped for a pattern now. I found this one http://mysite.verizon.net/vze8mnnp/mumsopals.html but I don't think it's going to be anything like big enough round the ankle for me, given that my ankles are not exactly slender and gazelle-like. I also have moderately big feet (7 1/2 ish)

Anyone got a pattern for me?

(nice work on the cardi there, moose!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 27, 2005)

If you post up what's written in German there are enough people around here who could translate for you.....


----------



## moose (Mar 27, 2005)

Knit a tension strip first to get some measurements and an idea of number of stitches for the top of the tube. 

The best book I've found is Folk Socks Lots of different heel patterns and adaptable patterns for the beginner. 

Basic sock patterns generally work to the same formula - after knitting down the leg tube, the heel flap uses half the total number of stitches, then when you've turned the heel and picked up all the stitches up the sides of the flap, you decrease on both sides again till you are back to the original number of stitches and knit along the foot, so when you've found a pattern that works for your wool, you can knit anything!

This is an in-depth aid to sock knitting, with info on 'short rows' for turning the heel. 

If you look here under Yarn Weight, there are some in Opal. 

This Knitty pattern is more complicated because of the stranded stitch, but the formula described above is used.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 27, 2005)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Ms T (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm off to John Lewis in a minute to buy some wool.  I think my next project (to be started this afternoon chez eme) will be a bag.

Feel disproportionately excited.    

Lovely cat, btw, moose.  Cardi's not bad either.


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I'm off to John Lewis in a minute to buy some wool.  I think my next project (to be started this afternoon chez eme) will be a bag.
> 
> Feel disproportionately excited.




have fun, I'm starting to really enjoy shopping for wool. Which is a bit of a problem, considering how much i can spend on it.


----------



## liberty (Mar 28, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> Didn't go to the knitflick thing (again...   ) it was way too sunny out and I had to make 4 pom pom tails and some papier mache eggs for the club! next time....
> 
> Yep - if people are up for a craft meet up on easter mon - in the afternoon / eve? pm me for address if you don't already have it.... I reckon this will be a knitting one but possibly with hot cross buns as it's easter and all...
> 
> ...




Just seen this   Hope you had a good time and lots of hot cross buns


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a really lovely time.  I have to say I like the afternoon timing for knitting group very much... it was just lovely!!!

Can't wait for the next one!

Thanks Eme!!!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks eme.  I carried on when I got home and have now nearly finished one side of my bag.    

I'm a little bit stuck on the handle bit though.  The pattern says 

K7, turn and cast on 10 sts, turn and K rem 7 sts.

I think I know how to cast on stitches, but am unsure about the turning bit.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2005)

Yay!  I worked it out and now the first side is done.  Feel most chuffed.  Am trying to resist making a start on the second side, or else I'll never get anything done today.


----------



## toggle (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, I was talking about the top I made my daughter. This is my gratuitous show off the baby moment.









that's a self patterning, sirdar snowflake, it's a cheap polyester, but it only took me 3 days to knit and 69p from a chairty shop to buy.


----------



## innit (Mar 29, 2005)

lots and lots of thanks to Eme, well done to Ms T and Toggle, lovely to see you all again and I look forward to seeing how talented we all are at japanese calligraphy!  (hopefully I will be better at that than I was at making scones yesterday )

ooh, and toggle she looks rather a lot like her mum!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2005)

That was such a perfect afternoon, thanks for having us eme! And nice work there toggle.

Thanks for the links, moose. I'm using this pattern http://www.knitsnbytes.com/free_patterns/regia/regia.htm from one of them. I sort of see what moose means about sock wool - I wasn't that impressed by mine on the ball, and it's not particularly soft or lovely, but now sock number one is really underway the pattern is coming up a treat and I love it. I am really wrestling with the heel though - I've done the square flap and have now moved onto this bit which I don't understand at all .



> When heel flap is long enough (and that is usually when it forms a square piece as wide as it is long) then turn the heel as follows:
> 
> 5. 1 Work to center of heel stitches (in this case, work 15 stitches.)
> 
> ...



I have done what I think is follow these instructions and ended up with 27 stitches, with one diagonal line of decrease from the centre of the heel flap to one corner, using purl stitches on the right side. I can't believe this is right.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2005)

Actually ignore me, I've abandoned that pattern cos it made no sense and still looked wrong when I tried it a different way. I've nicked the heel pattern from the knitty tulip socks, as it has the right number of stitches, and I'm now knitting something that looks like a sock again. Am still not clear though over whether the bit under the heel where all the turning is going on should still be in heel stitch or whether stocking stitch is adequate.


----------



## eme (Mar 29, 2005)

aww.... it was lovely having you  over (sorry liberty about not posting it more clearly... ruby pointed this out but i read it too late.. doh!)

to my shame I only managed 2 flipping rows! (although there were 131, or 134...or 33000000000000 stitches was it?   ) but had fun anyway.... it's always good being nosey about other peoples projects! somehow they are much more fascinating than 7 squillion fiddly stitches in the same colour wool.... forever!!! ha - that'll teach me......


----------



## moose (Mar 30, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Am still not clear though over whether the bit under the heel where all the turning is going on should still be in heel stitch or whether stocking stitch is adequate.


I do the heel flap:
Row 1: (s1, k1) repeat to end of row,
Row 2: s1, purl to end 
till I have a square, then do my short rows in the same pattern, which can get confusing. I then revert to normal stocking stitch when I pick up the sides of the flap. This makes the sock thicker under the heel so it lasts longer in my sturdy boots. Some people use stocking stitch. Depends on how hard-wearing you need it to be there, really.


----------



## zora (Mar 30, 2005)

Ohhh, you're easter monday get together sounds lovely and looks cosy (saw ed's pic on community thread). 

I happened to be in Hamburg at that very time handing over the little blue babysuit I had been making for my friend who'd just had her baby a week ago (the cutest little boy. awww!). Luckily she'd recovered from the birth well enough to be able to admire the garment suitably.   

I need a new project now, I think it's gonna be wool shopping for me this afternoon. 
Hope to see you all soon for another crafty afternoon.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2005)

I finished my bag last night and now I just need to sew it up.  I hate that bit!  Ordered a load of wool so I can make a start on a baby blanket for my friend who is having a baby in June.  Should be able to manage it by then!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm biting the bullet and going to Liberty's this evening to get the Rowan little book of big accessories and some more wool.... I just hope the shop isn't too crowded...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok... Liberty's had run out of Rowan little books of big accessories so ended up in John Lewis.. but I fear I may have committed the cardinal sin of knitting... I have now started making my bag (same as wot Ms T is making)... but I haven't yet entirely finished making up my baby blanket!!

Also.. I was looking at my "Baby knits for beginners" book which explains how to do all the basics and it seems that "increasing" and "making one" are two different stitches (I seem to remember a conversation about this on Easter Monday)... now obviously I can't tell you how they differ as it took me about 50 attempts to get the hang of increasing last night and I have already forgotten... but I can show you the book next time..

BTW.. I'm finding this site that someone else posted up before really helpful..

http://www.knittinghelp.com/

The videos really help me to see how stitches are done.. I'm finding it very difficult to learn new techniques with just written instructions...


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think there's any difference in effect between increasing and making one.  I did both when I made my bag...  It's finished now, and sown up and everything.  To be honest, I find the sewing the most difficult thing.  I'm really crap at it and can't seem to get the hang of it at all.  Maybe I'll have improved by the time I finish making my baby blanket!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think that technically there's any difference between increasing and making one - but there are several different ways of doing it, and different patterns may call for different methods. Some of them create a slight hole, or skew the stitch one way or the other. A good pattern ought really to tell you what type of increase is wanted IMO.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a feeling that even if they are entirely different stitches and I follow all of Debbie Bliss's instructions to the letter.. it wouldn't make much difference to anything I knit!


----------



## toggle (Mar 31, 2005)

TBH, I really don't think it does make that much of a difference. i've always ignores specific ways of doing things and done it my own way, i think that unless you're doing something small and detailed like ruby's flower, then it dosen't matter.

As the the debbie bliss, I've changed wool, needles, sitch count, length, and i'm planning on changing the pattern of the emrroidery as well, No way am i buying 4 balls of debbie bliss wool to do a few flowers


----------



## Choc (Mar 31, 2005)

oh you girls well done. making one sounds naughty somehow. myself i could never stick closely to a pattern as not patient enough my eye measurement is the only thing i really trust  .i spend some time in borders book shop today to buy a baby knitting book..i want that one i saw on easter monday in our group..it's half the size of A4. who owns it and can tell me the name?

i think i will stick by baby knitting it is all so nice and small to produce!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> .i want that one i saw on easter monday in our group..it's half the size of A4. who owns it and can tell me the name?
> 
> i think i will stick by baby knitting it is all so nice and small to produce!




Is it the Debbie Bliss one?


----------



## Choc (Mar 31, 2005)

it's possible...? i will ceck in the internet later. borders craft book section is so out of order it is impossible to find anything. i found debbie bliss beginners book but hardly any books for babys...


----------



## toggle (Mar 31, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Is it the Debbie Bliss one?




Both gaijingirl and I had the debbie bliss baby book, slightly different versions. I got mine from a charity shop, so I don't know where you could buy it new. Mine has a £15 price tag, but i'm prepared to lend it to you for a few weeks if you can wait till the next meeting i make to get it. There's nothing else in it that I have urgent plans to make.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah.. I've got it - it's called Baby Knits for beginners and it's quite handy cos the first half of the book is tutorials on techniques and then the subsequent patterns gradually introduce you to various techniques...such as sewing up..  ... I can also lend it to you for a while if you like (along with Stitch & Bitch)... you're only down the road from me right?  You can either get it next Friday or come and pick it up anytime..


----------



## toggle (Mar 31, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I finished my bag last night and now I just need to sew it up.  I hate that bit!  Ordered a load of wool so I can make a start on a baby blanket for my friend who is having a baby in June.  Should be able to manage it by then!




I decided that I liked the way that bag looked once i saw you do it, I wasn't bitten when i saw it in the bok, but it realy started looking nice made up. So i'm making up a purse using the same striped garter stitch, didn't have enough wool left from 2 hats to make a bag. My needles are slightly over 10mm. and i don't knit as tightly as you, and I think it looks better when it's more tightly knit for a bag. My purse is looking a bit loose and soggy, so it will be another partial felt in the washing machine I think. if i make another one, which I may well do, it took 30 mins including sewing up to make, and looks like good gift material, i may drop down to 9mm needles and see what happens. i'll pop up some photos, when work out how to download my partner's camera.



edited because i'm tired and i'm an idiot


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> So i'm making up a purse using the same striped stocking stitch, didn't have enough wool left from 2 hats to make a bag.



PANIC - I started that bag last night and I have just been doing garter stitch.. is it meant to be stocking stitch....


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 31, 2005)

Nah I'm pretty sure it's garter stitch.


----------



## toggle (Mar 31, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Nah I'm pretty sure it's garter stitch.




my bad.


i know there's a reason why i need more sleep. iI'll go edit that.


----------



## zora (Mar 31, 2005)

I found some lovely wool yesterday, some cotton-silk mix in a two-tone cherry-red and bought some not quite knowing what to do with it. 
Definitely some kind of top, tank top or fullblown jumper (if the latter I'd need to get some more wool.) I have been looking through lots of patterns here in my mum's collection but a lot of them are _very_ eighties. Think glittery fluffy yarns and shoulderpads.  (Not that my mum's ever worn anything like that I hasten to add.)
I'm going to browse through some more online patterns now.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> I decided that I liked the way that bag looked once i saw you do it, I wasn't bitten when i saw it in the bok, but it realy started looking nice made up.



Finally -- I'm an inspiration!   

Waiting for wool to arrive so I can start on next project.  

Taps foot impatiently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Phew PANIC over... that would be JUST like me... to do the whole flippin' thing in the wrong stitch!!

 

What fun!!!


----------



## toggle (Mar 31, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Phew PANIC over... that would be JUST like me... to do the whole flippin' thing in the wrong stitch!!
> 
> 
> 
> What fun!!!




i'm sorrt, I feel like a complete muppet now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> i'm sorrt, I feel like a complete muppet now.



God no... I'm the muppet..(I always identified with Miss Piggy) I just assume I'm getting it wrong!  I only knitted two rows so even if I had it wouldn't be a problem.... I totally bow down to your superior knowledge and frankly after I've asked your advice about 500 times you'll be sick of the sight of me.....


----------



## toggle (Apr 1, 2005)

i felted my purse in the washing machine last night, it looks lovelly.

and i finished the knitting on my jumper as well. Now all iv'e got to do is sew it up and put some flowers on it.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 1, 2005)

How did you make said purse?  Is it a mini bag?

Also, would it work alright do you think if I made the same bag but on bigger needles, then stuck it in the machine?


----------



## innit (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm jealous   I want a bag and a purse!  And I never want to see my cardigan ever again!

although I am feeling slightly better now that I've started to shape the armhole on the first front panel.  I am determined to take the cardigan to Morocco!


----------



## Choc (Apr 2, 2005)

oh thanks for offering me to lend me your books. i think i might take to the next meeting my photocopier to copy all those patterns i want    (how cool would that be). but seriously yes thanks! i am after another baby hat pattern that i saw in this book...i still have wool for one more baby hat left   

i looked through one stich and bitch book in borders but didn't like it as it seemed like and american television soap the way it was printed...i can't believe that this would be the one everyone keeps going on about?


----------



## zora (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm still looking for a pattern for a top to knit with my new wool, but in the meantime I've been trying out different laceyish styles with that wool making the tension square longer and longer and am now on the best way of actually making a scarf by accident...

Btw will there be more knitting evenings (seeing that the planning for the japanese night is well under way)?  Once in a while when there isn't a new craft to be taught or inbetween?


----------



## liberty (Apr 3, 2005)

I want to knit more than a scarf but cannot manage a jumper anyone have some original ideas? I have tons of wool?


----------



## moose (Apr 3, 2005)

If you can knit a scarf, you can knit a jumper! Ask someone in your local knitting shop (or check the library) for the easy patterns - jumpers are only 4 short, wide scarves sewn together.


----------



## toggle (Apr 3, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> How did you make said purse?  Is it a mini bag?
> 
> Also, would it work alright do you think if I made the same bag but on bigger needles, then stuck it in the machine?




cast on 15 stitches onto 10mm needles.

knit as the bag, stocking stitch, change colour every 2 rows, knit 52 rows all totgether.

then decreace every 4 rows at each end of row. until you have 7 stitches,knit 5, cast off one stitch, knit to enf of row, on the next row, create a stitch by wrapping the yarn rounf the needle to create another stitch over the gap. knit 2 more rows, cast off

sew together, stuff a  cotton sock or something else small inside and put through a normal 50 c wash, with towles and jeans.

sew on a button under the buttonhole. 

done.

hope that makes sence.


----------



## toggle (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok, I got the camera to work, that is a first for me.


this is the purse, i ran out of the pink wool, so just did the front flap in white. i also put in a row of stitching over the edges like i didn with my green bag.

it['s not me, the hats in that colour are me, thi isn't. So i'm getting some coloured wool that is me and i'm making a bag and purse set. i'[m thinking now about whether to do a felted set or just use smaller needles so it comes out nice and tight like mrs t's bag, 








shite, if someone wants to tell me how to make that smaller, I think it would probably be appreciated


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> Btw will there be more knitting evenings (seeing that the planning for the japanese night is well under way)?  Once in a while when there isn't a new craft to be taught or inbetween?



I think I volunteered to hold the next one.

I can do 20 or 21st April, or 27th or 28th April.

Should I start a new thread?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2005)

That purse is really nice, toggle.

I wish my knitting wasn't quite so tight -- oh for perfect tension.   

I've made a start on my next project -- a baby blanket -- and I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to knit on smaller needles.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> That purse is really nice, toggle.
> 
> I wish my knitting wasn't quite so tight -- oh for perfect tension.
> 
> I've made a start on my next project -- a baby blanket -- and I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to knit on smaller needles.



Oooh - you got your wool then?....I'm now only about 12 squares away from having sewn it all up.. it does look surprisingly nice once you get it all done.. but I won't undertake anything with _quite_ so much sewing up again in a hurry!! 

(We did deck the balcony this weekend so I was sat on it sewing up with a some cider that Aki brought back from Normany in the sun yesterday).


----------



## eme (Apr 4, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think I volunteered to hold the next one.
> 
> I can do 20 or 21st April, or 27th or 28th April.
> 
> Should I start a new thread?



cool! - I can't do the thursdays (college)...

maybe start a new thread when the date's been agreed?

x

oh and btw have done no knitting since easter mon... have been making wee birdies for a show opneing this weds (6:30  - 8 if you fancy coming to the preview)


----------



## liberty (Apr 5, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> If you can knit a scarf, you can knit a jumper! Ask someone in your local knitting shop (or check the library) for the easy patterns - jumpers are only 4 short, wide scarves sewn together.



When you put it like that it sounds easy 

Will search for an easy pattern


----------



## Choc (Apr 5, 2005)

i will try to make your show tomorrow eme...

any of the dates would suit me as long as i know a couple of days in advance and don't get any special well paid work in as i have turned into a bit of a workaholic these days. but i am sure it is just a phase it might just as well have passed by then...


----------



## Choc (Apr 5, 2005)

oh, and nice purse toggle. i reckon you come right after ruby in our super knitter super productive line. personally i am still rearranging my 10 wool balls and about 100 knitting needles in their little basket around my room in search of inspiration and time, haaach!


----------



## toggle (Apr 6, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> oh, and nice purse toggle. i reckon you come right after ruby in our super knitter super productive line. personally i am still rearranging my 10 wool balls and about 100 knitting needles in their little basket around my room in search of inspiration and time, haaach!



I just packed half my stash, I've not only got enough wool for 4 projects on my flat, plus the stuff for my blanket, something that i wthink will be still a project this time next year


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 6, 2005)

Hope someone can answer me this. The time has come to start thinking about making a blanket out of the blanket squares that I have made so that I know how many of each colour I need. I am going to sew them together as diamonds, iyswim, with either 9 or 11 diamonds in the top row, one fewer in the second row, 9/11 in the next and so on. Got it?

How many different colours do I need to have so that no square is adjacent to it's own colour? I think it has to be five but I can't make that work when I draw the pattern and colour the squares.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2005)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> Hope someone can answer me this. The time has come to start thinking about making a blanket out of the blanket squares that I have made so that I know how many of each colour I need. I am going to sew them together as diamonds, iyswim, with either 9 or 11 diamonds in the top row, one fewer in the second row, 9/11 in the next and so on. Got it?
> 
> How many different colours do I need to have so that no square is adjacent to it's own colour? I think it has to be five but I can't make that work when I draw the pattern and colour the squares.



Hiya... if it helps, I've just finished a baby blanket made from blanket squares and the pattern called for 5 colours.  And no colours will be adjacent to its own colour.  The pattern is from Debbie Bliss' Baby knits for beginners book... but it's not in a diamond pattern.  If you need to see it pm me and I will sort out a way of getting it to you.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 6, 2005)

Geographers can get away with only 3 colours I think (hence the poster "ionlyneedthreepens").


----------



## Choc (Apr 7, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> i will try to make your show tomorrow eme...



[off topic]

sorry eme i didn't make it yesterday i was paralyzed after work as i have worked 4 days squeezed into three. couldn't move anymore. hope it was a success anyway?

[off topic sorry]


----------



## moose (Apr 7, 2005)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> How many different colours do I need to have so that no square is adjacent to it's own colour? I think it has to be five but I can't make that work when I draw the pattern and colour the squares.



Colour up some sheets of paper and cut them out in the appropriate numbers, then arrange them in different configurations till you get what you want. Esier than drawing it out if you're not sure.


----------



## zora (Apr 8, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think I volunteered to hold the next one.
> 
> I can do 20 or 21st April, or 27th or 28th April.
> 
> Should I start a new thread?



Hmmm, thursdays seem to be very busy days - not only Eme's college but also quiz nights and the occasional bookgroup.
The 20th would be lovely - for me. How about everyone else? Or should Ms T indeed start a new thread?




			
				Choc said:
			
		

> i was paralyzed after work as i have worked 4 days squeezed into three. couldn't move anymore.


  You should take it easy young lady and settle down with a nice cup of tea and some err...knitting.


----------



## Choc (Apr 8, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> You should take it easy young lady and settle down with a nice cup of tea and some err...knitting.



aye aye sir (ette)! i am pondering over it mmmh mmmh..


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2005)

i was down pentonville road the other day, and there's some sort of national council for crafts (or similar) bit on it, between the angel and the onyx hq. anyway, they have some sort of exhibition about knitting on there, which i thought might interest some of you crafty types.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 8, 2005)

We know.

http://www.craftscouncil.org.uk/Exhib/k2together/index.htm

In other news, I've finished my socks! And they're great. The wool looked rubbish on the ball and while I was doing the ribbing, but the patterning comes out gorgeous, they fit perfectly and are dead comfy and cosy  I foresee a lot more sock knitting coming up...

Incidentally I notice that webofwool include VAT and postage in their prices, so work out much cheaper than any other internet supplier of sock wool that I've come across so far.


----------



## moose (Apr 8, 2005)

Well done Rubes - it's addictive, though. Once you've had a pair of socks which fit perfectly, it's difficult to go back to bought ones.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 8, 2005)

Yep, I can see that being the case. They feel totally different to bought socks and I think I may have to make myself a complete set. In addition I think they'd be good presents for blokes. My female friends have done quite well out of me for hats and flowers and things, but I think what my male friends _really, really need_ is hand knitted socks...


----------



## rennie (Apr 11, 2005)

when's the next meet up? Im interested in coming and I might convice a girlie mate or two to come as well!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 11, 2005)

I think Ms T will be starting a new thread about the next one.

She mentioned some dates above..

20 or 21st April, or 27th or 28th April.

But I don't know if they're still the same dates.  

If they are, I can do the 21st or 28th (but would have to miss pub quiz - which I don't mind really cos it's every week anyway)... unfortunately I can't do the Wednesday nights on those particular dates...


----------



## rennie (Apr 11, 2005)

cheeers gaijingirl... i can also do the 21st and 28th of April. will ask my mate when she can come.

Just realised Thursday 28th is OFFLINE.


----------



## eme (Apr 11, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> 20 or 21st April, or 27th or 28th April.
> 
> ... unfortunately I can't do the Wednesday nights on those particular dates...



aww and I can't do the thursdays....


----------



## foamy (Apr 11, 2005)

haven't visited this post before but just saw you mention the Knit2Together exhibition at the Crafts Council. It's fab, you should all go and see it (and it's free!)

can i sign up to join the knitting group when i come back to london? or is it a seasonal group? eg, only knit scarves during winter to keep yourselves warm?! mind you bikinis are easy to make too....


----------



## acechick (Apr 12, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> When you put it like that it sounds easy
> 
> Will search for an easy pattern



I have this book which is perfect for first-time jumpers - all chunky wool and big needles. I could photocopy some if you want.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 12, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> I have this book which is perfect for first-time jumpers - all chunky wool and big needles. I could photocopy some if you want.



I would love to have some of those patterns...

I don't want you to have to photocopy left, right and centre though... I wonder if there's some way we can set up a "pattern share"... I'm guessing that scanning patterns and putting them on a website would go against copyright...   I have a few people asking after my 2 books... and I would be happy to do something to help share...


----------



## acechick (Apr 12, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I don't want you to have to photocopy left, right and centre though...


That's what work resources are there for -- to abuse.   




			
				gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's some way we can set up a "pattern share"... I'm guessing that scanning patterns and putting them on a website would go against copyright...   I have a few people asking after my 2 books... and I would be happy to do something to help share...


_Photocopying _ them is against copyright (don't tell them over at the UK knitters yahoo group - they'd be having fits at the mere thought), so websites are out. But this is what stitch 'n bitches are for.


----------



## liberty (Apr 12, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> I have this book which is perfect for first-time jumpers - all chunky wool and big needles. I could photocopy some if you want.



That would be brilliant  Maybe if you photocopy just a few then we can do it between our selves. I really need to get going on something


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 13, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> haven't visited this post before but just saw you mention the Knit2Together exhibition at the Crafts Council. It's fab, you should all go and see it (and it's free!)
> 
> can i sign up to join the knitting group when i come back to london? or is it a seasonal group? eg, only knit scarves during winter to keep yourselves warm?! mind you bikinis are easy to make too....



It's a general craft club although it's been mostly dominated by knitting so far... for instance we had a Japanese crafts night last week. I'm sure you'd be very welcome to come!


----------



## sonik (Apr 18, 2005)

For all you crafty peeps this may interest you...
Crafternoon


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 21, 2005)

Need some advice... A friend of mine wants some fingerless mitts, or the type of armwarmery things that have one hole for the thumb and one for all the fingers together. The crumble pattern in The Little Book of Big Accessories - does that have separate finger holes or just one?

Alternatively I thought I might do this one http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter02/PATTvoodoo.html but then does anyone know if the DK worsted they say is just DK? I don't know how the different US terms translate to UK wool.

Or it should be a piece of cake really to just knit a tube, but I'm not sure about how to do the thumb-hole.


----------



## Lollybelle (Apr 21, 2005)

There's a pattern in the stitch n bitch book for a cabled version of these which looks really nice but I can't remember the wool and stuff.  If you're not in a hurry I can get a photocopy of it to you next week?


----------



## etnea (Apr 21, 2005)

You can borrow my stitch and bitch book if you like


----------



## Pieface (Apr 21, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Or it should be a piece of cake really to just knit a tube, but I'm not sure about how to do the thumb-hole.










for use on tube or thumbs - whichever is easier to hack away at


----------



## Choc (Apr 23, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Need some advice... A friend of mine wants some fingerless mitts, or the type of armwarmery things that have one hole for the thumb and one for all the fingers together. The crumble pattern in The Little Book of Big Accessories - does that have separate finger holes or just one?



those in the little book o b A are like what your friend is looking for. so it should be good. 

is anyone going to crafternoon tomorrow? i will be in the area so considering...?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 23, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> those in the little book o b A are like what your friend is looking for. so it should be good.



Ah, cheers, that's helpful . She needs to be able to play the violin in them though and actually on reflection I think they might be a bit bulky for that. Big Wool is so big! I've found this pattern now which I think might work better, it's sort of a DK weight.


----------



## eme (Apr 23, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> is anyone going to crafternoon tomorrow? i will be in the area so considering...?



I would if I were in London - you should go... reckon it will be great (they are baking cakes for it all day today!!)


----------



## acechick (Apr 23, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> is anyone going to crafternoon tomorrow? i will be in the area so considering...?


I am! I'll bring the chunky jumper pattern book if anyone is interested.

Ruby - You can make a pattern for one yourself, based on the yarn of your choice. It's a simple ribbed rectangle with a thumb-hole at one end. Unless you want to do it on circulars, which now that I think about it would be great.


----------



## Choc (Apr 23, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> I am! I'll bring the chunky jumper pattern book if anyone is interested.



oh yes cool. i would love to check this book out. when do you go? i would go to the markets in the morning/midday and then get there in the afternoon..

mjam, cake


----------



## moose (May 26, 2005)

I've just had a closer look at the free 40's knitting patterns on the V&A website Hilarious balaclavas aside, there's some good stuff there, expecially the Parsley-like lion 
Updated links page, too, with essentials such as knitted Elvis wigs and sock-knitting instructions.


----------



## madzone (May 26, 2005)

I've learned to spin now  A woman came to my house yesterday and taught me. I'm so chuffed. So maybe by this winter I could be doing it well enough to be providing you with some organic shetland x jacobs wool and some nice dorset. I'm going to be experimenting wiht natural dyes as well.


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2005)

I am happy to report that after a shaky start my little cardi (can't bring myself to call it a shrug) is progressing nicely.  I'm almost ready to start shaping the armholes on the back!

I did have to unravel the first few rows about four times though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 26, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> I've just had a closer look at the free 40's knitting patterns on the V&A website Hilarious balaclavas aside, there's some good stuff there, expecially the Parsley-like lion
> Updated links page, too, with essentials such as knitted Elvis wigs and sock-knitting instructions.


I want the tea-cosy!


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I want the tea-cosy!



Oooh, yes.  Very Vera Drake!


----------



## eme (May 26, 2005)

anyone up for crafternoon this w/end? I will be there anyway as I am crafty-lady-of-the-day with my badge machine...


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2005)

I'd love to bu I have to work, unfortunately.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2005)

I've decided I would like to make this for my goddaughter..

But I don't have time to pick up the stuff for it and I'm going to ask a friend to do so for me.  But I have a few questions..

US #17/10mm needles:  What are these in "English"...size 10?

stockinette stitch:  Is this stocking stitch (knit one purl one?)

Shape Armholes
At the beginning of the next 2 rows BO 3 sts. 26[28, 30] sts remain.
Work in St st for another 18[20, 22] rows. 
BO loosely. 

What is BO???

Sorry.. I know these are almost certainly VERY basic questions!!  Also..is calls for Colinette Columbo [68% wool, 28% mohair, 4% nylon; 68 metres per skein].... do you reckon this can be gotten in John Lewis/Liberty etc??


----------



## eme (May 26, 2005)

But I don't have time to pick up the stuff for it and I'm going to ask a friend to do so for me.  But I have a few questions..

US #17/10mm needles:  What are these in "English"...size 10?

*they are 10mm (most needles with numbers on that I've bought refer to the mm not some random UK/US 'size')*

stockinette stitch:  Is this stocking stitch (knit one purl one?)

*yes - knit one *row*, purl one *row* (if it was knit one purl one you'd be making either moss stitch or rib!)*

Shape Armholes
At the beginning of the next 2 rows BO 3 sts. 26[28, 30] sts remain.
Work in St st for another 18[20, 22] rows. 
BO loosely. 

What is BO???

*cast off ('bind off') in american*

Sorry.. I know these are almost certainly VERY basic questions!!  Also..is calls for Colinette Columbo [68% wool, 28% mohair, 4% nylon; 68 metres per skein].... do you reckon this can be gotten in John Lewis/Liberty etc??

*think Ruby uses colinette and buys it online - JL /Liberty usually only have rowan / debbie bliss / jaegar from what I can remember - try calling first...*


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2005)

The only supplier of Colinette in London is some shop in Barnes, I think. You can get it from www.colinette.com, but I've never heard of Columbo so don't think they're making it any more. You'll have to substitute something of a similar gauge.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> The only supplier of Colinette in London is some shop in Barnes, I think. You can get it from www.colinette.com, but I've never heard of Columbo so don't think they're making it any more. You'll have to substitute something of a similar gauge.



Thanks both of you.  I will call John Lewis etc to see what I can use as an alternate.... You're a great source of advice!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## eme (May 26, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> The only supplier of Colinette in London is some shop in Barnes, I think. You can get it from www.colinette.com, but I've never heard of Columbo so don't think they're making it any more. You'll have to substitute something of a similar gauge.



i can tell you that there *will* be a shop opening in June that will stock it though!


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2005)

Talking of which, can we have another stitch and bitch soon please!  I'm happy to have it at mine.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2005)

Ruby.. I just looked at the Colinette website and called them.. they're SO friendly and the yarn is BEAUTIFUL!!  They're sending it to me 1st class post - but it won't go out till tomorrow.. so I have to keep my fingers crossed it comes on Saturday, cos I'm going away Saturday afternoon for a week (to Sardinia cycling...) and I want to take my knitting with me!!  (I know that's a bit sad...  )

Thanks!!


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> i can tell you that there *will* be a shop opening in June that will stock it though!



Wahey!




			
				Ms T said:
			
		

> Talking of which, can we have another stitch and bitch soon please! I'm happy to have it at mine.



I was hoping someone would offer!


----------



## madzone (May 26, 2005)

Is this a local thread for local people ?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2005)

We can certainly do one at mine too.. but later on in June as I'm away till the 8th/9th.. I get our kittens on the 12th.. so give it a week or so and you can all meet them... (prolly best not to knit anything too precious though..   )

http://tonimalone.fotopic.net/p14354476.html

(We're getting the kitten on the right and her sister (not the grey one) who is a long haired little bundle of loveliness... SO excited!!)


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2005)

How about next week -- Thursday is good for me or Tuesday depending on the strike situation.    

GG -- your kitten is gorgeous but looks depressed in that photo!!


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is this a local thread for local people ?



Yes.  Fuck off, you.


----------



## madzone (May 26, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Yes.  Fuck off, you.


Well at least you've disproved my theory that I'd become invisible


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2005)

Madzone.. why don't you come too.... on holiday for a few days.. for a S&B?

It'd be wicked to meet you.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> How about next week -- Thursday is good for me or Tuesday depending on the strike situation.
> 
> GG -- your kitten is gorgeous but looks depressed in that photo!!



Well she's going to be leaving her mummy soon...   

But we're going to give her so much love she'll be happy... already been flexing my credit card for potential toys and cat related fripperies...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2005)

Forgot too to put up the photos for the May S&B... (shoulda taken a photo of the empty bottles the next morning... Nan (Chinese flatmate) commented on how much British girls seem to drink when he saw them...  

http://tonimalone.fotopic.net/c539174.html


----------



## Emma Herself (May 26, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> i can tell you that there *will* be a shop opening in June that will stock it though!



This is the best thing I've read all day. I practically wet my pants with joy


----------



## eme (May 26, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> How about next week -- Thursday is good for me or Tuesday depending on the strike situation.
> 
> GG -- your kitten is gorgeous but looks depressed in that photo!!



can't do next thursday... actually can't do that tues either... bugger...


----------



## eme (May 28, 2005)

*Crafty fun tomorrow...*

So is anyone going to come make badges at Crafternoon tomorrow?   
it's a pound for the gubbins to make 3.... bring things you want badge-ified...drawings / things torn from magazines etc....

*Crafternoon*
from 2-6pm - free! + cakes'n'crafts... @ The Pleasure Unit, Bethnal Green
more info


----------



## foamy (May 28, 2005)

i'd love to come and make badgers but i'm not in london yet... looking forward to relocating there just for the craft club!


----------



## liberty (May 30, 2005)

I have been making lots of squares to join together to make a blanket. Any suggestions on the best way to do this? Also if there is a dark square that needs to be sewn to a lighter one which colour wool would be the best one to use?


----------



## moose (May 30, 2005)

I'd use the darker one, if you're doing it in a way which won't show much (see knitty.com for different methods of sewing up) or use a contrasting colour and make a feature of it by using herringbone stitch or something.


----------



## eme (May 31, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> *Crafternoon*
> from 2-6pm - free! + cakes'n'crafts... @ The Pleasure Unit, Bethnal Green
> more info



can report back it was a top afternoon out - highly recommended for the U75 craft club... think they are doing one more at the pleasure unit, then taking it to the streets...er... parks... for the summer... will remind you all when the next one is, don't worry!


----------



## innit (May 31, 2005)

Ooh crafternoon does sound good.  I fancy an outing to that next time!

Also we really should have a stitch and bitch soon, I feel as if I haven't been to one for ages.  I have a spare room at mine now which we can use, and I would like to suggest next Tuesday the 7th if anyone fancies it?


----------



## liberty (May 31, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> I'd use the darker one, if you're doing it in a way which won't show much (see knitty.com for different methods of sewing up) or use a contrasting colour and make a feature of it by using herringbone stitch or something.



Cheers moose I like the sound of herringbone now I just have to learn how to do it


----------



## eme (Jun 1, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Ooh crafternoon does sound good.  I fancy an outing to that next time!
> 
> Also we really should have a stitch and bitch soon, I feel as if I haven't been to one for ages.  I have a spare room at mine now which we can use, and I would like to suggest next Tuesday the 7th if anyone fancies it?



think ms T already suggested next tues (or thurs).... but I can't make either night...     not sure about the others....


----------



## liberty (Jun 2, 2005)

I will be knitting with PieEye on the beach in Italy


----------



## zora (Jun 11, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh! 

Just had very satisfying three-needle-bind-off of the shoulders of my red top!
Yippie!

Now I only have to stick together the sides and hope for the best.  

Hope all's well with all of you out there in italy and elsewhere in knittingland.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhh!



The sound of a knitgasm!!!


----------



## toggle (Jun 12, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> The sound of a knitgasm!!!



hahahahaha.

i haven't had one of those in a while. but then i'm working alsmot exclusively on my blanket at the moment. started in january and it's about 1/4 done now.


----------



## foamy (Jun 12, 2005)

i know this isn't strictly knitting but it is housewifery handicrafts:

I just made my ball dress and it looks GORGEOUS!!!
it only took me 3 hours (another hours worth of work to do on it though) and i'm such a happy bunny!
I made it out of sari material which i got half price so i am twice smug!
maybe i should post some pics?


----------



## moose (Jun 14, 2005)

Maybe you should!!

In the meantime, for all you potential sock-knitters, I've just noticed Knitty have done an informative sock guide here


----------



## zora (Jun 14, 2005)

Wore read top to work yesterday and forced everyone to admire it. (You like my new top? I knitted it!  )

It really worked out quite well, but I wonder how much wear I'll be getting out of it, the forces of gravity are not too kind on it...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2005)

I took my knitting on holiday with me to Crete, but only managed about half a cuff of a sleeve.      Too many books and beaches and cheap wine to distract me.  Only the sleeves to go on my cardi now though, which I need to get finished in the next couple of weeks so my mum can help me with the picking up stitches bit at the end when she comes to visit in July.  Bet she's really looking forward to that!


----------



## Pieface (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm making a hat!

An actual hat - to wear on my head   

It's going rather well too.

That's all really.

Oh yes - it's brown too


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 16, 2005)

Right.. it's about time we had another S&B I think!!

Who's up for it.

Happy to host... (as long as no one minds the kittens of mass destruction being around!!)

I can do tonight (16th) or tomorrow 17 June.

On Sunday my Mexican friend is coming and so I may be doing a Mexican night next week instead - hopefully Tuesday but don't know yet.

Which leaves the following week (beginning 27 June) during which any night apart from Tuesday 28th is ok.

Hmm.. should make a new thread really...


----------



## moose (Jun 16, 2005)

Good lord - I can hardly contain myself after finishing a fab knitted skirt


----------



## Shirl (Jun 17, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Good lord - I can hardly contain myself after finishing a fab knitted skirt


That skirt is great, are you taking it to Glasto?


----------



## moose (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes - won't look so nice with cider spilled down it and that evil grass stuck to it, though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2005)

It's really beautiful....I hope I'll be able to knit like that one day....


----------



## Choc (Jun 17, 2005)

moose that skirt is fab.. i understand your excitement.

i am up for a s and b, it would be also nice to host one of the next ones. i can make most eves idealy weekday nights of ocurse and with a bit of notice..

hope all is well sounds like your all being good and busy.

X


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 17, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> maybe i should post some pics?



Excuse me, where are those photos? 

And moose, where did you get that pattern? I saw a really nice crocheted skirt on the internet but can't find a similar free pattern.

I've just finished my crocheted wrap which I was really unsure about right up until I blocked it, when it suddenly turned from a strange lumpy thing into a nice and wearable item. I was determined it was going to be green though and spent ages picking the colour, and now inevitably the one thing I'm not sure about is the colour ...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 17, 2005)

I like that colour, Ruby - it looks like a hard pattern!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> inevitably the one thing I'm not sure about is the colour ...



I think it's a lovely colour!  BTW.. does "blocked" mean "ironed"... I keep seeing instructions to block things and I'm not sure...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 17, 2005)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I like that colour, Ruby - it looks like a hard pattern!



It's not as hard as it looks, in that how you actually make it is to crochet three million doilies and then sew them all together. It was fairly quick and nevitably the sewing together is the worst bit - if I was going to do it again I'd try to find a way to crochet them together as I made them. That page isn't a very good rendition of the colour - IRL it seems to have come out a bit pukey. Oh well, I'll bring it along to the S&B so people can see.

Blocking: well this has come up before on this thread
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2647721&highlight=blocking#post2647721
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter02/FEATdiyknitter.html
It makes such a difference, I can't tell you. For this one what I did was pin it out moderately tightly (not too tight because the yarn isn't that strong), and then pressed it to death through a damp cloth. It really needed to be squished to make it look good and drape properly - other times I've not used the iron at all. It's a much more generous size than it would have been just pressed, too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> It's not as hard as it looks, in that how you actually make it is to crochet three million doilies and then sew them all together. It was fairly quick and nevitably the sewing together is the worst bit - if I was going to do it again I'd try to find a way to crochet them together as I made them. That page isn't a very good rendition of the colour - IRL it seems to have come out a bit pukey. Oh well, I'll bring it along to the S&B so people can see.
> 
> Blocking: well this has come up before on this thread
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2647721&highlight=blocking#post2647721
> ...



Thanks Roobs..... I think I will do that with the little colinette jacket thing....


----------



## moose (Jun 17, 2005)

My skirt's based on this one but shorter cos I didn't have much wool, and I'm wearing it with trousers. I only used the basic eyelet pattern, too, as the Debbie Bliss Maya is fancy enough as it is. The drawstring is a simple i-cord with knitted flower on one end and leaf on the other.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm severely tempted to make one of those for myself, having totally failed to find any skirts that suit me in the shops this year. I'd have to make the pattern larger though. It _looks_ like the only shaping is in the top section, where you're increasing by one stitch at each end every 7 rows - is that right? I wonder if I could just cast on extra stitches for more width, and work the pattern exactly the same otherwise.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 19, 2005)

I have finished my hat!!!! There are some random messed up bits and the sew up was a bit rubbish but I'm dead chuffed with it!

I don't have a pic of it so you'll just have to believe me - next stop is wrist warmers and leg warmers - I am the accessory queen!


----------



## moose (Jun 19, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I'm severely tempted to make one of those for myself, having totally failed to find any skirts that suit me in the shops this year. I'd have to make the pattern larger though. It _looks_ like the only shaping is in the top section, where you're increasing by one stitch at each end every 7 rows - is that right? I wonder if I could just cast on extra stitches for more width, and work the pattern exactly the same otherwise.


I just guessed - I used the size of needle (not circular) suggested on the wool band and made a tension square to get a feel for what size it'd come out, and got on with it, following the shaping in the pattern which continues all the way down. 

Because I didn't use cotton yarn as suggested in the patterns, it's super stretchy but blocking it properly made it the right shape, and the drawstring means you can adjust the waist. 

Check out the pattern designer's website to see other skirts she's done.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 19, 2005)

I did, and some of them are lovely. Made me wonder about doing the lace section in a different lace stitch than the eyelet one the pattern gives. I've been thinking about doing a skirt since I came across these pictures (this one is crocheted).


----------



## toggle (Jun 19, 2005)

hmmmmm, i am really thinking about a knitted skirt for my young lady now.


----------



## moose (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm slightly concerned it'll go all weird when I wear it - baggy bum, strange bumps etc. I'll let you know 
If it doesn't I'll be knitting a few more elaborate ones, I think, with nice edging.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 19, 2005)

I wondered about that. Technically the shape of that skirt is wrong, in that if you were cutting a dressmaking pattern for an A line skirt like that, where the sides are slightly diagonal, you'd curve the hemline up at each side to a right angle with the side seams so it didn't hang down in a point, but maybe it doesn't matter for a knitted skirt.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I'm severely tempted to make one of those for myself, having totally failed to find any skirts that suit me in the shops this year. I'd have to make the pattern larger though. It _looks_ like the only shaping is in the top section, where you're increasing by one stitch at each end every 7 rows - is that right? I wonder if I could just cast on extra stitches for more width, and work the pattern exactly the same otherwise.



If you do succeed with that, I might be tempted to make my first piece for myself... that's such a lovely skirt... although it looks like it might be a little complicated for a novice like me...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm going to have a stab at this (I foresee much unravelling and starting again...) and have bought some black cotton blend DK and started doing a tension square. I'm a bit worried about getting the tension right so it's not see-through.


----------



## innit (Jun 21, 2005)

I have nearly finished another cardigan (not the lilac one which I can't finish yet as I need more wool than the pattern stated, and I can't find any more in the same dye lot  )  It's very exciting!

I'm a bit miffed though as I deliberately shortened the sleeves to make it a bit more seasonal - but in this heat I can barely stand to have the mohair on my lap without coming out in a sweat, so I don't think I'll be wearing it for quite a while.

Good luck with the skirt Ruby!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2005)

I had an idea for all our leftover wool.

A friend of mine knits for her local premature baby ward.  Maybe we could have a S&B where we all knit something for a local hospital's prem baby ward.(Kings?/Guys?).  Obviously because the babies are so small it doesn't take long and we could use leftover wool.  Also apparently blankets for babies who have died are also needed... (patterns here)

Anyone interested in doing a special S&B for this?  I would have to get in touch with the hospitals to see if they do need/want such items.


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I had an idea for all our leftover wool.
> 
> A friend of mine knits for her local premature baby ward.  Maybe we could have a S&B where we all knit something for a local hospital's prem baby ward.(Kings?/Guys?).  Obviously because the babies are so small it doesn't take long and we could use leftover wool.  Also apparently blankets for babies who have died are also needed... (patterns here)
> 
> Anyone interested in doing a special S&B for this?  I would have to get in touch with the hospitals to see if they do need/want such items.



yes, i would be interested


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> yes, i would be interested



Excellent.. I'll get in touch with the hospitals and see if they do take such things... and if so, then maybe we can have a "leftovers" stitch and bitch (maybe in the park one day) and make some little clothes together!


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2005)

sounds good, baby hats are easy to make, and don't take that long. i've made hats for my daughter in about an hour or so. i'll be offline all next week though, moving house and setting up a new isp


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello lovely SnB people. I was wondering if I would be able to come along to an SnB meet where someone would be able to teach me to knit?   

I have this (crazy) idea that starting to knit will help me when I stop to smoke. Who knows eh? My other idea was learning to bird-call, but that's been poo-pooed by almost everyone I've told


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 22, 2005)

[starts whistling]


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll volunteer if i'm there.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh thanks love, I promise to be a good student


----------



## toggle (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll dig out a pair of my charity ship needles you can have.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2005)

Toggle is a great teacher.... she taught my friend Dimples who is now a demon knitter!!  And we're having a S&B next Wednesday at Choc's house....

I'll pm you the details if you're interested!!


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 23, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Toggle is a great teacher.... she taught my friend Dimples who is now a demon knitter!!  And we're having a S&B next Wednesday at Choc's house....
> 
> I'll pm you the details if you're interested!!


Yes please

Oh and gaijingirl, I used two scrumptious salad recipes you posted on a thread a while back. Bloody tasty they are girl and carbed up and fat free enough for me to feed to Sigmund this evening


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Yes please
> 
> Oh and gaijingirl, I used two scrumptious salad recipes you posted on a thread a while back. Bloody tasty they are girl and carbed up and fat free enough for me to feed to Sigmund this evening



Oh I am pleased!  I have just sent you a pm with S&B details.


----------



## innit (Jun 24, 2005)

Yaay, Jen is coming!  If we are having new people I think I will make a cake.

Knitting should be good for stopping smoking, it certainly seems to stop me snacking although it has been very bad for my consumption of crap TV.  So my bum is a bit smaller but my mind has gone all flabby


----------



## zora (Jun 25, 2005)

I know it's old news now but: Moose's skirt looks unbelievably amazing!! Wow!


----------



## moose (Jun 27, 2005)

It's currently looking a bit muddy. Anyway, after weekend spent in the yoghurt-weaving green crafts bit at Glasto, I'm now spinning my own yarn and crocheting   Anyone got a sheep?


----------



## madzone (Jun 27, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> It's currently looking a bit muddy. Anyway, after weekend spent in the yoghurt-weaving green crafts bit at Glasto, I'm now spinning my own yarn and crocheting   Anyone got a sheep?


Wooohooo another spinner  I've got loads of sheep, want one?


----------



## moose (Jun 27, 2005)

If it'll use a litter tray, yes. I haven't got a lawn, though - would astroturf do?


----------



## madzone (Jun 28, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> If it'll use a litter tray, yes. I haven't got a lawn, though - would astroturf do?




Seroulsy though, I do have loads of fleeces. If you get the urge to have a go from scratch PM me. We sell some of the fleeces at the local farm shop for a tenner. 

If you fancy working with somehting a bit cleaner and you're in London this place is fab.

Did you learn on a wheel or a drop spindle?


----------



## moose (Jun 28, 2005)

A drop spindle for now, although I did have a go on a wheel, so I may get a one if I really get into it. I'm going to start with ready-carded for now, but I'll bear your sheep in mind for later


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> A drop spindle for now, although I did have a go on a wheel, so I may get a one if I really get into it. I'm going to start with ready-carded for now, but I'll bear your sheep in mind for later



Just to be a doom-merchant  I used to buy merino tops for making felt and stuff but it turns out that the NZ wool trade isn't particularly ethical. I don't know which carded wool you were thinking of buying but thought I'd mention it anyway.

*doom 'n' gloom over *


----------



## eme (Jul 5, 2005)

*Knitting shop opening in two weeks...*

(and ok, it's a little plug cos I just finished the website, but they stock colinette! yay!..)



loop 

ps you seen the new issue of knitty ? all _boys_ things... cmon chaps.. you need to come join us for the next meet up!


----------



## moose (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice site - they seem to stock all sorts of goodies! 

About time Knitty did blokes, too - I'm so going to make that satchel, and it might inspire my dad to get the needles out again


----------



## ada (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks eme for the knitty link - I always forget to keep track of when their new issues are up.  There's a new pattern up at magknits too - just the one, http://www.magknits.com/warm05/patterns/baccarat.htm - but I understand they're going to start publishing monthly soon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2005)

oooh that loop shop looks great!!

Nice website too!!

I just finished my little jacket and just have to block and sew it up....   

When's the next S&B?


----------



## DIMPLES (Jul 6, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> When's the next S&B?



Let's have one soon, as I'm too scared to start anything new without expert attention.
I think I've forgotten everything


----------



## Ms T (Jul 6, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> When's the next S&B?



I was going to suggest having a S&B barbecue round at mine...


----------



## liberty (Jul 6, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I was going to suggest having a S&B barbecue round at mine...



Now that's an original idea S&B, BBQ it could catch on


----------



## innit (Jul 6, 2005)

SnB BBQ sounds great although knowing me I would end up with ketchup all over my knitting


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2005)

S&BBBQ

or "SB3Q" sounds fab!!

I still have your b/day present...


----------



## Ms T (Jul 6, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> S&BBBQ
> 
> or "SB3Q" sounds fab!!
> 
> I still have your b/day present...



SB3Q!   

I will start a separate thread with dates when I have my diary on me.


----------



## acechick (Jul 6, 2005)

that loop site rocks something awesome!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 8, 2005)

Another stitch and bitch would be great, I feel inadequately stitched and bitched.


----------



## passenger (Jul 8, 2005)

not wishing to sound  chezzy, but, this a nice thread to see  again after all the madness


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 8, 2005)

that knitty site has decided me it's about time I learned to knit

thought I'd announce it now so I actually *have* to do it or appear shame faced in front of you lot - shout at me if I haven't knitted a hat in a months time!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2005)

But.. but... aren't you a bloke??   

We've been trying to get some blokes along for ages......


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 8, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> But.. but... aren't you a bloke??



I was last time I looked


----------



## eme (Jul 8, 2005)

you can model your hat on your birthday!


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 8, 2005)

apparently the one I want to knit is too complicated - I'm going to have to find an easier pattern


----------



## eme (Jul 8, 2005)

excuses, excuses....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2005)

oooh.. Pieeye is the high mistress of hats!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 8, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> not wishing to sound  chezzy, but, this a nice thread to see  again after all the madness


 I have to say I found myself picking up the knitting and longing to be at a stitch and bitch yesterday - knitting is so comforting.


----------



## foamy (Jul 8, 2005)

let me know when the next one is as i may make it
although i dont have my knitting with me in london!


----------



## moose (Jul 8, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> shout at me if I haven't knitted a hat in a months time!


I appoint myself Official Enforcer. 
<pokes with No 8 needle>


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> I appoint myself Official Enforcer.
> <pokes with No 8 needle>


----------



## liberty (Jul 8, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> apparently the one I want to knit is too complicated - I'm going to have to find an easier pattern



Now I know what to get you for your birthday


----------



## liberty (Jul 8, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> SnB BBQ sounds great although knowing me I would end up with ketchup all over my knitting


----------



## Choc (Jul 9, 2005)

yes when is the next stitch and bitch, y  amm!


----------



## liberty (Jul 10, 2005)

Today I started to sew all my squares together to make a blanket .. Looks home made but ok


----------



## Shirl (Jul 10, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Today I started to sew all my squares together to make a blanket .. Looks home made but ok


I thought the point was that they were supposed to look home made    
Is the finished blanket for you or mouse?


----------



## innit (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh congratulations liberty!

Seeing as there are so many knitting threads around at the moment   I thought people might like to know that there are sales on in Liberty and John Lewis - loads of Jaeger and Rowan wool, most of it a bit manky but including loads and loads of polar in John Lewis - I always think polar looks lovely but there never seems to be any patterns for it.  Anyway, if you fancy making a very unseasonal scarf, it would be a good time to snap up some lovely thick, cheap wool!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 22, 2005)

Well I bought eight skeins of Rowanspun 4-ply in the sales, with a view to making something to replace my pashmina which I wear all the time and is getting old and scruffy (when/if I finish the skirt I'm knitting at the mo). Anyone got any pattern suggestions? I don't want to do anything lacey again because lace is holey and therefore not all that warm, but just doing a huge piece of ribbing is a bit dull.


----------



## madzone (Jul 22, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Anyone got any pattern suggestions?


What about this basketweave one?


----------



## acechick (Jul 22, 2005)

How about clapotis? Dropping the stitch might be a little tricky (ie, it won't drop naturally and you'd have to help it along) but IMO would look fab.


----------



## innit (Jul 22, 2005)

I like that pattern!  I want to get me one of those!  Maybe there will be some nice, _different_ wool at the loop shop to inspire me.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought about clapotis but it's holey too, and I don't really like the diagonal (although I think the wool would drop fine, the picture makes it look fluffy but it's not). The basketweave one is closer to what I was thinking of; I had something sort of embossed or cabley in mind... perhaps I need to just go and look at stitch books.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2005)

I would like to make a recommendation to anyone fairly new to knitting who would like to knit a jumper - whatever you do DONT knit a v neck!!   Ive just finished(ish) a round neck and v neck baby jumper, the neckband for the round neck was tricky but the v neck made me nearly throw the whole damn thing in the bin!  Ive given up on it now and im gonna get my mum to show me how to do it.


----------



## madzone (Jul 23, 2005)

There's a really good new magazine for beginner knitters. It's called Simply Knitting - it's monthly and it has hints and tips and instructional pull outs and stuff.  The August issue came out today. I'm not a begfnner at knitting but I like the patterns and stuff it has in it and it's years since I did any serious knitting. It also has free gifts on it


----------



## Callie (Jul 24, 2005)

I bet its bloody expensive though! I did buy a knitting magazine (cant remeber what it was called) but it did have a handy pull-out with instructions for the basic stitches and stuff - although a lot of knitting books have that in too


----------



## madzone (Jul 24, 2005)

£3.99 a month. I've subscribed so I can have it delivered and that saves about £20 apparently. The thing I like about it is that it offers alternatives to beginners who are fed up with scarves


----------



## liberty (Jul 27, 2005)

I just brought 300g of autum Colinette, for £18 including postage, from ebay any ideas if this was a good price.. It's called 5 point colinette any ideas what size needles I should use?


----------



## moose (Jul 27, 2005)

Colinette would have charged you £17.90 for 300g in their online shop, inc. postage. 

Massive 12mm needles for Point 5.


----------



## liberty (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks moose do you know what 12mm needles were in old size.. I have tonns of needles my mum gave me but they are in old sizes..

Here is the wool I got


----------



## moose (Jul 27, 2005)

I love Point 5 - knits up in an instant. 

Not sure about 12mm needles in old sizes - I think the biggest proper old size was 000 which is 10mm. It probably wasn't ladylike to knit with huuuuge wool in those days. 

You may have to invest in some, and if you do, get the longest you're comfortable with because big wool takes up lots of room on the needle.


----------



## liberty (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks I look forward to knitting with it


----------



## acechick (Jul 28, 2005)

A film company (www.flynnproductions.com) is looking for women to film an instructional DVD. They are based in London nr Old St tube.

The audition is tomorrow at 11am, and the lucky knitter will be required for filming all day Tuesday, and will be paid £450 for her troubles!

If you are interested, contact Anna Smith on 020 7251 6197.

more info:
http://knitchicks.co.uk/2005/07/audition.html


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd be a good advert for "what not to do", given that I spent the first few weeks of my knitting career passing the wool round the needles the wrong way!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't think my fingers are glamourous enough...


----------



## innit (Jul 28, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I don't think my fingers are glamourous enough...


My fingers definitely aren't glamorous enough... my bf always says I have "Old man's hands".

I think someone was asking for my shrug / cardi pattern at the BBQ - here it is: interweave 
I made the last one, the "flower power" one (I couldn't find the yarn they advise so I just used 3 strands of kid silk haze - very similar blend of mohair and wool), but some of the other patterns look good too - and the new issue has patterns for ponchos:
ponchos
I quite fancy the lace poncho and the mini poncho.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2005)

I think Ruby was suggesting it would be a good project for me.. and looking at the patterns I think I may well give it a go.. but the one I like calls for Gerifil Twingo (Plassard) which seems to only be available in the US.. I'll have to do some research to see if I can get it here, or if not, something similar...

Thanks for that!


----------



## eme (Jul 28, 2005)

look at the tea set


----------



## liberty (Jul 28, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> look at the tea set



 They have a large knitted fried breakfast in the shop on broadway market.. The needles I was bought as a birthday present the size of brooms are impossible to knit with ... I think they need a knitting weight lifter 







They are around 20 times bigger than the ones above


----------



## innit (Jul 28, 2005)

Actually, looking at that pattern again I'm quite ashamed of how much my shrug DOESN'T look like the photo


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 28, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I think Ruby was suggesting it would be a good project for me.. and looking at the patterns I think I may well give it a go.. but the one I like calls for Gerifil Twingo (Plassard) which seems to only be available in the US.. I'll have to do some research to see if I can get it here, or if not, something similar...
> 
> Thanks for that!


 It was the flower power one innit did - I thought it would be good because I think all you need to do is add some width across the back to size it up a bit - but actually the lace pattern might be a bit ambitious, specially with sizing it up too and keeping both things in mind at the same time. Or I suppose just knitting at a slightly looser tension might do it - but that's a bit unpredictable.

I want to knit this  http://www.interweave.com/knit/TSC/corset_pullover.asp


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 28, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Actually, looking at that pattern again I'm quite ashamed of how much my shrug DOESN'T look like the photo


 Yours is way nicer than the photo - if I'd just seen that photo I'd never have wanted to knit that!


----------



## acechick (Jul 28, 2005)

I want to knit the jumper on the cover of IK.

Oh, and these two. The first might be quicker and more practical. The second is just _delectable_!

www.grumperina.com/tivoli.htm 
http://www.modeknit.com/silk_corset.html


----------



## eme (Jul 28, 2005)

*sorry but I had to show you....*

it's finished!!  






ps is this what happens  when you knit toooooooo much?? heh


----------



## acechick (Jul 28, 2005)

Breathtaking! Well done.

How are the socks coming along?


----------



## eme (Jul 28, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> Breathtaking! Well done.
> 
> How are the socks coming along?



thanks!   


but socks = grrr.... had to use the dpn's in the end and as it says on knitty - it feels like knitting with an unruly hedgehog   ... the wool's nice though...


----------



## acechick (Jul 28, 2005)

I think the trick with DPNs is to concentrate on the two you're actively using, and pretend the others aren't there.

Isn't lace the most satisfying thing to knit?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2005)

You lacy wrap is just gorgeous, eme.  Is that the one you've knitted for your granny?

I am pleased to announce that I think (fingers crossed) I have learnt how to pick up stitches sufficiently to finish my shrug.  Hope so because I really want to do the one that innit had on.  I'm on nights for the next three days which is a really good opportunity to get lots of knitting done!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2005)

Eme... that shawl is stunning!  And Innit, I agree with Ruby... your shrug looks much nicer!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Actually, looking at that pattern again I'm quite ashamed of how much my shrug DOESN'T look like the photo



I think it's gorgeous, but looking at the pattern I think it might be a bit hard for me atm.  I don't really understand what she means about the provisional cast-on, for example....


----------



## innit (Jul 29, 2005)

Scroll to the end, she explains the provisional cast-on there.  It's the hardest part of the pattern, but you get it over with right at the beginning!

Basically all you do is make a crochet chain out of some scrap yarn and then pick up stitches (sorry!) from the loops of the crochet.  This means that your first row of stitches is held on the scrap yarn while you knit the body and sleeves of the shrug.  The last stage of the shrug is to go back to the held stitches and knit some ribbing all the way round the edge - this is the same as the shrug you are working on, except that you don't need to pick up the stitches at the end because they are already being held for you on the scrap yarn.

I don't think that was a very good explanation.  If you still want to make it, I can try to explain it a different way.  If I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## Choc (Jul 30, 2005)

em's shawl is beautiful.

fuck i still have the knitting-block. i find everything complicated, especially reading a pattern. in my head i would like to start again and the wool is at the ready...anyone who can help me get out of this hole will be richly rewarded, thanks


----------



## Faithy (Jul 30, 2005)

Never knitted one single thing.. tried.. . just can't do it 

But I can make my own shirts (well, the texts on them  )


----------



## Ms T (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm about to start knitting on circular needles for the first time!  In the pattern it says "knit to the last hundred stitches, then turn".  Does that mean I just turn the whole thing round and start knitting the other way?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes.

I think.


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2005)

I had a sneak preview today of the new seasons kidsilk haze wools - there a raspberry multi-tone one and a white one with a fine spangly element in it. I might knit a shawl using the raspberry one


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I'm about to start knitting on circular needles for the first time!  In the pattern it says "knit to the last hundred stitches, then turn".  Does that mean I just turn the whole thing round and start knitting the other way?



Seems to be working well so far!  I think I might finish this soon.    


I really like the sound of the white spangly Kidsilk Haze.


----------



## toggle (Aug 1, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I really like the sound of the white spangly Kidsilk Haze.




So do I, but if i buy anymore yarn, I'll need to move to a bigger house to fit it into.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> So do I, but if i buy anymore yarn, I'll need to move to a bigger house to fit it into.



Long time, no post, toggle.  I assume you've been moving house?


----------



## toggle (Aug 1, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Long time, no post, toggle.  I assume you've been moving house?




yeah, and breaking my computer, and fixing it (and swearing at it), and dealing with uninvited houseguests, of the furry, disease carrying variety. And unfortunately, not doing any knitting, because although i hacve a ton of yarn, I can't find any of my current projects.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> dealing with uninvited houseguests, of the furry, disease carrying variety




  Sounds like you need to get your cats, and pronto!


----------



## toggle (Aug 1, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to get your cats, and pronto!




I was planning on waiting until september, after i go on holiday. it dosen't seem right to get animals, then leave them within a month


----------



## acechick (Aug 1, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Does that mean I just turn the whole thing round and start knitting the other way?


Yes. Circular needles are really handy for knitting straight. 

(If they wanted you to knit in the round, the instructions would say 'join, being careful not to twist stitches'.)

New kidsilk haze colours? Sparkly too? 

*swoon*

BTW, I picked up the neck stitches for my grey jumper last night, in the dark, half drunk. I _swear_ it's not meant to be that hard...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2005)

I tried attaching the sleeves to the body of the jacket I'm knitting and there ended up being way more sleeve hole than sleeve (IYKWIM)... is there some kind of technique I'm missing here, or have I made a mistake with my sleeves?


----------



## moose (Aug 2, 2005)

If the difference isn't huge, you may be able to sort it out with careful blocking - pin the armhole to your ironing board, checking it against the edge of the sleeve, and stretching it carefully to match. Press with damp tea towel under the iron, and then sew them together. I ususually check the armhole/sleeve top together frequently whilst I'm knitting to make sure they will fit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I've already blocked it though...

I have a horrible feeling I've knitted the sleeves wrong... I'll give it another go.... but it may have to be a "body warmer"


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 2, 2005)

And a pair of armwarmers for someone else!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> And a pair of armwarmers for someone else!



  ooh yeah.... hadn't thought of it like that!  Bargain!!


----------



## innit (Aug 2, 2005)

It will be a beautiful body warmer.  They will never need to know


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sure you could actually re-block it and get it to fit (assuming you haven't knitted the sleeves wrong).


----------



## eme (Aug 4, 2005)

*Sock lessons..*

Things I have learnt about socks:

*Good*
- Addi Turbo needles are the best needles ever! they are sooooo smooth and quick
- GGH Samoa Wool is lovely
- I have turned a heel
- I have made a sock!
- I am determined to learn about the Magic Loop  now I know I don't like double pointed needles

*Bad*
- I don't like dpns
- I make ladders where the needles join (even after reading about how the avoid them!)
- I didn't swatch (have I ever?   ) so the sock is enormous... 
- the wool is about twice the thickness of what they recommended (see swatch bit above) and I bought it cos I went all funny when I went into the shop. I recognise this as the same thing that happens in large shoe shops - get overwhelmed, buy shoes that are very pretty, but I will never wear / hurt...
- doing one sock at a time is annoying - like second sleeve boredom but worse!

hum.... my findings so far!


----------



## moose (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm the opposite - can't get on with circular needles at all, and only use them for things like necks. I love my little dpns 
It's very frustrating that lots of nice patterns from the US use circular ones, especially as they're difficult to get round here in different gauges.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 4, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> *Bad*
> - I don't like dpns



What is it about them that you don't like? The ladder thing I avoid by always knitting a stitch or two from the next needle along - it's always been obvious to me that you would surely get a ladder from changing needles in the same place every time.

I've put the skirt on hold for the moment to finally knit the fingerless gloves since my friend's birthday is coming up. I'm well chuffed with them . I couldn't get to the shop for wool and the only suitable thing I had in was kid silk haze, so I'm using a double strand of that, which is perfect and gorgeous. The pattern is great too - it's fairly easy to follow, nicely shaped, easy to adapt and the cabling is great. I'm doing them a good deal shorter, about 3/4 of the way to the elbow - all you need to do is cast on fewer stitches as long as they're a multiple of 4, and then follow the pattern as written - I cast on 48. They're satisfyingly quick to knit so I can foresee a few more pairs happening... perhaps in some of that new sparkly KSH...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't know if it's really true, but I was told many years ago that the proper name for fingerless gloves is 'ticklers'.


----------



## eme (Aug 4, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> What is it about them that you don't like? The ladder thing I avoid by always knitting a stitch or two from the next needle along - it's always been obvious to me that you would surely get a ladder from changing needles in the same place every time.



see? annoying! fiddling around with stitches on multiple needles...    
plus if you did that surely then instruction that assume you have X amount of stitches on needle Y go belly up....

or I am just not very good at using them yet...   

the fingerless gloves look cool - bet they look amazing in KSH...


----------



## Ms T (Aug 4, 2005)

I've just met a delightful Rowan rep in John Lewis who showed me how to pick up stitches in an incredibly easy way.  I'm very excited -- not least to meet a male knitter at last!

I also bought some Kidsilk night yarn in a sparkly white that looks like a cloud.


----------



## innit (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow!  You'll have to show us all.

eme, I forgot to say how cool your scarf looks.  I bet you're pleased it's finally over - congratulations 

and ruby, I like the gloves - I reckon that might be a good way to use up my ksh stash which was left over from my shrug.  Although I quite like the calmer I'm using at the moment, which would be less itchy but also less cozy...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I've just met a delightful Rowan rep in John Lewis .



[lowering the tone]

Was he fit?

[/lowering the tone]

I may have to go and have a look for myself...    I've been meaning to buy a zip for that little jacket (or possibly body warmer) for a while now.  Maybe I can get him to sew it on for me...


----------



## Ms T (Aug 4, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> [lowering the tone]
> 
> Was he fit?
> 
> [/lowering the tone]



Camp as Butlins, I'm afraid.  I invited him to be a guest knitter at our next stich and bitch but he went all shy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Camp as Butlins, I'm afraid.  I invited him to be a guest knitter at our next stich and bitch but he went all shy.



Oh dear... that _would_ have been fun, but may also have damaged our campaign to get more urban lads knitting...     

I reckon you should get that knitting picture lady round!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Talking of which.. this was in my knitty.com email today:

It's quite pompous of knitting women to assume knitting is all about us. Because let me tell you, sisters, it ain't. There may be more of us at the moment, but knitting men are everywhere. Some of us are married to them. Some of us are friends with them. And a lot of them are friends with each other...just like women hang together to knit and chat, the guys do the same thing. *Cool knit shops like The Point in New York have boy-only knitting nights where a knitting-newbie-man will feel no embarrassment in asking for help casting on or cabling. * Not that they should be embarrassed, but every new knitter I've ever met is highly self conscious until they get the hang of things. I can't imagine that being the only guy in a room of women wouldn't add a little extra pressure to their learning experience.

Guy knitters are multiplying, and people are finally noticing. I* have it on good authority that at least two major publications [only one of them knitting focused] will also be turning their attention to men who knit before the year is out. * 
We like guys; guys who knit, doubly so.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 4, 2005)

And funnily enough I was reading a five-minute interview with a guy who's in a cool band (Razorlight?) who said the last book he'd bought was "Stitch and Bitch" and wouldn't it be nice to knit something for a friend even if it was crap.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Maybe we should have a "boys open evening stitch and bitch"... seducing the lads with the offer of our company (and beer) and then sneakily, teach them knitting when they're at their most vulnerable....


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2005)

The sparkly kid silk wool I saw was actually kid silk _spray_ rather than haze so maybe its not new at all?? still pretty though - it also comes in black and red


----------



## liberty (Aug 4, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Here is the wool I got



I have just received the wool as above.. If use bigger needles and less stiches will it look funny if I then sew the squares in with finer wool knitted on smaller needles?

Anyone ever done this...?

Cannot wait to start all those different colours in the same wool


----------



## innit (Aug 4, 2005)

I have never mixed up types of wool like that but I think it would look lovely


----------



## moose (Aug 4, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I have just received the wool as above.. If use bigger needles and less stiches will it look funny if I then sew the squares in with finer wool knitted on smaller needles?
> 
> Anyone ever done this...?
> 
> Cannot wait to start all those different colours in the same wool



If you use drastically different weights of wool, you'll get a huge difference in thickness of the finished project and it won't hang too well. What are you making? Could you do the thinner stuff double?


----------



## liberty (Aug 5, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> If you use drastically different weights of wool, you'll get a huge difference in thickness of the finished project and it won't hang too well. What are you making? Could you do the thinner stuff double?



I'm making a blanket in squares.. I started to knit with the wool with 7 1/2 mm needles and although it looked ok I have ordered some 12mm needles as it was a little hard to knit with. 

I just thought the odd square of the wool would look nice.. There are already different thicknesses in teh wool used so far but nothing as thick as the point 5


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone got a good online pattern for socks made with chunky wool?
I've spun this and I want to make some socks with it.


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

Did you dye that?  It's pretty.

I'm getting on ok with my Rowan cardi, finished the back last night and am making good progress with the front left panel - I'm getting through it really quickly because it seems to be the right size for a doll   I'm making the 34" version, and my swatch was correct once I switched to smaller needles - but I don't think it's going to fit me!  I'll have to give it to my doll-size sister.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Did you dye that?  It's pretty.



No, that's the colour of my sheep  
Thanks, yes, it's acid dyed, then carded and spun. The 'guild' ladies would have a pink fit if they saw it so I won't show them. I want some house socks iykwim as my feet are feeling are autumn chill already, but I'm having trouble finding an online pattern for chunky wool


----------



## toggle (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> No, that's the colour of my sheep
> Thanks, yes, it's acid dyed, then carded and spun. The 'guild' ladies would have a pink fit if they saw it so I won't show them. I want some house socks iykwim as my feet are feeling are autumn chill already, but I'm having trouble finding an online pattern for chunky wool


try this site


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks toggle. I looked at that site but most of the patterns don't have pictures. Guess I'll have to bite the bullet and actually buy a pattern *sigh*


----------



## toggle (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Thanks toggle. I looked at that site but most of the patterns don't have pictures. Guess I'll have to bite the bullet and actually buy a pattern *sigh*


?????


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> ?????


That's the only one with a picture and I already have that one. I did  say 'most'  People always turn up with really interesting online patterns on this thread so I wondered if anyone had found one that I hadn't seen yet.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2005)

The RYC "Classic Winter" book has this pattern:


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> The RYC "Classic Winter" book has this pattern:




I think I've just come  There's some really nice patterns in that book (just googled it) - is it current? My woolshop should have it. Those fingerless mittens are gorgeous.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2005)

I think it's new.

http://www.englishyarns.co.uk/ryc_classic_winter.html


----------



## moose (Aug 5, 2005)

What incredibly ill-fitting socks! Have they not heard of shaping? Those would get all bunched up under your boots.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

I want them for slopping round the house so they're ideal for me. I may knit a couple of rows of elastic in the top though.

I think relaxed may be the trend for knitted stuff this winter


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I think it's new.
> 
> http://www.englishyarns.co.uk/ryc_classic_winter.html


I wouldn't kick the bloke in the slate blue cable out of bed


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2005)

I want one of these.....in blue and white...

http://www.knitlist.com/98gift/anotherteacosy.htm


----------



## toggle (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I want one of these.....in blue and white...
> 
> http://www.knitlist.com/98gift/anotherteacosy.htm




that looks pretty easy to do.

actually, i can see exactly how it's done without looking at a pattern.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I want one of these.....in blue and white...
> 
> http://www.knitlist.com/98gift/anotherteacosy.htm


Me too Mrs M, I've been looking for a pattern like that for ages - cheers  Do you knit?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2005)

I do, no expert, never done gloves or cardigans or nuffink, but my Mum is a really shit hot knitter. She even can knit stuff that looks like ribbons woven on the bias.....Anyway, when I have a moment I shall dig out the wool and needles....


----------



## Shirl (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I do, no expert, never done gloves or cardigans or nuffink, but my Mum is a really shit hot knitter. She even can knit stuff that looks like ribbons woven on the bias.....Anyway, when I have a moment I shall dig out the wool and needles....


   is this you Mrs M, doesn't read like you.
Anyway, I just want to say the some men are falling behind with their knitting projects.


----------



## moose (Aug 5, 2005)

Ha! I knew it - time to crack the mohair and angora whip, I think!   
someone else I know seems to have not knitted since last weekend either


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2005)

Shirl, my knitting projects tend to remain unfinished...but I reckon I could finish a teacosy

hope those aren't famous last words and that my mum will have to finish it off


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2005)

ooh!
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/teacosies/daffodil-st-cosy.htm


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 5, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Ha! I knew it - time to crack the mohair and angora whip, I think!
> someone else I know seems to have not knitted since last weekend either


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> ooh!
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/teacosies/daffodil-st-cosy.htm



Mrs M.. that is _at least_ the third teacosy pattern you've posted.....   I think you may have a bit of a problem..


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2005)

I have seven teapots. From small to large.


----------



## toggle (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I have seven teapots. From small to large.




you are lucky, i have 2, and i'm lucky to have them, living with a man for whom the concept of loose leaf tea is an abomination.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2005)

They've all come from Charity shops too...except for one that belonged to my granny that I forgot to count. I have eight teapots.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2005)

It's great having a blind husband. He has no idea how much crockery is on the top of all the cupboards.


----------



## toggle (Aug 6, 2005)

Mine is only blind to a mess he's made, that i want him to clear up.


----------



## Choc (Aug 6, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> Mine is only blind to a mess he's made, that i want him to clear up.




mine is blind to all what i want him to do.   



(still not knitting but thought best to contribute to thread sometimes..)


----------



## liberty (Aug 8, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> If you use drastically different weights of wool, you'll get a huge difference in thickness of the finished project and it won't hang too well. What are you making? Could you do the thinner stuff double?



Over the weekend I made a bag out of the wool and it looks ok even if I say so myself.. I need to line the bag and handle to that its stronger and things don't fall out.. Amazing how quickly you can make something with chunky wool and 12mm needles


----------



## moose (Aug 8, 2005)

Brilliant! Point 5 is great for instant gratification


----------



## liberty (Aug 8, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Brilliant! Point 5 is great for instant gratification



It was also great with all the different colours running through the wool 

Now all I need to do it work out how to make a inner bag and strap and put a zip in it ...


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 10, 2005)

Has anyone got the new Rowan mag? I'm interested to know how they've done this http://www.englishyarns.co.uk/images/rowan/aug2005/mag38/ExpressiveElegance/Drizzle_L.jpg

I _reckon_ it's moss stitch, with the knits in colour A and the purls in colour B, and vice versa on the next row. (Moss stitch being like k1 p1 rib, except that rather than lining up the knit stitches to form ribs you stagger them.)


----------



## moose (Aug 10, 2005)

It looks like something described as "tapestry stitch" in my Cornelia Tuttle Hamilton's Noro book 2.  I'll look it up when I get home.


----------



## liberty (Aug 10, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Has anyone got the new Rowan mag? I'm interested to know how they've done this http://www.englishyarns.co.uk/images/rowan/aug2005/mag38/ExpressiveElegance/Drizzle_L.jpg
> 
> I _reckon_ it's moss stitch, with the knits in colour A and the purls in colour B, and vice versa on the next row. (Moss stitch being like k1 p1 rib, except that rather than lining up the knit stitches to form ribs you stagger them.)



It's really pretty.. Far to advanced for me though


----------



## moose (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry - I got that wrong. "Tweed" stitch. 2 yarns, A and B

Row 1 (RS) *Yarn A*: k2, *sl 1, k1* to last stitch, k1
Row 2 (WS) *Yarn A*: sl 1, k1 *slip the slipped stitch from prev. row, K1* to last stitch, sl 1
Row 3 (RS) *Yarn B*: k1, *sl 1, k1* to last 2 stitches, sl 1, k1
Row 4 (WS) *Yarn B*: sl 1, *slip the slipped stitch from prev. row, K1* to last 2 stitches, sl 2

Repeat.


----------



## eme (Aug 11, 2005)

in fact it _is_ moss stitch for that scarf - they've just used two strands of different colour wools, ie: 
2 rows in colours A & E, 
2 rows in colours B & E, 
A & E, 
C & E, 
A & E, 
D & E, 
A & E, 
B & E, etc etc

tweed stitch looks cool though.... hey have you seen these 'weaving' knitting needles???


----------



## moose (Aug 11, 2005)

Oooh, they're interesting! *adds to wish list*  
"turbo finish"


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 11, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> in fact it _is_ moss stitch for that scarf - they've just used two strands of different colour wools, ie:
> 2 rows in colours A & E,
> 2 rows in colours B & E,
> A & E,
> ...



Yeah I tried the tweed stitch too and it didn't look right, too tweedy. That two colour moss stitch is actually really nice to knit - normally if you're knitting k1 p1 you have to keep moving the yarn to the back then to the front, but because you've got one colour for the front and one for the back you don't have to faff with all that and it's relatively quick. The fabric is firmer and less stretchy than stocking stitch, and although it's completely reversible, it's slightly different on both sides because you get more of one colour than the other. I thought I might abandon the cable idea and use the Rowanspun 4 ply I got for a wrap to do something like that (but wrap sized). Except that it means buying yet more wool for the secondary colours... any unwanted oddments of KSH or other thin yarn would be very welcome... (I could probably swap for something, my stash is huge).


----------



## innit (Aug 11, 2005)

I've got about half a ball of that moss-green KSH I used for my shrug, if you want it!

And I went to loop yesterday!  It was lovely to look at lots of pretty, non-Rowan yarn.  I was very tempted by lots of things, especially the Colinette because they've got some really pretty colourways of Point 5, and graffiti which looks so so great when it's knitted up (I will be making Christmas present scarves from graffiti, I've decided).  However I restrained myself from Colinette as I'm sure we'll get even more of a feast for the senses in Wales, and I bought some pretty k1c2 truffles, which is really pretty boucle stuff and knits up so soft and velvety - I'm going to use it to improvise some little handwarmer things for my sister and maybe a scarf as well.

eme, those weaving knitting needles look great!


----------



## eme (Aug 11, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> but because you've got one colour for the front and one for the back you don't have to faff with all that and it's relatively quick.



ummm... it says you're supposed to be knitting the two threads together... so may still end up with slow old moss stitch...


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 11, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> ummm... it says you're supposed to be knitting the two threads together... so may still end up with slow old moss stitch...



Grrr I'm going to run out of yarn doing all this swatching before I even start! I've tried it and I prefer my version. Holding the two threads together just muddles the colours up and it doesn't really look like the picture- in mine they're more distinct. It looks like the type of woven fabric where there's a stripe of one colour going through another, with distinct dashes of each colour.

Innit I'd love the rest of that KSH if you're not going to use it. You wouldn't have enough for the fingerless gloves - I used about two whole balls to make the ones I did. I could swap you for half a ball of pink left over from my shawl if you like (wrong colour for this as my main wool is dark bluey green), or something else from the stash.


----------



## moose (Aug 12, 2005)

For a girl who couldn't crochet till I met the lovely Ruth from Wingham Wool Work at Glastonbury this year, I'm pretty pleased with the way this has turned out


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

You crocheted a cat!! 'Kin ell that's really clever 

The blanket it's on is really nice too.


----------



## moose (Aug 12, 2005)

The little bugger's been itching to get on it - he started off by sitting on single squares, and has now claimed the blanket as his own.


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> The little bugger's been itching to get on it - he started off by sitting on single squares, and has now claimed the blanket as his own.


It'd be a shame to deny him, he goes really well with it. Those greens are really beautiful, what wool did you use?


----------



## moose (Aug 12, 2005)

I started off using any oddments of green wool I had in my stash, but soon realised I wouldn't have enough, so I've been buying up any green wool in oddment bins at wool shops for a couple of months - not spending more than about £1.50 a ball. Consequently there's cheapo acrylicky stuff improved by mixing it with decent Rowan/Debbie Bliss/Jaegar/handspun in each square.


----------



## eme (Aug 12, 2005)

it's super pretty! - you knit / crochet so fast....   

hangs head in shame...


----------



## moose (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe I just don't have a life


----------



## madzone (Aug 13, 2005)

I've bought some old needles from ebay and in the package were two old gadgety things. One is called  a Korbond 4 in 1 knitting aid and the other is called a ktel knitter. All I can find out about the ktel knitter is it's a device for knitting with one needle    I can't find anything about the 4 in 1 knitting aid. Anyone got any ideas at all what they're for?

edit - I've found instructions for the ktel thing now


----------



## moose (Aug 13, 2005)

My mum has one of those Korbond things, if it's a clear plastic thing with 'arms' and dials. From memory, I think it's a row counter, a ruler, a needle gauge and possibly a knitting pattern magnifier?


----------



## madzone (Aug 13, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> My mum has one of those Korbond things, if it's a clear plastic thing with 'arms' and dials. From memory, I think it's a row counter, a ruler, a needle gauge and possibly a knitting pattern magnifier?


Yeah, that sounds right. I toook it to the woman in the wool shop and we ummed and ahhed. I was hoping it was some kind of tension gadget, how many stitches per inch sort of thing.
Does your mum find her one useful or is it truly a gadget?


----------



## madzone (Aug 16, 2005)

Tut tut - this thread hasn't been looked at for days - it's not good enough 

I have another favour to ask. If anyone has some kid classic wool hanging around could they wrap it around a ruler till it covers 2 inches then divide the number of times it wrapped round by 2 and tell me the result please? I would be truly grateful. I have a nice pattern I want to use and it's for Kid Classic wool and I'll have to spin the equivalent.


----------



## moose (Aug 16, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yeah, that sounds right. I toook it to the woman in the wool shop and we ummed and ahhed. I was hoping it was some kind of tension gadget, how many stitches per inch sort of thing.
> Does your mum find her one useful or is it truly a gadget?


She's had it since the 70s and doesn't knit any more - I seem to remember her using the row counter when I was a kid.


----------



## madzone (Aug 16, 2005)

I think it's one of those things that looks really technical but when it comes down to it is pretty simple. The 70's was a real time of making gadgets which didn't really help much at all and just meant when you lost something you lost the ability to do 4 things instead of one


----------



## innit (Aug 16, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Tut tut - this thread hasn't been looked at for days - it's not good enough
> 
> I have another favour to ask. If anyone has some kid classic wool hanging around could they wrap it around a ruler till it covers 2 inches then divide the number of times it wrapped round by 2 and tell me the result please? I would be truly grateful. I have a nice pattern I want to use and it's for Kid Classic wool and I'll have to spin the equivalent.


I have some kid classic at home, but your instructions have made me feel a bit dizzy... too much wrapping and spinning...


----------



## madzone (Aug 16, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I have some kid classic at home, but your instructions have made me feel a bit dizzy... too much wrapping and spinning...


Lol - sorry 

You just wind the yarn around a ruler for 2 inches and then count how many times it you had to wind it. For example I spun some chunky wool and it wrapped around 2 inches on a ruler 20 times. I divided that by 2 and it's 10 wraps per inch (wpi) 

You do it for 2 inches as sometimes it can take ten wraps to go round an inch but 21 times to wrap round 2 inches. 2 inches gives a more acurate average.

Have I made that any simpler or have I made it worse? 

BTW it's a handy trick iof you have balls of wool lying round and you've lost the band round the middle, or if you see some wool in a charity shop or whatnot without labels. If you measure the wpi you can then tell if it's 2ply, 4ply, DK, chunky etc.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2005)

Lovely cat, moose, and the blanket's not bad either....

Can any of you wonderful people help me with my current knitting problem?  I'm trying to knit the border of my cardigan (this is my second attempt -- the first time I didn't realise that I wasn't meant to be knitting in the round even though I was using circular needles).  Anyway, I've worked out how to knit normally using circular needles, by swapping them backwards and forwards like normal needles.  The pattern says I need to knit until there are 104 stitches left, then turn.  So far so good.  But by that I take it that you start knitting the other way, effectively going back on what you already knitted.  After two rows of this, I have part of the border which is thicker than the other because I've knitted that part twice.  I'm sure it's not meant to be like this, but I really don't understand where I'm going wrong.  Can anyone help?

This shrug is proving a real challenge!


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2005)

Does is ask you to go back to those other stitches at some point, and rejoin the yarn?
WHat pattern is it?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 17, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Lovely cat, moose, and the blanket's not bad either....
> 
> Can any of you wonderful people help me with my current knitting problem?  I'm trying to knit the border of my cardigan (this is my second attempt -- the first time I didn't realise that I wasn't meant to be knitting in the round even though I was using circular needles).  Anyway, I've worked out how to knit normally using circular needles, by swapping them backwards and forwards like normal needles.  The pattern says I need to knit until there are 104 stitches left, then turn.  So far so good.  But by that I take it that you start knitting the other way, effectively going back on what you already knitted.  After two rows of this, I have part of the border which is thicker than the other because I've knitted that part twice.  I'm sure it's not meant to be like this, but I really don't understand where I'm going wrong.  Can anyone help?
> 
> This shrug is proving a real challenge!



When I looked at that pattern I assumed that was the case - that you turn in order to make part of the border wider. It's called short row shaping and you use it for the shaping in socks which are also circular the rest of the time. Are you _certain_ it's not meant to be like that? Does it look different from the photo? I thought maybe it would make the edging right where it goes round a corner or something (and would otherwise not lie flat).


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> When I looked at that pattern I assumed that was the case - that you turn in order to make part of the border wider. It's called short row shaping and you use it for the shaping in socks which are also circular the rest of the time. Are you _certain_ it's not meant to be like that? Does it look different from the photo? I thought maybe it would make the edging right where it goes round a corner or something (and would otherwise not lie flat).




But by turning and knitting back again you're making one side of the border much wider, and because you have to turn the needles again at the end of the row to avoid joining the ends together it's making one side a lot wider than the other.  I think I need to take it in to the lovely people at John Lewis.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Does is ask you to go back to those other stitches at some point, and rejoin the yarn?
> WHat pattern is it?



No -- you knit two rows like I said, and then gradually the number of stitches you knit up to reduces down to about sixty.  I'm loath to carry on and see if it works because I've already knitted the whole thing once but in the round, and I really don't want to have to unravel it again and pick up bloody stitches for the third time!

It's a Debbie Bliss pattern from her Cathay book.


----------



## hendo (Aug 17, 2005)

*hello babe*

edited for sloppiness


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2005)

We'll have none of those shenanigans on this respectable thread, thank you  

If it's the ribbed edge on the pink shrug, it does look from the photo that the edging is slightly deeper round the back of the neck for better fit, so what you're doing sounds right.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> We'll have none of those shenanigans on this respectable thread, thank you
> 
> If it's the ribbed edge on the pink shrug, it does look from the photo that the edging is slightly deeper round the back of the neck for better fit.



Yeah -- and when I knitted it in the round it was fine, but now I'm knitting it flat but on circular needles and turning it twice -- once mid row as it says, and once at the end of the row so the ends don't join -- it doesn't seem to be working as it should.  I'm obviously not getting something, somewhere.....


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2005)

hendo said:
			
		

> edited for sloppiness



Oi!  Gerrof the knitting thread, you.  We don't want any slobber on our nice wool.  ;-)


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2005)

Edit: Just found it as a free pattern. Taking a look now.

Edit again: Definitely short row shaping, so you don't end up with a staggered cast-off edge. Let me get me head round it and I'll be back!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2005)

Hurrah!  Moose to the rescue!


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2005)

OK, I've got my head round it, but it's not easy to explain. 
The pattern only tells you now many stitches you should have in total, not how many on the needle which doesn't help. 

I'm crap at maths, but I think this is it (assuming you're on the smallest size:

Start off with 234 sts.     

1st row P2, * k2, p2; rep from * to end.   

Working in rib as set, cont as follows:   
Next 2 rows Rib to last 100 (104:108) sts, turn.
(after 1st row = 134 on needle, after 2nd, 34 on needle)

Next 2 rows Rib to last 88 (92:96) sts, turn.
(after 1st row = 46 on needle, after 2nd, 58 on needle)

Next 2 rows Rib to last 76 (80:84) sts, turn.
(after 1st row = 70 on needle, after 2nd, 82 on needle)

Next 2 rows Rib to last 64 (68:72) sts, turn.  
(after 1st row = 94 on needle, after 2nd, 106 on needle)

Next row Rib to end. (170 on needle)   

Next row, rib to end (234 on needle, as original)

Work 6 further full rows. 

Cast off all 234 in rib.

If you're doing a different size, I'll recalculate after me tea.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm doing the middle size, but I have to say, I don't really understand what you're saying.  Does it mean that for the purposes of the pattern, the end of the row comes when she says "turn".  So for the second row you knit back again to the last 104 stitches and then turn again, and so on?

It sure is complicated, this knitting lark.


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll try to explain why. You need to imagine a centre point on your row. 

You have stitches on both needles at all times. When I say the number of stitches 'on your needle', I actually mean the number of active stitches you're working with. 

234 divided by 2 = 117, so you have 117 on each side of your imaginary centreline. 

On the first row, you knit to the line (117) and then 17 past it, to get to the last 100. (117+17=134)

On the second row you're going the other way, so 17 back to the centre, + 17 beyond, to get to last 100. = 34 on needle. 

On the third row, you're going 17 back to the centre point, 17 to get to where you were before, but then another 12 past there to get to the last 88 (17+17+12=46)

On the fourth row, you're knitting (12+17=29) back to the centre, then the same beyond to get to last 88 (29x2=58)

On the fifth, you knit 29 to centre + 29 to where you were, plus another 12 to get to last 76. (29+29+12=70)

and so on..... till you are working with all 234 again. Sorry it's confusing, but it's the only way I can explain it!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2005)

OK I think I get it now. So the end of the row DOES come when it says "turn" -- so effectively you're making it thicker in the middle.  Yes?

* Professor Higgins mode *

"By God, I think she's got it."


Thanks a million, moose.


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes! 
You could achieve the same shape by decreasing at the end of each row, but you'd end up with a jagged edge. This way you get the same nice shape with a smooth cast-off edge.


----------



## acechick (Aug 17, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I have another favour to ask. If anyone has some kid classic wool hanging around could they wrap it around a ruler till it covers 2 inches then divide the number of times it wrapped round by 2 and tell me the result please?


I have the kid classic at the ready... but no ruler. Tell me what width a ruler should be and I'll simulate it.


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> I have the kid classic at the ready... but no ruler. Tell me what width a ruler should be and I'll simulate it.



Ooh Thanks 
It doesn't have to be a ruler. Anything you know measures an inch or two inches will do. It's to measure how many times the wool sits side by side over 2 inches but an inch will do.


----------



## acechick (Aug 17, 2005)

13/inch


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> 13/inch


Oh you're a star. Now I won't get chucked out of the wool shop for unravelling balls I have no intention of buying 

Thank you


----------



## comicstripgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi all,
have just been in touch with eme about joining your knitting club 
That is both me and Tomas - so when is the next time you'll meet up?


----------



## liberty (Aug 24, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> have just been in touch with eme about joining your knitting club
> That is both me and Tomas - so when is the next time you'll meet up?




Yaaaa Maybe we could start a Norf of the river one ... Or just come round and knit 

Booties by any chance


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 24, 2005)

I started trying to make AceChick's Noa hat on circular needles but I suspect I'm doing something _very_ wrong....  roll on our next meet..


----------



## toggle (Aug 24, 2005)

i've been knitting mainly hats for baby, she absolutely loves weawing hats, so she now has a load of little simple knit caps and a miss dashwood from knitty without the ear flaps, once i finally worked out how to do the cast on.

On the needles is a shawl, very simple triangulay garter stitch, and i've got yarn for a couple more knitty patterns, the kitchen sink bag in a very cheap unbleached cotton, then maybee adapt the clapotis pattern to some other stuff i got cheap, a cotton blend stuff.

and i will make a lace shawl, like ruby and eme, as soon as i buy yarn for it.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Yaaaa Maybe we could start a Norf of the river one... Or just come round and knit
> 
> Booties by any chance



Of course we have to start a Norf of the river one, even if it just means you, me and Tomas  maybe Mr Liberty will join us too... He could start off by making a little baby scarf perhaps?  

btw what's booties?




			
				toggle said:
			
		

> i've been knitting mainly hats for baby, she absolutely loves weawing hats, so she now has a load of little simple knit caps and a miss dashwood from knitty without the ear flaps, once i finally worked out how to do the cast on.



That sounds great I'd love it if you show me how to make them - once I get the hang of knitting properly. I'm a complete beginner at this stage!


----------



## toggle (Aug 24, 2005)

little baby hats are incredibly easy to start off with, you can make them mroe complicated as you get better if you wish. even a relative beginner could make one in an evening with an aran weight or novelty yarn


----------



## eme (Aug 24, 2005)

grrrrrrrrrr.... on the home stretch of the diamond jumper and run out of wool!
you know when they tell you to buy wool all from the same dye lot? well er.... went back to JL and the same colour wool now looks way too brown... the lady even told me a it's a discontinued shade (  this makes me realise I have been knitting this since last year some time!).... 
I just want to finish it!!!!!!
so:
- ebay / knitting forums for someone who may be the one in the million who has a spare ball of this elusive dye lot
- ignore the colour diff. and just be an eccentric knitting a la my grandma who, when she ran out of the colours for a jumper she was knitting me, finished the other arm in the right colours but in mohair!
sigh.....

** it's not even the same colour... found the label of the original wool and I'm out by a digit in the shade... now emailing a nice lady on ebay who is searching her stash right now! **

lesson: always buy an extra ball... (or as the Ed says, 'how else were you going to fix the holes' - so practical that man!)


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2005)

ouch eme. that is not good.

however, now it is my turn.


GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr

garter stitch, it's meant to be in bloody garter stitch. So i knit while watching re runs of stargate that i've downloaded. Or watch movies. I can't bloody help myself from getting distracted and starting to purl.

i think i've spent more time picking back rows where i've purled, than actually knitting the damn thing.

I promice, absolutely no watching of this stuff while doing my kidsilk shawl.


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Of course we have to start a Norf of the river one, even if it just means you, me and Tomas  maybe Mr Liberty will join us too... He could start off by making a little baby scarf perhaps?
> 
> btw what's booties?
> 
> ...




what bit of north of the river, i'm somewhat west though.

booties, generally baby slippers.

and according to dimples, i'm not a bad teacher, even if i get my knickers in a twist about my purling sometimes.


----------



## innit (Aug 25, 2005)

oh no eme, that's exactly what happened to me with my lilac cardigan... it's a complete and total pain in the bum!

I really need to contact Rowan and see if they can help me out.

I hope your ebay lady comes through for you


----------



## eme (Aug 25, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> oh no eme, that's exactly what happened to me with my lilac cardigan... it's a complete and total pain in the bum!
> 
> I really need to contact Rowan and see if they can help me out.
> 
> I hope your ebay lady comes through for you



no really?  poor you too!

that's it - I am always going to buy one extra ball than it says...
ebay lady doesn't have any herself but she has 'contacts' she will use...I swear the knitting would is mafia based... hehe.. otherwise I have found a US website who has it, but will cost me about £15 for it once the shipping is added etc etc...


----------



## innit (Aug 25, 2005)

£15 

*faints*

I'm off to check ebay right now.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Aug 25, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> what bit of north of the river, i'm somewhat west though.
> 
> booties, generally baby slippers.
> 
> and according to dimples, i'm not a bad teacher, even if i get my knickers in a twist about my purling sometimes.



I'm in Stokey.

I'm sure you'll be a good teacher and I'll be so proud of myself when I've made my first baby hat! (and booties..)


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> £15
> 
> *faints*
> 
> I'm off to check ebay right now.





ouch, ouch, ouch.

<reminds self to buy an extra ball for any jumper type projects>


----------



## moose (Aug 25, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> grrrrrrrrrr.... on the home stretch of the diamond jumper and run out of wool!


What is it you're short of, eme? I can have a look in local wool shops (any excuse!) if you like....


----------



## eme (Aug 25, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> What is it you're short of, eme? I can have a look in local wool shops (any excuse!) if you like....



ooh yes please! it's matchmaker merino 4ply, a discontinued colour: 'burgundy' - shade 727, and if by a miracle they do, it's dyelot 6L1

muchas gracias!
x


----------



## moose (Aug 26, 2005)

Not looking good, I'm afraid - I've tried my favourite local one and also the nearest John Lewis and neither have any of that shade left. There's one more I can email, near Stoke, who do mail order.


----------



## eme (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for trying - do you want to give me their email? (unless you've written already..)

x


----------



## moose (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry - they haven't got any left either - looks like it's unravel time for you, and contrasting cuffs


----------



## madzone (Aug 26, 2005)

eme - it wouldn't be worth asking on some knitting forums would it? Or have you already done that? I could ask on some spinning forums I use if you like?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 26, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Sorry - they haven't got any left either - looks like it's unravel time for you, and contrasting cuffs



Short sleeves?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm assuming it's the done thing to bump this thread......




...as I told moose earlier - her gorgeous skirt has lured me back into knitting and today I ordered 3 pattern books and just now (at this hour!) some wool and needles and stuff (I have all the necessaries at my mums but the urge was so overwhelming, that I decided I couldn't wait...heh heh).

Anyway - I think I'm going to start with this jumper....








....couldn't get the colour anywhere (it seems to have been discontinued or something) which is a shame because it's beautiful, but found this.....






...reduced to £4.15 a pop, with just one ball more than I needed still in stock, so that'll do. 


I'm actually a fairly competent knitter (as far as casting on/off reducing/increasing etc. goes at least), but haven't picked up a pair of needles for probably 10 years, so I'm expecting to be a bit rusty.


Next I just have to get my trusty old Singer fixed.  
I used to make loads of my own clothes/bags/curtains etc. but one sad day the wheel locked forever  and while it's probably something fairly straightforward, I'm fucked if I could work it out and I just never got round to taking it in to be fixed so it's just gathering dust, but I'm considering asking my mum to do it for my christmas present.

Anyway - will let you know how I get on and will definitely be back for tips and most probably a fair bit of basic memory jogging too....<knocks head>....


----------



## moose (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm knitting smoking gloves out of that same Noro wool at the mo - it's lovely!  

Next project: sewing campervan curtains - 11 metres of hemming hell


----------



## toggle (Sep 12, 2005)

ouch, that does sound like hell.


----------



## veracity (Sep 12, 2005)

Some sock advice required please!

Having made myself some lovely woolly socks the other half wants some too. However all his socks end up with huge holes in the heel and I want to make sure that these do not go the same way.

I'm using the Classic Sock Pattern from Folk Socks by Nancy Bush (thanks Moose for pointing me in the direction of this beautiful book) and there are lots of different heel variations but I'm not sure which is the best to use.


----------



## liberty (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 6 balls of the wool above (3 of each) any ideas what I should do with it?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 12, 2005)

....or..






....maybe?


Otherwise there's a few point 5 patterns for a nice bag/various hats and scarves here...


----------



## moose (Sep 12, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> Having made myself some lovely woolly socks the other half wants some too. However all his socks end up with huge holes in the heel and I want to make sure that these do not go the same way.
> I'm using the Classic Sock Pattern from Folk Socks by Nancy Bush (thanks Moose for pointing me in the direction of this beautiful book) and there are lots of different heel variations but I'm not sure which is the best to use.



If you do k1, s1 across the heel square, you end up with a double thickness, or if you use 2 colours (alternate stitches) to make vertical stripes down the heel, where you carry the wool across the back has the same effect. Carry it on through the short rows which go under the heel. I don't get holey heels any more despite the sternest boots. 
You can buy reinforcing yarn which you knit in as you go, but I've not tried it.


----------



## veracity (Sep 12, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> If you do k1, s1 across the heel square, you end up with a double thickness, or if you use 2 colours (alternate stitches) to make vertical stripes down the heel, where you carry the wool across the back has the same effect. Carry it on through the short rows which go under the heel. I don't get holey heels any more despite the sternest boots.
> You can buy reinforcing yarn which you knit in as you go, but I've not tried it.


Thanks Moose, you are truly Queen of Socks!


----------



## Choc (Sep 12, 2005)

hi there,


i love the babyhat on sheos picture..

i am currently working on a baby hat but in a slow pace...  

yesterday i stroke a great bargain buying size 10 wooden knitting needles for just 0.20 pence (on a bootsale in suffolk)...yuhu!

have a good knitting everyone


----------



## liberty (Sep 12, 2005)

Otherwise there's a few point 5 patterns for a nice bag/various hats and scarves here... 

Thanks for that


----------



## Emma Herself (Sep 12, 2005)

You can use point 5 for rowan big wool and ribbon twist patterns too. You may need to use slightly diff sized needles tho.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't know if anyone's interested, but there's some cheap Noro Iro (going for £5.99 + vat instead of the usual £10.50) in the clearance bit of celticove.com.

It's a bit misleading - isn't very clear whether it's #41 or #26 - but I just phoned up to check and it's just the #41 they've got (I wanted the #26!   ), but they have 22 skeins, so plenty left for a big project and MUCH cheaper than buying it at full price. 

Btw - if anyone else has found any sites selling cheap Noro, I'd be most pleased if they could point me in the right direction. I got my pattern books today and there's a couple of things that I'm really interested in doing, but I can't afford £100+ for a jumper!!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah likewise, I'd like some Noro Kureyon. It seems to come up on ebay a fair bit, but often decent brand name wool doesn't seem to be a lot cheaper on ebay than buying it in a shop.


----------



## moose (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a local friendly wool shop who keep all the oddments (i.e. 3 balls or less) of Noro for me to make socks with , as they can't sell it to anyone else


----------



## acechick (Sep 15, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> eme - it wouldn't be worth asking on some knitting forums would it? Or have you already done that? I could ask on some spinning forums I use if you like?


How did this end up? If you subscribe to Rowan you could ask on their forum (if not, I could do it for you).


----------



## acechick (Sep 15, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I started trying to make AceChick's Noa hat on circular needles but I suspect I'm doing something _very_ wrong....  roll on our next meet..



ooh, see what happens when I don't stop by for too long? I'm rather excited that you're doing it. Or did it. Or was doing it but gave up because it was a pain. In which case, tell me the problem & I may be able to help.


----------



## innit (Sep 15, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> How did this end up? If you subscribe to Rowan you could ask on their forum (if not, I could do it for you).


eme got her wool in the end, but I am stuck on a cardigan as I used up all my kid classic and hadn't bought an extra ball - if I get the details it would be great if you could ask on Rowan forums for me.


----------



## acechick (Sep 15, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I am stuck on a cardigan as I used up all my kid classic and hadn't bought an extra ball - if I get the details it would be great if you could ask on Rowan forums for me.


Ahh my friend, just give me a colour and I might be able to help!


----------



## eme (Sep 15, 2005)

yep - bought some from the needles website in the US - no customer service to speak of, but the wool turned up, in it's own little drawstring bag!!

You could try posting on here: http://knittersreview.com/forum/ (a section at the bottom about searching for wool!) I tried but had no luck - although did send some odds and ends of big wool to a lady in tennessee so she did ok!
good luck anyhow...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> ooh, see what happens when I don't stop by for too long? I'm rather excited that you're doing it. Or did it. Or was doing it but gave up because it was a pain. In which case, tell me the problem & I may be able to help.




I suspect I need some serious help.. it's my first circular needle foray and it just has gone horribly horribly wrong.. can't even begin to explain.  I think i need circular needle basics before i attempt it... hoping to sort it out in Wales... but really want to make it for a Christmas present for my ski mad OH..


----------



## acechick (Sep 16, 2005)

When you connected the first and last stitches (to make the circle) did you make sure that it wasn't twisted?


----------



## toggle (Sep 16, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> When you connected the first and last stitches (to make the circle) did you make sure that it wasn't twisted?




bane of my life that is.

my first foray into circular knitting was with a border, casting on in a rather horrible feeling, but lovelly looking eyelash yarn. Absolutely impossible to tell if it had twisted.


----------



## moose (Sep 26, 2005)

So, anyone know anything about knitting machines? I've got a yen for one, but most of the major manufacturers seem to have stopped making them, and I've got no idea how to use one. Still, can't be that difficult, can it? I'd want one that did slub yarns and thick ones.


----------



## madzone (Sep 26, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> So, anyone know anything about knitting machines? I've got a yen for one, but most of the major manufacturers seem to have stopped making them, and I've got no idea how to use one. Still, can't be that difficult, can it? I'd want one that did slub yarns and thick ones.


Fucking spooky!   

Today I've been playing with the machine I bought on ebay. It's a Bond Classic and it says it can cope with chunky wool. What do you want to do with it? 

There's an interesting thread on this site The woman who does socks is a a bit of an expert.


----------



## moose (Sep 26, 2005)

In that case, let me know how you go on - you can be my guinea pig. 
I'm looking to do square panels, rather than shaped pieces, in Fairisle or (preferably) intarsia. Is yours a punch card machine? 

Thanks for the link. I met a woman a couple of weeks ago who collects antique circular sock machines like this one - a marvellous invention which knits socks at the turn of a handle.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 27, 2005)

What the fucking hell are we doing wasting our time on all this then?

<throws knitting needles out of the window>


----------



## toggle (Sep 27, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> So, anyone know anything about knitting machines? I've got a yen for one, but most of the major manufacturers seem to have stopped making them, and I've got no idea how to use one. Still, can't be that difficult, can it? I'd want one that did slub yarns and thick ones.




i've got one sitting about 2 yardfs from me now. never used it though. one day i will learn,. then take it to a craft club meet to teach.


----------



## madzone (Sep 27, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> In that case, let me know how you go on - you can be my guinea pig.
> I'm looking to do square panels, rather than shaped pieces, in Fairisle or (preferably) intarsia. Is yours a punch card machine?
> 
> Thanks for the link. I met a woman a couple of weeks ago who collects antique circular sock machines like this one - a marvellous invention which knits socks at the turn of a handle.



The Bond does fair isle and intarsia apparently. It's not punch card, it has needles like rug hooks that you fiddle with  The jumpers on the side of the box are hilarious. A veritbale 80's cheese fest.

I'm doing square panels to make into a blanket as practice.


----------



## moose (Sep 27, 2005)

I've just bid on one on ebay. 
You may be interested in the beautiful (and costly) work of a woman near here who makes gorgeous blankets and throws.


----------



## madzone (Sep 27, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> I've just bid on one on ebay.
> You may be interested in the beautiful (and costly) work of a woman near here who makes gorgeous blankets and throws.


Oooh , they're gorgeous!

I think machines are particuarly good for blankets and stuff that you're going to felt. If she hand knitted those cushions they'd be 3 times that price


----------



## veracity (Oct 14, 2005)

Interweave are producing a new knitting mag 'knitscene' and there's some nice free patterns to look at here
http://www.knitscene.com/projects.asp  (apparently not all the patterns have been posted up yet but there are a fair few to go at) - looks good, I might try and get a copy!


----------



## acechick (Oct 14, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> Interweave are producing a new knitting mag 'knitscene' and there's some nice free patterns to look at here
> http://www.knitscene.com/projects.asp  (apparently not all the patterns have been posted up yet but there are a fair few to go at) - looks good, I might try and get a copy!



I just bought it Ally Pally (for a fiver   ). Think it's trying to target the younger audience (and it has the smaller Galmour-esque size). 

It seems pretty good so far.


----------



## veracity (Oct 14, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> I(and it has the smaller Galmour-esque size).


one of the problems which I think many knit publications don't address!


----------



## madzone (Oct 15, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> I just bought it Ally Pally (for a fiver   ). Think it's trying to target the younger audience (and it has the smaller Galmour-esque size).
> 
> It seems pretty good so far.


I was at ally pally yesterday. We could've had a cup of tea


----------



## acechick (Oct 15, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I was at ally pally yesterday. We could've had a cup of tea


Bugger. Sorry I missed you. 

what did you get?


----------



## toggle (Oct 15, 2005)

i just bought 10 balls of wool in a shop in walthamstow, this stuff.







it's chunky, knit on 10mm needles and now i need to work out what to do with it.


----------



## madzone (Oct 15, 2005)

acechick said:
			
		

> Bugger. Sorry I missed you.
> 
> what did you get?


Not a lot really. I bought some acid dyes and a hank of beautiful red boucle mohair for just nine quid. I drooled over the button stall with all the buttons in sweetie jars and had to be dragged away and I got a kilo of hemp for 7 quid that I can dye myself. I went for research as much as to buy stuff as I'm interested in what people were selling. I've come back with a head bursting with ideas and very sore feet. I was really impressed by some of the stuff on show and particularly liked the Japanese stuff. Do they have sheep in Japan?   I liked teh graduates stuff as well. I want to do a textiles degree now 

The down side was that even though I was on sticks I had a hard time getting anwhere to sit down as no-one would relinquish their seat. There was an old man on sticks who looked near to death trying to find somewhere to sit and no-one got up for him    The one person who was going to give me her seat was about 8 and a half months pregnant bless her.

Apart from that though I loved it and would like to be in a position to go there professionally next year. Did you get any goodies? The Colinette looked like a bargain, was it cheaper or are they the normal prices?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Do they have sheep in Japan?



I've got some interesting wool that a friend brought me back from China - I can't say I'd ever imagined the Chinese as a nation of knitters but perhaps this is just my ignorance.


----------



## innit (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Ruby - I am too lazy to check through the thread, but I think I promised you a ball of sage green ksh.  Was that you - and do you still want it?  I have been saving it for whoever I promised it to, but we haven't had a proper stitch and bitch for so long I think it might be a bit out of date!

I am working on about 6 different things at the moment   I am still working on my teeny tiny Calmer cardi, and have also started 4 christmas present scarf-type things, including one which I am making out of loads of different oddments of wool including a ball of purple / pink Noro Blossom - it is lovely to knit with, but the colour changes are just so.... annoying.... compared to the ones in Colinette


----------



## toggle (Oct 17, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I am working on about 6 different things at the moment   I am still working on my teeny tiny Calmer cardi, and have also started 4 christmas present scarf-type things, including one which I am making out of loads of different oddments of wool including a ball of purple / pink Noro Blossom - it is lovely to knit with, but the colour changes are just so.... annoying.... compared to the ones in Colinette




only 6?

oh dear. This is embarassing. i'm working on 2 baby cardigans, a blanket, 2 shawls, a clapotis and a birch, a dr who length scarf. a latch hook rug kit, a tappestry kit, a beaded handbag and my never ending knitted blue and white squares. i also started on a hat.scarf/mittens set for a friend's christmass pressie.


----------



## moose (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm bored out of my mind with my Sarah Dallas black cardi which is taking forever and dull as ditchwater, so I'm making scarves by sewing together crocheted flowers, and starting to look at my Icelandic plötulopi, which I'd like to knit in single ply, but can't get to grips with continental knitting style.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2005)

YAY YAY YAY YAY!!  Finished Christmas present project no 1... a SCARF!  But not any old scarf, a rather handsome one, even if I do say so myself.  So will be starting in project no 2 tomorrow... a bag!!  Again, a rather natty bag!  I will definitely be needing help with that one though.!!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2005)

I have just finished a cardigan I started two years ago.  
Thanks for asymmetric cardigan designs now being fashionable.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 18, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Hey Ruby - I am too lazy to check through the thread, but I think I promised you a ball of sage green ksh.  Was that you - and do you still want it?  I have been saving it for whoever I promised it to, but we haven't had a proper stitch and bitch for so long I think it might be a bit out of date!




Yep, that was me and I'd still love it if you don't need it for anything. If it's a whole ball I could swap you for a ball of grey sparkly KSH if you like - I got two balls of that for something that didn't work out.


----------



## moose (Oct 18, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I have just finished a cardigan I started two years ago.
> Thanks for asymmetric cardigan designs now being fashionable.


The Rowan one? Praise be! Truly a labour of herculean proportions with all those frills.


----------



## innit (Oct 19, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Yep, that was me and I'd still love it if you don't need it for anything. If it's a whole ball I could swap you for a ball of grey sparkly KSH if you like - I got two balls of that for something that didn't work out.


You can definitely still have it.  I'll try to remember to bring it to PieEye's chutney making do in case you are there   Some grey KSH sounds like a good swap for me - I can use it in my odds and sods scarf that I'm making for my friend.


----------



## innit (Oct 19, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> YAY YAY YAY YAY!!  Finished Christmas present project no 1... a SCARF!  But not any old scarf, a rather handsome one, even if I do say so myself.  So will be starting in project no 2 tomorrow... a bag!!  Again, a rather natty bag!  I will definitely be needing help with that one though.!!


CONGRATULATIONS!  Is that the scarf you started in Wales... it looked very


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS!  Is that the scarf you started in Wales... it looked very



Yes it is!!  It came out really well.. I'll bring it to the next S&B.... Kublai gave the ultimate compliment... "It looks likes something you'd buy in a shop"... roughly translated as.. "Where are all the big holes you normally make?"


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> You can definitely still have it.  I'll try to remember to bring it to PieEye's chutney making do in case you are there   Some grey KSH sounds like a good swap for me - I can use it in my odds and sods scarf that I'm making for my friend.



Ah, would I be depriving you of the green for your scarf?

I need different colours of KSH to do a wrap I've had in mind for ages, but I can't really justify buying more wool, specially when I've got these two balls of silver sitting there unused. So if anyone else wants to do a swap... I'm after blue/green colours really, other dark colours, or that dewberry colour that's a pinky lilac. Odds and ends would do, I don't necessarily need a full ball of anything.

The silver was meant to be a pair of fingerless gloves, knitted double on smallish needles, but it doesn't look pretty knitted that way, more gun-metal grey than silver. I think it wants to be something lacey.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> The Rowan one? Praise be! Truly a labour of herculean proportions with all those frills.



I skipped the frills apart from the ones I'd done on the cuffs  

It's now more of a wraparound type thingy. very fashionable.


----------



## madzone (Oct 19, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I skipped the frills apart from the ones I'd done on the cuffs
> 
> It's now more of a wraparound type thingy. very fashionable.


PICTURE!


----------



## toggle (Oct 19, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Ah, would I be depriving you of the green for your scarf?
> 
> I need different colours of KSH to do a wrap I've had in mind for ages, but I can't really justify buying more wool, specially when I've got these two balls of silver sitting there unused. So if anyone else wants to do a swap... I'm after blue/green colours really, other dark colours, or that dewberry colour that's a pinky lilac. Odds and ends would do, I don't necessarily need a full ball of anything.
> 
> The silver was meant to be a pair of fingerless gloves, knitted double on smallish needles, but it doesn't look pretty knitted that way, more gun-metal grey than silver. I think it wants to be something lacey.




if you don't mind waiting until i finish my birch, i should be able to pass you on what's left over of dewberry from that.

only other mohair i've got is much thicker.


----------



## innit (Oct 20, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Ah, would I be depriving you of the green for your scarf?



Nope 

I have about 1/3 of another ball of the green which I am using for the scarf.  I only need it to do the odd little stripe so I don't need much of it.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2005)

I am making very good progress with my sparkly, lacy shrug (the one that innit has laready made), but I am now stuck as I don't know how to knit with double point needles.

Is anyone free to give me a quick lesson in the next week or so?


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I am making very good progress with my sparkly, lacy shrug (the one that innit has laready made), but I am now stuck as I don't know how to knit with double point needles.
> 
> Is anyone free to give me a quick lesson in the next week or so?




I'd offer, but i'm a bit off the beaten track for most people on here. if west acton is dooable for you, then anytime.


----------



## liberty (Oct 20, 2005)

I've now made three things from point 5 .. must try another wool


----------



## veracity (Oct 20, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I am making very good progress with my sparkly, lacy shrug (the one that innit has laready made), but I am now stuck as I don't know how to knit with double point needles.
> 
> Is anyone free to give me a quick lesson in the next week or so?


There's a good instructive video at http://knittinghelp.com/knitting/advanced_techniques/ (under 'small diameter circular knitting) - I found it really useful when I started using dpns


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for that link.  I can't seem to make it work though.


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Thanks for that link.  I can't seem to make it work though.


could you work on a circular rather than double points? that can be easier.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> could you work on a circular rather than double points? that can be easier.



I have been doing it on circular, but it's now telling me to switch to double points -- don't quite understand why, tbh.  Could I just carry on with a circular needle in the stated size, do you think?


----------



## toggle (Oct 21, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I have been doing it on circular, but it's now telling me to switch to double points -- don't quite understand why, tbh.  Could I just carry on with a circular needle in the stated size, do you think?




ok, the switch to double points is probably due to the size of the item. i'm assuming youi're knitting something that you're decreacing on, making the circle that you'e working on smaller, that is the only thing i can think of where the switch to dps would be recomended. I would stay on circs as long as you can, they are easier to work with. however, you will probably need to switch to dps so you don't stretch your item out of shape when the length of the straight bit on the circ becomes a significant part of the diameter of the circle. basically, decreace it as much as you can on the circs, without having to tug it round and damage the tension. 

When you do switch to dp's, make a rough count of the number of stitches you have, then knit a third of them onto the first dp [a]. then pick up the second dp *, knit about a third of the stitches onto that, then the last third onto the third needle [c]. i'ts worth giving the stitch at the point of switching between needles a bit of an extra tug, to keep tension there.

You will then have a third of your stitches on each needle, forming a triangle. take the 4th needle [d] and knit the stitches from needle [a] onto needle [d]. then needle [a] becomes the spare needle. knit the stitches from needle  onto the spare needle.you're basically knitting off one end, and onto the other end of the spare needle.

keep the stitches centered on the needles that are not in use. if you ahve problems with them sliping, then you may want to get a couple of sets of point protectors to keep them in place. iirc, your tension is a little on the tight side, this actually helps with dps, makes it less likely that you will have stitches sliding off your needles.

Also, with the way you hold the needle, it helps ty have the knitting off end tucked under the knitting on end in the switching points where you aren't working. 

does that make sence, ot have i confused you mroe?*


----------



## veracity (Oct 21, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Thanks for that link.  I can't seem to make it work though.


The link? Or the film? Link works OK for me.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> The link? Or the film? Link works OK for me.



The film doesn't work for me.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for that toggle -- it sort of makes sense, but I'd rather have somebody who knows what they're doing in the room with me when I embark on my first attempt at dpns!  Ruby has said she may be free next week some time, so that would be perfect.


----------



## veracity (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh dear sorry about that Ms T! The video is an mpeg and on my computer opens up in Windows Media Player. Try right clicking the link and then 'save target as' to download the file then try opening up your media player and opening the file.

It's a shame you can't get it to work as it is nice and clear and helped me get to grips with dpns!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> Oh dear sorry about that Ms T! The video is an mpeg and on my computer opens up in Windows Media Player. Try right clicking the link and then 'save target as' to download the file then try opening up your media player and opening the file.
> 
> It's a shame you can't get it to work as it is nice and clear and helped me get to grips with dpns!



It may be that I can get it to work on my computer at home.  I'll give it a go over the weekend.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2005)

A few knitting questions!

1. What does yarn forward mean?

2. I'm going to be knitting with Colinette Tagliatelle (for the rest of my life by the looks of it...  ).  The bag I'm about to start asks me to knit "using tagliatele DOUBLE".  Does this simply mean to knit with two strands of yarn at once?

Thanks!


----------



## Callie (Oct 24, 2005)

I think yarn forward means you change the side that the yarn falls eg when knitting in erm knit the yarn is always behind. Yarn forward would mean you bring the yarn through the gap in your needles to the front (as if you were going to knit in purl).


I could be totally making it up though!  *waits for better knitter to come along*

Is it doing a yarn forward that can make little holes in the knitting? some patterns use it for that iirc


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2005)

YF is a way of increasing a stitch (in lacy garments don't know about others) As Callie says, the yarn is usually at the back of the work when knitting and in YF you bring it forward to the front and carry on knitting. There's probably a video how to on the net, I'll have a look.


----------



## moose (Oct 24, 2005)

1. Bring the yarn forward between the needles, as you would have it if you were purling. It makes an extra stitch.  

2. Yes - 2 balls at once.

Edit: Damn - too slow!


----------



## Callie (Oct 24, 2005)

yay! I guessed right *feels proud*

I made a vesty type top (finished it at the weekend), sadly I doubt Ill ever wear it as its a bit weird shape wise and a bit big  cos I didnt do my tension square, naughty! Still quite impressed with it though


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks all!  The YFW question is for a lacy pattern scarf thing.. so that makes sense.

The two balls thing is for a bag which should be right funky if I get it right and a great Christmas present for a good friend!

Thanks again!


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2005)

pictures not vid but may help anyway

http://www.keyboardbiologist.net/Techniques/YarnForwardKnit.htm


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> 1. Bring the yarn forward between the needles, as you would have it if you were purling. It makes an extra stitch.
> 
> 2. Yes - 2 balls at once.
> 
> Edit: Damn - too slow!



How's it going with the bond? I have to confess that mine hasn't been out of the box for a couple of weeks


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> pictures not vid but may help anyway
> 
> http://www.keyboardbiologist.net/Techniques/YarnForwardKnit.htm



No that's great.. thanks.. i was trying to visualise it and failing, but that makes a lot of sense.  Gonna start it tonight I think.. should hopefully be quite a quick and satisfying piece to do and another present done and dusted!


----------



## moose (Oct 24, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> How's it going with the bond? I have to confess that mine hasn't been out of the box for a couple of weeks


I've been dead busy, and away for the last 2 weekends, so I've only had one go, but managed to knit a stripy square in quite hairy wool, so it might turn out to be useful.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2005)

I've just done my first ever tension square.. for a bloody handbag.. WHY??   

Anyway, it says 11 stitches and 15 rows to 10cm measured over stocking stitch on 7mm needles.

Anyway, I only made 9cm... I've got 6.5mm, 7mm and 8mm needles... (no 7.5 typically).... will 8mm be ok do you think or should I go buy some 7.5mm?


----------



## liberty (Oct 26, 2005)

Could someone tell me the main difference between point 5 and one zero (colinette)


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Could someone tell me the main difference between point 5 and one zero (colinette)



ooh.. I'm making my bag with point 5 and tagliatelle!  

Massive Colinette surplus...

bit stuck now though... dunno what to do about the needle thing... I've never bothered with a tension square before.. might just go ahead with the 8mm needles... no patience me.. that's the problem..


----------



## toggle (Oct 26, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I've just done my first ever tension square.. for a bloody handbag.. WHY??
> 
> Anyway, it says 11 stitches and 15 rows to 10cm measured over stocking stitch on 7mm needles.
> 
> Anyway, I only made 9cm... I've got 6.5mm, 7mm and 8mm needles... (no 7.5 typically).... will 8mm be ok do you think or should I go buy some 7.5mm?




if you can wait until the craft club meeting, iv'e got a spare pair


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> if you can wait until the craft club meeting, iv'e got a spare pair



.. of 7.5?  is that what I need do you reckon?  IF so...that'd be fantastic!  I think this could be a nice bag!!  But I want to get it right as it will be a gift.


----------



## toggle (Oct 26, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> .. of 7.5?  is that what I need do you reckon?




i've got spares of everything. I can bring over a selection.

hoiwever, i would sugegst that iof you are 10% out, you try jumping from the 7 to the 8. if that's too big then i'll give you a pair of 7.5. i get my needels from a local charity shop for 10p a pair btw. 

if anyone has any particular request for size of cheap needle, they only have to ask and i'll see what i can do.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2005)

Shit... couldn't wait.. started with the 7s.... maybe I should unravel and start again though if you reckon the 8s... it's all a bit wierd tbh... the amount of wool they state for this bag can't _possibly_ be right... it's way too little!

I'm going to call Colinette tomorrow and check... their patterns do seem to be a little inconsistent...   

Thanks Toggle.. you're such a knitting guru... I may well need some help from you next week!  In fact, it's more than likely! 

T
x


----------



## madzone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tension squares*

Do you all do the fancy schmancy ones with rows of garter stitch round the outside? I have to admit I don't and I never know whether to add the cast on/cast off rows in the calculation. As it's my own handspun it never quite fits the pattern   and I have to measure the square and divide by the amount of rows/ stiches. I make my own patterns up using that method and it's ok for simple things but I'm sure I could be more accurate. 
So, long question short 

Should I count the cast on/cast off rows in the calculation?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Do you all do the fancy schmancy ones with rows of garter stitch round the outside? I have to admit I don't and I never know whether to add the cast on/cast off rows in the calculation. As it's my own handspun it never quite fits the pattern   and I have to measure the square and divide by the amount of rows/ stiches. I make my own patterns up using that method and it's ok for simple things but I'm sure I could be more accurate.
> So, long question short
> 
> Should I count the cast on/cast off rows in the calculation?



Well I did.. but given it was my first ever tension square and I completely ignored the results, I'm probably not the best person to ask!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Do you all do the fancy schmancy ones with rows of garter stitch round the outside? I have to admit I don't and I never know whether to add the cast on/cast off rows in the calculation. As it's my own handspun it never quite fits the pattern   and I have to measure the square and divide by the amount of rows/ stiches. I make my own patterns up using that method and it's ok for simple things but I'm sure I could be more accurate.
> So, long question short
> 
> Should I count the cast on/cast off rows in the calculation?



I don't think so.  I think the idea is you make a tension square which is a bit bigger than the number of stitches/rows you need, and then count it in the middle somewhere, ifyswim.


----------



## madzone (Oct 27, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  I think the idea is you make a tension square which is a bit bigger than the number of stitches/rows you need, and then count it in the middle somewhere, ifyswim.


Thanks.
 I know I ought to do the st stitch ones with the garter stitich border but I'm too impatient   

Today I knitted a hot water bottle  cosy which was supposed to be for my MIL but the buttonholes went a teeny bit wrong so the poisonous witch will have to do without it and it's going to be donated to Madz's Cosy Winter Fund


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never heard of the garter stitch border thing, I'm with Ms T. I normally cast on an extra stitch either side and do two extra rows so as not to count the edges. Also <looks at gaijingirl> if it comes out wrong and I have to change the needle size, I do another square with the new needles, to be on the safe side. Although I might not bother for a bag tbh since it doesn't have to fit.

I've been venturing into knitted toys for sproglets. First up this. It came out totally different from the picture, because I used a big chunky, fluffy, slightly boucle, beige wool. I realised as I was doing it that the inside was coming out way more teddybearish than the outside, so I made the whole thing inside out, and it came out great, and a decent bear size. Although I had to redo the legs because they ended up completely out of proportion with all the scaling up. I'd totally recommend this as a quick project for friends' babies etc. Although there is something very surreal about having a one-legged bear dangling upside down from your needles...

Now I've just finished the stegosaurus from here. I had some trouble with this. I started using normal DK wool (the pattern calls for DK cotton), but the stuffing showed through it really badly, and it seemed quite small, so I went up to an aran weight. The thing ended up a good size and technically came out well, but somehow the texture was a bit unsnuggly because I'd had to knit it so firmly to stop the stuffing showing through. Perhaps I should stuff less hard - but I figure it's going to pack down so I put quite a bit in. Any hints from advanced toy knitters?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2005)

It seems to be working out ok.... tbh... cos it's a bag I wasn't too bothered.  I've yet to have to do a tension square for anything where the size is a real issue.  When I do I will come back to your post Ruby and take your advice.  Thanks for that!

Anyway... can someone remind me - in stocking stitch, which is the "right" side.. is it the bobbly side or the smooth side?  I seem to remember someone telling me that it's the bobbly side...


----------



## Callie (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought it was the flat side but then I always start with a knit row once Ive cast on? I make my own rules!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> I thought it was the flat side but then I always start with a knit row once Ive cast on? I make my own rules!



Ok that's great.... Ms T has just said the same thing to me.. so that's two votes for the flat side and that's what I'm going with... I must have remember the wrong thing... 

thanks Callie!


----------



## Emma Herself (Oct 27, 2005)

Three votes for Flat side


----------



## madzone (Oct 28, 2005)

It's the side with the V shaped stitches, not the dash shaped stitches


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 28, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> It's the side with the V shaped stitches, not the dash shaped stitches



Thanks all - honestly I don't know what I'd do without this board... so when it says "ending after a right side row"... does that mean finishing after having just done a "knit row", or a "purl row"?  I made a guess in the end and finished after having done a knit row.  Then I had to do two rows of garter stitch and consequently I have a little "edge" at the end of my knitting... which sort of makes sense to me as it will be the opening of the bag I'm making and I'm supposed to pick up stitches from it to make the bag flap (which I've never done before either   )... I don't think it will really matter on this occasion if i've got it wrong, but with a sweater or something I think it would.


----------



## madzone (Oct 28, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Thanks all - honestly I don't know what I'd do without this board... so when it says "ending after a right side row"... does that mean finishing after having just done a "knit row", or a "purl row"?  I made a guess in the end and finished after having done a knit row.  Then I had to do two rows of garter stitch and consequently I have a little "edge" at the end of my knitting... which sort of makes sense to me as it will be the opening of the bag I'm making and I'm supposed to pick up stitches from it to make the bag flap (which I've never done before either   )... I don't think it will really matter on this occasion if i've got it wrong, but with a sweater or something I think it would.


I get confused about that one too. I think it means end with a knit row but I usually check to see if the next row is knit or purl. But then if you're ending with some kind of edging that theory could go right out the window!

Knitting's supposed to be relaxing isn't it?


----------



## toggle (Oct 28, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I get confused about that one too. I think it means end with a knit row but I usually check to see if the next row is knit or purl. But then if you're ending with some kind of edging that theory could go right out the window!
> 
> Knitting's supposed to be relaxing isn't it?




i take it to mean that you end with a row done on the side that will be facing outwards. if you're doing normal stocking stitches with the flat side facing outwards on the garment, then you end on a knit row. that is the right side, the purl side is the wrong side.


----------



## Callie (Oct 28, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> ... which sort of makes sense to me as it will be the opening of the bag I'm making and I'm supposed to pick up stitches from it to make the bag flap (which I've never done before either   )... I don't think it will really matter on this occasion if i've got it wrong, but with a sweater or something I think it would.



I hate trying to pick up stitches  its evil... if anyone has any tips on how to do it sucessfully and neatly I would greatly appriciate it


----------



## liberty (Oct 28, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> I hate trying to pick up stitches  its evil... if anyone has any tips on how to do it sucessfully and neatly I would greatly appriciate it



How are you getting on with the knitting Callie?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 28, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> i take it to mean that you end with a row done on the side that will be facing outwards. if you're doing normal stocking stitches with the flat side facing outwards on the garment, then you end on a knit row. that is the right side, the purl side is the wrong side.



Thing is though... it doesn't say which side should be facing outwards and you can't tell from the picture either as it is covered up by the flap of the bag which has zillions of strands of point five knotted through the knitting to make a big fluffy fluffball!

Anyway, I have ended on a knit row as you and madzone suggested, so it should be ok.  If I hadn't have, it wouldn't have created any kind of edge, so I'm guessing it was meant to be that way.

TBH.. Colinette patterns are a bit crap sometimes.  There WAS a mistake in it, I called them and I'm waiting for my extra yarn to arrive.  Even worse, they got it wrong when I was in the shop, so I bought extra of the yarn I don't need more of..   

(still.. I'm sure I'll find a use for it..   )


----------



## Callie (Oct 28, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> How are you getting on with the knitting Callie?



Not too bad, although everything Ive made has been rubbish  I made a hat that was too big and a weird shape (no tension square again!), a green vesty top which is a weird shape and Ill never wear it and Im currently in the process of making a blanket for krs....which is taking forever


----------



## eme (Oct 28, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> (no tension square again!)



I have finished the diamond jumper (that has taken me a year   ) yay   

It is too big...  boo  

Tension sqs all the way people!!

I will bring it to PieEye's on thurs and see if it can find a happy wearer......


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2005)

For a minute there I thought you meant the tank top with diamonds -- you've done a tension square for that one, no?

How much too big is the other jumper (she says hopefully).


----------



## moose (Oct 28, 2005)

Fucking kid silk haze keeps slipping off the bastard needles when I'm trying to do a really elaborate lacy thing, then every time I make a mistake I can't unpick the bloody stuff cos it sticks together. I am seriously annoyed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> I have finished the diamond jumper (that has taken me a year   ) yay
> 
> It is too big...  boo
> 
> ...


Too big eh?

Do you mean slightly too big.... or seriously too big...?

She asks even more hopefully....


----------



## toggle (Oct 29, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Fucking kid silk haze keeps slipping off the bastard needles when I'm trying to do a really elaborate lacy thing, then every time I make a mistake I can't unpick the bloody stuff cos it sticks together. I am seriously annoyed.



don't you have any stickier needles?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> don't you have any stickier needles?



If not.. come to the chutney making night and have a dip... that should sort it out!


----------



## toggle (Oct 29, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> If not.. come to the chutney making night and have a dip... that should sort it out!




hehehe.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2005)

*Putting zips into knitting.*

I've finally sewn up the colinette jacket I've been knitting for my god daughter... although I think it will be some years before she's big enough to wear it..  

According to the pattern, I need to put a zip in it.  Now it says cut it to fit... but don't zips need proper ends at the top and bottom... or can I just buy one longer than I need, sew it in and then cut it off at the top to fit?

Confuddled... again!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 29, 2005)

It's the top you need to doctor if you can't get one exactly the right size. Leave enough of an end to tuck it under neatly or hide it underneath the facing if there is one (the facing being the strip of fabric you get behind the edge of a garment.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> It's the top you need to doctor if you can't get one exactly the right size. Leave enough of an end to tuck it under neatly or hide it underneath the facing if there is one (the facing being the strip of fabric you get behind the edge of a garment.



Thanks so much... I'm off to Morleys to see if I can find a zip... or maybe in one of the fabric shops in the market... I might even finish the jacket today!


----------



## toggle (Oct 29, 2005)

right, i'm looking for patterns now. a toddler sized shawl pattern out of aran weight yarn, not a poncho and a hat. scarf set that can be made up in kid classic.

anyone with any ideas?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Just discovered two left over balls of Rowan Big Wool and I'm going to make the "Fab" scarf from the little book of big accessories...

anyway, cast on, knit one row and the next row says:

Purl into front and back of first st, purl to last 2 stitches, purl 2 together...

I don't get the first bit about purl into front and back of first st...   

I'm getting so addicted that I'm sat in on a Sat night doing this...   

Can anyone help me please.......


----------



## toggle (Oct 29, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Just discovered two left over balls of Rowan Big Wool and I'm going to make the "Fab" scarf from the little book of big accessories...
> 
> anyway, cast on, knit one row and the next row says:
> 
> ...




you do a purl stitch into the front loop, but don't rempve the loop fron the needle, then do a 2nd purl into the back half of the loop


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> you do a purl stitch into the front loop, but don't rempve the loop fron the needle, then do a 2nd purl into the back half of the loop



I think I may have done it... does it create an extra stitch? (which would kind of make sense cos at the end of the row I have to purl two together...??

WHy would a pattern make you make an extra stitch at one end of a row, only to knit them together at the other?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm... having trouble with this purling into both sides... thanks Toggle... you are absolutely a star!! I'll try again tomorrow when I'm less tired.


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I think I may have done it... does it create an extra stitch? (which would kind of make sense cos at the end of the row I have to purl two together...??
> 
> WHy would a pattern make you make an extra stitch at one end of a row, only to knit them together at the other?


You have to knit them together to ensure the scarf doesn't get wider.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 29, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> WHy would a pattern make you make an extra stitch at one end of a row, only to knit them together at the other?




You're increasing and reducing to make this sort of shape....


......./.......        /
...../.......        /
.../.......        /


(....but the other way around!)

Well - I have finally finished something - a scarf for my daughter (might put a pic up tommorrow if I get round to sewing in the loose ends....  !
I experimented by knitting an extra bit out of the side, which I'm going to stitch to the opposite side of the scarf so that one end can be tucked through and held in place iyswim. Only problem is that my casting off on that bit was way too tight so it's very gathered on the bottom edge, but that might even work in my favour.

Errrrr....not sure if any of that makes sense actually....but anyway, I've also done half a bag, the back of a jumper (for daughter again) and am about to start a blanket for my best friend (who has her birthday on christmas day - not that I'm expecting to finish it by then  ) and a scarf for my son.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh whoops - I'm sorry, I was assuming it was something you were having to regularly (every other row or whatever)......   ....just ignore me.  



(Although I can't really understand why you'd be doing it either in that case!  )


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh whoops - I'm sorry, I was assuming it was something you were having to regularly (every other row or whatever)......   ....just ignore me.
> 
> 
> 
> (Although I can't really understand why you'd be doing it either in that case!  )



Yes you're right, I do it every second row.... I knew that I was increasing at the start of the row and decreasing at the end to stop it getting wider (thanks though Madzone - there is every possibility that I would have been stuck even on that minor point   ) ... 

...and it is making the shape you described.... which I guess is the intention,
it just seems like a wierd thing to do - I'm only making a scarf - anyway, who am I am question the mighty Rowan... I'm sure there is a method in their madness.  I guess I'm making a sort of wonky scarf..


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2005)

I finished the Colinette jacket thing yesterday too and put the zip in.. I'm _so_ pleased.  The only problem being that my god daughter is 2 years old and this is more like for a 4-5 year old.  Ah well.. better that than the other way round eh??   I'll take some photos of my booty later.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 30, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I guess I'm making a sort of wonky scarf..





Yes! 

You'll end up with pointed ends rather than straight ones this way and a sort of bias cut look to it (I _think_ that's the correct terminology!) with the rows of stitches running diagonally instead of horizontally across the length....I suppose it's just something a little different to your average straight scarf (good practice for increasing/decreasing too).


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> You'll end up with pointed ends rather than straight ones this way and a sort of bias cut look to it (I _think_ that's the correct terminology!) with the rows of stitches running diagonally instead of horizontally across the length....I suppose it's just something a little different to your average straight scarf (good practice for increasing/decreasing too).



Thanks... hearing someone else rationalise it makes it sound good!!    Increasing in knit, i'm fine at, but I'm struggling to increase in purl.    Just have to keep trying.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 30, 2005)

Once I've wrapped the first new stitch around the needle (through the front of the old one) I sort of trap it betwwen the point of the needle and the length of the needle holding the stitches and then (moving the tip downwards) move it from the front to the back of the needle before bring it out again through the centre of the old stitch.....oh hang on  ....I'm not sure this is making it any clearer   - it's very hard to explain - but you'll probably find that it starts to come more naturally after more practice.

I think it's probably harder to do with thick wool too (imo anyway - not so easy to lose a stitch if you drop it, but just more bulk to have to work with iykwim), but the thicker wool will be much more forgiving too I would have thought, so it really does sound like an ideal piece to practice it on!


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> Tension sqs all the way people!!



And make sure you wash them, as you'd wash the finished thing, as they can stretch / shrink too!... argh... just swatching for the colinette cardi and it's s-t-r-e-t-c-h-y... just gone down 2 needle sizes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> And make sure you wash them, as you'd wash the finished thing, as they can stretch shrink too!... argh just swatching for the colinette cardi and it's s-t-r-e-t-c-h-y... just gone down 2 needle sizes. Although am doubting their pattern already - why would they suggest the tension with the larger of the 2 needle sizes? ie 6mm (which you do the edges with) and not 5mm which you do the rest of the knitting with.... hmmmmmmmmm



Definitely call them... I haven't done a single one of their patterns yet that hasn't had a mistake of some sort in it.


----------



## moose (Oct 30, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> argh... just swatching for the colinette cardi and it's s-t-r-e-t-c-h-y... just gone down 2 needle sizes.


Which yarn are you using?

I've just rifled through my huge collection of Colinette patterns, and they almost always knit the tension square on the larger needles.


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2005)

oh, ok... it's prism... the thing that bothers me is that ok, I go down from 6.mm to 4.5 (currently waiting for this swatch to dry to check!) but do I convert the 5mm down a size and a half too? 5mm down to 3.5?? seems like I would be knitting something quite stiff if so...


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I guess I'm making a sort of wonky scarf..



I know the one you mean. You could always knit a bit and see if you like it or not. If not, unravel it and do something else with the wool!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh and @ eme: why do you knit the edging on larger needles than the main body? Isn't it normally the other way round? (ribbing on smaller needles so it's tighter)?


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Oh and @ eme: why do you knit the edging on larger needles than the main body? Isn't it normally the other way round? (ribbing on smaller needles so it's tighter)?



oops - yes you are right...


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2005)

Aha! That one always confuses me... specially when they give the needle size as 9 or whatever rather than in mm...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 30, 2005)

Scarf -









One quarter of the bag -





It's a knitty.com pattern, made from recycled sari silk, which is a bit tricky to work with (but fun), although the two quarters I've made so far are completely different thicknesses (aswell as the variation in colour being very different - not fussed about that mind you) and as it turned out...sizes too...  ....but I don't reckon it'll matter. It's a fairly scruffy looking finished product you're after in any case it seems!


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh! I like the loopy extra bif for the scarf - handy... 

Here is the jumper.... that I can't wear... doh!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 30, 2005)

Well y'know - I thought she'd appreciate me not strangling her...  


Pisser about the jumper   - could you maybe deliberately shrink it?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 30, 2005)

Or alternatively, eat lots and lots of cake until it fits you.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2005)

Did you block it and everything? Could you block it some more so that it fits? For instance you might be able to pull it down so that it's longer and skinnier, if you can't lose more width any other way.


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Did you block it and everything? Could you block it some more so that it fits? For instance you might be able to pull it down so that it's longer and skinnier, if you can't lose more width any other way.



it was the blocking what done it! well no, it was too big looking anyhow, it just became more apparant when I blocked it... Will try the washing-in-the-hope-of-shrinking-it before thurs, but it may well stretch more!
 

(plus I don't want to wash it hot to shrink it is I have a feeling the KSH would shrink more that the 4 ply...)


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2005)

It is gorgeous though!  How lovely.  It would make a really nice gift!  I'm sure you can find someone to fit in it!  

*looks around*

*volunteers*   

No seriously, maybe the shrink thing would work.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Has anyone got a pattern for fingerless gloves?

I'm sure its pretty simple & I have some cashmerino wool I'd like to use.

Any ideas gratefully recieved.
H x


----------



## toggle (Nov 1, 2005)

DIMPLES1 said:
			
		

> Has anyone got a pattern for fingerless gloves?
> 
> I'm sure its pretty simple & I have some cashmerino wool I'd like to use.
> 
> ...




what sort of casmerino, dk, aran?


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> oh, ok... it's prism... the thing that bothers me is that ok, I go down from 6.mm to 4.5 (currently waiting for this swatch to dry to check!) but do I convert the 5mm down a size and a half too? 5mm down to 3.5?? seems like I would be knitting something quite stiff if so...


Depending on the pattern, I'd just do the rib in the same needles, or make it a moss stitch border or something, unless it's something very fitted. I always have to use 5mm for Prism, rather than the 6 they suggest, so it's not just you.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I bit the bullet and bought the extra KSH for my wrap thing. I have this vague memory that someone had a clever way of changing colours when you're doing something striped.. anyone remember?


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Nov 1, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> what sort of casmerino, dk, aran?



the debbie bliss baby stuff


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2005)

DIMPLES1 said:
			
		

> Has anyone got a pattern for fingerless gloves?
> 
> I'm sure its pretty simple & I have some cashmerino wool I'd like to use.
> 
> ...


I've done some really simple ones in alpaca. They're more handwarmers than fingerless gloves though. I just knit a couple of inches of rib a couple of inches of st/st and another couple of inches of rib and sewed them up leaving a gap for my thumb. They were done in an hour and ready to wear. Shame I can't find them


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2005)

I did mine like socks, on 4 double-pointed needles - a deep rib, then stocking stitch up to the base of the thumb, then making a gap by knitting back and forth instead of round and round for a few rows, then joining up again. I finished the thumbhole with a crocheted edge.


----------



## Callie (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh dear  what have I done?

Did a bit of charity shop shopping today...found a few knitting patterns 10p each which is nice.

Then I found a shop that had two little blue boxes full of knitting patterns called 'Get Knitting'. I remembered my nan used to have them, so I asked the lady in the shop how much they were - £1 per box she said. £1, I thought, thats nothing, I'll take them both.

The patterns are like an 80s knitting nightmare  all mad colours and patterns, with crazy off the shoulder necks or roll necks you could hide several marmots in   theyre great! so if anyone wants to make a crazy 80s jumper I have lots of patterns for you. 

There are a few plain, simple looking patterns and some things for children and babies that arent too horrific so my £2 wasn't totally wasted


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 5, 2005)

<imagines krs's face on Christmas Day  >


----------



## Callie (Nov 6, 2005)

Theyre much worse than that and krs is getting a blanket for xmas...maybe.


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2005)

*Blanket question*

My mum would like a knitted blanket for x-mas - I wasn't that enthusiastic about the idea at first, but after seeing all your yummy colinette wool I'm very tempted. She only wants it to be about 100 x 80 cm (40 x 32 inches); do you reckon that five point wool you all seem to be knitting with is suited for it? Or would you suggest a different yarn? And if I used that five point (or point five?) how much would I need? 10 balls? I know it's quite expensive but my mum really really deserves a nice present! And what pattern?

Help!Please.  I'm very confused about this, when it should be so easy - at the end of the day it's just a bloody square!


----------



## Choc (Nov 8, 2005)

zora, colinette has fantastic ready made packs for mesmerising blankets that cost about £42 coming with the pattern and all wool you will need. don't know wether they have that on their website to order?


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> zora, colinette has fantastic ready made packs for mesmerising blankets that cost about £42 coming with the pattern and all wool you will need. don't know wether they have that on their website to order?



That sounds great! Didn't see it on the website but I haven't looked through it properly. I thought I'd ask the experts first. Thanks for the tip, will have another look now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2005)

My friend sent me this:


knitted digestive system...   

(there's a pattern there too if you want to make one!!   )


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmmm, combined with the knitted uterus that'd be half way to a new friend.


----------



## toggle (Nov 8, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Hmmm, combined with the knitted uterus that'd be half way to a new friend.




and the knitted tits....


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2005)

I was just coming back to add those


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 8, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> That sounds great! Didn't see it on the website but I haven't looked through it properly. I thought I'd ask the experts first. Thanks for the tip, will have another look now.



I am currently making this....







...which is almost exactly the right size for you as it happens (my best friend - who it's for - was really after a proper _blanket sized _ blanket, so keeps refering to it as the 'large hanky'...  ) and I've found that you can pick up the required quantity of silk garden on ebay for around £40-£45 inc p&p (instead of £60 anywhere else).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 8, 2005)

Now - _I_ want to know how much harder/easier/more different crocheting is to knitting. 


I ask because I've just accidentally on purpose  ordered this book


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2005)

It's so easy I learned how to do it at Glastonbury, when I was a little the worse for wear, and made this (the green thing, not the orange one) as my first project in a couple of weeks. Fuck me, it's boring, though.


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Now - _I_ want to know how much harder/easier/more different crocheting is to knitting.
> 
> 
> I ask because I've just accidentally on purpose  ordered this book



I've got that book


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't want it, i don't need another excuse to start a blanket.


----------



## Callie (Nov 9, 2005)

my nan crochets blankets, probably takes her about a week to make one  shes like some kind of crochet machine, although she doesnt do anything fancy - just an ever increasing block of triple fan shapes


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

I guess it depends on how much else you have to do. I reckon i could have made my bedspread in 3-4 weeks in i didn't do too much else


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> I don't want it, i don't need another excuse to start a blanket.


Toggly my love - you can deny it but we all know the truth. You're among obsessed friends here


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

[subliminal message]You will make blankets....You will make blankets _and you will enjoy it........_[/subliminal message]


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Toggly my love - you can deny it but we all know the truth. You're among obsessed friends here




I've got 2 on the go, and another one planned.

i loved this fish afgan

I'll probably start it when i've finished sewing in ends on his scarf and making a mohair one for myself, out of a bag of odd, part balls of fluffy stuff that a charity shop gave me for 50p


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

I just got a new pair of Addi bamboo needles through the post - having sat on one and snapped it a couple of days ago  and I'm impressed.....the stitches just _glide_ along it. 






Small pleasures eh?


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I just got a new pair of Addi bamboo needles through the post - having sat on one and snapped it a couple of days ago  and I'm impressed.....the stitches just _glide_ along it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've never really used wooden needles. i can't really buy them atm, my current collecting of needles is circulars.


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I just got a new pair of Addi bamboo needles through the post - having sat on one and snapped it a couple of days ago  and I'm impressed.....the stitches just _glide_ along it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find knitting fairly painful but it's less so if I use bamboo needles   Maybe it's just that they're lighter?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> I've got 2 on the go, and another one planned.
> 
> i loved this fish afgan
> 
> I'll probably start it when i've finished sewing in ends on his scarf and making a mohair one for myself, out of a bag of odd, part balls of fluffy stuff that a charity shop gave me for 50p



That is gorgeous.. _but_ do you have to then sew all the fish together - that would be a bit of a nightmare...   

I *love* bamboo needles.. they just feel really lovely...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

I should say - the old ones were bamboo too - but far less smooth and although the wool wouldn't exactly snag on them, I can _really_ feel the benefit of these new highly polished ones!

£4.50 a pair though, so pricey if you were wanting to replace every size, but I can justify replacing the odd pair...........<has a bright idea>............<goes to sit on all her other second rate pairs  >... 

Mind you - I got them from laughinghens and the pink tissue paper wrapping, complete with a bit of blue ribbon tied around it, made me feel _quite special_ so I reckon it's worth it. 


madz - I read something recently about the _warmth_ of wooden needles (aswell as the weight) making a difference to how comfortable they are to knit with. 
Might have been bollocks ofcourse (I can't quite remember where I read it - but it was fairly likely part of some sales blurb...  ).


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I should say - the old ones were bamboo too - but far less smooth and although the wool wouldn't exactly snag on them, I can _really_ feel the benefit of these new highly polished ones!
> 
> £4.50 a pair though, so pricey if you were wanting to replace every size, but I can justify replacing the odd pair...........<has a bright idea>............<goes to sit on all her other second rate pairs
> 
> ...



There could be some truth in that though sheo 

Do laughing hen wrap their needles like that as standard or was it a special thing? I'm thinking of buying my step daughter some knitting stuff for christmas and it sounds really nice.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

Nothing special - I've bought wool from them too and a couple of other bits and pieces and iirc, that was fairly nicely packaged too (I think tissue paper featured then too infact!).

I would imagine you could email them separately to ask specifically for the _special treatment_  anyway - especially since it's for a present (and perhaps ask for the receipt to be sent separately to you?).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> There could be some truth in that though sheo



No - (despite the inappropriate smiley) I agree - it does make sense ....and this is where i found it!

Link here 


_Beautiful_ needles too (and have a look at the Surina needles) <has a cold shower    > and they have a large selection, but I bought from laughing hens in the end because their postage was only 75p (as opposed to a minimum £2.10 for the site linked to above).


ETA - Another quote from the 'Bamboo Inox needles' bit on the same site.....



> Bamboo needles are very quiet so when you are in a public place they don't attract any unnecessary attention while you are knitting - metal needles make quite a loud clicking sound.
> Bamboo needles are very lightweight so don't strain your wrist or hands unlike some metal needles.
> The slightly rough surface adds mild friction when knitting so you work fractionally more precisely and slowly.
> Stitches stay on the needle much easier and are less likely to slip off - this is good for beginners, or advanced knitters working on complex patterns, as you can so easily lose stitches from the more slippery metal type of needle.
> ...




Interesting about the benefits of bamboo needles that _aren't_ so smooth too!


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> That is gorgeous.. _but_ do you have to then sew all the fish together - that would be a bit of a nightmare...
> 
> I *love* bamboo needles.. they just feel really lovely...




I'm getting used to sewing things up. Actually, i just did a 35x35 cm tappestry project, that will become a cushion and a cross stitch cat that was about 15x15 cm for my m-i-l to get more practice getting used to handling a sewing needle and getting tension right with that. When i look back at the stuff i knitted for my son when he was a baby, the thing that really let me down was my finishing, sewing in ends and sewing seams toegther, i was crap at it, but then my mother  wasn't a lot better when she taught me. Now she's better at sewing, you can see the embriodery on the baby jumper she did for me, and i'm getting better as well.

Thing that is good about the fish afgan though is you can use up odds and ends of wools, and after you have been knitting for a couple of years, you will have a lot of part balls of similar weight wools, most people knit most of their stuff in a similar weight, with me, it's aran weight. i've also got access to my mum's stash of part balls of that.


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I find knitting fairly painful but it's less so if I use bamboo needles   Maybe it's just that they're lighter?




better than metal needels, wood needles will feel warmer to hold, himself says that with a comparison between metal, wood and the sort of plastic you get needles made of, thet wood will retain warmth much better, so if you have problems in your hands, they will feel more comfortable to hold. 

himslef is looking at the material science of this stuff. 

it's possible with the nervous system probs you have, that holding something that dosen't convey static charge would help.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

ETA - To toggles post-before-last...

Yes - even though I've been knitting for a long time (with a long break in between admittedly), the difference this time, is that I'm trying to take my time over - if not positively ENJOY - the sewing at the end.

I'm not terrible at sewing, but I quite often used to slightly ruin jumpers etc. even so, simply because I was in too much of a hurry to finish them, even after all the hard work involved in making the pieces.  

Ruby's heart wrenching, never ending tale of the silk quilt _that would not be finished_  has been my inspiration! 

(If I'd been her - I would've just hurried it to the point that it would've looked shite before it was even half done and I thought she did amazingly well to get to the point where she started hating it almost, but STILL took care over it - and it really was absolutely fucking beautiful in the end <crowns Ruby _Craft Queen!_  >....Let us _embrace the detail_ gals!


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I'm not terrible at sewing, but I quite often used to slightly ruin jumpers etc. even so, simply because I was in too much of a hurry to finish them, even after all the hard work involved in making the pieces.




it was a post on the knitty forums that said that when you had finished the knitting, you were still only 2/3 done. it was a good point that i needed to understand.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

(If you took out all the references to knitting etc and shoved in a few basic standard health/relationships/sexuality terms, many of these posts - nicely illustrated by yours above toggle - would fit very comfortably in most threads in 'shagging and diseases' eh?   )


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> better than metal needels, wood needles will feel warmer to hold, himself says that with a comparison between metal, wood and the sort of plastic you get needles made of, thet wood will retain warmth much better, so if you have problems in your hands, they will feel more comfortable to hold.
> 
> himslef is looking at the material science of this stuff.
> 
> it's possible with the nervous system probs you have, that holding something that dosen't convey static charge would help.


Yeah, I did wonder if that couild be an issue. I was using some addi metal circular neeldes today and I felt like shit


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

i'll get himself to pm you at some point, he's sugested now that if you're using a comp that you get an lcd screen rather than a crt one. i'm a bit distracted right now from the fact that the scarf i've made for him is in the washing machine being felted atm.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

You can also get Addi bamboo circular needles madz (that same site does recommend circular needles because they put less strain on your wrists - I'm sorry if I'm just repeating old news btw  ).......might be worth a go!?! 





Btw - if you need a better excuse than you already have (not possible imo!) I reckon I'd be able to snap your metal ones if I tried hard enough....(conveniently large, lardy arse y'see!   )


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

and i just got the scarf out of the machine, it's as soft as kidsilk haze. Himself loves it.


----------



## moose (Nov 9, 2005)

Bring back old-style coloured plastic needles.   
End the tyranny of grey metal ones!


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Bring back old-style coloured plastic needles.
> End the tyranny of grey metal ones!




for madzone, plastic can carry a static charge as ell as metal. wood dosen't.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 9, 2005)

> Why buy Brittany needles? Probably the best reason has to do with the benefits of wood. Wood is warm, smooth and soft. It won't drain heat from sensitive fingers the way aluminium and plastic needles do.





<beats moose with a birch knitting needle   >


----------



## moose (Nov 9, 2005)

<pokes sheo with *both* ends of a circular 5mm>   

Any road, I've just found lots of lovely coloured ones on ebay, and made a drunken bid


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> <pokes sheo with *both* ends of a circular 5mm>
> 
> Any road, I've just found lots of lovely coloured ones on ebay, and made a drunken bid




all i do for needels is a local charity shop. i've got a big vase of ndeedels, plus ceramic toothbrush holders of double points that cost me 10p per set


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> i'll get himself to pm you at some point, he's sugested now that if you're using a comp that you get an lcd screen rather than a crt one. i'm a bit distracted right now from the fact that the scarf i've made for him is in the washing machine being felted atm.



I think I've got an lcd screen. It's flat adn if I poke it it's squidgy  That's my technical description anyway.


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You can also get Addi bamboo circular needles madz (that same site does recommend circular needles because they put less strain on your wrists - I'm sorry if I'm just repeating old news btw  ).......might be worth a go!?!



I find circular needles really difficult to handle. I guess I just need to practice with them and that would mean I need to buy some bamboo ones to practice on wouldn't it? 

*toddles off to laughing hen*


----------



## toggle (Nov 10, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I think I've got an lcd screen. It's flat adn if I poke it it's squidgy  That's my technical description anyway.




sounds about right.


----------



## Choc (Nov 10, 2005)

since most of my x-mas presents will be knitted this year, i am thinking that it would be great to have some "proper lables" of the type that you would get in clothes. i am already dreaming of a really cool and personal one in gold or silver writing stich..type of thing   

Q: does anybody know where lables are made, and wether it is realistic to order some custom made individual ones from somewhere? if yes from where?

ps i know i could do sth myself etc...but i am actually not such a crafty person.


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> since most of my x-mas presents will be knitted this year, i am thinking that it would be great to have some "proper lables" of the type that you would get in clothes. i am already dreaming of a really cool and personal one in gold or silver writing stich..type of thing
> 
> Q: does anybody know where lables are made, and wether it is realistic to order some custom made individual ones from somewhere? if yes from where?
> 
> ps i know i could do sth myself etc...but i am actually not such a crafty person.




Google woven labels and a few come up  I'm looking for some myself so if you find a good deal gi's a shout

eta these don't look too bad. 25 for £8 as well


----------



## moose (Nov 10, 2005)

I've had them from there - they're great.


----------



## Choc (Nov 10, 2005)

o h. m y. g o d !!!

this is just so the most exciting thing of the day for me today (yes i had a bit of a boring day actually).

i will definitely order some. so if anyone is interested it might cost less P&P if one orders together...

thanks for the link madzone.


----------



## Choc (Nov 10, 2005)

btw 50=£10   

(starts purring)


----------



## zora (Nov 12, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> my best friend - who it's for - was really after a proper _blanket sized _ blanket, so keeps refering to it as the 'large hanky'...



Lol, the 'large hanky', that's so mean!  That's very funny. And the blanket is, of course, completely gorgeous!


----------



## zora (Nov 12, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> zora, colinette has fantastic ready made packs for mesmerising blankets that cost about £42 coming with the pattern and all wool you will need. don't know wether they have that on their website to order?



I could only find one kit - I didn't like the pattern all that much, too 'busy' for my liking, and looking too complicated. 
I think I would prefer a really simple pattern - in fact, hardly a pattern at all and let the beautiful wool speak for itself. Just a bit of a moss stitch border or something.
Which Colinette wool were you knitting with exactly, Choc - I really loved those colours, I think they'd be perfect for my mum. Do you reckon they'd work as a blanket?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 12, 2005)

WHY is it that you always need the one size of needle you haven't got??? Particularly as it's usually for a tension square and you don't even know if you really need them for the whole thing.

If anyone has a pair of 7mms I could borrow I'd be v grateful.

The wrap's coming along ok but I'm short of winter clothes so am going to make this I think. In a charity shop years ago I got two huge carrier bags full of something called "Twilley's Bazouki - ethnic bulky wool" of an organically hairy texture and wholesome porridge colour (plus three balls of dark brown) and have never used it, but it should be about right. If anyone can think of another pattern that comes in large sizes and uses that sort of gauge I'm open to suggestion. I quite like blackberry but I'm not sure if it'd suit me.

Zora you don't need  a pattern for that, just do a swatch and figure the number of stitches you'll need out from that.


----------



## Choc (Nov 16, 2005)

i really like the knitty shrug you refer to ruby. looks fab.

zora i think it is called 0.5 or so...i check again when i get home. the colours are kind of dark green which i think is better for/on men somehow. i can imagine it would look good (and warm) for a blanket though...defnitely.


----------



## toggle (Nov 16, 2005)

Squares, squares and more squares. I would complain that i'm seeing squares in my sleep, but the previous owner of my house put square polystyrene tyles on my bedroom ceiling, so it's probably just me opening my eyes a little at night that's giving me nightmares. 

Maybee I'll rip out the part made pink batwing jumper in pink mohair and try to work out what colour dye to put on the stuff so the colour dosen't want to make me scream anymore. I suspect the colour was chosen when I was about 11 and my mother thought that making me a pink jumper would work to stop me wearing black all the time. it's phenominally itchy as well. Holding a ball of it next to my face made me think about reahing for the nit comb. And just after fnishing a knit mohair scarf for the s-i-l, i'm not sure i want to jump straight back into the knit one, purl one, sneeze one that mohair always does to me.

Maybee that twilley's wool, what will 500m of chunky wool make me?


----------



## moose (Nov 16, 2005)

If you stick the mohair in the freezer prior to knitting, it doesn't make you sneeze as much.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Wahey.... just won all these knitting needles for £10.50!     (and the bag which I like cos it reminds me of my kittens!)

Hopefully should stop me having to try and rush to Morleys before 6pm in the hope they have the size I need!!


----------



## toggle (Nov 16, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> If you stick the mohair in the freezer prior to knitting, it doesn't make you sneeze as much.




in what way, for a few hours or store it in the freezer when not working wiht it?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 16, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Wahey.... just won all these knitting needles for £10.50!     (and the bag which I like cos it reminds me of my kittens!)
> 
> Hopefully should stop me having to try and rush to Morleys before 6pm in the hope they have the size I need!!



Cute bag.  Are you sure you have enough knitting needles?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Cute bag.  Are you sure you have enough knitting needles?



I _know_ - there're loads!!  But I'm sick of having to schedule in buying some random size at some outrageous price...... I reckon a big stash will make life easier... if not I can buy some giant jack and play pick up sticks!!


----------



## moose (Nov 16, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> in what way, for a few hours or store it in the freezer when not working wiht it?


The latter. Apparently it tightens up the fibres so it doesn't shed so much. Certainly makes it easier if you need to unpick it.


----------



## zora (Nov 17, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Zora you don't need  a pattern for that, just do a swatch and figure the number of stitches you'll need out from that.



I know it sounds dead easy, it's just that I don't trust my design skills - and I don't want to spend a load of money on really lovely wool only to end up with something boring, or twee, or curling in all the wrong directions.  

Might have to take the plunge though.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> The latter. Apparently it tightens up the fibres so it doesn't shed so much. Certainly makes it easier if you need to unpick it.




thanks, i'll give that a go when I hve a go at this stuff.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> i really like the knitty shrug you refer to ruby. looks fab.



Yes, it looks great on a stick thin 22 year old - it may make me look like a tank however. But nothing ventured, nothing gained, and I'm abolishing the cabling and stuff which may help.


----------



## Choc (Nov 17, 2005)

i am sure the shrug will suit you very much rubes. in fact i think it looks a bit loose on that model or maybe it confused me she looks so young. i would like to have one of those too.

btw i am knitting eagerly on my scarf collection. it suits the time of the year so well to be knitting in the eve's....it is cosy!

hope you all have fun (with the wool in the freezer)  

ps well done for buying the needle bag gg....jealousy...


----------



## moose (Nov 17, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> I know it sounds dead easy, it's just that I don't trust my design skills - and I don't want to spend a load of money on really lovely wool only to end up with something boring, or twee, or curling in all the wrong directions.


Make sure you have a decent border all round of rib or moss stitch if you don't want it to curl.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Make sure you have a decent border all round of rib or moss stitch if you don't want it to curl.




Definately. i'd recommend moss stitch for a blanket, it's not going to scrunch up like rib does.


----------



## toggle (Nov 20, 2005)

And i've done it now, picked a pattern that i don't appear to have the needles for. not that i've recalled many instances where a 10mm circular would have been usefull. but now i've got to go shopping. 160 stitches of chunky yarn and 30 cm long straights does not work.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> instances where a 10mm circular would have been usefull



http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter02/PATTloopy.html

...well it's 12mm but 10mm would be fine really, specially if you were a looseish knitter. Been meaning to remind people about that pattern, would be good for anyone with a spare skein of Colinette point five wanting to knit a Christmas present, and I imagine there may be one or two...


----------



## toggle (Nov 20, 2005)

Toggle starts google searches, to buy 10mm circulars, plus some dark coloured kidsilk haze. i'm bound to have a ball or so left over of the twilley's freedom moorland that i'm working with atm. and i think that would look rather nice.

Isn't that she wrap you were making with the blue/green collinette?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah - more a scarf than a wrap though. I think madzone and I discussed it earlier on this thread or forum somewhere - she did one too and we both felt the size wasn't quite right, but I can't remember the details. I think we felt it was a bit on the wide side for a scarf and a bit on the short side for a wrap Having said that I wear mine quite a bit and it seems fine in use, as a scarf anyway.


----------



## toggle (Nov 21, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Yeah - more a scarf than a wrap though. I think madzone and I discussed it earlier on this thread or forum somewhere - she did one too and we both felt the size wasn't quite right, but I can't remember the details. I think we felt it was a bit on the wide side for a scarf and a bit on the short side for a wrap Having said that I wear mine quite a bit and it seems fine in use, as a scarf anyway.




So would you make it different in size if you were to make it again?


----------



## acfj (Nov 21, 2005)

*Cheap wool*

Hi 
I've just started knitting again...inspired by your thread

can anyone recommend somewhere i can get cheap wool.  went to john lewis yesterday and its very expensive!

are there any online stores, or hidden away places in london

Thanks


----------



## toggle (Nov 21, 2005)

acfj said:
			
		

> Hi
> I've just started knitting again...inspired by your thread
> 
> can anyone recommend somewhere i can get cheap wool.  went to john lewis yesterday and its very expensive!
> ...




I go to bunty's west ealing most of the time. Generally pick up what he has on sale. There's a place called texels in walthamstow, huge range of mainly cheap wools, lot of acrylic though. If we knew where you were based, then someone could probably give you more advice.


texere seems cheap. I've also looked at angel yarns has a sale section. I've not ordered from either yet though. I'm using up what i have stashed first.

don't forget charity shops. you can sometimes find decent yarn for sale in them, or jumpr that you can pull apart and knit into something you like, watch out for cut seams though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 22, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> So would you make it different in size if you were to make it again?



Well if I wanted a wrap I'd make it a lot longer and perhaps a bit wider. As a scarf it's about right, but it's a bit skinnier than the pattern intended because I put an extra row or two of thin wool between the rows of thick, as I thought it was a bit much as it was. I should add that it's not a massively warm item because it's so lacey, but enough for a not too cold day.

Are we all knitting superchunky polo neck jumpers now?!

PS re discount yarns: has anyone bought stuff from texere? They do look cheap. Also www.celticove.com has a good bargain bin.


----------



## toggle (Nov 22, 2005)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Well if I wanted a wrap I'd make it a lot longer and perhaps a bit wider. As a scarf it's about right, but it's a bit skinnier than the pattern intended because I put an extra row or two of thin wool between the rows of thick, as I thought it was a bit much as it was. I should add that it's not a massively warm item because it's so lacey, but enough for a not too cold day.
> 
> Are we all knitting superchunky polo neck jumpers now?!
> 
> PS re discount yarns: has anyone bought stuff from texere? They do look cheap. Also www.celticove.com has a good bargain bin.




thanks. I'm making one up as per the pattern atm, it will do as a pressie for my s-i-l if it's not the right size for me. 

i've looked a lot at texere, haven't ordered anything yet. I'm wary about ordering something i can't feel first, although i am interested in the undyed wool for making an aran jumper for my partner. I'll need a few miles of it for that though.


----------



## toggle (Nov 26, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> thanks. I'm making one up as per the pattern atm, it will do as a pressie for my s-i-l if it's not the right size for me.




Well, i love it, so i'm making 2 more. One for me, one for sis in law and one for one of my friends who was admiring it while i was working on it this week.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 26, 2005)

I've been wearing mine constantly this week.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2005)

I've just spent a tenner of 2 carrier bags full of yarn, it's a mohair, acrylic mix. 2 shades of yellow, and some green. it sheds like buggery though, this will definately have to go into the freezer before i even start looking at it. But 2 carrier bags full. I couldn't say no to that.


----------



## Choc (Dec 3, 2005)

at toggle.

nice bargain btw..


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2005)

I gave the Colinette cardy/jacket to my god daughter today... her mum and dad loved it.. she was less impressed - too busy playing with the Spot the Dog noisy toy box book!  The actual body of it isn't that big on her, but I think she needs another year to grow into the arms....  

.... still it went down very well I think!!


----------



## eme (Dec 4, 2005)

went to a class at loop today - can now put beads in my knitting, make a cable, understand 'turning' a bit better and do a three needle cast off for flat(ter) seams! held of buying any wool but did get a new copy of interweave mag... not bad for a sunday...


----------



## innit (Dec 5, 2005)

Ooh you will have to teach me to make a cable, I would love to make cabled scarves.

I have been making myself a scarf using the bargain mohair from Colinette - I'm using a fairly easy 'ostrich plume' lace pattern which creates a fun 3D effect (Which I will probably get rid of with an iron when I'm finished) - the mohair isn't doing my cold any favours though, I feel as though I've got a hairball in the back of my throat!


----------



## Blonde Fury (Dec 5, 2005)

I was surprised by how easy and fun cables are. I actually found it easier to learn them from a book than bloody purling, which for some stupid reason, I had a hell of a time getting my head around.

OK, hi folks. So I'm getting ready to knit Bernie a jumper from the Yarn Girls' book, and it calls for Rowan Chunky Tweed, which, naturally enough, 'cos it's what I want, seems to have been discontinued. Thanks, Rowan. You never let me down. Oh, wait. You often let me down. Grrr. Anyway, they have some (naturally much more expensive) stuff called Yorkshire Tweed Chunky, which looks slightly thicker, but fairly similar otherwise. Has anybody had any experience with it? I might just end up ordering something else I like, and matching yardage and approximate thickness as closely as possible, and since my stitches tend to be on the loose-ish side, I'm thinking I might have a fair bit of wiggle room here.


----------



## Velouria (Dec 5, 2005)

Am I the first to point out this has been 'craft club topic of the month' since January? 

(waves at Rubes, hope you're doing well )


----------



## toggle (Dec 5, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Am I the first to point out this has been 'craft club topic of the month' since January?
> 
> (waves at Rubes, hope you're doing well )




WE've done other stuff since as well, jam and chutney making, a japanese crafts night, crochet, but we all sort of got bitten by the knitting bug.


----------



## Velouria (Dec 5, 2005)

Maybe seeing as its December now it should be renamed 'Craft Club topic of the year'


----------



## toggle (Dec 5, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Maybe seeing as its December now it should be renamed 'Craft Club topic of the year'




If it really concerns you that much, why don't you request a mod do this.


----------



## Velouria (Dec 5, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> If it really concerns you that much, why don't you request a mod do this.


Hehe, it doesn't really bother me. It was just a humourous observation 

Carry on...


----------



## toggle (Dec 5, 2005)

Now i'm happy, inspiration has just hit me, like a hammer to the head. I can't imagine how i could have thought of doing anything else with this wool.

A freind asked me to make her a hat and scarf, matching. i ggreed, as long as she bought the wool. she had been looking at a hugely thick, long scarf out of one of the Rowan big wools. I love my friend, but not enough to spend over half my week's food budget on her.

So she chose some Rowan kid classic, because she loved the feel of it. A ball each of red and green and several balls of brown. 

So now think twisted rib, very plain scarf in the brown, with a bunch of felted flowers and leaves towards each end, hat, same twisted rib, simple round cap thingie with a bunch of leaves and flowers over one ear. i'm not wondering whether to highlight the flowers with some of the shimmery stuff, like the rowan lurex whatever the hell they call it, twilley's do a cheaper version. Maybee some beads as well. That will involve dragging my arse up to hobbycraft though.


----------



## moose (Dec 6, 2005)

Lordy, that sounds fab. 

I have finally finished my super-lacy shawl  for my mum, in Kid Silk Haze, and have embarked on a scarf for my sister which has long i-cords fringing each end,  terminating in different coloured/sized crocheted flowers. It's in Debbie Bliss (spit!) Maya, with the flowers in toning tapestry wools. 

Then I must get back to me ultra-tedious black cardi.  

Incidentally, there are some cool, quick pressies on Knitty Winter issue.


----------



## toggle (Dec 6, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Incidentally, there are some cool, quick pressies on Knitty Winter issue.




I rather like the frilly wristwarmers, but nothign else really grabbed me and screamed KNIT ME


----------



## moose (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm going to rustle up a load of the necklaces with oddments of autumn colours and bronze metallic yarn, and sling a few beads on.


----------



## eme (Dec 6, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> I rather like the frilly wristwarmers, but nothign else really grabbed me and screamed KNIT ME



making these for my mum...


----------



## toggle (Dec 6, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> making these for my mum...




i will make some for me.

Eventually, when i can find or otherwise aquire the yarn to make them, I can't really justify spending more money atm.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 7, 2005)

I've finally finished the blanket/throw/hanky    - just got to finish darning the ends in and I'm done!














(I'm not actually mad keen on the combination of colours, but I didn't think I had much more time to wait around till some Silk Garden I liked better came up for a reasonable price on ebay)


----------



## hotvans (Dec 7, 2005)

I would like to take up knitting, need something to help me relax, can anyone recommend where I start? I have no clue at all.
Any advice would be good
Cheers


----------



## acfj (Dec 7, 2005)

*where to start*

I started recently after a long break

buy a book called Stitch and Bitch (Amazon) and go from there.  If you live in London pop to John Lewis where they sell a beginners book (I think its called 'Pub Knitting' or something) very easy to follow patterns.


Now I'm ready for a step up from scarves, legwarmers.  Can anyone recommend a good pattern?


----------



## innit (Dec 7, 2005)

sheo, I quite like those colours!  It looks quite big in the pictures... how big is it?

and hotvans, if you are in london you could come and knit with all of us - our next meeting is on Sunday 18th December, one of us can show you how 

if not then you will need a book, I find the explanations in stitch and bitch quite clear but I guess different people learn in different ways so my best advice is to go to a shop and look at a few basic books and see which one makes sense to you.  Then you will need a project, lots of books have a kind of 'guided learning' thing going on where they take you through a few different projects teaching you new techniques as you go.  If that doesn't appeal or you don't like the projects in the books, lots of us started out on the Rowan Little Book of Big Accessories which has some quite cool and easy things to make (The scarf is lovely).

If you don't want to spend lots of money, you could always just buy a cheap pair of knitting needles (charity shops can be good) and some cheap acrylic, and search google for a good site which will show you the basic stitches (knit, purl, stocking stitch, garter and rib), then you can practice those until you know whether you are interested in it... but I'd say it wouldn't be half as much fun without a project in mind!

Good luck   I think knitting is a great way to relax... and you get cool stuff to keep or give away at the end of it too, which is something that can't be said for pilates (but then knitting will not give you great abs)

Ooh, and I'm making another scarf now  using some nice brown colinette giotto and choc's elongation stitch - it looks v cool.  can't decide whether it's for my grandma or someone a bit younger!


----------



## hotvans (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for advice, will post up when I, inevitably, need help!
Am not around weekend of 18th but would be interested in future dates, do they get posted up here?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 7, 2005)

I do like the colours, but not neccessarily all together iykwim....  ......still it's not for me anyway and I'll knock my friend out if she dares to suggest it's anything but perfect.   


It's supposed to be 80cm x 100cm iirc, but I had a slight _accident_ which was that I thought my tension would be out slightly so moved up half a size........as it turns out, my tension is probably near enough spot on*  so now I have an almost square 95 x 105-ish instead. 

A bit irritating, because even though I'm happy to have it bigger than it should be (due to said friends complaints about the size), I would have cast on fewer stitches and had it a bit longer if I'd known......



*Until I read it here on this very thread, it had bizarrely never occurred to me (and although I'm positive she does it, I don't recall my mum ever telling me either...) that I needed to make my tension squares _bigger_ than the given measurements iyswim......so I've been labouring under the misapprehension that my tension is too tight. 

So fucking obvious when I thought about it too.....deary, deary me.....heh heh

(And infact, I'm going to have to unpick the front of the jumper I started making my daughter for this very reason)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 7, 2005)

hotvans said:
			
		

> I would like to take up knitting, need something to help me relax, can anyone recommend where I start? I have no clue at all.
> Any advice would be good
> Cheers




Online videos/instructions etc.


...and more here.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I knitted a new (larger  ) tension square for the jumper last night....got a few rows in and was close to deciding that after all that, my tension WAS actually out..  ..until I realised I was using needles half a size down than the size given.....ffs!   

Anyway - it came up fine, so I've unravelled the completed front I'd made a while back and have started again.

I'm hoping that not much more can go wrong now......


----------



## moose (Dec 10, 2005)

It's so demoralising unpicking whole pieces. Thats the point when I usually stuff things in a draw and forget about them for a year 

Anyway, on a brighter note, here's the scarf I've just finished for my sister in Silk Garden with crocheted flowers in toning tapestry wool (although the colours look weird in the pic)
scarf


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 10, 2005)

_Nice_ tits! 


<flexes fingers>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 10, 2005)

The scarf's very pretty too moose...  



I wasn't too bothered about the unpicking this time! 
I did actually start it a while ago anyway and then gave up on it precisely because of the bizarre problems I was having with the tension   - but really the only reason I'm not too fussed is because it's for a 12-18 month old, so it's only just over a balls' worth of yarn anyway.......


It does feel a little bit like the used bit is _tainted goods_ though  so (irrationally maybe...heh heh) I'm saving it for the arms incase it knits up a bit flatter than it would have done new.


----------



## moose (Dec 10, 2005)

Good plan, or alternate in 2 row stripes with the 'new' wool.


<fluffs jumper up over bosoms>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 10, 2005)

D'you think? 
I'll never remember to do that every two rows!  


(My thinking was that it'll eventually all flatten anyway....   )








<picks invisible fluff off mooses jumper>


----------



## moose (Dec 10, 2005)

Doing the sleeves in it will be fine. I'm used to knitting 2 row stripes because I knit a lot of Colinette and other hand-dyed wool and you have to do that to avoid obvious colour variations.    

<folds arms>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 10, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> <folds arms>





Did you forget your two row stripe rule on that jumper moose?    




Ok - stupid question - if I _was_ to knit two rows at a time, would I need to cut and rejoin the wool each time (I'm thinking of all the bastard darning)?

Or would you just leave the loops running across the back, or is there a third way that's very obvious actually, which I just haven't thought of it yet and my mum never got around to telling me?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 10, 2005)

...and when you do do two row stripes, do you find that it's as simple as using two (or more?) skeins and alternating, or do you find yourself hunting through individual skeins looking for the right colour (which I imagine is more like it)?

I'm not absolutely dead set against the idea (I'm definitely more patient these days - I reckon it's the cost of all the beautiful yarns available now which reins me in somewhat  ) - but I'd like to know what I'm up against iykwim.....


----------



## moose (Dec 10, 2005)

I leave loops up the side and use 2 skeins.

With Colinette, it's not so much the fact the the skeins are wildly different in colour, as the fact you get large patches of the same colour forming if you don't do the stripes, so your knitting looks a bit like army camouflage. 

With yarn I've squashed by knitting and unpicking, the flatter one blends in nicely. Or, if I've accidentally got a different dye lot for some of the wool, fine stripes blend in better than doing one sleeve a slightly different colour.


----------



## veracity (Dec 11, 2005)

I love the flowery scarf!


----------



## acfj (Dec 14, 2005)

*edges*

I need a bit of advice with knitting.

i'm doing a scarf using 2 knit 2 pearl however the edge of the scarf is very 'loose', not very professional looking which is a bit of a bummer as the scarf is a xmas present.

any tips on clearing this up?

i read in the stich and bitch book that you should pull the 2nd stitch of each row tightly, but i've been trying this to no avail.


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2005)

acfj said:
			
		

> I need a bit of advice with knitting.
> 
> i'm doing a scarf using 2 knit 2 pearl however the edge of the scarf is very 'loose', not very professional looking which is a bit of a bummer as the scarf is a xmas present.
> 
> ...




You can try slipping the first stitch of each row


----------



## Shmu (Dec 14, 2005)

*Help, please*

Anyone able to tell me how to cast on, please?

I haven't knitted for about 20 years, but find that when I pick up my son's knitting, it comes naturally. Just not sure how to start my own bit. We are trying to contribute to some knitting for Pakistan earthquake victims thingy.

Also, I don't know how to pick up his dropped stitches - my mum always used to do it for me and I never learnt. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.

I'm not much of a knitter as you can see.


----------



## acfj (Dec 14, 2005)

*edges*




			
				toggle said:
			
		

> You can try slipping the first stitch of each row



by that, do you mean i don't knit the first stitch of each row ?  just put it onto the other needle ?


----------



## moose (Dec 14, 2005)

Shmu said:
			
		

> Anyone able to tell me how to cast on, please?


Have a look here and scroll down to Knitting On, to watch the video of the method usually used in the UK.


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2005)

acfj said:
			
		

> by that, do you mean i don't knit the first stitch of each row ?  just put it onto the other needle ?




Yes, it gives a different look to the edge. I've found that for some yarns, pulling tightly works best, for others, slipping a stitch works best.


----------



## Shmu (Dec 15, 2005)

acfj said:
			
		

> by that, do you mean i don't knit the first stitch of each row ?  just put it onto the other needle ?


Ta moose.

Whoops - I meant to quote moose.  

Nevermind, I expect you know what I mean.


----------



## zora (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh dear, I have got a bit of a worst case scenario with my blanket.

The wool I ordered from Colinette looked quite different from what I expected, and without a pattern I just started knitting away, and now I have ended up with a weird kind of square and am out of wool, I could really have done with another ball or two. This IS a large hanky.   

So instead of a completely gorgeous envy-of-all-visitors-to-my-mum-s-house-to-come throw I've ended up with a little it's the thought that counts present.
Well, I suppose it IS the thought that counts. Also on the plus side, it looks much better now that it's wrapped in its snowmen wrapping paper.


----------



## moose (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh dear! What wool was it? 
Mothers love anything their kids have made - god knows my mum is usually lost for words


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 16, 2005)

Can you add a border?


----------



## toggle (Dec 16, 2005)

or make it into a cushion cover?


----------



## zora (Dec 17, 2005)

Awww, you're sweet! So much sympathy for my hanky! 

To answer your questions: it's point five cezanne, and the texture is just lovely , just the colours are quite different (and I really needed a bit more)...and yeah, I hope she'll like it anyway!

Re: border/cushion cover: I'm gonna take home for christmas what I made so far and then discuss the options for improvement with my mum.

Thank you very much for all your input.


----------



## toggle (Dec 28, 2005)

i feel very rich today. I went to the sales and i  bought:


20 balls of calmer

10 balls of yorkshire tweed 4 ply

10 baalls of 4 ply cotton

10 balls of handknit cotton

10 skeins if summer tweed.

If you think that i generally like rowan yarns, you would be right.....


now i need some idea of what to do with it all.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 28, 2005)

oooh... where did you get all that?  didn't realise that yarn was on sale too.... might break my "no going to the sales" rule....


----------



## toggle (Dec 28, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> oooh... where did you get all that?  didn't realise that yarn was on sale too.... might break my "no going to the sales" rule....



Libertys and John lewis.

There's a lot of cotton stuff on sale in both places. Lots of summer tweed mainly in grey or yellow, lots of cotton tape, all seasons cotton plus some r2 stuff that looks like ripped rags, also some cotton braid, linen print.

I was told that Peter Jones in slone square have some noro on sale, But i'd already bought that lot and had run out of money so I didn't go look.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks!  I might go shopping tomorrow! I've never bought Noro and I do actually have half a ton of Colinette left.. but all my knitted Crimbo presents went down a treat.... legwarmers for the MIL, fantastic Colinette bag for a mate and I still have a few more to give out...

Also have this funky bright orange wool that was brought to me from China that I need to find a use for.  

Time for another S&B I think!!

Maybe we could all bring our various pattern books and see what we can share!


----------



## toggle (Dec 28, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I might go shopping tomorrow! I've never bought Noro and I do actually have half a ton of Colinette left.. but all my knitted Crimbo presents went down a treat.... legwarmers for the MIL, fantastic Colinette bag for a mate and I still have a few more to give out...
> 
> Also have this funky bright orange wool that was brought to me from China that I need to find a use for.
> 
> ...




I would be up for that. I've got a stck of magazines as well. 

I want to find something relly nice to do with this calmer.


----------



## moose (Dec 28, 2005)

I got the Loop-d-Loop book by Teva Durham  for xmas - some really nice, unusually-shaped things in it, some of which are quite sculptural.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 28, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> I got the Loop-d-Loop book by Teva Durham  for xmas - some really nice, unusually-shaped things in it, some of which are quite sculptural.



Wow... that is some unusual stuff.... looks a bit tricky for me..... but maybe this time next year?


----------



## toggle (Dec 28, 2005)

Had a look, very unusual stuff there, some very nice ideas,  but nothing i would actully wear. A few things that could inspire me to create a design one day.....

Now wht shall i do wirth all this damn cotton?

Has nyone knitted with the calmer, there's a long cardie in one of the magazines i have made of a textured wool, the guage is similar enough to run with, but what does the calmer hang like?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2005)

where did you get the Calmer from and what colours did they have?  I have a very simple pattern for a jumper that I photocopied from someone using Calmer.....


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> where did you get the Calmer from and what colours did they have?  I have a very simple pattern for a jumper that I photocopied from someone using Calmer.....




John Lewis, oxford street. They had a purple and the greeny/grey i've got 2 packs of.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2005)

Cheers... might pop up there now.


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Cheers... might pop up there now.


  

Be prepred to dig through mounds of cotton tape


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> Be prepred to dig through mounds of cotton tape



What do you do with cotton tape?


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> What do you do with cotton tape?




Little summer tops i would guess. 

Not sure really, I didn't get any of that.


----------



## Blonde Fury (Dec 29, 2005)

Just got back from John Lewis in Liverpool and wow, did I do well on the Debbie Bliss. 23 balls of Merino Chunky in grey, navy and hot pink, and 9 hanks of Maya in two different colourways. I wasn't crazy about most of the Rowan stuff they had going, although now I'm regretting not getting some of the red cotton tape. The discounts were way better than I was expecting. I was briefly tempted by the Debbie Bliss cotton cashmere, although since I'm not sure what I'd make out of it, I refrained. Only intense stashguilt kept me from buying it anyway and waiting for the right pattern to come along.


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2005)

They had some maya when i looked, but there was only a bright red left and i didn't like that. 

Well done on getting what you wanted. I hope gaijingirl comes back reporting success as well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn you and your woolly sales reports....   

Now £90 poorer... all the Calmer was gone in JL - there was 3 packs left in Liberty's but I got a job lot of summer tweed to do a hooded top I have been meaning to do for a while.  Even with the sale it was £60!  And of course I succombed to some other stuff whilst there too. And I STILL have tons of Colinette left to use.


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2005)

only £90?

£122.50 in my case. My legs ache from carrying my daughter yesterday, and my face aches from grinning so much.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes well I only just spent a similar amount in Colinette in September and I'm nowhere near as knittastic as you!!!! I've got enough to keep me going till i die.... 

... it's just all so lovely and woolly!!


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2005)

Erm, no dear. it's just you have no where near as big a stash as me. 

i am completely unble to resist a bargain.

i also have plans to handpaint some laceweight merino to make shawls and to make a couple of lovelly knitty patterns.


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, it was just cheap 2 ply i've started on, but htere is the result f my first attempt at handpainting yarn it's so easy.

check this out


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm now having to resort to hiding wool at work as I've run out of house . 

Nice painting, btw.


----------



## eme (Jan 24, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> Well, it was just cheap 2 ply i've started on, but htere is the result f my first attempt at handpainting yarn it's so easy.
> 
> check this out



oh cool! add your pics to the flickr group !


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> oh cool! add your pics to the flickr group !




Would you prefer to link to my blog? i intend to stick all my pics up there.


----------



## acechick (Jan 25, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> Would you prefer to link to my blog? i intend to stick all my pics up there.



I do too, but now I'm putting select ones in the pool. I think it helps build a community feel for the online version of our Craft Club.


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2006)

When I've got some good ones.

The clapotis i've just made should photograph well. Rowan linen print in pinks and oranges, the colour makes it an absolute showstopper. 

I got the yarn on sale, £2.25 a ball, 6 balls to make it, deliberately dropping sitches still seems wierd to me though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2006)

i put photos up here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62559901@N00/

but they seem to be in a different place to you guys..  


ETA:  Sorted it now!


----------



## eme (Jan 25, 2006)

I can see them ok  - we are making a lot of purpley stuff, no?


----------



## zora (Jan 26, 2006)

I nearly finished the viking hat I started at the last stich 'n' bitch (only it's not really a baby hat - it's nearly big enough for me!!!), all that's left to do is to stuff the horns and sew'em on.

Speaking of which: do any of the London crafty people have any spare 'stuffing'  stuff? I expect it to come in rather large bags, and I only need a little bit for two little horns. Well, if I have to buy some, it will last me for life - or I have to get into the whole 'object' knitting thing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, I've got some you can have.


----------



## zora (Jan 26, 2006)

That would be fab!


----------



## toggle (Jan 28, 2006)

Rowan 39 arrived in the post yesterday and i adore it. I could see myself making at least 6 of the patterns in there, but realistically, it's probably going to be 2, especially when the first one i've started is a shrug in 4ply cotton. I've got a load of items that I need to photo. Both loopy's are now done. That is both loopys that i started after the first one i made first went as the s-i-l's christmas pressie, the clap, and a whole load of washcloths.

I've decided to do the edging to the shrug in a different colour to the rest of it, so i need yarn for that, and the yarn I promiced myslef for the family of hedgehogs. I got a bag of filling for them form a charity shop today for 20p.


----------



## jemima77 (Jan 29, 2006)

*GG - I've finished!*

TG!  A few false starts...a change of wool.....a bit of muttering to myself
and my boyfriend declaring that he is a knitting widow...but I've FINISHED!  My lovely bag.  Starting on a scarf (hopefully) in the same lavender and brown colours as the bag.  Very pleased with myself   

Big cheers to all you knitting fiends who helped me at the meet in January.


----------



## eme (Jan 29, 2006)

jemima77 said:
			
		

> Big cheers to all you knitting fiends who helped me at the meet in January.



It must be time to sort a date for the feb one, surely...  hooked I am, hooked...


----------



## Choc (Jan 29, 2006)

i have to admit i am a bit hooked too although these days more to our meetings than to the knitting itself...   

we could hold the next meeting in my place...unless somebody else is happy to host..?

i will come up with some dates soon. maybe more to the beginning of the month?

yay


----------



## eme (Jan 29, 2006)

Yay!




			
				Choc said:
			
		

> we could hold the next meeting in my place...unless somebody else is happy to host..?
> i will come up with some dates soon. maybe more to the beginning of the month?
> yay


----------



## jemima77 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooooh another meet would be great!  Want to learn about knitting socks but may require a demo as I find it hard to pick up stuff from books.


----------



## eme (Jan 29, 2006)

zora is your lady - sock queen!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 29, 2006)

jemima77 said:
			
		

> TG!  A few false starts...a change of wool.....a bit of muttering to myself
> and my boyfriend declaring that he is a knitting widow...but I've FINISHED!  My lovely bag.  Starting on a scarf (hopefully) in the same lavender and brown colours as the bag.  Very pleased with myself
> 
> Big cheers to all you knitting fiends who helped me at the meet in January.



YAY YAY YAY.... now you need to take a photo and put it up on our joint knitting site - your first knitting project!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 29, 2006)

jemima77 said:
			
		

> Ooooh another meet would be great!  Want to learn about knitting socks but may require a demo as I find it hard to pick up stuff from books.



Oi.. you can't go from scarves to socks whilst I'm still stuggling with stocking stitch....


----------



## Emma Herself (Jan 29, 2006)

Oooh how exiting, well done! 

My plastic bag bag has been put on hold while I experiment with embroidery for a tshirt for my sister's girlfriend's birthday, and then I've finally got to make a start on that baby jumper cos the baby is gonna be here very very soon.

I'd be happy to host but my house is really cold and a pain to get to.


----------



## acechick (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to host - I've got loads of resources on hand and stash to be plundered. I do however live near Victoria Park, an 18 minute walk (or 5 minute bus) from Mile End tube. If you're interested in a weekend afternoon gig (easier for the worker bees?) I'd be happy to host.

But then, I would totally understand if it's too much of a schlep.   

Jemima - well done! pix to the flickr pool, please!


----------



## toggle (Jan 29, 2006)

acechick said:
			
		

> I'd be more than happy to host - I've got loads of resources on hand and stash to be plundered. I do however live near Victoria Park, an 18 minute walk (or 5 minute bus) from Mile End tube. If you're interested in a weekend afternoon gig (easier for the worker bees?) I'd be happy to host.
> 
> But then, I would totally understand if it's too much of a schlep.
> 
> Jemima - well done! pix to the flickr pool, please!




Mile end is easy for me to get to, just hop on the tube and knit until I get to the other end. Weekends and the earlier beginnings and endings are better for me as well. I'm always worried that i'm going to end up missing the last tubes home.

Then again, I'd be happy to host a weekend thing as well. Get himself to take the kids out for the day.


----------



## Choc (Jan 30, 2006)

hello girls,    

would anybody be able to make it next week thursday, i think it is the 10.02.05 to mine (in central brixton) for another stitch and bitch..?

date is negotiable.

choc


----------



## toggle (Jan 30, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> hello girls,
> 
> would anybody be able to make it next week thursday, i think it is the 10.02.05 to mine (in central brixton) for another stitch and bitch..?
> 
> ...




That's not really ernough notice for me to arrange for my partner to get the time off to look after the kids. I can try though.


----------



## Choc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh, ask him and see what he can do.. otherwise we could move it to a week or half a week later on

it be nice if you came..


----------



## Choc (Jan 30, 2006)

okay new suggested dates could be  (also seeing that marmelade making is this sunday):

either tuesd, wends, or thursday in two weeks time. around the 17 th of feb.

let me know your availabilities.

thanks choc


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> okay new suggested dates could be  (also seeing that marmelade making is this sunday):
> 
> either tuesd, wends, or thursday in two weeks time. around the 17 th of feb.
> 
> ...



I'm free Tuesday 14th...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 30, 2006)

A new member for our group?   

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_1685466.html?menu=


----------



## jemima77 (Jan 30, 2006)

Will attempt to take some pics when I get the time.

GG - think the whole sock idea may be just a bit of a whim at the minute as I'm still only a wee inexperienced baby knitter - but still I can imagine myself prancing round my flat sporting a pair of freshly knitted red & pink stripey socks.... at least its something to aim for, eh?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 30, 2006)

jemima77 said:
			
		

> Will attempt to take some pics when I get the time.
> 
> GG - think the whole sock idea may be just a bit of a whim at the minute as I'm still only a wee inexperienced baby knitter - but still I can imagine myself prancing round my flat sporting a pair of freshly knitted red & pink stripey socks.... at least its something to aim for, eh?



I would go for it if I were you!!  You went straight for the bag with all the increasing and decreasing rather than the easy peasy scarf.... I reckon you'd be knitting socks in no time!

Reckon you might make it to the next S&B?  (See dates above)


----------



## toggle (Jan 30, 2006)

gawd, he's whining now. Just set a date asap and i'll kick him until he aggrees.


Oh yeah, check the blog for my latest FO. I think he's well cute.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Hodgeheg!!!!


----------



## jemima77 (Jan 30, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Reckon you might make it to the next S&B?  (See dates above)



Yes hopefully - I'm on a new firm at college and I havent quite found out how work intensive its going to be - so for a definite answer I will have to wait till closer to the time.  I could potentially do 17th Feb or a weekend meet.

Stupidly bought the wrong colour of wool at the weekend so current project is on hold till I can get the correct colour.  Planning a scarf to match the bag.   

Have decided that Liberty wool section is officially a dangerous place to be.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 30, 2006)

jemima77 said:
			
		

> Yes hopefully - I'm on a new firm at college and I havent quite found out how work intensive its going to be - so for a definite answer I will have to wait till closer to the time.  I could potentially do 17th Feb or a weekend meet.
> 
> Stupidly bought the wrong colour of wool at the weekend so current project is on hold till I can get the correct colour.  Planning a scarf to match the bag.
> 
> Have decided that Liberty wool section is officially a dangerous place to be.




Oh dear.... it is a bad bad place - I must get on with my sweater so I can start on all the other mountains of yarn   .... actually I should have said I can also do the 17th (which is a Friday right?), although I think that Choc was going for a Tues/Weds/Thurs???


----------



## Emma Herself (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd rather it was on the weds or thurs, I will maybe be able to come on the fri but def not on tue. And in fact probably not on the fri either, thinking about it...


----------



## Delphian Sibyl (Jan 31, 2006)

*knitting pattern question*

does anyone know where can you get good funky knitting patterns for kids clothes?  Sorry I know this question is a little off the general topic of conversation.  Shall I start another thread?


----------



## toggle (Jan 31, 2006)

Check your local library for some of the debbie bliss books for kids. If you look at her older books, you may have to substitute the yarns, but the designs generally aren't too bad.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 31, 2006)

On Thursday 16th, quite a few of us will be at the theatre I think!


----------



## eme (Jan 31, 2006)

weds 15th is good... (or the friday 17th)


----------



## acechick (Jan 31, 2006)

wednesdays are no good for me - I have another craft club to attend (Brick Lane). I don't mean to be unfaithful to y'all, but you're just not satisfying my needs: I need to do it regularly or I get all fidgety.


----------



## eme (Jan 31, 2006)

ooo get you!


----------



## Emma Herself (Jan 31, 2006)

So it's looking like Friday then?

I've just realised I will be free that friday...


----------



## Emma Herself (Feb 2, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## Choc (Feb 3, 2006)

oh sorry..

let's see..i would suggest tuesday or wednesday 14 (actually this is valentines ...maybe not the best date then)/15. i could also make friday the 17. but i always think it is nice to keep it a weekday so people can go out friday night..?

wednesday 15?
thursday 16?

gajingirl to which theatre are people going?


----------



## innit (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi everyone 

I feel like I've been away ages... but here you all are getting confused about dates so I guess nothing much changes 

Can someone text me when you've picked a date, currently I think I can do 15/16/17 although may not be drinking 

Happy Marmalade Making for sunday


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello knittipeeps 

Glad to see you're all still at it. I've been spinning and knitting and fighting with peeps on other forums - I even ended up with my own personal stalkers  

This week I are mostly making beaded stitch markers - sad cow 








I'm still jealous of the knitting meets that go on. Can I come to one?


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2006)

Woah, long time no see.

So who are you figting with now then?


----------



## moose (Feb 5, 2006)

Eyup, petal! Nice to see you again.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm salivating over your packaging madz!    

Welcome back.


----------



## toggle (Feb 6, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

ripping out a ball and a half in 4 ply cotton isn't fun. I need to learn to read the damn pattern before launching off on a new project.


----------



## madzone (Feb 6, 2006)

Awright me luvvlies 

Toggle the people I've been fighting with are of no importance whatsoever  Not like here. Though I did get a PM from Ground Elder sayng he thought I could start a fight in a hermitage    Grossly unfair as I never start them   

Sheo - the tins of stitch markers are my latest attempt at a cottage industry - lol. I've got some on ebay and am thinking about trolling round the yarn shops when I'm a bit better to see if they will stock them for me.

I satrted a blog about my spinning and knitting if any of you would like to read it I'll PM you the addy. I've removed links to it for now as 2 people found out where I lived and tried to piss me off. Wankers 

Toggle - I sympathise - I had to rip out a sock I was making for my stepdads crimbo pressie about 8 times. The poor sod ended up getting one sock for christmas


----------



## toggle (Feb 6, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Awright me luvvlies
> 
> Toggle the people I've been fighting with are of no importance whatsoever  Not like here. Though I did get a PM from Ground Elder sayng he thought I could start a fight in a hermitage    Grossly unfair as I never start them
> 
> ...



please pm me the link, i'd love to see.

and you can see ym attempt through my profile.


----------



## Choc (Feb 6, 2006)

hello a new date was set for the next stitch and bitch.

*wednesday the 22. *(is that right i haven't got a diary here).

due to an allround very busy week next week. i hope the date agrees with a lot of you


----------



## jemima77 (Feb 6, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> hello a new date was set for the next stitch and bitch.
> 
> *wednesday the 22. *(is that right i haven't got a diary here).
> 
> due to an allround very busy week next week. i hope the date agrees with a lot of you




I can prob make it.  Roughly where in London are you?  I have lectures till 7pm in Whitechapel so would have to get to you fairly swiftly afterwards if I'm going to get any knitting done!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 6, 2006)

jemima77 said:
			
		

> I can prob make it.  Roughly where in London are you?  I have lectures till 7pm in Whitechapel so would have to get to you fairly swiftly afterwards if I'm going to get any knitting done!



I just sent you a pm... your first??


----------



## jemima77 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hurray I got 2 personal messages.  Life is sweet! lol

I replied to both but I keep getting logged out (stupid computers) and now I'm not sure whether the replies got sent.  Pah!  Anyway Acechick & GG, if you didnt get my messages pm me again.

Ta!


----------



## acechick (Feb 8, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I satrted a blog about my spinning and knitting if any of you would like to read it I'll PM you the addy. I've removed links to it for now as 2 people found out where I lived and tried to piss me off. Wankers


ooh, I accidentally found your blog (through a webring that I look after) - I recognised the stitch markers! 

I'm very envious of your [place]*. Where can I rent one like it?!

* _don't want to give away any details if you're trying to keep schtum_


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm so jealous of all the knitting and useful crafty stuff that goes on in London. Why didn't I start coming to Urban when I still lived down South, I could have learned useful new skills instead of pissing my life away down the pub. Or maybe that should be 'at the same time as'.

Anyway, just wanted to vent some spleen and also add that I have started to learn to knit! Last night I cast on my first ever row, in a rather disgusting but cheap dark green learner's acrylic. Tonight: knit stitch! My aim: to be as good as you lot.


----------



## Emma Herself (Feb 14, 2006)

nice one, May!

So are we still on for the 22nd then? If so, I'm in


----------



## Choc (Feb 14, 2006)

Zoë Herself said:
			
		

> So are we still on for the 22nd then? If so, I'm in



yes it is still on..nice you are coming. anybody who would like to come and doesn't know where i live please send me a pm and i will reply with the details.

will be nice to see people.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 14, 2006)

Just got back from Granada... the Alhambra, teashops, snowboarding in the Sierra Nevada... and then _this_  happened...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 14, 2006)

luckily I managed to only spend about £7 on discounted stuff...


----------



## Choc (Feb 14, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> [/URL]... and then _this_  happened...




lol    good to see you had a good time..


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 15, 2006)

Woohoo! I have mastered the knit and the purl, and now have a small knitted section of the nasty green acrylic. Plus, I was drinking wine while I learned how to purl last night. A double victory!


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice one. 

There are relatively few stitches, it's all about combining them in different ways.

I've gone back to the baby jacket that i was working on months ago. I think she's grown enough that it won't drag on the floor as she walks, so it's time to get it finished, if i have enough yarn. I'm sure i got another ball of this stuff.


----------



## moose (Feb 15, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Just got back from Granada...



Ah, that shop! Our daily honeymoon conversation in Granada a couple of years ago: 
Mr M: shall we go back up to the Alhambra today - it's such a lovely day, and we could have our dinner and some wine on that sunny terrace halfway up, and a nice cake from that shop ? 
Me: Er.. you go - there's something I need to do in the town.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Ah, that shop! Our daily honeymoon conversation in Granada a couple of years ago:
> Mr M: shall we go back up to the Alhambra today - it's such a lovely day, and we could have our dinner and some wine on that sunny terrace halfway up, and a nice cake from that shop ?
> Me: Er.. you go - there's something I need to do in the town.



   Gaijinboy was surprisingly calm about it... some might say resigned.. until we crossed the square in front of the cathedral and found another one!!


----------



## Rollem (Feb 15, 2006)

sorry to gatecrash this thread, and i have to admit i have not read anymore than the first few posts, and the last few posts  but i have a question

i can knit

i can purl one

i can cast on

and i can cast off

i have just knitted a scarf for littl'un (long, straight line, lovely)

however, i have never followed a knitting pattern in my life (at least, not since i was a kid, and that was distastrous as i refused my mum's help... )

i want to knit my girl a hat, *how easy it is to follow a pattern*?


----------



## moose (Feb 15, 2006)

If you can also work out how to increase and decrease (piece of piss!) and read abbreviations, you should be fine


----------



## Rollem (Feb 15, 2006)

well, i can happily "lose" stitches, yeah! 

ok, maybe i will get a pattern and have a go...


----------



## madzone (Feb 15, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> sorry to gatecrash this thread, and i have to admit i have not read anymore than the first few posts, and the last few posts  but i have a question
> 
> i can knit
> 
> ...



You can knit a really cool hat by just knitting 2 squares and sewing them together. And you can tie the corners with contrasting wool and hey presto - tassles !


----------



## Rollem (Feb 15, 2006)

oooh, that sounds like a good idea

will give that a try too 

can you knit jumpers in the same fashion?


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2006)

Ive got lots of patterns and books n stuff if you want to have a look for something to knit rollem? I only learnt to knit from the craft club..... about a year ago and Im having a crack at making a cardigan  

It'd help you imo to have a reference guide thing about what the terminology means - I could photocopy you one of those too! then if you do get stuck just come on here and ask


----------



## Rollem (Feb 15, 2006)

sounds good callie, cheers


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2006)

Why not come to our next meeting... next week Weds 22nd?


----------



## Rollem (Feb 15, 2006)

ah, cheers. i would

wednesdays are no good for me though, one of the few days i can get to the gym! (the joys of parenthood get in the way otherwise...)


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been knitting, or rather crocheting, Bark from Rowan 38, which is this







It's a strange thing but it only took a couple of evenings and I think I like it. I used up loads of random brown chunky wool from the stash. It's a cool pattern actually: it's just a quarter circle, which you wear with the middle pointing down your back, and because the top edge curves outwards, it folds over into a collar - it's much neater than in the photo and is decidedly a capelet.

Anyway, I've got to the edging now and I'm having trouble. Mainly because it calls for Big Wool Tuft, three balls of it, and I'm trying to do it without buying any more wool. Can anyone suggest a tufty sort of stitch or other solution I could try?


----------



## madzone (Feb 17, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I've been knitting, or rather crocheting, Bark from Rowan 38, which is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you seen that skeet boa that I posted a link to on the cool knitting thread today? It's done with ss on the outside and a column of rib. You unravel the ss so that it's kind of loopy and the ribbing stays put and makes a kind of backbone. Could you adapt that to make an edging?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought about some kind of fringey thing but it seemed a bit OTT. In the end I've done a sort of double picot edging (picots being knobbly things), which looks vaguely barky and not too bad I think.


----------



## zora (Feb 20, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> hello a new date was set for the next stitch and bitch.
> 
> *wednesday the 22. *(is that right i haven't got a diary here).
> 
> due to an allround very busy week next week. i hope the date agrees with a lot of you



What time do we start? I can be there for 6.30, or is that too early? (Not sure how long I can stay; I'm meant to view a room in Herne Hill just after 8pm, but - hopefully, hopefully, fingers crossed I will have have found somewhere to live before then and won't have to go!)

Look forward to it.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 20, 2006)

Could you PM me with your address please, choc.


----------



## Choc (Feb 21, 2006)

pm's are on their way   

it looks like zora, eme, gajingirl, zoeherself, ruby, toggle and ms t 
(plus whom i have forgot..)

are considering to come. will be good to see you tomorrow.

xx


----------



## tastebud (Feb 21, 2006)

i might be there. by default.

sans knitting though.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 21, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Could you PM me with your address please, choc.



can you bring the pans, Ms T?


----------



## han (Feb 21, 2006)

can't make tomorrow, boooo 
Have a lovely time, gals!


----------



## jemima77 (Feb 21, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> pm's are on their way
> 
> it looks like zora, eme, gajingirl, zoeherself, ruby, toggle and ms t
> (plus whom i have forgot..)
> ...



And me!  (hopefully)  Could you pm me with your address? My pm thing is a bit sick - I can receive them but I cant seem to reply....stupid thing   

I can't make it till about 8ish cos have revision lectures to go to - I can text Gajingirl tomorrow if I can't make it just so you'll know.

Cheers!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2006)

jemima77 said:
			
		

> And me!  (hopefully)  Could you pm me with your address? My pm thing is a bit sick - I can receive them but I cant seem to reply....stupid thing
> 
> I can't make it till about 8ish cos have revision lectures to go to - I can text Gajingirl tomorrow if I can't make it just so you'll know.
> 
> Cheers!



Jem.. I emailed you!


----------



## Emma Herself (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be there, knitting the same thing as I was last time actually - had loads of little projects for other people in between and now finally I may get to finish the bag!

Ruby are you done with the r2 book? No worries if you're not


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 21, 2006)

Yep, I'll put it in my bag now so as not to forget it (hopefully!).


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Bloody stupid, bloody idiot bloody man.

looking at something as simple as a a date and booking the right evening off is beyind him.

Have fun people.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 22, 2006)

Kill him?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 22, 2006)

Run him through the heart with a 1.5mm.

No, a 10mm. That'd really hurt.


----------



## toggle (Feb 22, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Run him through the heart with a 1.5mm.
> 
> No, a 10mm. That'd really hurt.




i was considering an attack with multiple 2mm dpns. That and he's got to deal with the laundry the cat pissed on.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 22, 2006)

That sounds fair.


----------



## zora (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks loads for hosting this lovely evening, Choc and Vixen! (Welcome, Vixen, to the craft club. )

Here's the link for the baby viking hat I was making. This is a great and easy project to have a go with double-pointed needles (in case I forgot to mention it).


----------



## Emma Herself (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah cheers choc wasa great evening


----------



## tastebud (Feb 23, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Thanks loads for hosting this lovely evening, Choc and Vixen! (Welcome, Vixen, to the craft club. )


Thanks for teaching me how to knit!


----------



## Choc (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks for coming everybody. i have really enjoyed myself although apologies for being a bit all over the place as i was so excited to be hosting and getting visitors all at the same time. a really exciting wednesday for me.

toggle you were missed by us. see you next time (he deffo deserves to clean the cat piss laundry for this  ).


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for having us, choc, that was great


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been meaning to ask - I've been reading the stitch & bitch stuff that's all over the net right now. Have sew fast sew easy threatened to sue S&B groups for using the name over here yet or is it all just happening in the states?


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

The only people that seem to be getting hit are those running yahoo groups and a couple of the big craft websites being told they can't discuss the details of the case.


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> The only people that seem to be getting hit are those running yahoo groups and a couple of the big craft websites being told they can't discuss the details of the case.



It seems a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut.

BTW I just got a bollocking on knitty. Does zibbo always have a bug up her ass or am I honoured?


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> It seems a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut.
> 
> BTW I just got a bollocking on knitty. Does zibbo always have a bug up her ass or am I honoured?




bit of both.

They have a big habit of selectively enforcing the rules there depending on whether the mods know you or aggree with you. if you are a known face there, you can get away with a lot more because it's pretty easy to get others to do your 'advertising' for you.

Check the love in that some people have about a site called the garter belt, where a certain board moderator sells her patterns. i've seen other examples of stuff like that as well, links to etsy sales etc.


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> bit of both.
> 
> They have a big habit of selectively enforcing the rules there depending on whether the mods know you or aggree with you. if you are a known face there, you can get away with a lot more because it's pretty easy to get others to do your 'advertising' for you.
> 
> Check the love in that some people have about a site called the garter belt, where a certain board moderator sells her patterns. i've seen other examples of stuff like that as well, links to etsy sales etc.



Ahh like that is it?   

I wouldn't mind but I wouldn't be so fucking stupid as to be so blatant. I put it in that forum because I thought other people might find it interesting or like to do it themsleves. She sent me a really snotty PM so I've sent ehr one right back 

People? I like my sheep.


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> lol


I think I might be burning my little yarny bridges over there. 
I can't abide all the smiley smiley carol fucking smiley shit you get fom some people. Smiling and protesting their 'friendliness' whilst slipping one up yer arse   

Well, it's good to talk -rofl


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I think I might be burning my little yarny bridges over there.
> I can't abide all the smiley smiley carol fucking smiley shit you get fom some people. Smiling and protesting their 'friendliness' whilst slipping one up yer arse
> 
> Well, it's good to talk -rofl




let it go there, seriously. 

I know they have got your back up, but you're not doing yourself any favours any more, 

YOU cannot win this one, I should be able to do damage limitation there.


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> let it go there, seriously.
> 
> I know they have got your back up, but you're not doing yourself any favours any more,
> 
> YOU cannot win this one, I should be able to do damage limitation there.




Nah - they can ban me if they want to. I've managed for years without some shitty knitting forum, I'm sure I'll live 

I was going to leave it ages ago until they fucking piled in.


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Nah - they can ban me if they want to. I've managed for years without some shitty knitting forum, I'm sure I'll live
> 
> I was going to leave it ages ago until they fucking piled in.




I'm trying to make that point.

you may have noticed.


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> I'm trying to make that point.
> 
> you may have noticed.



I have.

And I'm very grateful


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I have.
> 
> And I'm very grateful




now we see if they bother to reply to me.


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> now we see if they bother to reply to me.




I've cheered up anyway - a woman at the guild has just told me about this and himself has said we can go as it's the same time as the goat doesn't need milking for a few weeks.

I'd better start saving now for all the fibrey goodies I'm sure to want


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

You're tempting me again.


Bitch.


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> You're tempting me again.
> 
> 
> Bitch.


It's what I does best


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> It's what I does best




I know.





and no reply yet, but i did get the last word in.


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> i did get the last word in.



Good innit


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Good innit



yeah, i tend to use a rubber hamer there, rather than a baseball bat though


----------



## madzone (Feb 23, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> yeah, i tend to use a rubber hamer there, rather than a baseball bat though



I'm no good with rubber hammers, I always miss   

And since that thread there's been about 50 hits on the blog


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'm no good with rubber hammers, I always miss
> 
> And since that thread there's been about 50 hits on the blog




pmsl


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 24, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Smiling and protesting their 'friendliness' whilst slipping one up yer arse






Are we still talking knitting here, you mucky fucking bastard?


----------



## madzone (Feb 24, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Are we still talking knitting here, you mucky fucking bastard?


I can multitask


----------



## eme (Feb 24, 2006)

pics from weds on Flickr .... thanks choc - was a lovely way to spend a weds eve ...shame I didn't stay a bit longer...


----------



## Choc (Feb 24, 2006)

cool...well done for taking some pics eme


----------



## Chamo76 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Crocheter converted*

I am a crocheter at heart and have made a large amount of blankets for friends and hats for no-one as they're too itchy and stiff but am now dabbling in the wonderful world of knitting. Currently attempting to knit a Millwall scarf for my bear and I'm not to old for a bear it's perfectly respectable as I have a boyfriend too hence the Millwall scarf to try and bond the two......erm


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 24, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> pics from weds on Flickr .... thanks choc - was a lovely way to spend a weds eve ...shame I didn't stay a bit longer...


 Looking at those pictures I'm still really not sure about that shawl thing. I might take it apart and do it again, minus possibly the cream colour and that reddy brown colinette, and with more black.

It's come out a bit lopsided somehow too. It was when I'd finished it, so I blocked it straight, but one corner has sagged down again. I don't understand how that happened when I increased correctly where it said.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldtop/103772861/in/pool-u75craftclub/


----------



## acechick (Mar 1, 2006)

What a weekend in sport!

Hip Knits AND Texere are both having open days this weekend. Anyone interested?


----------



## eme (Mar 1, 2006)

would like to but am busy this weekend...


----------



## innit (Mar 1, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Looking at those pictures I'm still really not sure about that shawl thing. I might take it apart and do it again, minus possibly the cream colour and that reddy brown colinette, and with more black.
> 
> It's come out a bit lopsided somehow too. It was when I'd finished it, so I blocked it straight, but one corner has sagged down again. I don't understand how that happened when I increased correctly where it said.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldtop/103772861/in/pool-u75craftclub/


Nooooo!  It looks great to me.

I have been sent a invite for the private preview of the contemporary textiles fair on Friday 10th March, but I can't go as I'm moving house the next day (in fact I'm going to miss the whole goddamn thing because of moving)...

it's a free invite which admits 2, can send it to anyone who fancies going.

And thanks choc for last week, it was a great night and has got me knitting again 

let's have another one soon!


----------



## moose (Mar 2, 2006)

Ha! I have finally finished my sensible black cotton cardi in the bloody crap Debbie Bastard Bliss Cathay which has been boring the pants off me for 6 months. Let there be rejoicing in the land. I will _never_ knit a whole garment on 3.5 needles again.


----------



## eme (Mar 2, 2006)

well done you!   
You want to try doing a jumper with 2.75's and then discovering it doesn't fit next... !!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 2, 2006)

innit said:
			
		

> Nooooo!  It looks great to me.



Too late! It's being cannibalised for version 2.0, which is largely black and red. Which is looking way nicer already, and which I will hopefully wear out of the house, since it goes with stuff and is not appallingly ugly. I've realised, doing it again, that it's in fact meant to be lopsided.

Well done moose. Do we get a picture?


----------



## moose (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not good at photographing black things. It's this one - buttonless, so I've decorated a kilt pin with crocheted black and grey dangly flowers to pin it together with.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh God - you lot are so patient aswell as creative!


That's a lovely cardy moose   and Rubes, your wrap was lovely as it was too - but even if it hadn't been, I would never have had the patience to unpick and start again  (seriously, I'm SO impressed - but that's why you managed to make that truly _beautiful_ silk throw for your sister, whereas I would never have made it passed the two month mark!   ) 

I've finished a bag for a friend and a jumper for the small girl (I say 'finished' but I've yet to pick up the stitches for the neck and complete the putting together)....will take some pictures soon.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 24, 2006)

No posts on this thread for a month and a half 

I'm currently knitting Tubey, from knitty. You start by knitting both sleeves and a connecting bit across the back, all in one piece. It brings home to you just how long the human wingspan is - there's miles of it! Still, I'm only part of the way down the second sleeve and it's looking nice already, would make a good (and pretty simple) shrug with that section alone.


----------



## moose (Apr 24, 2006)

Too busy knitting to post 

I've just finished a cardi in some Lopi I bought from Iceland - very chunky, but light and super-warm. Roll on winter 

I'm also making a cardi with crocheted flower inserts in Colinette Giotto - and I need to wear it tomorrow tonight, so burning the midnight oil tonight!


----------



## eme (Apr 28, 2006)

should we enter this!?! 
(see jam / cake / knitting categories   )

knitting for the millions of babies that all my friends seem to be having at the mo - making bootees for one this weekend.. I swore I'd never make any but I like these... will post pic later...


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 28, 2006)

Well there's always the Lambeth Country Show. I don't know what the categories are or how one would go about finding out and entering.


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm working on quite a few things at the moment. You can check the blog for an updated list. I'm a very bad girl like that, having loads and loads of things on the go all the time. 

But i'm working on actually writing out the pattern for my new hat. it's really simple, should work with a variety of weights of yarn. I'm knitting one up according to the pattern right now.


----------



## eme (May 3, 2006)

From what we were saying about Merino sheep and their poor little lamb bottoms being cut (or whatever it was!) here is a curious site with many fake-sheep alternatives!

Also I finished off those Left and Right bootees...


----------



## madzone (May 3, 2006)

That's a good site eme  It was on there that I found out the difference between tussah and mulberry silk/

BTW - sweet booties - maybe you should do some Love Hate ones


----------



## eme (May 22, 2006)

it's all quiet on the knitting front round here....  where are you all? I miss you...


----------



## toggle (May 22, 2006)

too quiet.

check my blog for a couple of my hats.


----------



## Jenerys (May 23, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> From what we were saying about Merino sheep and their poor little lamb bottoms being cut (or whatever it was!) here is a curious site with many fake-sheep alternatives!
> 
> Also I finished off those Left and Right bootees...


eme, was the bootee pattern on line? They're dead cute they are


----------



## eme (May 23, 2006)

was from a freebie supplement. but I can scan it for you... PM me you email address....


----------



## Choc (May 23, 2006)

those booties are really cuuuute!  

toggle what is your blog adress again?


should we have a knitting meeting soon again? 

in fact i will go and start a thread about it.


----------



## toggle (May 23, 2006)

click my name, it's linked as my homepage in the drop down menu.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 23, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> it's all quiet on the knitting front round here....  where are you all? I miss you...


I'm just quietly getting on with my tubey jumper.


----------



## eme (May 23, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I'm just quietly getting on with my tubey jumper.



How's it going? I just got the pattern for this - looks super nice, but will probably take me (another) year to get finished!


----------



## RubyToogood (May 23, 2006)

I think it's going to be ace. I'm just working down the body rib rib rib at the moment, which is fairly dull.


----------



## acechick (May 25, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> it's all quiet on the knitting front round here....  where are you all? I miss you...



oops, sorry. Have updated the flickr group with some of the latest.

I visited the most UNREAL yarn shop on my recent travels: Romni in Toronto. I have honestly never seen anything so enormous. Oh, the choice! Oh, the strong sterling!


----------



## eme (Jun 5, 2006)

Just finished Cannes (again - had to rip out the collar first time as it went all wonky and wrong....)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 5, 2006)

That's great!

I'm still on the bloody jumper


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jun 15, 2006)

So...
I've knitted a ton of different colour squares and it's time to attach them all together. One possibility is attaching the squares to each other in a contrasting colour; I like this idea as long as I can hit upon an attractive, and relatively flat, way to do it. (I don't do sewing on a scale that has to be seen to be believed.)

I think crochet is the way forward; the question is, who has experience of attaching _knitted_ squares by way of crochet?

And is there some kind of knitted blanket etiquette about which colours to use to join up different coloured squares?

i await instruction


----------



## moose (Jun 15, 2006)

Crocheting knitted squares together is easier than sewing them - just poke your crocket hook through the edges of the knitting at equal intervals. I tend to use one colour which tones or contrasts with all of the squares. I spread all the squares out on the floor and move them around till I'm happy with the arrangement, before I start. 




I've just knitted a speedy lacy capelet thing with ties and bobbles from Stitch'n'Bitch Nation, I've got a very fine-but-fluffy cardi going on in a delicious shade of blackcurrant, and next on the needles is a little felted skull and crossbones purse.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably a futile question, but I don't suppose anyone has a set of 12mm (big thick) DPNs I could borrow do they? I don't mind paying postage, I just don't fancy shelling out another £6 + p&p for a set of needles I'll probably never use again.

Or a circular would probably do.


----------



## Emma Herself (Jul 18, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I've just knitted a speedy lacy capelet thing with ties and bobbles from Stitch'n'Bitch Nation,



Oooh ooh ooh I know the one you mean! It's lovely! Ha ha I've made 3 of those, it's addictive  what are you making it out of? I've been using Colinette mohair for my ones so far...

I'm currently making the "river" lacy shawl thing from Rowan 38 in a kind of purpley, I'm hoping it'll come out as nice as this one:







And I'm also working on a strange purple fluffy jumper I'm making up as I go along 

I can't help with the needles, sorry rubes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

That's really nice ^^ 

<thinks of taking up knitting>


----------



## Emma Herself (Jul 18, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> <thinks of taking up knitting>



You know it makes sense


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I have got a niece on the way in November... are baby clothes/booties etc quite easy? I haven't knitted since I was about 9 or 10


----------



## Emma Herself (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd say baby clothes are a perfect place to start, or better yet, baby blankets!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

Just a square or rectangle... sounds like my level... might have to investigate needles and wool once I've moved house


----------



## Emma Herself (Jul 18, 2006)

Excellent stuff. Be sure to get nice soft baby-specific wool... ooooh it's so nice and soft... ahem... yes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL 

baby-specific wool noted.  I'll be back asking for tips. Actually don't think I'll be able to start unless I come to a meet... I have no idea how to cast on or cast off.


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> baby-specific wool noted.  I'll be back asking for tips. Actually don't think I'll be able to start unless I come to a meet... I have no idea how to cast on or cast off.




Come along then. If I can make it, I'll bring along some stuff for you to learn with. 

if not, then you can pop over my place sometime after I get back from camp and I'll give you a lesson


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Probably a futile question, but I don't suppose anyone has a set of 12mm (big thick) DPNs I could borrow do they? I don't mind paying postage, I just don't fancy shelling out another £6 + p&p for a set of needles I'll probably never use again.
> 
> Or a circular would probably do.




Closest I've got is a 10mm circ. If you want that, you will have to wait until either I finish the shawl on it, that will be about 2-3 days. Only 12mm I've got are straights.

So what's the plan for this one?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> Come along then. If I can make it, I'll bring along some stuff for you to learn with.
> 
> if not, then you can pop over my place sometime after I get back from camp and I'll give you a lesson


Will do if I'm free - will keep checking the thread for the next date... if I can't make it I'll be in touch for a lesson  cheers toggle


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Will do if I'm free - will keep checking the thread for the next date... if I can't make it I'll be in touch for a lesson  cheers toggle



No probs. I'm teaching knitting on camp, so I will get loads of practice explaining everything.


----------



## Emma Herself (Jul 18, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> No probs. I'm teaching knitting on camp, so I will get loads of practice explaining everything.



Oh you lucky beast! Am I too old for camp? it sounds fun.


----------



## madzone (Jul 18, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Probably a futile question, but I don't suppose anyone has a set of 12mm (big thick) DPNs I could borrow do they? I don't mind paying postage, I just don't fancy shelling out another £6 + p&p for a set of needles I'll probably never use again.
> 
> Or a circular would probably do.


If all else fails you could do it with some dowel, a pencil sharpener and some sandpaper in about half an hour.


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoë Herself said:
			
		

> Oh you lucky beast! Am I too old for camp? it sounds fun.



I'm going, and you're younger than me.


----------



## Emma Herself (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow I thought it was like a camp for kids you were teaching at, it sounds even better now!


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoë Herself said:
			
		

> Wow I thought it was like a camp for kids you were teaching at, it sounds even better now!




it sort of is for the kids, but they like having the adults about because they can do more.


----------



## Choc (Jul 19, 2006)

i have cocheted a little belt for my god child at the german knitting group last sunday who are inspired by us    i know almost all of them as well (mz cousin has initiated it) and had pretty much the same feeling about it like our dos.

except that it was hotter and they didn't drink any alcohol   


i have stocked up at the handicapped charity shop on plenty of crochet hooks and a few more knitting needles...i have also bought a small bag full of buttons there..can't wait to do something with those as well.

planning to do more crochet for a while..


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 20, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> Closest I've got is a 10mm circ. If you want that, you will have to wait until either I finish the shawl on it, that will be about 2-3 days. Only 12mm I've got are straights.
> 
> So what's the plan for this one?



I got some ribbon twist in the Liberty's sale, which is meant to be going to be a shrug, similar to the top of the Tubey jumper, and I'd rather do the sleeves on DPNs than having to sew them up. I want to do it on big needles so it's fairly holey and therefore not too warm to wear at cool moments now. Not sure if this is all going to work out though. I've still got another 3 projects on the needles too


----------



## toggle (Jul 20, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I got some ribbon twist in the Liberty's sale, which is meant to be going to be a shrug, similar to the top of the Tubey jumper, and I'd rather do the sleeves on DPNs than having to sew them up. I want to do it on big needles so it's fairly holey and therefore not too warm to wear at cool moments now. Not sure if this is all going to work out though. I've still got another 3 projects on the needles too



Only 3?

I'm bad at this, I've got at least 13.

I've also got 9 balls of r2 rag to work out what to do with. Should have been 10, but one ball went out of the package after, like 3/4 of packages I recieve, was opened in the postal system.


----------



## eme (Jul 26, 2006)

*finished this yesterday...*









It's the One Skein Wonder from Glampyre.com (it actually used one and half of the Summer Tweed that Sonik got me for my birthday...) Still, it fits! woo!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 26, 2006)

Eme.. I wouldn't mind making this... but I have a few questions..

Yarn:  heavy worsted or aran weight - what kind of wool did you use?


 Needles

Size 8US (5mm) 24” circular

Size 5US (3.5mm) 24” circular

Do you have to use circular- I thought you were doing it on straights?


----------



## eme (Jul 26, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Yarn:  heavy worsted or aran weight - what kind of wool did you use?
> 
> Needles
> Size 8US (5mm) 24” circular Size 5US (3.5mm) 24” circular
> ...



Worsted is UK Double Knit I think? Summer Tweed is about that thickness... but you'd have to swatch with whatever you were using to see if it was ok

I used straights to do the main part as the circulars were pissing me off, and not entirely necessary for me using the that thickness of yarn. The stitches were pretty bunched up together (you are increasing the number of stitches) by the end though!

the smaller size needles have to be circulars as you are picking up stitches all along the neck / body edges...

oh and final thing - you are knitting this from the neck down! This had me v confused as I couldn't figure out which bit I was knitting from her pattern as there was no diagram thing of the final shape...

it's a v cute pattern though, and I can see myself using it again...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 26, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> the smaller size needles have to be circulars as you are picking up stitches all along the neck / body edges...



I know everyone thinks I'm mad.. but I still can't get the hang of circular flipping needles.... I'll give them another go and see...


----------



## toggle (Jul 26, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I know everyone thinks I'm mad.. but I still can't get the hang of circular flipping needles.... I'll give them another go and see...




It's worth persevering, there are some really nice things that can be made a lot easier by using circs.

I've got a needlemaster set to show off when I next see you gals. Well, at least I hope I should have it. I bought it on sale from a US distributer and it's being re shipped to me by a friend in florida. She posted it to me about 2 weeks ago. I hate waiting.


----------



## moose (Jul 26, 2006)

I've knitted a lovely Colinette cardie in Giotto, but the sleeves are so long they dangle in my beer. I'm trying to pluck up enthusiasm to take them off, unpick to halfway and re-knit.


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2006)

Apologies if this has already been posted (about to rush off to work, no time to trawl through thread, wanted to pass on this info...)

Now you can knit in the dark! There's a better picture here.

Also, crochet hooks!

Now you can knit at gigs, the cinema, or make people say "Oh wow, cool" while knitting at a festival.


----------



## moose (Jul 27, 2006)

Now my life is complete. Thank you god.


----------



## aqua (Jul 27, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I've knitted a lovely Colinette cardie in Giotto, but the sleeves are so long they dangle in my beer. I'm trying to pluck up enthusiasm to take them off, unpick to halfway and re-knit.



NOOOO give it to me  sleeves are always too short for me


----------



## moose (Jul 27, 2006)

Tooo late! Sleeves are off, and 3 inches shorter


----------



## aqua (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Callie (Jul 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any advice for me or handy on-lines guides for button holes? Ive got a cardi that needs them and Ive had a practice but when I do the cast on on the top half of the hole its all very loose and untidy  should I just keep practising? get a zip?


----------



## moose (Jul 27, 2006)

I just make a hole by doing a yarn over followed by k2tog then carry on as normal.


----------



## eme (Aug 3, 2006)

just trying out the new Tapestry yarn from Rowan... it is soooooooooo soft! 70% wool, 30% soyabean fibre.... (crosses fingers its not soyabeans from the Amazon rainforest.....  )


----------



## moose (Aug 3, 2006)

I've got a stash of that waiting for winter. 

I'm currently crocheting a little lacy jacket from the Happy Hooker. Blimey, doesn't crocheting take a lot of wool?  Should be finished by the weekend as I keep staying up till stupid o'clock doing it.


----------



## eme (Aug 3, 2006)

I still haven't got the hang of crochet beyond 'make a chain, then...'
A lot of the time I'm just jabbing the hook into what I imagine is the right place, and then end up surprised, when 'oh look, it looks like a bag of knots'.... 
I like the idea of crochet being a 3d thing rather than knitting which is more 2d but...gah... I haven't that click of 'oh _that's_ how it works!' with crochet (yet!)

What colour Tapestry do you have?


----------



## moose (Aug 3, 2006)

I have the Rustic. I was a total loser at crochet till a woman at Glastonbury 2 years ago showed me how to do it left handed. Now I find it surprisingly easy. This is my first proper project (i.e. doesn't just involve sewing squares together) and it's a bit hit and miss, but I don't think it matters so much with lacy stuff.  The Happy Hooker book (in the Stitch and Bitch series) is great for beginners.


----------



## eme (Aug 10, 2006)

very angry knitting!


----------



## toggle (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm starting to elarn contenintal knitting atm. I've just about got the hang of the cast on and the knit, but the perl is still defeating me. 

I also taught a bunc of teens to knit and made a whole load of knit a river squares.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> very angry knitting!


He's quite cool though


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> I'm starting to elarn contenintal knitting atm. I've just about got the hang of the cast on and the knit, but the perl is still defeating me.
> 
> I also taught a bunc of teens to knit and made a whole load of knit a river squares.



Oooh you're back  Was it fun?

I'm interested in continental knitting because it's supposed to be faster. Do you think it will be?


----------



## toggle (Aug 11, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Oooh you're back  Was it fun?
> 
> I'm interested in continental knitting because it's supposed to be faster. Do you think it will be?




I think so, once I get used to it.

and yeah, it was pretty good fun, but very, very tiring. I'm staying at home now until october.


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> I think so, once I get used to it.
> 
> and yeah, it was pretty good fun, but very, very tiring. I'm staying at home now until october.


----------



## toggle (Aug 15, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

>




What bugs me the most is that I'm almost done on my faroese shawl, but I'm too fucked to knit the lace border at thr end and keep track of over 400 stitches. 

So I'm sewing together blanket squares and knitting a few more. I think I've got to knit about another 150 or so 10x10 cm squares and sew together about 280 of them and then sew on the borders. i'm going to see fucking squares in my sleep at this rate, I've sewn about 30 of the damn things in today and I want to burn the fucking blanket.

bad mood.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I need to start on this baby blanket in the next couple of weeks (I know it doesn't need to be ready til November, but I'm slow)... where is the best place to buy wool from? And does anyone have a rough idea how much I'd need?

Cheers 

Next step... learning how to knit


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 16, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I think I need to start on this baby blanket in the next couple of weeks (I know it doesn't need to be ready til November, but I'm slow)... where is the best place to buy wool from? And does anyone have a rough idea how much I'd need?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Next step... learning how to knit



One of my first projects was a baby blanket.  I have it still as I'm keeping it for if I ever get around to sprogging up!

I have a really good book called Baby Knits for beginners (it's a Debbie Bliss book) which I really liked when I first started knitting.  The projects start easy and then each one introduces a new technique.  The blanket one is very good for learning how to sew up (boring but very necessary). 

The yarn is gorgeous - but not cheap and you can get it in Liberty's/John Lewis etc.  I have also made a really really easy and really lovely baby jumper from the same book which I gave to a friend's new born this year.  It was so well received I'm going to make a few more (as my friends seem to be procreating at a rate of knots!)

Anyway, I would be happy to send you the pattern.  I can scan it and email it to you.
GG
 

The blanket:







You can see all the other patterns here:
http://www.woolneedlework.com/Pattern/Debbie_Bliss_Books/Baby_Knits_For_Beginners.shtml


----------



## toggle (Aug 16, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> where is the best place to buy wool from? And does anyone have a rough idea how much I'd need?



Depends where you are, what you want the blanket made out of.

If you do use wool, make sure it's superwash wool, as in the thing can go in the machine. There's a patchwork knit blanket in a book GG has that I'm sure she can talk to you about, IIRC, it's just garter stitch so it's good for beginners and she can tell you how much wool you'd need. And how to sew it up.

Just don't do what i've done and decide to start on a patchwork knit bedspread.


----------



## toggle (Aug 16, 2006)

hehe, great minds think alike.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks GG and toggle... looks like 1 ball each of 5 colours - might not go for the ones in the pic though. if you could send over the pattern that'd be great.

Don't mind spending a little, tis my first niece  will have a look this weekend.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 16, 2006)

Pm me your email address and I'll send it over.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 16, 2006)

Just noticed she's got a new baby knits book out:

http://www.debbieblissonline.com/books/bc2/index.htm

Also.. there is a mistake in the original pattern so you need more yarn that you think... (pattern revisions are on her website above)

"GARTER STITCH BLANKET
MATERIALS:
Yarn amounts should read: One 50g ball Debbie Bliss cashmerino aran in each of Pale Mauve (A), Fuchsia (B), Teal (D), Dark Mauve (E) and *two 50g balls *Debbie Bliss cashmerino aran in Pale Blue (C).

GARTER STITCH SQUARES:
As given, but do not leave a long end of yarn for sewing up."


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

cheers gg... maybe I should just stick with those colours... will take me ages to pick otherwise


----------



## toggle (Aug 16, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> cheers gg... maybe I should just stick with those colours... will take me ages to pick otherwise



YOu need to pick colours you will like working with. Unless those colours really grab you, then change them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> YOu need to pick colours you will like working with. Unless those colours really grab you, then change them.


Ok... I'll see what colours they have in John Lewis/Liberty


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

Not going to get a head of myself... but might try this after the blanket 






awwwww


----------



## eme (Aug 16, 2006)

If that's the Debbie Bliss one - I just made one!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep that's the one... your stripey one looks nicer than the plain one though


----------



## toggle (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm always carefull about making garments out of the debbie biss books. The shaping can be quite wierd and the sizes are generally absolutely huge. Great lump is still wearing the jumper that was supposedly for an 18 month old


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 16, 2006)

flippin double post again


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 16, 2006)

Are Debbie Bliss yarns actually machine washable? There seems to be an issue with luxury baby yarns not being, which makes them a pain for parents.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 16, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Are Debbie Bliss yarns actually machine washable? There seems to be an issue with luxury baby yarns not being, which makes them a pain for parents.



Yes they are... according to her website:

Baby cashmerino looks and feels like a luxury yarn but importantly is easy wash and wear, making it both baby and carer friendly.

And certainly mine came with washing instructions...


----------



## toggle (Aug 16, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Are Debbie Bliss yarns actually machine washable? There seems to be an issue with luxury baby yarns not being, which makes them a pain for parents.




it's the rowan soft baby that is not machine washable. I've got some of that, I'm sure I will use it for somehting. It's scrummy and soft, but i wouldn't use it for a baby. I'ts too fluffy, far too much potential to wreck the yarn trying to clean wheatabix off it.


----------



## moose (Aug 22, 2006)

*Recent adventures in crochet...*

Bag to keep small stuff in in the campervan
Lacey shrug thing


----------



## Choc (Aug 22, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> If that's the Debbie Bliss one - I just made one!



is there already a second one on the go again in this picture?

the little baby hats are addictive aren't they..?  


btw i have just started on an adult hat. in black wool. can't see anything it is weird to knit with dark wool..


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2006)

woohoo... I have my wool now, and hoping someone will be able to act as tutor on Sunday?


----------



## toggle (Aug 24, 2006)

I went to hobbycrafy earlier and they have r2 paper and fuzzi felt for £1 per ball. 

I know that there isn't one near most of you guys, so if this bbq thing is on for this weekend, if anyone wants me to get some for them, I will.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 24, 2006)

*Moose
*
Am very impressed with lacy shrug thing. Do you feel like sharing the pattern?


----------



## moose (Aug 24, 2006)

It's from the Happy Hooker - the Stitch and Bitch crochet book. It looks hideously complicated, but when you get into the swing of it it's not too bad. Besides, with lace, who knows when you've cocked up?  

It was amazed at how much yarn it took, though - it's surprisingly heavy in weight because there are about 7 balls of aran weight in there 

If you want me to photocopy the pattern, in a copyright infringing kind of way, pm me


----------



## innit (Aug 24, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> It's the One Skein Wonder from Glampyre.com (it actually used one and half of the Summer Tweed that Sonik got me for my birthday...) Still, it fits! woo!


Is that you wearing it lady?  looks good


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm on my fourth square  (only another 52 to go).

My right hand is getting a bit achey though.


----------



## toggle (Aug 30, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'm on my fourth square  (only another 52 to go).
> 
> My right hand is getting a bit achey though.



Take a break from it then, or try to relax your hand or shift the way you are moving. Knitting isn't supposed to hurt.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2006)

I have stopped for tonight... I think I might be gripping the needles too hard and concentrating too much, maybe because I'm tired.


----------



## toggle (Aug 30, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I have stopped for tonight... I think I might be gripping the needles too hard and concentrating too much, maybe because I'm tired.



Sure.

I start getting rsi symptoms from knitting too much. got 'em now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 30, 2006)

I've finished my Tubey jumper finally! And I think I'm going to wear it a *lot*. Although I might have actually made it a bit too long now .

The only issue is going to be what if anything to wear underneath it, because of the neckline:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTtubey.html

A vest top would be fine, but would mean I wouldn't want to take the jumper off, because I have arm issues and don't really wear vest tops with nothing over the top. So I may only be able to wear it in situations where I know I'm not going to want to take my jumper off.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 30, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I've finished my Tubey jumper finally! And I think I'm going to wear it a *lot*.



wow - that is a beautiful jumper, no wonder you want to wear it all the time! Sorry no ideas on what to wear under it though, a vest top sounds ideal.

*crustychick wishes she could knit*


----------



## madzone (Aug 30, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I've finished my Tubey jumper finally! And I think I'm going to wear it a *lot*. Although I might have actually made it a bit too long now .
> 
> The only issue is going to be what if anything to wear underneath it, because of the neckline:
> 
> ...



A lacey camisoley thing might not be as warm as a vest top. I think lace and jumpers look sexy.


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2006)

I know what you mean about the 'what to wear underneath' dilemma, Ruby - and this country is getting so damned warm I find I'm wearing my nice jumpers less and less. Did you do it in the same colourway as the knitty one? 

I've got hand-ache too this week - I've knitted a fab jumper from Vogue Knitting in a very chunky Lopi (raspberry), on 10mm needles, but then it's got a frill round the bottom and the sleeves in Kid Silk Haze (marmalade) done on 4mm needles, and millions of stitches. As usual, it's come out slightly too bloody big  Pic later....


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 30, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about the 'what to wear underneath' dilemma, Ruby - and this country is getting so damned warm I find I'm wearing my nice jumpers less and less. Did you do it in the same colourway as the knitty one?



No, plain black, so it's vaguely Gothy perhaps. Jumper sounds gorgeous - pink and orange - rah!


----------



## eme (Sep 1, 2006)

Innit - yep 'tis me...  

BB - cool you've started knitting... fancy some different types of squares to knit (with tea and cake?) 

Moose / Ruby - both your jumpers sounds fab! any pics?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 5, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> BB - cool you've started knitting... fancy some different types of squares to knit (with tea and cake?)


You've won me with the tea & cake 

Hopefully I won't be furiously trying to sew together this blanket (that's around the due date)... 6 squares done, only 50 more to go


----------



## toggle (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok, call me gadget woman. I've done it again.

i am now the proud owner of a swift and a ball winder. It was a great deal though. I swapped a bag of calmer and a big pack of M&S teabags for them with  someone in the US. Looking at the cost of the yarn there and the winder and swift here, I think we both came out ahead.

So I've finished my massive blanket and before I start off on another of my projects, I shall turn at least half my stash onto yarn cakes.


----------



## eme (Sep 18, 2006)

*finished!*

ok, well it was finished a couple of weeks ago, but it was too hot to wear it!


----------



## lemontop (Oct 5, 2006)

I've just bought a dirt cheap set of knitting needles of various sizes off ebay and I'm dying to get started. I knitted when I was younger but I'm def going to have to read up and remind myself of the different stitches etc. Can anyone suggest a good knitting book for beginners? Would you recommend stitch and bitch how to knitor another little gem you've used?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> ok, well it was finished a couple of weeks ago, but it was too hot to wear it!




Eme.. it's totally bloody gorgeous... about the nicest thing I've seen in a long time!  You must be well pleased!


----------



## Choc (Oct 5, 2006)

eme, your check vest is a real masterpiece indeed.

well done


----------



## madzone (Oct 6, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I've just bought a dirt cheap set of knitting needles of various sizes off ebay and I'm dying to get started. I knitted when I was younger but I'm def going to have to read up and remind myself of the different stitches etc. Can anyone suggest a good knitting book for beginners? Would you recommend stitch and bitch how to knitor another little gem you've used?


This lot have free online video tutorials. I find it easier to copy someone else than read it from a book so I find them very useful


----------



## lemontop (Oct 6, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> This lot have free online video tutorials. I find it easier to copy someone else than read it from a book so I find them very useful



Thank you very much! That's perfect-and free!Just need to get myself some wool now and get started. Unfortunately all the wool shops in London seem to be miles away from where I live.

I've been looking at the iknit site, I think the craft club had their last meeting there. Does anyone know if their shop is open during the day at all or only in the evenings?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2006)

It's only open in the evening during the week, but during the day on Sat & Sun


----------



## lemontop (Oct 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> It's only open in the evening during the week, but during the day on Sat & Sun



Thanks, apparently there's a chemist in West norwood opposite the garage that sells wool so I might have a wander down there later and try the shop tomorrow.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 7, 2006)

My sister has requested a poncho for Xmas for her nearly-2 year old daughter. Anyone got/know of a good pattern?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 9, 2006)

Could anyone help me with this at all? 
Shouldn't take too long for me to pick it up, just not too sure where to start


----------



## moose (Oct 9, 2006)

Can you post the instructions, or at least some of them?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2006)

Biddles... i'd love to be able to help you... however, I'm not that great at it myself.  However, if you want to bring it to book club Thurs, we can have a go together!    I'm also sewing up the sweatshirt which I have now finished knitting!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 9, 2006)

It's quite big but here are the instructions: http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1371/stitcheskz1.jpg

gg that sounds like a plan... I'll bring it along


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I've started knitting this for my niece:







Am on row 4 and already tearing my hair out, because the chart they give you for knitting the animals seems to have the wrong number of stitches on it    You have to reduce by 2 stitches in the previous row, but the chart shows the original number. And the final number of stitches in the chart seems to have one too many in it too


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2006)

Fuck it, I'm going to knit it how I think it should be.

Then when I get near the end I will realise that it wasn't wrong at all, and there was A Reason.


----------



## toggle (Nov 1, 2006)

Right, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of 4 foot long, 18mm knitting needles that i can use to knit rag rugs. My intention is to raid a few cheap fabric shops and make rag balls, but i'm starting with knitting 4 strands at a time of the paton's cotton ribbon that I got 24 balls of for a fiver at a car boot sale. I reckon I'm going to get somehting about 4 foot square from that which may either be used as a bathroom rug, if it isn't too big, or as a throw over the back of my sofa.


----------



## Emma Herself (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW that sounds pretty cool toggle


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 2, 2006)

All the knitted stuff  has come out of the cupboard now it's got cold... I'm currently wearing my Tubey jumper, Birch shawl, cabled long fingerless gloves, with Loopy scarf to top it all off.


----------



## toggle (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, you saw the big needles at iknit. i was looking at them at the stitch and craft show in march, but I was quite put off by the cost. So i got my dad to make me a pair out of materials that cost about a fiver. I don't think they will hold up as well as the nice wooden ones at iknit, but i doubt I will use them enough to make a difference.

I'm also working on some koolaid dyeing. I've got some cream wool DK that I got at £20 for a kilo and I'm dyeing a couple of hundred grams that will then become a felted project bag for my mother as her christmass pressie


----------



## toggle (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> All the knitted stuff  has come out of the cupboard now it's got cold... I'm currently wearing my Tubey jumper, Birch shawl, cabled long fingerless gloves, with Loopy scarf to top it all off.




No hat?


----------



## moose (Nov 2, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> Right, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of 4 foot long, 18mm knitting needles that i can use to knit rag rugs


Pictures of you in action, please 
You'll have someone's eye out, mind


----------



## toggle (Nov 2, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Pictures of you in action, please
> You'll have someone's eye out, mind



I'll see what i can do. 

I might bring them along to the next craft club meet we have in someone's house, so people can try them out.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 2, 2006)

That would be cool!


----------



## toggle (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> That would be cool!



I am going to get some damn funny looks bringing them over though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2006)

I've got lots of that Rowan green summer tweed left after making my sweatshirt and I'd like to make a nice hat to go with it.

Does anyone have any nice (relatively easy) pattern recommendations?


----------



## toggle (Nov 7, 2006)

what weight is it?


----------



## HeroineSheep (Nov 7, 2006)

I've got a hat pattern that seems pretty straight forward. You might have to adapt it slightly for your yarn though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 7, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> what weight is it?


It's about an aran weight I think, but it's quite heavy and floppy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2006)

How can I tell the weight?

It basically says 10cm/4in
70%silk 30%cotton..


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually.... I've still got 8x50g hanks... so I could probably make a little summer vest top right?

Sorry.... any recommendations for nice little summer vest top patterns..

or basically any pattern that would use up 8x50g hanks of summer tweed!


----------



## toggle (Nov 7, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Actually.... I've still got 8x50g hanks... so I could probably make a little summer vest top right?
> 
> Sorry.... any recommendations for nice little summer vest top patterns..
> 
> or basically any pattern that would use up 8x50g hanks of summer tweed!




Should be something in my rowan mags.

Shite, lol. I've got some of that stuff in my stash. 

Hmmm, 4 skein vest top
4 skein sleveless t shirt, you might be able to make both, or possibly adapt both to fit, rowan aren't that good at sizing for those of us that aren't small, and actually have boobies

8 skein tummy baring high neck jumper
my summer tweed is marked as possible to make cozy from knitty.com, but that may be subject to change

ask eme, I think she's got a couple of the backissues of rowan that I ahven't got. Only summer ones I've got are 31 and 39 (the art photos issue) iIRC, she at the least has 37, and that may have a couple more patterns in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2006)

It doesn't have to be to fit me... I would be happy to make it to fit a normal medium sized.

I might take a look at knitty and see if anything there works... 

I'm never sure how to know if I can swap one yarn for another... I suppose just look at that how many stitches = how many cms thing... (in this case 16 stitches is 10cm/in).  If I find a pattern that fits that, can I just go ahead and do it?  I quite fancy making a very simple summer vest so I don't have to bother with sleeves!


----------



## toggle (Nov 7, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be to fit me... I would be happy to make it to fit a normal medium sized.
> 
> I might take a look at knitty and see if anything there works...
> 
> I'm never sure how to know if I can swap one yarn for another... I suppose just look at that how many stitches = how many cms thing... (in this case 16 stitches is 10cm/in).  If I find a pattern that fits that, can I just go ahead and do it?  I quite fancy making a very simple summer vest so I don't have to bother with sleeves!



some look at the yarn content is advisable as well, different fibers make a garment behave in different ways. 

check magknits as well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2006)

cheers... I'll see if  can find some and then ask advice again.


----------



## toggle (Nov 7, 2006)

I should be able to bring the mag with the patterns i mentioned above along to the next meetup. You may have to kick me a couple of days beforehand so i remember though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2006)

excellent!


----------



## Choc (Dec 4, 2006)

oh shit. i have just posted in the your honest opinion about the above poster instead of in this thread... 


..to ask, when is our december knitting circle going to be??

in nervous anticipation,

Choc


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2006)

It's December 17th at mine from 3:30pm 
We're making Christmas cards and hangovers.


----------



## Choc (Dec 4, 2006)

hangovers -brilliat  

thanks gajingirl,

 but damn i am just looking into buying a ticket to go to bristol that weekend. was that a final date?




			
				gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It's December 17th at mine from 3:30pm
> We're making Christmas cards and hangovers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> hangovers -brilliat
> 
> thanks gajingirl,
> 
> but damn i am just looking into buying a ticket to go to bristol that weekend. was that a final date?



I'm afraid so.. it was quite painful reaching that date with a number of rubbishly completed polls, meetings and pms...


----------



## Choc (Dec 10, 2006)

i had to unravel a hat for my mother already three times. twice because it seemed the wrong size (first it appeared too lage then too small now it is back to initial stitch no's!!) and another time because i i dropped a stich  

i am extra careful now. my second hat i do also appears too small and i will have to redo it again...meh!


it seems that i still have no experience with wool and needle sizes and what implications on sizes it can have if either of them (wool or needles) size changes.



for sunday: has anyone got a crochet pattern for a flower? can you please bring it. also toggle could you bring your knitting for beginners book with all the different stitches in it along please? thank you  

ps happy second advent


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> can you please bring it. also toggle could you bring your knitting for beginners book with all the different stitches in it along please? thank you


Does anyone know the name of this book?


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the name of this book?




Just look for a stitch dictionary. mine is a 20 year old vouge one, you should be able to find one t look at in your library.


----------



## Choc (Dec 10, 2006)

oh sorry no i think there are plenty different ones about. it is just that toggle said that she has one she could lend to me (you know moss and garter and whatever else there is..i keep forgetting).

i would like to try out some new stitches..as my next project


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2006)

Cheers toggle.. I'll have a look next week and photocopy a few pages. I'm finding online video clips quite helpful too... ahhhh the internet 

Choc.. might be worth having a search for videos online too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 10, 2006)

Have a look for crocheted flower patterns online, there are millions.

NB the new issue of knitty is up: www.knitty.com


----------



## Choc (Dec 10, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Cheers toggle.. I'll have a look next week and photocopy a few pages. I'm finding online video clips quite helpful too... ahhhh the internet
> 
> Choc.. might be worth having a search for videos online too.




aha videos online...cool (compl new idea to me)


----------



## Choc (Dec 10, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Have a look for crocheted flower patterns online, there are millions.
> 
> NB the new issue of knitty is up: www.knitty.com




thanks.

wow, the new knitty has a lot of knits that really appeal to me this month. 

the hat is brill
emerald the cardiacan
the twinklytoes
and the kids cardie
and the baby cardican

plus the turtle and the knitty book is  

argh i want to knit faster...!!!!


----------



## innit (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm going to make a calorimetry


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2006)

i like the shawl with the ruffle. i could make one out of some of my white yarn rom ally pally, but i'd have to sort out dyeing it first.


----------



## moose (Dec 10, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> NB the new issue of knitty is up: www.knitty.com


I want I want I want I want.... the Eiffel jumper, but I might do the sleeves more bell-shaped. <runs to stash>


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 10, 2006)

This is a really good idea (says she having looked at the articles for once):

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/FEATwin06FK.html


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2006)

Probably all you hard core knitters know about this but I was pointed towards this site for patterns:

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/fantissimo/fantissimo.html


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, I didn't bother to look at that site for ages because it wasn't very good, but it is now! 

I want one of these:

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/wisteria/wisteria.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2006)

I like him, wonder if I can do one in time for Christmas? Ok, maybe a new years gift  I still have no idea how to read patterns - Round 21: K8, ssk, k18, k2tog, k10. 38 sts...eh? Is there a decent book that could explain it to me in plain non-knitting speak? 

I'm also tempted by this, although I have made a headband of sorts, just not sure how to finish it off - buttons? how do I do holes? velcro? (might stick to my hair); just sew it together? might lose it's elasticity over time  I'll bring it on Sunday and ask the expert knitters' advice 

Also, does anyone have a nice pattern for a chunky scarf? Got a few birthdays in Jan/Feb, and scarves seem like an ideal present.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I like him, wonder if I can do one in time for Christmas? Ok, maybe a new years gift  I still have no idea how to read patterns - Round 21: K8, ssk, k18, k2tog, k10. 38 sts...eh? Is there a decent book that could explain it to me in plain non-knitting speak?



You don't really need a book, it's just abbreviations. There should be a list of them somewhere on the knitty site. Eg:

Round 21 (= the 21st round, obviously... you're probably using a circular needle if it's in rounds rather than rows)
k8 = knit 8 stitches (as opposed to purling them say)
ssk = slip one stitch, knit one stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the knitted one (this might need a bit more explanation, it's a way of decreasing anyway)
k18 = knit 18 stitches
k2 tog = knit two stitches together (another way of decreasing)
k 10 = knit 10 stitches
38 st = this is the number you should have when you've finished this row (or round)

For your headband you could make a cord for each end to tie together?

And you don't reeeeallly need a pattern for a scarf, not if you just want to knit a strip.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2006)

I heard this on the radio today - thought you knitters might be interested 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/howtoknitapoem/


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 12, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> You don't really need a book, it's just abbreviations. There should be a list of them somewhere on the knitty site. Eg:
> 
> Round 21 (= the 21st round, obviously... you're probably using a circular needle if it's in rounds rather than rows)
> k8 = knit 8 stitches (as opposed to purling them say)
> ...


Cheers Ruby.. I am very new to this - so far I've managed squares for my neice's blanket and a strip 

Will have another look at knitty and see if something I can print out.

Circular needles.. not used them before either 

Are you coming on Sunday? Might have to chat to you about how to make a cord... I'm useless  , but learning


----------



## moose (Dec 13, 2006)

Just been given a lovely early xmas pressie - a knitting calendar, with a pattern a day! 
ISBN 978-1-57939-267-3 if anyone else wants one.


----------



## Choc (Dec 13, 2006)

tony i love the site you have linked too.

for ssk explanation thanks ruby

circular needle - seems to be a whole  new experience. how do you mark the beginning and carry this up?


----------



## toggle (Dec 13, 2006)

stitch marker of some sort, you can use anything from a special beaded thingy, to a small loop of yarn to a paperclip


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2006)

Forgot to ask a question tonight... I'll probably start scarves over christmas, and liking the idea of a ribbed one... when you do the knit one, pearl one thingymajig, do you slip the first stitch?


----------



## Choc (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/pie/pie.html


the blanket is what i have started knitting yesterday. i am happy it is not a scarf or hat for a change.

i am a bit unsure about the choice of colour. it is a very loud red!??

also i have no clue how to attach the garter stitch edges to the finished square in the end and hope that someone at knitting club can help me with that.

thanks to gg and zora for telephone advise yesterday. it works nicely now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2007)

Choc said:
			
		

> also i have no clue how to attach the garter stitch edges to the finished square in the end and hope that someone at knitting club can help me with that.


I've got instructions that I used for my blanket, quite straight forward... can email them over when I get home (PM me your email address ).

I like the look of the small cardigan on that page too, maybe something for the little un


----------



## Choc (Jan 3, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've got instructions that I used for my blanket, quite straight forward... can email them over when I get home (PM me your email address ).
> 
> I like the look of the small cardigan on that page too, maybe something for the little un




thanks!

re cardiagan, me too. i might even make it one day..(if i will finish the blanket)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought a ton of Jaeger Natural Fleece in the sales, and am now debating what to knit with it. Tempted by this (which is the right wool):






Or this (which is not):






Anyone got any other suggestions? It's a superchunky/bulky wool.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2007)

They're both very nice Ruby 

Where did you go sale shopping for wool?


----------



## Choc (Jan 3, 2007)

i am personally not a fan of long cardies. but this one looks nice and is i guess handy in the winter.

maybe make a fancy blanket or throw?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 3, 2007)

> Where did you go sale shopping for wool?



Liberty's - they've got quite a lot of good stuff in the sale. John Lewis on the other hand were crap, only seemed to have light purple Ribbon Twist, and some Glimmer Print. On the other hand they had lots of pattern books.

I don't fancy making a blanket, I'm bored to death of making plain rectangles! I'm not a huge fan of long cardies really either, but I think that one is more of a coat... I'd like to do a bit of cabling though really.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE the long cardie!

I'm going to have another go at circular knitting - hopefully I'll be able to do it this time round.. gonna make this for my summer holidays...  

(not the backless version though - nervous enough about the skimpiness of it anyway - it will probably only be worn on holidays where it will be fine over a bikini top I should think).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2007)

That's lovely too gg 

*hopes for the day she can do more than knit squares* 

Actually, does anyone know a very easy pattern for a hat?


----------



## Choc (Jan 3, 2007)

err,i can see a few of us running into town straight into libertys. elbowing other competitors out of the way.


(damn i am stuck at work. i would love to go right now...)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 3, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Actually, does anyone know a very easy pattern for a hat?


You could do worse than look at the Little Book of Big Accessories, which many a craft clubber has cut their teeth on.


----------



## Choc (Jan 3, 2007)

there is a hat on berocco called twiggy which is easy to knit.

and i have one more pattern i can bring the next time to craft club.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers Ruby, I might invest in that.

And thanks, Choc, I'll take a look.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 3, 2007)

Ooh I'm sure someone can lend it to you. I think I might even have a copy, I'll look.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2007)

hmmm... I might have to wait until the next meet before I tackle a hat.

most of the patterns I've seen use double pointed needles


----------



## moose (Jan 3, 2007)

DPNs are a doddle when you get the hang of them. I infinitely prefer them to circular needles, which I find cumbersome.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 3, 2007)

They aren't really that scary, but there are lots of hat patterns that don't use DPNs, you just end up with a seam that you sew up.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 3, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That's lovely too gg
> 
> *hopes for the day she can do more than knit squares*
> 
> Actually, does anyone know a very easy pattern for a hat?




Here's one for the first hat I ever knitted; I can't remember what yarn or needles I was using but you can work out how many stitches you need by doing a tension square and measuring your head. This makes a beanie style hat with a deep foldy uppy bit and noticeable lines across the crown where the decreases are, though of course you can lengthen it if you like, add tassels and have fun. Stripes are good in hats if you've got bits of yarn or want to rummage in the bargain bucket and patterns for the general size hat you want will give some indication of how much yarn you'll need.

Basic pattern;

Cast on 100 stitches on 2 needles and work in k2, p2 rib for about 10 cm. Work stocking stitch for another 15-17 cm then start decreases on a knit row. These are worked sl1. k1. pass slipped st over and with 100 stitches you'd dec on the first and every following 10th stitch. Purl next row and on next knit row dec. 10 stitches again. Repeat until every stitch was a dec iyswim, and thread yarn through remaining stitches, pull tight then sew seam.

<rushes off to finish socks and start hat>


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2007)

<panics>

cast on on 2 needles? stocking stitch? sl1, k1, p2?  

I need to get reading some basic knitting books I think


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry I mean you use two needles (not 4) for your knitting and cast on normally.
slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over = slip first stitch onto right hand needle, knit next stitch, (they're both on RH needle now) lift loop of slipped stitch over knitted stitch from right to left (using left hand needle tip) - ta daa! you have one stitch fewer and a noticeable decrease stitch slanting to the left.

Can you do purl stitches? If not I guess you could make the hat in garter stitch (all knit) but I'm not sure about making it stay on your head. With socks i reduce the number of stitches I think I should need by one tenth to give a snug fit so that should work.

I get the feeling that my woolly instructions (hahahahahaha) aren't quite what's required at the moment. The library will have knitting books - good luck!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers Anna, that makes more sense... I might have a go this weekend 
I have done purl stitches before, but need a refresher (knitting videos on the internet are my friend at the mo ).

Have another question (not related to hats).. I've just finished a chunky scarf but I think it might be a bit too wide - will try and post a pic later to see what you lot think. Anyway, if I undo it and start again with less stitches will the wool be stretched or will it be ok?


----------



## Choc (Jan 4, 2007)

i am pretty sure the wool will be okay if you unravel.

you lucky my scarves were usually to narrow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Choc - have unravelled and the thinner scarf is looking much better.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I've been busy this weekend with the Ribbon Twist I bought in the sale this time last year, turning it into a clapotis wrap. I've never been sure if I liked that pattern, but in a superchunky wool (with a lot fewer stitches obviously) it's great, and was really quick to knit. The drop stitches make it very drapey, so that it flops down to generous scarf size or opens up to wrap size.

NB Biddly Bee - I've had a look for the Little Book of Big Accessories but don't have it after all.


----------



## Choc (Jan 7, 2007)

cool scarf ruby!  it is interesting to see the drop one stitch method on thin wool...i think i like that too.

i am going well on my blanket as well. it is so nice to knit with red coloured wool and to have brand new bought wool to play with.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> NB Biddly Bee - I've had a look for the Little Book of Big Accessories but don't have it after all.



I have mine to someone at the last meetup, to be given to spanglechick i think.

Then i thought choc had the book as well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2007)

V. quick question.  i've started knitting this on circular needles:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer03/PATTcleo.html

But it just didn't seem right to me to go round and round so i'm going back and forwards.  

if I go round and round won't that make a tube - i'm knitting the two triangles for the boobs which shouldn't be tubes so presumably going back and forth is right?

_Triangle [make two] 
Knit two of these to fit your desired cup size or modesty level as noted above in the chest measurement. Knitting a larger size and overlapping triangles more when assembling provides for more coverage.__With one strand of MC and one strand of CC and circular needles, CO 30[40, 50] sts. Work 2 rows in St st.
Work 4 rows in Eyelet Seed Stitch Pattern. 

Beginning on next RS row, work Decrease Row every fourth row 3[5, 7] times. 24[30, 36] sts remain.
Continue to work Eyelet Seed Stitch Pattern on WS rows.
Work Decrease Row every RS row 10[12,16] times. 4 sts remain. 

Dec 1 st, and switching to dpns, work a 3 st I-cord for 12 inches.
Cut yarn and pull through._


also, I'm using exactly the circular needles they stated (which I had great trouble finding) and they're far too long to put the 30 CO stitches around and join up anyway??

Am I making a big mistake.  So far it looks fine (I think!)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2007)

BTW  i've got the little book of big acces and offered to scan it for Biddles but apparently she's bought it herself!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 7, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> V. quick question.  i've started knitting this on circular needles:
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer03/PATTcleo.html
> 
> ...


Yes, that bit I think you're knitting straight, it wouldn't make any sense to go round and round as you say because you'd be knitting a tube. It's the other bit that you do circularly (if that's a word).


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> V. quick question.  i've started knitting this on circular needles:
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer03/PATTcleo.html
> 
> But it just didn't seem right to me to go round and round so i'm going back and forwards.


yes.

From a quick scan, you knit the triangles side to side, then knit the body in the round and sew on the boobs to the body 

If you have trouble finding circs in the right size again, look for a good supplier of addis rather than just for the needle size, they seem to be one of the very few yarn related things that are cheper here than in the US (collinette being the only other significant one i've noticed). they do about the best range of size and length (unless you decide to do what I did and invest in an interchangeable set)


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, new blog, couple of beginner patterns on it. I'd love opinions on them


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks both.... my last attempt at circular was so disastrous i didn't want to get it wrong again.  But I seem to be doing ok this time!!  

I think it is Addis i have - they're rather nice - sort of silvery and shiny.  I got them online.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, they are known as a good brand. I looked into getting them, then decided that a set would be cheaper in the long run


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2007)

I like your Ceron bag... did you make the pattern?  you should send it in to Knitty!!

blimey.. making patterns seems a bit scary to me!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 7, 2007)

I like both those patterns. How does the bag work out in wear?


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2007)

I've got a couple of ideas that I might send to knitty or magknits, I'm learning how to write patterns first though, and I think this one is just a little bit too basic. I've got a notebook of pattern ideas, however, it's starting to look far too much like 101 uses of icord, or probably welcome to room 101.

making patterns is simply a logical extension of my complete inability to knit any pattern as it is written, intead of starting with a pattern and altering it to to suit my ideas, i start with the idea and then create the pattern.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I like both those patterns. How does the bag work out in wear?




I've got no idea, i made it this afternoon, but the pattern works well for a 6-8 year old to hold stuff 9coins and the nic nacs that small girls carry everywhere) in while running about a school fair or going shopping, and the rowan cork held up in a dress for my daughter including her rolling about on the floor a lot.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2007)

I meant to ask....... what's the other pattern?


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2006/12/pattern-zig-zag.html


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the name is for that yarn which is a plain colour with added little flecks of other colours added to it? And if I can get it cheap online? Am in the middle of a sock-knitting frenzy  and also skint


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2007)

BTW all there's a gorgeous picture of the Actionettes in Time Out this week - page 109 and on the same page an article about starting your own craft club with quotes from the I-knit guys.  They're all copying us!!


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2007)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what the name is for that yarn which is a plain colour with added little flecks of other colours added to it? And if I can get it cheap online? Am in the middle of a sock-knitting frenzy  and also skint


look for some sort of tweed yarn. 

Prices for most yarns aren't that much less online than they are in a yarn shop  However, there are a few discount online sellers. Texere is good, and last time i looked, they had a few tweedy things on sale. they also have cheap, plain sock yarn. (getknitted are about the best online retailer of striping and handpaint sock yarn, although the prices of some of it makes me cringe). Otherwise, you're probably looking at something by rowan.


----------



## Choc (Jan 8, 2007)

toggle your blog is cool. i like the bag and wristwarmer idea..! you have decorated it nicely too.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks choc


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2007)

i knitted up some moer bags, got to get some moe bracelets and sew them though. One is an absolute traffic stopping orange.


----------



## pootle (Jan 10, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, new blog, couple of beginner patterns on it. I'd love opinions on them



You've got a new blog? Or you know of one? I'm a beginner and love to give you my opinions of you point me in the right direction...


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2007)

i'ts my homepage in my profile.


http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/

if you look for the previous posts, the patterns anre both titled as patterns. I'm going to add another set of links in the sidebar when i can be arsed.


----------



## pootle (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks! and d'oh! at self!  If I'd read the whole thread properly I'd have seen it.

Will have a squizz later though!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 10, 2007)

Haven't quite got round to looking at a book with stitiches in it... but I've seen a hat I quite like which uses Stocking stitch - is that just normal knit on one side and perl/purl (sp?) on the other?

Also, patterns for hats all seem to be a standard size, but I have quite a small head - would I need to adjust the pattern? (that might be a bit beyond what I can do at the mo though).


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Haven't quite got round to looking at a book with stitiches in it... but I've seen a hat I quite like which uses Stocking stitch - is that just normal knit on one side and perl/purl (sp?) on the other?


Yes!




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Also, patterns for hats all seem to be a standard size, but I have quite a small head - would I need to adjust the pattern? (that might be a bit beyond what I can do at the mo though).


If you made a ribbed one it would be more stretchy and might fit better. Or you could use smaller needles than they recommend. Do you know about tension squares?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 10, 2007)

No idea about tension squares, although they do mention tension at the beginning of the patterns. Maybe I should read up a bit more on knitting/stitches etc before attempting a hat 

edit: to get ribs you knit one purl one on the same side don't you?

I will learn dammit


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, when the pattern gives you a tension, it will be something like 

"17 sts and 26rows = 10cm in stockinette stitch on 4mm needles" 

so before you start knitting the jumper itself, you knit a little piece that is 17 stitches x 26 rows and measure it. If it measures 10cm x 10cm, you know that your jumper will come out the size they say. If your little piece measures  more than 10cm x 10cm, you need to try again using smaller needles. If it measures less, you need to go to bigger needles. 

There are other things you can do - like if your swatch comes out big and the pattern lists other sizes of jumper you can follow the instructions for the next size down, but tha can be a bit risky when you're starting out.


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> to get ribs you knit one purl one on the same side don't you?


Yes, or you can knit 2 purl 2, which gives a nice thick rib. 

(Or even knit 3, purl 1 for alternating thick/thin rib)

Experiment!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 10, 2007)

cheers moose.. 

I've just done a little bit of stocking stitch with some spare wool... yay! 

Will experiment more (and do tension squares) next weekend


----------



## Choc (Jan 10, 2007)

libertys wool sale is really worth it. just bought some lovely chocolate colour jaeger meriono wool for £2 a ball.


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2007)

If that's the aran weight, I have 2 balls of that to make a scarf for the father in law. however, I don't have enough to make a ribby pattern and cn't decide on a design that will make it enough of a 'man scarf'


----------



## Choc (Jan 10, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> If that's the aran weight, I have 2 balls of that to make a scarf for the father in law. however, I don't have enough to make a ribby pattern and cn't decide on a design that will make it enough of a 'man scarf'




yes loads of the aran wool


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2007)

Choc said:
			
		

> libertys wool sale is really worth it.


Must. Not. Buy. Any. More. Wool.


----------



## eme (Jan 11, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> If that's the aran weight, I have 2 balls of that to make a scarf for the father in law. however, I don't have enough to make a ribby pattern and cn't decide on a design that will make it enough of a 'man scarf'



I have a pattern for a 'man scarf' (in fact they cal it boyfriend scarf, but whatever) that I used to make my green one. it's rib one side, knit the other. So 1st row: knit, purl, knit, purl etc 2nd row: knit... it's quicker thatn doing single rib, and it makes a nice pattern...

eta: ahh... just read the bit about not having enough for a rib...well even so, this might work?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2007)

Would that work with quite thick wool eme? (or that wool that is thick and thin?).


----------



## eme (Jan 11, 2007)

don't see why not (you'd just have to use whatever size needles your wool suggests)... I used a bit of the think and thin as one of the stripes and I'm happy w/ it....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2007)

ok, will have a go


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 14, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I bought a ton of Jaeger Natural Fleece in the sales, and am now debating what to knit with it. Tempted by this (which is the right wool):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm opting for the coat I think, but have been procrastinating as I'm going to have to size it up a bit and am dreading the maths...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 14, 2007)

It's been a good knitting weekend for me.

I felted something for the first time - my Rowan bag that was too big and floppy:






I knit my first "tangy" thing from Knitty.com, and taught myself how to do an i-cord .... I have now knit my first boobicle (boob cubicle) for my top:







AND... I'm fed up of my yarn getting in a mess - so I put up shelving to hold it in - also hoping that it will encourage me to use it all instead of buying new stuff:


----------



## aqua (Jan 14, 2007)

fucks sake how organised are you


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 14, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 14, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> fucks sake how organised are you



i'm turning into my mum...


----------



## aqua (Jan 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## toggle (Jan 14, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> AND... I'm fed up of my yarn getting in a mess - so I put up shelving to hold it in - also hoping that it will encourage me to use it all instead of buying new stuff:





erm. I wouldn't dare show pictures of my stash here. I have far, far too much yarn to even start thinking about. I think you are very restrained if that's it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 14, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> erm. I wouldn't dare show pictures of my stash here. I have far, far too much yarn to even start thinking about. I think you are very restrained if that's it.



Well I'm trying NOT to end up in that situation tbh.. I keep buying new yarn - coming home and looking at the big box full - so this should make it easier for me to look at what I have in front of me before going out and buying more.


----------



## toggle (Jan 14, 2007)

as long as your cats don't like it. I've caught mine eating some of my handpainted laceweight and running about with balls of pink mohair. very pink mohair.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 14, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> as long as your cats don't like it. I've caught mine eating some of my handpainted laceweight and running about with balls of pink mohair. very pink mohair.



hmmmm... didn't think about that...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I have now knit my first *boobicle* (boob cubicle) for my top


  

Liking your shelves too


----------



## pootle (Jan 15, 2007)

Choc said:
			
		

> libertys wool sale is really worth it. just bought some lovely chocolate colour jaeger meriono wool for £2 a ball.



I bought 5 balls of Jaeger 100% wool chunky stuff in a burgundy for £17.50. Am going to save it though until I am better at knitting...am working on my first ever jumper at the moment. It's got some interesting modifications to the pattern - I never knew I could knit button holes in! Good job I started on the back piece!


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> hmmmm... didn't think about that...




Most of the time, they steal the fluffy stuff and want to mother it


----------



## Choc (Jan 15, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Well I'm trying NOT to end up in that situation tbh.. I keep buying new yarn - coming home and looking at the big box full - so this should make it easier for me to look at what I have in front of me before going out and buying more.



lol  

just made me think that your shelving system almost already looks like a shop...so you can fool yourself in thinking you are buying some new yarn from now on...but from yourself..!

(only thsat this perhaps will only work half as well, i think we all suffer from the yarn accumilative syndrome btw!!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2007)

Another question from me....

If I'm making a scarf (or anything) with quite thick wool and need to use more than one ball how to I then sew in the ends? I don't have a needle that thick 

With a scarf I made a few weeks ago I just tied the wool together, but realise this might not be the right thing to do, and might not always work or look good.

Ta


----------



## toggle (Jan 16, 2007)

if the wool is several plies, then sew each ply in separately. 


or try and knit in the ends, if they are the same colour. when you join a new ball, knit using the end of the first and the start of the second together for a few stitches, maybee 4-5, with wool, it's generally sticky enough that it will hold together. then you just cut off the excess of the ends and tuck the little bit in between the stitches


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks toggle


----------



## toggle (Jan 16, 2007)

I finally found the power cable to my camera, so you get to see the legwarmers from hell on the blog

oh yeah, are we still doing the flickr group thingy?


----------



## eme (Jan 17, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> If I'm making a scarf (or anything) with quite thick wool and need to use more than one ball how to I then sew in the ends? I don't have a needle that thick



you can use a crochet hook instead.... can show you on Sunday if you like...


----------



## eme (Jan 17, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> oh yeah, are we still doing the flickr group thingy?



yep, it's here: http://www.flickr.com/groups/u75craftclub/

Anyone else do you want to add stuff too? 
So far it's only me, GG and Acechick!


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2007)

This page is private.

Oops! You don't have permission to view this page.

Yeah, I've set up my own flickr account for my knitting stuff, on the principal that anything has to be better than waiting for photos to upload to blogger.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 17, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> you can use a crochet hook instead.... can show you on Sunday if you like...


That'd be great... I'll be starting either a scarf or hat in the next few days 

(might make sense to start the hat... then I can ask questions on Sunday when I get stuck )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 17, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> yep, it's here: http://www.flickr.com/groups/u75craftclub/
> 
> Anyone else do you want to add stuff too?
> So far it's only me, GG and Acechick!


I'm a member now 

Might add some photos tonight.


----------



## Choc (Jan 17, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> I finally found the power cable to my camera, so you get to see the legwarmers from hell on the blog




loooo ll!



i am so proud of J* who has first sat on my knitting last friday night, and pulled half the needles out and the stitches were all over the place  

and then he has sorted it all out (nearly) tip top the next morning (when the attempts by both of us at night have been disastrous). not even I can do that (..at all)!  he did it all with logical thinking strategy apparantly (i had to leave the room as i couldn't watch).

J*=


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/01/wtf.html#links

they were supposed to be fuzzi feet from knitty. she has other ideas


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2007)

for those of you at the autmn weekend walk and saw mooses scarf heres my go at it 

I'm dead pleased (ignore the 2 joins that need stitching in!) and its going to be my mums 60th birthday pressie


----------



## moose (Jan 19, 2007)

<remembers hasn't posted the pattern yet>


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2007)

its very easy though  just fucking takes over your life


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2007)

that looks as though ti's knit side to side? short rows? 

I'm used to seeing spirals knit lengthwise using increaces, I think I'd prefer to knit one side to side rather than ending up with 3k stitches otn.


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2007)

its knit in triangles  I have 15st on my needles, knit all 15 twice, then 14 back and forth, 13 back and forth, 12 etc etc keeping the unknit stitches on the needle, then when you get the one, knit that both ways then start again

its takes forever though


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah, I can imagine.


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Jan 19, 2007)

I did my first bit of knitting in years last night.

I purchased a couple of balls of lovely green wool from colinette - the range is called point 5 - and I now have about 50cm of scarf knitted.  Problem is that I thought that 2 balls of wool would easily be enough to make a long scarf, but I seriously underestimated that so I'm going to have to order some more.  

Has anyone else used wool from colinette (or any wool in skeins for that matter) before?  Is there a neat way to unravel the wool to knit with it?  I ended up unravelling each skein and making a ball of wool out of it as the skeins got really tangled.  I'm thinking that skeins of embroidery thread always unravel neatly, so there must be a neat way to use a skein of wool!

(And how many times can I use the word skein in one post?!?)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 19, 2007)

There isn't, you have to make a ball out of it. Ideally you have someone sitting with their hands out for you...

You'd think 2 balls would be enough, it's just that it's so thick that there isn't much yardage per ball.


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2007)

or hold it over your knees or spend inordinate amounts of money on a swift.


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2007)

If bees isn't around I sit crossed legged on the sofa, place it over my knees and make the ball then 

its alarmingly relaxing


----------



## eme (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah moose - post the pattern  

toggle: that elann shop is dangerous!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> for those of you at the autmn weekend walk and saw mooses scarf heres my go at it
> 
> I'm dead pleased (ignore the 2 joins that need stitching in!) and its going to be my mums 60th birthday pressie




ooh well done.. it looks really really fab!  Your mum is going to be over the moon!


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> yeah moose - post the pattern
> 
> toggle: that elann shop is dangerous!!




tell me about it.

however, I've got 500g of sock yarn for £15.


----------



## Choc (Jan 19, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> tell me about it.
> 
> however, I've got 500g of sock yarn for £15.



we should open a seperate thread like:

-what wool have you recently purchased-


i am sure it would become popular quickly..


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2007)

I think I would find it very embarrassing


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2007)

where does everyone buy from? other than colinette when your feeling rich


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2007)

I've bought the most from charity shops and from shows like ally pally and sales.


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2007)

I like the way you grade the levels of purchasing  you havea room to store it all in don't you


----------



## Choc (Jan 19, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> I think I would find it very embarrassing



the secret wool addiction buying until broke society. maybe the thread should be invisible unless you are another sufferer...


hey editor: can we have private member threads that only wool addicts would have access to? -only joking of course  


another popular thread could be btw: what have you knitted from your wool (or have you already bought some more)?


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got a house with a sitting room and a dining room


however we never do sit down meals, so the 'dining room' is computer room, library and stash storage.


----------



## moose (Jan 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> where does everyone buy from? other than colinette when your feeling rich


On holiday, or away for the weekend. There's a nice place in Whitby
called Bobbins which does Colinette, Abakhan in Flintshire in Wales is great, for discount fabrics as well as wool and loads of other stuff, and elsewhere I usually find the local wool shop. Mr Moose has a surprisingly good nose for sniffing them out. 
We've got a great shop where I live - tiny but crammed with unusual stuff. 
I've also had stuff from Stash. A cardi I finished recently contained wool I'd bought in Reykjavik, Hamburg, Glastonbury and Helsinki. 

I'll be popping in LellaBella in Venice in a couple of weeks


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2007)

so for the rest of us that don't get to travel quite so much, where do you get your wool from


----------



## moose (Jan 19, 2007)

I think my point was not so much that I'm well travelled, but that you should add to your stash whenever you can, knowing you might not knit it till years later, and that the fun of wool shopping for me is not buying something specific for a project, but getting something I can have in the back of my cupboard, and my mind, until the perfect pattern suggests itself.


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Jan 19, 2007)

cheers for the skein related help 

Am just buying more wool for my scarf now - I'll post a pic when I have finished.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2007)

I really want to start on a hat... but don't understand the pattern. Will have to wait until craft club tomorrow for a bit of help.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> I have a pattern for a 'man scarf' (in fact they cal it boyfriend scarf, but whatever) that I used to make my green one. it's rib one side, knit the other. So 1st row: knit, purl, knit, purl etc 2nd row: knit... it's quicker thatn doing single rib, and it makes a nice pattern...
> 
> eta: ahh... just read the bit about not having enough for a rib...well even so, this might work?


Ok.. I'm going to have a go at eme's 'man scarf' instead, more my level. Can anyone tell me, from looking at the photo, whether I need to slip the first stitch to get edges like that? Or do I just knit it?

Thanks


----------



## eme (Jan 20, 2007)

it was just knitted or purled (depending on the row) - some people like to leave the first and last stitches slipped but I think this is more for ease of sewing up if your doing a cardi or something that you need to seam, rather than for aesthetic reasons...


----------



## toggle (Jan 20, 2007)

i'ts much easier to slip stitches if you are picking up stitches, Personally, I find it harder to sew, but it can give a nicer looking edge if you can't control your tension on the edge stitches.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2007)

Cheers.. I'm doing knit 2, purl 2 on one side and knit on the other... it's looking ok


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2007)

erm... I may be being a bit of a perfectionist here, but just realised that because I've cast on 16 stitches one edge of the scarf is knit and one edge is purl - does that matter?

I'm tempted to start again so that the rows start and end in knit - my flatmate says don't bother - am I being a bit too anal?


----------



## toggle (Jan 21, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/01/pattern-recycle.html

shopping bag and pattern. Again, I'd love feedback about how it's written


----------



## Choc (Jan 22, 2007)

i have started knitting this:

http://www.stricknetz.net/Teufelsmuetze.165.0.html

tuefelsmuetze - a famous german baby hat pattern.



(i hope it is not too complicated)


----------



## eme (Jan 22, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> shopping bag and pattern. Again, I'd love feedback about how it's written



looks clear to me - although had to check the pattern to see if I had missed the shaping.. I think it's just that the weight of whatever you'd had in it stretched the fabric around the handles of the bag, making it look like there was some shaping!

The one way you could make it easier (if you are recycling fabric or plastic for your yarn) is the cut it into one long strip, like this making cuts in from either side, rather than lots of little ones you then have to glue together.

hope that helps!


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been told that using a bias cut strip makes it less likely to fray, that's why I've described that method. 

yeah, the photo isn't good, but I couldn't take pics outside because it's pissy weather.


----------



## eme (Jan 22, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> I've been told that using a bias cut strip makes it less likely to fray, that's why I've described that method.



ah ok...


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2007)

I suppose that it would work to combine the idea, cut diagonally, but not cut through to the end, leave a half inch uncut at the end of each diagonal strip to create one long strip. 

((eme))

thanks hun


Feels like a complete idiot for not thinking of that in the first place


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2007)

tries and fails to create a graphic to show this idea.


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2007)

You can make bias strips by cutting a square of fabric in 2 on the diagonal so you have 2 triangles. Then stitch the triangles right sides together to form a kind of diamond shape, draw cutting lines accross it then pin it together into a tube but slightly 'off' so that one edge is higher than the other. . The cutting lines join up but to the next one up iyswim. Stitch it with a quarter inch seam. Then you can cut it in one long strip.

I've explained that really badly 

*goes off to google home made bias strips*

aha!!  http://quilting.about.com/od/bindingaquilt/ss/binding_strips_5.htm

http://quilting.about.com/od/bindingaquilt/ss/binding_strips_6.htm


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2007)

won't they come apart if you cut the sewing thread?


----------



## pootle (Jan 23, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ok.. I'm going to have a go at eme's 'man scarf' instead, more my level. Can anyone tell me, from looking at the photo, whether* I need to slip the first stitch to get edges like that?* Or do I just knit it?



Right - what's this about "slipping" stitches? I made myself a hat with some "Bigga" wool on 15mm needles but when I came to sewing it up some the edge stitches were a bit, well, gappy and loose if you know what I mean - certainly not as tight and together as the main knitting.  Would slipping the last and first stitches on a row made the edges neater? And do you mean literally just passing the stitch over to the other needle? No purling or knitting of the stitch?

Questions, questions, questions


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2007)

I wouldn't do a slip stitch edging if you are sewing up along that edge. I just don't like the way it gives you less stitches to work with along the edge and makes it harder to sew and much harder to get neat. some people recommend them, some patterns include them, I don't. I'ts a matter of personal preference.

For the edge tension,get into the habit of pulling the first 1 or 2 stitches on a row a bit tighter, this means you have less yarn 'leftover' at the end of the row and are less likely to get a big loop. YOu still get a slightly larger stitch at the edge, but with practice, this will be like 1.3 larger, not enough yarn for 3 stitches.

if you are a beginner making a scarf, yeah, I can see the point of using a slip stitch edge so you make something wearable while you are getting used to knitting and working out your own tension. 

The other place for them is if you are picking up stitches along the edge of a garment, to knit at right angles to your existing work.


----------



## zora (Jan 23, 2007)

My next project is a harbl cosy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 24, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> My next project is a harbl cosy.


 

I finished my first hat! 

It's a bit uneven where I've sewn the edges together, but still looks ok... next - a hat for me 

pootle - sorry I didn't reply up there ^ I wasn't sure of the answer and knew someone would come along 

edit: not very exciting, but it's my first hat!!!


----------



## madzone (Jan 24, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> won't they come apart if you cut the sewing thread?


They haven't so far. I've used tiny stitches but I have to admit I haven't knitted any


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2007)

ty hun


----------



## aqua (Jan 24, 2007)

can I just have a little moan about knit 1 purl 1 please? cos I'm still a beginner, I don't have the technique right  and its taking me forever 

thanks for listening


----------



## pootle (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm feeling that moan (oo-er!)  

I'm fine with this knit one row, purl one row buisness but when it's K1 stitch P1 stitch it gets more stressful. If my concentration lapse for a minute I can't always remember if I should be doing a knit or a purl stitch. 

If I'm doing a knit row then a purl row I can tell what's next from if the right side or wrong side of knitting but are there any top tips to remind me what stitch is next when I'm doing K1, P1 should I be distracted by a passing mingle or exciting Hollyoaks plot development


----------



## madzone (Jan 24, 2007)

pootle said:
			
		

> I'm feeling that moan (oo-er!)
> 
> I'm fine with this knit one row, purl one row buisness but when it's K1 stitch P1 stitch it gets more stressful. If my concentration lapse for a minute I can't always remember if I should be doing a knit or a purl stitch.
> 
> If I'm doing a knit row then a purl row I can tell what's next from if the right side or wrong side of knitting but are there any top tips to remind me what stitch is next when I'm doing K1, P1 should I be distracted by a passing mingle or exciting Hollyoaks plot development




If you look at the stiches on k1 p1 rib they'll either look like a dash or a v. If it's a dash it's purl, if it's a v it's knit.


----------



## aqua (Jan 24, 2007)

*awaits responses with anticipation but would like to replace hollyoaks with any soap *


----------



## aqua (Jan 24, 2007)

right, I bet mine doesn't look like that


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2007)

pattern question for you... it's confusing me...

I'm told to cast on 37 stitches, knit and perl a few rows... then told to K7, K3tog 4 times then K1 - all on one row... but that's 41 stitches 

It's for a hat and there is an option to cast on 41 or 45 stitches as well, but they're in brackets... how would I adjust the decreasing to fit 37 stitches.. would I just do K6, K3tog 4 times then K1? Or K7, K2tog?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 25, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> edit: not very exciting, but it's my first hat!!!



Excellent hat.

edited because being dense.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 25, 2007)

Bee can you type out exactly what that row says, including any brackets or punctuation?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2007)

Cast on 37 (41: 45) sts using 10mm (US 15) needles.

Then after 20 rows it says:

Next row (RS): (K7, K3tog) 4 times, K1.
33 sts.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 25, 2007)

And you're sure you haven't missed an increase somewhere?


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2007)

you're right, that doesn't add up, you can't get from any of the numbers on the first row to 33 using that decreace.


it's not an online pattern is it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> And you're sure you haven't missed an increase somewhere?


Don't think so.

In between the casting on instructions and the beginning of the decrease it says:

Beg with K row, cont in st st as folls: 
Work 8 rows.
Break off yarn A and cont using yarn B only.
Work 12 rows, ending with a WS row.

I changed the number of rows in the different colours, because I didn't have enough green.. but that shouldn't affect it.

Have they just made typos then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> it's not an online pattern is it


No, it's from the Rowan Little Book of Big Accesories.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> you're right, that doesn't add up, you can't get from any of the numbers on the first row to 33 using that decreace.


I think it's right for 41 stitches... but 37 seems to be the right size for my head.. had to try the hat even if it is a present


----------



## zora (Jan 25, 2007)

I think that pattern is all confuddled. I made that hat with 41 stiches cast on, and the decreases worked until the last row, when I was supposed to have 9 stitches left , but still had 12. So had to muddle in another row of decreases, made up as I went along. Still turned out to be an okay hat - but there is definitely a mistake in the pattern.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> I think that pattern is all confuddled.


I think it is! I've worked out the decreasing on the knit rows... then when it comes to the purl row they tell you to decrease it says P1 (P2 tog) 8 times - that's 24 stitches, when it says you should have 17


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/01/look-what-my-mother-knit.html#links


had to show this off finally


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Biddly - your hat is gorgeous!  Well done!


----------



## moose (Jan 26, 2007)

There's a free pattern for this at Lionbrand, if anyone's interested


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 26, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I think it is! I've worked out the decreasing on the knit rows... then when it comes to the purl row they tell you to decrease it says P1 (P2 tog) 8 times - that's 24 stitches, when it says you should have 17


You're getting a bit confused with the brackets;
P1 (P2tog) 8 times is 17 stitches - you purl one stitch, and then you purl 2tog over the next 16 stitches. You're left with 9 stiches.
Good luck!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> There's a free pattern for this at Lionbrand, if anyone's interested



    Very very tempted for the in-laws' dogs...


----------



## toggle (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't think i've ever seen a dog look so embarassed


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2007)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> You're getting a bit confused with the brackets;
> P1 (P2tog) 8 times is 17 stitches - you purl one stitch, and then you purl 2tog over the next 16 stitches. You're left with 9 stiches.
> Good luck!


Ahhh... I wonder if I can undo that last row I did?


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> I don't think i've ever seen a dog look so embarassed


It looks like it's saying, 'Help Me'


----------



## toggle (Jan 26, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ahhh... I wonder if I can undo that last row I did?



yeah, just stick the needle through each loop of the previous row, and pull it off the needle.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2007)

I've taken it off the needle already... but can put it back on and undo the last row (I did P1, P3tog... which will explain the holes at the top ).


----------



## toggle (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah


----------



## aqua (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.pbase.com/aquasphotos/craft_stuff

I;ve done one, lets hope the other one comes out the same


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## moose (Jan 30, 2007)

That really is a fine mitten, especially as you haven't done any shaping before.


----------



## aqua (Jan 31, 2007)

Ihaven'tdoneanythingotherthanknitbefore


----------



## pootle (Jan 31, 2007)

There's an episode of the Simpsons where Homer starts a daycare centre and encourages all the kids to shout a swear. Ralph shouts "mittens"  

I finished the back of the first ever jumper I'm making last night but I royally messed up the casting off on one side    I seem to really struggle with casting off on a purl row.  Any ideas why?

It was a cast off 10 stitches and keep knitting/purling the rest of the row type instruction...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 31, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> http://www.pbase.com/aquasphotos/craft_stuff
> 
> I;ve done one, lets hope the other one comes out the same



I made those and the hat to match for a mate at Christmas - they're really lovely.  Well done they're great.  I did them in fiorentina... need to get her to take a photo really 'cos I forgot!!


----------



## eme (Jan 31, 2007)

pootle said:
			
		

> I seem to really struggle with casting off on a purl row.  Any ideas why?
> 
> It was a cast off 10 stitches and keep knitting/purling the rest of the row type instruction...



do you get a kind of wonky step effect?   it's even-ness improves (slightly) with practise as you get more even tension but anyhow, the little steps get hidden when you come to sew up


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 1, 2007)

knitting News:

Debbie Bliss has introduced three new books and three new yarns for Spring 2007. 

Rowan – there are three new pattern books and two new yarns in the Spring 2007 collection.  (One of which is 100% bamboo and one of the books is patterns for it which I'm quite interested in!)

There are also new shades available in all the existing cotton and cotton blend yarns, 

RYC Classic – there are three new pattern books and two new yarns in the Rowan Classic collection. 

There are also new shades available in all the RYC  cotton and cotton blends, 

Jaeger Yarns have introduced two new pattern books and one new yarn to the collection for Spring 2007. 

There are also new shades in Roma, Siena and Aqua, 



I've got more details about all the above on an email newsletter if anyone wants it.

anyone tried knitting with bamboo yarn before?... I'm really interested in bamboo so wouldn't mind giving this a go...


----------



## eme (Feb 1, 2007)

yep - it's very soft and drapey but (the brand I used - some swedish stuff) split like mad so it was a bit annoying... I'd try a ball of the new stuff and see how you get on with it before knitting an entire project w/ it...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 1, 2007)

ooh.... that's lovely.  I might pay a trip to John Lewis at some point over the next few weeks to take a look at this new book and the yarns... 

My halter neck top is coming along apace.  I'm really pleased with myself as I'm learning lots of new techniques and so far appear to not be cocking it up - which is unusual... I feel like I've matured a bit as a knitter!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2007)

Has anyone got a pattern for gloves... kind of like these but a bit easier? I am willing to give them a go, but a little apprehensive as I'd need to use dpn's for the first time; and a cable needle (whatever that is)


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> knitting News:


Is that from Laughing Hens?

They've got these needles, which look lovely  






_They’re hand made and 
made from Tasmanian Oak. 
The timber is harvested 
using environmentally 
sustainable forest practices 
and all oils used are natural 
and organic._

I must stop buying so much knitting stuffs.

Does anyone have any Noro patterns? Their mittens and that Trinity thing look quite nice


----------



## aqua (Feb 1, 2007)

I want to make http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-pattern-page.asp?patternpageid=4761

but I refuse to pay nearly £180 for a fucking jumper


----------



## innit (Feb 1, 2007)

Laughing Hens are lovely - they send the stuff wrapped up so nicely with a ribbon (god I'm so girly  )

eme your bag is so ace - it looks much nicer than the photos on the magknits site


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I want to make http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-pattern-page.asp?patternpageid=4761
> 
> but I refuse to pay nearly £180 for a fucking jumper


 bloody hell... could you use different wool?


----------



## aqua (Feb 1, 2007)

*waits for moose to come back to find out *


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I want to make http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-pattern-page.asp?patternpageid=4761
> 
> but I refuse to pay nearly £180 for a fucking jumper



£180 is a bit steep


----------



## innit (Feb 1, 2007)

It wouldn't look as pretty if you used something else 
although you could try John Lewis, they seem to sell some interesting yarns at less  prices


----------



## eme (Feb 1, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> bloody hell... could you use different wool?



you could - but the thing with noro is that they look nice cos of the yarn, not particularly becuase of the patterns.... same with colinette....


----------



## innit (Feb 1, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> you could - but the thing with noro is that they look nice cos of the yarn, not particularly becuase of the patterns.... same with colinette....


Now that is true - I bet most of the colinette patterns would look munting if you used a plainer wool!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> you could - but the thing with noro is that they look nice cos of the yarn, not particularly becuase of the patterns.... same with colinette....


Ah ok... is it colinette that does the thick & thin wool... I have some of that but not sure what to do with it yet... anyone have a collinette book I could have a look at?

I really must do some work today... but looking at patterns and wool is more fun 

Wool sushi


----------



## Emma Herself (Feb 1, 2007)

I've got a massive (and I mean goddamn massive) sack full of left over bits and pieces of yarn at the moment, none of which really go together that well. I'm stuck for ideas, I might make a big long multicoloured scarf, but it might just look shit.

I want to learn how to knit flowers, i reckon that'd sort me out.


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2007)

scrap yarn shawls?

works very well when you have lots of different yarn weights and nice colours.


----------



## Emma Herself (Feb 1, 2007)

Elaborate..?


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2007)

Knit 2-8 rows out of each different yarn, increacing at the start of each row to create a triangle, leave the ends loose at the edge, add more ends to make a fringe. I'll show you a pic of the one I made myself later,


----------



## Choc (Feb 2, 2007)

my blooming shoulder aches and stops me knitting more than a few rows at a time. so my knitting goes ahead far too slowly for my liking.

has anyone else got problems with their shoulders?

meh


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 2, 2007)

I find I get problems with my right arm and shoulder if I sit in an armchair - the arms (the chair's arms) limit your movement I think, leaving you sort of hunched and making the same small movements all the time. Sitting on the floor or towards the middle of a sofa doesn't produce the same tension and pain (in me, not my knitting) and I reckon stretching and relaxation exercises for the neck and shoulders are never wasted.

Good luck though - crochet was the killer for me, agonising RSI and no more crochet _ever!_


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ah ok... is it colinette that does the thick & thin wool... I have some of that but not sure what to do with it yet... anyone have a collinette book I could have a look at?
> 
> I really must do some work today... but looking at patterns and wool is more fun
> 
> Wool sushi



Biddles i have a great hat/scarf/gloves Colinette book and most of us who went to visit Colinette have pattern books - PieEye has one with clothes in it.


----------



## toggle (Feb 2, 2007)

I do atm, but then I've been knitting with 20mm needles all week. That makes my shoulders hurt, knitting with tiny needles hurts my hands.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm going to make some of that sushi I think.  Maybe as thank you presents for some of my teachers this year.


----------



## toggle (Feb 2, 2007)

it is quite cute, I suspect it might amuse a few people near here. 

I really can't add anyhting else to my list of things to knit though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2007)

What's the difference between increase 1 and make 1?

The instructions read thus:

Knit 1 round, inc 1[2] st. 100[112] sts.  

(I've done this and increased by the only way i know how - kind of double knitting the same stitch)

On next row, [k4, m1] across to last 4 sts, k3, m1,k1. 125 [140] sts.

Are the m1s basically just increase stitches?


----------



## toggle (Feb 2, 2007)

IIRC

m1, is usually picking up the loop and twisting it.

inc 1, knitting twice into a stitch.

the latter creates a bump, like a purl stitch. if you want to avoid having that bump, then use the former. nmake sure you knit into the back of the picked up loop to twist it though, otherwise you create a hole. that looks like a yarn over.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Toggle.  I don't entirely understand the "make" instructions... but I will experiment until I get it... but at least I do know now that there's a difference!


----------



## toggle (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok.


Call me tomorrow if you don't get it. I'm too drunk to explain now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks... don't worry I looked it up online and there appears to be numerous ways of doing it!!  I may just do a usual increase because the consensus seems to be that as long as you don't want to create a YO stylee eyelet it's not gonna make too much difference... I think.... I'll have another go tomorrow when I'm not so tired.


----------



## semi furious (Feb 3, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I want to make http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-pattern-page.asp?patternpageid=4761
> 
> but I refuse to pay nearly £180 for a fucking jumper



i think that the 18 balls for this might be a mistake. there are 176 yds on a ball (excuse the yards not metres thing, i'm in the usa) which would be 3168 yds total for the jumper. for that size the standard yarn requirement thing says around 1700 yds at 4 sts = 1'", which is the weight of that yarn, and from the photo it doesn't look like you have much complicated stuff going on to use much more yarn than that.  so that would be around 10 balls. which is a lot more reasonable.  

sorry if this is garbled, i've had a long day at work. 

edit - it's garter stitch, so that would need more wool than stocking stitch. that 18 balls may be right. sorry.


----------



## toggle (Feb 3, 2007)

knittinghelp.com is usually good for these things, if there isn't a knitty article that covers it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 3, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I want to make http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-pattern-page.asp?patternpageid=4761
> 
> but I refuse to pay nearly £180 for a fucking jumper



There's Wendy Fusion: http://www.angelyarns.com/wendy/knit.php/yarn/1209


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2007)

toggle pointed these two events out to me:


The London Stitch & Creative Hobby Crafts Show 22-24th Feb (National Rail are doing a 2-for-1 ticket offer for this)
Stitch & Craft 2007 22-25th March

I'd quite like to go to one/both... has anyone been before? What's are they like? One better than the other or quite different?


----------



## aqua (Feb 5, 2007)

semi furious said:
			
		

> i think that the 18 balls for this might be a mistake. there are 176 yds on a ball (excuse the yards not metres thing, i'm in the usa) which would be 3168 yds total for the jumper. for that size the standard yarn requirement thing says around 1700 yds at 4 sts = 1'", which is the weight of that yarn, and from the photo it doesn't look like you have much complicated stuff going on to use much more yarn than that.  so that would be around 10 balls. which is a lot more reasonable.
> 
> sorry if this is garbled, i've had a long day at work.
> 
> edit - it's garter stitch, so that would need more wool than stocking stitch. that 18 balls may be right. sorry.


that was like a mini-insight into the inner workings of your brain


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2007)

Forgot to mention that I saw this mad little yarn shop on Blackstock Road, Finsbury Park.  I go up there on Mon evenings but the shop is closed by the time I get there - may have to go early one day just to browse.

Looking through the window there's loads of yarn and LOTS of religious paraphanialia!  Illuminous Virgin Mary holy water bottles, Jesus cross stitch kits, religious (i'm having a mass said for you) cards - that sort of thing.  Sort of "God-knits" I suppose.

I'm imagining it to be run by an old Irish lady because I recognise all the religious stuff from my Catholic nannies/mother..... but will have to go visit... 

Made me smile.


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> toggle pointed these two events out to me:
> 
> 
> The London Stitch & Creative Hobby Crafts Show 22-24th Feb (National Rail are doing a 2-for-1 ticket offer for this)
> ...



madzone is gonna be about on the morning of the 24th at the docklands, so you can attend/avoid that as you wish.


----------



## aqua (Feb 5, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Biddles i have a great hat/scarf/gloves Colinette book and most of us who went to visit Colinette have pattern books - PieEye has one with clothes in it.


does anyone have the rock gods one?


----------



## pootle (Feb 5, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> The London Stitch & Creative Hobby Crafts Show 22-24th Feb (National Rail are doing a 2-for-1 ticket offer for this)
> Stitch & Craft 2007 22-25th March



I had a look at that Stitch and Creative Hobby Crafts show and with the heavey HobbyCrafts sponsorship, I got the idea it'd be more like a glorified sales exhibition, like the Ideal Home Show, only less bathrooms and Garden Furniture more card making and scrap booking.

I'm going to try and go the latter with my Ma though I reckon.


----------



## pootle (Feb 5, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention that I saw this mad little yarn shop on Blackstock Road, Finsbury Park.  I go up there on Mon evenings but the shop is closed by the time I get there - may have to go early one day just to browse.



Hee hee!  that sounds worth a visit next time I wind up near the Handweavers Studio near Walthamstow...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Biddles i have a great hat/scarf/gloves Colinette book and most of us who went to visit Colinette have pattern books - PieEye has one with clothes in it.


Would love to borrow it from you GG


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Would love to borrow it from you GG



We can do a book/waterproof jacket swap next weekend at the allotments if you can make it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> We can do a book/waterproof jacket swap next weekend at the allotments if you can make it.


Sounds good to me


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2007)

pootle said:
			
		

> I had a look at that Stitch and Creative Hobby Crafts show and with the heavey HobbyCrafts sponsorship, I got the idea it'd be more like a glorified sales exhibition, like the Ideal Home Show, only less bathrooms and Garden Furniture more card making and scrap booking.
> 
> I'm going to try and go the latter with my Ma though I reckon.



It should be a wide range of stalls judging by the exhibitor list.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

*moose's triangle scarf...*




			
				aqua said:
			
		

> for those of you at the autmn weekend walk and saw mooses scarf heres my go at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				moose said:
			
		

> <remembers hasn't posted the pattern yet>






			
				aqua said:
			
		

> its knit in triangles  I have 15st on my needles, knit all 15 twice, then 14 back and forth, 13 back and forth, 12 etc etc keeping the unknit stitches on the needle, then when you get the one, knit that both ways then start again
> 
> its takes forever though


I'm thinking of making this for my mum... sounds quite easy, but how do you keep unkit stitches on the needle? You're not decreasing by knitting together are you?


----------



## aqua (Feb 9, 2007)

nope you keep the unstitched stitches on the needle, so eventually all 15 are on the same needle again and you start again

the trick is keeping your sanity 

when you have one stitch left on the needle, you still knit it in both directions, this becomes *really* annoying very quickly


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

fool  of course, because you go back and for the for 15, then back and forth for 14...etc - you miss the stitches at the same end each time don't you? 

What sort of wool and needles did you use, and is there any point attempting to change colour? Hmmm... maybe not for me


----------



## aqua (Feb 9, 2007)

I used some wool moose had given me, a lovely rich red colour and the appropriate sized needles

I did mine a bit too wide (15 stitches) next time would just do 10/12 I think

you could change colour, but it looks lovely as it is tbh


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

cheers aqua... this might be my mum's very late birthday present (it was in August ).


----------



## aqua (Feb 9, 2007)

its great to do, very simple, but it does drive you insane quite quickly  good luck!


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmmmm, I really do need to post that pattern, as there are some wrapped stitches in there that I think maybe Aqua didn't know about. I'll sort it tonight. The secret is not to make it too wide if you don't want to take forever. I think mine is only 10 stitches wide, as the yarn is quite chunky.


----------



## aqua (Feb 9, 2007)

see, i knew you would give me duff instructions 

it urned out alright though


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

wrapped stitches  I'll have to look them up 

I got this wool, well it's more like ribbon, will be ok won't it?






p.s. moose - got your package yesterday


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2007)

Giotto?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2007)

I ebayed all my giotto.  Couldn't get on with it at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> Giotto?


Yep... have I made a mistake? The colours looked nice and thought my mum would like them.

*worries*


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2007)

I'ts quite a slippery ribbon. Takes a bit of effort just to get it wound.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm in for a treat then 

I've got some bamboo needles, they're a little less slippery aren't they.


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2007)

better than slidey metal ones yeah.


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> see, i knew you would give me duff instructions
> 
> it urned out alright though


I hardly 'gave you instructions' - I mumbled drunkenly at you


----------



## aqua (Feb 9, 2007)

and I made a scarf  

now tell me what I should have done


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2007)

I've instructed my phone to remind me at 8.30 tonight to post the instructions, so you'll have to wait. You have to wrap the end stitch on short rows so you don't get holes. 

Biddly, i love Giotto - got married in it, in fact! 

I think you'll definitely only need 10 stitches max. What size needles, and how much Giotto have you got?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

The bamboo ones are 6mm (or maybe 6.5 - I can't remember); I've got two skeins (is that the right word?) so 200g - hope that's enough and the needles aren't too thick.

Is this the right sort of wrapping a stitch? http://www.dnt-inc.com/barhtmls/knit/shortrows.html

A lot of things I look up mention the purl side.


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2007)

That's it, except you are knitting throughout on this scarf - same technique though. 

Your needles might be too thin, if anything - I think they recommend 8mm for Giotto, which will give you approx 10 st to 10cm IIRC.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

Bugger... I've got 6, 10, 12 & 15


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Bugger... I've got 6, 10, 12 & 15



That's the first law of knitting.  No many how many needles you have - you won't have the right size for your new project.  I must have a couple of hundred needles now after buying a massive pile from ebay and _still_ seem to end up buying more...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

Oooh, ebay, now that's a good idea. Won't be able to start this weekend though  I'll play with my double point needles instead


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> That's it, except you are knitting throughout on this scarf - same technique though.


Do you mean knitting on both sides?

(sorry, my questions even sound a bit stupid to me)


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

oh, I went to i-knit today... they have about double the amount of wool they had when we all went together. And gg they have some of the rowan bamboo stuff too 

edit: and they're having a film night sometime soon, I'll keep an eye on their website.


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd probably try it on 10s rather than 6s, then - do a swatch first. You'll have plenty to do this weekend winding your skeins into balls, anyway, if you want to get 8s next week 

The thing about giotto is you don't want to be knitting it too tight, cos you don't see the lovely shiny bits and it gets a bit scratchy.


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2007)

For the interested parties who saw my curly scarf at the Hathersage meet up:

There's a pic of someone else's here

It's made up of triangular segments that build up into a long spiral shape after more than 6 triangles have been worked. The outside edge of the scarf grows quickly, the inner edge very slowly, so it takes a while to get it long enough, as Aqua found out  

It's best made with something fairly chunky - you want to have roughly 12 stitches x 24 rows to 10cm on 6mm needles in stocking stitch. 

At the end of each of the short rows, you need to wrap and turn (wrp-t) to make sure you don't get big holes. 
To wrp-t:
bring the yarn to the front, as if to purl. slip the next stitch from the left needle to the right purlwise, turn your work over, bring the yarn to the front again, slip the stitch back to the other needle. So you're not working the stitch, just wrapping the yarn round it. 

(Where I've numbered the short rows, obviously each is actually 2 rows cos you're turning!)

Cast on 10 stitches. 

*Row 1: (wrong side) K10
Short row 1: K8, wrp-t, k8
Short row 2: K7, wrp-t, k7
Short row 3: K6, wrp-t, k6
Short row 4: K5, wrp-t, k5
Short row 5: K4, wrp-t, k4
Short row 6: K3, wrp-t, k3
Short row 7: K2, wrp-t, k2
Short row 8: K1, wrp-t, k1
Next row (right size) Knit across all ten stitches

Repeat from *

(Don't forget the 1st and last rows, in your haste to get to the short rows, or the orientation of the triangles will go hideously wrong  )

If this is gibberish, let me know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok inevitable silly questions form me:

You've said stocking stitch at the beginning, but then it's just knit and knit.. is it garter stitch? 

On the first and last rows for each triangle do you only knit one way?

Once I get the right size needles and get my head round wrapping a stitch I'll give it a go


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 10, 2007)

*Hats and Fair Isle stylee stuff*

I knitted a hat for one of the children (top down, in the round)- far too big it was, but she's happy with it. For the next child I decided to try two colour knitting other than simple horizontal stripes for the first time - a very pretty norwegian star. Problem is I adjusted the size downwards to a number that would be ideal in stocking stitch (I fondly imagine) but which made the hat too small when using stranded knitting. 

Is there a magic formula for deciding how many more stitches you need in stranded knitting?

This goes on - if I increase the number of stitches by one pattern repeat I've got 16 stitches extra which I think will be too big but I can't see where I could insert fewer extra stitches into a continuous pattern 

If I go with 16 extra stitches is there any way to tighten up the bit that goes round the head so the hat fits snugly? I've got as far as ribbing; a bought hat we have has super thick ribbing around the bottom with no evidence of it being a sewn hem, is this a machine only technique? I think elastic would be rejected by the intended recipient


----------



## eme (Feb 10, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ok inevitable silly questions form me:
> 
> You've said stocking stitch at the beginning, but then it's just knit and knit.. is it garter stitch?
> 
> ...



I think the stocking stitch is referring to the guage, not the actual scarf....

not sure about 1st and last row though... Moose?
Looks like a great pattern though - thanks for posting it up!


----------



## aqua (Feb 10, 2007)

see, mine doesn't have any big holes in it, its lovely 

*ignores mooses tricky instructions*


----------



## moose (Feb 10, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ok inevitable silly questions form me:
> 
> You've said stocking stitch at the beginning, but then it's just knit and knit.. is it garter stitch?
> 
> ...


Sorry, yes - the pattern gives the gauge as if for stocking stitch. The scarf is in garter stitch. 

Yes, only one way for first and last rows. With some yarns you can get away with not doing the wrap because the yarn hides a multitude of sins, but that's the proper way of doing it, so it's a good habit to get into. Try it without on the first triangle and see how it looks if itis easier


----------



## toggle (Feb 10, 2007)

wrapping isn't that hard, double wrapping is giving me a real headache though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2007)

*Double pointed needles *

I've got to this stage with casting on 45 stitches, which I think I've done right - 15 stitches on each needle and one spare to knit with?







In the book I have (not where the pattern is from) it says: 





> Draw the first of these cast-on stitches close to the last cast-on stitch.



How do I do that? The first and last are on separate needles. Then it says:





> Using the spare needle, knit the first cast-on stitch, thus closing the 'circle'


I know once I've done this I can then start knitting (and tackling a bit of cabling ), but I don't really understand how to get to this stage. Can someone explain it to me in easier language? Or is it the sort of thing you need to be shown?

Cheers


----------



## madzone (Feb 11, 2007)

put your needles together like a traingle pointing towards you (careful not to twist the stitches) the last stitch you cast on will be on the right hand needle. Put the spare needle into the 1st stitch on the left hand needle and knit it with the yarn from the right hand needle. You've now joined all the stitches together into a tube 

eta there's a vid here
http://www.knittinghelp.com/dynamic/php/video/index.php?file=/adv-tech/knitting-on-dpns-rds.mpg


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2007)

cheers madz I think I've got it... when I knit 15 stitches, the needle they were on becomes free and then I use that one to knit with - is that right? And carry on round and round?

It's bloody fiddly


----------



## madzone (Feb 11, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> cheers madz I think I've got it... when I knit 15 stitches, the needle they were on becomes free and then I use that one to knit with - is that right? And carry on round and round?
> 
> It's bloody fiddly


You got it 

Once you've cracked it it's a doddle and slightly addictive


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> You got it
> 
> Once you've cracked it it's a doddle and slightly addictive


cool - thank you 

Might have to fiddle with the pattern though - just slipped my wrist through and it's massive 

I see what you mean about addictiveness... I need to put it down to do some college work!!


----------



## toggle (Feb 11, 2007)

once you start cables, that will reduce the diameter of it, like rib does.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2007)

Ah ok - ta. I'm just using a bit of practice wool at the moment... will start properly next week... then there might be some questions about cabling


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2007)

In between my work I've managed to figure out how to do a simple bit of cabling - it's not that hard  Think I'll start the project properly and come back for help when I get stuck (when it mentions _waste yarn_ and _picot bind off_ )


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> In between my work I've managed to figure out how to do a simple bit of cabling - it's not that hard  Think I'll start the project properly and come back for help when I get stuck (when it mentions _waste yarn_ and _picot bind off_ )



  What about all the stuff _between_ knitting/purling and cabling????!!!   

*feels like a knitting failure*

(not really - actually _most_ impressed)


----------



## moose (Feb 11, 2007)

She's a Bee on a mission 

I'm trying to reduce my wool stash as it's taking over the house, so I've dug out some wool from ages ago, started a jumper, realised I haven't got enough to finish it, and had to buy some more on ebay  
<runs away screaming from growing wool pile>


----------



## toggle (Feb 11, 2007)

attack of the ever increacing stash......


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 12, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> What about all the stuff _between_ knitting/purling and cabling????!!!


What sutff? 

*worries*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 12, 2007)

Is binding off the american for casting off?


----------



## eme (Feb 12, 2007)

yep...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 14, 2007)

Brilliant knitting, vegan baking and crafty blog here:

http://bittersweetblog.wordpress.com/2006/09/05/butter-me-up/

with some fun free patterns too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm having a knitting crisis. I find myself not wanting to do it . Is it possible I've actually got _bored_ of knitting? 

I've got 3 projects on the go and they're all floundering. I started a sock, got quite far up the leg and then realised it was too small so unravelled it all and now can't face starting again. I've got stuck around the waist of the long cardi I was making because that's where all the tricky shaping starts and I'm not confident of my ability to size the pattern up and end up with something that still looks good. And the other thing in the knitting basket is the endless two-colour seed stitch scarf from about 2 years ago which I'm just bored of amd even if I do finish it it won't go with the winter coat I've got now.


----------



## moose (Feb 19, 2007)

Bored with knitting? 
I wish I was 

If I have something lying about that I can't be arsed to finish, I usually scrap it, or unravel and make something more interesting instead. Or do some crocheting for a while. 

The long cardi sounds like it's worth persisting with, though.


----------



## Choc (Feb 19, 2007)

errr, i find myself getting bored of knitting always approx 2 weeks following our craft club meetings....i wished i was a bit more frantic...would certainly help with my baby blanket.

that reminds me i really need to get on with my little hat as baby of friend arrives end of march. looking forward for some inspiration at the 25 th.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm with moose on this one, still not bored of knitting.. although I've been doing it for less than a year   

Not done any this week though (had to promise I wouldn't do any! ), because I've done something funny to the tendons in my left hand. Hopefully start the twisty scarf and my other things this week


----------



## Choc (Feb 19, 2007)

well even when i started i was straight away a bit bored of knitting once the first flash was over...appr a few weeks or a short few month.

i am so annoyed about my rather passionless approach. it is very rare (or never really)that i develop a permanent healthy hobby that i follow religiously.

i hate that of me because it is such a lazy approach i have got that in every aspect of life...grrr


----------



## moose (Feb 19, 2007)

I use knitting as an excuse not to do anything else, that's why I love it so much.


----------



## Choc (Feb 19, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I use knitting as an excuse not to do anything else, that's why I love it so much.




ah i see.. 

but really knitting is doing something from a creative aspect. but at least one can sit down i guess which makes it cosy.

i actually often tend to knit monday and  tuesday evenings or so when it is otherwise a bit boring. preferably if my flatmate is in and we chat at the same time


----------



## Choc (Feb 19, 2007)

i am all back knitting this evening 

but i have to say my little zig-zag baby is an _arthole_ to knit, it's taking ages considering it is so tiny. it is shaping up very sweetly now though


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2007)

*Craft friendly film!*

I was really taken by the lovely arts and crafts in The Science of Sleep which I saw this weekend.  Also Charlotte Gainsbourg REALLY reminded me of Eme - largely 'cos of the crafty thing but also the way she is...

but some gorgeous craft stuff in it... made me want to live there...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooh, I want to see that - might go the weekend after next once all this college stuff is over and done with.

GG - are you coming on Sunday? I've got a few bits and bobs of yours (CD, jacket)


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 20, 2007)

And another thing. The lovely Ribbon Twist clapotis wrap I made went pilly and tatty looking within about a week, and now sheds fluff everywhere.


----------



## toggle (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok, I'm looking at woolfest at the end of june. 2 day festival of wool, bloody miles away.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> And another thing. The lovely Ribbon Twist clapotis wrap I made went pilly and tatty looking within about a week, and now sheds fluff everywhere.


oh Rubes... take a break from knitting for a bit... we need more  and less


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm looking at woolfest at the end of june. 2 day festival of wool, bloody miles away.


Good excuse for a weekend in the Lake District


----------



## toggle (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah, i'm looking at who I know that is going. I might have a friend's tent I can share, might have a couple of other friend in the car with me. IDK yet.

I was just gonna mention it here in case anyone here was thinking about going.


----------



## toggle (Feb 25, 2007)

nopt knitting, but spinning this time. 

on the blog, as usual


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2007)

College work is all done and in.. tonight I can start on the twisty scarf


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2007)

ignore me - I'm tired  

edit: ok humour me... if the pattern has first row as k10.... then when you get all the way down to k1 it says 'knit all 10 stitches' then to go to the top of the instructions again... does that mean I knit 10 again?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2007)

Any knitters about? 

I'm confused, as always, and this might be a stupid qusetion, but apart from the very first row I knit (after casting on).. when I get back to knitting 10 stitches, do I knit them twice? 



			
				moose said:
			
		

> Cast on 10 stitches.
> 
> *Row 1: (wrong side) K10
> Short row 1: K8, wrp-t, k8
> ...


----------



## moose (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes. Once as the last row of the repeat you quoted, once as the first row of the next repeat. You'll see how it's going when you've done a section and can see where the wide edge of each wedge is. When you've knitted 6 segments, you'll have a hexagon if you flatten it out..


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you moose  I've been itching to get knitting again after a month of not, then got all confused


----------



## toggle (Mar 4, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/03/handspun.html#links


more handspun


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 7, 2007)

Corkscrew scarf is coming along nicely - I've skipped out the wrapping of stitches  but think it still looks ok... it's taking bloody ages though  (I've been knitting a lot with big wool recently, so expect things to grow quicker than this ).

Gloves (on dpn) have been put on hold, because I'm a bit scared of what to do when I get to the thumb hole (I will be back for help on that) and I also need to make a start on a little vest for my niece, and finish a scarf for me!


----------



## toggle (Mar 7, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhh, multiple things on the needles, you have learnt fast.


----------



## madzone (Mar 7, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> yeah, i'm looking at who I know that is going. I might have a friend's tent I can share, might have a couple of other friend in the car with me. IDK yet.
> 
> I was just gonna mention it here in case anyone here was thinking about going.


*puts hand up*
Me Miss 

I'm trading there.


----------



## eme (Mar 9, 2007)

as GG just pointed out there is a craft special starting at the Lidl acre lane on thurs (15th march)


----------



## toggle (Mar 9, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> *puts hand up*
> Me Miss
> 
> I'm trading there.




Good. 


maybe you can help me look at wheels then. 

Spinning bug has bitten me quite hard and I'm looking at an investment in a heel. so far, I'm mainly looking at kromskis.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 9, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> as GG just pointed out there is a craft special starting at the Lidl acre lane on thurs (15th march)


Selling what?


----------



## toggle (Mar 9, 2007)

very cheap acrylic and cotton yarns. some crochet stuff, sewing machines, some craft storage stuff.


----------



## moose (Mar 9, 2007)

Sewing tackle, mainly, if it's like my local one. 

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070315.index.ar7


----------



## Choc (Mar 11, 2007)

eme said:
			
		

> as GG just pointed out there is a craft special starting at the Lidl acre lane on thurs (15th march)




YAAAAY!  

i will be there and get myself the sewing pack. exactly what i need.

also curious for the knitting needles...i hope they will have round needles too..?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2007)

I want to start knitting a vest for my niece next week, but I’m stuck on the first set of instructions  Can someone shed some light?
There are 5 different sizes listed, I’m going for the 2nd (6-12 months).

*Instructions:*
*Cast on 39 (43: 47: 53: 57) sts using 4.5mm needles*
_I’m ok with that part – I would cast on 43 stitches._
*Row 1 (RS): K1(3: 0: 3: 0), *P2, K3, rep from * to last 3 (0: 2: 0: 2) sts, P2 (0: 2: 0: 2), K1 (0: 0: 0: 0)*
_This is where I get stuck - does it mean I K3, P2, K3 to the end of the row?_

Cheers


----------



## toggle (Mar 12, 2007)

Row 1 (RS): K3: *P2, K3, rep from * to end 

works out with the maths, you have a pattern that is a multiple of 5, plus 3.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks toggle, wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2007)

*moose and aqua...*

You've both made this corkscrew scarf... how long did you make it?

I really want to stop now, it's getting tedious going back and forth (and giotto is bloody fiddly to knit with) - it's about 1m if I hold it dangling off the needle.. please say not much longer


----------



## aqua (Mar 13, 2007)

I did it so it was the length I knew my mum liked her scarfs!

but the doesn't really help does it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2007)

No!  

I have no bloody idea how long she likes them. Maybe I'll do another knitting mission tonight and then just cast off... 1.5m should do


----------



## aqua (Mar 13, 2007)

try it on  cos it curls it doesn't need to be tied so it was shorter than normal scarfs, *holds arms out* mine was about this long


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2007)

You're no helping   

I tried it on just now - it's still a bit short - another couple hours and that's it though.


----------



## moose (Mar 13, 2007)

Just knit it till you're happy with it. She'll think it's great anyway. 
As long as you can sling one end over your shoulder it'll be fine - the coils help it hold together so you don't have to tie it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2007)

All done... phew 
Cheers for the pattern and help when I got stuck.


----------



## toggle (Mar 14, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/03/spinning-green-alpacca.html

more spinning pictures, and some allotment tales as well.


----------



## toggle (Mar 14, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/03/spinning-green-alpacca.html

more spinning pictures, and some allotment tales as well.


----------



## moose (Mar 14, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> All done... phew
> Cheers for the pattern and help when I got stuck.


Pics, dammit!


----------



## aqua (Mar 14, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Pics, dammit!


what she said


----------



## vauxhallmum (Mar 14, 2007)

Near where I live (er..vauxhall!) there's a fantastic shop called IKnit. Lovely fellas in there knitting away and you can go in to knit or chat or just hang out. Love it.


----------



## moose (Mar 14, 2007)

I believe they serve beer as well - heaven!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Pics, dammit!


Sorry not been on the PC much today....







I tried to take one with me wearing it - but it looked a bit shit


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2007)

Another one..


----------



## moose (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice! 

Looks way longer than mine - you must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't think I'll make one again


----------



## moose (Mar 14, 2007)

You've learned some handy techniques along the way. so it's all good. 

I've just embarked on this - ever the glutton for punishment


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2007)

Blimey 

Will be a good while before I can tackle something like that!


----------



## moose (Mar 14, 2007)

It'll be a good while before I finish it


----------



## Popsicle (Mar 15, 2007)

vauxhallmum said:
			
		

> Near where I live (er..vauxhall!) there's a fantastic shop called IKnit. Lovely fellas in there knitting away and you can go in to knit or chat or just hang out. Love it.



Thanks for this! Finally somewhere nearish to me to buy wool and bits.  

I found their website too - they have a club night this Sunday with djs, bands...and knitting!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 15, 2007)

Well the new issue of knitty is out. And there's nothing I want to knit on it at all. Either it's a crap issue, or.... I've really lost the will to knit


----------



## moose (Mar 16, 2007)

It's probably not you, it's them. Nowt on there to spark my interest either. But then I'm working my way through the free Berrocco patterns


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2007)

No I wasn't impressed by the latest knitty either.  But maybe we could take this on as a group project?









(BTW - it's a real pain that this thread isn't a sticky)


----------



## toggle (Mar 22, 2007)

i think i have just lost the will to knit.


----------



## aqua (Mar 22, 2007)

thats just wrong


----------



## toggle (Mar 22, 2007)

ti's the kid playing with the dad that is just so wrong


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2007)

All of it is so wrong 

I've finished my scarf (finally something for me) and made a hat using a pattern Choc gave me.. just in time for some blustery coastal walks... yay 

Oh and my mum said she liked the curly-wurly corkscrew scarf and wants the pattern (maybe to make it in a colour she'd prefer  )

Next project... tank top for my niece (gloves are still on hold )


----------



## toggle (Mar 22, 2007)

and I think i'm finally starting to get the hang of crochet. I've just made a few braceletty thingies to start getting the hang of what i'm doing with the basic stitch. i'm also going to get round to making that crochet shawl that ruby was making ages ago that i liked then and have been meaning to do for ages.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 22, 2007)

Was that the green one that looks like spinach? It's quite cool but I've worn it maybe twice, and one of those was to craft club.


----------



## moose (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm still knitting that black lacy thing. It's not growing very quickly, and it's complicated enough that I can't do something else at the same time, but not so complicated that I don't get bored.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2007)

I have managed to make myself go on with my grey coat/long cardigan but am still dubious about it turning out ok. At least it grows quickly.


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2007)

spinach?

the one like loads of doilies stitched together.

and i've made 6 plain crochet wristbands, now gonna make a set of cuffs with the leftover baby alpacca and then knit something.


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2007)

or ply some of this collection of singles wrapped around bog rolls i have in front of me


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> spinach?
> 
> the one like loads of doilies stitched together.



Yes, I think that must be the same one. That green Summer Tweed just makes me think of creamed spinach.


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2007)

don't tell GG that when she's wearing her hoodie.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've finished my scarf (finally something for me) and made a hat using a pattern Choc gave me.. just in time for some blustery coastal walks... yay


I think I'm allergic to this wool or something it's been treated in - came up in a horrible rash after wearing my scarf 

Fingers crossed it'll be ok after a wash.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got to a stage on this little tank top where I have to shape the shoulders and neck.. and (surprise ) I've got a few questions, because what I've done doesn't look quite right. Can someone give their opinion on this....

Cast off 3 sts, K until there are 6 sts on the right needle and return, leaving rem sts on a holder.
Work each side of the neck separately.
Cast off 3 sts at the beg of next row.
Cast off rem 3 sts. 
_Here I carried on on the same row, so effectively casting off 6 sts - is that right?_
With RS facing, slip centre 13 sts onto a holder, rejoin yarn to rem sts, K to end. 
_By K to the end the left side is slightly higher than the right side - an extra row in effect - it looks wrong _
Complete to match first side, reversing shaping. 
_Does this mean to cast off on the WS so they look the same?_

I've followed what I think I'm supposed to do, and both the shoulders look the same (i.e. mirror image of each other) just worried that I've done the casting off wrong on both sides... and about one side being higher than the other.

Cheers


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2007)

This is what it looks like at the mo...


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 27, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've got to a stage on this little tank top where I have to shape the shoulders and neck.. and (surprise ) I've got a few questions, because what I've done doesn't look quite right. Can someone give their opinion on this....
> 
> Cast off 3 sts, K until there are 6 sts on the right needle and return, leaving rem sts on a holder.
> Work each side of the neck separately.
> ...



No it's not. I know this because I've just been through the same thing. It means cast off 3 stitches at the beginning of the row, then knit to the end, turn, and cast off the other three. That's why the other side is higher. If they meant cast off 6 stitches, they'd say so.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 27, 2007)

Here you go:




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Cast off 3 sts, K until there are 6 sts on the right needle and return, leaving rem sts on a holder.
> 
> I think after leaving the stitches on the holder, you knit back to the armhole.
> 
> ...



I hope that's right. You should end up with a shoulder shape that slopes down from the neckline to the armhole.

Actually ignore me, I think I'm talking bollocks.

Edit again: actually I think I'm not talking bollocks and that's more or less right. You're doing two lots of casting off 3 at the armhole end, and one lot at the neck end, on both sides.

That said, you do sometimes end up with an extra row on one half of a garment like this (that's what was confusing me I think).


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheers Ruby.. I've redone it and it looks better than before, but still not quite right:






Think I'll look at again tomorrow - my heads starting to hurt!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I edited my post just as you were replying, have a look.

Meanwhile, I'm steaming ahead again with the coat now. Having finished the back though, holding it up to me I'm fairly convinced it's going to make my backside look the size of a house. Which it is, but no need to draw attention to these things.


----------



## moose (Mar 27, 2007)

That looks ok to me, biddly, as long as both sides look the same - I can't quite see if the left side last row is the same as the right cos I'm on a tiny screen.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> That said, you do sometimes end up with an extra row on one half of a garment like this (that's what was confusing me I think).


Ahhh... I think I need to do the left hand side again then... where it says "rejoin yarn to rem sts, K to end" I presume it means knit to the arm hole - I tried it by rejoining the yarn at the arm hole and going inwards   I'll get there in the end.

Good news on your coat  (the steaming ahead not the arse bit)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2007)

ok.. I may be overcomplicating things for myself here... but with the left shoulder if I join the yarn where the stitch holder is and knit to the edge then start casting off then the left side will be slightly higher. At the moment I've got it so they're the same, because I joined the yarn on the left and just started casting off.






Silly question... is it better to follow the pattern so they're uneven? Or leave it as it is now (above)?

I should go to bed


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 27, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ahhh... I think I need to do the left hand side again then... where it says "rejoin yarn to rem sts, K to end" I presume it means knit to the arm hole - I tried it by rejoining the yarn at the arm hole and going inwards



Well, theoretically actually I think you were right to do that, and if you do it again my way it'll come out longer again. I'm not convinced what you've done is really wrong. Why do you think it is?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 27, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Why do you think it is?


Because I didn't follow the pattern completely 

I guess I'll find out when I shape the front as well (this is the back of the tank top).


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 31, 2007)

*Yarn substitution question*

OK, I've seen a pattern I like the look of - mostly like the look of - and I'm going to make a cardigan. I've even chosen the wool.

The problem is that I don't know how much yarn to buy. The pattern is for an aran weight wool on 5mm needles and I am going to use double knit on 4mm. My head is spinning from googling because I only seem to find US sites that don't knit in English. I haven't managed to find a cardigan pattern yet that is a similar shape and uses DK/4mm so I can even start to guess at the yardage needed.

Can some-one point me in right direction?


----------



## moose (Mar 31, 2007)

That's not going to come out anything near the correct tension/size, surely?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 31, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> That's not going to come out anything near the correct tension/size, surely?



Well, no, it wouldn't if I used the pattern given. What I plan to do is make up my own pattern to produce the same garment provided I can work out how much yarn I need.

The question is how much yarn on 4mm needles to produce a close fitting cardigan of hip length with loose sleeves (ie non-shaped)?


----------



## toggle (Mar 31, 2007)

Finished the branching out. Was planning on keeping it for me, and making a second for the mother, but she saw it and loved it, so she's first. i'ts blocking on her floor atm.


----------



## moose (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry, AK, I misunderstood. If you go to Colinette's website, and look up Cadenza, and have a look at the patterns for it - there are cardigans and simple jumper shapes in there and it tells you how many 50g hanks for 4mm needles. Cadenza is 120 metres per 50g, so you could work it out from there.



Toggle - I love that pattern - I made it in the kidsilk haze which has sparkly bits - it's lovely.


----------



## toggle (Apr 1, 2007)

Caught quite a few people staring at it at madzone's party this afternoon. Not sure if that was because it looks unusual, or because i'm the quiet one at partys that can't do smalltalk


----------



## aqua (Apr 1, 2007)

was there a photo toggle?


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2007)

there will be when I get home.

in a few days.


----------



## toggle (Apr 8, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/04/and-start-of-pix.html#links

that's the wool i got from madzone

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toggleknits/450992083/

that's the branching out being blocked


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 9, 2007)

Jaw-droppingly impressive, toggle!


----------



## toggle (Apr 9, 2007)

thankyou


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/04/more-pictures_11.html


dyed the sock yarn


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/04/more-pictures_11.html
> 
> 
> dyed the sock yarn



Is that the dorset? Blimey - you're quick. Well done


----------



## toggle (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah, check through the photos, I've done all the stages of making sock yarn in it. i can definitely see why you recommended it as sock yarn, it's easy to spin a fine, soft yarn that has a nice elasticity. 

and now you know why i wanted quite a bit, I get though supplies fast.


----------



## zora (Apr 13, 2007)

I finally put together back and front of this baby cardie and managed to pick up and knit the border round the neck only to find that the sleeves don't fit into the armholes. Oh well. I suppose it's only a minor setback as it's only baby size and it won't take very long to knit the sleeves again, but still..


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 13, 2007)

Are you sure? Sleeves can sometimes fit a bit oddly into armholes.


----------



## madzone (Apr 13, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> yeah, check through the photos, I've done all the stages of making sock yarn in it. i can definitely see why you recommended it as sock yarn, it's easy to spin a fine, soft yarn that has a nice elasticity.
> 
> and now you know why i wanted quite a bit, I get though supplies fast.



It definitely spins up to a nice bouncy sock yarn. I'd recommend doing that slip stitch thing on the heels though or maybe even mixing in a bit of acrylic on the heels. Pure wool socks are a bugger for wearing out quick


----------



## toggle (Apr 13, 2007)

i was going to get a nylon reinforcing thread for the heels


----------



## madzone (Apr 13, 2007)

Good thinking batman


----------



## zora (Apr 13, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Are you sure? Sleeves can sometimes fit a bit oddly into armholes.



I think so -  it looked like I'd have to stretch them quite a bit for them to fit. It is my first ever armhole fitting though and I can't be too sure.

But one of my (not-knitting) colleagues asked me if I couldn't just add a bit which I did: Undid the bound-off edge knitted back a few rows and am now increasing a couple of extra stitches either side which will hopefully do the trick!

It's got to work because I found out earlier this afternoon that baby was born yesterday!


----------



## zora (Apr 14, 2007)

For blanket thread, see here:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203784
Hope I got it right.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 16, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Yes, I think that must be the same one. That green Summer Tweed just makes me think of creamed spinach.



I'm still making my spinach coloured halter neck top!!!   

Actually creamed spinach is yummm


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2007)

*(hopefully) a quick question...*

I've finished the front and back of this tank top and now doing the neck and arm collar bits (forget the right name for them)... 

Haven't got the exact instructions with me, but the front and back are joined at one shoulder... I have to pick up 10 stitches down the left side of the neck, pick up the stitches that were on the holder, then pick up 10 stitches up the right... then similar on the back (so I'll then have about 45-50 stitches on the needle). Then knit and do some ribbing.







I've got my head round that finally (thanks eme)... but if I use the same yarn to pick up the first lot of stitches and the ones after the holder there'll be a big loop accross the middle... do I break of the yarn and start again after the holder?


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2007)

knit accross the holder?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2007)

Would that be ok to do? Because I won't have knitted the stitches I just picked up


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2007)

I'ts pretty much the standard way to do things, so much so that i can't really imagine you're going to be expected to do it another way without detailed instructions, 

and you sort of are knitting the stitches you just picked up, because you do create a new row of stitches there as well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2007)

ok, thanks toggle, I've never done it before. And you're right, I am kind of 'knitting in' the picked up stitches... fingers crossed there'll be a teeny tiny tank top ready in the next few days (or a me in tears ).

Knew there was something I forgot to ask eme last night


----------



## toggle (Apr 21, 2007)

good luck.


----------



## Choc (Apr 21, 2007)

here is a picci of the hat i have just finished (only that it is in blue). and this is my little cousins baby. hat courtesy of cousin too    the model is called teufelsmuetze. a well known pattern across germany..

but my knitting goes so slowly...i wouldn't even take part in the blanket project because i am to rare a knitter...meh!


----------



## moose (Apr 21, 2007)

What's with the new tagline, toggle?

Yay - finished the lacy top! after a few weeks' blood sweat and tears. Pic later....


----------



## toggle (Apr 21, 2007)

because aqua said my list of WIP was bigger than yours on chat a few nights ago.


----------



## toggle (Apr 21, 2007)

oh yeah, and it amused me because i was pissed


----------



## moose (Apr 21, 2007)

Like Aqua knows anything


----------



## aqua (Apr 21, 2007)

thats quite true


----------



## zora (Apr 21, 2007)

That hat is adorable, Choc! (The baby's alright, too. ).

Hope you got on okay with your tank top, BiddlyBee - sounds exactly like what I had to do for this cardigan I'm making.
 I finally managed to put the sleeves in yesterday and it's looking good! I've got no idea if it will be at all wearable for the baby, size and proportion wise - but I've comforted myself with the idea that maybe one day one of little Leonhard's teddy bears will get to wear it...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> good luck.


Stuck already  

*hopes toggle is online*

I can't knit across the stitches on the holder, because I'm going from left to right getting all the stitches onto the left needle; and when you knit, the stitches go from the left needle to the right 

Shall I just pop the stitches from the holder onto the left needle and carry on picking up stitches? 

If I do that, which makes most sense, then I still have the problem of the loop of yarn.


----------



## toggle (Apr 21, 2007)

huh?

you've lost me completely there.

when i pick up stitches, i work in the same direction as I knit in. if the holder is the wrong way round, i slip the stitches onto the left hand needle and knit off that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2007)

Tbh I've lost myself.

The pattern says, with RS facing pick up and knit down left side of front neck, knit across the sts from the front holder and pick up and knit up the right side of front neck.... etc.

So I'm picking up all stitches onto the left needle, so can't work out how to knit across the holder 

Think I'll just try and see what happens.. can always undo it (for the 6th time)


----------



## zora (Apr 21, 2007)

Biddly, can't you pick up the stitches onto the right needle, or, now that you've got them on the left just switch those onto the right needle (as if they were a part of a row that's already knitted) and then just knit the stitches that are on the holder?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't really know.. I've kind of muddled through it. I think... just got one row then cast off and I'll see how it looks  

I'll bring it to craft club next weekend and see what people think


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, it's far from perfect, but I've got a neck line and it's ribbed.







She'll grow out of it within a couple of months anyway  
Now for the arm hole bits...


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 21, 2007)

That looks pretty good!


----------



## toggle (Apr 21, 2007)

very cute


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2007)

*Little miss in her tank top...*






Glad I chose 6-12 month pattern; means there's plenty of room for her to grow into it  
Dad was happy it wasn't pink, because most of her clothes are! Success all round 
Cheers to everyone that helped out when I got a bit stuck


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2007)

That is GORGEOUS!!!

Must finish my top....


----------



## moose (May 7, 2007)

Well done BB - that looks great!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2007)

QUESTION!!

I'm knitting in the round.  my next instruction is, work 2 rows in st st, maintaining garter stitch selvedge.

Eh?  whosat with the garter stitch what now?   

Hayulp!!


----------



## moose (May 18, 2007)

How can you have a selvedge if you're knitting in the round?  What are you making?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2007)

Ah.. you've just inadvertently helped me answer my own question.

the answer is - i'm a total fuckwit!  I was looking at the wrong instructions (there's various versions of the same top and I was looking at the wrong version...  )

Thanks for trying to help me though..


*shuffles off red faced*


----------



## moose (May 18, 2007)

Get a highlighter pen.


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2007)

photocopy the pattern and write where you are up to on it. ot put it in cheap plastic folder and write on that, or get some post it notes.

just do something.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> just do something.


----------



## innit (May 21, 2007)

I've just finished making a Rowan top like this:





except mine is green. It's come out quite acceptably although there may have been a few small errors along the way


----------



## toggle (May 23, 2007)

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/05/test-dye-of-roving.html
http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/05/first-spun-of-my-roving.html
http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/05/second-spun-handdyed.html
http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/05/number-3.html
http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/05/3-more-spun.html 
http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/2007/05/last-2-handdyed-handspun-yarns.html 


experiments in hand painted roving. 

what do you think if the colours?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 24, 2007)

Wow, they all look lovely! It'll be interesting to see how they knit up, and how much the length of each bit of colour matters. I suppose it must be quite an unpredictable process, once you've picked bits off the roving to spin. What are you going to do with them?

I actually prefer the pink and blue to the pink and green, but hard to tell on a monitor.


----------



## toggle (May 24, 2007)

my infinite blanket project.


I'm planning to use leftover bits of handspun and experiments to knit a multi directional garter stitch blanket. I've knit a couple of square feet of it and I'm expecting it to be big enough to use in a couple of years, but i'll keep adding to it until it gets to a silly sorta size


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2007)

Has anyone else seen the Shreddie advert???  

Oh and the new Knitty digest - wotcha reckon? 

I think there's maybe one or two things I would think about knitting - but still this and the last one have been the least inspirational to my mind....


----------



## moose (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, it's gone downhill a bit. But I guess that's down to people like us not submitting anything inspiring, so maybe we should get busy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2007)

I had to undo my gloves yesterday (well ok, the cuff I'd got as far as doing)... I somehow turned the knitting inside out and did some cabling on the wrong side.. wondered for quite a few rows why it looked so odd


----------



## moose (Jun 18, 2007)

The Ban can kiss my arse, now I have my new Smoking Gauntlets.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2007)

I had to search gauntlets then 

That's what I'm trying to make, not gloves 

Learn something new everyday


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2007)

*substituting yarns*

I've found a pattern for a little baby hat for my mate, in a debbie bliss book so says to use double knitting cotton... I haven't got any, but have loads of other types of cotton - how do I know if they're double knit, and whether they'll be an ok substitute?


ooh moose, for some reason your pic didn't come up before - they're gorgeous - mine will be very much simpler


----------



## moose (Jun 25, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've found a pattern for a little baby hat for my mate, in a debbie bliss book so says to use double knitting cotton... I haven't got any, but have loads of other types of cotton - how do I know if they're double knit, and whether they'll be an ok substitute?


Knit a tension square to the spec in the pattern. If it comes out the right size, and doesn't look too tight or too loopy, it's an OK substitute.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2007)

Before I even get to that point, if I have wool that recommends the same size needles am I more on the right track than picking something at random?


----------



## moose (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes, in fact if it's yarn made in the last 10 years or so, it should tell you the recommended tension on the paper band, too, so if that is anything like the tension in your pattern, you will be OK


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2007)

ta moose


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2007)

ok... I knitted a tension square, like it said in the pattern and it was a little bit too narrow and way too long - more a rectangle.
Does that mean the yarn I tried with is too thin?


----------



## moose (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes. Was it quite loose, too?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2007)

not that loose... I'll try with a thicker one tomorrow and see how that goes - ta again moose - I am slowly getting my head round knitting


----------



## moose (Jun 26, 2007)

When you get a bit more comfortable with it, you can work out how much too small it comes out and increase the number of stitches to compensate, but for now I'd stick to the thicker yarn


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2007)

Yay, some other yarn I've got works out just right... it's not 100% cotton though, only 60% - that'll be ok for a baby's hat won't it?


----------



## moose (Jun 27, 2007)

Assuming the other 40% isn't something daft like silk that won't wash in a washing machine, then yes


----------



## toggle (Jun 27, 2007)

yeah, most of what you're looking for in baby stuff is for it to be washable and not scritchy.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 29, 2007)

Well since my knitter's block seems to have come to an end, I bought a load of Rowan Kid Classic in the Liberty's sale yesterday. Now begins the usual hunt for an interesting pattern in my size...


----------



## Choc (Jun 29, 2007)

errrm, not that i am knitting a lot, but did you mention liberty has a wool sale on again?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 29, 2007)

Liberty's sale started yesterday, John Lewis tomorrow (Saturday).

It's the only time I get enough wool for a whole jumper, because otherwise it's so extortionate, but it does leave me with the issue of finding a good pattern. The coat I've got a block about is one I was adapting a pattern for and lost confidence in my ability to do it well - that was wool I bought from the last Liberty's sale.


----------



## Fizz_gig (Jun 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried knitting with bamboo 'wool'?  It's so lovely and soft, but I can't think what I would use it for, as it is quite expensive...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't say I've tried it. There's a lot of wool like that though, really beautiful but so expensive you can't do all that much with it. Hats, scarves etc are the answer...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 23, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Well since my knitter's block seems to have come to an end, I bought a load of Rowan Kid Classic in the Liberty's sale yesterday. Now begins the usual hunt for an interesting pattern in my size...



I quite fancy knitting this:






from Rowan's "Beads, Buttons and Lace" book. Don't suppose anyone has it do they?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2007)

Cath Kidston is having a sale and I just got this:






For £12. It's got 8 pairs of bamboo needles (sizes 3-6) in the rolly uppy needle case thing.  

Actually I already have copious needles so this is a slightly silly purchase - but there are quite a few sizes there I don't have and those bamboo needles are my fav and aren't cheap separately - so a bargain I think!


----------



## zora (Sep 16, 2007)

*cross-posted by way of bumping this thread*

I just bought this on ebay! 





10 balls for a tenner!

I had peeked into suburban specially to see if there was anything craft club related and sure enough there was toggle's post. Which reminded me that not only had I not done any knitting for ages but I haven't got any wool either. Which somehow inspired me to have a look on ebay (I've never used it before) and then called bluey away from his dinner to bid on this for me, with 3 min to go. And I won! I'm still buzzing from the adrenaline rush. 

Now that would make a lot of very nice, very soft blanket squares but, of course, with 10 balls available I'm wondering if I shouldn't keep them for a bigger project and go back on to ebay to find some more wool for the blanket (and so a haberdashery ebay junkie was born.. )

And yes, let's have a meet soon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2007)

Bloody hell.. what a bargain... you lucky lucky thing!  And apparently (according to various mags) purple is the colour of the season!!  I'd make a jumper or dress out of it myself!  (of course by the time I'd finished it, purple would be so two years ago....   )


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, I've got to a bit I don't fully understand in my gloves pattern...



> Using waste yarn, k7; slip these sts back to the left needle and k them again using working yarn; work in 4x1 Rib as set to end.


I'm guessing that waste yarn is just a bit of yarn, about the same size/width as what I'm knitting with, but a different colour, so it's a marker (for when I go back to do the thumb hole...is that right?

If it is, how do I just start knitting with it? Don't I need to secure it to something?


----------



## toggle (Sep 16, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> I just bought this on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll say it again here, db may not be the bestnof yarns, they have a rep fpr being pilly.

howver, i'd look at a next to the skin type top with that yarn, it is too nice for blanket squares.


----------



## henrytheoctopus (Sep 16, 2007)

could someone teach me how to knit?


----------



## toggle (Sep 16, 2007)

henrytheoctopus said:
			
		

> could someone teach me how to knit?



who are you and where are you?


----------



## henrytheoctopus (Sep 16, 2007)

brixton. it's bluestreaks fault i'm on here!


----------



## toggle (Sep 16, 2007)

possibly one of the next craft club meets then.

or if you can't wait, there's a nice lady called sue that teaches knitting at Iknit in vauxhall.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd say craft club will be making a come-back soon.  Come along and learn to knit.  Meetings tend to be in and around Brixton.


ETA... Toggle makes a good point.  The bloke's nights at Iknit seem popular.  It's run by two lovely men too!

BUT... we could do with a man in the group here!


----------



## henrytheoctopus (Sep 16, 2007)

be it good or bad, i am disguising as a man... actually a girl. a very manly girl. a tomboy. all of it. but a girl, nonetheless... sorry!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2007)

henrytheoctopus said:
			
		

> be it good or bad, i am disguising as a man... actually a girl. a very manly girl. a tomboy. all of it. but a girl, nonetheless... sorry!



Ah!  A tomboy...    You can keep me company!  I got removed from a mixed school and sent to an all girls' school - in a bid to become more ladylike, aged 11, after knocking a boy's front teeth out and blowing up a neighbour's garden with homemade explosives.   I even have a boy's name.    Knitting has come as a surprise to me.


----------



## henrytheoctopus (Sep 17, 2007)

That's fantastic!.... not for your neighbour's yard, I suppose, but still.. i'm thinking knitting would be something super different. Maestrocloud has moved to Paris, making me a said tomboy indeed.... I need something new like this, ya know?


----------



## zora (Sep 17, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> howver, i'd look at a next to the skin type top with that yarn, it is too nice for blanket squares.



You're right I suppose - have got to give this some thought. Pointers towards actual patterns welcome.


----------



## moose (Sep 17, 2007)

Knitty's out, btw.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Sep 17, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> ok, I've got to a bit I don't fully understand in my gloves pattern...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that waste yarn is just a bit of yarn, about the same size/width as what I'm knitting with, but a different colour, so it's a marker (for when I go back to do the thumb hole...is that right?
> ...



That waste yarn isn't quite a marker; later on you're going to take it out to give you 'live' stitches either side of the thumb-hole. So you don't need to secure it to anything, it's coming out anyway.If you can hold one end of the waste yarn firm between some spare fingers it makes it a bit easier.

The first time I saw this method of making thumb-holes I practised first with some light-coloured yarn to make sure I had got the hang of it and could see exactly what was happening. Which I would recommend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2007)

Cheers Anna, it does describe it in the pattern like that (that it's to make live stitches later)... it was more the starting of stitching those 7 that I was confused about, where do I 'put' or 'hold' the waste thread when I first knit?

Think I might practice on my other needles and see how it goes.


----------



## zora (Sep 17, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Cheers Anna, it does describe it in the pattern like that (that it's to make live stitches later)... it was more the starting of stitching those 7 that I was confused about, where do I 'put' or 'hold' the waste thread when I first knit?



Can't you do it as if you were changing colour at the beginning of a row? I never  make a knot, just let the end of your new yarn hang quite long (and re-tighten the first couple of loops as I come back to them, but you won't need to worry about that, because you won't actually knit those stitches - the marker yarn is going to be removed later on, no?)

Ah, only just seen: AnnaKarpik has said it already.


----------



## madzone (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone know of any nice free patterns for a baby cardi/jacket and hat set? I fancy knitting something for my grandson - to - be out of some nice grey Gotland fleece I've yet to spin but all the patterns I've seen have been a bit shite


----------



## toggle (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring05/PATTtrellis.html


----------



## toggle (Sep 17, 2007)

http://annypurls.blogspot.com/2006/12/cardigan-for-merry_28.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> Can't you do it as if you were changing colour at the beginning of a row? I never  make a knot, just let the end of your new yarn hang quite long (and re-tighten the first couple of loops as I come back to them, but you won't need to worry about that, because you won't actually knit those stitches - the marker yarn is going to be removed later on, no?)
> 
> Ah, only just seen: AnnaKarpik has said it already.


Ah ok, y'see I always do knot it... I guess I could knot it lightly, or try this non-knotting technique


----------



## toggle (Sep 17, 2007)

I really like the baby supprise jacket, but you have to pay for that


----------



## madzone (Sep 17, 2007)

They're nice but I want something for a newborn really


----------



## toggle (Sep 17, 2007)

anything on drops?


----------



## madzone (Sep 17, 2007)

Drops?

I'm off to the library to see if they've got any Debbie *spit* Bliss books


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2007)

Better late than never... a few photos from the jam making:

http://picasaweb.google.com/BiddlyBee/FruitPickingAndJamMaking230607240607?authkey=gMrgC7rxxIU


----------



## toggle (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.garnstudio.com/index_lang.php


----------



## toggle (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm buying a spinning wheel. i won't get it until the person i'm buying it off gets back from holiday in mid october, but i know i'm getting it and i'm all happy now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2007)

Why do I have this delusion that I can alter patterns? I've just bought the new Rowan mag, meaning to knit this:







They've increased the size range (which is good), but I still need to scale it up one size. Why did I think I could do this? My head is going round trying to figure it out. Why can't people just write nice interesting patterns in my fucking size??? Why are Rowan so sodding stingy about their sizes? I keep buying proper jumper quantities of wool in the sales and then having nothing to knit with them!  I still have heaps of Jaeger fleece and a quarter finished coat thing from last time I attempted this.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh sod it, it looks pretty baggy and my tension square is a bit big, I'll just knit it looser and see what happens. I expect it'll be a disaster but it'll teach me not to try that again.

Mind you, having seen the extreme skinniness of the models in that mag I don't think I am ever going to eat again, so perhaps I should just knit a size 8, and by the time it's done I'll fit into it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 28, 2007)

It occurred to me after the last craft club when I brought out all the coloured stuff I used to knit, that hardly anyone in the craft club does colour knitting (fairisle, patterns etc). Is that because you all don't want to (I don't think it's as trendy as it used to be, I don't do much of it myself any more) or because you don't know how and are scared? Because if it's the latter, we should do a colour knitting tryout next time.


----------



## innit (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know how and I'm scared 

(yes we should do a session, but I'm not sure if it would be fair on you and toggle!)


----------



## Callie (Oct 28, 2007)

I dont know how and and scared

Im even scared to try and do a multicoloured stripey scarf


would coloured knitting skillz means i could knit a jumper with a big picture of a fish on it like my nan made for my uncle who liked fishing??

it was scary!  and i doubt it would have been any good to wear fishing cos it was yellow


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't know how, not sure if I'm scared though... not advanced enough with my knitting to even have looked at patterns with coloured stuff in  

Would be good to learn how though


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2007)

*Do I win the prize for slowest knitter of 2007?*

 

I finally finished my fingerless glove thingies last night, after starting them in February!!

Can now sort myself out a hat and scarf, once I've picked the patterns


----------



## eme (Dec 18, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Do I win the prize for slowest knitter of 2007?



No.... Still got to finish *the* cardi for mum's xmas pressie (2007)


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 18, 2007)

And I've still got in my knitting pile the wrap thing I started about two years ago.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2007)

ok, I don't feel too bad now


----------



## liberty (Dec 18, 2007)

With around eight scarfs I now need to make a hat.. 

Anyone know where I can get a pattern to make a large benie?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got a couple of patterns for bog standard beanies - you going to be at offline or prod this weekend? Can photocopy them for you


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2007)

I got my head round that elongation technique Ruby (cheers for the suggestion) - just need to decide how often to do it on my scarf, and whether to just knit the rest or put some ribs in.

Not having luck with the Nelly hat just yet though - can't seem to make stitches very neatly (picking them up from the horizontal )... think I need to search those knitting tutorial videos


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm getting all confused by the jumper pattern I'm using.

Can anyone tell me this: when you divide for the neck and it says "turn, leaving remaining stitches on a holder" etc, does it mean turn the work round and then knit that row, or literally just turn it?

It says:




			
				not very clear Rowan pattern said:
			
		

> K41 and turn, leaving rem sts on a holder.
> Work each side of neck separately.
> Dec 1 st at neck edge of next 12 rows.



So it matters because I'm not sure if I'm turning and immediately doing a decrease, or knitting a row first. This is one of those things I've never been sure of.


----------



## moose (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, straight into the decrease row.


----------



## moose (Jan 4, 2008)

liberty said:
			
		

> With around eight scarfs I now need to make a hat..
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a pattern to make a large benie?


I'm never quite sure what constitutes a beanie, but there's a nice pattern here that you can download as a pdf.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a beret, a beanie I think is a close fitting hat, like a bobble hat.

(Thanks moose!)


----------



## eme (Jan 4, 2008)

agree with moose; literally turn and then do whatever it says to do next... (ie decreases)...

Happy to announce a: I finally finished _the_ cardi and b/c: it fits my mum and she loves it! yayyy..... I really wish I could knit faster though


----------



## moose (Jan 4, 2008)

Blimey - that's a lot of knitting  It's lovely. Maybe some instant gratification with massive wool on size 10 needles next, then?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 4, 2008)

Well done eme! I don't think you're a slow knitter, I think you're drawn to projects that use small wool.


----------



## eme (Jan 4, 2008)

It's true - I love wearing my pullover I did and that used 4 ply on 3.25mm needles - eek! Looking at replacing a (shop bought) fave cardi and it's looking very similar in gauge... ah well...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 4, 2008)

That's lovely eme 

I must remember to pick up that pattern from you.

I'm going to attempt that hat again this afternoon... the few times I've started it I've ended up with huge holes where I pick up stitches


----------



## eme (Jan 4, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I must remember to pick up that pattern from you.



and your cake tin


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 4, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That's lovely eme
> 
> I must remember to pick up that pattern from you.
> 
> I'm going to attempt that hat again this afternoon... the few times I've started it I've ended up with huge holes where I pick up stitches



How are you doing it? (and I've forgotten what part of the pattern requires stitches to be picked up)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2008)

eme said:
			
		

> and your cake tin


oh yeah  



			
				RubyToogood said:
			
		

> How are you doing it? (and I've forgotten what part of the pattern requires stitches to be picked up)


It says to pick up the stitches from the horizontal between two stitches... I'm ok on the knit side, but when I'm picking up on WS is where the big gaps seem to form. It's at the beginning of the hat, as you work from the top down on this one, to do the ear flaps.

Turns out point 5 makes me a bit itchy though, so the hat is on hold for the moment, and the scarf I wanted to make too  

I need to find some non-itchy wool dammit, or I'll never be able to make myself anything!!!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 5, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> It says to pick up the stitches from the horizontal between two stitches... I'm ok on the knit side, but when I'm picking up on WS is where the big gaps seem to form. It's at the beginning of the hat, as you work from the top down on this one, to do the ear flaps.


Ah! You mean the increases. There are various ways of doing increases and some of them do make holes, it's true. You could experiment with one of the other methods.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring03/FEATtheresa.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Increase_(knitting)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah ok, that's reassured me a bit that I might not be doing it wrong. I'll have a go with one of the other methods and see what it looks like. Ta


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 5, 2008)

Well tbh you might be doing it wrong, it's hard to tell without seeing you at it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2008)

True 

I'm going to try once more following the pattern, then maybe leave it til the next craft club and plead for help


----------



## eme (Jan 10, 2008)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> It occurred to me after the last craft club when I brought out all the coloured stuff I used to knit, that hardly anyone in the craft club does colour knitting (fairisle, patterns etc). Is that because you all don't want to (I don't think it's as trendy as it used to be, I don't do much of it myself any more) or because you don't know how and are scared?



A small fairisle project to try out


----------



## Choc (Jan 19, 2008)

*knitting circle in jan/feb?*

would anyone like to have another knitting meeting soon,

we could meet at mine?

also would anyone like to do sth else as well, like cooking or baking?


----------



## toggle (Jan 19, 2008)

i was doing fair isle socks at your place Ruby. 

And i'd love a meet up soon. Need to check when himself can have kids though


----------



## eme (Jan 22, 2008)

Choc said:
			
		

> would anyone like to have another knitting meeting soon,
> 
> we could meet at mine?
> 
> also would anyone like to do sth else as well, like cooking or baking?



yes! what date where you thinking?


----------



## innit (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm in, be good to see you all


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm always up for a craft club.


----------



## innit (Jan 22, 2008)

Should we do a marmalade one - or is that a bit messy?


----------



## Choc (Jan 23, 2008)

brilliant, although i am now thinking end of feb would suit me best as by then we will have more space available here in the flat..?

alternatively before valentines day using our small sitting room only (like before)?


----------



## eme (Jan 23, 2008)

sooner!  it was fine in yr living room before, no?


----------



## Choc (Jan 26, 2008)

eme said:


> sooner!  it was fine in yr living room before, no?



yes, agreed!

who can make it on sunday 10 of feb in the afternoon? will be lovely to see all the usual supsect (plus of course if we have new interested members?)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd love to come but I'll be off to gay Paree on a work trip that day..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2008)

I can make the 10th


----------



## eme (Jan 27, 2008)

me too...


----------



## wrysmile (Jan 27, 2008)

I would like to stop by if there's enough room? I may perhaps bring some knitting equipment - not that I really know what to do with it much - or would be up for baking, definitely. Understand if it will be too crowded though so don't want to take up room of other regular attendees


----------



## toggle (Jan 27, 2008)

Himself has booked the time off. 

Ok, I told someone I was going to bring something along to the next meet and i can't remember who or what. Would the person who I said this to please kick me and tell me what it was.


----------



## Choc (Jan 27, 2008)

brilliant   (sorry gg you can't make it). wrysmile please come along!
great toggle that you got the time off.

will pm adress soon, also will pm everyone else i can think of.

is 1500 a good time to start?


----------



## toggle (Jan 27, 2008)

sounds great to me.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2008)

Not sure about the 10th yet, I may have band practice.

Meanwhile... I've finished this jumper, at least the actual knitting, which was quite straightforward really and has come out about the right size. But I'm really struggling with the crocheted edging, I just can't get to grips with it. I keep having to stop to look up how to do the stitches, and then finding at the end of each section that I've got too few stitches or something. I think I overestimated my crocheting ability...



RubyToogood said:


> Why do I have this delusion that I can alter patterns? I've just bought the new Rowan mag, meaning to knit this:


----------



## toggle (Jan 31, 2008)

fatboy has booked the day off.


----------



## Choc (Jan 31, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Not sure about the 10th yet, I may have band practice.
> 
> Meanwhile... I've finished this jumper, at least the actual knitting, which was quite straightforward really and has come out about the right size. But I'm really struggling with the crocheted edging, I just can't get to grips with it.



see, you simply have to come now


----------



## Choc (Feb 3, 2008)

i have send out an invite with my address to anyone i could think of, if i have forgotten somebody please let me know.


----------



## Choc (Feb 9, 2008)

*tommorrow, 10 feb, craft club*

i think confirmed are : ruby, eme, toggle, bee and wrysmile

and han, pie eye and zora have excused themselves.

i have send a text to innit. i don't know about MS T?

if i am getting home in time i will bake a little cake 

looking forward!


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking forward to it too! Could I bring a friend, Choc? Feel free to say no. She is very nice and quite crafty though.

Also, is anyone bringing a camera, as I've more or less finished the jumper now and could really do with a couple of photos of it 

I say finished... it is of course too short, as jumpers are always too short for me, so I may have to cut the bottom off and knit down (I have seen instructions for doing this on the internet... I'm a bit nervous though!).


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll bring along my camera Ruby 

Could you bring that batting/wadding you said you'd found? There wasn't any in the fabric shop down the road - ta


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 9, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## Choc (Feb 9, 2008)

friend is fine  

i will 95% bake a cake


----------



## toggle (Feb 10, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Looking forward to it too! Could I bring a friend, Choc? Feel free to say no. She is very nice and quite crafty though.
> 
> Also, is anyone bringing a camera, as I've more or less finished the jumper now and could really do with a couple of photos of it
> 
> I say finished... it is of course too short, as jumpers are always too short for me, so I may have to cut the bottom off and knit down (I have seen instructions for doing this on the internet... I'm a bit nervous though!).



i'd unpick the edge rather than cut,


----------



## toggle (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm not going to amke it this afternoon. I had thought my cold was on it's way out and now the rampaging snots have returned with a vengeance. I'll stay at home instead of sharing.


----------



## wrysmile (Feb 10, 2008)

That was a lovely afternoon... Thanks to Choc for hosting, loaning me knitting needles and the lovely fruit cake. Thanks to Eme for teaching me to knit and patiently keeping me on course, hopefully next time I'll have practised and improved a tad!!


----------



## eme (Feb 10, 2008)

Lovely afternoon - great to see you all  xx


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks, Choc!


----------



## toggle (Feb 10, 2008)

sulks


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2008)

Cheers choc - was a lovely afternoon. And thanks for the little tutorial eme - the pinwheel is well on it's way now 
Hope you feel better soon toggle.


----------



## toggle (Feb 10, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheers choc - was a lovely afternoon. And thanks for the little tutorial eme - the pinwheel is well on it's way now
> Hope you feel better soon toggle.



glad you got that sorted.


----------



## Choc (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for coming ladys 

and bee and ruby your buisquits and muffin was yummy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2008)

*bump*

Probably a silly question, but I've got a pattern that says use 3mm needles, no mention of dpn's, then later it says _join for knitting in the round_. Does that mean I do have to use dpn's?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 29, 2008)

Or a circular needle. Yes. After that point anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2008)

Ta... I'll look for another pattern


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't be such a chicken! If it's anything big you can use a circular, which is a piece of cake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2008)

It's something very small though, and don't have the right size needles (and want to do it tonight - I am the lady with no patience! )... have found a nice pattern using normal needles though


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been a knitting knut recently. Now I have a phone with a camera, I've also gone back and taken photos of lots of my old knitting projects and put them on Flickr so I can show them off on Ravelry: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubytoogood/sets/72157605819865083/

I bought enough wool for two jumpers in the sales (Kidsilk Spray in blue and Kidsilk Night in grey/silver sparkly) and a copy of the Kidsilk Dream book, and am now trying to decide what to knit:

http://www.colourway.co.uk/rowan/kiddre/kiddre.htm

Or possibly Spook from Rowan 43:

http://www.colourway.co.uk/rowan/rb43/rb43.htm

Or something else...


----------



## moose (Jul 5, 2008)

Spookily, I'm having the same dilemma. I like Spook, but it makes the model look huge, so god help me  I bought the Kidsilk dream book last week to try to find something different 

I'mactually using the Colinette very fine mohair, though, not KSH.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 5, 2008)

None of these patterns are absolutely spot on for me - Spook for instance I don't like the neckline on. So I may have to do some faffing around. 

What are your front runners from the book? Mine are Pixie and Sylph. I would probably knit them at a slightly looser gauge though so that they are a bit more see-through, as that to me is the whole point of KSH.


----------



## moose (Jul 5, 2008)

Pixie or the frock off the front done as a jumper.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2008)

Where's the best place to peruse knitting patterns/books? I need to knit myself a shawl/small cardy type thing for a wedding in Sept - and not sure where to start.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 5, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where's the best place to peruse knitting patterns/books? I need to knit myself a shawl/small cardy type thing for a wedding in Sept - and not sure where to start.


Ravelry. Except that you can end up doing it for hours... What sort of thing did you have in mind?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Ravelry. Except that you can end up doing it for hours... What sort of thing did you have in mind?


Didn't think of that, will have a look. Probably a shrug type affair, with long sleeves, as I've got a strapless dress.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 5, 2008)

I've always meant at some point to do a long sleeved shrug by just knitting the top bit of Tubey from Knitty:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTtubey.html

When I knitted it, it looked good just as it was before I put the body on.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2008)

Cheers Ruby, that's a good idea, and the sort of thing I'm after  (will still have a look on Ravelry)


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jul 9, 2008)

*Decreasing in a ribbed section - my first time.*

It's really important that this looks right, not only are the cuffs ribbed but the hem of a wrap-over cardigan also so this decreasing could be very obvious if not perfect.

For an even edge, I decrease one stitch in. So far so good, but where does that leave me with the knit/purl thing? Do I continue with knit/knit for the first two stitches until the next decrease or change my first, originally knit stitch to a purl one?

Over to you, wise ones!

PS Am using simple knit/purl two together for the decreases. Any better suggestions?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 9, 2008)

I've actually never come across a pattern where there is shaping in the ribbing (except for hats). Sorry if it's patronising but are you sure that's right?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jul 9, 2008)

Positive - shaped ribbed section.

How do you do it with hats?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I have found an answer; make sure the knit stitches stay to the front of the work, ie use ssso for a knit/purl decrease and k2tog for a purl/knit decrease. And don't worry about sticking to rib pattern; knit the knits and purl the purls and nobody will be any the wiser. I shall try a test patch tonight and report back.


----------



## Choc (Jul 12, 2008)

dear rubytoogood and eme,

thank you soooooooooooooo much for the little hat and cardie for the baby. we are gobsmacked how beautifully crafted both pieces are. if i see you at countryfair ruby small one will hopefully wear it. although its almost too good to put on him. he possetts so much.

hat will go on photo of official photo appt next week 


xx


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Ravelry. Except that you can end up doing it for hours... What sort of thing did you have in mind?


I have just spent a couple of hours looking... but found this http://kellymaher.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/ribbed-lace-bolero/

Doesn't look too difficult, so think I'll give it a go  

It says to use cotton-ease  _"a versatile, soft cotton blend worsted weight yarn"_... might've asked this before, but what's worsted weight equivalent to in UK?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

Ignore me, just seen on ravelry that it's aran


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 14, 2008)

Funnily enough I'm doing that pattern myself at the mo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll know who to come to for help then 

Not read through the pattern properly, but at a quick glance it looked straightforward-ish.


----------



## moose (Jul 15, 2008)

Rowan 44 is out.... with patterns for larger laydees up to 22!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 15, 2008)

42 went up to a 22 I think...

Have you got a copy? Is there anything that would solve the laceweight mohair question for us do you think?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Funnily enough I'm doing that pattern myself at the mo.





BiddlyBee said:


> I'll know who to come to for help then
> 
> Not read through the pattern properly, but at a quick glance it looked straightforward-ish.


Getting ready to start  

I've done a tester (not on right size needles)... but does this look right to you Rubes? Don't want to cast on the whole bloody thing if I'm not certain what I'm doing.







Sorry for crap photo, only got my phone to hand. Ta


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes that looks right. I'm hoping the right size needles are a bit bigger? That looks a fraction tight to me.

I was just thinking about you actually because on mine I've got to the point near the end where you transition back to the ribbing and you have to use a cable needle. It took me a while to figure out what the pattern meant and I was thinking I'd better make a note now of what it means for your benefit... It says "CF1" and CB1". It means transfer one stitch onto a cable needle and hold it to the front of the work (CF1) or back (CB1). Then you do the bit in brackets. Once you've done a few it makes sense.


----------



## moose (Jul 22, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Is there anything that would solve the laceweight mohair question for us do you think?



Oddly enough, no! There's not a single pattern using KSH.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes that looks right. I'm hoping the right size needles are a bit bigger? That looks a fraction tight to me.
> 
> I was just thinking about you actually because on mine I've got to the point near the end where you transition back to the ribbing and you have to use a cable needle. It took me a while to figure out what the pattern meant and I was thinking I'd better make a note now of what it means for your benefit... It says "CF1" and CB1". It means transfer one stitch onto a cable needle and hold it to the front of the work (CF1) or back (CB1). Then you do the bit in brackets. Once you've done a few it makes sense.


Yer, they were 4.5mm needles and I think the actual piece is done on 5.5-6mm

Cheers, that's only one row of the cabling isn't it? Then back to the ribbing so it matches the bottom?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2008)

I wanted to have a nice afternoon knitting, but just cast on and already come to my first bloody problem! 

The pattern says to slip one stitch at the beginning of each row for a nicer finish... fair enough.

_Row 1: p2 k2 to last 2 stitches, p2
_
I've cast on 98 stitches, so slipping one stitch then brings the number of stitches down to 97... so if I'm doing a p2 k2 row I get to the end of the row with only one stitch left not 2, so how can I p2 at the end?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, it's a stupid mistake by the writer. She tells you to slip the first stitch of every row and then ignores her own instruction. So although she tells you to start the first row p2, in actual fact you should start it slip 1, p1.

She is right though, slipping that first stitch makes a much better edge - watch out for yourself forgetting to do it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2008)

ah, so then on row 2 it'd be slip 1, k1...etc?

bugger... do I unknit or just unravel it all and cast on again? hmmmm....

also, she doesn't seem to have a RS or WS does it matter when you come to the lace pattern?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 23, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheers, that's only one row of the cabling isn't it? Then back to the ribbing so it matches the bottom?


Forgot to answer this - yes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers rubes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2008)

Also (last question for now I promise) when you get to the lace pattern and you slip 1, do you then just carry on with the row: k1, (k2tog, yo, yo ssk) til the end, k1? Or do you ignore the first k1 as you've slipped? 

I was going to do the former, as I've still got the right number of stitches, but better to check eh?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 23, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> ah, so then on row 2 it'd be slip 1, k1...etc?



Yes.



> also, she doesn't seem to have a RS or WS does it matter when you come to the lace pattern?



I was about to say no, but actually I think it might do. I started the lace row on the side where if you were still ribbing you'd do sl1 p1, and it looks like the picture. Maybe if you started on the sl1 k1 side, it would be different.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 23, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Also (last question for now I promise) when you get to the lace pattern and you slip 1, do you then just carry on with the row: k1, (k2tog, yo, yo ssk) til the end, k1? Or do you ignore the first k1 as you've slipped?
> 
> I was going to do the former, as I've still got the right number of stitches, but better to check eh?



The latter I think: sl1, k2tog. I think she tacked on the bit about slipping the first stitch after she actually wrote the pattern or something.

I could just come round and knit it for you if you like? Might be easier


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I was about to say no, but actually I think it might do. I started the lace row on the side where if you were still ribbing you'd do sl1 p1, and it looks like the picture. Maybe if you started on the sl1 k1 side, it would be different.


Cheers, I'll use the sl1 p1 side as my RS then, will help further down in the pattern.


RubyToogood said:


> The latter I think: sl1, k2tog. I think she tacked on the bit about slipping the first stitch after she actually wrote the pattern or something.


 ah ok, I'll double check again.





> I could just come round and knit it for you if you like? Might be easier


ok  

Cheers for your help hon... think I can start now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2008)

Should've read her blog properly, loads of people have asked the same questions as me


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 25, 2008)

And when you get to the cast off, here's a video:


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2008)

Blimey, that looks like a tedious process... hope it looks better for it.

I've done 1inch of the first lot of ribbing so far


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I can't say I was all that impressed with it as a castoff method. It took forever and the result was a bit untidy, but I think the point is it stretches massively, which you need that edge to do.

Having cast off, sewed it together and tried it on, I don't hate it as much as I thought I might, but it is a fraction small and I do think the sleeves need to be a bit longer to cover up the old bingo wings, so I'm trying adding a bit of ribbing round the armholes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got to about 2" now


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 27, 2008)

By the way I did tell you it was quite boring to knit, didn't I?

I really want to get the fucking thing over with so I can get on with knitting up my sale bargain kidsilk jumper (assuming I can decide on a pattern).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2008)

I can do boring... just need a few hours a day to spare


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm now procrastinating by putting details of all my stash onto Ravelry 

BTW I had a weird internet moment in John Lewis yesterday. I was tormenting the nice Rowan consultant with the issue of what Kidsilk Haze pattern to go for and suddenly realised I knew who she was on Ravelry.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2008)

I've finished this bolero thing now and I'm not keen. Unfortunate marriage of pattern and yarn and my own personal deformity.


----------



## moose (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a shame! Is there no hope for it? Not even a second lease of life as a cushion cover or something? (That's what happens to most of my disasters  )


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno, it's quite stretchy so it might well fit someone else, possibly someone a shade smaller than me. It's just not very flattering on me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2008)

hmmm... I'm over half way through mine now, we'll see.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh well, at least it's finished and I can get on with the next thing.

I've bought this book: http://www.englishyarns.co.uk/rowan_purelife_organic_wool_collection.html
Full of things I can imagine knitting and wearing, and all DK so v useful.

If I can get the tension and sizing right, I want to have a stab at this pattern with my kidsilk night - it's almost exactly what I've been looking for, just a shame it's the wrong wool:


----------



## moose (Aug 6, 2008)

Ooh, that's nice! What colour are you doing it?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2008)

It's a light grey with silver sparkly bits. Should come out fairly transparent at that gauge.


----------



## moose (Aug 8, 2008)

Oooh, I love that one. I have a lacy beret in it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> It says "CF1" and CB1". It means transfer one stitch onto a cable needle and hold it to the front of the work (CF1) or back (CB1). Then you do the bit in brackets. Once you've done a few it makes sense.


One last question 

I've got to the cabling bit and want to make sure I've got it right. She's saying that you k1 p1 or p1 k1 depending on if it's CF1 or CB1... but doesn't it make more sense to k2 p2, as that's what the rib pattern is at the end?

Or does it make no difference?

Her instructions:



> p1 (c1f [p into the stitch that was moved behind, k into the stitch that was moved in front], c1b [k into the stitch that was moved in front, p into the stitch that was moved behind] ) repeat cabling until 1 stitch left, p1
> _The next row will count as row 2 (wrong side) _
> row 2: k2 p2 to last 2 stitches, k2


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have a proper look at it later, but I seem to recall thinking the same thing, but it all made sense when I did it (as written).


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 27, 2008)

*cheeky bump*


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 27, 2008)

To be honest, I think that's as much help as I can be short of knitting the whole thing again, because I can't visualise it. You'll just have to do what I did, try it and see!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 27, 2008)

ok  

I'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just reread the pattern and it makes sense now... she does p k then k p (so it is just P2, K2 with cabling)


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 30, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've just reread the pattern and it makes sense now... she does p k then k p (so it is just P2, K2 with cabling)



That sounds right to me.



RubyToogood said:


> Oh well, at least it's finished and I can get on with the next thing.
> 
> I've bought this book: http://www.englishyarns.co.uk/rowan_purelife_organic_wool_collection.html
> Full of things I can imagine knitting and wearing, and all DK so v useful.
> ...



I've sort of started on this but having a crisis of confidence because my row gauge is far too tight. I love this wool to bits - it was a dream come true finding it in the sale - and I don't want to spend months working on something if it's not going to work and then I have to unravel it and the wool's never the same again. Ho hum  I can't decide whether to give up and knit something else I don't like as much, or persevere and try and make it work.

In other news, I went to a yarn swap of another knitting group recently and it was a very useful exercise. Offloaded some stuff I really didn't want for some stuff I really did want.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 2, 2008)

Wish I was good enough to give some decent advice... have you done too much that the wool would be ruined if you started again? Or is there and chance you could make it a bit shorter?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I'm just venting really, if I wanted heavyweight advice I'd post about it on Ravelry. I'm just going to put it on hold while I reflect, maybe keep an eye out for another pattern. I could start again, the wool would be fine and I've only done a few inches. There are probably solutions, I could do a lot of maths and add rows, but I have a Bad Feeling about this project.

Never mind, plenty more stuff to knit in the meantime. I'm suffering from some kind of weird affliction at the moment whereby no pattern is entirely satisfactory to me though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2008)

I reckon the Bad Feeling means it's best to look for something else hon.

I finished the bolero today! Yay! Not done any washing or blocking, but it fits, so I'm going to leave it as is  Thank you for all you help with it Rubes


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 4, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad you're pleased with it.

Meanwhile I'm hunting for a cardigan pattern. I have a load of grey Kid Classic waiting... I've looked through Ravelry and not one of the three million cardigan patterns listed on there Spoke To Me.


----------



## moose (Sep 4, 2008)

I've not found a use for mine yet either


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh not the Kid Silk Haze, this is a load of Kid Classic (altogether more utilitarian aran weight number) that I acquired in the yarn swap.


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2008)

Ah, sorry. So there are no aran patterns anywhere in the known universe that tickle your fancy? You're more fussy than me  

Have you tried here?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2008)

moose said:


> Ah, sorry. So there are no aran patterns anywhere in the known universe that tickle your fancy? You're more fussy than me



I know, it's some kind of illness I've got at the moment   
I was possibly contemplating this:

http://www.theinsideloop.com/Issue3/Patterns/mongkok.html

which amazingly is for the wool I've got and comes in my size. But I'm not sure it would be flattering to me in the rather light grey I've got.

e2a: in fact you can also knit Kid Classic at DK gauge, so I really ought to be able to find _something_!


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2008)

Oooh, I like that. Looks quick, too - instant gratification might be just what you need to get you in the knitting groove again.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 7, 2008)

Humph. I've done a tension square for it and I don't like her gauge. Mine isn't even as loose as she calls for and it looks too loose for something close-fitting like that. Plus her row gauge I think is plain wrong as it's wildly different from both mine and the one on the ball band.

BTW moose, Rowan Studio 12 is all KSH and KS Aura if there's anything you fancy in it:

http://www.colourway.co.uk/rowan/rstud12/rstud12.htm


----------



## moose (Sep 11, 2008)

Cheers - I might acquire it to add to the collection. 

Knitty's out - not much new in there, but I quite like the Op Art blanket.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep, nothing in there that I have a burning desire to knit. Was hoping there might be a cardigan pattern there for me, but no, so I've cast on for this, and I hope to god this one works out!
http://www.kangaroo.uk.com/pattern/1885/1729.php


----------



## moose (Sep 13, 2008)

I've done that in Scottish tweed. Or at least I've knitted all the bits and left them in a carrier bag under the stairs


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 15, 2008)

Ah! Was that just boredom, or did you go off it for some reason?

When I looked it up on Ravelry only one person had done it, and it didn't look flared at all, so I'm adding in some extra stitches between the cables to do another row of decreases.

So far it's looking good, touch wood. My tension is about right and it feels lovely and cosy, plus I like cabling.


----------



## eme (Sep 15, 2008)

look nice Ruby.... 

I've started my first jumper-knitted-in-the-round... yay... it's great to try on as you go


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2008)

eme said:


> it's great to try on as you go


you look really sad though


----------



## moose (Sep 15, 2008)

eme said:


>



I quite like it like that!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2008)

Seeing as my bolero thing was a success, I'm going to have a go at knitting a tank top... like this but in different colours (thank you eme)... but a bit worried about changing colours in the middle of a row and following a chart 

Any tips on how to actually do this? Or is it quite simple? I don't even know if the technique has a name 

Kind of brings me to my next question... for the last few years I've just bungled my way through projects, and got loads of advice off here (thank you ), but are there any books that people consider knitting bibles?


----------



## moose (Sep 29, 2008)

Read up on Intarsia before you start - for bold patches of colour with a lot of space between areas of the same colour, you will need to use little bobbins like in the pic you linked to. If there are lots of areas of the same colour within a few stitches of each other, you will need to carry the yarn across the back of the work (Fairisle), taking care not to pull it tight, or you'll end up with ruffled knitting. I'd do a little practice square before you start, with one diamond in it. 

The main thing with Intarsia is to avoid is big holes where one colour meets another, and you can get round this by twisting the 2 colours round each other once. 

That sounds really complicated - sorry! It's not really, just needs some practice, and you sometimes feel like you need a spare pair of hands. 

There's an Intarsia tutorial video about halfway down this page - you can buy tiny bobbins if you can't be bothered making the little skeins she does, and ignore the fact she's knitting continentally (unless you do!) but it gives you a reasonable idea.

As for knitting bibles, I have dozens of books, and none of them are the definitive bible. I've always just found my own way and bumbled along with stuff like the video I linked to above to show me the way.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 29, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Kind of brings me to my next question... for the last few years I've just bungled my way through projects, and got loads of advice off here (thank you ), but are there any books that people consider knitting bibles?



No, I've always just bungled too. I'm sure there are books though... I've got an Encyclopaedia of Knitting which has been useful occasionally... Actually the two SnB books cover most things I think... always worth looking through second hand bookshops etc for old school knitting bibles.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you moose, fairisle did ring a bell, but I thought that would be the more fiddly patterns. I'll take a look at the Intarsia video (I never would've found out that term!) with a fresh pair of eyes tomorrow... and will definitely be doing a few practices before I start. Bit of twisting sounds less fiddly than bobbins (and I don't think I knit the continental way  ).

As for books, I reckon I'll keep bumbling and bungling then  (and looking out in charity shops for old books).

Now to decide on which colours to use


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2008)

Blimey I was so tired yesterday I didn't even read your post properly moose  and I think I had a different idea of what bobbins actually were, looks like it'll be easier to use them than full balls of wool. Will have a practice of the chart tomorrow


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 3, 2008)

It's all wintery and my hands are cold... my beloved green fingerless gloves are too tatty to wear any more.

I knitted a pair of these last week but hated knitting them and hated them when they were done:
http://creativeyarn.blogspot.com/2008/01/emerald-greenhandwarmer.html

so unravelled them and am knitting these instead, which are going much better and fun to do:




http://www.vogueknitting.com/?q=node/128

The main problem with the first ones was my wool was too thick mainly, and they were too easy to be interesting, and not easy enough to be mindless. They'd be a good project for a fairly beginning knitter though, in DK.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> so unravelled them and am knitting these instead, which are going much better and fun to do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're lovely Ruby ^ 

Was going to pinch this pattern from you, but just looked at it and it's a bit too advanced for me... LPC, RPC, bobbles  

... think I might make these again, but a bit longer http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTfetching.html


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 4, 2008)

Or you could do the pattern my green ones were from: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/mikado-gloves.html
Or have a look in my queue on Ravelry, I've got a whole section for fingerless mitt patterns.
I'm an advocate of just knitting what you like the look of, regardless of whether it looks difficult or not. I always start with the assumption that it's doable and just wade in, learning as I go. And actually the pattern I'm doing is ok once you're past the first ten rows and you understand what you're doing. All the abbreviations are explained.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 4, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> my beloved green fingerless gloves are too tatty to wear any more.


   Sad news, I remember those gloves. Give then a decent send-off, Ruby.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 4, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> And actually the pattern I'm doing is ok once you're past the first ten rows and you understand what you're doing. All the abbreviations are explained.



Although on the other hand, I will say you can't knit them at the same time as watching the Tudors on iplayer <unravels half a glove> 



Mrs Magpie said:


> Sad news, I remember those gloves. Give then a decent send-off, Ruby.



Sad indeed  These will never replace them in our hearts...


----------



## moose (Oct 5, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Although on the other hand, I will say you can't knit them at the same time as watching the Tudors on iplayer <unravels half a glove>
> 
> 
> 
> Sad indeed  These will never replace them in our hearts...



Television is the scourge of knitters <looks askance at a certain urban baby's cardi>


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 5, 2008)

Finished:






Much happier with these.


----------



## Choc (Oct 5, 2008)

lovely gloves!!


----------



## Choc (Oct 5, 2008)

hey emes jumper is also amazing!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm an advocate of just knitting what you like the look of, regardless of whether it looks difficult or not.


You are a much more experienced knitter than me though 



RubyToogood said:


> Finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell you knit quick! They're lovely 

I'm going to have a go at these soon: http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/KSPATTspirogyra.html (in a different colour!)


moose said:


> Television is the scourge of knitters <looks askance at a certain urban baby's cardi>


You've got a few months though


----------



## ethel (Oct 27, 2008)

does anyone have a copy of stitch and bitch nation? i'm trying to complete the crosshatch scarf i started months ago, but i've misplaced the book. could someone send me the pattern? pretty please.


----------



## moose (Oct 27, 2008)

I can, but it'll be next week when I'm back at work and can photocopy. PM me your details if you can wait that long


----------



## ethel (Oct 27, 2008)

ah thanks, but i cracked and bought a second hand copy off amazon marketplace for a couple of quid  it's so annoying!

i frogged a hat for the second time this evening as i can't seem to use dpn's without all the stitches falling off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2008)

I've got a new lil cousin and trying to decide which of these three hats to make her...














The more I look at it, the bunny one looks a bit odd  think it'll have to be the berry or the bonnet!


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the berry!


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I like the berry!




so do i.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2008)

toggle remembers to ask if she said thankyou for the mittens?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I like the berry!





toggle said:


> so do i.


Cptn says that too... it's the hardest one  

But going to go to give it a go 



toggle said:


> toggle remembers to ask if she said thankyou for the mittens?


Glad they got to you, and hope they fitted the togglet ok.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Glad they got to you, and hope they fitted the togglet ok.



very nicely


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2008)

Wasn't as hard as I thought, but doesn't look nearly as good as the photo from the pattern 






Turned out really small too, hope it fits her head by the time it gets there.


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2008)

Ace!!


----------



## moose (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks good to me - your knitting is coming on in leaps and bounds!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 20, 2008)

you're all so clever!

I bought some wool and needles the other day and I'm half way through something that can only be a scarf (that nobody wants  ) as it's long load of garter stitch.

how long do you have to practice garter stitch until you can progress on to anything else? I'm bored with it! though saying that, I tried to follow instructions on how to purl and couldn't do it


----------



## wiskey (Nov 20, 2008)

*ventures into knitting thread* 

my mother brought over a great hat, boots and flipper covers she knitted, the hat has a stalk its dead cool. 

I have three squares to go until I have enough for a blanket (and some of them are stripey!!). 

two questions: 

1: should I wash them before I sew them together?

and 

2: whats the best way to sew them together? should I lay them out and see which ones work best next to each other, they are a bit of a mixture of sizes.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> you're all so clever!
> 
> I bought some wool and needles the other day and I'm half way through something that can only be a scarf (that nobody wants  ) as it's long load of garter stitch.
> 
> how long do you have to practice garter stitch until you can progress on to anything else? I'm bored with it! though saying that, I tried to follow instructions on how to purl and couldn't do it



Until you think you've got the hang of it roughly, however long that is. Try looking on youtube for videos of how to purl.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wasn't as hard as I thought, but doesn't look nearly as good as the photo from the pattern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks identical to the pattern to me!


----------



## toggle (Nov 20, 2008)

wiskey said:


> *ventures into knitting thread*
> 
> my mother brought over a great hat, boots and flipper covers she knitted, the hat has a stalk its dead cool.
> 
> ...



1. if the sizing isn't too drastically differnt and you have some natural fiber content to your yarns, you can try blocking them into shape, dampen them a bit, then pin out into the required size to dry, then sew them together, you may want to then consider adding a border if slightly wonky edges are likely to bother you.

2. otherwise, lay them all oput together and work out how they fit that work for you and go for a slightly organic look. Tell everyone you did it deliberately and wanted to create a fantastic designer original art piece.


----------



## toggle (Nov 20, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> That looks identical to the pattern to me!



it's not quite as ridgey, from the looks of that hat, it took someone a hell of a lot of effort to get it looking that ridgey. i think ti's about blocking, not shaping.


----------



## ooo (Nov 20, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty.



BiddlyBee said:


> Wasn't as hard as I thought, but doesn't look nearly as good as the photo from the pattern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very cute.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 20, 2008)

toggle said:


> go for a slightly organic look. Tell everyone you did it deliberately and wanted to create a fantastic designer original art piece.



Derv did two of the squares so thats practically guaranteed! 

thanks


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2008)

wiskey said:


> *ventures into knitting thread*
> 
> my mother brought over a great hat, boots and flipper covers she knitted, the hat has a stalk its dead cool.
> 
> ...


I think when we did the craft club blanket we just sewed them together and washed and blocked it afterwards, and it came out looking fine. But they were all roughly the same size, within an inch or so either way. If the variation is a lot more than that then yes, I'd do it jigsaw puzzle style.


----------



## toggle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'ts all about how much of a perfectionist you are.


----------



## toggle (Nov 20, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> If the variation is a lot more than that then yes, I'd do it jigsaw puzzle style.



like that kaffe fassett sampler blanket on your sofa......

i adore that


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2008)

moose said:


> Looks good to me - your knitting is coming on in leaps and bounds!


I'm getting there - trying more difficult patterns now (well difficult for me ) 


wiskey said:


> *ventures into knitting thread*
> 
> my mother brought over a great hat, boots and *flipper covers* she knitted, the hat has a stalk its dead cool.
> 
> I have three squares to go until I have enough for a blanket (and some of them are stripey!!).


What are flipper covers? You are having a baby not a dolphin aren't you?  (it's probably going to be something very obviously baby realted isn't it!)

Yay for only 3 squares to go (you got derv to knit ) listen to Ruby and toggle for the sewing up advice


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> you're all so clever!
> 
> I bought some wool and needles the other day and I'm half way through something that can only be a scarf (that nobody wants  ) as it's long load of garter stitch.
> 
> how long do you have to practice garter stitch until you can progress on to anything else? I'm bored with it! though saying that, I tried to follow instructions on how to purl and couldn't do it


 You need someone to show you first hand. Purling is actually easier than knitting once you've got the hang of it (IMO)


----------



## toggle (Nov 21, 2008)

going to a knit group, or one of the US style knitting shops or john lewis or something, then someone can show you


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2008)

I've had to stop knitting for a bit  This happens now and then, I get a bad back and if I don't stop it gets worse. It's sooo frustrating because it invariably happens when I've got something on I really want to finish. In this case I'm a mere couple of inches away from finishing a cardigan for a friend's baby that is due to arrive in a couple of weeks, and then there are half-started xmas presents


----------



## liberty (Nov 23, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wasn't as hard as I thought, but doesn't look nearly as good as the photo from the pattern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing I wish I could knit more than a scarf


----------



## liberty (Nov 23, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I've had to stop knitting for a bit  This happens now and then, I get a bad back and if I don't stop it gets worse. It's sooo frustrating because it invariably happens when I've got something on I really want to finish. In this case I'm a mere couple of inches away from finishing a cardigan for a friend's baby that is due to arrive in a couple of weeks, and then there are half-started xmas presents



Hope it gets better soon still time before Christmas


----------



## wiskey (Nov 23, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> What are flipper covers? You are having a baby not a dolphin aren't you?  (it's probably going to be something very obviously baby realted isn't it!)
> 
> Yay for only 3 squares to go (you got derv to knit ) listen to Ruby and toggle for the sewing up advice



he's very capable, will try his hand at anything, sometimes it works, on this occasion he was mostly successful. 

Flipper covers are the things you use to cover the hands, they aren't gloves cos they don't have fingers.


----------



## liberty (Nov 23, 2008)

wiskey said:


> he's very capable, will try his hand at anything, sometimes it works, on this occasion he was mostly successful.
> 
> Flipper covers are the things you use to cover the hands, they aren't gloves cos they don't have fingers.



Also known as mittens?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2008)

So near, yet so far...





One Xmas bedsock...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I've had to stop knitting for a bit  This happens now and then, I get a bad back and if I don't stop it gets worse. It's sooo frustrating because it invariably happens when I've got something on I really want to finish. In this case I'm a mere couple of inches away from finishing a cardigan for a friend's baby that is due to arrive in a couple of weeks, and then there are half-started xmas presents


Don't do it! Have a few nights off at least then you can finish it in time 



wiskey said:


> he's very capable, will try his hand at anything, sometimes it works, on this occasion he was mostly successful.
> 
> Flipper covers are the things you use to cover the hands, they aren't gloves cos they don't have fingers.


You've got me thinking... I may try and get the Cptn to knit a square for my blanket 

Ahhh... I know what they are now 



liberty said:


> That's amazing I wish I could knit more than a scarf


There was no purling in that hat - it was just knitting round and round, with a few knit 2 togethers - I reckon you could do that.


----------



## liberty (Nov 24, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> There was no purling in that hat - it was just knitting round and round, with a few knit 2 togethers - I reckon you could do that.



Then you have more faith in my knitting than I do


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 25, 2008)

I need some knitting help!!

I'm making a scarf using quite an intricate lacey type pattern, and I've screwed up one of the rows 
I've never been able to correct mistakes. Each time I make one, I end up having to unravel the entire thing and start again! 
It's not that I've dropped a stitch or anything - just muddled up an entire row with incorrect stitches. 
Can anyone tell me how to undo just one row? 
I've tried taking all the stitches off the needle before, and unravelling one row, then trying to pick up the stitches again - but I always miss stitches and get them twisted and never end up with the right number at the end 

I really really don't want to have to start all over again. It'll be the 4th time now


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2008)

You can try unknitting (I just found out it's called tinking as well )

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/FEATwin03TT.html

There's a video on youtube, but can't hear it at work: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=s-eZcYBndwg&feature=user


----------



## toggle (Nov 25, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I need some knitting help!!
> 
> I'm making a scarf using quite an intricate lacey type pattern, and I've screwed up one of the rows
> I've never been able to correct mistakes. Each time I make one, I end up having to unravel the entire thing and start again!
> ...



in the future, use lifelines

http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/lifeline.shtm


----------



## moose (Nov 25, 2008)

^wot she said. 

I'm in a christmas hat frenzy: I've finished a version of the ubiquitous Koolhaas hat for my dad, and a Vintage Beret from the latest Rowan book for my sister. Think it may be too small, though cos she's got a big head  

I'm now going to have a crack at something like this collar thingy


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm still knitting my silly lacy scarf; haven't started my gloves yet; and trying to finish a hat which seems to be growing very slowly... and I need it, because it's bloody freezing!

Now I want to make a star for my soon-to-be christmas tree and just seen a pattern for a manta ray  






It's crochet not knitting though.... hmmmm 

Quite like the look of this too: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3046/2912576078_fbcc34acfe.jpg

But think I need to get my head round smaller items first - maybe a cardi


----------



## liberty (Dec 10, 2008)

Is there anything you can't do BB!!!

I'm still stuck on scarfs


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL... these are just ideas... I print off patterns and then take months to even attempt to get round to knitting them 

(Posted this in September!!! http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8102709&postcount=1843 got the wool, pattern, everything just sat in a bag waiting to be started! )

The gloves and hat I'm doing are easy... and the star doesn't look to hard, but crochet and that hoody


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 10, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


>



they're brill! 

I got carried away in poundstretcher yesterday and bought two knitting kits, hat and scarf in each one. only £3! then I remembered I can only do garter stitch 

I was going to make them for christmas presents, but I think they might have to get them in kit form instead


----------



## liberty (Dec 10, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> they're brill!
> 
> I got carried away in poundstretcher yesterday and bought two knitting kits, hat and scarf in each one. only £3! then I remembered I can only do garter stitch
> 
> I was going to make them for christmas presents, but I think they might have to get them in kit form instead



It's the thought that counts  x


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2008)

She's got a little treefrog too  http://littlegreen.typepad.com/romansock/tutorial-tree-frog.html

But I need to start finishing all my projects before I attempt to look at crochet 

I reckon knitting kits are a great present!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2008)

I want a manta ray!!!!!!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2008)

I thought I'd done all my squares yesterday but seems I still have one to do for my never ending blanket  Its mostly sewn up though and its very cool


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see the blanket


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2008)

You have to post a photo wiskey


----------



## Rollem (Dec 10, 2008)

which are the best BASIC knitting kits to get. i have dedicded i want kitting to be my new year resolution hobby, but have not done it properly for years and need refreshing on patterns etc. 

so far i am just making madge a new magical multicoloured scarf (she wanted me to crochet her a new blanket having seen the one i recently finished for a friends baby but i cant remember how to start off   ) and i am bored of it already - want something that requires a pattern

tanky, i can show you how to purl, if you remind me of garter stich


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I want a manta ray!!!!!!


How do you feel about octopuses?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2008)

they are good too 

here is a photo from last week (hope it works)


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 10, 2008)

Rollem said:


> which are the best BASIC knitting kits to get. i have dedicded i want kitting to be my new year resolution hobby, but have not done it properly for years and need refreshing on patterns etc.
> 
> so far i am just making madge a new magical multicoloured scarf (she wanted me to crochet her a new blanket having seen the one i recently finished for a friends baby but i cant remember how to start off   ) and i am bored of it already - want something that requires a pattern
> 
> tanky, i can show you how to purl, if you remind me of garter stich


you're on! and I can show you this fancy thing a mate at work showed me. I don't know what it's called though and neither did my mum


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 10, 2008)

wiskers, that's ace!


----------



## Rollem (Dec 10, 2008)

nice one bezzer  lets have a post crimbo pre ny knit 

wiskers thats looking fab  i love the colours

i must post a pic of my blanket i finally finished crocheting (after 9months   )


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I don't know what it's called though and neither did my mum



my mum did when I told her. 

but I've forgotted


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> wiskers, that's ace!



it has a genuine handmade authentic feel to it. 

(its a bit patchy in places).


----------



## Rollem (Dec 10, 2008)

i love that you appear to have both mayo *and* salad cream in the pic, wiskers


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i love that you appear to have both mayo *and* salad cream in the pic, wiskers


I love that I'm not the only one that noticed this 

It looks great wiskey


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i love that you appear to have both mayo *and* salad cream in the pic, wiskers



my dads kitchen table. the contents of which (apart from the knitting) are nothing to do with me.


----------



## moose (Dec 10, 2008)

Oooh - blanket looks fab! You certainly get on with something when you put your mind to it!


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2008)

I have begun the knitters equivalent of a custard pie.

It's a really bright yellow single bed size fun fur blanket. 

(and I got 40 balls of bright yellow fun for for it for just over a tenner plus postage)


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2008)

That sounds bright toggle 

Did you still fancy swapping a few squares (by post?) or have you finished all your blankets now? 

Made the star last night, it's crap - looks like a twisted squished hexagon


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Made the star last night, it's crap - looks like a twisted squished hexagon


Try blocking it?

Very impressed by the blanket wiskers!

I'm mainly trying to get Christmas presents done (the bedsocks and baby jacket are done and my back survived) whilst being frustrated at not having time to get on with my cardigan. I'm currently coming out in a rash of crocheted flower corsages, and also need to do another pair of socks  as one of my friends has been dropping heavy hints...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Try blocking it?


Nah, even a bit stretched out it still doesn't look like a star  
It's still pretty but I think I used the wrong size needles (it didn't say, so I just used what was to hand)


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2008)

PS the new Knitty is up... am a bit underwhelmed again though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2008)

These are quite cute: http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTmiittens.php

Bit small for me though!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2008)

posh flipper covers!! 

I've got half a square to go . . . not sure what I'm going to do with myself when I've finished


----------



## toggle (Dec 11, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> That sounds bright toggle
> 
> Did you still fancy swapping a few squares (by post?) or have you finished all your blankets now?
> 
> Made the star last night, it's crap - looks like a twisted squished hexagon



haven't done much to them since i left london. i'm up for a postal swap. just say who to post to and for when....

here's the blanket

http://toggleknits.blogspot.com/


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 12, 2008)

wiskey said:


> posh flipper covers!!
> 
> I've got half a square to go . . . not sure what I'm going to do with myself when I've finished


They're like boxing gloves 

Psst... you have to knit all the squares together 



toggle said:


> haven't done much to them since i left london. i'm up for a postal swap. just say who to post to and for when....


I'm happy for you to post them to me (I'll PM you). Don't think there's any major rush - I'm nowhere near sewing together just yet - but wanted to check you were still up for it


----------



## moose (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm quite chuffed with Knitty - there are a few things there I'd probably have a go at. Starting with the earrings, tonight


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> They're like boxing gloves
> 
> Psst... you have to knit all the squares together
> 
> I'm happy for you to post them to me (I'll PM you). Don't think there's any major rush - I'm nowhere near sewing together just yet - but wanted to check you were still up for it



yeah, definately.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2008)

*mitered squares...*

...is it best to do them in garter or stocking stitch? 

Ones I've done before were in garter, but just seen a pattern that says 

*



the shape does not turn out square if you work it in garter st

Click to expand...

*


----------



## toggle (Dec 18, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> ...is it best to do them in garter or stocking stitch?
> 
> Ones I've done before were in garter, but just seen a pattern that says



what is the ratio of decreases in the centre?

I think you could do stocking stitch miters, but you would have to do somehting slightly more complicated with the decreases than the 2 every second row. I can give you a long post about how stitch width and length ratios work if you want.....


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 18, 2008)

Has anyone got the Little Book of Big Accessories to hand? I can't find my copy and need to look something up.

In other knitting news, I got this as a birthday present from my mum: http://www.amazon.com/ENCYCLOPEDIA-KNITTING-Step-Step-Inspirational/dp/0762408057 I'd asked for a stitch dictionary and was a bit disappointed when I opened it because I've already got a basic encyclopedia, but actually it's got loads of stitches including cables and lace, colourwork charts (including a reindeer one which I'm dying to use while the time is ripe!) and all sorts of useful and interesting bits and bobs in it.

Also, I got an email from Liberty's which seems to be saying that their sale starts tomorrow?! But I don't know if this includes knitting stuff.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2008)

toggle said:


> what is the ratio of decreases in the centre?
> 
> I think you could do stocking stitch miters, but you would have to do somehting slightly more complicated with the decreases than the 2 every second row. I can give you a long post about how stitch width and length ratios work if you want.....


Decrease is every other row, but seems to be different to previous mitered squares I've done... alternates between *SSK, (K2tog) twice* and *(SSK) twice, K2tog*

Want to use these squares for a(nother) blanket for my soon to be niece/nephew 

Brings me on to another question... is noro machine washable? I can't work it out from the label  And if it's not, are there any other yarns that are dyed in a similar way and give that effect?



RubyToogood said:


> Has anyone got the Little Book of Big Accessories to hand? I can't find my copy and need to look something up.
> 
> Also, I got an email from Liberty's which seems to be saying that their sale starts tomorrow?! But I don't know if this includes knitting stuff.


If you've still not found it I can look something up when I get home.

Oooh, I could do with a sale right now


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2008)

Hm I rang Liberty's and they didn't seem to know, but their official proper sale starts 26th Dec so I suspect they won't really be selling wool and stuff off till then. I think it's just clothes and accessories that are starting now.


----------



## toggle (Dec 19, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Decrease is every other row, but seems to be different to previous mitered squares I've done... alternates between *SSK, (K2tog) twice* and *(SSK) twice, K2tog*



yeah, that should give you a stocking stitch square, or close enough to one.


noro is often used as a yarn for felting, so nope, I wouldn't recommend it as machine washable. you could probably wash it in a low temp wool wash.

if ti's for baby blanket, then it is often reported by people as quite scratchy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2008)

cross posting on forums here could get confusing 

are there any baby friendly yarns that are dyed in a similar way? (don't think I've worded my question quite right on ravelry )


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2008)

Wendy Fusion is the only one I can think of: it's quite cuddly and seems to be gently machine washable. The colours aren't as nice of course and it's 50% acrylic, but it does knit into stripes. Oh and it's chunkier so different tension altogether.

Oh and Rowan Colourscape, but that's not machine washable. Ditto Rowan Tapestry.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks ruby, someone else just recommended that same thing, so might be a goer. 50% acrylic with probably be ok, and tbh they may just use it in the car 

I'm never going to get anything knitted for me with all these babies popping out!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, would I be able to pick up Wendy in John Lewis, iKnit or sharp works?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2008)

Hm... I _think_ it's actually discontinued, but still in fact for sale in lots of places. I've been in iknit recently and didn't see it, Sharp Works I might be popping into today, John Lewis I don't know. But in actual fact you're probably more likely to find it somewhere like Morley's in Brixton - you know, the sort of place that sells a lot of cheap acrylic. I'm pretty sure the Wimbledon Sewing Machine Company in Balham had some when I was last there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheers - I'll have a quick look in Morleys next time I'm in Brixton.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2008)

Didn't go to Sharp Works (and suspect they wouldn't have it), but did go to the place in Balham (well it's Tooting Bec really) because I needed sewing stuff and they had lots in different colours, so perhaps it's not discontinued after all. Some of the colourways are really nice. Try having a ring round, because I can't promise you Morleys have it. I've seen it there but last time I was there they didn't have it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheers Ruby, not planning to start this one until the new year, but thought I'd try and be organised. Don't think I've been to Tooting Bec before


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2008)

The lady on Ravelry who mentioned Sirdar Escape is also correct, and the place in Tooting also have that (less sure I like it though).


----------



## moose (Dec 30, 2008)

Not strictly knitting, but you folks in the big city may be interested in the latest Cut Out And Keep featuring that London.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2008)

This mitered square in stocking stitch has turned out a bit curly...







...I think I know the answer already, but it'll still be all curly once I sew loads of these squares together won't it? 

I don't want a curly baby blanket! Am I better off sticking to garter stitch mitered squares for this one?

And if so, is it easy enough to increase the size of them, I think I only have the pattern for a 6 inch square, but 8 would feel like less work somehow


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm being a tit aren't I? 

I just cast on an even number of stitches and decrease 2 in the centre every other row... so the more I cast on the bigger the square?


----------



## moose (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes  - just make sure that the number of cast-on stitches on the larger square is odd or even, as the original pattern requires. 

The blanket won't be curly if you block 'em, stitch them all together, then knit or crochet on a border.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2008)

All became a bit clearer once I'd posted 

I thought a border and blocking might be involved with the st st squares... so I'm going for garter stitch instead.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 31, 2008)

Stocking stitch does curl up at the edges, which is why jumpers etc almost always have a border of some other stitch such as ribbing, moss stitch or garter stitch.

It occurs to me looking at that square that the wool might be nice in a log cabin pattern like this: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/lizzilbeth/log-cabin-square-2

Although it would obviously be more complicated. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2008)

That is a really nice blanket, but not sure if the colour changes happen enough in the fusion wool for the different rectangles to be as clear as on the pic. And the border scares me a little 

I might try a few squares in that style for my never-ending great blanket of 2008 though  

The wool is perfect btw, thank you


----------



## moose (Dec 31, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> And the border scares me a little



New year, new craft. Take up thine crochet hook!


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2009)

moose said:


> New year, new craft. Take up thine crochet hook!



it's as addictive as knitting.


----------



## moose (Jan 1, 2009)

...and takes up even more wool


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2009)

at some point, i need to elarn how to read crochet patterns, i've made a few things using crochet but i've not yet learnt how to make sutff other people designed.

i think that shall be one of my resolutions for 2009


----------



## moose (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah, it gets confusing because of the difference between UK and US terminology. 

Terminology conversion chart


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2009)

moose said:


> yeah, it gets confusing because of the difference between UK and US terminology.
> 
> Terminology conversion chart



yeah.

but that is only the start of how crochet patterns confuse the hell out of me


----------



## scifisam (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just learnt to knit! Well, learnt to cast on and do rows of knit stitch, anyway. I might just make lots of dfferent coloured squares and then knt them together for a blanket (got lots of different coloured wool cheap at Wilkinson's).


----------



## liberty (Jan 1, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I've just learnt to knit! Well, learnt to cast on and do rows of knit stitch, anyway. I might just make lots of dfferent coloured squares and then knt them together for a blanket (got lots of different coloured wool cheap at Wilkinson's).



That's what I did now years later on I can only manage a scarf


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2009)

moose said:


> New year, new craft. Take up thine crochet hook!


I have been tempted, but put off by these...


toggle said:


> it's as addictive as knitting.





moose said:


> ...and takes up even more wool




Think I'll just aim to get better at knitting for the moment


----------



## moose (Jan 1, 2009)

It's worth learning the basics - your blanket will look infinitely better finished with a very simple edging, even if it's only a chain.


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm currently crochetting a blanket to use up leftovers from other projects. at the rate i create the leftovers, it may be done by 2011


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2009)

moose said:


> It's worth learning the basics - your blanket will look infinitely better finished with a very simple edging, even if it's only a chain.


I suppose I wouldn't have to buy any extra wool to do that, just a hook... hmmmm... you're a bit too persuasive moose


----------



## moose (Jan 1, 2009)

hehe.... well, that's how it starts. Someone suggests you might like it, you resist for a while, but then one day you think, 'hey, why not', and you give it a go. Before long, you're doing it a little more regularly, but heck, you haven't got a problem, oh no, it's purely recreational. But after a while you find you can't do without it. You think about it all the time. It's not just the thing itself, it's the paraphernalia - the needles, the hooks...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 2, 2009)

*gives moose the details for crocheters anonymous*


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *gives moose the details for crocheters anonymous*



grins


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 5, 2009)

Any bright ideas? I owe my niece and nephew xmas/4th birthday presents. I've seen a good pattern for a doll for the niece, and can give it some knitted doll outfits too, but am a bit stumped for ideas for my nephew. They're incredibly gender stereotyped children.


----------



## moose (Jan 5, 2009)

A nice gun?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 5, 2009)

Crikey. Now that I would struggle with.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 5, 2009)

PS: link to John Lewis online wool sale:


----------



## foamy (Jan 5, 2009)

there are some amazing scultpural knitted jumpers in last weeks grazia magazine the one that caught my eye was by Gaetano Navarra....

i'm tempted to look in the john lewis wool sale but every year me and my mum go and fill up a basket in there, count up the cost, lose heart and put it all back!


----------



## fuzzy felt (Jan 6, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Any bright ideas? I owe my niece and nephew xmas/4th birthday presents. I've seen a good pattern for a doll for the niece, and can give it some knitted doll outfits too, but am a bit stumped for ideas for my nephew. They're incredibly gender stereotyped children.



i made my 6-year-old nephew a fuzzy felt monster/pirate toy and a 10-year-old lad i know one of a sort of zombie thing. erm, if that helps at all!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 7, 2009)

Not much


----------



## Choc (Jan 7, 2009)

arrrgh go away with online wool sales.

i am not even knitting!



(*browses*)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 7, 2009)

Choc said:


> arrrgh go away with online wool sales.
> 
> i am not even knitting!
> 
> ...


No don't! That's all full price again now.


----------



## moose (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheeky bastards changed it in between my adding things to my basket and getting to the checkout


----------



## wiskey (Jan 8, 2009)

Sooo here it is  

Its definitely handmade but its finished and its holding together ok 







And my clever mother made sproggle a sack - once it outgrows it the buttons undo and it turns into a dressing gown thingy, I had one (brown of course  bloody 80's) and I lived in it.


----------



## moose (Jan 8, 2009)

Your blanket's brilliant! Can't believe it's your first project.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 8, 2009)

everybody needs a festival blanket 

I don't feel the need to knit anything else though. Clothing doesn't really interest me.


----------



## Choc (Jan 8, 2009)

that really is supa-dupa.

(both projects) well done  i like the blue velvety edge as well on the blanket.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 9, 2009)

wiskey said:


> Sooo here it is
> 
> Its definitely handmade but its finished and its holding together ok


That's ace wiskers  now you just need that something to wrap it in


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 9, 2009)

wiskey said:


> Sooo here it is
> 
> Its definitely handmade but its finished and its holding together ok
> 
> ...


the blanket is brilliant, well done knitting team!

my work mate has lent me a knitting book from the 70s/80s and it has one of those sacks in it, they're groovy colours in the book  she's lent the book to me, because it has a pattern for a baby cardigan that's made pretty much from rectangles, she's trying to encourage me to knit one for sproggle - don't hold your breath though!


----------



## Rollem (Jan 9, 2009)

great blanket wiskers!!  love the sack too, my cousin had one of them when he was little in bright tomato red with brown edging 

does anyone know wher i can buy "booties" knitting patterns? not patterns for knitting booties, but the knitting pattern brand called booties 

thanks


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 9, 2009)

Not an easy thing to google for that one


----------



## Rollem (Jan 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not an easy thing to google for that one


i know


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 14, 2009)

Where do you lot buy your wool from? 
I don't really want to go to John Lewis. Is there anywhere cheaper? 
Preferably east london


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2009)

If you know what you're looking for then cheapest place to buy it is online.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If you know what you're looking for then cheapest place to buy it is online.



I don't really know what i'm looking for, but i suppose i could go to john lewis to have a look and then just take a note of the type of wool. 

which website by the way?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 17, 2009)

Oops, sorry only just seen this. There are quite a few, and ebay's always an option too. A few I've used:

http://www.cucumberpatch.co.uk/
http://www.angelyarns.com/
http://www.laughinghens.com/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anyone got the debbie bliss book that has this blanket in?






If you've got it to hand can you let me know the dimensions of the blanket?

The squares I'm making now are 8" but want the second blanket to be roughly the same size as this ^


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 17, 2009)

i've got it... (Baby Knits for beginners) - I made the same blanket a few years ago..

it's 49x56xm (19 1/4 x 22in)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah, thank you


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 19, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I've cast on for this, and I hope to god this one works out!
> http://www.kangaroo.uk.com/pattern/1885/1729.php



I've finished this and sewn it together now, and as usual, it fits funny and is unflattering


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2009)

Picked this up in a second hand antiquey shop yesterday 






Some of the patterns, photos and descriptions are classic!  we guessed at it being 50s, but was published in 1930 

Finished a pair of bumblebooties on Friday, for the next baby (not mine!) due in Feb...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 25, 2009)

Great! Cool bootees. Would love to have a look at that book some time. I don't understand why they used to knit everything in such tiny wool in the past. I've got a 50s book which has a pattern for an enormous full 50s skirt and top done entirely in 2-ply. Were they more patient than us? Did they have nothing better to do? This book when listing types of wool doesn't go thicker than DK, which it describes as being "suitable for heavy pullovers and jackets"!

(I have now tweaked my cardigan a bit by making it shorter and am quite happy with it, and started some socks, which I don't really knit but my feet are cold.)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Picked this up in a second hand antiquey shop yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh Bee.. are they easy?  I have so many babies to knit for (also not mine.. ) - they're really gorgeous!  Where's the pattern from?


----------



## madzone (Jan 25, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh Bee.. are they easy? I have so many babies to knit for (also not mine.. ) - they're really gorgeous! Where's the pattern from?


 Ditto. Could do some of them for the grandbabby


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2009)

gaijingirl;8659419]ooh Bee.. are they easy?  I have so many babies to knit for (also not mine.. :D) - they're really gorgeous!  Where's the pattern from?[/quote][quote=madzone said:


> Ditto. Could do some of them for the grandbabby


Only took me an afternoon to do, so they are pretty easy  

The pdf is on this site: http://www.saartjeknits.nl/ 



RubyToogood said:


> Great! Cool bootees. Would love to have a look at that book some time.
> 
> (I have now tweaked my cardigan a bit by making it shorter and am quite happy with it, and started some socks, which I don't really knit but my feet are cold.)


Remind me when we sort out the next craft club and I'll bring it along (or pop over some time ). Good news about your cardie... knew you'd rescue it somehow.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a slight knitting problem that i hope someone can help me with...

i've been knitting some gloves/wrist warmers/...erm, not really sure what they're called. Long gloves that go right up to your elbow, and have a hole for your thumb. 

I've been knitting the gloves using 4 needles, with 12 stitches on each of the 3 needles, and was getting along fine until it got to the point when i had to make the thumb hole. 
The instructions i was following told me to cast off 4 stitches and then carry on knitting the round. This was fine. But then it said, to cast on 4 stitches and carry on knitting as normal for a further 2 inches. 

I got confused at this point. If i cast on the 4 stitches as normal, the wool ends up on the wrong side of the gloves and i end up knitting the wrong way round. When i realised this, I undid several rows and tried again. This time i cast on 4 stitches, but put the 4 stitches on one of the other needles, meaning that one needle had 16 stitches, one had 8, and the other had 12. This meant that I was knitting the right way round, but surely this isn't the right way to do it 

I hope someone can help.  And actually understands what i'm garbling on about!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Only took me an afternoon to do, so they are pretty easy
> 
> The pdf is on this site: http://www.saartjeknits.nl/
> 
> Remind me when we sort out the next craft club and I'll bring it along (or pop over some time ). Good news about your cardie... knew you'd rescue it somehow.



Thanks Bee.. will get down to it..

de bum bum... get down to it..


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Only took me an afternoon to do, so they are pretty easy
> 
> The pdf is on this site: http://www.saartjeknits.nl/


 
 Thanks

Did you use the cashcotton or did you substitute something else? And was it easy to do them in stripes?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2009)

I've made quite a few pairs all in different yarns, but mostly cashmerino aran, and worked fine. It's all garter stitch, so really easy to do stripes - although I did miss out a row on the bumble ones, so they're a bit wonky


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> The instructions i was following told me to cast off 4 stitches and then carry on knitting the round. This was fine. But then it said, to cast on 4 stitches and carry on knitting as normal for a further 2 inches.
> 
> I got confused at this point. If i cast on the 4 stitches as normal, the wool ends up on the wrong side of the gloves and i end up knitting the wrong way round. When i realised this, I undid several rows and tried again. This time i cast on 4 stitches, but put the 4 stitches on one of the other needles, meaning that one needle had 16 stitches, one had 8, and the other had 12. This meant that I was knitting the right way round, but surely this isn't the right way to do it
> 
> I hope someone can help. And actually understands what i'm garbling on about!


I'm not the best person to answet this, but does it tell you what cast on method to use? Different ones will leave you with the knitting yarn at different ends.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not the best person to answet this, but does it tell you what cast on method to use? Different ones will leave you with the knitting yarn at different ends.



no, it didn't say. I only know one kind of cast on method though. I'll have to do a bit of research.


----------



## moose (Jan 27, 2009)

HellsBells - I think you need to cast off the 4 at the beginning of needle 1, knit all the stitches on the 3 needles to the end of the round. Turn, so you're casting on the 4 stitches onto the third needle, i.e. with the wrong side of the work facing you. Then turn the work round again (so you've got the new 4 on the right hand needle, and carry on knitting round. By the time you've done the next round, the new stitches will be joined in nicely.  

You redistribute the stitches across the needles if you wish, to keep it 12 on each, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've made quite a few pairs all in different yarns, but mostly cashmerino aran, and worked fine. It's all garter stitch, so really easy to do stripes - although I did miss out a row on the bumble ones, so they're a bit wonky


 I don't suppose cashmerino is machine washable? As much as I love the mum to be who's carrying my grandbabby she doesn't strike me as the type who wants to be handwashing 

I've got loads of superwash merino left - same stuff I used for the squares for trashfoals blanky. Maybe I'd better get dyeing and spinning


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2009)

The debbie bliss one is at 30C... and my nieces blanket made out the same stuff is still fine 2 years on. I'd just make them with whatever you've got lying araound that's machine washable


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to buy some cashcotton later, none of my stuff is machine washable. Mr madz is mortified as I must have about 30 fleeces waiting to be spun


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



*peeps from behind curtain*

Hello all, I hope you're all well & have been good crafters. I picked up my needles for the first time in years yesterday to knit this blanket, for my baby girl due in June - saying that is fantastic .

I have some DB cashmerino aran in bright cerise pink left, so I made a few squares up yesterday. I have a ball of pale grey left too. I'm not too sure what other colours to use & was after your expertise please 

I'm thinking pink, grey, lilac, blue etc but Mr Dimples fave colour is orange and I like bright pink & strong orange together, but can't think what other colours would work - any suggestion please?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2009)

*waves*

congrats DIMPLES1 

I'm not that great with colour... the blanket I'm knitting at the moment is loads of random ones all together 

I've just come across this and want it 

http://www.theknitkit.com/


----------



## FiFi (Feb 1, 2009)

Just a quick qestion here.I'm on my first project with double point needles, a pair of legwarmers for my daughter (I couldn't handle a pair of socks just yet!)

The pattern starts with 3cm of ribbing, and then it calls for stocking stich. Now, does this mean I have to do 1 round in knit and 1 round in purl, equivalent to flat knitting?

Or is it something else again? 
Please help a novice!


----------



## madzone (Feb 1, 2009)

If you're knitting on dpn's just doing knit stitch will result in stocking stitch iyswim. If you do a purl row on dpn's you'll get a ridge. Just keep doing knit.


----------



## FiFi (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheers for that, madz.
I was wondering how it could work out. 
I shall now hopefully finish the first of the pair while I watch Columbo.


----------



## madzone (Feb 1, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2009)

This must be the longest month since records began.


----------



## liberty (Feb 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *waves*
> 
> congrats DIMPLES1
> 
> ...



With one of those you really would be a pro knitter


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2009)

FiFi said:


> Just a quick qestion here.I'm on my first project with double point needles, a pair of legwarmers for my daughter (I couldn't handle a pair of socks just yet!)
> 
> The pattern starts with 3cm of ribbing, and then it calls for stocking stich. Now, does this mean I have to do 1 round in knit and 1 round in purl, equivalent to flat knitting?
> 
> ...



which pattern are you doing?


----------



## yardbird (Feb 1, 2009)

*Message to the knitting circle*

I'm gonna attempt this and just thought I let you know 
I've got ms ( no big deal, this is not a pity me, post!) and increasing probs
with me fingers. So tomorrow I'm off to the haberdashers to buy some big needles and some thick wool and try to remember how to do it.
My mum taught me when I was about 9 'cos I asked her to

Thing is, I'm a bloke who's 61 on Friday- can't wait to see my friends faces when I get me knitting out in the pub
I shall let you know how I get on.


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2009)

yardbird said:


> I'm gonna attempt this and just thought I let you know
> I've got ms ( no big deal, this is not a pity me, post!) and increasing probs
> with me fingers. So tomorrow I'm off to the haberdashers to buy some big needles and some thick wool and try to remember how to do it.
> My mum taught me when I was about 9 'cos I asked her to
> ...




go for it.



some people find crochet easier on the hands than knitting. you could give that a go as well


----------



## FiFi (Feb 1, 2009)

toggle said:


> which pattern are you doing?


One of yours, from your blog.Littl'un doesn't want stripes, ("just black" ), so in theory it will be even easier than you suggest.


----------



## toggle (Feb 1, 2009)

FiFi said:


> One of yours, from your blog.Littl'un doesn't want stripes, ("just black" ), so in theory it will be even easier than you suggest.



yay!!!

If you have anymore questions or comments on it,  PM me, let me know. I tried to make it very beginner friendly, but there's always things I'll assume that someone else won't. so my patterns get re-written a lot as people see different things, and i learn how to explain things better


----------



## moose (Feb 2, 2009)

yardbird said:


> I'm gonna attempt this and just thought I let you know
> I've got ms ( no big deal, this is not a pity me, post!) and increasing probs
> with me fingers. So tomorrow I'm off to the haberdashers to buy some big needles and some thick wool and try to remember how to do it.
> My mum taught me when I was about 9 'cos I asked her to
> ...



My dad knits, and he's 75. 
Some people find wood, bamboo or plastic needles less hard on the hands and wrists than metal. 

If you need a refresher course, there are loads of videos on how to knit on YouTube


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2009)

DIMPLES1 said:


> I'm thinking pink, grey, lilac, blue etc but Mr Dimples fave colour is orange and I like bright pink & strong orange together, but can't think what other colours would work - any suggestion please?



Hello again and congratulations! Colour is really difficult to advise on, because it depends so much on the exact shade. The best thing to do is just wander round a wool shop and hold things together until you find a combination you like.

I've just finished some socks in time for the cold weather:






And am trying to decide what to knit with the pale sea green Rowan Scottish Tweed Aran I bought in the sales. The options so far are:

February Lady Sweater which every knitter in the world has knitted: http://www.flintknits.com/blog/?p=151
Big jumper: http://twistcollective.com/collecti...er-2008-patterns/130-vaila-by-gudrun-johnston
Or Climbing Vines pullover: http://www.interweaveknits.com/preview/2008_winter.asp#Climbing-Vines-Pullover


----------



## madzone (Feb 2, 2009)

Bootees with skull buttons


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2009)

Those remind me of those biohazard warning signs...


----------



## madzone (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe I should knit a nappy cover in the same style


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2009)

Those buttons look ace on the booties madz


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2009)

Come on, somebody must have an opinion on which of those 3 I should knit. I need some advice to disregard.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2009)

Just waiting for the pages to load... my pc is dying


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2009)

Hm, I've been having a lot of trouble loading pics as well lately - you're not with Virgin are you?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2009)

nope BT... I think it's my laptop though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> February Lady Sweater which every knitter in the world has knitted: http://www.flintknits.com/blog/?p=151
> Big jumper: http://twistcollective.com/collecti...er-2008-patterns/130-vaila-by-gudrun-johnston
> Or Climbing Vines pullover: http://www.interweaveknits.com/preview/2008_winter.asp#Climbing-Vines-Pullover


1 - the page won't open so I can't see what it looks like 
2 - I quite like apart from the panel down the back
3 - nice design, but quite short sleeves - is that a particular style?



> I've just finished some socks in time for the cold weather:


They're lovely socks Rubes


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2009)

Is this it?






^ that's my favourite I reckon.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, it's that. I think I agree with you. I could easily lengthen the sleeves of the Climbing Vine pullover, and leave off the panel from the Valia one... I have slight reservations about using a fairly rugged wool for a turtleneck as well though. I think I'd get most wear from the February Lady cardigan, plus it doesn't use much wool so I'd have enough left over for say a waistcoaty thing. I'm doing swatches of the lacy cabley bits from all these to see how I like them.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 2, 2009)

That top is so nice. I can't wait to be good enough at knitting to be abl to knit stuff like that


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2009)

The lady cardigan does seem the most versatile I reckon. Is it something that everyone knits then? Is it easy?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll tell you if it's easy after I've tried it... it's top down which people like because you can try it on for fit as you go, and there's no sewing up afterwards. I think it's meant to be quite quick too. It's been overwhelmingly popular on Ravelry anyway, and when you look through people's projects you don't see a lot of duff ones unless they're blatantly just the wrong size or something.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheers. I've not done any top down knitting, or anything on circular needles


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't done any top down* but have just bought a book about it. It makes perfect sense to me, because neck, armholes and bust are the tricky bits, fit wise. Much better to get those over with first when it doesn't matter if you have to unravel and start again a few times. And it would save me from having to do what I keep doing with all my jumpers, which is mess around with the length of the sleeves or body, from the wrong end, after finishing. EVERY TIME I've had to do that to get a garment that looked good. Plus it's like toe-up socks, you can adapt to how much wool you've got. Eme's pink jumper was top down.

*Edit: I tell a lie, I knitted Tubey which is kind of top down.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 14, 2009)

yardbird said:


> I'm gonna attempt this and just thought I let you know
> I've got ms ( no big deal, this is not a pity me, post!) and increasing probs
> with me fingers. So tomorrow I'm off to the haberdashers to buy some big needles and some thick wool and try to remember how to do it.
> My mum taught me when I was about 9 'cos I asked her to
> ...



Tomorrow- Sunday - is going to be starting to remember day ( fingers been not good for last couple of weeks.
Youtube and I.

I just had a man-thought:
Knitting whilst watching Formula 1


----------



## moose (Feb 14, 2009)

Armchair sports and knitting work well most of the time, but not if you're trying to do anything that involves counting, IME. 

Ruby - I like the February Lady best.  but if I was doing it for me, I'd do the yoke a bit deeper so it didn't make my boobidoos look like zeppelins. That's the joy of top down, being able to modify as you go.


----------



## jimadore (Feb 14, 2009)

My wife knitted me a jumper many years ago  in Green wool with build in checks still wear it when its cold. Was in a pub  my local with a mate, a lady in company , was  buying a drink, at the bar. She  turned to me and said{the person who made that jumper loves you  I can tell}  What a strange thing to say never forgot it, but she was right.


----------



## ethel (Feb 15, 2009)

"rep these 2 rows 13 times more" does this mean 26 rows in total or 13? i'm confused!


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, it's a total of 28 rows. Because you've done 2 rows, and then you do them again 13 times.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2009)

moose said:


> Ruby - I like the February Lady best.  but if I was doing it for me, I'd do the yoke a bit deeper so it didn't make my boobidoos look like zeppelins. That's the joy of top down, being able to modify as you go.



Good idea that. Although actually I've finished the yoke and got onto the lace part now - apparently it really is quick. I'll try it on in a bit and see what I think.

As for easiness rating - the body and sleeves have no shaping at all so it's just the lace, which is dead easy to memorise and see where you are once you've done a few rows. The yoke I found a bit tricky because I couldn't see the increases very well in the garter stitch and made a few mistakes. But technically it's not that different to making mitred garter stitch squares.

There's no reason to be scared of circular needles. (A) because they're dead easy and (B) because on this project you're not using them to knit in the round anyway, you're only using them for the length as you wouldn't be able to fit that many stitches on straight needles. Only the sleeves are in the round, on double-pointed needles (unless you could find a very short circular).


----------



## pennimania (Feb 15, 2009)

I really like this pattern too, but am confused by the 'worsted' weight, what is the Uk=equivalent to this? Also she gives the quantity in metres.

How much would that be in grammes please?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2009)

Worsted is roughly aran weight - that can vary a bit, but in this case is about right. Anything with a stitch count of about 18 stitches per 10cm.

As for wool quantities, I don't think weight is a very reliable guide, because some wools have a lot more length for the weight than others, can be as much as 25%. It's stated on the ball band though, or you can look it up on the internet usually. NB she actually gives the quantity in yards, not metres.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for that Ruby


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/A-Lovable-Bud...14&_trkparms=72:1121|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't go tempting me with things like that Mrs M


----------



## ethel (Feb 16, 2009)

i have made a sock!


----------



## moose (Feb 16, 2009)

Woohoo! Nice!   Now you get to do the second one


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

Slightly short notice given it started at 10am today but Do you knitters know about this? 



> *Calling London Knitters and Crocheters!*
> Shun the hypnotic dance of Burberried teenage mothers and Australian surburbia that is daytime TV. Take your knitting out into the streets of this sprawling metropolis and, in the company of one of knitting's most notorious knit graffiti chicks, Magda Sayeg of Knitta Please, help cover the South Bank in a wave a woolly glory. Writer Perri Lewis and Stitch and Bitch London will be right there with her. Starts 10am Friday 20th of February at the Royal Festival Hall cafe, then taking over the South Bank. Get your knits out in guerilla style. Thanks to Deadly Knitshade for the tip off. Image / Knitta.
> 
> http://londonist.com/2009/02/calling_london_knitters_and_crochet.php


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

Bugger, no needles with me


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 2, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me what yoke is in knitting terms? 
Is it a type of stitch? A style of knitting? 
I've tried looking it up online, but can't seem to find any simple, one sentance explanations!

Also - does anyone by any chance have a copy of a pattern for that February lady's sweater? 
I did manage to find a pattern online, but it's too vague for me. I need realllly specific step by step instructions. 

This will be the first sweater/cardigan i've ever knitted and i'm slightly petrified


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 2, 2009)

A yoke is part of a garment - it's a continuous piece that sits round the neck and shoulders. Not all jumpers have them. If you look at the picture of the Feb Lady cardigan it's the bit at the top before the lacy stuff starts. That's a square yoke but often they're round like this one http://ysolda.com/store/sweaters/coraline/

The pattern for the February Lady cardigan is here as I posted earlier: http://www.flintknits.com/blog/?p=151
Actual pdf is here: http://www.flintknits.com/patterns/ladysweater.pdf

That is the pattern - that's the website of the knitter who wrote it, there isn't another pattern. I agree it is quite basic but it does have all the info you need (other than that you may have to look up abbreviations and techniques like picking up stitches, but you do with any pattern). I'd strongly suggest to anyone that wants to knit it and has questions/needs tech support that they join Ravelry, because there are two knitalongs on there with attached forums, and heaps of information on them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2009)

*wonders what a knitalong is*


----------



## toggle (Mar 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *wonders what a knitalong is*



sort of like this, where people share info about their knitting and chat and share patterns and advice and piccys, but knitalongs are usually on a theme of one pattern, or a single designer or type of item


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ahhh, ok. I've stopped myself going on ravelry until I finish all the projects I have stacked up


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks, that's really really helpful  

off to join ravelry now!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *wonders what a knitalong is*


In this case, I mean that there are two knitalongs for this particular pattern (one which started when it came out, and a new one for people knitting it now, but I found everything I needed on the old one). You can find them in the Groups section.


----------



## eme (Mar 2, 2009)

no way! 
[has just seen Feb Lady Cardi]
[casts on]



Anyone for a last minute Craft Club / knitting / cakes at mine on Sunday (8th)?

x


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I've printed out the blimmin pattern now! But it will sit and wait until I've finished blanket, gloves, scarf and booties 

I'd be up for Sunday eme


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd really like to come to craft club, have never been before but am now utterly obsessed with knitting (although still very much a beginner!)  
I can't do this Sunday coming though. Is there any chance whatsoever that it could be the following Sunday - 15th March?
Or could there just be another one some time soon? I have the feeling i'm going to need help with this feb cardi....


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't believe you've never seen that eme! Would love to come on Sunday (or whenever).


----------



## eme (Mar 3, 2009)

You're welcome to come along to a craft club Hellsbells... however, I'm not shifting the date at mine cos I can't do the 15th  Feel free to arrange another one sharpish; we've been a bit slack at keeping up the momentum this year [maybe the Feb Lady Cardi will be the motivation]


----------



## eme (Mar 3, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I can't believe you've never seen that eme! Would love to come on Sunday (or whenever).



I know! And I _just happen_ to have some worsted weight wool in a bag downstairs... woot!

Be good to see you; say anytime from 2? Need to boot people out at 6 though

x


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I might watch how you're getting on with it by Sunday then eme... see if I could actually do it (always have big plans and ideas me ).

Have you finished yours yet Ruby?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 3, 2009)

I have yes, which is reaally quick for me as it usually takes me 3 months to knit anything substantial. I blocked it and made it too long though, so I'm reblocking it at the mo... may have to take a bit off the bottom if that doesn't help, but at least I'm doing it from the right end this time!

I'm a bit horrified at what I've started here...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Y'see I've never blocked anything   I need a straight run of no babies so that I can knit something big for me.

Will you bring it along so we can see it?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 3, 2009)

eme said:


> I know! And I _just happen_ to have some worsted weight wool in a bag downstairs... woot!



What wool? And I was about to give you a hard time about starting other things before you've finished your Magnolia jumper, but I see you have now?



BiddlyBee said:


> Will you bring it along so we can see it?



I might if you are all very good


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll bring that book


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh yes, that's a point, I've still got your Little Book of Big Accessories, I'll bring that along.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd forgotten about that 

Is there a way on ravelry to be alerted when you get messages?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 3, 2009)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I might have to log on more often then.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2009)

why do you have to use flickr to upload photos to the other place? All my knitted things are on picassa


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I've done it... and turns out I haven't knitted that many things really


----------



## eme (Mar 4, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> What wool? And I was about to give you a hard time about starting other things before you've finished your Magnolia jumper, but I see you have now?



yep, albeit with a wonky collar;







I loves it anyway...

Was going to do the FLC in some Rowan Tweed Aran I think it is... you reckon that'd be ok?


----------



## eme (Mar 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well I've done it... and turns out I haven't knitted that many things really



A _whole herd_ of dinos!! Nice to see the pics of your stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2009)

eme said:


> yep, albeit with a wonky collar;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's lovely 



eme said:


> A _whole herd_ of dinos!! Nice to see the pics of your stuff


 need to make more things for me though! Everyone stop having babies!!

You changed your blog a bit? Looks good


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 5, 2009)

eme said:


> yep, albeit with a wonky collar;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I used, having got it in the sales... it is a bit on the bulky side and is meant to be knitted at 16st per 10cm rather than 18 which is what the pattern calls for really. I used it because I had it but I'm not sure I'd have gone out and chosen it. I knitted it at 16st and went for a smaller size, but someone else on Ravelry used the same wool and just knitted it at the smaller gauge. I'll put some pics up in a bit. Well, probably tomorrow now as my internet is bust in the evenings at the moment.

Jumper looks lovely!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2009)

Well here you go. Still not sure I've got the length right, and not convinced it's the most flattering thing to the larger figure (I wouldn't normally wear a neckline like this) but anyway:



 





(Should have tidied up before I took that!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it's lovely Rubes. Neckline looks fine on you too


----------



## eme (Mar 6, 2009)

v lovely - If that's what it looks like in the Rowan Tweed Aran I'm sorted... Think we may even have the same colour; is yours Maze?

x


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 6, 2009)

That's lovely. If mine ends up looking even half as good as that, i'll be happy!
And slightly amazed aswell


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2009)

eme said:


> v lovely - If that's what it looks like in the Rowan Tweed Aran I'm sorted... Think we may even have the same colour; is yours Maze?
> 
> x


No, it's Machair. It really is a lovely colour, my crap cameraphone photos don't do it justice.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2009)

eme said:


> v lovely - If that's what it looks like in the Rowan Tweed Aran I'm sorted... Think we may even have the same colour; is yours Maze?
> 
> x


PS I've just looked in your stash and you've got Yorkshire Tweed - mine is Scottish Tweed. I don't know what the difference is.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 7, 2009)

NB Hellsbells, if it's the first proper garment thing you've knitted, you'll need to (a) do a tension square with the wool you've chosen, (b) measure your chest at the fullest point and (c) choose your size carefully. Don't just assume "I'm a medium" and knit a medium, you need to pick the size that corresponds to your actual chest measurement.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 8, 2009)

is there a craft club on today, then?


----------



## eme (Mar 8, 2009)

yes - do you have my address?


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 8, 2009)

not yet 

cheers x


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

cheers eme, was the nice chilled sunday that I needed.... only 1/2 a square to go then I can start sewing together this baby blanket, and maybe tackle a crochet border


----------



## moose (Mar 11, 2009)

Knitty's out. I've already got sourwood on the needles.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you get emails telling you when it's out? I used to 

They're very pretty


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2009)

Ooh I forgot to say thanks to eme for having us.

Nice mitt pattern.


----------



## Choc (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice cardi ruby!


----------



## Choc (Mar 12, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Ooh I forgot to say thanks to eme for having us.
> 
> Nice mitt pattern.




hey btw if there are any meetings in the near future please someone text me...as i don't check frequently enough in suburban but am very keen not to miss anything. thanks


----------



## moose (Mar 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do you get emails telling you when it's out? I used to



No, I just look, obsessively, over and over again, fairly bustin' with anticipation, usually to be sorely disappointed


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 3, 2009)

I need more cabling in my life, but can't decide between these lot...
















They're all much of a muchness aren't they? 

Think I prefer the twisty cable to the plaited one, but down the front would be nicer, and I want thumbs too.... hmmmm.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I like the yellow ones best myself.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2009)

Was having another look this morning, and leaning towards the grey ones... but they're in worsted (which I think is pretty much aran isn't it?) and the yarn I've got is DK... so thinking the pattern might not stand out as well as it does in that pic  

I have seen a pattern for some socks which is lovely though, and was wondering if it's easy to convert a pattern for socks to fingerless gloves/gauntlets? Could I just follow the measurements of the gloves in terms of stitches and rows, but tweak it to use the pattern from the socks? Is this a bit too much work for me?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2009)

I think that's why I like the yellow ones actually, because they're DK weight and so look less bulky.

As for adapting a sock pattern, yes I think you could do that. You'll need to make sure there are enough stitches across the back of the hand to accommodate the strip of cabling (if that's what it is). Also, when you come to make the thumb hole, you'll need to check that it leaves the pattern centred across the back of the hand, IYSWIM, and move it if not. The only other issue that might come up is where the cabling goes into the ribbing - sometimes it's sort of aligned so that the cable merges into the ribs. But not always, so maybe don't worry about that too much.

Also, check which way the socks are knitted (top down or toe up) and that you like the direction the pattern will go in.

Erm, the other thing to bear in mind is that different patterns affect the width and stretchiness of a piece of knitting, so if it behaves radically differently you might be in trouble. But it'll only take you a few inches of knitting to see what's going on.  When I was making these socks (http://www.knotions.com/patterns/magknits/rainy_day/directions.aspx ) I tried them on my arm and they were so stretchy they would have done fine as armwarmers.

What's the sock pattern?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2009)

Bugger... I just replied to your post and deleted it all! 

I think I prefer the way cabling is chunkier with aran, but I only have DK so need to be good and not buy new wool.

Have been searching round ravelry for info on converting for the last hour, and managed to confused myself a little by looking into knitting using magic loop, but that might have to wait for a time where I'm not trying to convert socks to gloves  one thing at a time!

Found this blog post, which I think says pretty much what you have - I'm not 100% sure I understand it all, but that might be lack of breakfast and not reading properly  

Pattern is Marlene:







The pattern seems to go all the way round, but understand what you mean about the thumb hole. Will have to have a think about the direction of the pattern too. 

Might just knit up a few inches of the sock pattern and see what it looks like on my arm  might end up looking a bit shit.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice socks but not sure it'll work out because of the all-over pattern - your wrists are smaller than your ankles. Well, mine are. So they might be too loose. That pattern doesn't look all that stretchy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers hon, I was starting to um and er about the pattern anyway as there's not really any cabling apart from a bit on the heel, which I wouldn't need for gloves  Not too sure how good they'd even have looked as gauntlets now, but at least I know it can be done, so won't cast aside sock patterns just because I don't want socks.

I might just follow a pattern that someone has already converted, like these:









But first, I reckon I might do the yellowy ones up there ^ but with a twisted cable rather than plaited one... the longer grey ones deserve aran to make the cabling stand out more imo


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2009)

...or these:






There's too much bloody choice for someone as indecisive as me!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2009)

Mermaid ones it is... starting sometime this week 

Think I might have to learn to crochet soon... how cool are these?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but free cardy pattern here: http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/Fashion/Paul-Smith-Cardigan/99511/v1


----------



## toggle (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm crocheting granny squares atm. with leftovrs..

i have this strange thing going on atm, i seem to have more leftovers than projects made with full balls of yarn. I'm planning a babette blanket as well, whicxh will end uyp with loads of leftovers as well.


----------



## toggle (Apr 14, 2009)

appols for crap typing. broken hand.

and i bought a spinning wheel off ebay. shame i can't really play with it atm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2009)

Ouch! How did you break your hand?


----------



## toggle (Apr 14, 2009)

fellover


----------



## Choc (Apr 14, 2009)

hello waves to the knitting girls and especially toggle. would be really nice to see you sometime. sorry to hear about your hand.

i love the turtle!! lol!


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2009)

toggle said:


> appols for crap typing. broken hand.
> 
> and i bought a spinning wheel off ebay. shame i can't really play with it atm.


 Fuck


----------



## toggle (Apr 14, 2009)

madzone said:


> Fuck



yep, i've said that a few times.

can crochet thpugh, and ply stuff on wh4el, justy can't spin


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 16, 2009)

If anyone wants to do some knitting on Saturday: http://katflap.wordpress.com/2009/03/24/knit-me-at-the-royal-festival-hall/


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 17, 2009)

For the first time ever I bought a knitting pattern. It was crap and I couldn't work out how to correct it so I have unravelled everything (it was the sleeves that were wrong!) and plan to knit a simple cardigan and make up my own pattern. I am going to knit it all in one piece including button bands. Question; will the cardigan hang right if I don't use a smaller needle for the button bands? I will be using seed stitch.


----------



## moose (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it just the button bands that are in seed stitch? Should be fine if it's a crew neck - I assume you're also knitting on a neckband. If it's a v-neck, they go a bit weird on the slanting part. Do a little tension square with a seed stitch edge to check how much more bulky the seed stitch comes out in your chosen wool.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 29, 2009)

I've just finished knitting my first cardigan (hurrah!), but have a query about buttons....
If my button holes are 1 inch long - how much bigger should the buttons be?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2009)

No idea  what did you knit though? 

I might cast on my first big thing this weekend, by big I mean something bigger than a scraf, hat or gloves


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No idea  what did you knit though?
> 
> I might cast on my first big thing this weekend, by big I mean something bigger than a scraf, hat or gloves



I knitted this - http://blog.craftzine.com/babysweaterforladies.jpg

Mine isn't perfect but I felt such a huge sense of achievement when i finished, as it's the first proper thing i've ever made.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2009)

That is on my list to do  but need to use up some other wool I have first.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 29, 2009)

Ooh, well done Hellsbells!!!   Personally I just try out buttons till I find the right sort of size, because they're always a bit stretchy anyway. You want ones that will just go through the holes without having to be forced.

In other news I've abandoned my attempts to be disciplined and give up knitting in favour of sewing and finishing the thing I'm crocheting, and have cast on for the Coraline cardigan: http://ysolda.com/store/sweaters/coraline/ The idea is to make it shorter, with shorter sleeves, so it's more of a sort of little cardigan I can wear with a summer dress.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That is on my list to do  but need to use up some other wool I have first.



I can totally recommend it. I'd only ever knitted scarves before this but it really is quite easy and quick to knit. It's also quite fashionable! I went shopping last weekend and saw loads of similar looking tops for sale!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2009)

I am convinced  but I must be disciplined and use up the yarn I have first and then buy some more for the cardy.... I will be good, I will!

Rubes - like the cardy and your ideas for it, will look great with a dress


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2009)

I haven't knitted on circulars before either... argh, I want to do the cardy now!



yardbird said:


> I'm gonna attempt this and just thought I let you know
> I've got ms ( no big deal, this is not a pity me, post!) and increasing probs
> with me fingers. So tomorrow I'm off to the haberdashers to buy some big needles and some thick wool and try to remember how to do it.
> My mum taught me when I was about 9 'cos I asked her to
> ...





yardbird said:


> Tomorrow- Sunday - is going to be starting to remember day ( fingers been not good for last couple of weeks.
> Youtube and I.
> 
> I just had a man-thought:
> Knitting whilst watching Formula 1


How you getting on yardbird? 

(I missed your birthday thread!)


----------



## innit (Apr 29, 2009)

hey Bee, I tried to learn to crochet to make some amigurumi and I failed miserably.  I think we need a circular crochet craft club.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2009)

Your trying to tempt me to crochet aren't you  

Not sure what amigurumi is though.


----------



## moose (Apr 29, 2009)

Those funny little animals. But in a cool Japanese way


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahhhh


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am convinced  but I must be disciplined and use up the yarn I have first and then buy some more for the cardy.... I will be good, I will!



It takes very little wool though, it took me nearly half what it would take to make any other jumper. If you were careful and shopped around you could probably do it really cheaply. Frinstance, I reckon that if you were a medium and went for New Lanark aran, you would only need 6 balls: total £17 plus P+P.

http://newlanarkshop.co.uk/shop.php?view=category&category=91


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah, I'm using their silk tweed for my tank top (which will be cast on this weekend) but I think I need something softer for the cardy, if there's a chance I might wear vests under it... I'm itchy lady remember 

But 600g of aran shouldn't be too much, I will be able to get a deal somewhere  

I just need to do this tank top first, although a cardy is more practical for summer  how long did it take to knit?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah, I'm using their silk tweed for my tank top (which will be cast on this weekend) but I think I need something softer for the cardy, if there's a chance I might wear vests under it... I'm itchy lady remember
> 
> But 600g of aran shouldn't be too much, I will be able to get a deal somewhere
> 
> I just need to do this tank top first, although a cardy is more practical for summer  how long did it take to knit?



It took me about 6 weeks to knit, and i'm an incredibely slow knitter. I reckon if you could dedicate several entire days to it, you could probably do it in a few weeks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2009)

This is like kniting peer pressure 

6 weeks isn't too bad at all, but it'll take me a few weeks to decide which colour and what type of wool


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but what exactly is 'blocking'? 

From what i've read, it seems to be just soaking the finished knitted garment in water and leaving to dry....?
Is this absoultely necessary? 
The cardigan i've knitted is exactly the right size for me at the moment, and i'm worried it'll stretch if i 'block' it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2009)

I've never done it  but it is wetting the garment and then stretching into the shape and size you need/want it (I think). Almost like you do when you wash knitted things anyway... when the label says reshape when wet.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, blocking is a fine art in itself (http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter02/FEATdiyknitter.html ).

But if it fits you exactly I wouldn't block the garter stitch bits, which don't really need it anyway. It'll help the lace though - it's really important to block lace because it smooths out all the bumps and makes it lie flat correctly. You could just press it lightly with a warm iron through a damp tea towel (depending on what you've made it out of).


----------



## moose (Apr 30, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> In other news I've abandoned my attempts to be disciplined and give up knitting in favour of sewing and finishing the thing I'm crocheting, and have cast on for the Coraline cardigan: http://ysolda.com/store/sweaters/coraline/ The idea is to make it shorter, with shorter sleeves, so it's more of a sort of little cardigan I can wear with a summer dress.


I've made that. It's lovely, but the fronts curl in excessively and drive me mad on mine


----------



## AnnaKarpik (May 1, 2009)

Has anyone made this?
http://www.elann.com/ShowFreePattern.asp?Id=104024

It's a bit ambitious for me, not least because there is no gauge  for the cardie shown to help me to adjust to fit. The increases are on purl rows; I have been hoicking my needle through the back of the loop on the lh needle, purling, then purling the stitch again normally. 

You have to do this either side of a marker and I'm doing it the same way both sides. It looks OK, but I'm wondering if anyone knows a method that would look better. I want to do this perfectly!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Seeing as my bolero thing was a success, I'm going to have a go at knitting a tank top... like this but in different colours (thank you eme)... but a bit worried about changing colours in the middle of a row and following a chart


Only 8 months later and I'm going to cast this on 

Not too sure what size to do it though 

It says, to fit bust 36in the actual size under the arms will be 39in - that seems really big and loose.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 1, 2009)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Has anyone made this?
> http://www.elann.com/ShowFreePattern.asp?Id=104024
> 
> It's a bit ambitious for me, not least because there is no gauge  for the cardie shown to help me to adjust to fit. The increases are on purl rows; I have been hoicking my needle through the back of the loop on the lh needle, purling, then purling the stitch again normally.
> ...



I like the pattern! You should be fine just trying it on as you go for fit - that's the beauty of top down.

As for the increases, the ideal is to have them slanting in opposite directions on either side of the centre stitch. There are various ways of doing paired increases (she said vaguely and did a bit of googling)... Techknitter is usually right and she recommends this method: http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/03/two-handy-knitted-increases-one.html Hope that's comprehensible, if not, try looking on Youtube for vids.




BiddlyBee said:


> Only 8 months later and I'm going to cast this on
> 
> Not too sure what size to do it though
> 
> It says, to fit bust 36in the actual size under the arms will be 39in - that seems really big and loose.



Well, make the next size or two down then. No reason why you can't make it more close fitting. Depends what you want to wear underneath of course. You can even make it an inch or so smaller than your measurements for a really close fit. Both the Feb Lady and Coraline I'm making with no ease at all. Other jumpers have had lots of ease. I've never done one with negative ease yet but there's always a first time...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 2, 2009)

Thing is the bust size is perfect as 36, it's the other bit that doesn't seem to correspond.

It's the same if you go down a size: 34 bust = 37 under the arms, 32 bust = 34.5 under the arms.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 2, 2009)

The bust size is the size of you, the measurement under the arms is the size of the garment at the same point.

So the garment that is intended to fit a 36" bust will in fact be 39", so you have 3" of ease  - space between you and it for allowing you to move, for wearing thick things underneath or for fashion. The current fashion is for not much ease if any whereas in the 80s you might have something with 10" of ease, or in the 50s minus 2", sweater girl style). Given that it's presumably a pattern that's a few years old being Jaeger, it might be reflecting the fashion of the time and be a bit baggy.

You can always knit the next size down and you'll just have one inch of ease.

I suggest trying on something you've already got that fits the way you'd like this to fit, and measuring it. Then you make the size that gives you a finished measurement that is about the same.

Does that make sense?

Don't forget:

1. Your tension may be slightly off anyway, but you can make this work in your favour. For instance for the Feb Lady my tension was too big (slightly thicker wool) so I made a size too small and it came out about right. You need to do some maths to check this though.
2. You can always make things a bit bigger by blocking (don't forget to wash and block your tension square)
3. The colourwork sections may affect your tension so it's a good idea to do a square incorporating colourwork


----------



## RubyToogood (May 2, 2009)

moose said:


> I've made that. It's lovely, but the fronts curl in excessively and drive me mad on mine


I can see how that would happen... I've just got to the second half of the hem where you start slipping the first 3 stitches of every row, which is distinctly unusual. I'm a bit confused about whether I'm meant to strand the wool loosely behind or pull it up so the 3 stitches make a little tube.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 3, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> The bust size is the size of you, the measurement under the arms is the size of the garment at the same point.
> 
> So the garment that is intended to fit a 36" bust will in fact be 39", so you have 3" of ease  - space between you and it for allowing you to move, for wearing thick things underneath or for fashion. The current fashion is for not much ease if any whereas in the 80s you might have something with 10" of ease, or in the 50s minus 2", sweater girl style). Given that it's presumably a pattern that's a few years old being Jaeger, it might be reflecting the fashion of the time and be a bit baggy.
> 
> ...



Cheers Rubes, eme explained ease to me last night... i'd never even heard the term before! But think it makes sense now, and allowing 3" seems about right. I wrapped a tape measure round me and had a jiggle around and felt like it would be fitted but not too tight  is that a good enough indicator?

Should I be blocking my tension square then? My tension was spot on, so I just cast on  haven't knitted many rows yet though.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 3, 2009)

It was a new one on me, but yes you should block your tension square. Or at least wash it, let it dry and see how stretchy it is. It's a bit of a mystery to me HOW you're supposed to block it actually because it can't be that representative of what you do to a finished jumper. Yarn can grow or shrink when washed though so it's worth checking.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 3, 2009)

Ok i'll do that before I knit any more. Really hope I don't fuck this up and end up with something too big... I guess it's all a learning curve.


----------



## moose (May 3, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I can see how that would happen... I've just got to the second half of the hem where you start slipping the first 3 stitches of every row, which is distinctly unusual. I'm a bit confused about whether I'm meant to strand the wool loosely behind or pull it up so the 3 stitches make a little tube.



Mines halfway between - loosely tubey. Maybe that's why it curls.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 3, 2009)

I had another look at the ones on Ravelry after you said that and a proportion of them do roll under a bit towards the bottom of the front edge. Not all of them though. No idea what causes it. What wool did you use?


----------



## Hellsbells (May 6, 2009)

Where do you guys get your knitting patterns from?

I'm ready to start a new knitting project and have a vague idea of what i want to knit - I just need a pattern for it! And preferably a free one. 
Have trawled through hundreds of patterns on Ravelry but haven't yet managed to find what i want. 
Is there somewhere better to go to for free patterns?


----------



## moose (May 6, 2009)

Knitty or Berroco in my case. 

Ruby - I used KSH, doubled up. It kind of sat straight for a while, but now is two great rolls.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 6, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Where do you guys get your knitting patterns from?
> 
> I'm ready to start a new knitting project and have a vague idea of what i want to knit - I just need a pattern for it! And preferably a free one.
> Have trawled through hundreds of patterns on Ravelry but haven't yet managed to find what i want.
> Is there somewhere better to go to for free patterns?



Primarily Rowan patterns (not free), Knitty and Ravelry (including following links off Ravelry).

What is it you're looking for?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 6, 2009)

moose said:


> Knitty or Berroco in my case.
> 
> Ruby - I used KSH, doubled up. It kind of sat straight for a while, but now is two great rolls.


I've got to question your choice of wool there moose!


----------



## moose (May 6, 2009)

It was a hexperiment.  The rest of it's lovely, tbf, just the pesky fronts.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 6, 2009)

Sorry - your BOLD and ORIGINAL choice of wool 

I think that must be the problem though - no-one else's seems to roll up to that degree, it's very slight on the ones I noticed it on.


----------



## moose (May 7, 2009)

I might have to get some tit tape to stick the edges to my front.


----------



## Rollem (May 7, 2009)

what does everyone reckon of my chances of learning to knit a hat in time for babies arrival in september? 

i can knit, but have never followed a pattern in my life


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2009)

Rollem said:


> what does everyone reckon of my chances of learning to knit a hat in time for babies arrival in september?
> 
> i can knit, but have never followed a pattern in my life


 Easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## Rollem (May 7, 2009)

prove it  

do you know if of any easy, peasy, lemon squeezy patterns ?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

I've got a couple at home that I don't mind typing up for you? If you're happy with garter stitch (just knitting), stocking stitch (knitting and purling), and decreasing (usually knitting two together) it's a doddle 

e2A although wiskey's sprog had a lovely hat on on saturday 

The one in the top left hand corner http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8808751&postcount=1698


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2009)

Rollem said:


> prove it
> 
> do you know if of any easy, peasy, lemon squeezy patterns ?


 I got a nice one with some kaffe fasset sock wool - I'll see if I can dig it out.

eta - here it is - it's the one in the small picture under the main ropey hat. The knotted one. It looks lovely made up, I made it for mr madzs grandson 

http://www.fleming.flump.net/~webofwoo/shop/product.php?xProd=297&xSec=25

I made it with this wool
http://www.modernknitting.co.uk/regia-landscape-earth-17141-0.html


----------



## Rollem (May 7, 2009)

i'm already scared by the list of things it says i need "stitch markers" how complicated


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i'm already scared by the list of things it says i need "stitch markers" how complicated


 I never use stitch markers


----------



## Rollem (May 7, 2009)

right then, i have ordered it, and if i fail miserably its all your fault that my baby will be cold this winter, madz


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2009)

Rollem said:


> right then, i have ordered it, and if i fail miserably its all your fault that my baby will be cold this winter, madz


 I think the stitch markers will be for the ropey one, not the knotted one 
If the baby's cold tell it to jog


----------



## Tank Girl (May 7, 2009)

Rollem, I think I've got some stitch markers - I got some knitting stuff for christmas, and I have no idea what any of it is, but I'm sure I had some of those - I'll dig them out for you if you think you might like to borrow them


----------



## moose (May 7, 2009)

I just use loops of wool or safety pins for stitchmarkers.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

Safety pins are a good idea  I've been using loops of wool and they end up coming undone


----------



## innit (May 7, 2009)

I just count.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

Not easy when you're meant to increase on each side of a marker though; ok I'm just lazy and it's easy to just stitch to the marker


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not easy when you're meant to increase on each side of a marker though; ok I'm just lazy and it's easy to just stitch to the marker


 I just don't knit patterns that need stitch markers


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

I still ain't that good though madz, I need to follow instructions to a t


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I still ain't that good though madz, I need to follow instructions to a t


 I'm not good, that's why I avoid patterns that need stitch markers. Irlen syndrome (or maybe it's the discalculia) and knitting patterns are not best friends. By the time I've read one instructon I've forgotten it. Counting is virtually impossible. I made my mum a lace scarf that was supposed to be so easy a child could do it. It drove me mad


----------



## Rollem (May 7, 2009)

tanky, by the sounds of it i feel i may need your stitch markers


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'm not good, that's why I avoid patterns that need stitch markers. Irlen syndrome (or maybe it's the discalculia) and knitting patterns are not best friends. By the time I've read one instructon I've forgotten it. Counting is virtually impossible. I made my mum a lace scarf that was supposed to be so easy a child could do it. It drove me mad


But you knitted those bootees fine  I completely forget where I am with patterns unless I do tally marks on a piece of paper. I sometimes kid myself I can keep count, then get in a strop when I have no idea where I am with a pattern 

Rollem - you want a knitting afternoon sometime?


----------



## Rollem (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> But you knitted those bootees fine  I completely forget where I am with patterns unless I do tally marks on a piece of paper. I sometimes kid myself I can keep count, then get in a strop when I have no idea where I am with a pattern
> 
> Rollem - you want a knitting afternoon sometime?


oooh yes. need to get some new needles and wool first though ha ha!


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> But you knitted those bootees fine  I completely forget where I am with patterns unless I do tally marks on a piece of paper. I sometimes kid myself I can keep count, then get in a strop when I have no idea where I am with a pattern
> 
> Rollem - you want a knitting afternoon sometime?


 They weren't fine - they were a row or two short on one of them  I got away with it though


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

Not knitting I know, but is needlepoint the same as cross stitch?


----------



## Hellsbells (May 7, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Primarily Rowan patterns (not free), Knitty and Ravelry (including following links off Ravelry).
> 
> What is it you're looking for?



I'm not sure exactly what they're called (if there is a name!). They're everywhere at the moment, but i can never find the exact type i want in the shops. You know the kind of tops that are like little dresses?  Fitted at the top, and then they kind of flare out under your boobs. I want to knit something like that, in a lacey pattern in something that's light enough to wear in spring/summer. 
I did find a few patterns on Raverly, but they're all too fancy for my liking. I like quite simple, plain clothes. And they need to be reasonably easy to knit aswell, as i'm still a beginner!

Will have try and have a look at Knitty and Ravelry (again). 

I wish i was experienced enough to make up my own patterns. I'm so jealous of people who do.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 7, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm not sure exactly what they're called (if there is a name!). They're everywhere at the moment, but i can never find the exact type i want in the shops. You know the kind of tops that are like little dresses?  Fitted at the top, and then they kind of flare out under your boobs. I want to knit something like that, in a lacey pattern in something that's light enough to wear in spring/summer.
> I did find a few patterns on Raverly, but they're all too fancy for my liking. I like quite simple, plain clothes. And they need to be reasonably easy to knit aswell, as i'm still a beginner!
> 
> Will have try and have a look at Knitty and Ravelry (again).
> ...


I know what you mean. I've vaguely had an eye out for something similar myself. Nothing leaps to mind though. An Empire Line top is probably what you mean - you could try searching on Ravelry patterns for Empire Line and see what you get.

Not exactly what you were after, but I've got my eye on this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sage-remedy-top






Oh, Drops is another good place for free patterns, not that I've knitted anything off there yet: http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

Like this?






or this?


----------



## Hellsbells (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, a bit like those two Biddly, expect less low cut and open. I don't like tops that expose my back. And I'd prefer some sleeves aswell. Either very short sleeves or 3/4 length ones.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

hmmmm... those two I searched for smock and camisole - I think camisole might come up with more sleeveless ones, so have a go searching for smock dresses or smock tops


----------



## Nina (May 11, 2009)

I started to knit at Christmas and so far have progressed from a simple scarf to easy baby knits.  Now I've got booties and scratch mitts underfoot I'm trying a baby hat.

Any recommendations on a suitable easy knit book with adult patterns? as I am running out of babies to clothe!  I looked at Stitch & Bitch and even though I love it for explanations - the patterns looked daunting and confusing.

Thanks


----------



## RubyToogood (May 12, 2009)

Obviously nobody has any ideas! I don't think the Stitch & Bitch patterns are particularly complicated, in fact they progress from simple scarves through to full on jumpers. I think the trick is just to not be daunted - if you can do all the shaping required for bootees and mitts the world is your oyster. If you don't LIKE the patterns that's another matter and there are millions of pattern books out there, although I can't offhand think of any that progress from easy to harder patterns like S&B does. Patterns on Knitty (www.knitty.com) are graded for difficulty, if that helps.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Obviously nobody has any ideas!


I thought I'd leave it to a more experienced knitter to respond


----------



## RubyToogood (May 13, 2009)

Actually thinking about it, the book we used to use a lot at Craft Club was the Little Book of Big Accessories, but that's out of print now I think, and is all thick hats and stuff you wouldn't really want to knit at this time of year.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

have you still got my copy?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 13, 2009)

Yes I do, I had it all ready to give you at the last craft club and then you didn't come. If you PM me your address I can post it to you before everyone forgets.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes I do, I had it all ready to give you at the last craft club and then you didn't come. If you PM me your address I can post it to you before everyone forgets.




I'm in no hurry for it, just wasn't sure if you still had it. We should pet another craft club date anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

This thread's been going for over 4 years... reckon we have a case for making it a stickie?


----------



## Rollem (May 14, 2009)

well my pattern still hasn't arrived  

my baby's head will be shivery


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Still not here? 

e2a: it won't take you long to knit though hon, so baby's head won't be shivery  how long you got left?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> The one in the top left hand corner http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8808751&postcount=1698


Has this type of hat got a name? I want to knit one for my niece


----------



## Rollem (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Still not here?
> 
> e2a: it won't take you long to knit though hon, so baby's head won't be shivery  how long you got left?



due 14th september, but bee, i have never ever never followed a pattern. not sure i even understand the lingo


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

You'll be fine  I'm constantly looking up what all the abbreviations mean, then writing it in language I understand 

Was looking for a knotted hat pattern like wiskey has, and found this: http://domestikgoddess.com/knitted-turkey-baby-hat-free-pattern/ 

Anyone due at christmas?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

This is what I'm after...


----------



## wrysmile (May 14, 2009)

Right - I'm busting in to this knitting thread to canvas when I ought to have my much-promised craft club BBQ. I was thinking June, before summer proper when everyone is busy busy. Should I put up a thread if people are interested?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 16, 2009)

moose said:


> It was a hexperiment.  The rest of it's lovely, tbf, just the pesky fronts.


Apart from the rolling up, does it suit you? I'm having qualms about it as it's such a similar shape to the February Lady cardigan which I do wear but really want something more fitted than.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 16, 2009)

wrysmile said:


> Right - I'm busting in to this knitting thread to canvas when I ought to have my much-promised craft club BBQ. I was thinking June, before summer proper when everyone is busy busy. Should I put up a thread if people are interested?


I'd start another thread so the non-knitters see it really. Whenever is fine for me - sooner the better!


----------



## moose (May 16, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Apart from the rolling up, does it suit you? I'm having qualms about it as it's such a similar shape to the February Lady cardigan which I do wear but really want something more fitted than.



I prefer it open to buttoned - the buttons finish at the wrong place for the more bangerlicious amongst us - but yes, I think it's OK. No one's run away screaming, anyway


----------



## madzone (May 16, 2009)

Rollem said:


> well my pattern still hasn't arrived
> 
> my baby's head will be shivery


 Did you get it from web of wool? They're usually really speedy?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 16, 2009)

moose said:


> I prefer it open to buttoned - the buttons finish at the wrong place for the more bangerlicious amongst us - but yes, I think it's OK. No one's run away screaming, anyway


Yes I thought I'd mostly wear it open, and/or possibly try putting buttons all the way down the front.

I've got a bit bogged down because I thought maybe I should add some waist shaping to it, but I've never done that before and it involves maths and reading up 

I'm only about 3 inches in and I'm already having my usual crisis of doubt.


----------



## toggle (May 16, 2009)

I just bought the most amazing spinning fiber from wingham wool works.

they also sell  dk wool. actual wool for 1.50 per 50g. it's not the softest stuff i've ever felt, but it's no scritchier than opal.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> This is what I'm after...


Not sure why that image doesn't work for me... but I'm after a pattern for a hat like this:






Anyone got one?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2009)

I'm gonna start knitting again.. but am stumbling at the first hurdle... I just want to check that I'm understanding this line of instruction correctly:

Row 1: (RS) K1 (3,0,2), [p2,k3] 7 (7,9.9) times, p3, k1(3,0,2)

I'm doing the 2nd biggest one so should I..

K3, p2, k3 (9 times), p3, k3

What I don't understand is why the first time I should perl it's in [square brackets] and the next time in no brackets at all.


----------



## moose (May 17, 2009)

The bit in square brackets is the repeating bit, so 
K3, 
then p2, k3 x 7 times (ie. p2 k3, p2 k3, p2 k3, p2 k3, p2 k3, p2 k3, p2 k3)
p3
k3

= 44 stitches.

If it isn't in square brackets, you do it once, if it is in square brackets, it should then tell you how many times.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2009)

Wonderful - thanks... I only stopped knitting a year ago and I've forgotten it all already!!


----------



## RubyToogood (May 17, 2009)

Hang on though, surely if you're doing the second biggest size, as opposed to the second smallest, you start off by doing k0 rather than k3? And then do the p2, k3 9 times, then p3 k0. ie don't do the knit stitch at the beginning and end of the row.


----------



## madzone (May 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not sure why that image doesn't work for me... but I'm after a pattern for a hat like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
For a grown up or a baby?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Hang on though, surely if you're doing the second biggest size, as opposed to the second smallest, you start off by doing k0 rather than k3? And then do the p2, k3 9 times, then p3 k0. ie don't do the knit stitch at the beginning and end of the row.



ok - the way you see it, I'm doing the second smallest (ie what Moose described)....


----------



## RubyToogood (May 18, 2009)

Yeah... It should say at the beginning under sizing something like "To fit S (M, L, XL)" or "to fit chest 34 (36, 38, 40). 

If you want to knit the L, or the 38, you follow all the instructions that fall at the same place in all the brackets, so all the middle ones. It's a good idea to go through and highlight them. If you wanted to knit the medium (36) you'd knit the first instructions in the brackets.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> For a grown up or a baby?



3 year old


----------



## Rollem (May 19, 2009)

my pattern from web of wool finally arrived yesterday, and it is for a knitted version of a knotted hat bee.

haven't studied it closely, and have little knowledge of knitting patterns, but am guessing you could follow it for a three year old?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2009)

Ah, I thought you were doing the swirly one. Does it give you different sizes for different ages? I have no idea how big a 3 year olds head is


----------



## Rollem (May 19, 2009)

no idea, will have a look tonight and let you know


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## Rollem (May 20, 2009)

i checked, the sizings given only go up to 12months, soz bee


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2009)

Cheers for checking. Was the hat just called a _knotted hat_? Wasn't really sure when I was searching.

Does this mean it's not a suitable style for a 3 year old girl?


----------



## Rollem (May 20, 2009)

yes, it was just called a knotted hat. 

i would say it's more than sutiable for a three year old girl


----------



## Ceej (May 21, 2009)

I thought the knitting Urbs might be intersted in this:

*Knit a Poem*

Over 500 people are needed to knit a giant poem to celebrate the Poetry Society's centenary. 
Participating knitters will be sent a template for an individual letter (more if they are super-keen). They will knit their letters at home, and all the squares will then be combined later in the year into a huge poem. Knitters will use their own odds and ends of wool (doubleknit) to complete the work. Letters can be sent in to the Society, but knitters will also be invited to a big knit-together event. A small booklet of 'poems to knit by' will be sent to every participant.

Contact:   officeassistant@poetrysociety.org.uk for template and to sign up!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2009)

Cheers Ceej


----------



## Nina (May 22, 2009)

That's a fantastic idea 
Reminds me of being part of the Knitstable project in Whitstable last summer where we knitted a 'cosy' for a beach hut.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2009)

Is the image on the right a sleeve?  (I've never knitted a sleeve, so have no idea what they look like flat)







If it's the back of my top then I'll have to start again


----------



## madzone (May 26, 2009)

Yes, it's a sleeve


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2009)

Phew


----------



## ada (Jun 6, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm not sure exactly what they're called (if there is a name!). They're everywhere at the moment, but i can never find the exact type i want in the shops. You know the kind of tops that are like little dresses?  Fitted at the top, and then they kind of flare out under your boobs. I want to knit something like that, in a lacey pattern in something that's light enough to wear in spring/summer.



In case you are still looking - this pattern is free on ravelry and reminded me of your query - though it isn't super-fitted at the top: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sage-blouse


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 6, 2009)

ada said:


> In case you are still looking - this pattern is free on ravelry and reminded me of your query - though it isn't super-fitted at the top: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sage-blouse



ooh me likey  Not really what i was looking for, but it's reeeealy pretty & it's sounds fairly easy too. Thankyou! I'll add to it my now very long list of things i want to knit!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2009)

*help....*

I've done a swatch/gauge for this top I want to knit, and it's nowhere near what it's meant to be, 18sts / 26 rows = 10cm. I upped the needles from 4mm to 5mm and it's still not much closer. Comes up at about 8cm.

The yarn I want to use, looks best on 4mm needles, if I just make one size bigger in the top will it work?


----------



## moose (Jun 22, 2009)

No - you need to do some calculations. If yours is coming out 80% of the stated size, the whole thing will be 80% of the measurements the pattern states, which is a huge difference! If the pattern was for a 36" chest, your top would come out at 29" approx.  I'd use different wool and safe the stuff you've already got for something more suitable. 

What tension does it give on the wool band?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, bugger. So it wouldn't work if I did the pattern for the 40" chest? 

The wool band says 19sts / 25rows = 10cm (on 5.5mm needles).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll try the swatch again tonight on 6mm needles (I have 4, 4.5, 5 but no 5.5!).. and see if that gets any closer. Not sure I can do all the calculations needed - there's lots of shaping and markers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmm... they're not that different, the yarn from the pattern and what I want to use


----------



## moose (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm puzzled as to why you would want to use 4mm needles  it's going to be way out if they recommend 5.5s. Try the 6mm or beg/steal/borrow 5.5s. At least you're going a square rather than having a nasty shock later


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

I dunno... it comes out a bit nicer with the 4mm needles  less holey  

I'll try the swatch on the 6mm needles, and if it's to big then I'll know 5.5mm might work... if it's still too small then I'll have to sort out me maths!

I would've cried if I'd done that!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm. It does look pretty close. The nature of the Bamboo is probably a heck of a lot more drapey though.

I do often knit a different size according to my tension, but you do have to make sure of the maths of it (which always confuses the hell out of me).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

See that's the thing, I'm not sure I'd be able to sort out the maths bit  and I really want to cast on so I've got something to knit this weekend - got two long train journeys to fill up.


----------



## toggle (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5168643

blatent spammation.

but i've started selling sutff on etsy and would love some thoughts from my friends here. 

I've got someone who will make a banner/avatar combi for me, that will be next on my list.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

I've not used Etsy that much, but it looks good toggle  

Only one thing, you've got two spellings of fibre/fiber.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

I might sack of the top and make this instead:


----------



## toggle (Jun 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've not used Etsy that much, but it looks good toggle
> 
> Only one thing, you've got two spellings of fibre/fiber.



i'll have a shuftie at that in a sec


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> See that's the thing, I'm not sure I'd be able to sort out the maths bit  and I really want to cast on so I've got something to knit this weekend - got two long train journeys to fill up.



Basically, once you've got a swatch you're happy with, decide what bust measurement (including ease) you want, and then figure out how many stitches you'll need* to arrive at that horizontal measurement, based on your swatch. Then knit the size that comes nearest to that number of stitches around the bust (front and back combined, you can knock a couple off for seams).


*This is the tricky bit. I suspect it's actually a really simple equation, but I end up having to work it out afresh every time and I'm never sure afterwards what I did  Actually you sometimes have to do a bit of pre-maths as well, in working out how much ease the pattern is meant to have at the bust. This is the same equation, just starting from a different point.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2009)

Gah, I need to drink my coffee and re-read that. Still getting my head around ease. Some patterns already include it in the size you pick and some don't 

Tried a swatch on 6.5mm needles (I don't have 5.5 or 6)... and it was too big! So it may well just be a case of me being a bit impatient 

If I happen to find a spare £70 down the back of the sofa, I'm going to get this:


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 24, 2009)

Well it's basically a case of: I want to knit something with a 90cm bust measurement. If I'm getting 18 stitches to 10cm in my swatch, I need to knit 9 times that, so 162 stitches. Then I pick the size that has that number of stitches at the bust.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

Ah now that makes sense  I've got to get the right needles this weekend, then will give it a go.

I know it's not your finest alpaca, or any of the fancy wools - but some good deals on here at the mo: http://www.kempswoolshop.com/


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 28, 2009)

I went to the first day of the John Lewis sale yesterday and got some RYC Luxury Cotton DK - I don't normally knit cottony things but it was 80p a ball and my favourite shade of grass green. I fancy doing a cardigan as I was making a pig's ear of Coraline and have unravelled it. I'm thinking of either crocheting this:






Or doing sort of a composite... I've always liked this, but it's in the wrong weight yarn and doesn't come in my size:






so wondered if I could use the flowery panel from that and the basic shaping from this (making it longer and giving it a front opening of course):






I might come unstuck if I tried the composite of course. Mind you, I've never crocheted a whole garment before either.

I'm just thinking aloud really, as I have to finish something else first


----------



## Schlingers (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys, Im kinda new round here but have been crocheting for about a year and loving it! Crocheting a skirt at the mo... well trying to at least! Will post details depending on the sucess!

I've found a really cool looking event in the tunnell gallery thing under waterloo station opened by Bansky.  They want to combine crocheting/knitting and graffiti! It's some time in august, i thought it might be a nice urban outing! Any one fancy it? Check out the page for it http://www.iknit.org.uk/grittingthetunnel.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2009)

I've had a look at that before, but still can't understand what exactly they're going to do


----------



## Schlingers (Jun 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've had a look at that before, but still can't understand what exactly they're going to do



I'm not entirely sure either  I'm hoping want to see what art they can create combining the two skills, or they just think it would be a cool place to have a stich n bitch session..... I'll investigate further.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2009)

All I can imagine is a bit of knitting stuck to a wall


----------



## Schlingers (Jun 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> All I can imagine is a bit of knitting stuck to a wall



 

All i can imagine is knitting stuck to a wall with a tag spary painted over it... textured graff...


----------



## Schlingers (Jul 2, 2009)

I went and had a word with them over the weekend and the guy in the shop seemed about as enlightened as us! Rekon i may go down just out of curiosity.


----------



## toggle (Jul 4, 2009)

bracelet made from my first sample of the beachcomber yarn i spun.

wrap yarn round a glass jar or coke can. soak, leave ot dry in the sun.

wrap ends, round the coil, a variation on a macrame knot works well in this, think ti’s called a Chinese sliding knot, but done over several strands of bracelet, tightly, it stays put. cut visible ends. you then have a bracelet made out of a couple of yards of art yarn.


----------



## ada (Jul 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've had a look at that before, but still can't understand what exactly they're going to do



I assume they're going to knit 'covers' for all the bits of lampposts, handrails etc. in the tunnel? Like this:
http://www.inhabitat.com/2007/01/11/knitta-please-graffiti-you-can-cuddle-up-to/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah ok


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that this effect is just purling on a knit row? If it is it’d be easy enough to make something up on a piece of squared/graph paper wouldn’t it? I don’t fancy paying for a pattern, but quite want a gecko in my blanket


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello knitters 

Can I tentatively express an interest in maybe thinking about perhaps learning to knit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes 

Knitting is fun  (except when it goes wrong )


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

Where might I begin? I'm a dab hand at sewing - and that is my preferred medium - but you can't exactly sit with your Singer in front of the telly.
Crotcheting also looks good


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

I began at craft club and got them to show me how to cast on, what knitting and purling was, and how to follow patterns. All depends on how you learn, different people like different things - I can't do something with knitting until I've seen it done in front of me, but other people are fine just following written instructions.

I'm not being very helpful am I?

If you don't fancy knitting with people on here at a craft club, there are quite a few groups that meet to knit around London, and they always say people are welcome to join them - and I reckon they'd be more than happy to teach you too


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I began at craft club and got them to show me how to cast on, what knitting and purling was, and how to follow patterns. All depends on how you learn, different people like different things - I can't do something with knitting until I've seen it done in front of me, but other people are fine just following written instructions.
> 
> I'm not being very helpful am I?



No you are. I think I'd be okay at written instructions though - can anyone recommend a very basic online tutorial?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

Apart from the slightly annoying accent, this site's pretty good for vids and tutorials: http://www.knittinghelp.com/


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Am I right in thinking that this effect is just purling on a knit row? If it is it’d be easy enough to make something up on a piece of squared/graph paper wouldn’t it? I don’t fancy paying for a pattern, but quite want a gecko in my blanket



That looks like purling on a knit row to me. There are quite a few patterns for things like that on Ravelry if you look under dishcloths. I don't know why anyone would want to knit a dishcloth but there you go.



Pip said:


> Where might I begin? I'm a dab hand at sewing - and that is my preferred medium - but you can't exactly sit with your Singer in front of the telly.
> Crotcheting also looks good



There is actually a Brixton knitting and crochet group now, which meets at Mango Landing. They mostly organise via Facebook and Ravelry I think. Look up Brixton Knitters on Facebook. Other than getting people to show you, I do think videos are the way to go and there are lots on YouTube. I'd suggest you just get some cheap, preferably not too thin, wool and some needles (the label on the wool will tell you what size needles to get) and try learning how to cast on and do the basic knit stitch (and purl if you're feeling confident). With that you can do a scarf.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2009)

I've only just seen these images Rubes, think my PC is playing up.... really like the flowers on this one:





RubyToogood said:


>





RubyToogood said:


> That looks like purling on a knit row to me. There are quite a few patterns for things like that on Ravelry if you look under dishcloths. I don't know why anyone would want to knit a dishcloth but there you go.


Yeh, that's where the image is from, but they wanted $ for the pattern, and I figured if that's all it is I can give it a go myself


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've only just seen these images Rubes, think my PC is playing up.... really like the flowers on this one:
> 
> Yeh, that's where the image is from, but they wanted $ for the pattern, and I figured if that's all it is I can give it a go myself



I've gone for this one in the end but am a bit unsure as although the picture looks lovely, the crochet fabric is hulkingly thick in fact. I'll have to see how it goes. It'll be touch and go whether I have enough yarn as well.


----------



## ada (Jul 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yeh, that's where the image is from, but they wanted $ for the pattern, and I figured if that's all it is I can give it a go myself



you can get print-it-yourself graph paper to exactly represent your gauge - then you just have to draw it how you want it to look - no worrying about adjusting the design for the non-square-ness of knit stitches.

http://www.tata-tatao.to/knit/matrix/e-index.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2009)

thank you... that's a massive help!

I think  need to work out how to use it


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 28, 2009)

That's brilliant ada! That would be so useful as well for colourwork and things.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

.


----------



## eme (Aug 6, 2009)

*Have you an urge to knit a dinosaur?*



Well, if you do and want to see it in film, mr Mathew Robins' is after your knitted dinos on the 15th Aug (you might even win a prize!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2009)

I keep seeing that publicised, but got oo many projects on the go! I've got a few dino patterns if anyone does want to knit one?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm being given a spinning wheel by someone who wants shot of it, plus some associated equipment! I was a bit uncertain at first, as I'm not sure if I really want to get into spinning, but it's got to be worth a go and how often do you get offered a free spinning wheel?

It arrives today.


----------



## toggle (Aug 8, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm being given a spinning wheel by someone who wants shot of it, plus some associated equipment! I was a bit uncertain at first, as I'm not sure if I really want to get into spinning, but it's got to be worth a go and how often do you get offered a free spinning wheel?
> 
> It arrives today.



welcome to the club


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

Is worsted weight DK or aran? Or is it one of those annoying ones that could be either?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

...and what's fingering weight yarn? 

I need a little table like I've got for needle sizes!


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm being given a spinning wheel by someone who wants shot of it, plus some associated equipment! I was a bit uncertain at first, as I'm not sure if I really want to get into spinning, but it's got to be worth a go and how often do you get offered a free spinning wheel?
> 
> It arrives today.


 I'll send you some fleece as a welcome to the world of spinners


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> ...and what's fingering weight yarn?
> 
> I need a little table like I've got for needle sizes!


I had a little table on my old pc - I'll fire up the hard drive and see if I've still got it

Also, you can get a nifty little thing that you can wind wool round and it'll tell you how many wpi it is and then you can compare it on the table attached (mostly useful for handpsun though)


Hmm - found it but it's a pdf - how can I get that on here?

BTW - fingering weight is 4 ply

PM me your email and I'll send it to you


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheers madz, just done a search for conversion charts and found this:






So worsted is aran or slightly chunkier... should work for a hat


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

Aran would be nice for a hat


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

I've thrown away most of the bands, so I've got a bix box of odds and ends and I'm not sure what weight they are 

My dad and brothers won't care


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've thrown away most of the bands, so I've got a bix box of odds and ends and I'm not sure what weight they are
> 
> My dad and brothers won't care


 Have you got a ruler?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

yep


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> yep


 Do you know how to measure wraps per inch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

no 

ah, that'll tell me which weight yarn I have? 

I'll have a google.


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> no
> 
> ah, that'll tell me which weight yarn I have?
> 
> I'll have a google.


 
http://www.spindlicity.com/spring2006/wpi.shtml

If you don't get anywhere with finding out which wpi is which weight etc it's on that pdf so I'll look it up for you.


----------



## Intastella (Aug 14, 2009)

I am going to learn to knit this weekend. Gonna get a mag later that has some free wool and knitting needles with it...the wool looks quite funky 

Has anyone got any good links for an absolute noob to learn from?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheers madz, I'll print that out and bung it in my folder.

I know it's really tiny, but does that look about right?


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheers madz, I'll print that out and bung it in my folder.
> 
> I know it's really tiny, but does that look about right?


Dunno, I'll check it against the one I have. They've got super bulky down as 8wpi whereas I'd say it was nearer 4-5


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

Intastella said:


> I am going to learn to knit this weekend. Gonna get a mag later that has some free wool and knitting needles with it...the wool looks quite funky
> 
> Has anyone got any good links for an absolute noob to learn from?


http://www.knittinghelp.com/


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

madzone said:


> Dunno, I'll check it against the one I have. They've got super bulky down as 8wpi whereas I'd say it was nearer 4-5


Cheers


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, seems about right


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

Ta for checking


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 14, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'll send you some fleece as a welcome to the world of spinners


That would be cool, except that I haven't really figured it out yet  I'm not at all sure it's set up right and I had a stab at it for a few days and then sort of lost interest 

I think it's the bobbin brake/band or something... it's a wheel that can be used for either double band or, uh, whatever the other one is, but the instructions are rubbish and I haven't a clue what I'm doing.


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> That would be cool, except that I haven't really figured it out yet  I'm not at all sure it's set up right and I had a stab at it for a few days and then sort of lost interest


 What kind of wheel is it? It's a shame I'm not coming up for a bit I'd have had a look at it for you.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a Westbury, which I don't think exist any more. It's 40 years old but looks to be in pretty good nick. I should be able to find a spinner round these parts really - in fact I know some from a knitting group I go to, but one of them is incredibly busy and the other is a bit nuts.


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> It's a Westbury, which I don't think exist any more. It's 40 years old but looks to be in pretty good nick. I should be able to find a spinner round these parts really - in fact I know some from a knitting group I go to, but one of them is incredibly busy and the other is a bit nuts.


 There's a place nearish Stoke Newington that sells spinning stuff - can't quite remember where it is or what it's called - will check later. It might just need oiling.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 14, 2009)

I know the one you mean and in fact I think that's where the wheel came from 40 years ago! I think it's in Leytonstone or somewhere.


----------



## madzone (Aug 15, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I know the one you mean and in fact I think that's where the wheel came from 40 years ago! I think it's in Leytonstone or somewhere.


 Yes that's it! 

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Agora/9814/

They've moved to Finsbury Park


----------



## Shirl (Aug 15, 2009)

Advice needed please 

I have almost finished knitting a cardigan I started about 3 months ago. I realised last night that the reason it's taken me so long to knit it is because I don't like it  I love the wool but I bought the pattern off a site and the picture wasn't very clear. When it came I was disappointed but just thought I'd knit it anyway and maybe it wasn't so bad.

So......now that I've decided I really don't like it I want to pull the whole thing back and get a different pattern. I don't know how to compare wools though 
What I have is something called Natures Way chunky for Stylecraft. It's 100% undyed virgin wool. What should I look for on a pattern that will compare to this?

I am now impatient to get another pattern and start agin.

Oh, and will the knitting look funny because the wool will be all crinkled from having been knitted already. Ta


----------



## moose (Aug 15, 2009)

If you're knitting with used (crinkly) and unused wool, you will be able to tell the difference where they meet, particularly if it's stocking stitch. If you wrap the wool into balls, tightly, as you're unravelling, it might straighten it out a bit. 

Otherwise, you can do something complicated where you wrap it round a glass jar and steam it, but you don't want to go there


----------



## Shirl (Aug 15, 2009)

moose said:


> If you're knitting with used (crinkly) and unused wool, you will be able to tell the difference where they meet, particularly if it's stocking stitch. If you wrap the wool into balls, tightly, as you're unravelling, it might straighten it out a bit.
> 
> Otherwise, you can do something complicated where you wrap it round a glass jar and steam it, but you don't want to go there



I have now unravelled it and I did pull it tight. If it looks different where they meet, will it look better once I've washed it? I don't want to spend time knitting another cardigan that I won't wear because the knitting looks odd 

You're right though, I'm not interested in jam jars and steaming, I'd rather chuck it away than do all that complicated stuff 


If I knit an arran pattern or similar will the difference in wool not be so obvious?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 15, 2009)

Right then....I think I'll be posting on this thread quite a bit over the next few days 

I've been and bought a pattern and it's a bit complicated.

Any answers to the following will be appreciated.

Is a cable needle the same thing as those needles with a point at each end that you use when knitting on 3 needles?

Do cable needles have to be certain sizes or are they standard?

If the pattern says 'inc once in each of next 3 stitches' does that mean increase each of next 3 stitches by knitting between each of the 3 so I have 6 stiches? If it dosen't mean that, what does it mean?

Thanks, that'll do for now


----------



## moose (Aug 15, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Is a cable needle the same thing as those needles with a point at each end that you use when knitting on 3 needles?


Yup. you can get one with a wiggle in it which stops it dropping out, but normal double-pointer is fine. 



> Do cable needles have to be certain sizes or are they standard?


It's only for holding stitches for a second, so doesn't really matter. 



> If the pattern says 'inc once in each of next 3 stitches' does that mean increase each of next 3 stitches by knitting between each of the 3 so I have 6 stiches?


Yes. 

If you have a roughly equal amount of crinkly and non-crinkly wool, you can always knit in stripes of 2 rows of each to disguise it. Or knit sleeves in crinkly and body in non-crinkly.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 15, 2009)

moose said:


> Yup. you can get one with a wiggle in it which stops it dropping out, but normal double-pointer is fine.
> 
> 
> It's only for holding stitches for a second, so doesn't really matter.
> ...



Thanks chuck. 

I think I'm going to have enough difficulty following the pattern without having to change wool every two rows  

I have two thirds crinkly and one third none crinkly. Do you think I'll be able to manage that with the body crinkly and sleeves none crinky? I cold always knit a scarf and then pul it back if I don't have enough crinkly


----------



## moose (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, should be ok. I'd do the non-crinkly sleeves first to give the crinky stuff longer to chillax in the balls.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 15, 2009)

moose said:


> Yes, should be ok. I'd do the non-crinkly sleeves first to give the crinky stuff longer to chillax in the balls.



Thanks, good idea


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 16, 2009)

Does the crinkliness really matter? I don't usually worry about it too much unless I've actually finished the thing and blocked/washed/pressed it. After all you have to unravel a bit and reknit it often enough.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Does the crinkliness really matter? I don't usually worry about it too much unless I've actually finished the thing and blocked/washed/pressed it. After all you have to unravel a bit and reknit it often enough.



I just want it to look the same all over


----------



## Shirl (Aug 17, 2009)

I have started knitting my new cardigan but I think the calculations for needle size and wool may be wrong 
The woman in the wool shop told me that the wool I had would be suitable for the pattern I bought if I just used half a size less in the needles. I am knitting on 6 and half needles instead of 7. According to the tension on the pattern 20 rows and 14 stiches each measure 10cms. I've just knitted 20 rows and they measure 10ms but 14 stitches are 8cms at most! Is my cardigan going to be an odd shape? I've just started with a sleeve and the first 20 rows sort of look about right even if the tension isn't right 

Moose? anyone else who knows about these things?

By the way, the label on my wool also says 20 rows and 14 stitches to 10cms.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 17, 2009)

This means your tension is wrong and you need to change to a different sized needle. This is normal as lots of people either knit loose or tight. (I always knit loose and have to go down two sizes). You're knitting too tight if 14 st is only giving you 8cm, so you need bigger needles, maybe one or two sizes bigger. You need to do a test square before you start any pattern. Yes it's dull but better than knitting a whole jumper that doesn't fit you and you never wear it.

Worry less about the row gauge than about the stitch gauge. Most patterns just tell you "Continue until body measures 25cm" or whatever for any bits where the length is crucial, but the stitch gauge will determine things like whether it's too tight.

Edited to say: hang on - if your wool states it should be knitted to the same tension as your pattern, why on earth did the lady in the shop say you should use different needles? I'd try again with the recommended needles.


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2009)

Lady in the shop is mad! Do as Ruby says and do a square before you have more crinkly wool to deal with 

Incidentally, I feel your pain - just had to rip back 2 night's knitting as it was in danger of coming out the size of a campervan cosy.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 18, 2009)

moose said:


> Lady in the shop is mad! Do as Ruby says and do a square before you have more crinkly wool to deal with
> 
> Incidentally, I feel your pain - just had to rip back 2 night's knitting as it was in danger of coming out the size of a campervan cosy.



Bleeding wool shop woman is going to feel my pain when I go in there. 

Now realised that she had sold me a pattern for something with much heavier wool and not only that, that pattern cost me £16 for a book full!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 18, 2009)

What's the wool and what's the pattern (and what wool does it call for)?


----------



## panpete (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm crocheting a blanket in pastel green pink and yellow for a premature baby charity.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> What's the wool and what's the pattern (and what wool does it call for)?



The wool is Natures Way chunky, from Stylecraft. The pattern is Rowan and it's called Paisley, it calls for Rowan Classic Cashsoft chunky.


----------



## moose (Aug 19, 2009)

Well in theory, they're pretty similar: 

Nature's Way 20rows x14sts on 6mm needles

Cashsoft 20rows x 15sts on 6mm needles


Is it the cardi with fancy cables on both fronts and a collar?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2009)

moose said:


> Well in theory, they're pretty similar:
> 
> Nature's Way 20rows x14sts on 6mm needles
> 
> Cashsoft 20rows x 15sts on 6mm needles



Well I'm very 

I think the Cashcroft wool had nearly 300 metres less per ball than the Stylecraft. That must mean if they are both 50g balls then the Cashcroft should be a lot heavier wool, does that equate to a lot thicker?


----------



## moose (Aug 19, 2009)

Natures way = 80m per 50g

Cashsoft = 50m per 50g

No, it doesn't necessarily mean it's thicker, just that it's made of different stuff.


----------



## moose (Aug 19, 2009)

Just a thought, you are using 6*mm* needles, not old UK size 6 from a charity shop?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2009)

moose said:


> Natures way = 80m per 50g
> 
> Cashsoft = 50m per 50g
> 
> No, it doesn't necessarily mean it's thicker, just that it's made of different stuff.



Oops, got my 300 mixed up with my 30 

So, should I be able to knit the cardigan if I use the size needles that were on the pattern rather than the smaller ones that the woman told me too?

Also, I only have 15 balls and the pattern says 18 balls but the woman said that was ok because I'd have enough wool due to extra metres per ball


----------



## moose (Aug 19, 2009)

Are the needles specified in the pattern 7mm? 

If so, get some and knit a square 14st x 20 rows, and measure it, then report back 

At least if you start with the right needles and a square we know what we're up against


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2009)

moose said:


> Are the needles specified in the pattern 7mm?
> 
> If so, get some and knit a square 14st x 20 rows, and measure it, then report back
> 
> At least if you start with the right needles and a square we know what we're up against



Yes, size 7mm

Will do


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2009)

14 stitches = 9cms

is that near enough?

Actually, It's a bit see through, seems a bit loose like the needles are too big for the wool.


----------



## moose (Aug 19, 2009)

No, it's not close enough - that means the garment will come out approx 10% smaller than advertised. A 36" chest will be a 32"-ish. You can compensate for that by looking at the other sizes and choosing one that's 10% larger than you would normally wear. You can't really go up a size of needles if it already looks too loose. 

Or you could go and kick arses in the wool shop


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2009)

moose said:


> Or you could go and kick arses in the wool shop



Looks like that's what I'll have to do 
The trouble is, the wool shop is so crap it only opens part time and irregular hours. It should be open Saturday but I'm not sure that I'll be able to get any help even if I go back.
Also, I really like the cardigan in the pattern that she sold me but knitting that would mean buying more wool when I already have wool. I also don't trust her to help me look for a different pattern.
I think there's a shop in Halifax market that sells the wool that I have so I'll go there and see if they have a pattern that I like.


----------



## moose (Aug 19, 2009)

Put her windows through.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this the pattern? http://www.kimhargreaves.co.uk/acatalog/PAISLEY.html

I don't think the wool shop have given you such bad advice. In theory the wool you've got should work fine, albeit possibly with a different needle size. I'm not sure what's going wrong then. Are you sure you're counting the stitches right? It's a good idea to make the square a little bigger than you want.

As moose says, you can always just knit a bigger size in a tighter gauge.

You're doing the right thing looking at your swatch to see if you like how it looks, as it's important to see if you think it's going to work. It may be that having previously knit it and unravelled it has compressed it - oh no, you're doing the sleeves with the unknitted stuff aren't you?


----------



## moose (Aug 19, 2009)

Shirl is a loose knitter (oooh er!) so I reckon with smaller needles and careful choice of size, she should be OK.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 19, 2009)

I just got twittered




			
				bust_magazine said:
			
		

> Holy Craft! BUST's London Summer Craftacular has all the DIY you can get your mitts on, so don't miss it, mate! http://tinyurl.com/m6ajq2



Thought that might be of interest perhaps.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 19, 2009)

Also, having looked up both types of wool and the pattern on Ravelry, both wools call for 6mm needles and the pattern calls for 7mm needles, so it's probably meant to be relatively loose and drapey.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 20, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Is this the pattern? http://www.kimhargreaves.co.uk/acatalog/PAISLEY.html



Yes, that is the pattern that I wanted to knit 

Thanks for all the advice from you and moose. 

This morning I went to Halifax market where a lovely lady found me another pattern for the wool I've got  It's a cardigan similar to the Kim Hargreaves one but not as nice. At least it should turn out alright  
When I finish it I think I may buy the proper wool for the Kim Hargreaves and knit that as I really like it 

Thanks again moose and ruby.


----------



## ethel (Aug 24, 2009)

could someone do me a favour? anyone at home with the stitch and bitch book? i've left mine at home, but fancy going to john lewis and buying some wool. i want to knit under the hoodie. what's the yarn, the gauge and the needles? ta!

xx


----------



## moose (Aug 24, 2009)

D'oh - probably too late now, but according to Ravelry:

Yarns suggested: Rowan Kid Classic
Yarn weight: Aran / 10 ply (8 wpi) 
Gauge: 19 stitches and 26 rows = 4 inches in Stockinette stitch on larger needles
Needle size: US 7 / 4.5 mm; US 8 / 5.0 mm
Yardage 1359 - 1812 yards


----------



## moose (Aug 24, 2009)

Shirl said:


> This morning I went to Halifax market where a lovely lady found me another pattern for the wool I've got  It's a cardigan similar to the Kim Hargreaves one but not as nice. At least it should turn out alright
> When I finish it I think I may buy the proper wool for the Kim Hargreaves and knit that as I really like it



How come getting sorted always means buying more wool?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 24, 2009)

moose said:


> How come getting sorted always means buying more wool?



Your influence I think


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 26, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I've gone for this one in the end but am a bit unsure as although the picture looks lovely, the crochet fabric is hulkingly thick in fact. I'll have to see how it goes. It'll be touch and go whether I have enough yarn as well.



Well it's all been going really well and looking good.... UNTIL... I realised I was going to run out of wool about halfway up the first sleeve . It was going to be close but I was dead careful about the maths and should have been able to just about make the cardigan with the amount of wool I had, possibly buying an extra ball for the button bands. I don't know WHAT went wrong there.

I've emailed everyone on the internet to try and find some in the same dyelot but no luck yet. In fact I can see people on Ravelry who HAVE the same dyelot and have emailed them, but I suspect they've all done what I did, bought a useful garment's worth from John Lewis in the sales, and don't want to part with half of it


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 27, 2009)

good luck.

This is why I should stick to making toys... if that happened to me I'd have a right strop


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 27, 2009)

Panic over! www.mcadirect.com emailed me to say they had 4 balls and would send them to me. What nice people!!! They're a small chain of stores in Scotland and they must have rung round all the branches to see if any of them had it, because it's in Stirling. They get consistently good customer service reviews on Ravelry. Just got to hope 4 balls is enough...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 27, 2009)

Yay  and fingers crossed.


----------



## moose (Aug 27, 2009)

I love them - they've got me out of the shit before, too. 

Well, my little Colinette jacket, made to a pattern designed by a small shop in Whitby, seemed all wrong. I phoned them up in desperation, and they said 'Um yeah, it is too short. You should add some more rows in at the waist'. Thanks. 

So I'm now trying to rip it out, but Fandango is incredibly difficult to undo without it losing its fur, so I guess I'll need some more


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 27, 2009)

Hm well the shop in Whitby should be supplying you with that for free I'd have thought, or at least at a hefty discount.

Does it help if you, I dunno, put it in the freezer or something? Mohair is said to be much easier to unravel if you put it in the freezer first.


----------



## moose (Aug 27, 2009)

No, it's evil. It's like a very thick chenille, and gets snaggled up really easily.


----------



## toggle (Aug 30, 2009)

has anyone got rowan 39 that could give me the pattern for the border on jasmine. my mag is in storage and i want to start wearing the damn thing


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2009)

The crochet bit?

You want me to type it out (there's a lot of it!) or copy and post to you?


----------



## toggle (Aug 30, 2009)

moose said:


> The crochet bit?
> 
> You want me to type it out (there's a lot of it!) or copy and post to you?



just the crochet bit, and however it works for you to get it to me. i'm sure i'll be able to wear it at some point (like when i can take off my raincoat)

hugs moose


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2009)

Here you go - I've checked it a couple of times and I think it's right, but if it looks weird, get back to me! 

*Crochet Edging*
With RS facing and using 3.00mm crochet hook, rejoin yarn at base of one side seam and work one round of dc evenly round the entire hen, front opening and neck edges, ending with ss in first dc. 

*Round 1 (RS):* 4 ch (counts as first dtr), miss dc at base of 4ch, 1 dtr into each dc to end, working 2 dtr into dc as required to ensure edging lays flat and ending with ss to top of 4 ch at beg of round. 

*Round 2:* 1 ch (does NOT count as st), 1 dc into each dtr to end, ss to first dc. 

*Round 3:* As round 1, ensuring there are a multiple of 12 sts at end of round. 

*Round 4:* As round 2. 

*Round 5:* 1 ch (does NOT count as st), 1 dc into first dc, *(4 ch, miss 1 dc, 1dc into next dc) twice, 4 ch, miss 1 dc, (1 dc, 4 ch and 1 dc) into next dc, (4 ch, miss 1 dc, 1 dc into next dc) 3 rimes, rep from * to end, replacing dc at end of last rep with ss to first dc. 

*Round 6:* *1 ss into next ch sp, 5 ch, 1 dc into next ch sp, 4 ch, 1 dc into next ch sp, 4 ch, (1 dc, 4 ch and 1 dc) into next ch sp, (4 ch, 1 dc onto next ch sp) twice, 5 ch, 1 ss into next ch sp, rep from * to end. 

*Round 7:* *1 ss into next ch sp, 5 ch, 1 dc into next ch sp, 4 ch, 1 dc into next ch sp, 4 ch, (1 dc, 4 ch and 1 dc) into next ch sp, (4 ch, 1 dc into next ch sp) twice, 5 ch, 1 ss into next ch sp by going down into ch sp of previous rounds and back up and across into next round, rep from * to end. 

Rep last round once more. Fasten off.


----------



## toggle (Aug 31, 2009)

lots and lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## moose (Aug 31, 2009)

There's also some blurb about wrapping some wool round a kilt pin, but I would imagine a woman of your talents can do that without instructions


----------



## Rollem (Aug 31, 2009)

i finished knitting my babies hat  i started last friday and finished it last night....although i am yet to sew the two halves together, but thats a mere technicality

<feels proud>


----------



## moose (Aug 31, 2009)

Pics please, so we can all be proud!


----------



## toggle (Aug 31, 2009)

moose said:


> There's also some blurb about wrapping some wool round a kilt pin, but I would imagine a woman of your talents can do that without instructions



yep, I can throw a few half hitches around a kilt pin then dangle a few wooden beads off it.

I stuck it on after doing the first couple of rows and it definitely needs the pin. 


and go rollem. we need pix


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i finished knitting my babies hat  i started last friday and finished it last night....although i am yet to sew the two halves together, but thats a mere technicality
> 
> <feels proud>


Yay!



moose said:


> Pics please, so we can all be proud!


Do as the woman says!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 2, 2009)

Fuck sake!!!!!!!!!!  I'm still _just_ short of enough wool to finish this bloody cardigan - all I need is enough to do the last row of the button band. I've found somewhere that has more in the same dyelot (I had the last of what McADirect had) but they have a minimum order of £8  I really wanted to wear the wretched thing this weekend too.

I've tried doing the last row in a contrast colour but it just doesn't look right.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 2, 2009)

.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 9, 2009)

Oi moose, I think you're going to have to join Ravely. There's a pattern on there for a VW camper van.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flowerchild75/3813247452/in/photostream/


----------



## moose (Sep 10, 2009)

That's one thing I haven't knitted before


----------



## Rollem (Sep 14, 2009)

toggle said:


> and go rollem. we need pix


her you go - though _techincally_, this is just one side as i have yet to press it and sew the two sides together, but you get the gist of it. (bottom will be turned up and pressed)


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2009)

yay! that's great


----------



## toggle (Sep 14, 2009)

cute


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 16, 2009)

The last ball of wool (well, cotton/viscose/silk) finally turned up on Monday so I've finished the cardi:






It kind of went a bit wrong because my gauge was too tight, but came out right because the pattern had too much ease in it.


----------



## toggle (Sep 16, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> The last ball of wool (well, cotton/viscose/silk) finally turned up on Monday so I've finished the cardi:
> 
> 
> It kind of went a bit wrong because my gauge was too tight, but came out right because the pattern had too much ease in it.



very nice


----------



## moose (Sep 16, 2009)

That's nice, Ruby! 

I'm 4 row's worth of Zanzibar short for my Colinette cardi  May have to improvise.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2009)

Doesn't look too tight at all Ruby... it's lovely


----------



## toggle (Sep 25, 2009)

i made some buttons


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2009)

they're ace toggle


----------



## toggle (Sep 26, 2009)

i'm selling sets of them. I spoke to a woman who runs a patchwork supplies business and she will sell some, including custom orders using her fabric and a couple of people doing craft fairs will stick a bowl of them on their stall in return for a percentage. (i stuck a few on ebay as well)

so far, i also have them done as hair accessories, fridgemagnets and broaches.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2009)

that's great, I reckon there's a market for custom made buttons, not huge, but there's one there


----------



## toggle (Sep 26, 2009)

well, it's somehting i can do for a bit of extra cash while kids are asleep. will help keep the student loans down to a minimum


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if I like this or not... it's a bit odd


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 2, 2009)

I quite like it. There are a few similar patterns around that are part cardigan, part wrap. You see similar garments in the shops occasionally.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 2, 2009)

Meanwhile I finally found a use for the bag of Noro Silk Mountain I bought in the sales about 3 years ago:





This is the first pattern I've written for myself (based on a picture from a Japanese knitting magazine) and it was surprisingly easy, and fun.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice Ruby... I want to see you in it 

I need to find something to make using my Just Bamboo, not sure I want to make this top anymore


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I might use it to make this shawl for my nan...







Should be a quick knit shouldn't it?


----------



## innit (Oct 2, 2009)

I quite like that top - not very bra-practical though.

And I misread you as saying you would make the shawl for your man


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL... don't think he'd wear it


----------



## innit (Oct 2, 2009)

Not his colour


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

I decided it'd probably just get misshapen too quickly too...then my boobs would just fall out of it! (the other top, not the shawl).


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

How do you knit ladder stitch?


----------



## moose (Nov 7, 2009)

Isn't ladder stitch like mattress stitch for sewing up?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 8, 2009)

First take two ladders, preferably double-pointed ones...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2009)

*bumpety bump*

I'm a bit stuck on the thumb gusset on some gloves  it says:



> inc 1 st on both sides of the last st on the round - inc by making 1YO (to avoid a hole work YO into back of loop on next round)



The round is done in purl stitches. Does that mean I work to the last stitch, then YO, P1, YO... then on the next round purl into the back of the YO instead of into the front like normal purl stitches? 

Doesn't sound like the easiest increase to do, but I'm guessing it's neater or stronger? I've tried on a scrap bit of yarn and just not sure I've got it right


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2009)

That sounds right. I've never come across that increase before - if you don't like it just use another one (preferably paired)!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2009)

It's a norwegian pattern that's been translated. What's a paired increase? I've only ever done knitting/purling into front and back. Don't want to give up on this pattern because of one increase


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2009)

<consults book> Actually I don't think pairing matters so much with increases, mainly decreases. Basically, when you decrease on, say alternate rows you end up with one diagonal line sloping one way and one sloping the other. Doing a different type of decrease on each side enables you to line the slope of the stitch up with the slope of the line. So yeah anyway, forget that bit.

I say just try the increase they suggest and if you don't like it go back to purling front and back. No-one will notice or care.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm making my first ever pair of socks.  I've got to the tricky bit where you pick up the stitches off the heel, so I've put it aside for a while because I always find coming to a difficult bit with fresh fingers and eyes helps.

Today I'm going to get the wool and start making this:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer07/PATTcoachella.html


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2009)

My knitting news is that the snowflake cardigan is coming along really well and looking good. 






Also my mother gave me a shawl pin for my birthday (on request) and I totally love it, it works really well for pinning drapey cardigans:


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2009)

Cheers rubes, I'll give it a go, haven't even cast on yet.

Cardy and pin are lovely. You knitting the cardy in the same colours?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup, basically the same colours except it's a different brand of wool so it's a slightly darker red and creamier cream. What pattern is it you're doing by the way?

And btw didn't you attempt Coachella too, B? I seem to remember something went wrong.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh no, what was it?  I'd like to know if there's a major problem with the pattern before I attempt it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> Yup, basically the same colours except it's a different brand of wool so it's a slightly darker red and creamier cream. What pattern is it you're doing by the way?
> 
> And btw didn't you attempt Coachella too, B? I seem to remember something went wrong.


I'm doing Drops Design wrist warmers, in a very dark turquoise alpaca http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=108&d_id=36&lang=en

Realised that I did a thumb gusset for my brothers gloves, and that worked well, so I'll follow the technique for them, but with the right number of stitches... it _will _work! 

I never cast on Coachella. My problem was just getting the gauge right. I got some bamboo tape (is really lovely and soft), finally got the right sized needles, then decided I didn't like the top  

I'm still trying to finish a tank top, but the intarsia and tangling is annoying!


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 21, 2009)

Gosh you are all so very talented..

I had another attempt at knitting on Saturday and whilst I couldn't master casting on I have managed to knit simple stitches (are they called stitches?).

My dream at the moment is to turn my turquoise wool into a scarf for a friends child then knit all the other children I know scarves...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm still learning moonsi.. if you search this thread there are plenty of "help" posts from me 

They are called stitches  and you'll get the hang of it.

I learn best through watching someone rather than readin instructions or looking at step-by-step diagrams, so this site helps a lot: http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/learn-to-knit

Your dream will come true


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Realised that I did a thumb gusset for my brothers gloves, and that worked well, so I'll follow the technique for them, but with the right number of stitches... it _will _work!



It will.



> I'm still trying to finish a tank top, but the intarsia and tangling is annoying!



Are you using bobbins for the different colours? I am for the fairisle cardigan and it does help a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 23, 2009)

I need some smaller needles for the bloody gloves, so they're on hold til I can order some 

I am using bobbins, but it's still a tangley nightmare, and not the best bit of knitting to travel with. It will be finished soon though


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 26, 2009)

STUCK AGAIN!

I finally finished the little baby jumper I was doing (dead easy) - but now I want to start this baby hat.  Actually I have started it, but I'm pretty sure that I'm doing something wrong.  It has a picot edge and the instructions are thus:

Using the cable method, *CO 5sts, BO 2sts, slip st on right needle to left needle; rep from *-3 sts CO for each rep.

Apparently I should do this until there are 72 stitches on the needle!!  But that seems like WAY too many to me.  When I look at the picture, there are about 24 little "peaks" or "rosettes" from the picot edging going around the edge of the hat.  I already have 12 with only 14 stitches on the needle.  If I keep going until there are 72 stitches I'm sure it's going to be big enough for a bear!!  I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong where I've coloured it blue... 

I know it's difficult to fathom this sort of thing in writing - but any ideas anyone?  I might just give up and do the easier striped version without the picot edging but I fancied doing something a bit different...


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes, I think you're doing something wrong, I don't know what. The bit in blue is telling you that you will end up with 3 stitches on your left needle per repeat - ie you're right, for 72 stitches there will indeed be 24 picots (24 x 3 = 72). So if you've got nearly as many picots as stitches you're def going wrong.

So to spell it out, for each repeat you cast on 5 stitches, then cast two of them off again (you might have to turn your knitting round to do this), then slip the remaining stitch from casting off back onto the other needle. That makes one picot (and 3 stitches on the needle).



I'm suffering from serious knitting stupidity at the moment and spent the afternoon unravelling half a sleeve thinking I'd miscounted somewhere, then realised too late that it had been perfectly ok  This is not the first time I've done this recently .


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 26, 2009)

AHA - you may have rescued me -  I was CO 3 after the first time (as that's what I thought the bit in blue meant rather than 5 each time.  I'll start again and see how it goes.  

Thanks RTG - I knew you'd come to the rescue..   Hope you had a good day yesterday - we were looking at the afternoon sun and feeling glad for you that it hadn't snowed.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes thanks, had a classic family Christmas for the first time in years 

I hope you have done a tension square btw


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 26, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I hope you have done a tension square btw



Why, after all these years, would I start doing those now?  

I'm in the perfect position really - if it's too big (and it's unlikely with my knitting it'll be too small) - that's fine too...


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 26, 2009)

Actually it's hardly worth it with small things - by the time you've done the square you may as well have done half the hat.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 17, 2010)

Finished my gloves, and made this last night 







Tank top shouldn't be long now... maybe a couple of weeks


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 7, 2010)

For anyone that struggles with kitchener stitch as I do (I've always had to keep looking at the diagrams every time I put the needle through a stitch), have a read of this: http://knittersblog.com/blog/techniques/kitchener-stitch/ Suddenly it all makes sense to me and now I can do it from memory.

Strange that it should be easier to understand from text than from pictures.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tank top shouldn't be long now... maybe a couple of weeks


Or a couple of months 

Does anyone here subscribe to Knit Simple?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I've managed to get my cardigan finished just in time for spring... the point of it being that it was supposed to enable me to wear summer dresses through the winter. But I think it would have been too cold anyhow and I've got it on today and feel just right.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

That is bloody lovely Rubes


----------



## innit (Mar 17, 2010)

she's not wrong


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 17, 2010)

I am not displeased myself as it goes.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 17, 2010)

wow, that looks impressive - scarily complicated looking patterns there! 
I struggle to knit a normal row in one colour without dropping a stitch


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

Quick questions for the knitting experts... is an invisible seam or backstitch stronger for the seam of a jumper? I'm worried it might be a little bit tight when made up (and I did do a swatch) so was thinking an invisible seam might give me an extra few mm


----------



## moose (Mar 28, 2010)

I like a backstitch meself, more sturdy. Have you tried blocking it bigger? 

Nice work, Ruby!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a feeling that might be the stronger of the two. I haven't really blocked it... I don't know how to... things I read mention boards and pins


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

I think I better google blocking before I sew it up


----------



## moose (Mar 28, 2010)

If the pieces are small enough, you can get away with using an ironing board. Can make a big difference to size, though, if you need something to go a bit bigger. Or even smaller. 
Ruby's the expert, so hopefully she'll be along shortly with board and pin advice - I take too many dodgy shortcuts 

http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/a/blocking_knits.htm


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers moose. It's not that small, because I'm not that narrow  and I've already sewn the shoulders together. It's a vest/tanktop, but at the mo looks like a tabbard.

It's wool, and another site I read says to wet it then pin out to dry. You don't need special pins do you? And the only thing I've got to pin it to is one of those old style camping roll mats... will that work ok?

The pattern just said to press it, so I've already done that with a cool iron


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2010)

pins, towel on the floor in front of the fireplace. pin through towel into carpet. camping may would be perfect once you've weighted it down

if you want exactly straight edges, sew some heavy cotton through the edge and pin that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

Not got a fireplace toggle. 

Think I'll pin it out and do the damp sheet over the top, then steam through it (unless Rubes comes along and shouts NO)... don't think I'll finish it this weekend 

It tapers towards the bottom so isn't meant to be straight. I know I have to learn, but really don't want to fuck this up


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not got a fireplace toggle.
> 
> Think I'll pin it out and do the damp sheet over the top, then steam through it (unless Rubes comes along and shouts NO)... don't think I'll finish it this weekend
> 
> It tapers towards the bottom so isn't meant to be straight. I know I have to learn, but really don't want to fuck this up


anywhere warmish, where it will dry in a couple of days


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok  i'm off out in a bit, so will pin it out when I get home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

One last question (for now)... could I not block it once I'd sewn it together? Then i'd know how much it needs to grow/shrink. If I'd knit it in the round it'd be one piece.


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> One last question (for now)... could I not block it once I'd sewn it together? Then i'd know how much it needs to grow/shrink. If I'd knit it in the round it'd be one piece.



blocking beforehand helps with neat seaming.
work out how harshly to block by measuring it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok. Front and back do match perfectly to seam, I just think it might need to be wider.

I'm guessing if something will fit perfectly you don't need to block?


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ok. Front and back do match perfectly to seam, I just think it might need to be wider.
> 
> I'm guessing if something will fit perfectly you don't need to block?



i'd steam it then.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 28, 2010)

If you want to know what the fit's going to be like just pin it together and try it on - that'll give you a pretty good idea. Other than that you sound pretty sorted!

It really is worth blocking, specially with colourwork. That cardi above was way too tight before blocking, and very wodgey and thick - blocking sorted it out a treat.

oh and don't forget most patterns give you a diagram of the bits with dimensions - that'll help you when pinning them out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah, there is a diagram at the back. Cheers


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> If you want to know what the fit's going to be like just pin it together and try it on - that'll give you a pretty good idea. Other than that you sound pretty sorted!
> 
> It really is worth blocking, specially with colourwork. That cardi above was way too tight before blocking, and very wodgey and thick - blocking sorted it out a treat.
> 
> oh and don't forget most patterns give you a diagram of the bits with dimensions - that'll help you when pinning them out.



those tiny  hair clawgrips they sell in places like claires are good for pinning something together to try it on or hold it in place while sewing


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2010)

Pinned down, steamed and left to dry. Am keeping my fingers very tightly crossed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2010)

pathetic post from me.. I'm completely cross-eyed knackered but somehow managed to promise a friend to knit a sweater for her not-yet-born baby( she's having twins and i'm doing one and a friend the other)... I have some Rowan Calmer here at home but my pattern calls for Debbie Bliss Cashmerino Aran - can I use the Calmer?  I can't remember how to figure it out and I'm too tired to try to find out and I know someone here will know the answer...


----------



## moose (Mar 28, 2010)

Bee - make sure you're using rust=proof pins if your yarn is pale coloured, or they might stain. 

GG: As you can see below, there's a significant difference in yardage, and a fair difference in gauge. You could use Calmer, which is closer to a dk) but you'd have to use bigger needles and get a looser knit (and Calmer's quite fine and stretchy). I'd do a tension square with 5.5mm needles and see how it goes. If it's nowhere near, use something different. 

Debbie Bliss Cashmerino Aran 
length:	90m x 50g ball
tension:	18sts x 24 rows per 10cm
needles:	5mm (US 8) (conversion chart)

Rowan Calmer 
length:	160m per 50g ball
tension:	21sts x 30 rows per 10cm
needles:	5mm


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Moose!  I'll give it a go with the tension square - or might just buy the proper yarn maybe?  I've left it a bit late to be messing about...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

Hooray! The blocking was a success, and the tanktop is finished. But it's a bit too tight round the armpits 

Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hooray! The blocking was a success, and the tanktop is finished. But it's a bit too tight round the armpits
> 
> Is there anything I can do to fix it?



Chop your arms off?


----------



## innit (Mar 30, 2010)

Block it again but stretch it bigger?  or do an eme and see who it fits (obviously not your preferred option)

I like gg's idea better


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Chop your arms off?


I was considering it  



innit said:


> Block it again but stretch it bigger?  or do an eme and see who it fits (obviously not your preferred option)
> 
> I like gg's idea better


Not sure if I could give it away, it's my first big knitted thing and has taken me ages.

How could I block just the arm hole bits?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you do ribbing round the armholes? If so you might just have cast off too tight, or not picked up enough stitches.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

There is ribbing round the armholes. Pretty sure I picked up enough stitches, but might have cast off a bit too tight. I did do one less row of rib, so it wasn't as thick as the neck ribbing. 

You're going to suggest redoing the ribbing aren't you?  Wonder if I can pick up just before the cast off row


----------



## moose (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it the cast off row, or the pick up row at the start of the armhole rib that's tight? 
I find it helps to use a large needle size for those two rows, to make sure it doesn't come out looser.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not sure moose. I might have to get someone to look at it at craft club on Monday. I did just read that casting off with larger needles leaves it a bit looser, so might be worth a go.

It doesn't seem too tight, in that it keeps a nice shape. It's more that the pattern comes up a bit small for  me around the arms, and I wouldn't mind an extra cm or two breathing room under the armpit  

Not sure if casting off any looser is going to help with that or not tbh...


----------



## innit (Mar 31, 2010)

It's gorgeous Bee 

You'll just have to let your arms get strangled.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, try it on and run a finger round inside the armhole - you should be able to tell whether it's the cast-off edge that's the problem or the actual armhole. If it's the actual armhole, it might be that you didn't pick up enough stitches or picked them up too tightly, or it might be that the armhole as designed is a bit small for you - in which case blocking it bigger should help. I think you would just pin it out so that it was a bit stretched vertically.

Hang on - when you picked up the stitches for the ribbing, did you do it properly or just take loops from the knitting? http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/FEATwin04TT.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

I did it properly  and picked up as many stitches as it said in the pattern, which seemed the right amount.

I'll try it on again when I get home, and have a go at running my finger round, and see if I can judge whether casting off looser would make a difference - cheers Rubes.

It'd be exaggerating to say it was strangling my arm... it's not so tight I can't get it on, or wear another top underneath it... I just want the hole a bit bigger.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

innit said:


> It's gorgeous Bee


Cheers innit... makes a change from baby hats and dinosaurs


----------



## crustychick (Mar 31, 2010)

can anyone suggest something I can make which is not a scarf  this is my current level of knitting skill  and I'd like to branch out 

I find it all quite confusing - like a whole other world with a language I don't understand....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

a hat?


----------



## innit (Mar 31, 2010)

If you start something now it'll be finished in time for summer... so something lightweight, maybe try an easy lace pattern in a shawl or something?

Look at knitty for graded patterns.

Alternatively it would be easier to go for a chunky hat and get used to reading patterns and doing a bit of shaping, but then you won't get to wear it for ages.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

One of the first things I did after scarves was a simple bolero/shrug type thing. Was a dead easy pattern and have worn it with loads of dresses. Will have a look for the pattern.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 31, 2010)

innit said:


> If you start something now it'll be finished in time for summer... so something lightweight, maybe try an easy lace pattern in a shawl or something?
> 
> Look at knitty for graded patterns.
> 
> Alternatively it would be easier to go for a chunky hat and get used to reading patterns and doing a bit of shaping, but then you won't get to wear it for ages.



looking at patterns on the internet make my head hurt  I am completely all at sea in an ocean of confusion... 



BiddlyBee said:


> One of the first things I did after scarves was a simple bolero/shrug type thing. Was a dead easy pattern and have worn it with loads of dresses. Will have a look for the pattern.



thanks


----------



## crustychick (Mar 31, 2010)

do you have to use the wool that they suggest? because that ends up confusing me more... and  I give up


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll let someone more experienced explain this better, but you don't have to have the exact wool they suggest, but it helps to have the same width of wool, which means that a certain number of stitches will come out at the same size.

There must be a list somewhere, but wools are split into widths (I think it might be weight? but I think of it as how thick a strand is)... dk, aran, chunky... etc.

Here's the pattern: http://kellymaher.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/ribbed-lace-bolero/ 

It's got a bit of a lace pattern and some ribbing. If there are any abbreviations you don't understand, then knitting help is good to watch vids on


----------



## crustychick (Mar 31, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll let someone more experienced explain this better, but you don't have to have the exact wool they suggest, but it helps to have the same width of wool, which means that a certain number of stitches will come out at the same size.
> 
> There must be a list somewhere, but wools are split into widths (I think it might be weight? but I think of it as how thick a strand is)... dk, aran, chunky... etc.
> 
> ...



super  thanks!

I really, really want to make that Bender doll you made. That was very


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

Bender's quite easy in terms of knitting, it's just a pain to sew him all together. If you PM your email address I'll send over the PDF


----------



## crustychick (Mar 31, 2010)

ooooh, i'm gonna make a Bender 

the only wool shop near here is actually 10 miles away in Abingdon, which is a total pain in the arse. such a pity they closed down the one in Oxford


----------



## innit (Mar 31, 2010)

There isn't one in the whole of Oxford?  But, but, it's a city!  You'd think they'd have room for one little wool shop 

If only you were coming to live in this here London, we've got stacks of them.

I got quite into internet buying at one point but you do need to be slightly flexible on colours.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

Tanktop saga update  

The armholes aren't restrictive at all, and although the cast off row might be a tiny bit tight it's still stretchy enough, so not sure redoing it will do what I want. So, going to try and block just the armholes to make them a bit longer   (if I can't get this right there's no hope for a cardy or jumper!)


----------



## innit (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh no, it sounds like you've done everything right, just probably their arm hole isn't quite the same shape as your arm.  Think of all the times you try something on and it isn't quite the right shape for your bod.

(I mean people in general, not that you're a weird shape)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

innit said:


> (I mean people in general, not that you're a weird shape)


 it might've been a pattern for svelte (sp?) knitters... must remember to check next time!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 31, 2010)

This map here of all the knitting shops in the UK says there are 2 in Oxford: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...51.791205,-1.246262&spn=0.21108,0.543137&z=11

(Port Meadow Designs sounds like the one you would want). If in doubt, just go in with the pattern and consult the sales assistant about what wool to get.


----------



## moose (Mar 31, 2010)

BB - if you could really be arsed, you could unpick the ribbing round the arms and neck, unstitch the shoulder seams and knit another couple of inches at the top of the front and back. Then redo the ribbed parts. It'd be a major faff, though, and probably put you off knitting for life.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

That would be a right pain in the arse  but if this lot of blocking doesn't work then it's probably the way to go.


----------



## moose (Mar 31, 2010)

I would, but then I'm like that  

Actually, having had another look, wouldn't that trash your diamond patterns? Definitely try blocking!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2010)

If I did it, and managed to pick up just before the cast off row, I'd carry on in the pattern  but the blocking will have worked by this evening.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 1, 2010)

moose said:


> BB - if you could really be arsed, you could unpick the ribbing round the arms and neck, unstitch the shoulder seams and knit another couple of inches at the top of the front and back. Then redo the ribbed parts. It'd be a major faff, though, and probably put you off knitting for life.


I thought about that, but such a pain I didn't bother to mention it. Also if you think about it, it might cause problems with the neck shaping etc unless there's a point where you're just knitting straight and not doing any decreasing for the neck.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 1, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> This map here of all the knitting shops in the UK says there are 2 in Oxford: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...51.791205,-1.246262&spn=0.21108,0.543137&z=11
> 
> (Port Meadow Designs sounds like the one you would want). If in doubt, just go in with the pattern and consult the sales assistant about what wool to get.



oh, yes - there are those two... The first is a very small selection of _exceptionally_ posh and expensive yarns, in a posh and expensive Jericho shop selling over-priced bric-a-brac packaged as poncey ornamentation.... for people with more money than sense. 

The second out in Headington is the polar opposite. A small selection, of mostly baby suitable wool in pastel colours. And a poor selection of needles n the like. It's in a baby clothes shop.

 

The one 10 miles away is pretty good though. Almost comparable to those ones you lucky peeps have in London town  It's a nice cycle ride too!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2010)

Yay! The armhole
 blocking worked... I'm a very happy lady. I can start on the swatch for the next project now


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice one Bee! 

The new Twist Collective is up by the way and there are some rather nice things in it: http://twistcollective.com/2010/spring/magazinepage_01.php


----------



## moose (Apr 2, 2010)

hurray for blocking  It's a miracle!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2010)

The new one? This is the first one I've seen... uh oh


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2010)

Can anyone help? Got myself into a bit of a mess  

Got distracted last night while i was doing some very fiddly lace knitting. I didn't realise until several rows later, when i discovered i had the wrong number of stitches on the needle. I am absolutely hopeless at correcting mistakes. Normally i just start again from the beginning, but i've done so much, it would take me weeks to get to where i am now 
Ideally i'd just like to undo the last 5 rows, but again, this will be very hard, because i'm using really fine mohair wool. 

Do you think i could somehow pick up the stitches several rows down, before i made mistakes and put them on a stitch holder, and then just undo the rows above this?  It's one row lace, one row purl, so i should be able to pick up stitches from the purl row, shouldn't I?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

That's what I'd do HellsBells 

edit: this was really helpful when I had to do it for the first time: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/FEATwin03TT.html


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's what I'd do HellsBells



 That's the response i was looking for


----------



## crustychick (Apr 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yay! The armhole
> blocking worked... I'm a very happy lady. I can start on the swatch for the next project now


cool  well done!

(i have no idea what blocking is but it sounds difficult and complicated)


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I made it sound more complicated than it is. You know on some stuff it says reshape when wet and dry flat? It's like that but you pin the thing in place so you change it's shape.


----------



## eme (Apr 15, 2010)

*The blanket is finished!*





Just in time to take camping...! It's a mongrel, but I love it


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

That is fantastic eme, and is going to be dead snuggly by the fire 

I've only done 3 more squares since craft club  65 down 15 to go


----------



## moose (Apr 17, 2010)

Oooh, I love that! Dare I say it might benefit from blocking?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 28, 2010)

*How much yarn do I need?*

When I bought the yarn for the cardigan I wanted to knit, I made a point of looking up similar patterns in the same yarn to find out how much to buy and I still managed to fuck up. I think.

The cardie should be 21 inches long; the body is knit in the round and I have used one fifth of my yarn to make six inches of knitting (garter stitch instead of ribbing, four stripes of box stitch and st st). It's supposed to have long sleeves but at this rate I will only have one and a half balls of wool left.

Can anyone tell me what proportion of the total weight of yarn long sleeves require? If a cardigan calls for 500g of yarn, how much is long sleeve? How about 3/4 sleeves? I could make do with sleeves to the elbow, but I need to know now how much wool I'll need in case I have to make the body shorter.

This is what I'm making, in chunky weight wool: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATTsonnet.html
And I'm not knitting it sideways either, or mostly in garter stitch, but it is, still, approximately that shape.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

The pattern is roughly 600g for a small and nearly 1kg for a L if I've got my calculations right.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

AnnaKarpik said:


> When I bought the yarn for the cardigan I wanted to knit, I made a point of looking up similar patterns in the same yarn to find out how much to buy and I still managed to fuck up. I think.
> 
> The cardie should be 21 inches long; the body is knit in the round and I have used one fifth of my yarn to make six inches of knitting (garter stitch instead of ribbing, four stripes of box stitch and st st). It's supposed to have long sleeves but at this rate I will only have one and a half balls of wool left.
> 
> ...




having seen a run out of yarn incident before now. please check your gauge and the size of your item. 

if you have far to little yarn, it could be you are knitting something that will be too large for you to wear.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 29, 2010)

Bugger.

So, I could

a) risk ordering more yarn and have it from a different dye lot

b)order yarn in a different colour and make it stripey 

c) knit something else.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

You could ask them to check the dye lot for you before ordering it?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2010)

I've finally finished my 80 blanket squares, so just (!) need to sew them all together. 

They're a total hotch potch of colours, so the colour of yarn I use to sew them doesn't matter too much... but would wool/acrylic matter in terms of strength?


----------



## toggle (May 9, 2010)

i just bought another spinning wheel


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2010)

Taken a while to decide, but now know how I'm making up my blanket... one row down, nine to go. Think I'll do some in the park today 

Also going to make a start on a knitted me for this project...

http://www.stitchldn.com/stitchyourself.html


----------



## RubyToogood (May 23, 2010)

I've set myself the slightly hair-raising task of knitting a lace shawl for my friend who is getting married on the 4th of June - I basically have till next Tuesday to finish this    I did start last Saturday and have done half or a bit more, so it should be doable, but I've literally had to knit in every spare moment.

And I've decided it needs some kind of edging. Ho hum.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2010)

You can do it Rubes  is it one of those lacey shawls?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 23, 2010)

It's basically just a big rectangle of feather and fan stitch. I sort of accidentally went into Loop and they had this wool a bit like Kidsilk Haze, exactly the pale coral pink that my friend's dress is and it just had to be done. There is NO WAY I could knit something like that Birch shawl I did in that sort of time, but this is a very easy stitch and I'm doing it on massive needles. It's GGH Kid Melange, which is finer but fluffier than KSH, so they give a bigger gauge for it.

It's looking so, so pretty at the moment. Everyone who sees it says "Oooh!" But I do think it would be better with an edging. I want to see if I can find one of those ones that you knit vertically as it were, and attach it as you go by knitting two together, but it's finding the right thing. I want something scalloped really as the dress is scalloped and all the nice scallopy patterns I've seen are crocheted. I've bought a book of crocheted edging patterns and might well just use one of those, but I do tend to think knitted edgings are better in this sort of wool.

Anyway. The main thing is to get it done, and then worry about the edging if I've got time.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 23, 2010)

Pics:


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2010)

Oooh! Purdy 


That looks suspiciously like the pattern that I was supposed to post up for crustychick 50million years ago and still haven't


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2010)

That is gorgeous ruby


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you get it done rubes? What was the edging like?

I've got three more rows to crochet on, then the blanket _just_ needs the ends sewing in and a border/edge.

Getting a bit bored of the crochet though, so cast on a lacey cardy


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes I did - but it was so hot I don't think she wore it! - never mind, still a nice thing to have.

The edging is http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/439.html

Couple of photos:











There are more photos on my Ravelry project page - I've run out of space on Flickr.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2010)

Knitters.  Help please.

What's this called, other than a wool winder?


----------



## toggle (Jun 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Knitters.  Help please.
> 
> What's this called, other than a wool winder?




niddy noddy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2010)

FFS  

Thank you


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 9, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes I did - but it was so hot I don't think she wore it! - never mind, still a nice thing to have.
> 
> The edging is http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/439.html
> 
> ...



That is so gorgeous. Do you have a pattern for it? Was it hard?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 9, 2010)

It really wasn't that hard as lace goes. Three out of four rows are just plain knit or purl, and the one that isn't is quite easy to memorise.
The pattern is a free one on Ravelry and is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-lace-shawl-2 
I made it twice as wide as what she did though - and of course added the edging.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks gorgeous Rubes... she might've worn it in the evening. Even if not, it's a wonderful present.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 9, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> It really wasn't that hard as lace goes. Three out of four rows are just plain knit or purl, and the one that isn't is quite easy to memorise.
> The pattern is a free one on Ravelry and is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-lace-shawl-2
> I made it twice as wide as what she did though - and of course added the edging.



Thanks  That's way easier than the lacey top I'm knitting at the moment. Next birthday present project sorted! I even have the right wool at home.

Yours looks alot nicer than the one in the pattern on ravelry though....


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 9, 2010)

Well it's a really different wool, very much finer.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2010)

aha now i see how you did your research m_t_m.

hello knitters  can i have some pattern interpretation help please?

i'm knitting a cardi from a 1940s pattern. for the front button band it says "work a length of k1p1 rib long enough to go up the left front when slightly stretched" would you think that was "when the left front is slightly stretched" or "when the rib is slightly stretched" i.e. should the band be slightly longer than the front or should the front be slightly longer than the band? i've not made a cardi before.

tia.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 10, 2010)

I've always assumed it was when the band is stretched, but now you've said that 

It's a tricky thing to get right this, you might need to have a couple of goes at it.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2010)

cheers ruby, a couple of goes would be about right, i must have knitted this thing twice over already the amount i've ripped back


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 11, 2010)

Unravelling is a crucial part of the creative process.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 18, 2010)

Entry forms etc are up for the Lambeth Country Show: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=327418

Please enter!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 5, 2010)

Well at the moment it looks as though I may not be entering myself as I haven't had time to lift a needle for it yet what with other projects. Unless I can think of something SUPER quick to do...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems to be a decent sale on this site: http://www.banyantreeyarns.com/


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 17, 2010)

anyone care to share their blocking procedure? i think i should block before i sew this cardi together, but i don't think i want to actually wash the pieces (phobia of it all stretching uncontrollably... ) i think the pattern says to iron it. does that sound okay? i've pinned/steamed before, although i'm not convinced it actually _did_ anything. yarn is (washable) wool if that helps.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

I pin out the pieces, wet and wring out a piece of cloth (i use a scrap of an old cotton pillow case). Place the cloth over the piece an steam iron, not pressing hard, until the cloth is dry. Then leave the knitted piece pinned out over night. 

Helped to resize my tanktop's armpits  and now know that blocked pieces are much easier to sew together.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2010)

For my cardi that I did which was superwash wool I did pretty much what B describes I think. Although that was stranded colourwork so was quite heavy and lumpy and really needed a good press. In fact the label said do not press. But I did, and it came out just right.

I don't know why patterns tell you to iron things, no knitting book ever tells you to do this, not without pinning them out and putting a damp cloth on etc, but then it's pressing (ie not moving the iron around).

NB you may be right about the stretching as superwash wool is really prone to growing when washed, as I found out with the baby blanket.

Oh, also I own a set of blocking wires which are dead useful as you just thread them through the edges of the knitting and pin the wire in a couple of places, rather than having to use tons of pins.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 18, 2010)

cheers both. tbf to the pattern "iron it" was my vague remembering of the instructions. it actually says to press lightly on the wrong side under a damp cloth, so what you said bee. i finally fucking finished the main bits tonight, although i've just remembered i still have to knit the neck band once the shoulders are seamed. it better be worth it ...


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 18, 2010)

when you pin stuff what do you pin it _to_? i only have a small ironing board and when i try to use towels usually the pins just fall over.

can i pick your branez again about sewing stuff up? what do you do when it's worked in pattern? i might perhaps make some kind of stab of mattress stitching the sides (not sure on my terms, i'm thinking of the one where it makes a kind of ladder of horizontal stitches which snugs everything together), but kitchenering the shoulders isn't going to work. i've joined stuff with a crochet hook before (i'm vaguely recalling armholes) but i seem to remember that leaves a fairly thick seam which i'm hoping to avoid. just overcasting the seams is going to leave them unstretchy isn't it? is it like sewing where stability at the shoulder seams is a good thing or do you want stretch there?

really i after something super-neat with as little bulk as possible - any ideas?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 18, 2010)

i don't think i meant kitchener stitch, that's live stitches? anyway, i've done it as per here, which is what i've done before. not sure why i though it wouldn't work with a pattern ... anyway, it's not any kind of perfect match, but its not too bulky so it'll do. hopefully i should be done (apart from buttons) tonight. phew.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 18, 2010)

For blocking, I put a towel or two towels on the living room floor and pin to that into the carpet underneath. This does mean if leaving things overnight I also have to put a sheet or something over the top of the thing I'm blocking to keep the cat off. Seams I'm not really an expert on but personally would probably mattress stitch the sides and just backstitch the shoulders - yeah you probably do want stability in the shoulder seams to stop them dropping. There may be some kind of mattress stitch type thing you can do horizontally though, I don't know.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 18, 2010)

ah right, we only have carpet in one room and if it survived the cat i doubt it would survive the kids. and then finding all the stray pins in the carpet. ooh maybe i could do it on the bed? praps not overnight though 

the seaming's going slowly and i need to reblock the button bands cos i made them too short. but that's okay, this one has been going on so long i don't think i ever actually thought i'd finish it. in a funny way i think i'll miss it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm planning to deliberately start a project next that _does_ take forever because the last three have been done in a rush for a specific event (wedding, birth and country show) and I end up knitting all the time and not getting on with other things. So a long project that I can just do at odd moments when there's nothing else to do will just suit me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2010)

At the moment I pin things to an old camping roll mat


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2010)

excuse my overexcited picture spamming but i'm in 40s heaven today  cardi done, only took nearly 3 months 






closeup of the stitch pattern. these buttons are temporary until the 40s buttons ebay woman gets back from her holidays. it looks a little on the tight side here, but i'm expecting it to grow on washing, so hopefully it'll be spot on then.


----------



## toggle (Jul 23, 2010)

i'm makiong a crochet dress for my lass out of bamboo sock yarn. wrap arround short skirt, for the bottom 6 inches, so she can run and stuff in it, straight up to a white waistband, then a singlet style top.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2010)

That is gorgeous bob... love the stitch pattern


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks  and thanks for all the help i've had here. it was ambitious _way_ beyond my abilities but thankfully i didn't know that before i started, otherwise it would never have got made. aiming big ftw.

i'm making shoulder pads atm. i'm amazed at how it pulls the look together.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeez I have a whole bag of those somewhere that my entire family ripped out of their clothes at the end of the 80s!

Cardigan looks really good and not really too small in my opinion. Forties styles _were_ tight.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 2, 2010)

On Saturday I went to Knit Nation, which was a knitting event thingy at Imperial College. I just went on impulse cos I had nothing to do. It's a strange parallel universe, the current knitting scene. 

There were workshops and stuff but I'd have been too late to sign up for those even if I'd been interested, so I just bought a ticket to the marketplace bit. £8 for the privilege of going shopping! Then it was full of wildly expensive and mostly hideous "artisan" yarns. I really don't understand the obsession with heavily variegated wool. It doesn't even look that nice knitted up, it looks like someone scribbled on it with a bunch of crayons. People were flocking to the Wollmeise stall. This stuff seems to be regarded as the height of knitting chic. It is frankly ugly. There is such a thing as too much colour saturation.

Then there's the odd phenomenon of the knitting star. Two of the founders of Ravelry were there looking sheepish and being accosted and gushed at periodically. It's all just really really strange. And I cannot say that the profile of the people present exactly contradicted the traditional image of the knitter... but perhaps that's the demographic of people who can afford to go to these things.

I did enjoy myself in the end though. I had a long chat with the editor of a mag called Wild Fibers, which is about fibre production. She travels the world doing stories on the decline of the Bactrian camel in Mongolia and the like. And I talked to the designer Ysolda Teague who was there with all the garments from her new collection knitted up for people to try on and discuss the fit of. Oh yeah and of course I bought some very expensive wool that I didn't need...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

I made an elephant at the weekend


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 2, 2010)

That's lovely, great colours.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers Ruby, wasn't sure if the colours would work or not, but he was dead cute. Already packaged up ready to be sent away


----------



## moose (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent elephant, Bee! 

Know what you mean about knitting stars, Ruby - specially those cruises you can go on with a Celeb Knitter on board! Ysolda seems pretty normal, and I like her patterns. I once met Debbie Bliss and took the opportunity to ask her why her yarn has so many knots and joins in it 

Knitting an Ysoda pattern at the mo, as it happens, Veyla smoking gauntlets in a nice charcoal alpaca from Devon...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought Ruby meant knitting stars, and I did wonder if there was a sudden craze...







 

Pretty gauntlets moose.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 3, 2010)

lovely elephant and that glove pattern is cute as. i have loads of bits and pieces of handspun i really should use up on something like that...

i'm totally with you on variegated yarn ruby, can't stand the stuff, although i'm rather partial to self striping and heathered, anything with between one stitch and a full of row or two looks shite knitted up imho.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Aug 14, 2010)

hey everyone, can anyone recommend any easyish pattern for a hooded jumper for a 18month to 2yr old please?

Doesn't matter if the pattern is online or in a book, I'll try the library for the book. I have a bit of Debbie Bliss wool left over from knitting some of her baby jumpers & could get some of the same.

I like that knitted star!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a hooded cardigan, but how about it? http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer03/PATTchildHood.html


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Aug 14, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> This is a hooded cardigan, but how about it? http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer03/PATTchildHood.html



oh yes, I think I could manage that, with a little support   would it have to be cotton? or could I get away with the cashmerino stuff? I can't check what wool I have leftover, as I've just realised its at my Dad's 

& Thank You


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 14, 2010)

I think you'd be ok with any aran weight - just do a tension square obviously to check. Cotton behaves differently from wool as it's heavy and drapey, so gets longer under its own weight, but I don't think it'd make much difference on a garment for such a small person, and the pattern is mostly "knit for 7 inches" anyway.


----------



## northern_star (Sep 7, 2010)

i havent been able to go through the hole thread-its a bit looong  so apologies if this has already been covered somewhere ;-) but just wondering if anyone could help me out with a really simple sock pattern...ideally like some kind of tube pattern- so i could avoid heels etc- i've only ever knitted scarves before-its getting kinda dull tho and as autumn looms i want to try something new but easy! 

thanks x


----------



## moose (Sep 7, 2010)

just find any 'top down' sock pattern that's suitable for the yarn you want to use. Most sock patterns start as a simple tube anyway, and have the same number of stitches round the foot as round the ankle, so just miss out the heel instructions and keep knitting till the tube is long enough, then follow the toe instructions to finish it off. You'll need either a set of 4 double pointed needles or a circular needle. 
this one is suitable for double knitting weight yarn
The fit won't be great - you could make it better by knitting in a K2 P2 rib rather than just plain knit - it'd be stretchier round the wider parts and cling to the narrower parts.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 14, 2010)

hello oh knitting gurus! can anyone recommend me a pattern for gloves/fingerless gloves using a chunky yarn? I want to knit some for my fella which match his hat and scarf. if the pattern is already stripey - all the better 

I'm trying to graduate on from scarves  still haven't managed it !


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 14, 2010)

these are good 

eta: heavy worsted is about aran weight, but if you up a needle size or so should make perfect fella size.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks wb 

biddly - do you have a pattern for that elephant - it is SO cute


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm suffering from terrible yarn indecision. I'm going to knit myself a shawl-collared, belted cardigan and I've got the pattern. Here is someone's version from the blogosphere: 






It's an aran weight and I've boiled it down to 2 choices. One is King Cole Merino Blend Aran, which is just a bog standard type of wool, much like Rowan Pure Wool Aran or any of those, in a deep purple, nice and soft and squishy. It's dead cheap so would work out quite affordable.

Option 2 is to knit it from wool I've already got, which would be Rowan Scottish Tweed Aran in a heathery shade of light sea green - same wool as my earlier February Lady cardigan which I don't wear because it's too big for me now:






If the green, I was thinking I might jazz it up by putting some pink and red flowers on the front like the ones on this baby cardi: 






The thing I'm hesitant about is how flattering it would be in the tweed, because it's a lighter colour and a thicker, sturdier, less drapey wool. But I kind of feel I ought to use the wool I've already got rather than buying more. Any second opinions?


----------



## moose (Sep 18, 2010)

My opinion would always be to buy more 
The pale green is a bit summery for a cardi like that, imo.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure I will ever find a summery pattern for 100% wool aran weight!


----------



## moose (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh, I don't know - something lacy? 
Anyway, soft, squishy purple sounds ace. Gwan!!

In other knitting news, now I've got my 'camping knitting' small pieces out of the way, I'm back on this pleated top in fine black mohair with a few 'jet' beads to decorate, in the middle of the neck.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I really like that. It's very similar to one that was in Vogue Knitting last year, that I was thinking of to use my stashed Kidsilk Spray, but in the end I settled on this, which is what I'm really knitting at the moment:


----------



## moose (Sep 18, 2010)

That's lovely - I like the yoke! Are you doing it on circulars?
Mine _is_ the one from Vogue last year.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 18, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> Oh I really like that. It's very similar to one that was in Vogue Knitting last year, that I was thinking of to use my stashed Kidsilk Spray, but in the end I settled on this, which is what I'm really knitting at the moment:



oh, that's beautiful!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 28, 2010)

Public Service Announcement - Lidl on Acre Lane had big packs of wool for sale when I was in there on Sunday.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 28, 2010)

Orly? Someone at a knitting group I was at on Saturday had just bought some from Lidl and it was really very pretty and 100% wool.

Meanwhile in other news, the blousey thing is coming on great. It's actually dead easy after you've done the yoke (and yes it's on circulars, so you just knit knit knit round and round forever).

Also my wool has come for the belted cardigan: I actually bought more Rowan Scottish Tweed Aran, in a dark red with lots of purple in it, because it's discontinued so it's quite bargainaceous. I do sort of feel I want to do something to the pattern though - add a cable or some colourwork or something. Not sure if the flower idea would really work with a belt tied across them though.


----------



## toggle (Sep 28, 2010)

lidl's sock wool is the best deal ever. it's a 75%/25 wool/nylon blend, at 200g for 3 quid.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2010)

crustychick said:


> thanks wb
> 
> biddly - do you have a pattern for that elephant - it is SO cute


It's free on ravelry, if you're on there 

(if not I can email you the pdf)


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2010)

Found the link cc: http://susanbanderson.blogspot.com/2007/04/page-18-elefante.html

Lovely tops btw rubes. 

I'm about halfway through my first jumper... it's going to be a snug fit


----------



## pennimania (Sep 30, 2010)

I have just discovered the joy of Ravelry!

cannot believe I had never had more than a cursory look at it before! 

Anyway - I wondered where you guys get your interesting buttons from, I have just about exhausted my stash - remember I live in the middle of nowhere.

is ebay the main choice? obviously I know that I can get very expensive ones online but I'm hoping (probably forlornly) for cheap deliciousness.

i am going to Leeds at half term so shall visit Kirkgate market, hole in the wall shops there are always good - but interested to hear other peoples' opinions.


i am overwhelmed by the skills on this thread  - I have just ploughed my way through it all as I have come down with a new attack of knittingitis.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2010)

Ravelry is really bad for inducing that  I've never been so continuously addicted to knitting for so long before.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 30, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> Ravelry is really bad for inducing that  I've never been so continuously addicted to knitting for so long before.


 
Yup - I can tell this is going to be a REALLY bad bout 

I literally sit for hours going through all the patterns.

i've found a group that dotes on 'A Stitch in Time' - that was my bible in the 70's - I've knitted loads of them - now my daughter wears them 

I'm off to knit a set of bootees for a friend's baby due next week - a least it'll use a bit of the stash


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't really HAVE a stash before I joined Ravelry!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2010)

pennimania said:


> I have just discovered the joy of Ravelry!
> 
> cannot believe I had never had more than a cursory look at it before!
> 
> ...


I get quite a few from here: http://www.totallybuttons.com/ (don't click on the link unless you've got a bit of time ).

And I had a haul in a shop down in Brighton a few months ago... think it was C&H.


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2010)

If you're ever in Yorkshire, visit Duttons For Buttons. The only time in my life I've been struck dumb. 

Otherwise another vote here for Totally Buttons.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 2, 2010)

moose said:


> If you're ever in Yorkshire, visit Duttons For Buttons. The only time in my life I've been struck dumb.
> 
> Otherwise another vote here for Totally Buttons.



Funnily enough I will be in Leeds quite soon - I know they've a branch in Ilkley - used to have one in the Arcades in leeds.

I do reccomend the little shops in Leeds market as well - they are cheap too, and still sell _proper_ haberdashery.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2010)

moose said:


> If you're ever in Yorkshire, visit Duttons For Buttons. The only time in my life I've been struck dumb.


 I _need_ to go.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2010)

oh... here is the hat that took forever...







and my first jumper, which is finished now (there's some ribbing above the owls). Just need to wash and block it.






Now I'm back to a few more baby things, then some mittens for me, a fancy scarf and maybe a cardy - I could do with a cardy


----------



## moose (Oct 4, 2010)

Funnily enough, I'm making a cardi with those owls on it


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 4, 2010)

Ooh you've knitted the owls jumper! I look forward to seeing that, it looks good. I thought you had a fear of circulars?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 5, 2010)

NB If anyone is after some really bargainaceous wool/alpaca DK in neutral shades, Kemps have got Ethical Twist heavily discounted. I've got a few skeins of this and it's really gorgeous stuff, very soft and squishy, and 100g balls so you get heaps for the money too:

http://www.kempswoolshop.com/wool_specials.aspx

(Starts bottom of page 5 and goes over to the next)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2010)

moose said:


> Funnily enough, I'm making a cardi with those owls on it






RubyToogood said:


> Ooh you've knitted the owls jumper! I look forward to seeing that, it looks good. *I thought you had a fear of circulars?*


I need to wash it (and hope it gets a little less itchy) and block it first, then wait til its quite cold - its a snug warm jumper. Nope, think you've confused me with someone else... I'd much rather use circulars than straight needles or dpns 



RubyToogood said:


> NB If anyone is after some really bargainaceous wool/alpaca DK in neutral shades, Kemps have got Ethical Twist heavily discounted. I've got a few skeins of this and it's really gorgeous stuff, very soft and squishy, and 100g balls so you get heaps for the money too:
> 
> http://www.kempswoolshop.com/wool_specials.aspx
> 
> (Starts bottom of page 5 and goes over to the next)


I must not buy any more wool until I know what my next project is 

Need to pick a cardi out of about 5/6 patterns.


----------



## moose (Oct 5, 2010)

It's me that has the fear of circulars.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 6, 2010)

Would you like to share your issues with the group?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2010)

knitting therapy?

I think you'd love them moose.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 6, 2010)

ooh those owls are fabby. i'm iso a therapeutic knitting project atm for when i just fancy slobbing in front of the telly. is it a quick knit? how much did the yarn set you back? (if that's not a rude q!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> ooh those owls are fabby. i'm iso a therapeutic knitting project atm for when i just fancy slobbing in front of the telly. is it a quick knit? how much did the yarn set you back? (if that's not a rude q!)


Its a very quick knit - couple of weeks. The yarn was about £6 a ball, but I went for the Rowan purebreed wool, because I'd just been paid  I reckon any bulky/chunky yarn would do, as long as you do a swatch


----------



## moose (Oct 7, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> Would you like to share your issues with the group?


 
 It's not knitting in the round that's the problem, I love dpns and do loads of gloves, socks etc, but I just find circulars really cumbersome somehow. It's the way the wiry bit always sticks out and looks like it's stretching the knitting, and the way you have to buy a different lengths in the same size. Seems like such a faff!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah.

I've got a few bits from Knitpro - you might get on better with something like these. The cables are very soft and bendy (so easier to pull a loop out if the knitting's getting stretched) and they're interchangeable so you can get the tips in different sizes and the cables in different lengths, and mix and match. I got some by accident because they were out of the normal Pony ones, they weren't actually much more expensive and I mostly use these now.


----------



## moose (Oct 7, 2010)

Oooh! they look better. I think my dislike stems from when I was trying to knit with proper unspun Plötu Lopi which you have to use two strande of at once, but pulling the cable through just made it fall apart.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 7, 2010)

just started swatching for an owl jumper  i've never knit anything heavier than aran before, and after a month spent knitting baby socks on 2mms it feels a bit like this






for yarn, i'm planning to unravel a cardi i asked my mil to knit for me a few years back, but never got round to finishing off  

one of the reasons i didn't finish it is cos i fell for the lure of half price yarn and got a colour i'm not massively fond of. has anyone had any luck cold-dyeing finished knits? i've (hot) acid dyed yarn and fibre before, but the impression i get is that it's best to dye at the earliest stage possible, and i'd be seriously pissed off if i ended up felting it. should i just dye the yarn before i knit? 

trouble is i don't _hate_ the colour, and might even get to like it knit up into a better style, and not dyeing has the least fuckup potential...


----------



## moose (Oct 7, 2010)

You could dye it before knitting, but it's a faff cos you'd have to put the wool into skeins, dye, rinse, dry, and rewind into balls. 
What's the composition of the yarn?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 7, 2010)

i don't mind skeining/balling - i'd be tempted to skein/soak it before i knit anyway to take out the kinks. i guess i'm just trying to avoid boiling it if at all possible, the yarn's very loosely spun which ime inclines much quicker to felting than something with more twist. it's 60wool/30alpaca/10acrylic, will be toasty at least


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 8, 2010)

What colour is it?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2010)

reddy-browny. my only option would be to dye it black.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 8, 2010)

Hm. Black dyes don't necessarily take that well either.

I'd be inclined to say that you'd be better off getting some wool you actually like. Bee's notes say she only used 6 balls, and I wouldn't have thought you were larger than her, so that's not loads of money, and I bet you could find something cheaper that would do.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2010)

in that case i'll treat this as a trial run. new lanark wools look good and cheap, but no chunky atm, would be £20+ for dk (on top of cost of addi needle tips) and otherwise i'll never use/wear this stuff i have. if i like the style but can't stand the colour i'll redo and pass this one on. anyone fancy a reddy-browny owl jumper in a 36?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2010)

I love new lanark, because of where its made, and what it looks like. But it is quite itchy (for me) depends how you are with wool. Also i'd say the owls won't stand out as much in aran as they would in chunky wool. I reckon you'd use 6 balls, because you're smaller than me but taller  

I'd go with what Rubes said and have a look online for deals and get a colour you'd like, and save that yarn for something else. Or start the jumper (it really is quick) and maybe a third of the way see if you like the colour?

Have a look on ravelry and you'll see how other peoples projects have turned out in different yarn. 

People also do yarn swaps on there, but I've never done that.


----------



## moose (Oct 8, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> 60wool/30alpaca/10acrylic


Ah, the acrylic won't take a water-based dye, so there will be some variation in the finished colour if you try to dye it with domestic dyes.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I love new lanark, because of where its made, and what it looks like. But it is quite itchy (for me) depends how you are with wool. Also i'd say the owls won't stand out as much in aran as they would in chunky wool. I reckon you'd use 6 balls, because you're smaller than me but taller
> 
> I'd go with what Rubes said and have a look online for deals and get a colour you'd like, and save that yarn for something else. Or start the jumper (it really is quick) and maybe a third of the way see if you like the colour?
> 
> ...


 
is the rowan significantly softer than the new lanark then?

no point saving this yarn, can't think of anything else i'd use it for, and it's better than half price now, it's free  not sure what my chances would be of swapping it after it's been knit and unraveled? i'm guessing it won't be ideal for cables either (not done any before, that should be fun) because it's so softly spun?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2010)

moose said:


> Ah, the acrylic won't take a water-based dye, so there will be some variation in the finished colour if you try to dye it with domestic dyes.


 
i could live with a heathered effect, but i'm coming to the conclusion i should really leave it be. shame, was looking forward to getting my dyepot out again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 9, 2010)

Erm... the rowan felt like softer to the touch than the new lanark, and didn't irritate my hands. But now my jumper is done its a bit itchy  so, I'm hoping a soak and a rinse in vinegar will soften it a little bit.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 11, 2010)

can I ask a dumb newbs question - where do you all find your lovely patterns?

I want to knit something lovely but I don't know where to begin. I've done a few scarfs and hats but I'd love to do a big project like a jumper or cardi for me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a few of my first projects from friends - photocopied pages of their books, then some from http://www.knitty.com, now most from https://www.ravelry.com 

http://www.twistcollective.com/ have some gorgeous patterns if you like cabling.

and some lovely patterns on garn studio site too, although I think a lot are translated: http://www.garnstudio.com/index_lang.php


----------



## crustychick (Oct 11, 2010)

wow - that ravelry site is amazing - thanks Biddly


----------



## moose (Oct 12, 2010)

New knitty's up www.knitty.com 
I fancy a Lia!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2010)

I is knitting this 
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=103&d_id=1&lang=us
Except in a rose pink colour. The wool is gorgeous. Big and soft and chunky and SO lovely to knit with. Dead quick aswell, I've nearly finished and have never knitted anything so quick in my life.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2010)

moose said:


> New knitty's up www.knitty.com
> I fancy a Lia!


oooh, nice 



Hellsbells said:


> I is knitting this
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=103&d_id=1&lang=us
> Except in a rose pink colour. The wool is gorgeous. Big and soft and chunky and SO lovely to knit with. Dead quick aswell, I've nearly finished and have never knitted anything so quick in my life.


Are you using their yarn too? Let me know how it turns out... I've got it in a queue of possibles, but wasn't sure after seeing how some peoples projects turned out.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are you using their yarn too? Let me know how it turns out... I've got it in a queue of possibles, but wasn't sure after seeing how some peoples projects turned out.


 
Yes, using their yarn. It's looking good so far, although I think it may be a bit gigantic, even though I'm supposedly doing the extra small size.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 12, 2010)

moose said:


> New knitty's up www.knitty.com
> I fancy a Lia!


 
I can't get excited about knitty patterns any more. Is it me or them?


----------



## moose (Oct 12, 2010)

I suspect both, so I'm a bit the same! There are a lot more places to get free patterns these days, so knitty doesn't look so exciting. I used to want to knit everything on there, but now I rarely do. The odd one still tickles my fancy, though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2010)

I got very overexcited today. There is a shop in Croydon called Tiger, which is like a really really nice pound shop. They've had knitting wool before (acrylic) so I popped in to have a look and they had kid mohair for £1 a ball. It's 85% kid mohair, 15% polyamide, hairier than Kidsilk Haze and of course not as nice, but that sort of thing. Dark plummy purple, burgundy, acid green and buttermilk colours. Also some other less nice wool - a couple more mohair blends, one of them sparkly, and some acrylic.

They have more shops in London and the South East: http://www.tigerstores.co.uk/store_locator.html


----------



## moose (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice! I'm knitting a top with that now, in the burgundy - found it in a bargain basket in Buxton. (get me and my alliteration!)


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2010)

I wish you'd join Ravelry moose so I can see your projects!


----------



## moose (Oct 24, 2010)

I should do, but I'm already spread a bit thin online - I'd never have time to keep it updated


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2010)

Well post pics of your knitting things on fb then... I want to see what you make


----------



## moose (Oct 25, 2010)

I've put a few up - there are zillions more


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

I need a bit of help from those learned in the ways of wool/yarn 

This pattern says to use their alpaca which I think is about DK along with a strand of glittery stuff which i'm thinking isn't very thick at all. I don't really want to use the glittery stuff, so if I can get the tension right I'll be ok with plain DK won't I?

Also, their alpaca looks quite sturdy compared to other fluffier ones I've used in the past. The yarn I pick will make a difference in how the pattern shows up and how the cardy keeps its shape, won't it?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 1, 2010)

Drops Alpaca is a little thinner than a DK. You might need to do some sums and knit a slightly smaller size if you're going to use DK at a normal DK tension. However, unless you've already got something you want to use, you could do a lot worse than use the yarn called for as (a) Drops stuff is quite cheap and (b) I've seen the Alpaca and it's really nice.

I think you can safely ignore the glittery stuff as they give the same tension for that cardigan as the normal tension for Alpaca.

These people sell Drops: http://www.scandinavianknittingdesign.eu/index1.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

Cheers Rubes. I was half tempted to get some drops alpaca, but my only reservation is that I can't feel it first. I'm really sensitive, and soft to someone else is dead itchy to me.

They list merino and safran as alternative yarns on the pattern page.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 1, 2010)

Ah. Again those are both a bit thinner than a DK. A similar weight yarn that springs to mind is Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

I've only ever used cashmerino aran not DK 

Do you think they'd be a lot of difference between the alpaca, merino and cotton in terms of how they hang? If not I'll play it safe and go for merino or cotton.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 1, 2010)

NB that was Baby Cashmerino, not Cashmerino DK. Two different things. I'm not a huge fan of any of those mind as I suspect they don't wear that well.

Erm. Yes, I think they would all be a bit different in terms of hang. Alpaca is drapier than merino, and cotton is drapier than that. Cotton is really really drapey.

BTW I think one of the Artesano alpacas is also about that sort of gauge and that they have it in Sharp Works, so you could go and have a squish there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2010)

Ah, I've not seen or touched the baby cashmerino.

I've got some artesano alpaca, and it's ok for my gauntlets just about, but can't see me wearing a cardy with a vest underneath for very long - too much skin contact. I reckon merino might be the way to go then, if it's the least drapey, and they have brown too


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 19, 2010)

Finished  Not that flattering when done up but very cosy. I want to put some pockets on it though.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 19, 2010)

looking damn fine ruby 

i'm a knitting fuckup atm, my owl jumper is finished save grafting the dozen or so stitches under the arms and i can't make myself pick it up to finish it, it's been like that a month at least


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

It's lovely Rubes, and you look fantastic in both pictures!

I'm just finishing off some mittens then going to sort out swatch for next jumper or cardy. No knitted xmas presents this year!

Finish bob, we need to see pics, and it'll look gorgeous on


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 19, 2010)

Grafting is horrible. Award yourself a prize when done?

I've got that lovely liberated "I can knit anything I like now" feeling.
Next on my knitlist really is this, in cornflower blue Mirasol Miski, which is baby llama and soft as anything: http://philosoknitter.blogspot.com/2008/04/francis.html
Might do these gloves first: http://www.kangaroo.uk.com/pattern/2861/2831.php

Got the wool for both.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

oooh, llama, I'll have to have a stroke when you're done.

gloves look very intricate too, almost like cross stitch.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 19, 2010)

You're right actually, they look bloody fiddly. Not sure if it's intarsia or fairisle, or how many colours per row.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2010)

But the cardy you made last christmas was pretty intricate too Rubes. I'm really not very good at fairisle at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2010)

finished my mittens...







now sorting out the swatch for a jumper. The artesano alpaca dk doesn't look right - too thin - but I think the king cole merino dk will work


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

awwww... http://www.p2designs.com/images/patterns/SetChristmasTree.html


----------



## moose (Dec 2, 2010)

No! Just don't.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

I won't  was tempted, but won't.


----------



## moose (Dec 5, 2010)

Crap pic - the red's solid, not variegated. Using the marvellous deathflake chart


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Fantastic moose


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 7, 2010)

nice work 

i still haven't grafted my armpits  anyone here knit for cash? it's extra stupid cos i'm freezing atm and my owl jumper's wool/alpaca so would be well toasty. maybe i could wear it _with_ the armpit holes


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

what's putting you off bob? I'd do it, but it'd cost a bit in postage/train tickets


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a total mental block  it's the same with anything creative/crafty atm, i think it's because i'm supposed to be putting a portfolio together atm, i have til the end of march. i'm paralysed. fuck.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

end of march is a long way away love. the more you think about it the more you'll panic, so put it away for a bit and concentrate on something else. it will come back to you


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah, i've been working on that basis for a while... no sign of the muse sneaking back up on me, but maybe i've not been ignoring her enough.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2010)

I need to stop finding weird patterns. hehehe: http://twistcollective.com/2010/winter/magazinepage_065.php


----------



## moose (Dec 9, 2010)

There's nothing weird about those - they're ace  Beavers and raccoons are the new owls


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 16, 2010)

i have _no_ jumpers, so today i'm wearing my owl jumper with unwoven ends and armpit holes


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 4, 2011)

i _finally_ fucking grafted my armpits 

yarn is shite though. i've been wearing it unfinished for a while and it's already fuzzed to fuck and felting on the cuffs 

still, i appear to be semi-deblocked at least, i'm sidling up edge-on to my portfolio work too. yay.


----------



## moose (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm just meandering my way through this
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTmotley.php
to entertain me whilst I'm ill, but just using one colourway of Silk Garden Lite so it's more subtle. I'd forgotten how soothing entrelac is.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 10, 2011)

oh wise knitters of urban. I wonder if you could help - I have a hat pattern which I want to knit which uses 1 skein of Rowan's Kid Silk Haze (no probs) and 1 of Jade Sapphire's 2 ply cashmere silk (45% cashmere and 45% silk). with my limited knowledge of yarns etc, I can't find this 2 ply cashmere silk or anything similar,but I'm pretty clueless and we don't have a decent wool shop in town. Any suggestions?


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2011)

It seems to be out of stock everywhere, but I found a description of it:
45% Chinese Cashmere 55% Silk. 55 grams, 400 yards. Lace weight yarn.
CONTENT: 45% Cashmere, 55% Silk
WEIGHT: 55 grams
LENGTH: 400 yards
GAUGE: 7 - 8 stitches per inch
SUGGESTED NEEDLES: 2.75mm - 3.75mm

If you can find something that knits to a gauge of 32 stitches to 4" on similar needles, you'll be fine. 

These are similar-ish: 
http://www.violetgreen.co.uk/index.php?cPath=312
http://www.theknittinggoddess.co.uk/userimages/procart26.htm
http://www.knitshop.co.uk/31-mulberry-silk-yarn

I'd exercise caution with all of these when winding into balls from the skein, or you'll get in a terrible, expensive tangle (bitter experience!) 
You'd also need to check the yardage required by the pattern. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 10, 2011)

oh thank you! it's this pattern here

I'm looking for something to knit on my new circular needles you see  and I'm finally branching out from scarves  has taken me a while, but I'm excited to be finally knitting something for me!


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah right, yes, the ones I posted should be ok, if v. expensive cos of the posh ingredients 

Just don't cut corners by not doing a tension square!


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2011)

moose said:


> Just don't cut corners by not doing a tension square!


Is this your moto this week? 

I'm back in crochet heaven  and I MUST do a square to see how big a blanket I'm wanting to make needs to be etc but I LOATHE doing them - IT'S A WASTE OF MY TIME


----------



## crustychick (Jan 10, 2011)

moose said:


> Ah right, yes, the ones I posted should be ok, if v. expensive cos of the posh ingredients
> 
> Just don't cut corners by not doing a tension square!


 
cool - thanks


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2011)

how come that for 60 consecutive months the craft club 'topic of the month' has been knitting?

i think you all need to find another craft to have a go at.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 10, 2011)

moose said:


> Ah right, yes, the ones I posted should be ok, if v. expensive cos of the posh ingredients
> 
> Just don't cut corners by not doing a tension square!



do you think one of these would also do the trick?


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2011)

We also do this kind of thing


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2011)

crustychick said:


> do you think one of these would also do the trick?


 
Probably, but not the mohair ones (too close to kid silk haze). They haven't put need;e size or guage on there so it's hard to tell, but they look pretty similar. 

And yes, aqua, it's my motto every day, and should be yours too.


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2011)

moose said:


> And yes, aqua, it's my motto every day, and should be yours too.


*sulks*


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, so the boy bought me some knitting stuff for Xmas as I've been saying for ages that I want to learn but I'm too lame to do anything about it 

I've had a look at some videos online and the instructions in the book but I'm buggered if I can work it out.  Can anyone recommend any decent clear (i.e. for complete idiots ) videos online?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Ok, so the boy bought me some knitting stuff for Xmas as I've been saying for ages that I want to learn but I'm too lame to do anything about it
> 
> I've had a look at some videos online and the instructions in the book but I'm buggered if I can work it out.  Can anyone recommend any decent clear (i.e. for complete idiots ) videos online?



pop over sometime and I can show you the basics - could even do it in the ...pub!!


----------



## moose (Jan 17, 2011)

In the meantime, these videos are pretty good. There are several cast-on techniques - I'd use the one called 'Knitting On' to start with, then progress to the knit stitch video. 

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2011)

boohoo said:


> pop over sometime and I can show you the basics - could even do it in the ...pub!!



That's an ace idea 



moose said:


> In the meantime, these videos are pretty good. There are several cast-on techniques - I'd use the one called 'Knitting On' to start with, then progress to the knit stitch video.
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


 
Brill thanks.  I think I will have a look tomorrow.  Don't think it helps that I've got a horrid sinusy thing so I'm not exactly operating at fill capacity


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I've had a look at some videos online and the instructions in the book but I'm buggered if I can work it out.  Can anyone recommend any decent clear (i.e. for complete idiots ) videos online?


 
i learned from knittinghelp

eta: oops missed a load of posts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2011)

another vote for knittinghelp, even if the accents are a bit cringy, still use it now 

come to a craft club though... there are some things, no matter how many times I watched a vid, I didn't quite get until someone showed me - many sudden lightbulb (ahhhhh) moments. But I'm guessing people learn in different ways.

We're due a knitting craft club, a welcome back innit-teachy-lesson-craft-session?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2011)

Biddly said:


> another vote for knittinghelp, even if the accents are a bit cringy, still use it now
> 
> come to a craft club though... there are some things, no matter how many times I watched a vid, I didn't quite get until someone showed me - many sudden lightbulb (ahhhhh) moments. But I'm guessing people learn in different ways.
> 
> We're due a knitting craft club, a welcome back innit-teachy-lesson-craft-session?



Ace.  I will look out for dates and attempt to be less stupid in the meantime


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2011)

Should I have a go at sorting one out? Have been a bit rubbish of late, but happy to host unless someone else fancies it? Usually Sunday's isn't it?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 20, 2011)

i feel that 2011 might be my year of actually figuring out how to knit something more complicated than a scarf  I even have a knitting chair all ready and waiting for me to sit in it and knit. not having a telly will probably help too!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Should I have a go at sorting one out? Have been a bit rubbish of late, but happy to host unless someone else fancies it? Usually Sunday's isn't it?



I'm up for it   I'd offer to host but our flat is an absolute disaster area!


----------



## moose (Jan 23, 2011)

More inspired by the new edition of www.knitty.com than I have been for ages! 

Already done a sleeve and a half of Lady Lovelace


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

you'll be finished before I finish a one sleeve of my jumper 


*looks at tiny cuff*


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey knitters! I need your help deciphering a pattern.

What does this " :- " mean?

In context of summat like this 15 [:-, 15]


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 26, 2011)

it's a smoking a small cigarette smiley </helpful>


----------



## innit (Jan 26, 2011)

Numbers in square brackets are usually for different sizes, aren't they?  So unless that's the size you are working on, you can ignore it?

(I haven't looked at a knitting pattern in a fair old while, so please treat this with healthy suspicion)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

What innit said ^ 

__~   <- cig wb


----------



## innit (Jan 26, 2011)

if it _is_ the size you're working on, it means you have to have a fag break.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2011)

innit said:


> Numbers in square brackets are usually for different sizes, aren't they?  So unless that's the size you are working on, you can ignore it?
> 
> (I haven't looked at a knitting pattern in a fair old while, so please treat this with healthy suspicion)



So, for example, I'm working on a pattern that has got to a bit something along the lines of 


> "Decrease at start and end of each row until 15 [ :-, 15] st remain"



I'm working on the medium size, so I'm looking at the :- bit....so I just ignore this and skip to next instruction?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

If it's until a certain number of stitches remain, then a number should be there, even if it's zero 

You got a link to the pattern?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

It could mean don't do any decreases for your size, depends what the next instruction is.


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh balls! It's a side panel for a sorta poncho'y thing and it did seem to be getting a bit long, compared to the front and side panels 

It's from an out of print Rowan pattern but will scan and post tomorrow (if my resident knitter at work can't decipher/explain it to me!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you know what it's called? They always have funny names for stuff.


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2011)

It's something like "Gritty" or "Is it?"  or summat like that.  All urban knitting.  There are pictures of woolly jumpers next to grafitti.  Ya get me?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Sassy?


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2011)

It might be! Go on witch yo' bad self girlfriend! 

Will stop talking like a retard now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

gimme a minute (I do have work, but  it's so boring!).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Had a look and for that pattern it means "no stitches times or rows for that size" - so yes, skip to the next instruction, if it is Sassy.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 27, 2011)

moose said:


> More inspired by the new edition of www.knitty.com than I have been for ages!
> 
> Already done a sleeve and a half of Lady Lovelace


 
oooh, thanks for the tip. I think I'm going to give the Joanie sweater a go. It will be my first ever sweater... doesn't look toooo tricky  quick question - do I really need a "cable" needle to do cabling? surely a double-pointed needle will do just as well, or am I missing something?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

Cable needles have a slight kink in which means they don't slip off as easily, but I use a dpn to cable.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 27, 2011)

cool - exciting - now to the almost impossible task of deciding which colour/yarn to knit it in


----------



## innit (Jan 27, 2011)

pootle said:


> It's something like "Gritty" or "Is it?"  or summat like that.  All urban knitting.  There are pictures of woolly jumpers next to grafitti.  Ya get me?


 
I love the idea of a Rowan pattern called "Is it?"


----------



## moose (Jan 27, 2011)

crustychick said:


> oooh, thanks for the tip. I think I'm going to give the Joanie sweater a go. It will be my first ever sweater... doesn't look toooo tricky  quick question - do I really need a "cable" needle to do cabling? surely a double-pointed needle will do just as well, or am I missing something?


 
I don't use a cable needle, dpn will be fine. I've used twigs and all sorts in the past  Joanie looks really nice - it's next on my needles, so let us know how you get on.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2011)

moose said:


> More inspired by the new edition of www.knitty.com than I have been for ages!
> 
> Already done a sleeve and a half of Lady Lovelace



I really like the Fleece pattern: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATTfleece.php

Have just finished my Frances jumper and am wearing it but have yet to take pics.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 28, 2011)

moose said:


> I don't use a cable needle, dpn will be fine. I've used twigs and all sorts in the past  Joanie looks really nice - it's next on my needles, so let us know how you get on.


 
 have ordered some yarn for it now - just hope it turns up in Germany!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2011)

The seed stitch edges have come out a bit baggy, despite using a needle 2 sizes smaller. Might have to redo them. Will wear it for a bit and see what changes I need to make as usual.


----------



## innit (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the colour - love the sleeves!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

That is lovely Rubes.

How long did it take you?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2011)

Hard to say... my Ravelry project page says it was 2 months + a bit but I interrupted that to do 2 hats and a baby blanket for Xmas, so not that long really. It is fairly quick as it's all stocking stitch in the round so just knit knit knit and is a looser gauge than the aran weight wool suggests.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm so slow


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2011)

How long did it take you to do Owls? It'd probably be comparable or a bit quicker.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

Only a few weeks, but Owls was really chunky wool.

I'm knitting a jumper in dk right now and I've done the body, and one cuff and it's taken over a month


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Only a few weeks, but Owls was really chunky wool.
> 
> I'm knitting a jumper in dk right now and I've done the body, and one cuff and it's taken over a month


 
That sounds about how long it'd take me.


----------



## moose (Jan 28, 2011)

Lookin' good, Ruby


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2011)

...and having done a lot of large stocking stitch projects in a row, i've now embarked on a small lace shawl of fiendish complexity and inadequate pattern writing. 

If I'm found stabbed through the heart with an 18" circular, it was suicide.


----------



## moose (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm doing my chunky cardi straight after 2 devilishly difficult projects - oooh, the relief!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> ...and having done a lot of large stocking stitch projects in a row, i've now embarked on a small lace shawl of fiendish complexity and inadequate pattern writing.


I bet you finish that before me


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2011)

last night I discovered the horrors of untangling and retangling lots and lots of yarn. I think I just made it worse


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 4, 2011)

I made my first crochet square yesterday *very proud*

I want to make a blanket like the one my gran made for me in the 70's. I thought I was being all ironic retro cool, then I was told that Cath Kidson has been selling these for ages. How I hate Cath Kidson.
It was my idea Cath


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 4, 2011)

It's quite difficult to avoid the Cath Kidson vibe. I crocheted a baby blanket recently and had to concentrate on avoiding a Kidsonesque colour scheme. It's still a bit close though:


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 4, 2011)

that is bloody lovely rubes  lucky baby!

vm are you using a nice stretchy yarn? something with wool or a springy acrylic? i decided to do my first crochet square blanket out of cotton which has no stretch. as i got better at crocheting my tension changed. i still have a bag of loads of different size squares i have no clue what to do with


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 4, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> It's quite difficult to avoid the Cath Kidson vibe. I crocheted a baby blanket recently and had to concentrate on avoiding a Kidsonesque colour scheme. It's still a bit close though:
> View attachment 13571


 
*envious of expertise*


----------



## crustychick (Feb 4, 2011)

that's very pretty Rubes! i haven't tried crocheting yet.... think i'll try and get something knitted first


----------



## moose (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone done steeks?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 14, 2011)

No, too scary


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 14, 2011)

Me neither 

After you...


Actually it's also the thought that if the thing doesn't fit right you can't then unravel and reknit it.


----------



## moose (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm tempted to have a go with some icelandic lopi (unspun). If it works with anything, it'll work with that. i fancy this as I still have some plotulopi left from when we went to Iceland.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 14, 2011)

You could do a mini thing and see how it works  You know, handbag, small cushion cover, glasses case.


----------



## radio_atomica (Feb 14, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> It's quite difficult to avoid the Cath Kidson vibe. I crocheted a baby blanket recently and had to concentrate on avoiding a Kidsonesque colour scheme. It's still a bit close though:
> View attachment 13571


 
really love that - i might have a go at something like that its beautiful


----------



## radio_atomica (Feb 19, 2011)

I just finished this cardy for Wilbur.  Wondering whether that yarn would have been better using 2 balls alternately every 2 lines though, I'm going to do a hat that way now just to see how it comes out for next time.  Its a nice yarn and only about £2.30 per 100g so will prob use it again for the kids...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2011)

Flower, going to take it off and add another layer I think


----------



## crustychick (May 23, 2011)

*help, please!*

so, I've started knitting this jumper and think i've already made a fatal error and I need some advice!

so it starts like this:

COLLAR
Using circular needle, CO 200[216, 232, 248, 264, 280, 296] stitches.
Rows 1-4: Work in 2x2 Rib.

Row 5 (Buttonhole Row) [WS]: K2, p1, work buttonhole (see Pattern Notes), continue in pattern as set to end.

and in the notes, it states that 2x2 rib can be done on circular needles, either back and forth, OR in the round..... 

but surely - if i knit in the round, then I'll get a tube... whereas if I knit back and forth, I'll get what i need - i.e two ends, which join together with the buttons... 

so, should I have started knitting back and forth, rather than in the round?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

Rows will be back and forth and further down it mentions rounds - so, not in the round for the collar.

The notes for the ribbing will be relevant to the yoke, cuffs and bottom of the jumper too 

nice jumper btw.


----------



## crustychick (May 23, 2011)

COOL. so, back and forth for the collar - check! wheee - hopefully i'll finish it by winter 

oh, and thanks btw  help much appreciated!


----------



## crustychick (May 23, 2011)

*more questions*

hmmm, i might need a lot of help with this!

so, i'm working my first buttonhole, and the instructions say

When you reach the position for the buttonhole, move the yarn forward to the front of the work, slip 1 stitch as if to purl then return the yarn to the back of the work, leaving a bar of yarn in front of the stitch…

but I'm working on the WS of the piece, so, should I move the yarn to the back of the work and slip one stitch as if to knit etc?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

Maybe wait for someone more experienced, but as your yarn is already forward after the P1, I'd just slip the next stitch then move the yarn to the back, so the yarn still looks like a bar... then carry on with the rest of the buttonhole instructions.


----------



## crustychick (May 23, 2011)

mmmm, although.... if I leave the yarn at the front, then it's technically at the back as I'm working the WS?! urk - confused!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

When it says bring to front it means of the needles and the way your piece is facing at the time (regardless of right or wrong side). Think of your jumper as having a RS and WS, and then the position of the yarn as 'front' and 'back'. Hope that makes sense, it's late and I'm shattered. So you bring the yarn to the front/back of a stitch not of a side.


----------



## crustychick (May 24, 2011)

yeah, I get that.... but the instruactions for the buttonhole were not part of this pattern. ah fuck it. it's not going to make too much difference


----------



## crustychick (May 24, 2011)

I made a buttonhole  *proud*


----------



## crustychick (May 24, 2011)

okay, i have another probably equally dumb question... 

Row 8 instructions are thus:

Row 8 [RS]: [C16B, work 16 sts in pattern] -[6, -, 7, -, 8, -] times, C16B, work last 8 sts in pattern.

Now, I get the principle of the cabling I think... but this is at the start of the row so it's confusing me. If I slip the first 8 stitches onto the cable needle, then go to knit the 8 stitches on the left needle - the yarn is still attached to the 8 stitches on the cn... as I've not started knitting the row yet - is this right? or am I being thick


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

Well it's kind of coming from the cable needle, but for other cables it'll come from your righthand needle, just pull it over and you should be ok, and slack shout tighten one you do the cable.


----------



## moose (May 24, 2011)

Are you posting from your phone, diddly?  
Because you're holding the first 8 to the back, from the front you won't see the fact you've had to pull over the thread at the start of the row.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

I wasn't then!  shout>should, one>once... but I was trying to imagine knitting in my head.


----------



## crustychick (May 25, 2011)

cool, thanks ladies  god, this thread is great - i'd have given up by the first row if it weren't for you lot  cheers!

also, I'm using knitting as a smoking replacement - so i'm getting a little bit done every time i would have had a ciggie  so you're saving my life, literally, too


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Has kept me sane through a few projects 

I have some kidsilk haze... I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## moose (May 25, 2011)

My tip would be to use wooden needles, it slithers off metal ones too easily.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 29, 2011)

This shawl has been languishing for months with the odd row being done now and then, but have finally finished it.



E2A: ah fuck it, may as well add the posey Ravely pic (ie me posing with it rather than Brian):



The pattern was "Chosen Path" from Ravelry, and I can recommend it, very clear and problem-free.


----------



## moose (May 29, 2011)

That's lovely! Tell Brian to knit his own.


----------



## wayward bob (May 31, 2011)

lovely rubes  i <3 shawls.

i'm wondering if anyone can help with a sock heel that i've already knit twice and would like to nail on the 3rd attempt. i've never done a heel flap pattern before so i'm not sure what's going wrong.

you knit the heel flap across 22 stitches, 11 on each needle. here are the heel turn directions:



> When heel flap measures 2.5 inches (6 cm), end with a right side row and begin
> heel turn:
> Purl 13 sts, P2 together, P1 and turn.
> K4, K2 together, K1 and turn.
> ...



i followed them as written and the turn wasn't centred, i ended up with spare sitches on the end of the right-side needle. i tried again knitting 6 instead of 4 on the first rs row, which centred the turn but now i have too few stiches left on the needles. i'm supposed to have 7 on each (pick up 15 for a total of 22) but i only have 4. can anyone tell me how many should i be purling across on first ws row and knitting across on the first rs row to get this to work???

or am i misreading the directions? where it says purl to _next to last stitch before the gap_ i'm purling so there are 2 stitches before the gap, purling those together, then purling the first stitch after the gap before i turn. is this right? afaics that wouldn't address the initial problem of the turn being off centre.

haylp!


----------



## toggle (May 31, 2011)

moose said:


> My tip would be to use wooden needles, it slithers off metal ones too easily.


 bamboo needles are cheap and nice and sticky. good deals on sets of them on ebay.


----------



## wayward bob (May 31, 2011)

woo fixed it  i found out there's definitely en error in the pattern - several people on ravelry mention it, but no-one says how to fix it 

i ended up purling across 13 (2 stitches into second needle) before working the p2tog, then knitting back until i was 2 stitches into the first needle and working the k2tog there. that combined with working the p/k2togs _across_ the gap rather than before it gives me the right number of finished stitches


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl Ruby 



moose said:


> My tip would be to use wooden needles, it slithers off metal ones too easily.


I see what you mean. Not dropped any yet, but it is quite slippy.

Looked in three shops for  the right size wooden ones then gave up and ordered a pair of knit pros  (are circular needles still a pair?)


----------



## moose (Jun 2, 2011)

A set! I love mine, they converted me to circulars (well for some projects at least)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

But it's not the big set, only a 5.5mm set. Ooh... I didn't know you'd turned  I love circulars, even if I'm not knitting in the round.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 2, 2011)

i have a growing collection of addi clicks that i love but they don't attract the wtf?!s you get from non-knitters when you're knitting on 5 dpns


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I've just got normal addi's. I convinced myself a while back that I wouldn't need an interchangable set


----------



## moose (Jun 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Ooh... I didn't know you'd turned  I love circulars, even if I'm not knitting in the round.


 
My skull cardi and a couple of other one-piece knits recently have forced me to use them, but it still doesn't feel natural. I'd rather use straights.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

My needles still aren't here


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2011)

where did you get them bee? i've always been lucky getting needles on ebay, they often come next day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

I realised I ordered them to home not the office, so they might've come today  

They didn't have the size I wanted on ebay, so a random knitting shop in Cambridge.


----------



## semi furious (Jun 5, 2011)

I love my Addi turbos.  And I think that if you tend to have more than one project on the go, the Click set is a bit useless anyway - you only get 3 cords, don't you? 

A question. The pattern says " when entire garment measure 25 (30) cm bind off 2-2-1 (2-2-1) sts at the g of the row (=front edge) and 2-1 (2-1) sts at the beg of the wrong side rows (=back edge) for the gusset." They mean on 5 successive rows, right?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2011)

That's how I'd read it.

Am liking the knit pros a lot at the moment. Still love my addis, but the wood is working better with this yarn.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 5, 2011)

semi furious said:


> I love my Addi turbos.  And I think that if you tend to have more than one project on the go, the Click set is a bit useless anyway - you only get 3 cords, don't you?


 
i didn't get a set, just individual tips and cords. i like that you can get them bit by bit rather than having to shell out all at once for stuff you don;t need at the time. so you can buy extra cords easily enough if you need them.


----------



## semi furious (Jun 6, 2011)

True. And definitely cheaper than getting the whole set. 

I'm cross with my pattern. Its all fucked up, but I couldn't find the errata for it. Now I've found them in swedish, and there are many changes, and am using googletranslate on them, which is interesting.  And it's knit flat and in pieces, but I'm changing that to one piece in the round because it makes more sense, so it's all gone a bit brain-explodey. 

I think I might have another scone.


----------



## eme (Jun 6, 2011)

Etsy is encouraging people to throw a Craft party this Friday... as Craft Club has been a bit quiet of late, shall we do it?
http://www.etsy.com/storque/events/throw-an-etsy-craft-party-in-your-town-12650/


----------



## 8115 (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to make a puppet.  It just came to me today, I've got loads of material.  I guess I can just stuff the body etc with something, but I want wooden hands and feet.  I wonder if they'll just cut me little bits at the diy store.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2011)

eme said:


> Etsy is encouraging people to throw a Craft party this Friday... as Craft Club has been a bit quiet of late, shall we do it?
> http://www.etsy.com/storque/events/throw-an-etsy-craft-party-in-your-town-12650/


I'm game.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a half plan to go to Granville Arcade on Fri but that's not necessarily incompatible. Also I have some bananas that need to be made into a cake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2011)

Could we combine crafting with clothes swap maybe? I'm having a sort through my cupboards this morning


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 7, 2011)

grrr  :jealous: :toofaraway:


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> grrr  :jealous: :toofaraway:


Get on a train on Friday, leave the girls with Mr bob


----------



## eme (Jun 8, 2011)

If Friday is a no go, may I suggest this? Political Embroidering on hankys for your MP 
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=215240631841808


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

Weekdays aren't great for me... boo  

I might start a thread for clothes swap, or just take em down the charity shop


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm suspecting Friday's not going to happen as it's too short notice and too tucked away on this thread. Shame, as I have now made the cake. It's banana cake with lime icing. Never mind, someone else will have to benefit from it.


----------



## toggle (Jun 8, 2011)

pouts.

I miss craft club


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

Woohoo... I have two sleeves, now only the neck line and neck band to go 

The other project is annoying though... don't like knitting with kidsilk haze!


----------



## moose (Jul 8, 2011)

Just thought I'd post this for knitters at a loose end:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jun/30/how-to-make-catnip-mouse

Gwan, make those lonely kitties' day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

Been a while but I need some help, I've almost finished my leafy jumper except the neckband, but can't get my head round what the pattern is saying. It is translated from French so I'm wondering if there's a typo?



> *Neck Band*
> 
> Using 3.5mm needles cast on 160 sts and work in k2,p2 rib, beginning and ending 1st and foll alt rows (right side) with k2; work for 3.5 cm then k1 row on right side and work several more rows of st st in a different colour (these will be unravelled later)



I think I get the first bit, K1 [K2,P2] to last st, K1 - that works with 160 sts, but how do I K2 at each end with that number of sts on the alt rows? And shouldn't there be some decreases so the neck band isn't so loose?

People that have made it on ravelry don't mention the neck band that often, so not sure if it's just _me _that doesn't get it 

Also toying with the idea of picking up the stitches and knitting the band in place rather than knit and sew on 

Help!


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 16, 2011)

no idea on the pattern bee. i guess on just over an inch of ribbing you might not need decreases. why does it have you leave live stitches at the end? is it going to have you join it with a 3-needle bind off rather than sewing? no hang on, there'd be no need to knit extra then would there? heh i clearly have nothing at all worth adding 

my socks are finally knit, though not yet washed. they'll have to go through the machine at some point so i may as well do it now. if they shrink too much i'll be donating them with much wailing and gnashing of teeth to kid1


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous socks missus 

Re live sts - I dunno, I think something is lost in translation, but might be so you can seam the neck band to the neckline, unravel the st st and have a near flat seam? Can't think why else.


----------



## moose (Jul 16, 2011)

Where's the pattern, B? shall I take a look?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not online, but I've got a pdf I could email over to you, if you don't mind having a look? 

I knit the body in the round up to the armholes then did front and back separately, as per the pattern.


----------



## moose (Jul 16, 2011)

Right, so for the neck, all right-side rows go K2, P2, which means with that number of stitches you start and end with K2
All wrong-side rows are P2, K2, ending with P2. Do that for 3.5cm. 

When you join the two ends together, you will seaming along the first and last stitch of each row, so it won't look like 4 knit stitches, it'll look like 2, so it won't interrupt the K2,P2 rib pattern. 

The cast on edge forms the actual neck edge, and because it's slightly tighter than a normal knit row, that pulls it in when you're wearing it, so it sits flat against your skin, hence no need for decreases, which would cock up the rib pattern. 

The knit row after the 3.5cm is the row you're actually going to sew onto the body, through each stitch with back-stitch, so it doesn't unravel. It's neater than sewing on a cast-off edge, which would be too bulky. 

The extra rows in waste yarn is to give you something to help stabilise that knit row whilst you're sewing. Once the knit row is securely stitched down, you can unravel the extra rows in waste warn, leaving a nice neat finish. 

Does that make sense? 

You could, as you say, pick up and knit all the stitches round the neck, do your 3.5cm of rib and cast off, but that cast off edge wouldn't make such a nice edge as a cast-on edge, and it wouldn't sit flat and would probably gape a bit.  

Shout if not clear...


----------



## moose (Jul 16, 2011)

*Actually I got it wrong, cos you do the backstitch on the right side, which is more fiddly! Amended diagram below. *

Click me




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

moose said:


> Right, so for the neck, all right-side rows go K2, P2, which means with that number of stitches you start and end with K2
> All wrong-side rows are P2, K2, ending with P2. Do that for 3.5cm.
> 
> When you join the two ends together, you will seaming along the first and last stitch of each row, so it won't look like 4 knit stitches, it'll look like 2, so it won't interrupt the K2,P2 rib pattern.
> ...


Cheers moose, that does make sense. It was this bit of the pattern that was confusing me:



> beginning and ending 1st and foll alt rows (right side) with k2


if they leave that out then it's just a few centimetres of ribbing - easy.

(and for some reason last night, 4 didn't go into 160 for me )

I didn't think about cast on and cast off rows, but you're right it will look neater the way the have written it, so I will do it like that


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

moose said:


> *Actually I got it wrong, cos you do the backstitch on the right side, which is more fiddly! Amended diagram below. *
> 
> Click me
> 
> ...


hmm, ok, so the waste rows sit at the front on the RS then you unravel them? I'm scared!!!


----------



## moose (Jul 17, 2011)

As long as you make sure you backstitch through every single stitch of the neck, you'll be fine. Doesn't matter what it looks like on the inside. 
On scariness stakes, it's nowhere near as bad as steeks


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2011)

That's true, not sure I could do them ever! I can always undo it, but never had to backstitch into a stitch  will see if I can find a tutorial or something


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2011)

Argh... I've just had to undo over a hundred picked up stitches. I didn't know they meant _that_ right side   

I hate kidsilk haze!


----------



## moose (Jul 23, 2011)

You mean the wrong side?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2011)

I got so confused moose  it's a triangular shawl and I was meant to be picking up and purling on the wrongside, and had to turn the shawl upside down, and only realised when I was about 50sts from the end, probably could've got away with it as it looks the same back and front up until that point, but I started again 

Lots or swearing and counting later, and I have picked up the 217 stitches I need, and I'm done for the day!


----------



## moose (Jul 23, 2011)

I've sewn on sleeves inside out in the past, and had to unpick them - happens to us all


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 23, 2011)

moose said:


> I've sewn on sleeves inside out in the past, and had to unpick them - happens to us all


 
I've been making a complete pig's ear of this apparently straightforward top down cardigan which I'm making in pale yellow to go with the two 50s dresses I made. I've been repeatedly cocking it up entirely and have lost all motivation now, specially as my new Rowan mag has arrived and I want to knit something from it RIGHT NOW.

I think the most heinous mistake I made with it was when I realised half way down that as well as the raglan increases, I was doing a row of increases down the centre back - to accommodate my massive hunchback perhaps. Then also, had I realised that I didn't like doing cable rib, clearly I would not have chosen a pattern that is about 40% cable rib


----------



## moose (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm just starting Stella from Twist Collective in a grey wool/mohair DK, part of my Rowan winnings. I've got some skull buttons that need using


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## eme (Aug 8, 2011)

@Moose - v nice; lovely collar. I can see you in it too


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 8, 2011)

Took me months as I just couldn't be arsed with it really, but have finally finished the cardigan that I was making a hash of. Perhaps not the most flattering colour... also I did the ribbing on too small a needle really and it's a bit tight, but there was no way I was going to redo it. As a bonus though, I got so flaming sick of cabling that I taught myself to cable without a cable needle.


----------



## moose (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks good, though!
Nice tit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

nice tit?

I like it rubes. 

I reckon my kidsilk shawl will be done by the weekend, then baby things and back to the weird jumper neckline


----------



## moose (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it not a tit? Just some other kind of blue bird?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not convinced my tit is ornithologically correct. If I'd thought about it, I'd have assumed it was a bluebird.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2011)

moose said:


> Is it not a tit? Just some other kind of blue bird?


I couldn't see the brooch on my tiny phone


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 27, 2011)

can anyone see any flaws in my plan to patch my socks? 

i managed to dance holes in the heels on the sunday night at beautiful days  but they're awesome socks and i want to rescue them if at all possible. i have spare yarn left but i don't think darning is going to work because the yarn shrunk/felted on washing. i knew this was going to happen and allowed for it so they still fit fine, but any attempt to patch them with virgin yarn will go wonky in the wash, right?

i was thinking if i knit patches, send them through the wash a couple of times, then sew them over the holes this should work? i was also thinking about knitting two patches per hole and attatching one inside, one out, to give me a double thickness to help prevent future disasters. how does that sound?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 28, 2011)

Like it would give you blisters, tbh.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 28, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Like it would give you blisters, tbh.



hmm. i was thinking of loosely overcasting the edges in the same yarn so it would kind of all felt together in the wash, making a reasonably smooth join. a bit of extra padding around the heel never hurts with the boots the socks are for.

what would you do rubes?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 28, 2011)

Dunno - can you preshrink the wool? Skein it loosely and chuck it in really hot water?


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 28, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Dunno - can you preshrink the wool? Skein it loosely and chuck it in really hot water?



ime it's the agitation that does a lot of the felting. when i was spinning i'd chuck even the most temperamental yarn into a hot soak and as long as i didn't move/shock it it wouldn't felt. obvs if i agitate it'll felt to itself 

tbh i get blisters anyway if i don't have decent socks and i've worn through all my boot socks now so i'll prolly give the patching plan a shot anyway and just carry loads of plasters


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2011)

I need my fingers to stop bleeding long enough for me to knit these: http://www.flickr.com/photos/7219133@N06/3174112041

I'm having withdrawals after losing one of my fetching gloves and need some new ones


----------



## moose (Aug 29, 2011)

Why are your fingers bleeding?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2011)

Eczema. My skin cracks at the creases on my fingers, mostly top and middle knuckles (but also inbetween). Really isn't pretty and bloody hurts, cleaning wool/any fibres out the cracks makes me gag


----------



## moose (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch. I have that in the winter, but not as badly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 31, 2011)

moose said:


> As long as you make sure you backstitch through every single stitch of the neck, you'll be fine. Doesn't matter what it looks like on the inside.
> On scariness stakes, it's nowhere near as bad as steeks


I did it on Monday! Did have a little fear in me as I unraveled the last row of white, but the neck stayed in place, and I didn't miss a stitch, and it actually looks quite good 

I also sewed on the arms and apart from blocking it's done, my second jumper 

It looks a little on the short side, despite me lengthening the pattern, and it's snug, not too tight, but snugger than I thought it would be, but I think blocking should sort that out 

I've now gone from having 3 projects on the go to 0 and I'm itching to knit, but I can't because of these stupid fingers 

Next up will be a cardy, but can't decide between these three (I will use chocolate coloured wool and wooden buttons), I was leaning towards the first, but am now thinking the twist collective one on the end.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 31, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm having withdrawals after losing one of my fetching gloves and need some new ones







Biddlybee said:


> Next up will be a cardy, but can't decide between these three (I will use chocolate coloured wool and wooden buttons), I was leaning towards the first, but am now thinking the twist collective one on the end.



i like #3 best  the socks i'm knitting atm are a twist collective pattern and it's very good - comprehensive and clear and no mistakes


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 31, 2011)

no mistakes is good, I'm going to have to check my yarn when I get home I can't remember if it's aran or nearer worsted or how much I have


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2011)

bugger, yarn is a fine dk


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> bugger, yarn is a fine dk


What is it?

I am now meant to be knitting this, but did loads of the waistband and realised it was way, way too big. So I need to start again, but can't decide between trying a smaller needle and casting on fewer stitches, and it's just languishing. I  half thought I might do a provisional cast on, knit the bit above the waistband, and then just knit a waistband downwards to fit it.


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it ribbed?


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2011)

OMFG. I need to make one of these with all me bits.
http://tinyowlknits.wordpress.com/2011/07/29/the-beekeepers-quilt/


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah the waistband is ribbing.

That beekeeper's quilt is pretty, but I'll be interested to see how many of the 1,250 of them that are in progress on Ravelry end up getting finished.


----------



## moose (Sep 7, 2011)

I was going to start small with a beekeeper's handbag.
And actually when I watched the video on her blog, it put me off somewhat 

Re. your waistband conundrum, I prefer to go to smaller needles where possible, so you're still doing pretty much the same number of stitches and less maths to work out, however if it's significantly bigger than it should be, I guess you may have to do both smaller needles and few stitches.

I've been eyeing up that pattern meself, but I think the cowl might drive me mad when I get crumbs caught in it


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 11, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> What is it?


It's DROPS baby merino, so about 5ply. Going to use it for a few pairs of wrist warmers/gloves, and some baby things for the next batch that are due, and have a look for something suitable for cardy


----------



## moose (Sep 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I got so confused moose  it's a triangular shawl and I was meant to be picking up and purling on the wrongside, and had to turn the shawl upside down, and only realised when I was about 50sts from the end, probably could've got away with it as it looks the same back and front up until that point, but I started again
> 
> Lots or swearing and counting later, and I have picked up the 217 stitches I need, and I'm done for the day!


All becomes clear now  Worth it, though!


----------



## moose (Sep 13, 2011)

Heyulp! I've knitted a cardigan in one piece, and have no idea how I block it. It certainly needs it - the hem is rolling up and there's crinkly bits round the shoulder shaping, but I don't know where to start!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 14, 2011)

I just lay it out flat and do my best. Have you got blocking wires? The only bit that's not quite right is the top of the arms usually.


----------



## moose (Sep 14, 2011)

Grrr, blocking board has gone mouldy in the cupboard  I've steamed it a bit and pressed into shape. I see now why the pattern has so many buttons down the front - because it curls like a bastard  Unfortunately I only have a couple of my beautiful skull buttons, but they might have to come off and be replaced by 6 normal buttons.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

I think my fingers are healed enough to get on with my gloves... yay! 

You've also reminded me that I've got a jumper to block moose, although it's superwash wool, so not sure if blocking will work


----------



## eme (Sep 22, 2011)

oooh this is pretty! http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/PATTlila.php


----------



## moose (Sep 22, 2011)

Get it on those needles!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

Almost done with my gloves and fingers are bad again... I will finish soon though, then I think it'll be this cardy in a dark-ish grey  







...and then I think I'll use the extra fine merino I've got (milk chocolate brown) for this, maybe with cream for the contrasting stripe?






http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=88&d_id=4&lang=us


----------



## eme (Sep 26, 2011)

ooh... stripes + cardi = 

(that link goes to a different pattern though)


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

oops, this is it: http://owlsisters.blogspot.com/2011/05/free-paulie-for-you.html

I might do brown and pink, or brown and a mint green... I can't decide at all


----------



## moose (Sep 26, 2011)

I've got some Rowan Lima in a camel-ish colour, but not very much, so I'm doing this, but extending the sleeves till I run out of wool Should manage three-quarter length. Will give me a chance to showcase 1 marvellous button from my stash.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see the button


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 28, 2011)

I am casting on for this because I'm so bored with Olive (the neverending stocking stitch Kidsilk Haze blouse thing) that I'm not actually knitting it. I pick it up occasionally, do about 4 stitches and give up.

I have some putty coloured Kidsilk Aura which I am using for this shrug. I can imagine wearing it quite a lot.


----------



## moose (Sep 29, 2011)

That'a nice.

I think the Kid Silk Haze love affair is over  I did two rows of my 2 year jumper last night and put it away. I only have about 5" left of sleeve and the sewing up to do, but can't be arsed


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 29, 2011)

My problem is that I always pounce on it in the sales and then can't be arsed to knit with it. Big open lacy stuff on huge needles is the answer I think. Or maybe knitting it double, haven't tried that yet.


----------



## moose (Sep 29, 2011)

I've done that, it's still infuriating trying to squint at the needles to make sure you pick up both loops. I think I hate it because I can't do it without looking, unlike with 'normal' wool.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2011)

I need a second opinion... for this cardy should I use "old pink" or "light mint" for the second colour (brown is the main colour)? Both will work and I like both, but keep leaning one way then the next  








...and as we've got warm weather I'm finally blocking my jumper to see if I can get it a tiny bit bigger.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 1, 2011)

I vote for pink I think.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 1, 2011)

i vote pink too, i think the green is too different colour-value-wise


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2011)

Ta, will look again when I get home. I also got a baby/sky blue but already ruled it out.

What do you mean 'colour-value-wise' bob?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 1, 2011)

i mean it's too light 

s'a technical term  heh i don't even know if that;s what it means but i know what_ i_ mean


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2011)

You mean shades? So if it were greyscale it'd be too diff? (now I know what I mean but it might not make sense)


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 1, 2011)

yep, that


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok  will have a think whether I want the stripes to jump out or not.


----------



## semi furious (Oct 1, 2011)

I like the pink, too. 

And Biddly, I wanted to say thank you for introducing me to the pattern search on Ravelry on the crafty thread. I've found some nice things on there. *rubs thighs*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2011)

You're welcome  it's good to see how other people's projects turn out too... a pattern can look great in one photo, then you see how it looks on _real people_


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2011)

I think you were right on the dutty pink call, the mint is too bright...


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah the brown is already darker than the grey, you don't want the stripes popping right out at ya


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2011)

pink!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2011)

well blocking didn't really work with the jumper... it's a nice fit, but not a baggy jumper if that makes sense.


----------



## moose (Oct 9, 2011)

Finally finished my Sarah Hatton Spook in KSH. Only taken 2 years. 
It's quite nice, but very long, and I need to get something to wear under it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 9, 2011)

Pics etc.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2011)

Are there any knitters who would like to recreate a knitted top of mine which is past its best?


----------



## crustychick (Oct 10, 2011)

i've just restarted the jumper I started last year  hope to finish it before xmas!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> well blocking didn't really work with the jumper... it's a nice fit, but not a baggy jumper if that makes sense.


looks ok with a skirt, but not quite cold enough for it yet! I want to start on my stripy cardy, may be next week *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2011)

looks ace bee


----------



## crustychick (Oct 18, 2011)

that's lovely biddly


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

cheers, I'm still a way off from things look a bit "homemade"  but getting there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

wahey, gloves and little people clothes are done, and my stripy cardy is cast on... bring on the lunch time knitting!

here's one glove


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> wahey, gloves and little people clothes are done, and my stripy cardy is cast on... bring on the lunch time knitting!
> 
> here's one glove



gorgeous!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I love them already


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

so who is the queen of tea cosies? 

ravelry is broken


----------



## trashpony (Dec 2, 2011)

My scarf is coming along. It's stupidly wide for a kid's scarf so I think I'm going to make it short so it will be like a neck warmer otherwise it won't fit inside his coat collar


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

you could make a button hole at one end


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

trashpony said:


> My scarf is coming along. It's stupidly wide for a kid's scarf so I think I'm going to make it short so it will be like a neck warmer otherwise it won't fit inside his coat collar



you could always turn it into a mobius neckwarmer.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 2, 2011)

toggle said:


> you could always turn it into a mobius neckwarmer.


I thought about that but I wondered if he would struggle to get it on and off. What do you reckon? I was also thinking about putting a really big popper on it so it's a bit like a giant cravat type thing.


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

wouldn't be that hard as long as you don't make it so short you strangle him eith it.
small butterfly clips are cheap and you can use them to hold knitting togetehr for it to be tried on before sewing up. so test it before you sew.

either that or tack it with some contrasting yarn.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

I have no idea what a mobius is 

Is this a bit too silly


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 2, 2011)

I really like that.

I have actually finished my neverending Kidsillk Haze blousey jumper thing and am wearing it. Will put a photo up shortly. No-one IRL has commented on it yet. They are mad. It's lovely though I say so myself.


----------



## toggle (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I have no idea what a mobius is


http://0.tqn.com/d/knitting/1/0/m/I/-/-/infinity-eyelet.JPG

sommit like that.

and that teacosy is rather cute


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah ok, like a cowl?

Well I've printed the pattern and am going to knit mole in a hole for my little tea pot  after doing some xmas puds and a bit more of my very slow cardy. Looking forward to pics Rubes.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 2, 2011)

A moebius strip is a mathematical figure with only one surface. If you take a strip of paper and join it into a ring, but introduce one twist before you do so, that creates a moebius strip - you can run your finger continuously over the whole thing.

I have made many moebius strips inadvertently when dressmaking.

I think if you make a knitted cowl as a moebius strip, it becomes easier to put it round twice or something, I dunno, never tried one on.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Ah ok, like a cowl?
> 
> Well I've printed the pattern and am going to knit mole in a hole for my little tea pot  after doing some xmas puds and a bit more of my very slow cardy. Looking forward to pics Rubes.


Yeah but basically you attach the outside of one end to the inside of the other. So that there is never an inside or an outside, just one continuous thing. I like that teacosy. It's bonkers but v cute


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2011)

ooh... that's lovely Rubes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Only on my tiny phone screen, but looks gorgeous Rubes... can't believe it's KSH


----------



## moose (Dec 3, 2011)

That's lovely, Ruby.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Only on my tiny phone screen, but looks gorgeous Rubes... can't believe it's KSH


KSS really I mean (Kidsilk Spray) but same stuff, just variegated.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

very scrummy


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2011)

just looking on big screen... it's fantastic, and you're looking great missus!

(Cptn said... that was in _that_ thread...must have been arthritis inducing)


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2011)

ooh, I made a christmas pud bauble last night


----------



## toggle (Dec 4, 2011)

pretty


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2011)

it's a bit wonky, but adds to the charm I think 

making a few others, but they're sewn and padded, so for the crafty non-knitty thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2011)

ooh, and while I've got my flickr open, here are the baby things I finished recently:






I think I've made about 15 pairs of these little bootees/booties - I love them


----------



## moose (Dec 4, 2011)

You've been busy! all looks great!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2011)

they're all tiny, so take no time at all... this cardy on the other hand, top down and I'm not sure I've even reached the shoulders


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, and while I've got my flickr open, here are the baby things I finished recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are _gorgeous_


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Dec 5, 2011)

Have finally decided that I will knit a lace scarf for my mother for the coming celebrations but am having trouble choosing a yarn as the local shops have nothing very interesting. I want something super warm and soft that will show off a rather lovely lace pattern and not swamp it in fluff. Any ideas folks?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> those are _gorgeous_


thank you


----------



## moose (Dec 5, 2011)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Have finally decided that I will knit a lace scarf for my mother for the coming celebrations but am having trouble choosing a yarn as the local shops have nothing very interesting. I want something super warm and soft that will show off a rather lovely lace pattern and not swamp it in fluff. Any ideas folks?


What weight of yarn does the pattern need?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Dec 5, 2011)

moose said:


> What weight of yarn does the pattern need?


Doesn't say exactly, it's here
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring05/PATTbranchingout.html

The pink version looks just right but I can't find a mohair blended with that much silk, except maybe on ebay and I am having issues with ebay access at the moment.


----------



## moose (Dec 5, 2011)

Ooooh, I've made that in loads of different yarns. I've tried it in Kidsilk Haze, but it just crumples up and the pattern isn't clear enough. However, if you use a strand of KSH with another fine yarn, you get pattern definition _and_ fuzziness. I think I used it with a Rowan 4-ply. I've also done it in Kid Classic which wasn't as fuzzy but very soft and warm.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Dec 6, 2011)

Cheers moose, I've gone with Kid Classic. Let's hope I've got enough time to knit it!


----------



## moose (Dec 6, 2011)

Once you've done a couple of repeats of the pattern, it's not too bad.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 7, 2011)

I am inadvertently learning a new technique.​
I've just started some socks for my nephew for Xmas with little trucks on them out of this book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knitting-Motifs-Babies-Kids-Charted/dp/1844485889 (it's a fab book, I mean sod the kids, *I *want a cardigan with mushrooms and robots on it.​
I did the first round of intarsia. Then I started the second round. And realised you can't fecking do intarsia in the round, because all the little bits of wool are at the wrong end of each motif   ​
However you just know that some clever fucker has worked out how to do it anyway, so now I am learning how.​


----------



## campanula (Dec 10, 2011)

has anyone used James C Brett marble wools - the woman in the wool shop swore she had sold three times her bodyweight of it, knitted like a dream and weirdly, Mr Camps actually stopped to admire it while going past said wool shop - I promised a jumper for Xmas but ended up using summat called Passion instead, but just wondered - it is all acrylic which sorta put me off but then again, a jumper for working in (gardeners) which can go in a machine........ sorry, rambling


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2011)

never heard of it, where you based campanula? I don't mind acrylic tbh... some of the 100% wool is far too itchy for me, and acrylic washes much better and is cheaper. You got a link?


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2011)

campanula said:


> has anyone used James C Brett marble wools - the woman in the wool shop swore she had sold three times her bodyweight of it, knitted like a dream and weirdly, Mr Camps actually stopped to admire it while going past said wool shop - I promised a jumper for Xmas but ended up using summat called Passion instead, but just wondered - it is all acrylic which sorta put me off but then again, a jumper for working in (gardeners) which can go in a machine........ sorry, rambling


used it for stuff for the kids, wears and washes well and feels really nice


----------



## campanula (Dec 14, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> never heard of it, where you based campanula? I don't mind acrylic tbh... some of the 100% wool is far too itchy for me, and acrylic washes much better and is cheaper. You got a link?


I had never heard of it either - my wool shop is in Cambridge (Sew Creative) and has only recently had this - there are some patterns on Ravelry though. The Passion wool is also from the same crew and is knitting up really fast and does feel nice - good colours too and relatively cheap - I think a jumper using 900grammes would have only cost £37 although this multi-coloured wool is everywhere at the mo.
Sorry, don'y know how to do a link (shamefully hangs head)


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2011)

saw a freind wearing a jumper made in this a couple of days ago and it felt nice and looked good


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 16, 2011)

For my knitting group's secret santa swap, I made a tiny stocking, with some wooden buttons and a sweet in it. It was very satisfying, and I'm fighting the urge to make loads of them as I have to get on with Christmas presents. Although I'm not sure I could face doing 25 of them as some people have done for advent calendars.

http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/2007/06/knitted_mini_ch.html


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks rubes. you've reminded me my xmas resolution is to _finish_ the socks i started for the girls in the summer 

well cute stocking


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know why I thought it was a good idea to try and knit my niece and nephew socks for Christmas with just 3 weeks to go. Fortunately their birthday is in January...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2011)

that is great rubes, I've finished my fat robin


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2011)

really shouldn't be knitting, but it helps with the not smoking! I've almost finished one of these  






but want it to hold something instead of a star... a wand? a little present? a cup of tea?

any ideas?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 20, 2011)

tea ftw 

i really _should_ be knitting but it interferes with the smoking


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2011)

they're called furry fairies 

it'd be a tea cup with no tea in really, maybe a fag in the other hand?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 20, 2011)

are you gonna knit the cup?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2011)

no, I have some leftover from making earrings last year... teeny tiny teacups 






maybe I could knit a little mince pie?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 20, 2011)

those earrings are awesome  

knit the mince pies, send the teacups to me


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2011)

had a look, patterns are too big and don't look that much like mice pies


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2011)

maybe a tiny christmas cracker 

other option was a wand made from a cocktail stick?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 20, 2011)

do the cups! do the cups!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2011)

holding one cup in two hands/paws (what do mice have?)


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 20, 2011)

yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2011)

sorted


----------



## moose (Dec 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> really shouldn't be knitting, but it helps with the not smoking! I've almost finished one of these
> but want it to hold something instead of a star... a wand? a little present? a cup of tea?
> 
> any ideas?


Baby Jesus?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 21, 2011)

baby cheeses


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2011)

moose said:


> Baby Jesus?


how would I make a jesus?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2011)

this (I don't have pipecleaners, but could do it): http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/away-in-a-manger-baby-jesus-668175/ 

or a tea cup and saucer?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 21, 2011)

how many times do i have to say cups before you'll take any notice


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2011)

I have taken notice, but moose distracted me with the idea of a baby jebus 

The cup is ready, the mouse is not


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 21, 2011)

i think you should lovingly carve a baby jesus out of cheese


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2011)

given this thread's titled 'craft club topic of the month' and that it was started six years ago, isn't it time you got a different topic?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2011)

no


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 21, 2011)

craft club topic of the month: cheese carving


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2011)

cheese doesn't last that long!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 21, 2011)

parmesan?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2011)

I meant in our house  near my mouth


----------



## moose (Dec 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> how would I make a jesus?


I'm working on it. In the meantime, here he is a few years later, with baguette et poisson.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 23, 2011)

she's done....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 23, 2011)

and a pic from last night which makes me lol a bit


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 23, 2011)

heh bondage teacups


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be popping up on here in future, I have decided to become a crafty person 

Does anyone know how I can stick things onto glass?

oops, this is knitting isn't it  wrong thread.
However I will be knitting too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 2, 2012)

I think mosaics came up on this thread, maybe, I think 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...e-you-working-on-at-the-moment.241514/page-29


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I think mosaics came up on this thread, maybe, I think
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...e-you-working-on-at-the-moment.241514/page-29


Thanks, I got glu tips from moose on there  I still need a lot more jewels before I make a start.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 7, 2012)

Dead impressed with this pattern. I wanted to do some fancypants colourwork mittens, but not at 60000000 stitches per inch which they mostly are and with complicated pattern elements. These are DK (left over from the red cardigan I did a couple of years ago) and really quick and effective.


E2A pattern link: http://www.subitofarm.com/Snowflake Mitten Pattern.htm


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2012)

great stuff rubes


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 7, 2012)

anyone know how i'd knit a glove finger but not attached to a glove - so just a finger on its own basically  I need a pattern and instructions but nothing I type into google seems to understand what it is i actually want. Any ideas?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you knit in the round? And what type of wool do you have?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 8, 2012)

think i worked it out. Did a test run last night. Just followed the same principle as sock knitting - building up a tube on 4 needles, then just decreasing to a point at the end.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah basically. Because a finger is round rather than flattish like a foot, I would just do something like K2tog all round in the final row/s rather than decreasing at corners. Then cut the wool and thread it through the remaining stitches.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 8, 2012)

ah yes, that would work better than what i did last night. Thanks


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 21, 2012)

Favourite new joke:

Police seeking the "knitting needle nutter" who has stabbed six people in the last 48 hours believe the attacker could be following some kind of pattern.


----------



## moose (Mar 9, 2012)

New Knitty's out. With the exception of the pineapple handbag, which has possibilities , it's all a bit meh.
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/FEATss12SIT.php


----------



## eme (Mar 11, 2012)

I have memories of mum going half mad doing the line illustrations for Wild Knitting (Debbie Bliss book, back in the day) that featured a pineapple type thing in it... (it was the eighties!). Lots of the knitted samples from it were re appropriated by me to make dolly blankets / outfits


----------



## Choc (Mar 12, 2012)

hello laydeez,

is anyone free for a craft club on the 15.04? as i am in london this week...would be lovely to catch up. 

G


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2012)

Daytime or evening? Daytime I'm around, evening might be able to swing it.


----------



## Choc (Mar 12, 2012)

i would say daytime. we could even to a brunchy type of thing? or hang on would it be afternoon going into the evening?  of that i prefer daytime as by 2000 kids in bed is a bit of a necessiy although i would hope only to come with baby.   also we would need a host (and see if some nice people have time). i know biddley bee is away that weekend


----------



## eme (Mar 16, 2012)

yep, am up for it and can host. Potentially got someone to come do clay with us, or we could try this?  (litho printing using tinfoil & coca cola!). Got my craft club mojo back


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2012)

ooh that is very cool, gutted I'll be away  but also mini holiday so yay 

I'd be up for trying that another time if you want to do it again?


----------



## eme (Mar 16, 2012)

yup x (where are you going?)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2012)

Bristol and Cardiff


----------



## moose (Mar 16, 2012)

eme said:


> litho printing using tinfoil & coca cola!


That's ace! 
I used to do litho in the old school manner, that involved grinding down massive slabs of limestone to draw straight onto with oil and wax, rather than using metal plates. Love those inky blacks.


----------



## Choc (Mar 17, 2012)

oh that would be very nice. i have done lino thing last when i was a young child.   who would be up for the craft club? ruby eme and i (that is alreayd a very nice crowd). anyone else?


----------



## eme (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got all the bits for kitchen litho (apart from the swanky press; we will be using the backs of spoons!), but if people can bring paper that they want to print onto, that'd be good.

Obvs I have some, but would be good if you could bring some too  Looking forward to it...


----------



## Choc (Apr 13, 2012)

super - shame my dad has those swanky press but won't see anymore before tomorrow. back of spoons will do.  looking forward   (will chip into material obviously)


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 27, 2012)

Finished these fingerless gloves which took me ages because I've barely been knitting lately.



E2A pattern link: http://wattsolak.com/fightin-words/


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 27, 2012)

awesome rubes


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2012)

I really fancy knitting this, but is it too girly for a baby of as yet unknown gender?







http://nettleknits.com/sunbeam.html


----------



## moose (May 26, 2012)

Might be in that colour, but in a nice babyish er... black, for example, it would be just fine.


----------



## wayward bob (May 26, 2012)

you could do it in stripes if you can be arsed


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2012)

Hmmm. I'm thinking this might be a better bet. Mother-to-be is vintage to her core so I'd have to go the whole hog and do it in peach or something for the full granny knit effect.






http://carole.barenys.com/BasketWeave.html


----------



## wayward bob (May 26, 2012)

ooh i'd love that in red or royal blue


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2012)

Meanwhile, in other news I've finished this big mohairy shrug just in time for the hot weather:










It doesn't sit quite right at the back and I'm not sure whether I should have picked up more stitches for the ribbing or fewer. But I'm not sure I care enough to go back and do it again.


----------



## wayward bob (May 26, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Meanwhile, in other news I've finished this big mohairy shrug just in time for the hot weather:


 
 take it off before you faint 

it's lovely btw


----------



## moose (May 27, 2012)

Looks great. I've yet to find a shrug that doesn't looks weird on me.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone IDed me as R2G in the pub tonight because I was wearing these 
We weren't even in Brixton 



RubyToogood said:


> Finished these fingerless gloves which took me ages because I've barely been knitting lately.
> 
> View attachment 18565
> 
> E2A pattern link: http://wattsolak.com/fightin-words/


----------



## moose (Jun 9, 2012)

You are legendary across the land.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2012)

Going to start on a baby blanket soon, the pattern says to double up this posh (expensive!) yarn: http://www.purlsoho.com/purl/products/item/721-Blue-Sky-Blue-Sky-Cotton

It's worsted weight, so I'm guessing double will come our a bit similar to chunky? I really can't afford that ^^

Would this be an ok substitute? http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/yarn.php?id=21

Or... does anyone know of a soft, machine washable, chunky cotton? I'm going round in circles searching 

edit: this looks like it'd do the job, but not a great range of colours: http://www.twistandpurl.co.uk/Wendy-Supreme-Luxury-Cotton-Chunky-p755/


----------



## crustychick (Aug 6, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Going to start on a baby blanket soon, the pattern says to double up this posh (expensive!) yarn: http://www.purlsoho.com/purl/products/item/721-Blue-Sky-Blue-Sky-Cotton
> 
> It's worsted weight, so I'm guessing double will come our a bit similar to chunky? I really can't afford that ^^
> 
> ...


I would be interested to know this too - not cos I'm knitting the same blanket but because I'm hopeless with yarn substitution. 

To me, the first one looks perfect - you would double that up too I'm guessing?. But not the 2nd.... I don't like it so much and it's chunkier, so you'd either not double it up and it'd be too thin or double it up and it'd be too thick?

Awaiting folks much wiser than me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2012)

The second one is chunky so wouldn't be doubled up, but the colours aren't great.

Tbh because it's for a blanket it probably won't matter that much, but my head's hurting today and I can't quite make sense of this substitution 

I think what I'm asking is are there any decent but cheapish machine washable cottons out there?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Going to start on a baby blanket soon, the pattern says to double up this posh (expensive!) yarn: http://www.purlsoho.com/purl/products/item/721-Blue-Sky-Blue-Sky-Cotton
> 
> It's worsted weight, so I'm guessing double will come our a bit similar to chunky? I really can't afford that ^^
> 
> ...


 
What does the pattern say the gauge should be? That's the important point.

I did actually see some cotton of that ilk in John Lewis yesterday but I can't remember what it was. It was some cheap brand though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2012)

I never think about gauge with blankets  but it's 3 stitches per inch when the yarn is doubled (4 when it's not), which works out not far off 17st per 10cm.

I reckon I'll go for the drops cotton once I've been paid, but need to pick which colours now!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I never think about gauge with blankets  but it's 3 stitches per inch when the yarn is doubled (4 when it's not), which works out not far off 17st per 10cm.
> 
> I reckon I'll go for the drops cotton once I've been paid, but need to pick which colours now!


 
10cm = roughly 4". So 3 stitches per inch would be 12 stitches per 10cm/4". Which is really pretty chunky. Technically superchunky/bulky I think.

I've squished the Blue Sky cotton and it is really really lovely. You wouldn't think it was cotton, it's as soft and fluffy as merino. The Drops cotton I've never seen, it might be nowhere near as nice. Cotton can be quite heavy and stringy. I'm hesitant about the Wendy one you posted too as mercerised is very silky and shiny looking (although it's possible this is the one I saw in JL, in which case it was nice). I think you need to see and squish before you buy. There's an awful lot of cotton in that blanket and it could end up being one heavy motherfucker if you're not careful. I'm imagining the poor baby imprisoned under it, unable to move.

Does it have to be cotton? There are some nice budget wool chunky yarns now, eg King Cole and Wendy Merino. Although both of those are a standard chunky so slightly less massive than what the pattern calls for, but you could do some maths.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2012)

PS what's the pattern and have you looked on Ravelry to see what other people have used?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2012)

I had a feeling the Blue Sky would be really nice, but at £10+ a skein I can't be making a blanket with 7 colours!

It doesn't have to be cotton, but being a baby blanket I'd like it to be machine washable.

I know what you mean about seeing and squishing, but I wouldn't be able to do that with the King Cole or Wendy either, and to get a deal I think I'm going to have to buy online. The king cole superwash could be an option (although not a massive range of colours), and tbh I wouldn't bother too much with exact maths as it's a blanket.

But... looking at the pattern, the doubling up of the yarn seems to give an effect that using a chunky/bulky wouldn't, so maybe I should be looking for a worsted/heavy aran to double up? Maybe a cotton mix is the way forward?

Yep I've looked at the alternative yarns, the Drops paris was one listed, a majority of people seem to have used the Blue Sky or other american yarns (knit picks, lion brand, cascade).

This is too much of a brain ache already


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2012)

A cotton blend would work I think, something like this: http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Comfy_Worsted_Yarn__D5420171.html

I'll have a think, maybe try and find a yarn shop more in my price range so I can touch and squeeze.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> A cotton blend would work I think, something like this: http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Comfy_Worsted_Yarn__D5420171.html


 
That looks good, nice colours, gets good comments on Ravelry which Drops Paris doesn't.

I don't know that the doubling up really does anything different. I think it's more that there aren't a lot of cotton yarns of that gauge because cotton is generally so heavy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2012)

not sold in the UK... bugger


----------



## moose (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/acatalog/Shine_Worsted_Weight.html
This is Knitpicks - nice and cheap.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2012)

moose... I love you, thank you! 

(they don't have loads of colours, but that's good for someone as indecisive as me!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2012)

cheers for talking me through it too Rubes, there is still so much I don't think about and don't really get with knitting


----------



## crustychick (Aug 8, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> cheers for talking me through it too Rubes, there is still so much I don't think about and don't really get with knitting


yarn substitution of any kind makes me want to CRY sometimes when I'm in shops, armed with a pattern, and surrounded by non-english speaking Germans....


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2012)

Have a read of what Rubes mentioned up there ^ look at the wool band, the gauge, needle size, and also the alternative yarns listed on ravelry 

what you making?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 11, 2012)

Saw this and thought of youse lot 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190


----------



## moose (Aug 11, 2012)

Ha! That's better than the real 'lympics.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Saw this and thought of youse lot
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190


that's awesome


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2012)

I love the swimmers especially but the Bradley Wiggins too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a knitting-related injury yesterday when I sat down a bit too near my knitting bag and a circular knitting needle tip went through the bag, through my jeans, and stabbed me in the hip. Nasty surprise that was, and it bled but stopped fairly quickly thankfully.


----------



## moose (Aug 20, 2012)

Ouch! I got a small crochet hook down a finger nail this morning


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 4, 2012)

my boyfriend wants me to knit a hat for him. Have never successfully managed this before - the one time i tried, the hat turned out 10 sizes too big. Hats are meant to be easy though, right?

My two main questions are -
1) does anyone have a very easy pattern (or know where i can find a free one)
2) what wool should i use? My boyf works outside so the hat must be warm. It must also be soft and comfy. He has quite sensitive skin so it can't be anything that's likely to irritate it.

Thanks in advance for help  Can't wait to start knitting again


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 4, 2012)

been doing a bit of research - baby alpaca seems a good hat wool for sensitive skin. What do you think? It's AGES since i did any knitting. Don't even know where to buy things from these days


----------



## moose (Sep 5, 2012)

There are some patterns on Knitty or there's a really basic one here 
You could also join Ravelry.com and do a comprehensive search to get theone you want, but it can be a bit overwheming having so much choice. 

Baby Alpaca is nice and soft but not particularly hard=wearing for outdoor work. If it's something that needs to be washed a lot, you'd be better with something with a bit of synthetic content. 

To get the size right, always do a tension swatch to see how the number of stitches and rows specified in the pattern comes out in your chosen wool/needles. You can then adjust the needles or pattern to get the right size for your b/f's head.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Moose. I'll have a look for patterns later today. What kind of hard wearing wool would you recomend then for someone with sensitive skin?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a bit dubious about alpaca for hats, as it tends to be floppy and therefore grows - I made an alpaca hat for a bf once and it grew stupidly massive. Better for scarves IMO unless as moose says it's blended with something else.

Merino is soft enough to be ok for babies, and you can get washable versions now like this: http://www.modernknitting.co.uk/shop/king-cole-merino-chunky-27746-0.html


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 6, 2012)

well I've bought some Debbie Bliss cashmerino aran which feels nice and soft & I hope will be okay.
Actually i think i may have bought the wrong kind of wool - alot of the patterns say to use 'bulky' yarn. I think mine is DK. Is that bad for hats?
The basic pattern Moose points out above was the one I thought i'd follow. Will it work with dk wool?!
It's this one - http://knitting.about.com/od/hatpatterns/ss/basic-stockinette-hat.htm


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 7, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> well I've bought some Debbie Bliss cashmerino aran which feels nice and soft & I hope will be okay.
> Actually i think i may have bought the wrong kind of wool - alot of the patterns say to use 'bulky' yarn. I think mine is DK. Is that bad for hats?
> The basic pattern Moose points out above was the one I thought i'd follow. Will it work with dk wool?!
> It's this one - http://knitting.about.com/od/hatpatterns/ss/basic-stockinette-hat.htm


What you've bought is aran weight, like the label says.

The weights go, from thinnest to thickest : 4 ply, dk, aran, chunky (although there are other things that don't fit any of these categories).

You need a pattern for aran weight wool, so no you can't use the pattern you linked to which is for some chunky ish thing. There will be loads of good aran weight hat patterns though. It won't be quite as super warm as a chunky weight hat, but will be fine.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a quick question - if my pattern says - "end with a WS row. Bind off."

should I knit the WS row and then bind off on the RS, or do I bind off on the WS row?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd bind off on the RS.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 7, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I'd bind off on the RS.


thanks Biddly


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 8, 2012)

It's the knitting and stitching show this Thurs - Sun at Ally Pally. I'm quite tempted to go as I've never been before. OTOH it's £15 to get in, not to mention all the things you'd want to buy once you'd got in


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2012)

another pair of tiny booties... my cardigan is taking forever


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 16, 2012)

NB I did go to Ally Pally and was glad I did, but it was expensive and it wasn't as amazing as I thought it would be, so I probably won't go again.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2012)

How long do we think a man's scarf should be?


----------



## moose (Oct 20, 2012)

Same as a woman's + 6" ish?  Depends on whether it wraps round, I guess.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2012)

OK, that's not too bad. Foot and a bit to go then. Why are my knitting projects always like this?


----------



## moose (Oct 20, 2012)

At least you have knitting projects. I've totally lost my crafting mojo


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 21, 2012)

moose said:


> At least you have knitting projects. I've totally lost my crafting mojo


It happens. I'm just getting my music mojo back after nearly a year


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2012)

as it's getting colder I'm getting all my projects out again. Finished a hat for my brothers girlfriend...


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 22, 2012)

This scarf is fecking long. Just not quite long enough. I'm starting to feel like this woman.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2012)

does anyone know anywhere i can buy knitting needles near Holloway road? There seems to be so few independant shops around these days & i really don't want to go all the way to John Lewis.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

Not Holloway Rd, but not town either - Loop off Upper Street.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

Not far from Holloway Rd, I'd call first to see if they have what you want:
http://www.handweavers.co.uk/shop/Visiting_the_shop.html

Near Arsenal tube station:
http://www.knittingwoolandyarnshop.co.uk/


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool - very helpful! Thanks Biddly. I'd forgotten about Loop.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> moose... I love you, thank you!
> 
> (they don't have loads of colours, but that's good for someone as indecisive as me!)





Biddlybee said:


> cheers for talking me through it too Rubes, there is still so much I don't think about and don't really get with knitting


Forgot to say I got a mix of the blue sky (it is soooo soft) and the knit picks. But now I'm stumped by what order to put the colours in... how difficult can a decision like that be? Does it really matter? It's not like the baby will care, but it could look shit if I do it wrong 

These are the colours I have, and the order I've laid them our in so far, any thoughts?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Forgot to say I got a mix of the blue sky (it is soooo soft) and the knit picks. But now I'm stumped by what order to put the colours in... how difficult can a decision like that be? Does it really matter? It's not like the baby will care, but it could look shit if I do it wrong
> 
> These are the colours I have, and the order I've laid them our in so far, any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 24446


What is it, just stripes?


----------



## moose (Oct 28, 2012)

After the first round of colours, it's quite a jolt from the cream to the dark brown, maybe swap the cream and yellow round?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a wave blanket, so essentially stripes, but one of each rather than recurring.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd just knit a little of each and juggle them round to see what you like.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been doing that with the balls (juggling them round)  

Maybe a little strip of garter will be easier to decide.


----------



## moose (Oct 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> It's a wave blanket, so essentially stripes, but one of each rather than recurring.


Ahhhh, I had a vision of thin stripes, repeating.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2012)

It's this blanket: www.purlbee.com/chevron-baby-blanket/

I'm having a brain-doesn't-work day, and part of me knows the order of colours really doesn't matter 

(other part going ARGH... which one first    )


----------



## Greebo (Oct 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> <snip>These are the colours I have, and the order I've laid them our in so far, any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 24446


Orange, brown, yellow, blue, red, mauve, white?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Greebo, that made me get them out and start playing again.

I think I've settled on:
Red
Blue
Orange
Brown
Purple
Yellow
White

That'll do, what a fuss! My SiL will probably hate it now anyway


----------



## Greebo (Oct 28, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> <snip>I think I've settled on:
> Red
> Blue
> Orange
> ...


No matter what, it'll keep the baby warm and take ages to outgrow.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2012)

Was doing really well with my hat, then i dropped a stitch & i'm useless at picking up stitches  . I tried and failed. So I undid a row and tried to pick up all the stitches and ended up dropping a load more stitches  Can't bear the thought of starting again. I know hats are meant to be fairly quick to knit, but not for me!  Does anyone have a really easy way of picking up stitches? Easy as in for someone who is REALLY REALLY rubbish at it and has little patience?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2012)

Not picking up stitches, as I don't know how to explain that in words, but if you are undoing a few rows, then rather than undo a row and try and pick up the loops, get stitches (from a row or two below) onto a needle _first_ then undo it.

This should help: http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/FEATwin03TT.html

Ooh, knitty have an article on dropped stitches too, but it sounds like you have more than one at the mo: http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter02/FEATtheresa.html


----------



## Greebo (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> <snip> Does anyone have a really easy way of picking up stitches? Easy as in for someone who is REALLY REALLY rubbish at it and has little patience?


One thing which might make it easier is picking up the dropped stitch with a crochet hook (of the right size, of course).  If your tension is loose enough, the yarn isn't too fluffy or hairy, and you can work out where to thread the stitch as you pull it up, it can save a lot of time and frustration.  

BTW it might be worth doing a small & narrow practice square (10 by 10 stitches?) with a few deliberately dropped stitches to practice on.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks. I did try to pick up the dropped stitch last night but got in such a muddle and so frustrated I ended up making it loads worse. Will take a look at those videos tonight. I think the problem is that there are about 140 stitches on the needle so it's all really squashed and fiddly. God knows why i chose a hat pattern that's done on 2 needles rather than circular ones or 4 of them


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 6, 2012)

Well you can still use circulars on straight needle projects. I do, it just gives you more space


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2012)

more space to knit, and pack up smaller


----------



## semi furious (Nov 6, 2012)

And you never need to look for the other one.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2012)

My hat is rescued  Thanks for the advice everyone. It took several hours last night and i had to try (and fail) a few times, but I'm back on track now.
Boyf may actually get his hat by christmas if he's lucky...


----------



## campanula (Nov 11, 2012)

um, knitting a jumper for eldest son who has now announced he wants a shoulder fastening (so the neckline can continue a bit tighter than the one in my pattern). Am doing a saddle shoulder (I think it is called) with sort of half raglan and the sleeves continue on towards the neckline. The great thing is it means no sewing (all done as tubes on circular needles) but am now worrying that I will not be able to work out the shoulder placket (is that the term?) for a fastening on one side. Any ideas? Can I just separate the shoulder seams and add on a buttonhole bit like a cardigan? Sorry to just chime in with a ridiculous query but this wool cost me a fortune so am not inclined to take dicy short cuts (my usual method of trying stuff out). What would the keywords be if I looked on Ravelry - shoulder fastening?


----------



## moose (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes you can do it that way - add a button band to one side and a buttonhole band to the other, by picking up the stitches and knitting a few rows in rib. Or you could even put a nice chunky brass zip in, if you could find one the right length.


----------



## moose (Nov 15, 2012)

Debbie FUCKING Bliss!  just spent the best part of an hour untangling a brand new ball of 4 ply before I could even start knitting. And there are 2 knotted joins in the wool in the first 20 yards. I do not know how that woman gets away with it. BITCH.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 16, 2012)

moose said:


> Debbie FUCKING Bliss!  just spent the best part of an hour untangling a brand new ball of 4 ply before I could even start knitting. And there are 2 knotted joins in the wool in the first 20 yards. I do not know how that woman gets away with it. BITCH.


Email and complain.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2012)

.


----------



## campanula (Nov 22, 2012)

cheers, moose. Am going to attempt the button hole thingy now  although the sodding ingrate wants buttons 'in the shape of an oak leaf'!
A slap maybe.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 22, 2012)

You can get oak leaf buttons: http://www.sewandso.co.uk/Products/2275S---Small-Oak-Leaf-Button--26mm__JUS-2275-prd-S.aspx


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 22, 2012)

Obviously at £2 a button, he's paying.


----------



## moose (Nov 22, 2012)

campanula said:


> cheers, moose. Am going to attempt the button hole thingy now although the sodding ingrate wants buttons 'in the shape of an oak leaf'!
> A slap maybe.


He sounds like a fearsome hippy. Just sayin'. Not blaming you or owt


----------



## moose (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm doing Escargot for my mum for christmas in Rowan Lima, in the hope I can make any size tweaks when I sew the whorl bit together.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2012)

Ooh, that's pretty


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 30, 2012)

i'm trying to pick back up some socks i started for the girls longer ago than i care to remember. have the larger ones done except for the kitchinering and as luck would have it they still look the right size. i have one smaller one that i've got as far as turning the heel. but a) i can't work out for the life of me exactly where i am in the pattern (i found the right one on my puter which was a miracle in itself ) and b) i think i've forgotten how to read a pattern and c) i think i may have actually forgotten how to knit 

my poor poor brain 

eta: i also have no idea what size i'm making  first step count the stitches i think


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2012)

the socks are coming on fine, should only be a couple more days work, so i started a scarf for me and i'd _really_ appreciate some help with the pattern.

here's the chart, which looks as though pattern B has 10 rows, pattern C has 15 rows, so should match up 3 B with 2 C (it's kitchinered together to make a cowl, so the pattern specifies you should complete both patterns at the end)







and looking at the pics it appears to fit that 3:2 repeat






but adding in a final row of purling back across makes pattern C _sixteen_ rows meaning it'll take forever for them to match up. am i reading the pattern wrong? is it a mistake? i'm not clued up enough to fix it if so. can anyone suggest a tweak that would make it work?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> the socks are coming on fine, should only be a couple more days work, so i started a scarf for me and i'd _really_ appreciate some help with the pattern.
> 
> here's the chart, which looks as though pattern B has 10 rows, pattern C has 15 rows, so should match up 3 B with 2 C (it's kitchinered together to make a cowl, so the pattern specifies you should complete both patterns at the end)
> 
> ...


How many repeats does it say you should do?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2012)

it doesn't specify. i've given up on the idea of tweaking it and if i don't finish dead on i'm not that worried. i've never kitchinered lace, would it be seamless if the patterns did match? it'll give an 8:5 repeat which is about 7 inches so i'll see how i'm doing for length when i get towards the end of the yarn.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> it doesn't specify. i've given up on the idea of tweaking it and if i don't finish dead on i'm not that worried. i've never kitchinered lace, would it be seamless if the patterns did match? it'll give an 8:5 repeat which is about 7 inches so i'll see how i'm doing for length when i get towards the end of the yarn.


Yeah I would just go with the flow. Can't do the maths tbh. It's one of those knitting moments which is just pure maths.

I've never kitchenered lace either, but I'm assuming your first row is a provisional cast on, and your last row would be a purl row, so actually you wouldn't be dealing with any yarnovers or whatever when kitchenering. It should look pretty seamless I'd think. Does it matter if there's a bit of a wiggle at the seam though? You could put it at the back of the neck.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 4, 2012)

cheers rubes. yeah, provisional cast on. i'd be rather chuffed if it _was_ seamless but hopefully it'll be long enough to go around a couple of times in which case it'll never show anyway. i'm enjoying the pattern, reasonably easy to memorise but taking enough attention to be properly absorbing


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 4, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> does anyone know anywhere i can buy knitting needles near Holloway road? There seems to be so few independant shops around these days & i really don't want to go all the way to John Lewis.


I'm quite late to this   so quite possibly moot (or future reference...)

Selby on Holloway road has a haberdashery bit upstairs. They sell stuff. (Selby is the same as morleys in Brixton). Also there's rolls and rems on the Holloway road end of seven sisters road but I don't know if they're any good for knitting stuff.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 4, 2012)

I <3 this thread 

I'm knitting a drapey cardigan for myself. It's the first *big* piece of knitting I've done and it's taking FOREVER. You knit the body all in one piece, sideways, putting the armholes in as you go. Then you do the sleeves separately. 
I'm nearly halfway across the back and morale is flagging. I think I need to sit down and put some hours in, just to get to a point where I can have the excitement of doing the 2nd sleeve cast-off/cast-on-again.
Using Manos Del Uruguay in 'Zambezi' - first wool I ever bought and this is my 3rd attempt to do it justice


----------



## toggle (Dec 4, 2012)

long, long time since i've poted anyhting on this, but i've just applied for a job with a wool production company where being a knitter/spinner was considered one of the desirable atributes.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 4, 2012)

i hear you on interminable garments t_t. i once knit a cardi in 4-ply, _never_ again 

in scarf news i've finished one full repeat, and it weighs in at 30g. i only have 100g of yarn so it's gonna be just a _teeny_ bit shorter than i was hoping  in which case i think it's worth going for seamless if i can. as long as i can get my head through it i'll be happy tbh


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2012)

Knitting charts. I've always read them right to left. That's right, isn't it? 

Am being momentarily baffled by my bedsock pattern, which has both a chart and written instructions for the lace section, and the written ones have the ssk and k2tog the opposite way round from the chart.


----------



## moose (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, right to left's correct. Go with the chart!
Or do a quick search for errata online.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 12, 2012)

moose said:


> Yes, right to left's correct. Go with the chart!
> Or do a quick search for errata online.


It's a free Ravelry pattern so I've messaged the designer.


----------



## moose (Dec 12, 2012)

good plan. S/he will be blushing into their cornflakes


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 12, 2012)

k2tog slants right, ssk slants left, if that helps work it out?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> k2tog slants right, ssk slants left, if that helps work it out?


Well, not really because you don't know whether the designer intended it to slant right or left. Although I think right looks better for the first decrease because it stands out more from the pattern, so that's what I've done on sock #1 and may as well continue.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 12, 2012)

fair dos i assumed there'd be a finished photo to work from too.


----------



## campanula (Dec 15, 2012)

i saw something called a sock loom at the wool shop - anyone ever used these? Looks like the 'french knitting' we used to do using cotton reels - just wondered about heels (I love that miracle of woolly engineering - 'turning the heel')
Cheers, Ruby - I got the buttons ( a snip compared to the cost of the wool). It is true though, we all have hippy 'tendencies' in my family


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 26, 2012)

moose said:


> Debbie FUCKING Bliss!  just spent the best part of an hour untangling a brand new ball of 4 ply before I could even start knitting. And there are 2 knotted joins in the wool in the first 20 yards. I do not know how that woman gets away with it. BITCH.


 
I have very little knitting experience.  Of the two scarves I have knitted in the last year a ball on each project had a knotted joint (both Rowan so not inexpensive wool; both bought at John Lewis).  What does one do?  I am taking great care to end/start on the same side so a sudden bump is really annoying.  Does one complain to JL who will feed back?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 26, 2012)

as long as it's wool you untie the knot and splice the ends. separate the plies by untwisting then "cut" them to slightly different lengths by pulling so the end is fuzzy and tapered. do the same with the other end, overlap them across your palm, spit a little and rub hard together all along the length of the join. felts the yarn together, you'll get a slightly thicker bit where it's spliced but not as annoying a a knot  the other option is just to leave the ends hanging and weave them in when you're done using duplicate stitch on the back.


----------



## toggle (Dec 26, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> I have very little knitting experience. Of the two scarves I have knitted in the last year a ball on each project had a knotted joint (both Rowan so not inexpensive wool; both bought at John Lewis). What does one do? I am taking great care to end/start on the same side so a sudden bump is really annoying. Does one complain to JL who will feed back?


 
you don't. most of the wool companies will shrug shoulders and say that is within acceptable limits. idk abour rowan, but a lot will say up to 3 knots per ball is fine. the most they will give you is a replacement ball and expect the return of the yarn you had. cut out the knot and join. how you join depends on what yarn you're using and what you're making. and how much of a perfectionist you are. knitting 2-3e stitches holding both yarns together suffices for a lot of projects. then sew in the ends. but you can do felted joins with wool, russian joins if you want it absolutely perfect.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 26, 2012)

toggle said:


> ... russian joins...


 
ooh i'd never seen those before


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 26, 2012)

toggle said:


> you don't. most of the wool companies will shrug shoulders and say that is within acceptable limits. idk abour rowan, but a lot will say up to 3 knots per ball is fine. the most they will give you is a replacement ball and expect the return of the yarn you had. cut out the knot and join. how you join depends on what yarn you're using and what you're making. and how much of a perfectionist you are. knitting 2-3e stitches holding both yarns together suffices for a lot of projects. then sew in the ends. but you can do felted joins with wool, russian joins if you want it absolutely perfect.


 
Thank you. See, I don't know what is acceptable or can be expected.  I had taken care to finish and start on the same end so it is a little annoying. Never mind; it still looks great.


----------



## moose (Dec 27, 2012)

I use the same method as Bob with wool. It's annoying having to do it, but better than knots. Doesn't work with cotton yarns, though, then I just knit 4 or 5 stitched with the two strandes together, and weave then in afterwards.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 29, 2012)

I had a little trip to the sales and bought 3 skeins of Noro Silk Garden Lite if anyone has any suggestions for it.






It's a dkish weight. I also have various similar shades of plain dk I could eke it out with if necessary.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 1, 2013)

purdy rubes 

can anyone explain intarsia to me please? i've found a stranded pattern (2 colours) but i want to work it without strands on the back. are there limitations on designs you can use for intarsia or is it simple enough to knit the same pattern using a different technique? i'm thinking that because it's a repeating design across the row that it won't work, if it were a single one it would 

i guess my other option would be to work it stranded but catch the strands more often at the back? i'm sure i remember doing something like that before


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 1, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> purdy rubes
> 
> can anyone explain intarsia to me please? i've found a stranded pattern (2 colours) but i want to work it without strands on the back. are there limitations on designs you can use for intarsia or is it simple enough to knit the same pattern using a different technique? i'm thinking that because it's a repeating design across the row that it won't work, if it were a single one it would
> 
> i guess my other option would be to work it stranded but catch the strands more often at the back? i'm sure i remember doing something like that before


Have you got a picture of the pattern?

A repeating design would be quite annoying to do in intarsia. Intarsia is best used when you've got areas of a solid colour - like a jumper with a picture on it frinstance. You're using a different piece of wool for each area, so if you've got lots in a row (2 stitches of red, 2 stitches of black, 2 stitches of red again etc) it could end up as spaghetti junction behind your work.

It helps if you put the bits of wool on bobbins, but they still get tangled.

Having said which I've used various combinations of intarsia and stranded knitting on the fly and it's worked out ok.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 1, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> A repeating design would be quite annoying to do in intarsia. Intarsia is best used when you've got areas of a solid colour - like a jumper with a picture on it frinstance. You're using a different piece of wool for each area, so if you've got lots in a row (2 stitches of red, 2 stitches of black, 2 stitches of red again etc) it could end up as spaghetti junction behind your work.


 
cheers rubes this is what i thought. i've found instructions on weaving the strands so there are no long floats which i think is what i need. it'll slow me down but not as much as juggling a load of bobbins. now to see if i can work out the chart from the photos so i don't have to shell out for the pattern


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh it's easy enough to weave the strands in a bit more. I normally do that every 2-3 stitches anyway. You don't want to be catching your finger in things every time you put them on.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 1, 2013)

Also bear in mind that you can't do intarsia in the round. Well actually you can, but that's a whole other technique.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 2, 2013)

having had a go at knitting stranded in the flat (purling back across) i just wanted to say fuck that for a game of soldiers  my new plan is to work it stranded in the round with steeks


----------



## moose (Jan 2, 2013)

steeks!


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 3, 2013)

@toggle
I have done the felting and it works soooo well! Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 8, 2013)

@toggle .... again.  Or anyone with felting experience.

I am thinking of working the leftover threads from the previous balls (before your marvellous tip) into the side in a looping manner and then felting the edge slightly.  Do you have any experience of doing this?


----------



## semi furious (Jan 9, 2013)

I've changed a pattern slightly so instead of one lonely cow, I have many cows around a jumper so I can do them two-handed-stranding, instead of intarsia, and it's an arse. Three colours in almost all of the rows so I keep having to stop and rearrange my wool.  

Oh, and doing it in the round instead of flat, but that's a change I make to almost all commercial patterns.


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2013)

Doing this as a bit of light relief from my moss-stitch cardi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/10/knitting-pattern-twisted-scarf


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 1, 2013)

So... I have decide to attempt knitting again  but I always seem to get confused as I'm very left handed.

Anyone got any tips on a teach yourself book/YouTube clips? I have knitted scarves in the past iif that helps


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 1, 2013)

fess up which one of you is responsible for this?


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 1, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> So... I have decide to attempt knitting again  but I always seem to get confused as I'm very left handed.
> 
> Anyone got any tips on a teach yourself book/YouTube clips? I have knitted scarves in the past iif that helps


 
you might find continental style easier, knittinghelp has videos of both styles


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 1, 2013)

oooo thanks! Will crack out the ball of wool and needles I picked up today to practice!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 2, 2013)

I have 4 rows of knit and a row of purl! What is stocking stitch though? Have a pattern for a beginner and its asking for stocking stitch although the beginners book it's come in describes all sorts of stitches apart from stocking stitch


----------



## FiFi (Feb 2, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> I have 4 rows of knit and a row of purl! What is stocking stitch though? Have a pattern for a beginner and its asking for stocking stitch although the beginners book it's come in describes all sorts of stitches apart from stocking stitch


Stocking stitch is one row knit one row purl (if knitting on 2 needles)


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 4, 2013)

FiFi said:


> Stocking stitch is one row knit one row purl (if knitting on 2 needles)


thanks!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks to wayward bob and FiFi I do believe I may have cracked this now! After 4 (possibly 5) unravel and restarts, the rib of my *cough* simple *cough* tank top is looking like it does on the pattern! 

May be back though once I reach scar stuff like increase, decrease and armholes.......


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 14, 2013)

would two strands of aran roughly = chunky?


----------



## moose (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup.
(Tension square.. yada... yada... )


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2013)

Ta moose, once my stupid fingers have healed going to have a stab at this, in a more exciting colour


----------



## moose (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice! I quite like that colour. I'm all for babies in black, grey and sludge. Keeps people guessing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm on a use-up-what-I've-got mission and not sure there's any black or sludge, will definitely be quite random though  The lovely grey wool I got from you will be a cardy for me one day


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm busy knitting a hooded Cardi a little like the one above for a new baby...hoping it turns out ok, it's in a lovely pink and blue variegated acrylic, with a cotton like texture/look


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Ta moose, once my stupid fingers have healed going to have a stab at this, in a more exciting colour
> 
> View attachment 29022


I like that bee, where's the pattern from? I have a new grandchild due in 4 weeks and have done nothing about knitting anything for it yet. I managed a little hat for the last one, I'd like to do better this time


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2013)

It's on ravelry and free to download, pattern is called snug. If you're not on there I'll send you the pdf.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> It's on ravelry and free to download, pattern is called snug. If you're not on there I'll send you the pdf.


Thanks, I just found it and downloaded it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2013)

Let me know what it's like to knit  my hands are really bad so I can't knit right now.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Let me know what it's like to knit  my hands are really bad so I can't knit right now.


I'm about to start attempting my sarah lund jumper this week. I'm hoping the little hoody will be light relief  I'll let you know.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok, so my sarah lund jumper wool will probably arrive tomorrow and I haven't got my needles yet. There's a shop here that sells wool and needles but they don't stock a huge selection.
I need to buy,
5mm circular needles 60cms and 80cms. 
6mm circular needles 80cms
5mm double point needles
6mm double point needles 
where's the best place online to buy them? 
I looked at John Lewis but what they had seemed to cost £75 for one set 
Also, when it says double ended needles, it doesn't say how many, do they also come in pairs?

I used to knit all sorts of stuff years ago but all this circular needle business is doing my head in even before I start.  
HELP ME!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2013)

Should only cost you £20ish if that, will see where I last ordered needles from. Double pointed usually come in packs of 5 iirc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2013)

I've used www.laughinghens.com before, and would get addi circulars and brittany dpns. 

I also like knitpicks circulars but they're not everyones cuppa.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> I've used www.laughinghens.com before, and would get addi circulars and brittany dpns.
> 
> I also like knitpicks circulars but they're not everyones cuppa.


 
Thanks for replying bee, I found an old email from the people I once bought some needles from called Dragon Yarns so I put an order in. Also, when I read through the pattern there was no mention of the 5mm 60cms needles so I didn't order any of those even though it said I'd need them on the list of things required.
Although I only had a couple of circular needles from the hat I was making when my grandson was born I also had a big box of needles including double pointed ones and I've searched the house but can't find it anywhere 
I hope I can get my head round knitting on circular needles, it looks very difficult so far as I can see. This is going to be a big challenge for me.


----------



## moose (Feb 25, 2013)

Once you've got the hang of it it's easy. I found it difficult that I had to keep shuffling the stitches along the cable of the needles, and I was reluctant to pull it hard or anything, but actually knitting's more sturdy than it looks 

I still use straights by choice when I can, though, or double-pointeds for small things.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 28, 2013)

I've started my jumper. Done the rib and now on the main body, easy peasy so far but I'm dreading the bit where I join all the bits at the yoke and knit in a pattern at the same time


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2013)

I've got something on my needles  Using bamboo tape so fibres aren't catching on my fingers, also it's light which is good for a summer cardi.

Present for my mate 

http://thebrownstitch.com/patterns/free-patterns/little-coffee-bean/


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2013)

Finished the little cardi a couple of weeks ago, and started on the little hoody 

Fucked up the guage though, so ripped the whole of the back and started again with bigger needles  should be pretty quick to finish though 

How's your jumper coming Shirl?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Finished the little cardi a couple of weeks ago, and started on the little hoody
> 
> Fucked up the guage though, so ripped the whole of the back and started again with bigger needles  should be pretty quick to finish though
> 
> How's your jumper coming Shirl?


I managed the body ok but then I was knitting the sleeves using 4 needles. I thought I was doing well but then when the sleeve was about 6 inches long I realised that it looked laddered where I changed needles.   It wasn't laddered just bigger stitches so I pulled it back.  I'm visiting an ace knitting friend in Norfolk next week and taking it with me so she can show me what I was doing wrong. I should finish it in time for next winter though


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2013)

you just need to keep the first and last 2 stitches on each needle nice and tight shirl. if its only a small ladder most of it will even out in blocking ime


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd watch out for the second stitch too... some people tend to do the first one really tight as it's between needles, then loosen the tension for the second stitch on each needle, so the ladder appears there.

I get it a little bit with magic loop too, so every now and then move a few stitches round so the gap isn't in the same place if that makes sense?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks bob and bee. Bob, I still feel insecure without your book but once I've done the sleeves and started the thing round the yoke, I'll post it back if that's ok.
I'm not going to wait for Norfolk now, I'll be casting on again this afternoon and doing the tight stitch and moving stitches round thing. Bee, do you mean knitting and extra stitch on one needle then knitting one less at the other end so you keep the same number of stitches on each needle?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't use dpn's very much any more, but if I had say four needles with 10 stitches on each, then I might slip two from the first to the second after a few rounds. So there are still the same number of stitches - and I'd keep the start/end point the same, but instead of 10-10-10-10 it'd be 8-12-10-10, so if your tension changes over the gap then it's less likely to look like a ladder.

With magic loop you basically have two needles so I'd start off with 20 on one and 20 on the other, then after a few rounds slip a couple over and would have 18-22. It is a bit of a faff, but works if I can't sort out my tension for the little ladder.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2013)

heh i could show you but i can't tell you  put a marker at the join (for keeping count purposes) and scootch the stitches between needles occasionally is the best i can manage. *awaits someone less stoned* 

yay bee


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2013)

'scootch the stitches' covers it


----------



## Shirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> I don't use dpn's very much any more, but if I had say four needles with 10 stitches on each, then I might slip two from the first to the second after a few rounds. So there are still the same number of stitches - and I'd keep the start/end point the same, but instead of 10-10-10-10 it'd be 8-12-10-10, so if your tension changes over the gap then it's less likely to look like a ladder.
> 
> With magic loop you basically have two needles so I'd start off with 20 on one and 20 on the other, then after a few rounds slip a couple over and would have 18-22. It is a bit of a faff, but works if I can't sort out my tension for the little ladder.


 


wayward bob said:


> heh i could show you but i can't tell you  put a marker at the join (for keeping count purposes) and scootch the stitches between needles occasionally is the best i can manage. *awaits someone less stoned*
> 
> yay bee


 
You are hurting my head now bee  I was ok until you mentioned your magic loop thing, my mind is boggling  but I think   I get your 4 needle instruction.

Bob, scootching stitches?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2013)

ignore the magic loop bit 

scootch, like when you ask someone to scootch over a bit, they move up


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 9, 2013)

Personally I just knit an extra one from the next needle each time I get to the end of a needle, and mark the end of the round with a marker of some sort rather than relying on the needles to tell me where I am.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 13, 2013)

can anyone talk bind-offs with me? i'm trying to make a triangle shape, binding off the first/last stitch at the beginning/end of each row on one edge. that's giving me a very smooth edge, is there any way to make a more step-like edge?

starting to think i may be better off crocheting it


----------



## toggle (Apr 13, 2013)

cast off 2 on the second row only?


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 13, 2013)

i need a specific number of stitches in each row, so it has to be every.

but ta


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmmm. You could try increasing into the stitch and then bind both stitches off? Probably separately but you could try together also.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2013)

Trying to decide what to knit next. Maybe this... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puerperium-cardigan ?


----------



## moose (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice! Should've planned the baby for winter, so you could swathe her/him in handknits


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2013)

That's the thing, it's newborn size, so maybe not great for a summer baby  

I've made a few things for autumn, will start on winter things once we get to summer.

Maybe one of these instead?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan


----------



## clicker (Apr 29, 2013)

aww those hand knits are making me broody


----------



## moose (Apr 30, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Maybe one of these instead?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan


I've done a few of those for friends' babies/grandbabies. Easy and quick-ish!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2013)

Aye, I've made a couple already in bamboo. Going to see if my fingers can handle merino 

After that I'm finally going to make Sheldon


----------



## moose (May 1, 2013)

Love him, and his friend Flappy of course


----------



## RubyToogood (May 4, 2013)

Just found a crochet pattern for you, moose! http://kungenomajkis.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/virkad-doskallesjal-med-monster.html


----------



## moose (May 4, 2013)

OMFG!!! I was just looking for skull crochet! I'll give it a go later.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2013)

Finished the tiny cardigan...



Almost finished the turtle but need some eyes, anyone know where I can get these in town (London)?


> 9mm black acrylic safety eyes with plastic washers


----------



## RubyToogood (May 9, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Anyone know where I can get...
> ?


I'm going to Tooting for haberdashery this afternoon and will see if they have any!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2013)

Oooh, thank you.

I'm in central London tomorrow, so can try somewhere there too, but no idea where


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2013)

Help!

I need (really, I do _need _) some more Knit Picks Shine Worsted, in lots of colours! Does anyone know somewhere in the states that will ship to the UK? 

Great British Yarns are the only people I can find in the UK that stock it, but they hardly have any colours left


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2013)

Would sport weight doubled up = worsted?


----------



## moose (May 18, 2013)

Maybe, depending on the yarn. Tension square?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2013)

Will do when I get home, thought I'd be lazy and check here first


----------



## moose (May 19, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Will do when I get home, thought I'd be lazy and check here first


Wotcha making?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2013)

A little winter top with skulls on, going to use the skull snowflake pattern I think you posted up 

Still not done a swatch, but GBY haven't got the colours I'm after in sport weight either... have emailed to see if they'll get anything back in.

Going to start this in the meantime: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aviatrix-baby-hat


----------



## kebabking (Jul 12, 2013)

knitters,

could you settle a curiousness? i recently bought a thick wooly jumper that has a 10% silk content. i feels a bit softer than a similar jumper thts just 100% wool, but apart from that i don't really understand why you'd put silk into a wool jumper - should it be warmer/cooler, is it more likely to keep its shape, or should it change how i wash it?

i am utterly ignorant of the above, and would be grateful for any insight...


----------



## moose (Jul 13, 2013)

It's normally to give a bit of sheen to the yarn, and more interesting texture. You should definitely follow the washing instructions carefully.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 13, 2013)

cheers, most grateful - i will be very careful with it, it's one of the nicest jumpers i've ever owned...


----------



## Dr Nookie (Jul 29, 2013)

Obviously coming to this thread a zaggazillion years after it started, but I don't know how to knit and would love to learn even just how to do a scarf! Can anyone recommend a good beginners course in London? Feel a bit intimidated by the whole stitch and bitch thing, but then I dunno, maybe they're a good starting point?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 29, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Obviously coming to this thread a zaggazillion years after it started, but I don't know how to knit and would love to learn even just how to do a scarf! Can anyone recommend a good beginners course in London? Feel a bit intimidated by the whole stitch and bitch thing, but then I dunno, maybe they're a good starting point?


 
My group (which is barely staggering on atm due to people moving away etc) meets in a couple of weeks. I can get you started if you want to come along.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Jul 29, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> My group (which is barely staggering on atm due to people moving away etc) meets in a couple of weeks. I can get you started if you want to come along.


 
Ooh really? That's very kind of you! I shall ping you a PM my lovely!


----------



## buscador (Aug 25, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Obviously coming to this thread a zaggazillion years after it started, but I don't know how to knit and would love to learn even just how to do a scarf! Can anyone recommend a good beginners course in London? Feel a bit intimidated by the whole stitch and bitch thing, but then I dunno, maybe they're a good starting point?


Herne Hill Stitch and Bitch are very friendly - they meet every wednesday evening at 8pm - currently in the Regent Pub on Dulwich rd SE24. (used to be in the Snug in the Half Moon till it was flooded)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 26, 2013)

I learned to knit in a pub with some very friendly and patient S&Bs. I can't yet read a pattern or knit, talk and drink at the same time. Can make hats and scarves though and made some great friends.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm nervously looking forward to my first lesson with the lovely RubyToogood the Tuesday after next. Just need to buy my wool and my needles next week!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 30, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> I'm nervously looking forward to my first lesson with the lovely RubyToogood the Tuesday after next. Just need to buy my wool and my needles next week!


I can dig out spare wool and needles for you to learn with, no bother


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2013)

How did it go Dr Nookie?


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 15, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> How did it go Dr Nookie?



Well, after an appalling start where I seemed incapable of casting on a row (in my defence the pub was very dark, ahem), I managed to knit about eight whole rows. Woo! Did manage to gain a stitch somewhere along the line! Expect a completed scarf (that's the size of a blanket!) in about oooh Christmas 2014! 

Cheers for asking!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2013)

zora and RubyToogood taught me 

Sounds like you're doing great. It's a good winter hobby to have imo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2013)

I got this cardy out of storage for squidge; so now I need ( ) to try and make some booties to match, am halfway through the first one but my fingers are a bit buggered 







While I've got flickr open, this is the little red hoody I made too  don't think I posted a pic before, sorry if I did.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 15, 2013)

They're gorgeous, Bee.  And so cute!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2013)

Cheers, I reckon they'll fit her in about a month or so


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 17, 2013)

heads up for the knitters, new documentary series starting tomorrow night on bbc 4 fabric of britain. first ep is knitting, then needlework and wallpaper.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2013)

Sod my fingers, I can't not knit anymore. But I need some opinions on colour.

I have these booties for squidge...



So am going to make this dress to match  

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-jumper

Should I go for:

a) red dress with cream skulls or
b) cream dress with red skulls?


----------



## moose (Oct 24, 2013)

a)


----------



## eme (Oct 25, 2013)

Back on the knitting wagon - knitting Onda cardi from the Pompom mag in a lovely springy grellow... [Shakes fist at autumn...]


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 25, 2013)

eme said:


> Back on the knitting wagon - knitting Onda cardi from the Pompom mag in a lovely springy grellow... [Shakes fist at autumn...]


Good to hear you are finally doing the right thing  

I've just started on one of these, but in dark red with a sparkly silver star:


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2013)

I really should check my stash first 

Seems I'd already made the colour decision...



(can't afford more yarn so I hope it works)


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a question - I dont know much if anything about knitting but was wondering how much wool is needed to make something decent? Its for my sisters xmas pressie, I've bought 3 skiens of cashmere about 400m in length each. Is that enough to knit a scarf and hat/gloves or should I buy more, or how much would be needed to knit a jumper or something similar? Cheers in advance for any help


----------



## moose (Nov 30, 2013)

That's a real 'how long is a piece of string' question sunny jim . Depends on the pattern, the thickness of the yarn, the size of the needles, etc.
Are you on www.ravelry.com ? On there you could look up the yarn by name, and browse patterns and see how much you will need. 400m per skein feels like it would be lace weight or very fine wool, so you need to get cracking for xmas!


----------



## sunny jim (Dec 1, 2013)

OK let me put the question another way - If you were to receive a present of wool, how many balls of it would you be chuffed with to make something decent? Cheers again for any help.


----------



## moose (Dec 2, 2013)

ohhhhhh! sorry, I thought you were doing the knitting!  What you've got already sounds like a lovely pressie. Depending on the weight, she should get at least a scarf out of it.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello knitters  

SIL wants knitty stuff for Xmas, ime it's all a bit personal so I'd rather buy her a gift voucher. Any suggestions of a good online place I can get one from?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 3, 2013)

Also, I shall be frequenting this thread soon because I am going to knit a hat! 

Oh yes! 

And I will undoubtedly get in a mess


----------



## moose (Dec 3, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Hello knitters
> 
> SIL wants knitty stuff for Xmas, ime it's all a bit personal so I'd rather buy her a gift voucher. Any suggestions of a good online place I can get one from?


This place is pretty good (great range from cheapish to posh) and does gift cards. http://www.blacksheepwools.com/?gclid=CP-V4JzllLsCFYUewwodcCQA1g


----------



## wiskey (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers will have a look later


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2014)

May I just butt in with these pictures I found online?


----------



## moose (Jan 5, 2014)

I have the book of the cat knitting patterns - there are some lovely ones. Intrigued by that skeleton, too!


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 6, 2014)

Reading through this thread has inspired me to get knitting again so I've ordered some bamboo knitting needles, some really nice chunky wool & found a great jacket pattern so once everything turns up I'll be clicking away


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 8, 2014)

Herne Hill Stitch and Bitch still meets every wed evening in the Prince Regent, Dulwich Road, SE24 (opp Brockwell Lido) from about 8pm. Friendly mixed bunch - some beginners and some experts. Anyone is welcome - all types of stitching welcome. Lots of chatting.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 9, 2014)

I have started up my knitting again and determined to finish something more than a scarf or hat. I have 2 jumpers that have been on the go for YEARs now  )


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been trawling the internet & have found loads of nice patterns & the best is they're free. They mostly seem to be US sites and seem to go in for the circular needles I prefer using double ended ones myself but I can't see any problems using straight needles instead if they're long enough.


----------



## keithy (Jan 12, 2014)

I just finished this baby blanket. It is TINY, but she is a small baby so fingers crossed they will find some use for it :/

http://instagram.com/p/jESXnrneaV/


----------



## moose (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice! Looks like you're a very even knitter.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 12, 2014)

I was reassured when I did a rather small baby blanket by my knitting forum who claimed that a small blanket was useful in a buggy. Have you blocked it? Would that enlarge it a bit?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 13, 2014)

keithy said:


> I just finished this baby blanket. It is TINY, but she is a small baby so fingers crossed they will find some use for it :/
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/jESXnrneaV/


that's really nice and a lovely colour!


----------



## keithy (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks! It's the first proper thing I've knitted in ages so am happy with it. 

I haven't blocked it - I am a bit nervous to do it incase I manage to ruin it somehow


----------



## crustychick (Mar 4, 2014)

can anyone recommend a baby knitting book to me? something with good, versatile patterns, with easily available/not too expensive yarn recommendations


----------



## moose (Mar 4, 2014)

Do you definitely want a book, or will online resources do? (and congrats!)


----------



## crustychick (Mar 6, 2014)

moose said:


> Do you definitely want a book, or will online resources do? (and congrats!)


I do like a good book, but some good online resources are also welcomed 

I am rubbish at yarn substitution (I know it should be easy but I think I've got it, then get to the yarn shop and am stumped) which is why I thought a book for a yarn that's easy to get hold of might be a good idea  as online stuff that I find often has expensive yarns suggested... happy to be persuaded otherwise!


----------



## moose (Mar 6, 2014)

Well if you sign up to Ravelry, you can search for patterns by yarn name or by yarn weight - most baby stuff is double knitting or 4 ply so it's easy to do substitutions. 

I've knitted a few things for friends' babies from this book - again, I've just used bog-standard DK or 4ply as necessary.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2014)

Every baby needs a pair of saartje booties


----------



## Mogden (May 18, 2014)

Okay I'm in the right place now. Thanks Biddlybee.

I'm still trying to tackle crochet. I've used all manners of wools and threads, bamboo, plastic, metal hooks. I just can't see the stitches. I'm fine with a slip knot and can chain stitch but coming back the other way is a nightmare. Any hints and tips appreciated.


----------



## Greebo (May 18, 2014)

Mogden said:


> <snip>I just can't see the stitches. I'm fine with a slip knot and can chain stitch but coming back the other way is a nightmare. Any hints and tips appreciated.


Think big.  Forget dainty until you've got a better feel for what you're doing.  A 7mm hook (or bigger) and double knitting yarn makes it a lot easier to see what you're doing.  Bright/light colours and a yarn which doesn't split are also helpful.

One of these links might help:
youtube double crochet in UK terms 



Spoiler







http://www.learn2knit.co.uk/crochet/basic-stitches.php
http://slugsontherefrigerator.com/uk-double-crochet/
http://www.wikihow.com/Do-Double-Crochet#Double_Crochet_-_U.K._Version


----------



## Mogden (May 18, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Think big.  Forget dainty until you've got a better feel for what you're doing.  A 7mm hook (or bigger) and double knitting yarn makes it a lot easier to see what you're doing.  Bright/light colours and a yarn which doesn't split are also helpful.
> 
> One of these links might help:
> youtube double crochet in UK terms
> ...



Thanks Greebo. I shall have another crack at it this week. Doesn't help that I'm a leftie too!


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Thanks Greebo. I shall have another crack at it this week. Doesn't help that I'm a leftie too!


Why on earth didn't you say so?  No wonder you've had so much difficulty!  If you're a leftie learning from a rightie (or vice versa) you need to sit opposite each other instead of side by side.  And most youtube clips are going to look confusing for that same reason.

One book (a slim paperback which'd easily fit in a large pocket or small bag) aimed at beginners, lefthanded as well as right, with diagrams given for both hands:
Crochet Unravelled by Claire Bojczuk, Pottage Publishing ISBN 0-9548296-0-3  (my copy was £6.99)  www.pottagepublishing.co.uk

When you get slightly more confident, or want something to work towards, have a look here.  http://dorischancrochet.com/  Doris Chan's done quite a bit to update the craft - scaling up traditional doyley patterns to make shawls, and encouraging the use of larger hooks to work the same old stitches and motifs but with a far looser tension which gives the crochet a lot more drape.  Bear in mind that she uses US crochet terms, which can be confusing for UK beginners.

BTW I'm afraid I have a far less rosetinted view of crochet and other types of needlework, knowing quite how many hours of work go in for very little in return.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 19, 2014)

I'm wondering if your starting chain is too tight if you can't locate the holes easily.


----------



## Mogden (May 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Why on earth didn't you say so?  No wonder you've had so much difficulty!  If you're a leftie learning from a rightie (or vice versa) you need to sit opposite each other instead of side by side.  And most youtube clips are going to look confusing for that same reason.
> 
> One book (a slim paperback which'd easily fit in a large pocket or small bag) aimed at beginners, lefthanded as well as right, with diagrams given for both hands:
> Crochet Unravelled by Claire Bojczuk, Pottage Publishing ISBN 0-9548296-0-3  (my copy was £6.99)  www.pottagepublishing.co.uk
> ...





RubyToogood said:


> I'm wondering if your starting chain is too tight if you can't locate the holes easily.



I have to pop off in a bit but yes I know me being a leftie is an issue but I'm a stubborn goat and thought I could learn this on my own. Apparently not. I shall pick over those links later and I am grateful for the help. I've tried loose and tight and jumbo yarn and nothing seems to help. I have been trying it right handed a bit but I can't get the tension right that side. And left gets confusing. I WILL get it


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm wondering if your starting chain is too tight if you can't locate the holes easily.


Good point, I've found that it helps to do the foundation chain with a hook one size larger than the rest.


----------



## Mogden (May 19, 2014)

Hmmm that slugs on the fridge link is quite useful and I am using that exact yarn. Looks like my Boodles stuff anyway. I am trying it right handed for now. To me my crochet this evening looks wonky. I think this is where I get frustrated cos I know logically crochet is just a series of knots and it should look neat and tidy whereas mine looks a bit bunched up, tension I know, and the knots don't look quite right. Practice should iron all that. Maybe I need to be posting here to get me doing it more often and not just sitting all night refreshing the New Posts page! I'm tempted to try smaller yarn but that makes me more frustrated I think cos I'm straining to see things.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Hmmm that slugs on the fridge link is quite useful and I am using that exact yarn. Looks like my Boodles stuff anyway. I am trying it right handed for now. To me my crochet this evening looks wonky. I think this is where I get frustrated cos I know logically crochet is just a series of knots and it should look neat and tidy whereas mine looks a bit bunched up, tension I know, and the knots don't look quite right. Practice should iron all that. <snip>


How many rows/rounds in are you?  Sometimes crochet looks wonky because the weight isn't pulling it straight yet or there aren't the stabilising bits of the motif done yet.  Those lovely regular motifs and rows you see in books?  Before the picture was taken, those bits were probably damped down and blocked (stretched into shape and pinned before drying).  Your work will look a lot more like that by the time it's finished.

The other thing which struck me is that if you keep working, undoing, and then reworking the same bit of yarn, it gets kinked.  That's not a huge problem when more experienced, but it can floor beginners. If this happens, find a safety pin and put the pin of it through the loop on the hook.  Now remove the hook.  Cut the yarn, leaving about a tail roughly one handspan long.  Then start again, once more with feeling, preferably after a teabreak.

FWIW I'm one (central) round into the first of 4 huge exploded lace motifs of Doris Chan's Farpoint crocheted topper.  It's rated as "easy", we'll see.


----------



## moose (Jun 5, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Doesn't help that I'm a leftie too!


D'oh! I totally need to come and get tattooed in Derby and meet you for lessons - I'm a left-handed crocheter! I couldn't do it for YEARS till I met a leftie at Glastonbury who taught me, then I was away!


----------



## Mogden (Jun 5, 2014)

Greebo said:


> How many rows/rounds in are you?  Sometimes crochet looks wonky because the weight isn't pulling it straight yet or there aren't the stabilising bits of the motif done yet.  Those lovely regular motifs and rows you see in books?  Before the picture was taken, those bits were probably damped down and blocked (stretched into shape and pinned before drying).  Your work will look a lot more like that by the time it's finished.
> 
> The other thing which struck me is that if you keep working, undoing, and then reworking the same bit of yarn, it gets kinked.  That's not a huge problem when more experienced, but it can floor beginners. If this happens, find a safety pin and put the pin of it through the loop on the hook.  Now remove the hook.  Cut the yarn, leaving about a tail roughly one handspan long.  Then start again, once more with feeling, preferably after a teabreak.
> 
> FWIW I'm one (central) round into the first of 4 huge exploded lace motifs of Doris Chan's Farpoint crocheted topper.  It's rated as "easy", we'll see.


Oh my! I'm about two rows in on a line and then it all gets pulled apart again cos it doesn't look good. Maybe I need to put my foot down and make myself do a square at least. All those patterns abbreviations confuse me so I think I will need to write them out long hand before I can do anything resembling a round.



moose said:


> D'oh! I totally need to come and get tattooed in Derby and meet you for lessons - I'm a left-handed crocheter! I couldn't do it for YEARS till I met a leftie at Glastonbury who taught me, then I was away!


Yes please moose. As if you need an excuse for a tattoo!


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 16, 2014)

Urbs, I have a knitting question.   How do I do a yo2?  (From an American pattern)

I can't find a good explanation online.  The worst bit is I've successfully made this pattern before (it's Monkey, from Knitty) and I used to be a really competent (maybe even approaching expert!) knitter, but I have forgotten everything.   The other night I knitted away for ages actually doing normal purls incorrectly - I forgot to bring the yarn to the front of the work.  

I love these socks and want to make them again since I lost the original pair and I also think they are a good project to remember lots of techniques, but I'm stumped by the yo2 (so far that's all that has be stupmed, I will probably be back with more questions on the next line of the work).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2014)

Doesn't YO mean yarn over? 
yo2 = yarn over twice or yarn over two stitches?


----------



## crustychick (Aug 16, 2014)

This is my favourite explanation about how to do a yo, as it varies depending on what stitches you're doing it between... http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/yarn-over.htm as you're doing it between a knit and a knit stitch, you just wrap the wool around the right needle from back to front then hold at the back again for a single yo. Then you will have an extra "stitch" to knit in the next row. For yo2, just wrap the wool around the right needle twice to create two extra stitches.

ETA: I am also just relearning again so maybe someone more experienced will be along shortly to say that's wrong


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 16, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Doesn't YO mean yarn over?
> yo2 = yarn over twice or yarn over two stitches?


It does, but I still made a hames of it when I tried to do what I thought was the obvious thing.


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks Crusty!  I will try that later, once I make my sock ribbing a little longer (yes, I am putting off attempting this yo again :s)


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 16, 2014)

crustychick sounds correct to me. The pattern does state yo2 = yarn over twice.

I usually can't remember which way to wrap the wool round the needle for a yarn over but it doesn't really matter too much. You just want to wrap it in such a way that there are two knittable loops on the needle when you come back to them on the next round (preferably not twisted in a weird way or anything).


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 16, 2014)

Meanwhile the knitting urge has come over me again now it's cooled down a bit and I'm planning a baggy jumper in random stripes. I have lots of dk, I reckon I can do some maths and knit a smaller size and it'll work: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/benton-2


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2014)

crustychick said:


> This is my favourite explanation <snip>


That sounds like what I've guessed it was before, and it worked. Thanks for the link.  


Chick Webb said:


> It does, but I still made a hames of it when I tried to do what I thought was the obvious thing.


FWIW it's not just you.  I find that I often need two attempts to make sense of each bit of a pattern I haven't recently worked on, and that's after copying it out longhand and drawing the stitch diagram to get a better idea of what needs doing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2014)

I've cast on something for the first time in over a year. A project I promised a mate months ago.

Been scouring patterns for something to make the girl, but she really doesn't need any clothes, or toys, might make her a couple of hats 

Then maybe attempt something for myself


----------



## moose (Aug 16, 2014)

This is my problem, Biddlybee - I've stopped knitting because I just don't need any more _stuff_. There's no more room for cushions, blankets or jumpers.


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 16, 2014)

Graaaahhh, I just had to rip out my sock yet again.  I'm getting closer and closer, but something is still going wrong (now I'm not sure if it's the yo2, because there's other weird stuff going on in the pattern too).  I don't know should I give it one more go, or look for an easier sock to get back into the swing of knitting.   The worst bit is the yarn is so light and the stitches so small, I can't rip back a few lines to somewhere before I made a mistake - I have to rip the whole lot and start again. Boo hoo.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 16, 2014)

Chick Webb said:


> Graaaahhh, I just had to rip out my sock yet again.  I'm getting closer and closer, but something is still going wrong (now I'm not sure if it's the yo2, because there's other weird stuff going on in the pattern too).  I don't know should I give it one more go, or look for an easier sock to get back into the swing of knitting.   The worst bit is the yarn is so light and the stitches so small, I can't rip back a few lines to somewhere before I made a mistake - I have to rip the whole lot and start again. Boo hoo.


Put a lifeline in. Keep going and don't despair - you'll crack it!


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 16, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Put a lifeline in. Keep going and don't despair - you'll crack it!


That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## crustychick (Aug 16, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Put a lifeline in. Keep going and don't despair - you'll crack it!


That is genius!


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 24, 2014)

I figured it out!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful! What wool is it?


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 24, 2014)

The label got lost a long time ago, but I remember it was an Opal yarn, and label looked like this:





I have finished the first sock! 

This sock yarn is the last ball of yarn I have from my previous knitting life.  When I moved to London six or so years ago I deliberately left most of my knitting needles behind and gave away all my yarn, because I thought as a hobby it ends up taking up too much space (and money).  Now I've decided to take it up again, but I'm determined not to buy a load of yarn I'll never use this time.  I wonder how long that resolution will last .


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 24, 2014)

Lovely Chick Webb 

I've cast on a second project... tiny fingerless gloves


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 24, 2014)

Ohh, I've never tried gloves.  I'm sure they're challenging.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a yen for some of this sock yarn in the colours of the tube map, but I think she only ever made one batch: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/117009500/mind-the-gap-self-striping-sock-yarn


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 24, 2014)

That is very class, Ruby.  But have you beheld THIS: 




I think this was another one-ball handmade wonder from Etsy as well.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 24, 2014)

Chick Webb said:


> That is very class, Ruby.  But have you beheld THIS:
> I think this was another one-ball handmade wonder from Etsy as well.



What is that, sushi?

While we're at it, I came across this yesterday. I can't help thinking that if your gauge was even a TEENY bit out you'd be stuffed.


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 7, 2014)

I've finished my socks, and am now yarn-less.  

Where do you lot get your yarn?  Online or real shops.  It's insane that I don't know where the yarn shops are in London considering how long I've been here and the fact that they used to be the first thing I'd seek out in any city I was in.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 7, 2014)

Chick Webb said:


> I've finished my socks, and am now yarn-less.
> 
> Where do you lot get your yarn?  Online or real shops.  It's insane that I don't know where the yarn shops are in London considering how long I've been here and the fact that they used to be the first thing I'd seek out in any city I was in.


Whereabouts are you and what are you after? I mostly use real shops so I can see what I'm getting, unless I already know what it's like. Sharp Works near Herne Hill station is excellent (friendly, helpful, a very good range from cheapo to swanky). Sometimes I go to John Lewis. Libertys only does Rowan. Other well-known shops are iKnit in Waterloo, which I have an irrational dislike of, and Loop in Islington, which specialises in incredibly expensive yarn shorn from baby ostriches and hand-dyed in Stoke Newington.

Well done on the socks, but where are the pics???


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry Ruby! I had them on yesterday and was sticking my feet up in the air trying to get a pic, but it wasn't working.  I'll get someone to take a photo for me later.  

I'm in North West.  I don't mind traveling though.  I need to go to real shop, since I I don't know what I'm going to make next yet and need inspiration.  I've seen Loop's site and thought it looked like a mad expensive place alright!  I've actually never been in John Lewis.  My sister bought a sewing machine in there though.  I should have known they'd do yarn.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 7, 2014)

Hm, north west I dunno, unless John Lewis in Brent Cross have wool - their store guide says haberdashery but that could mean anything. The Oxford St branch has a big range.

If you are looking online, hejhog is usually cheap and Kemps do amazing bargains sometimes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2014)

I've a question... if I want to add some snowflakes around the bottom of a jumper would I be better off with fair isle or intarsia? You can't knit intarsia in the round can you, because the colour would always be in the wrong place 

What tips have you got for fair isle for me?



RubyToogood said:


> I have a yen for some of this sock yarn in the colours of the tube map, but I think she only ever made one batch: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/117009500/mind-the-gap-self-striping-sock-yarn


End of the week missus... http://trailingclouds.bigcartel.com/product/mind-the-gap-self-striping-sock-yarn

(edit: I really want some now too )


----------



## moose (Sep 30, 2014)

Fairisle, if you're in the round. You'd need to be really careful with tension, though. I sometimes add more motifs and space them closer together, so I have less stranding across big gaps. And twist your yarns every 3 stitches unless they're very chunky.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> I've a question... if I want to add some snowflakes around the bottom of a jumper would I be better off with fair isle or intarsia? You can't knit intarsia in the round can you, because the colour would always be in the wrong place
> 
> What tips have you got for fair isle for me?



You actually can do intarsia in the round. I know this because I once started a plain pair of socks intending to put intarsia trucks on them (nephew) and then went "Ah" when I got to the intarsia bit. But I looked it up on Ravelry and lo and behold, some clever person had invented a way to do it. There's probably a video on Youtube. You're not really working in the round, you're working back and forth, but when you get to the ends you sort of knit some stitches together so there's no break. It's not perfect, it makes a slight line, but it's ok*.

Really, it depends how many snowflakes and how big I think. If it were flat, would you do them intarsia or fairisle?

*ETA I've just looked up my Ravelry project and I used something called the wrap and turn method.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 30, 2014)

there's always duplicate stitch :thumbs :


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2014)

Alternatively you could cardiganise it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't want a cardigan though.

If it were flat I'd probably do intarsia, because that's what I know, but fairisle would mean a lot less ends.

I was going to take the snowflake pattern from this tunic, so they're quite close. I think twisting every three stitches should work.

What's duplicate stitch?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Don't want a cardigan though.
> 
> If it were flat I'd probably do intarsia, because that's what I know, but fairisle would mean a lot less ends.
> 
> I was going to take the snowflake pattern from this tunic, so they're quite close. I think twisting every three stitches should work.



Nice flakes, and blatantly done fairisle in the round.

Duplicate stitch is where you just embroider the pattern on afterwards, following the path of the yarn so it looks like you knitted it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2014)

It's for squidge not me, so I think I'll risk it with the fairisle 

I'm crap at wrap and turn 

Just watched a video of duplicate stitching, that's handy to know 

Cheers you lot.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 30, 2014)

your jackalopes were duplicate stitched. but i'd definitely fairisle those snowflakes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2014)

I never noticed they were slightly raised


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2014)

It's not the same kind of wrap and turn as you do for socks but anyway. If you get stuck with the fairisle, shout. Your tension can be quite a bit tighter, it's sometimes a good idea to go up a needle size when you get to that bit.

I can't believe all those jackalopes were duplicate stitched


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 30, 2014)

i remember testing fairisling them in the flat  never again


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 30, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> I can't believe all those jackalopes were duplicate stitched



45 minutes a piece  labour of love :thumbs :


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2014)

Blimey  I'm scared to count them! 



RubyToogood said:


> It's not the same kind of wrap and turn as you do for socks but anyway. If you get stuck with the fairisle, shout. Your tension can be quite a bit tighter, it's sometimes a good idea to go up a needle size when you get to that bit.
> 
> I can't believe all those jackalopes were duplicate stitched


Ah ok, and cheers for the tip. It's a top down jumper, so I'll bung in a lifeline before I start the snowflakes.


----------



## moose (Sep 30, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> I can't believe all those jackalopes were duplicate stitched


 me neither!!


----------



## moose (Sep 30, 2014)

So what's anyone's favourite Superwash DK yarn, then?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2014)

moose said:


> So what's anyone's favourite Superwash DK yarn, then?


Aaaah, my specialist subject! <cracks knuckles>

I would rank them as follows (starting with the worst):

Emu Superwash: a bit scratchy and grim. Do not buy.
Debbie Bliss Rialto DK: ok but a bit over-processed for me (tho some may find it softer). Also expensive.

Rico Essentials Merino DK: ditto but cheaper (probably same manufacturer)
King Cole Merino DK: good colour range, nice wool
Wendy Merino DK: ditto
Rowan Pure Wool DK: very good colour range, nice wool, fractionally softer

Cygnet Superwash: my favourite mainly because I like the colours and it's nice wool and cheap. They have a red, a light blue and a sea green that I use over and over.
TBH I think the top 4 are much of a muchness, and it's down to what colour you want and how rich you are. I have most of these here if you want me to squish them and rate the softness.

Have I missed any?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh I forgot (having looked it up) - Cascade and Artesano are now doing superwash DK. I haven't seen the Cascade (it's probably good) but the Artesano is nice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2014)

I like king cole merino, it doesn't make me itch 

I'm now a massive fan of knitpicks shine, but because it's American you get sport and worsted.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2014)

That's not wool though


----------



## moose (Sep 30, 2014)

Blimey, RubyToogood you're an superwashgeek! I'm going to have a go at the Cygnet, as it's so damned cheap, and see how it goes. Ta.


----------



## minnyp (Oct 2, 2014)

I use double knit from an old lady private home seller, cheap but good.


----------



## minnyp (Oct 2, 2014)

paintons fab, I just looked.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 3, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> I like king cole merino, it doesn't make me itch


Interesting - they sell it as anti-tickle, fairly surprised it works!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Interesting - they sell it as anti-tickle, fairly surprised it works!


I think it's lanolin that makes me itch, so maybe they've processed that out somehow?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm a bit stuck, the recommended cast on for this jumper is tubular, which is a right fucking pain in the round. I've tried once and twisted it and buggered it up. Is there another equally stretchy cast on?

Completely unrelated, I've got 8 copies of Designer Knitting (2009-2010) does anyone want them?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 11, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm a bit stuck, the recommended cast on for this jumper is tubular, which is a right fucking pain in the round. I've tried once and twisted it and buggered it up. Is there another equally stretchy cast on?
> 
> Completely unrelated, I've got 8 copies of Designer Knitting (2009-2010) does anyone want them?


I've actually never done tubular. A couple of times now I've come across it and thought "bugger this, I'm not learning a new cast on technique when I know several perfectly good ones already". Would a sock cast on do? You know, the one where you do a cat's cradle round your fingers and create stitches with one needle? That's very stretchy.

Also, is it bottom up or top down, this jumper? If it's top down you don't necessarily want it to be that stretchy or the weight of the jumper will end up pulling it down.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2014)

Top down, but it's for squidge, and kids have big heads 

I've never made socks, do you mean the way @ zora casts on? Long tail?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 11, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Top down, but it's for squidge, and kids have big heads
> 
> I've never made socks, do you mean the way @ zora casts on? Long tail?


Yes, long tail, I can't remember what zora does but almost certainly.

Can I have Designer Knitting Winter 2008/9 if you're chucking that? Ta.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2014)

Cool, once this welt has healed I'll use that 

I'll put it aside for you 

I'll post the others in recycle forum if no other interest here.


----------



## moose (Oct 11, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm a bit stuck, the recommended cast on for this jumper is tubular, which is a right fucking pain in the round. I've tried once and twisted it and buggered it up. Is there another equally stretchy cast on?


I always use either a knit cast on or a cable cast on, and if it needs to be stretch, I use bigger needles. Works for me  Never been able to get my head round the thumb and 1 needle types cos I'm left handed.


----------



## campanula (Oct 12, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Emu Superwash: a bit scratchy and grim. Do not buy.
> 
> Debbie Bliss Rialto DK: ok but a bit over-processed for me (tho some may find it softer). Also expensive.
> 
> ...


I have been having a love thing with Drops yarns - good prices, nice colours, cheap ....but yep, King Cole is a default option.

Feeling congratulatory having just learned how to crochet granny squares and embarked on a stash-busting seat-cover...which required 89 of the buggers (naturally, on a titchy tiny little hook) - finished today - never crocheting again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Aaaah, my specialist subject! <cracks knuckles>
> 
> I would rank them as follows (starting with the worst):
> 
> ...


Is there anywhere local that stocks King Cole/Wendy/Cygnet?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 14, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Is there anywhere local that stocks King Cole/Wendy/Cygnet?


Sharp Works def has Wendy, Morleys has Cygnet. King Cole I don't think I've seen.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2014)

Cheers lovely.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 14, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Cheers lovely.


Hang on, I tell a lie. Morleys has Wendy also, not Cygnet.


----------



## campanula (Oct 21, 2014)

I have (stupidly)promised 2 jumpers for Xmas....so at least one of them has got to be in a thick yarn - preferably no more than 15st:10cms or 6mm needles....without going fuzzy and bobbly (like the bloody Debbie Bliss stuff I used for the only thing I had knitted for myself for at least 10 years....very cross at being a cheapskate). Keep looking at Rowan Big Wool (and wincing at cost). Suggestions? Needs to be plain colours (I am so over colourblends).


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 21, 2014)

campanula said:


> I have (stupidly)promised 2 jumpers for Xmas....so at least one of them has got to be in a thick yarn - preferably no more than 15st:10cms or 6mm needles....without going fuzzy and bobbly (like the bloody Debbie Bliss stuff I used for the only thing I had knitted for myself for at least 10 years....very cross at being a cheapskate). Keep looking at Rowan Big Wool (and wincing at cost). Suggestions? Needs to be plain colours (I am so over colourblends).


You could just use two strands of dk, I think this works out fairly cheap and is about a chunky (according to a knitting friend).

Or look for a bargain: http://www.hejhog-uk.com/king-cole-merino-blend-chunky
http://www.hejhog-uk.com/king-cole-merino-blend-chunky


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 21, 2014)

Actually there is quite a lot of the King Cole on ebay cheap, it's been discontinued: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/?_nkw=king cole merino chunky&clk_rvr_id=717677166274


----------



## campanula (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, I am there - followed your earlier linkie to hejhog...cheers, feel quite optimistic (I once took 11 years to finish a child's jumper)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2014)

Merino blend chunky is lovely to knit with... I made this with it last year, no the year before, I can't remember  but it's nice to knit with


----------



## campanula (Oct 22, 2014)

Storming! Wool on the way, pattern picked (78 st across back - yay), black and red stripes, miles of mindless st.st. brilliant.

I became a nana 3 years ago and the needles have been in  a blur of tiny garments ever since....but, being such tiny amounts, I pushed the boat out with silks and baby cashmere.....so (tricky) daughter will be expecting summat similar (and not the plain old merino I was planning)


----------



## campanula (Oct 25, 2014)

wool arrived and immediately got madly ambitious, embarking on Norwegian twined knitting rib.....to avoid that rolled up edge but without an actual rib, going for a simple red and black 3 yarn cast on then twining the wool - looks like st.st but stays flat.

We shall see - have been arsing about all morning and have done bugger all so far......


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 25, 2014)

campanula said:


> Norwegian twined knitting rib


Never heard of it!


----------



## moose (Oct 25, 2014)

That's how I do the back of heels on socks, for extra reinforcement.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2014)

I've finally cast on the jumper \o/

Am a bit worried it'll be shite, and whether I'd be better off buying one from Sainsburys 






Think I'll put a lifeline in before I do the snowflakes, then if they're crap, I'll think of something else


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 28, 2014)

noooo yours will be teh  bee. and perfect now the evenings are drawing in. my first foray into fairisle was to knit a christmas stocking for kid1 (before kid2! ) which was just an upsized fairisle sock, with snowflakes. was a lovely wintry project just like yours 

eta


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2014)

Bloody hell, I won't post a pic of mine after seeing them  

They're lovely! Very pretty snowflakes!


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 28, 2014)

i managed to shrink myself down using 5mm needles and aran yarn - made a much easier introduction :thumbs : fairisle really is loads of fun once you wrap your head around it, and more forgiving than you might imagine - lace is *hard* for me but i <3 fairisle, hope you do too, it's magic


----------



## moose (Oct 28, 2014)

I need to be very chilled out for fair isle, otherwise it's a puckered mess.


----------



## campanula (Nov 1, 2014)

I love colourwork...although much less keen on intarsia.......but I have been utterly idle doing the new jumper. Mr Camps wanted black and red stripes but managed to shame him (what are you....six?) into accepting narrow (2 row) stripes, avoiding endless weaving ends, the curse of fairisle. Rattling through it - back, front and a sleeve in a week although it gets increasingly slower during the long middle stage, picking up speed once I get to a decreasing yoke.....but it is not unknown for garments to languish for weeks waiting for buttons to be sewn on seams joined (the biggest con, to my mind).


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## moose (Dec 31, 2014)

Planning out a circular yolk pattern for a cardigan. The cardi will be black, so what's black here will be white, and red will be red.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2015)

What's in between the heart and anchor?

So I finished the jumper and was frantically blocking it on christmas eve  managed a quick fix and she was happy to wear it all of christmas day  (I think I might make her a dress/pinny for this year ).






I was going to make myself a pair of gauntlets, but the wool I was planning on using is sock weight, so it would take bloody forever, but it's the tube colours yarn and I don't really want to make socks - any ideas?

While I'm deciding and waiting on the wool to make this (for me!), I'm going to knit some fingerless gloves for a present, just can't decide on the pattern yet - simple, cabled or lace?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2015)

I didn't post was I was going to originally, which is that I think I might rip the whole jumper in about a month  The wool is so lovely, but the fit is rubbish, it was top down though, so I could rip until before the fairisle and just add a few stripes, or an animal?


----------



## moose (Jan 8, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> What's in between the heart and anchor?


Supposed to be a rose. I pinched it off another patter where it looks more convincing when knitted 

Shame you're still not 100% happy with little'un's jumper, but I guess if you rip, you can knit something next size up. It could be the endlessly recycled jumper!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh yeh, so it is 

I love the snowflakes, but it's too small for her really.


----------



## etnea (Jan 9, 2015)

That jumper's dead cute Biddlybee 
The good thing though, if you decide to rip the bottom and make it longer, is that clothes for smalls are quick 
So I finished the owl mittens, (no photo, and I sent them to Shelley, but I think she put a picture of them on the Christmas presents thread) and also a stripy hoodie for the boy (grrrrr stripes - never again, too many ends to sew in, and too bulky along the seams, but he's bloody wearing it anyway  ) and am back to making Yet More Socks.  I am SICK of making socks, but have a massive stash of sock wool.  Any ideas? 
I've banned myself from buying any more new wool/fabric cos really I need to use up as much of my stash as I can before we move.  Might try and get started on the dinosaur quilt for the boy soon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 9, 2015)

Heh, I'm not a very quick knitter, but it should be way quicker than anything for me 

I'll have a search for the mittens. I've gone back to my idea of gauntlets to use up the sock yarn. A shawl or lacy scarf might work too?


----------



## etnea (Jan 9, 2015)

I never, ever make grown up sized things, apart from accessories, I just get massively bored halfway through.  In fact, I have a ballerina cardigan that I started before we left Brixton, and that has been halfway round the world with me, and is Still Not Finished


----------



## etnea (Jan 9, 2015)

(that's more than 7 years btw)


----------



## moose (Jan 9, 2015)

I've made lots of scarf/wrap shawl things out of sock yarn, and also armwarmers, etnea - I have no idea whether your weather warrants arm-warming, but wraps are always handy to have in your bag in case it turns chilly.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 9, 2015)

jumper is gorgeous bee  if you can face ripping it back i would, it deserves plenty of wear.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 9, 2015)

If I rip it back I won't do the snowflakes again  I reckon a lizard or squirrel in one corner, or a hare or a jackalope


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2015)

Argh, realised I won't have enough of the cream wool to finish it off


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 11, 2015)

I like the flakes! You just need to do them on a larger needle.

Or you could just do stripes, but I think that would be a shame.


----------



## campanula (Jan 13, 2015)

etnea said:


> That jumper's dead cute Biddlybee
> The good thing though, if you decide to rip the bottom and make it longer, is that clothes for smalls are quick
> So I finished the owl mittens, (no photo, and I sent them to Shelley, but I think she put a picture of them on the Christmas presents thread) and also a stripy hoodie for the boy (grrrrr stripes - never again, too many ends to sew in, and too bulky along the seams, but he's bloody wearing it anyway  ) and am back to making Yet More Socks.  I am SICK of making socks, but have a massive stash of sock wool.  Any ideas?
> I've banned myself from buying any more new wool/fabric cos really I need to use up as much of my stash as I can before we move.  Might try and get started on the dinosaur quilt for the boy soon.



 I learnt to crochet granny squares and used years of stash making a blanket....although it was bloody boring by the end and I honestly expect to never do another granny square again.
I confess to making lots of tiny things unless I use huge needles and chunky wool - I have a sort of unofficial rule to never have to do in excess of 90 stitches across a back. I can whip up a jumper in a couple of weeks but my record for finishing is 17 years...for a Rowan cotton textured jumper for eldest child...which I eventually wore (twice). It still hangs on a hanger where I keep it as a sort of lesson (and goad).
 I love 2 row stripes in alternate colours - no ends...but have done that look to death.


----------



## campanula (Jan 13, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Argh, realised I won't have enough of the cream wool to finish it off



Can you extend the length in red? I have had to add various frills and the like on the ends of jumpers and cardies for my rapidly growing grandchild - sometimes between starting and finishing, a couple more inches have been needed.
Yours is definitely worth working on though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2015)

Supergran(dma) has just knitted her an aran, so I'm not sure she needs another jumper.

So I think I will rip it. It's two strands of yarn, so should have enough to make this for the autumn for her... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mauna


----------



## etnea (Jan 14, 2015)

campanula said:


> I learnt to crochet granny squares and used years of stash making a blanket....although it was bloody boring by the end and I honestly expect to never do another granny square again.


 I've got one of these on the go from the leftovers of dozens of pairs of completed socks...
I've got lots of unused balls of sock wool to find an alternate use for.  Self patterning, so I don't think lacy/intricate stuff looks good.  I guess i may have to go with armwarmers/mittens.


----------



## moose (Jan 14, 2015)

etnea said:


> I've got one of these on the go from the leftovers of dozens of pairs of completed socks...
> I've got lots of unused balls of sock wool to find an alternate use for.  Self patterning, so I don't think lacy/intricate stuff looks good.  I guess i may have to go with armwarmers/mittens.


If you can bear something repetitive but not as bad as squares, the ubiquitous Japanese Flower Scarf looks ok if you do it in sock yarn, not bothering about the colour changes, just using 2 toning yarns for each flower. Here's the proper one, I'll try to find a pic of mine later, which was sock yarn. http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2011/03/japanese-flower-scarf-ta-dah.html


----------



## etnea (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks moose that's pretty 
I guess I could make the granny squares Ive already done into a cushion cover, and use the rest of the leftovers for JFS.
Meanwhile I have started another damn sock.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2015)

When you lot say "rip" do you mean pull it all back?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 26, 2015)

Shirl said:


> When you lot say "rip" do you mean pull it all back?


It's the American word for unravelling.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> It's the American word for unravelling.


Thanks. I like it, I'm going to use it. It might make me sound more like a proper knitter


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 26, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Thanks. I like it, I'm going to use it. It might make me sound more like a proper knitter


I always think it sounds unnecessarily violent.


----------



## moose (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't like 'frogging' either.


----------



## campanula (Feb 28, 2015)

moose said:


> I don't like 'frogging' either.



me neither. Ripping is an appropriate term for what I do (including violence). For quite a long while, I thought frogging was akin to felting.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 28, 2015)

BTW I have assorted money off codes for loveknitting.com if anyone wants one (between 15 and 20%)


----------



## moose (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm fairisling like a maniac but it's puckered to buggery. Hope it flattens out with blocking


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2015)

I am knitting this, in lurid orange, in the vain hope that because it's chunky I might get it finished before the weather warms up. http://untangling-knots.com/shop/patterns/garments/henriette/


----------



## moose (Mar 1, 2015)

That's very nice! Can't wait to see the lurid orange


----------



## Shirl (Mar 3, 2015)

What is frogging?  
I finished a cardigan that I've been knitting for a while and wore it to work today. I even got compliments which was nice as I'm not that great a knitter these days. I'm also more than half way through a jumper and I seem to have got the bug because I've identified 4 more projects that I want to get on with. 
The wool is being paid for with money I would previously spent on wine and now that I'm not drinking much, I can see straight enough to knit in the evenings


----------



## moose (Mar 3, 2015)

Frogging is unravelling, Shirl
You know you aren't allowed to say you've knitting summat without posting pics 

Fairisle skull cardi is done... but oh the ends to sew in!!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 3, 2015)

So is frogging the same as ripping? Is that american too?
pic on it's way.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 3, 2015)

Well it's not very flattering but I had the skirt and nothing to wear with it so I bought the wool. I'm hoping to improve with each new piece I knit and also to wear a better bra in future


----------



## moose (Mar 3, 2015)

I like it!  Fiendish to make up, too - well done! You don't look out of practice at all.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2015)

moose and RubyToogood
I'm knitting a jumper in rib. K2 P1 type rib
Now I have to start increasing for the sleeves, one stitch at each end of every 6th row. It says to increase in pattern which I can see why but I don't know how to do that.
If a 6th row starts with p2 K1 etc do I have to make a knit stitch before the P2 to keep the pattern and if so how do I do that?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2015)

Blimey you knit fast Shirl! And I agree with moose that you don't look out of practice


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Blimey you knit fast Shirl! And I agree with moose that you don't look out of practice


Do you know the answer to my question?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2015)

Shirl said:


> moose and RubyToogood
> I'm knitting a jumper in rib. K2 P1 type rib
> Now I have to start increasing for the sleeves, one stitch at each end of every 6th row. It says to increase in pattern which I can see why but I don't know how to do that.
> If a 6th row starts with p2 K1 etc do I have to make a knit stitch before the P2 to keep the pattern and if so how do I do that?
> ...


I got too impatient waiting for replies so I did a k and p into the first stitch and p then k into the last one. I hope this works from here..


----------



## moose (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry, just got in. Depends what method you're using for increasing but yes, what you've done sounds right.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 5, 2015)

TBH it's one of those things I'd have to do myself to visualise.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Do you know the answer to my question?


No


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2015)

moose said:


> Sorry, just got in. Depends what method you're using for increasing but yes, what you've done sounds right.


That's a relief although now I've knitted a lot more since I asked it does look right. Phew


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> No


bee, you are such a great knitter, I bet you would probably just do it instinctively without realising!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 6, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Blimey you knit fast Shirl! And I agree with moose that you don't look out of practice


I finished the cardigan and started the jumper a few weeks ago. It just took me about 3 weeks to get round to sewing the buttons on the cardi as I'd gone off it a bit by the time I finished it. I'm not really a fast knitter


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I finished the cardigan and started the jumper a few weeks ago. It just took me about 3 weeks to get round to sewing the buttons on the cardi as I'd gone off it a bit by the time I finished it. I'm not really a fast knitter


Did you ever finish your Killing jumper?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm working from a Canadian ravalry pattern (crochet) and she's wanting worsted and sports wool. I've only ever used dk I think. Is aran worsted? What's sports? Also I'll be working in acrylic for some baby footwear, that's fine isn't it?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 6, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Did you ever finish your Killing jumper?


No  I knitted the body on a circular needle then when it came to trying to understand what to do about shaping armholes and knitting the sleeves on three needles I just lost the will to screw up my brain and 'ripped' it 
I steamed the wool I'd used before balling it so I will be able to use if for something else but I've not found anything yet that I want to knit with it.
I think I will try more difficult knitting in time as I used to be able to knit anything when I was in my 20's. I've just got out of the habit and need to get used to understanding patterns again.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2015)

Shirl said:


> No  I knitted the body on a circular needle then when it came to trying to understand what to do about shaping armholes and knitting the sleeves on three needles I just lost the will to screw up my brain and 'ripped' it
> I steamed the wool I'd used before balling it so I will be able to use if for something else but I've not found anything yet that I want to knit with it.
> I think I will try more difficult knitting in time as I used to be able to knit anything when I was in my 20's. I've just got out of the habit and need to get used to understanding patterns again.


Well it's entirely possible that the pattern was not as easy to follow as ones you've used in the past. There are lots of people producing rather vague patterns these days that assume eg familiarity with knitting in the round that you may not have.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 6, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Well it's entirely possible that the pattern was not as easy to follow as ones you've used in the past. There are lots of people producing rather vague patterns these days that assume eg familiarity with knitting in the round that you may not have.


I do think that was the case with the Killing jumper.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 6, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'm working from a Canadian ravalry pattern (crochet) and she's wanting worsted and sports wool. I've only ever used dk I think. Is aran worsted? What's sports? Also I'll be working in acrylic for some baby footwear, that's fine isn't it?


I got aran and dk because fuck it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'm working from a Canadian ravalry pattern (crochet) and she's wanting worsted and sports wool. I've only ever used dk I think. Is aran worsted? What's sports? Also I'll be working in acrylic for some baby footwear, that's fine isn't it?


Oh, sorry, I didn't see this post.

Worsted is between dk and aran, and sport weight is between dk and 4 ply. So whatever it is you're crocheting will turn out bigger. Which doesn't matter if it's a scarf, but does if it's a cardigan... If it's for baby things hopefully it'll just fit a bigger baby.

Acrylic would be fine for baby footwear or anything else, in fact it can be softer.

And don't forget that American crochet terms are not the same as UK. I'm not sure what language Canadians crochet in


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 8, 2015)

So I've gone slightly bigger on both required. So that sounds like it will work out.

I'm making http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-baby-converse  I'm quite good at swapping between terms - I look up each stitch as I go as I can't seem to hold that information in my brain anyway.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 8, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> So I've gone slightly bigger on both required. So that sounds like it will work out.
> 
> I'm making http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-baby-converse  I'm quite good at swapping between terms - I look up each stitch as I go as I can't seem to hold that information in my brain anyway.


Well, maybe use a smaller hook or something. For shoes extra firmness won't be a problem.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 8, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Well, maybe use a smaller hook or something. For shoes extra firmness won't be a problem.


Good plan. Ta.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 8, 2015)

My new Rowan wool has arrived. It's knitted on size 10 needles in the pattern so I reckon I can knit this next jumper in no time 
I've still got a sleeve to go on the current one though.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Finished my jumper. I included the silver bangle that I made this week and a necklace a made a while ago but they don't photograph well.


----------



## moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Brilliant - and so fast! The funny cast-off worked then!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2015)

moose said:


> Brilliant - and so fast! The funny cast-off worked then!


Yes, cast-off was fine in the end. Thanks for the emergency consultation 

The jumper I'm on now grows really fast, huge wool and needles


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2015)

You really are fast Shirl!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> You really are fast Shirl!


I'm not very good though. You and moose knit beautiful things. I just knock up quick jumpers


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2015)

That jumper is bloody lovely.


----------



## moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Amazing jewellery, too


----------



## campanula (Mar 15, 2015)

nice tweedy trousers too.

Was it Rowan 'Big Wool'? Have often been tempted (by the speed of knitting up).


----------



## Me76 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello all.  I'm joining this thread as I have just started knitting for the first time since I was about 12. 

I've subscribed to The Art of Knitting Magazine. They give you wool and needles and instructions in the magazine for how to do things and also squares to practice stitches that will eventually make up a throw. 

I'm on my third square and really enjoying it. Long way to go I think but I can't wait to knit something I can wear. 

I do not like bamboo needles though.


----------



## moose (Mar 16, 2015)

Me76 said:


> I do not like bamboo needles though.


They have their uses - some tricky fine or slippery yarns are better on bamboo, because they don't slide off like they would with metal needles. But I'm faster with metal once general. 

You won't be having to bother too much about tension till you're knitting very precise clothing, but I was fairly surprised to find that different needles give different tension, even though they're the same diameter.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2015)

Do you know how many squares it is? I don't think you should feel obliged to finish the whole throw before knitting something you actually want to knit... I seem to remember someone else doing this and getting thoroughly hacked off with it as it took forever. The essence of knitting is that you learn as you go. I'm still learning, we all are.  





Me76 said:


> Hello all.  I'm joining this thread as I have just started knitting for the first time since I was about 12.
> 
> I've subscribed to The Art of Knitting Magazine. They give you wool and needles and instructions in the magazine for how to do things and also squares to practice stitches that will eventually make up a throw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Me76 (Mar 16, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Do you know how many squares it is? I don't think you should feel obliged to finish the whole throw before knitting something you actually want to knit... I seem to remember someone else doing this and getting thoroughly hacked off with it as it took forever. The essence of knitting is that you learn as you go. I'm still learning, we all are.


Oh no!!  I'm hoping I will learn enough to knit something well before the throw is finished. I think it's 96 squares!!

Each magazine teaches you different bits and has loads of patterns in too. I think I need to learn how to increase and decrease and then I will attempt something!!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 16, 2015)

campanula said:


> Was it Rowan 'Big Wool'? Have often been tempted (by the speed of knitting up).



No it was knitted in Debbie Bliss Blue Faced Leicester.
I've just started one in Rowan Drift which is really thick and on size 10 needles. It would take no time to knit except that I have 2 silver bangle projects on the go and I need to put some time into them this week. Knitting will have to come second


----------



## moose (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm making these - needed an almost-instant-gratification project after the skull cardi. 
http://www.purlbee.com/2012/03/08/whits-knits-zippered-hand-warmers/


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2015)

I have finished the lurid orange cardi . Just want it to hurry up and dry so I can wear it


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2015)

PS I like the way we are all finishing super warm jumpers just in time for Spring...


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## moose (Mar 18, 2015)

Realy nice, Ruby. That colour looks great on you! *orange envy*


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 18, 2015)

It was Lang Yarns Sempione which is dead cheap and really quite nice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks great Rubes 


moose said:


> They have their uses - some tricky fine or slippery yarns are better on bamboo, because they don't slide off like they would with metal needles. But I'm faster with metal once general.
> 
> You won't be having to bother too much about tension till you're knitting very precise clothing, but I was fairly surprised to find that different needles give different tension, even though they're the same diameter.
> 
> View attachment 68869


Blimey, I didn't know that 


RubyToogood said:


> PS I like the way we are all finishing super warm jumpers just in time for Spring...


I've not even started on my jumper... so should be done for autumn


----------



## Me76 (Mar 20, 2015)

Went to John Lewis at lunch time today to have a feel of yarns and try to get my head around the feel or different kinds for when shopping online.  
They didn't seem to have any just normal yarn.  Silk, cotton, cashmere, fur, but no normal.  
Anyway, I have seen that the yarn recommended for the jumper pattern I want to try isn't all that special, so should be able to use a cheaper one with not too many issues.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2015)

I popped into JL to ask about sports weight substitutes the other week. She googled for me. Not bothering to go there again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2015)

A thin dk usually works as a substitute wtfftw 

This is handy too...

http://www.ravelry.com/help/yarn/weights


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> A thin dk usually works as a substitute wtfftw
> 
> This is handy too...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/help/yarn/weights


Ta Bids. I did find that first but thought well, they should be experts in JL. My pattern (off ravelry, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-baby-converse ) wanted sport and worsted so I got dk and aran. And I meant to bring it all out with me today to actually get started but forgot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2015)

Those are ace! I reckon it'll work fine with dk and aran. Baby stuff is pretty forgiving anyway.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not convinced you can get a UK equivalent of sport weight. Maybe Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino or whatever it's called. But there wouldn't be much in JL, no.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 20, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Went to John Lewis at lunch time today to have a feel of yarns and try to get my head around the feel or different kinds for when shopping online.
> They didn't seem to have any just normal yarn.  Silk, cotton, cashmere, fur, but no normal.
> Anyway, I have seen that the yarn recommended for the jumper pattern I want to try isn't all that special, so should be able to use a cheaper one with not too many issues.


In Oxford Street? There is loads  What were you looking for?


----------



## Me76 (Mar 20, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> In Oxford Street? There is loads  What were you looking for?


Yeah, I wanted just a basic man made fibre aran to compare with the cashmerino aran that the pattern recommends.  

I was a bit overwhelmed though, so maybe I just missed it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 20, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Yeah, I wanted just a basic man made fibre aran to compare with the cashmerino aran that the pattern recommends.
> 
> I was a bit overwhelmed though, so maybe I just missed it.


There should be a reasonable selection of wool and acrylic aran.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 21, 2015)

So I am obsessed. I spent this morning while i was too tired to actually knit, going through loveknitting's free patterns and pinning them onto Pinterest.

Then went out and spent the whole time thinking about buying the yarn for the jumper I want to attempt and thinking about how I should practice increasing and decreasing first. And also about how I have a free hat pattern and whether I should do that first.also been thinking about blocking and where and what can I use to do that. 

And I've also started reading this thread from the beginning.  And I can't wait until tomorrow afternoon when I will have a good couple of hours of uninterrupted knitting time.

Obsessed I tell you!


----------



## moose (Mar 21, 2015)

Slippery slope


----------



## Me76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Just spent £67 on wool for my jumper project.  I thought about substituting it for something cheaper, but as it's my first project, I thought it would be safer to stick to the rules and not have to make adjustments.  

Once it's finished it will be the most expensive thing in my wardrobe!


----------



## moose (Mar 22, 2015)

Whenever I've made something in cheap wool that I've loved, I've ended up knitting it again in decent wool afterwards.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have just discovered that I have been doing knit stitch wrong for the past 6 weeks 

All my stuff looks fine, but I was just looking at a tutorial for cabling ( not sure why as I'm not there yet, although it looks easier than I thought) and she knit stitched different to me.

I have been going through the back of the loop, behind the needle and she went through the front. I just practice's it a bit and its much easier 

ETA: it makes my tension a lot lot looser


----------



## moose (Mar 23, 2015)

Yup, knitting through the back loop is sometimes required in a pattern, but it twists the stitch, and makes your knitting tighter.


----------



## campanula (Mar 27, 2015)

I have just splurged on some Lang Yak for a cardigan - deep red. Have never used this yarn before but it always gets great reviews and NO pilling.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 27, 2015)

Question out of interest:  lots of people have stashes of yarn that you buy just because you like it.  So how much so you buy at a time?  How much on average does a jumper or cardi say?  And then do you just look for a pattern that you like that fits the amount you have?

I probably shouldn't ask these questions as basically I am asking for tips for spending money, but I'm interested.  Especially as I am unlikely to ever really do baby stuff. Anything I would want to do would be for me and the OH.


----------



## campanula (Mar 28, 2015)

I never buy yarn for a stash - any stashing comes from whatever is left over....which is why many of us have massive, but largely useless stashes...unless you tend to buy the same weight and type of yarn over and over. We also knit a lot of hats and gloves and even the odd egg cosy or baby clothes (for someone else's children), especially baby hats (for prematures) which can be done in an hour with 25grams of leftover wool.

I do know people who consistently buy one or two skeins of irresistible yarn with an idea of making...something, but I only buy stuff for a specific project.

Have you checked out thew Ravelry website - a very good site for patterns and ideas?


----------



## Me76 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes indeed!!  I am building up quite a list of projects I want to do.  

Although I spent 5 hours starting my jumper today and ended up ripping it because I found two dropped stitches and ripped it back but had no patience to then put all the stitches back on the needle. 

Should have tinked back rather than ripping!  But have learnt the lesson of constant checking.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 28, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Yes indeed!!  I am building up quite a list of projects I want to do.
> 
> Although I spent 5 hours starting my jumper today and ended up ripping it because I found two dropped stitches and ripped it back but had no patience to then put all the stitches back on the needle.
> 
> Should have tinked back rather than ripping!  But have learnt the lesson of constant checking.


If it's just stocking stitch you can usually just fix a dropped stitch with a crochet hook, even if it's a few rows back. There's bound to be a tutorial on youtube.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 28, 2015)

I did try that, but I'd managed to lose the stitch too.


----------



## campanula (Mar 30, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> I have finished the lurid orange cardi . Just want it to hurry up and dry so I can wear it
> 
> View attachment 68883



I do like the shape of that cardi, RubyToogood - where did the pattern come from? I started to knit something off Ravelry (Miette) but not having a printer, I have to sit in front of the PC to knit it because every row is different (not used to doing lacy stuff).


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 30, 2015)

campanula said:


> I do like the shape of that cardi, RubyToogood - where did the pattern come from? I started to knit something off Ravelry (Miette) but not having a printer, I have to sit in front of the PC to knit it because every row is different (not used to doing lacy stuff).


Ha. It's the same designer as Miette. It's off Ravelry also, at least that's where I found it, you can also buy it from her site: http://untangling-knots.com/shop/patterns/garments/henriette/

I'm the same, I don't have a printer and have to sneakily print patterns off at work. It is a fairly challenging pattern, plus I changed it a bit. I do need to tick the rows off in pencil as I go.

I've been wearing this cardigan nearly every day since I finished it. It's surprising what lurid orange actually goes with, more than you'd think.


----------



## campanula (Mar 30, 2015)

Cheers, RubyT - I like the colour as well as the shape. I had an orange (and olive) phase all last year and enjoyed adding purples, teal, dark grey and even bright pink into the mix. I have always liked it in the garden too - dismissing all those tasteful mauves, slates, pale pinks and creams (unless they are sweet peas).


----------



## Mogden (Mar 30, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Ha. It's the same designer as Miette. It's off Ravelry also, at least that's where I found it, you can also buy it from her site: http://untangling-knots.com/shop/patterns/garments/henriette/
> 
> I'm the same, I don't have a printer and have to sneakily print patterns off at work. It is a fairly challenging pattern, plus I changed it a bit. I do need to tick the rows off in pencil as I go.
> 
> I've been wearing this cardigan nearly every day since I finished it. It's surprising what lurid orange actually goes with, more than you'd think.


I believe it was the cardie you had on last weekend. It was smashing! Couldn't help but admire it and your buttons even if I looked like a tit watcher rather than woollen watcher


----------



## Me76 (Apr 3, 2015)

Question:  so I'm knitting my jumper and it says knit until 37cms. 

Do I measure the knitting just as is, or stretch it a bit and then measure?

The difference between it relaxed and when I stretch it can be about 3cms. 

It's a baggy jumper and where it's telling me to stop is when I have to start decreasing for the arm holes which look quite large on the picture, so I'm sure it won't matter much for this particular piece. But I'm wondering for future.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 3, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Question:  so I'm knitting my jumper and it says knit until 37cms.
> 
> Do I measure the knitting just as is, or stretch it a bit and then measure?
> 
> ...


Don't stretch it!


----------



## Me76 (Apr 3, 2015)

Pretty vehement there.  Thanks.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Pretty vehement there.  Thanks.


Well for a start the amount of stretch is always going to be different, depending on how much you stretch it, and then it's not going to be stretched like that in wear.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello people, another request for help please.  

So I am at the difficult bit of my pattern and reading ahead it doesn't seem to make sense:

So the back is left with two openings for the neck, one set of stitches on a stitch holder and the other with some yarn hanging.  
Then I knit the sleeves, and the instructions for those finish with a cast off.  
Then it says:

"join raglan seams, using back stitch
Hood
With 5mm circular needles and RS of work facing, return to ball of yarn attached at front neck and work as foll: k18 sts from right front neck, pick up and k14 sts from right sleeve, 35 sts from back neck, 14 sts from left sleeve, then k across 18 sts from left front neck.  99 sts. 
Place a marker on st at centre."

It's the picking up stitches bit I'm confused about.   So the right front neck and left front neck are the bits that were left, but how am I picking up stitches from the sleeves and back neck?  They have been cast off, so is it taking those finished edges and making stitches from them again?  Is there a proper way of doing that?


----------



## moose (Apr 12, 2015)

Me76 Yes it is taking those finished stitches and picking them up (although I would have thought the pattern should have told you to put them on  stitch holder if you needed them again  )

You do it like this


----------



## Me76 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks muchly


----------



## Me76 (Apr 26, 2015)

Afternoon everyone.  Another plea for pattern help if possible please.  

Pattern says:
(RS)K to marked st, m1, k marked stitch, m1, k to end.
Work 3 more rows in st st and edge part as set. Rep last 4 rows 3 times more, then work inc row again. 109 sts. Work straight in part until hood measures 30 cm, ending with WS row.  

Questions as follows:
1 - all of this is on circular needles which I haven't used before.  Will it be obvious when I come to the end of a row, and then do I swap the needles as I would if they weren't circular? 
2- what does edge part as set mean?  The first row, which I miss off copying here works with a 3 stitch knit edge, so does it mean stocking stitch apart from that edge or something else?
3- Rep last 4 rows 3 times more, then work inc row gain. Does that mean 13 rows, with the last one being the row with the increasing of stitches?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 26, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Afternoon everyone.  Another plea for pattern help if possible please.
> 
> Pattern says:
> (RS)K to marked st, m1, k marked stitch, m1, k to end.
> ...



I always find it really hard to visualise these sort of queries but:

1. If there's an edge you won't actually be knitting in the round even if it is on a circular needle. You'll just turn round when you get to the end and knit back, as you would on straight needles.

2. I'm fairly confident it says "edge patt" not "edge part" - ie edge pattern, as set in the first row, with the 3 stitch knit edge. So yes, all stocking stitch apart from those 3 knit stitches, which because they're knitted on both sides will form garter stitch.

3. Yes. Your final row will be that row where you're making one either side of the marked stitch.

I think.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 26, 2015)

This thread (pun unintended) passed its tenth birthday without fanfare. I hope you all remembered to make it an angola sweater.

I think it holds the record for the oldest thread still active (rather than mischievously bumped).


----------



## Me76 (Apr 26, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> I always find it really hard to visualise these sort of queries but:
> 
> 1. If there's an edge you won't actually be knitting in the round even if it is on a circular needle. You'll just turn round when you get to the end and knit back, as you would on straight needles.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Yes. The pattern does say 'edge patt' and I hadn't noticed the autocorrect when typing it out on my phone. 

It all kind of makes sense now.  Although until I start I'm still nervous.

I have about 30 minutes of a sleeve to finish and the I have to do a bit of blocking and making up before the picking up stitches that I asked about before. 

I like to read ahead though to help plan time and get my head in the right place. 

Thanks again.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 26, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> This thread (pun unintended) passed its tenth birthday without fanfare. I hope you all remembered to make it an angola sweater.
> 
> I think it holds the record for the oldest thread still active (rather than mischievously bumped).


So it has. And re-reading the first few pages, how little I knew about knitting back then.

Happy belated birthday, thread!


----------



## moose (Apr 28, 2015)

Hurray for the thread! Amazing we can make a month last a decade. 

'Bout time you showed us what you've been knitting, Citizen66


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 28, 2015)

moose said:


> Hurray for the thread! Amazing we can make a month last a decade.
> 
> 'Bout time you showed us what you've been knitting, Citizen66



I'm rubbish with textiles. Art in general I'm rubbish at actually. I have respect for all those keeping the flame of the old school crafts burning though.


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2015)

I'm planing ahead and thanks to Biddlybee sending me the link to a sale at 
http://www.hejhog-uk.com I am going to be possibly buying yarn for it at the weekend. 

I'm planning to knit this
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-kimono-style-sweater
But I'm thinking of doing the body in one colour and the sleeves / top in another.  Any clues on how I work out how much I need of each?

The comments on ravelry haven't had any action for a long time, and I'm not sure how the forum works yet.


----------



## moose (May 2, 2015)

Can you message the designer?


----------



## Me76 (May 2, 2015)

moose said:


> Can you message the designer?


It's been in active since 2012. 

I've decided, after looking at other projects, that it does look better with the variegated yarn though so now am looking for stuff I like of that.


----------



## Me76 (May 16, 2015)

I finished my first jumper!!


----------



## Me76 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the help btw.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 17, 2015)

Me76 said:


> I finished my first jumper!!View attachment 71553


Good raglans! Very neat!


----------



## campanula (May 22, 2015)

I have ground to a halt with my yak wool cardigan (gorgeous yarn though), having a cuff and 1 more sleeve to knit. One big push...but I have taken to hiding it out of sight to avoid the knitting guilt.


----------



## moose (May 24, 2015)

Don't feel guilty till you've got 5 in a similar state of non-completion


----------



## Me76 (May 29, 2015)

Question again, surprise surprise!

My made up jumper, which was knitted bottom up, I would like more if the body and the sleeves were longer.

Is it possible to make them longer somehow without pulling the whole thing apart?  I'm thinking that maybe I could unpick the sewing up (which would be a mission I know), then stick my needle in a row and rip back, then knit until it's the length I want.

Am I delusional?


----------



## campanula (May 31, 2015)

I would probably go for the simpler solution of picking up the bottom stitches using circular needles (so no need to unpick side seams) and add a long moss stitch ribbing (it helps that yours does not have a rib but starts with basic stocking stitch). It doesn't really matter which way up your are doing the knitting as long as the connection/pickup is done smoothly. I certainly wouldn't be unpicking seams or doing any sort of ripping back...and anyway, I have always found it impossible to rip back from the start, only from the end (if you see what I mean) but admit to knowing only the most rudimentary techniques.

Same with the sleeves but would use 4/5 double pointed needles) or magic loop on circulars.


----------



## Me76 (May 31, 2015)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 3, 2015)

Personally I would possibly undo the seams, and definitely get rid of the cast on as otherwise that'll create a ridge I would have thought. It's not very orthodox to lengthen a bottom up jumper from the bottom but I have often done it. If you haven't done it before, you could knit up a little sample square to practise unpicking from the bottom. 

What you do is put your needle through all the loops in the row you want to unravel back to, making sure you've got the right number of stitches, and then just unpick the row below. You'll need to pull the wool out of the loops on the needle. Then you can just knit down - this new bit of knitting will be half a stitch off from what's above it but it doesn't really matter. It doesn't work if you're doing anything complex like lace or cables though. 

One good reason for knitting jumpers in the round is that you can try them on for length as you go. The other thing I often do is start a jumper with a provisional cast on, at the point where I was meant to have finished the ribbing. Then when I've finished I go back and knit down as required.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 4, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Personally I would possibly undo the seams, and definitely get rid of the cast on as otherwise that'll create a ridge I would have thought. It's not very orthodox to lengthen a bottom up jumper from the bottom but I have often done it. If you haven't done it before, you could knit up a little sample square to practise unpicking from the bottom.
> 
> What you do is put your needle through all the loops in the row you want to unravel back to, making sure you've got the right number of stitches, and then just unpick the row below. You'll need to pull the wool out of the loops on the needle. Then you can just knit down - this new bit of knitting will be half a stitch off from what's above it but it doesn't really matter. It doesn't work if you're doing anything complex like lace or cables though.
> 
> One good reason for knitting jumpers in the round is that you can try them on for length as you go. The other thing I often do is start a jumper with a provisional cast on, at the point where I was meant to have finished the ribbing. Then when I've finished I go back and knit down as required.


Can you explain that last bit about provisional cast on Ruby?  It sounds like something very useful to know.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 4, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Can you explain that last bit about provisional cast on Ruby?  It sounds like something very useful to know.



You crochet a chain out of some different wool, and then pick up your stitches for the garment through the back loops of it.

Then when you've done the rest of your knitting and go back to it, you just unravel the chain and there are the stitches waiting to be knitted downwards.

Mostly I just start the ribbing then and make it longer or shorter as required because of the thing of it being half a stitch off. If you're doing a cardigan where you finish by adding a button band, the half a stitch thing might throw it off a tiny bit, but you wouldn't notice if there was a transition to ribbing at that point anyway.

There are videos on Youtube - I had a quick look and it looks as though there might actually be better techniques than that but that's the gist of it.


----------



## campanula (Jun 10, 2015)

Mmm, Ruby,  I thought there was a better method - my idea is only feasible if you are going to lengthen a garment by adding some different pattern - such as ribbing, changing from st.st because quite right, there is always a visible join but this can be camouflaged to some extent (a colour change for instance).
I have always read 'provisional cast on' and dismissed it as being...provisional (and therefore scary)...must broaden my technique know-how (which has been fixed for about half a century at the novice end of the skill spectrum).


----------



## Me76 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello all. Another plea for help!

I'm knotting a cardigan and have come to a bit of the pattern that just isn't making sense for me!!

"Pm each side of centre 33 sts for neck. Bind off 5 sts at beg of next 6 rows for shoulder. AT SAME TIME, work to marked centre sts, slip centre 33 sts to a holder for back neck, join second ball of yarn and work to end of row. Working both sides at same time with separate balls of yarn and continuing to work shoulder shaping as established, bind off 3 sts from each neck edge once, 2 sts once, then 1 st once. "

I think I get the first bit   It's when we get to the separate balls of yarn and the shaping and binding off from then I can't get my head round. 

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 18, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Hello all. Another plea for help!
> 
> I'm knotting a cardigan and have come to a bit of the pattern that just isn't making sense for me!!
> 
> ...


What is this pattern? It's a bizarre one if it makes you do both shoulders at the same time with separate balls. Normally it gives you the shaping for one and then tells you to complete the other side to match, leaving you to work out the reverse shaping. I'd just do that personally. Perhaps it's supposed to make it easier to get them exactly the same.


----------



## moose (Jul 20, 2015)

I've seen a few like that recently  

So you've got 6 rows where lots of stuff is happening - you're decreasing 5 stitches at the start of each row AND binding off neck stitches, whilst the middle 33 stitches that form the back of the neck are held on a stitch holder.  Not sure if you're in stocking stitch or garter stitch or whatever, but it goes something like this: 

So row 1 of the 6: Bind off 5 stitches, knit to the first marker, place 33 stitches on a stitch holder, tie on a new ball of yarn, bind off 3 stitches, knit to end. 

Row 2: Bind off 5 stitches, knit to the end of the first shoulder stitches, pick up other ball of yarn, bind off 3 stitches from the beginning of the other set of shoulder stitches, knit to end. 

Row 3: Bind off 5 stitches, knit to the end of the first shoulder stitches, pick up other ball of yarn, bind off 2 stitches from the beginning of the other set of shoulder stitches, knit to end. 

Row 4: Bind off 5 stitches, knit to the end of the first shoulder stitches, pick up other ball of yarn, bind off 2 stitches from the beginning of the other set of shoulder stitches, knit to end. 

Row 5: Bind off 5 stitches, knit to the end of the first shoulder stitches, pick up other ball of yarn, bind off 1 stitch from the beginning of the other set of shoulder stitches, knit to end. 

Row 6: Bind off 5 stitches, knit to the end of the first shoulder stitches, pick up other ball of yarn, bind off 1 stitch from the beginning of the other set of shoulder stitches, knit to end. 

Make sense?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 20, 2015)

moose said:


> I've seen a few like that recently
> 
> So you've got 6 rows where lots of stuff is happening - you're decreasing 5 stitches at the start of each row AND binding off neck stitches, whilst the middle 33 stitches that form the back of the neck are held on a stitch holder.  Not sure if you're in stocking stitch or garter stitch or whatever, but it goes something like this:
> 
> ...


Yes!!  Thank you very much!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Personally I would possibly undo the seams, and definitely get rid of the cast on as otherwise that'll create a ridge I would have thought. It's not very orthodox to lengthen a bottom up jumper from the bottom but I have often done it. If you haven't done it before, you could knit up a little sample square to practise unpicking from the bottom.
> 
> What you do is put your needle through all the loops in the row you want to unravel back to, making sure you've got the right number of stitches, and then just unpick the row below. You'll need to pull the wool out of the loops on the needle. Then you can just knit down - this new bit of knitting will be half a stitch off from what's above it but it doesn't really matter. It doesn't work if you're doing anything complex like lace or cables though.


Gah, I have to do this with a pair of guantlets which are a present... the ribbing at the wrist is a completely different length on each hand


----------



## campanula (Jul 31, 2015)

knitting is something I only do between November and March (winter evenings, cold weather, woollies) have never considered a cotton, lacy anything. It starts after  bulbs have been planted and stops when seedlings emerge (in my humdrum world).


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2015)

I've started using a row counter on my phone. You can save different projects on there and I've found it really useful for this cardi. 
The back was first and was a ' knit this for 5" and this for 7".  Because I still had the back row counter saved, once I started the front I could match the number of rows, so no worrying about measuring differently at different times.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 1, 2015)

I've got to another bit of my cardigan pattern that doesn't make sense. 

It's like the bit I asked about before with shaping in two sides, this time for an armhole and the front v. But it's asking me to to put the centre on a holder again and I am certain that will then mean I have a big gap in the middle. But this is a front piece so needs the middle bit to go up to make the shoulder.  

I kept reading and reading it but I just don't think it's right.  I've googled for any errata but can't find anything.  

It's been made quite a bit on ravelry but I'm not sure how that works. Do I message someone who's made it or start a thread?  What if no one answers??   

Urgh!!!


----------



## moose (Aug 3, 2015)

Which pattern is it? Me76
I've not used Ravelry to ask questions either.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 3, 2015)

Me76 said:


> I've got to another bit of my cardigan pattern that doesn't make sense.
> 
> It's like the bit I asked about before with shaping in two sides, this time for an armhole and the front v. But it's asking me to to put the centre on a holder again and I am certain that will then mean I have a big gap in the middle. But this is a front piece so needs the middle bit to go up to make the shoulder.
> 
> ...


You could message someone who's made it if they seem quite techy. But the message boards are really really busy, someone will always answer if you pick the right group to ask in. I don't really post there now but Techniques used to be the group to post in for general tech help, or there may be a specific group for the designer of that pattern. Check that people are currently posting there. And you could earburn (tag) a few people who've made it. The Ravelry earburn format is [Me76](person).


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh and in the pattern page there'll be a tab for forum posts about that pattern, have a look and see if there's an active thread about it.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 3, 2015)

moose said:


> Which pattern is it? Me76
> I've not used Ravelry to ask questions either.


It's this pattern Moose.  I'm on the Shape Armhole / Shape Neck section on front left.  

Thanks for the tips RubyToogood , will go onto Ravelry tonight if I get a chance.


----------



## moose (Aug 3, 2015)

Me76 said:


> It's this pattern Moose.  I'm on the Shape Armhole / Shape Neck section on front left.
> 
> Thanks for the tips RubyToogood , will go onto Ravelry tonight if I get a chance.


It's right - when it says 'centre' stitches, it means the ones on the centre front. So the first few on your needle.
You pick them up again later when you're doing the picot edging round the neck. It's what gives you the scoop shape of the neckline.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 3, 2015)

moose said:


> It's right - when it says 'centre' stitches, it means the ones on the centre front. So the first few on your needle.
> You pick them up again later when you're doing the picot edging round the neck. It's what gives you the scoop shape of the neckline.
> 
> View attachment 74863


Aaahh.   Thank you!!!   I can knit again now!

I have so much to learn still.


----------



## moose (Aug 3, 2015)

It just that pattern writers all use different terminology. I wish they all just used simple terms, or it was standardised.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2015)

So thin cable cardi finished and worn in the wild. Thanks for the help. 

I am definitely going to use provisional cast on that Ruby mentioned for everything I do that's bottom up in the future.  I picked up the sleeves on this as although I added length to the pattern, it wasn't enough to cover my tattoo. So I picked up stitches and knitted down, but there is a noticeable line on the sleeves where I did it.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2015)

Is there a way of knitting with two different balls of wool and holding both wools in your hand at the same time? I'm knitting rib of k2 p2 in two different colours and I'm having to pick up the different colours every 2 stitches 
I'm sure there must be a way of wrapping different wool round different fingers but I can't seem to do it.
Biddlybee moose RubyToogood


----------



## red & green (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 3, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Is there a way of knitting with two different balls of wool and holding both wools in your hand at the same time? I'm knitting rib of k2 p2 in two different colours and I'm having to pick up the different colours every 2 stitches
> I'm sure there must be a way of wrapping different wool round different fingers but I can't seem to do it.
> Biddlybee moose RubyToogood


So are you doing k2 in one colour and p2 in the other? That's reasonably easy. Harder to explain than to do probably - you have the front wool round your index finger and the back wool round your middle finger (same hand).


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> So are you doing k2 in one colour and p2 in the other? That's reasonably easy. Harder to explain than to do probably - you have the front wool round your index finger and the back wool round your middle finger (same hand).


Cheers Ruby, I am doing K2 one colour and P2 another colour so I'll try that, I knew there must be a way.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2015)

I got a compliment on a jumper I made yesterday.  And then with them saying they couldn't believe I'd made it myself.  That was nice 

At the moment I am making a jumper for the OH for Christmas, but I really want to be making a scarf for myself.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello people.  So I am still totally addicted to knitting and currently working on a jumper for the OH for Christmas and a scarf for me.

I am also thinking about my next project and am going to take the step into colour work. So I thought I would ask people for tips and things to bear in mind prior to buying a load of yarn and committing to a project.

I have a few patterns in mind.

Ravelry: Your Victory Jumper pattern by Home Notes

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/le-lapin-noir

Ravelry: Floral Jumper pattern by Patons UK

So what do I need to look out for and bear in mind. 
I'm planning to do some testing before I do start but anything you experienced people can share will be very helpful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2015)

I've only ever done intarsia... there's lots of detangling to be done, even if you make up smaller bobbins of each colour, but end result was good.

Pattern wise, on ravelry always check to see how the other projects have turned out.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 7, 2015)

Fairisle (aka stranded) is a lot easier than intarsia. But you know, knitting is always a learning experience. Don't be afraid of techniques you don't yet know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2015)

I find getting the tension right with fairisle really hard, even twisting every few stitches. 

I lied up there then  I knitted a small fairisle panel last year


----------



## crustychick (Nov 8, 2015)

if you were knitting a sock pattern, and the size was given in circumference.... which bit of your foot would you measure? I'm assuming around the middle foot bit? but if so, means I need a large! which is a bit off as I'm only a sz 5. It's my first time knitting socks!


----------



## moose (Nov 10, 2015)

Many sock patterns are the same measurement round the ankle as round the foot, so i'd measure the middle part of your foot as it's ok for the sock to stretch slightly over the widest part, then sense check it by measuring around the ankle about 6 inches above the bottom of the heel.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 11, 2015)

crustychick said:


> if you were knitting a sock pattern, and the size was given in circumference.... which bit of your foot would you measure? I'm assuming around the middle foot bit? but if so, means I need a large! which is a bit off as I'm only a sz 5. It's my first time knitting socks!


Is it just in circumference or is it circumference and length? Circumference is an unreliable guide to length imo as it doesn't vary much, but length is a reliable guide to circumference iyswim. I have only used patterns which vary in length.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2015)

Does anyone know what the point of a mobius cowl is? I'm knitting a cowl at the moment, lengthwise, ie it's just a scarf atm but I'm going to graft the ends together. I'm wondering whether to make it a mobius strip and what the advantages if any are.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2015)

crustychick said:


> if you were knitting a sock pattern, and the size was given in circumference.... which bit of your foot would you measure? I'm assuming around the middle foot bit? but if so, means I need a large! which is a bit off as I'm only a sz 5. It's my first time knitting socks!


The length you can just work out as you knit, don't worry about that.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 14, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Does anyone know what the point of a mobius cowl is? I'm knitting a cowl at the moment, lengthwise, ie it's just a scarf atm but I'm going to graft the ends together. I'm wondering whether to make it a mobius strip and what the advantages if any are.


Its effectively double thickness so is a little warmer than a normal cowl. I've just made one as my scarf for this winter, I do like it, I like normal cowls too though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2015)

8115 said:


> Its effectively double thickness so is a little warmer than a normal cowl. I've just made one as my scarf for this winter, I do like it, I like normal cowls too though.


How does introducing a half twist make it double thickness? 

I'm making it long so it's a double loop anyway.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 14, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> How does introducing a half twist make it double thickness?


Because the spare bits flap over. They do on mine, anyway.


----------



## campanula (Nov 20, 2015)

What spare bits?
Can't quite see the point of a mobius strip scarf (but daughter rabidly disagrees)
Way back in spring, I spent shedloads of money on yak wool to knit a little cardigan...which is still missing the final sleeve having ground to an complete stop. There is a minuscule mistake in the lace neckline which, although not terribly noticeable to anyone else, practically screams failure to me...and I have been unable to complete the project and, in fact, now hate the design, neckline eyelets and so on...yet am also completely unable to yank the entire thing off the needles and start again (it took months). Only the killing expense is keeping me from binning the entire thing. As my completion record is summat like 16 years, I have no hopes that this impasse will come to an end anytime soon. Hopeless.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2015)

campanula said:


> What spare bits?
> Can't quite see the point of a mobius strip scarf (but daughter rabidly disagrees)
> Way back in spring, I spent shedloads of money on yak wool to knit a little cardigan...which is still missing the final sleeve having ground to an complete stop. There is a minuscule mistake in the lace neckline which, although not terribly noticeable to anyone else, practically screams failure to me...and I have been unable to complete the project and, in fact, now hate the design, neckline eyelets and so on...yet am also completely unable to yank the entire thing off the needles and start again (it took months). Only the killing expense is keeping me from binning the entire thing. As my completion record is summat like 16 years, I have no hopes that this impasse will come to an end anytime soon. Hopeless.


Solidarity, sister. 

Where is the mistake, near the beginning?

I had a phase of zero tolerance of my mistakes, but have now become more zen about things that aren't really noticeable.


----------



## campanula (Nov 20, 2015)

at the beginning - of course, Ruby. In truth, I could manage to ignore that one but a cock-up on the sleeve really killed it for me - in plain stocking st. so the unevenness shrieks. I vaguely contemplated unravelling the sleeve, leaving the body intact (one of those with no seams, top down cardies) but have since decided I also hate the style - a little cropped top thing which was lovely for summer but now...less so. I might just try adding a flared peplum addition - I have some spare wool anyway- and would buy some grey (the main colour is a soft red (Lang yak) so an alpaca/silk/merino mix would hang OK. I am already a slow knitter - can take weeks and weeks and rarely use needles smaller than 3.75mm. Sigh.


----------



## campanula (Nov 20, 2015)

After looking around on this thread, I am feeling that winter wool fever stirring but have forbade myself from buying yarn till I have decided what to do with the red yak wool...and I think I have a genius solution. Unable to bring myself to brutally rip the cardigan (['Miette': Ravelry - only a tiny cropped one at that - should be ashamed)...I am knitting it back as I am starting over with a different cardigan (adding in some grey and cream baby alpaca, so it's off one needle and on to another, one row at a time. After I have got the yoke done, should be brave and enthused enough to just frog the rest.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have been knitting in public for the first time today. This has made me realise how much I use the sofa and that my lap is too small to keep everything on it.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 28, 2015)

Pom-poms disaster. Can anyone tell me a sure fire easy way to make pom-poms? 
I made some a couple of years ago but can't remember exactly how and my attempt just now collapsed all over the floor


----------



## moose (Nov 28, 2015)

I make mine like this, but mine come out neater than his  I also cram more wool in, so they're more dense.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks. This is how we did them whenI was at junior school but I did a cheat way last time. Seeing as I made an arse earlier I'll do it this way again. 
I didn't think of cutting a length of wool and thought I had remembered wrong as a ball of wool wouldn't go through the middle hole


----------



## Shirl (Nov 28, 2015)

I find silver a lot easier to work with than wool.  I'm trying to be a good granny though


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 28, 2015)

You can get gadgets for making pompoms. I think I have one somewhere but have never used it and can't vouch for them.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 28, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> You can get gadgets for making pompoms. I think I have one somewhere but have never used it and can't vouch for them.


I think I'll buy one, or try to, in our local wool shop tomorrow. I'm rubbish at cutting circles within circles.


----------



## moose (Nov 29, 2015)

I just watched this, and I'm not sure the result is any better than my cardboard circle version


----------



## Shirl (Nov 30, 2015)

Wool shop didn't have gadgets for pompoms so I made my own, just like in the video. Then they fell to bits 
I'll be posting hats without pom-poms to my grandchildren this morning. 
I made a silver ring for my younger son, turned out perfect, maybe knitting isn't really my thang


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 30, 2015)

moose said:


> I just watched this, and I'm not sure the result is any better than my cardboard circle version



pompoms give pizazz, apparently.  Who knew?

That's easily as much faff as using cardboard circles.  Plus presumably you need to buy different sizes for different size pompoms.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm done with pompoms. Life's too short


----------



## moose (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh shirl  Anyway, the faux fur pompom is in this year, not wool ones.


----------



## moose (Nov 30, 2015)

.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 30, 2015)

I've wanted to do this forever:


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2015)

Lovely colours.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 6, 2016)

I've used all my silver until more arrives Monday and I've painted my drawers so tomorrow I'll have no choice but to pick up the knitting I started months ago. I can't find a pic on here now but I think Biddlybee sent me the link to the pattern for a lovely hat. I started it then I put it away when I needed to knit hats for my grandchildren and I've been avoiding getting it out again because I found really difficult. I won't be beaten though even if it means going out wearing a very wonky hat


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 7, 2016)

Going to finish off the scarf for Mr Keeper then knit some pairs of fingerless mittens for me & my daughter.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 7, 2016)

Today I found a table that needed painting so my knitting remains in the wool box for another day


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm stuck 

The cowl I'm knitting has a crochet edge, I can just about manage a chain, but the first instruction is:

'make a slip stitch in the first stitch at the bottom centre of the hood'

What does that mean? Is it just picking up a loop from the working yarn from through the middle stitch? Or something else?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 29, 2016)

Is it the start of the crochet? So the first stitch they're referring to is knitting?
Slip stitch is like doing a chain stitch but attached to something. If that makes any sense. It's a way of not growing your piece but moving where you are...

Sorry if that's a nonsense explanation. I'm in the pub. And I don't know knitting.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2016)

Yep, the first stitch is the knitting.

So, do I just loop the yarn from behind and then do a slip stitch into that loop?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't know sorry. You could just do it and see if it looks right. Easy to undo...


----------



## campanula (Feb 3, 2016)

The (expensive) yak wool cardigan was done apart from the final half of the second sleeve when I ground to a halt. I spent months, trying to fathom why I was literally unable to continue until realising that using yak and merino on a little cropped summer number was...insane. For the first time in my life, I ripped the whole thing out and started again, got to halfway through the yoke and body and ground to a halt again - boredom this time - endless rounds (260 stitches) of plain red st.st....but finally alleviated by ordering 3 shades of grey, i cream and adding some Estonian colourwork to the red cardigan. Actually being able to see the piece growing, row by row has spurred me back into action and am now on the bottom ribbing of the body - just the sleeves left so if I can get past the psychological hurdle of the first boring (5 needle job) sleeve, and end might be in sight. Since my record for finishing was 16 years or so, this counts as relatively speedy. I do not love knitting, just having warm jumpers.


----------



## Oriole (Feb 27, 2016)

campanula said:


> The (expensive) yak wool .


Is it soft or itchy? 
I made a jumper out of lopi (expensive Icelandic sheep wool) a couple of years ago and while it's super warm (can't really be worn indoors) it's terribly itchy.


----------



## campanula (Feb 27, 2016)

It is 50/;50 yak and merino, Oriole but feels quite odd - more like a cotton (it has very little flex and bounce) but knits up soft and warm. The brand is Lang and it was £7.50 for 100 grams (have spent more on Artesano or Noro).
Yep, I have used Lopi wool before and true, it can only be worn with thick T,shirts underneath. Used to be everywhere in the 80s - I remember ordering direct from Alafoss in Iceland and even knew a couple of people who worked in the spinning factory...but it vanished off the knitting radar. Tbh, I was never a fan of the drab colours (although I did get a good blue once). Is yours a traditional circular yoke, colour-worked style?


----------



## moose (Feb 27, 2016)

Using some of that self-striping yarn and rustling up a pair of socks to get me back into knitting after a lull. Can't decide if I like that stuff or not


----------



## Oriole (Feb 27, 2016)

campanula said:


> Tbh, I was never a fan of the drab colours (although I did get a good blue once). Is yours a traditional circular yoke, colour-worked style?


It's that one so not a traditional yoke but my son agrees with you re the blues as he picked ocean blue for the colour rather than the brown in the book. It's it jeans like hue.
He was glad he picked a colarless model, ribs around the neck in the itchy wool would have driven him crazy.
edited for spelling


----------



## campanula (Feb 27, 2016)

I had a little look at the Lopi website (much, much cheaper to order direct) and was pleased to see that the colour range had significantly expanded...in fact, am thinking I need a good warm jumper for the woods and Lopi wool certainly delivers on the warmth. Some nice purples and reds.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've just finished a black cardi as I couldn't find one in the shops and so thought I would just get on and knit my own. 

It's cosy but the shoulders are too tight which is annoying.  I wish it was possible to go back and adjust.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I've just finished a black cardi as I couldn't find one in the shops and so thought I would just get on and knit my own.
> 
> It's cosy but the shoulders are too tight which is annoying.  I wish it was possible to go back and adjust.


Is it not? What's the construction method, did you knit it in pieces and sew it together?


----------



## Me76 (Feb 27, 2016)

It was a pick up arms for raglan sleeves and knit.  Then I picked up to do the edges.  I could probably deconstruct, but tbh I want to get onto my next project. 

Plus, I am not sure I'd know how to make it better.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am wearing my cardi today and I've just noticed that on the edging, right where it sits on my boob so really obvious, I had obviously miscounted so the rib is out for six stitches.   

Can't believe I didn't check before I cast off!!!!  There isn't a way to switch the stitches once a thing is finished is there???!


----------



## campanula (Mar 16, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I
> It's cosy but the shoulders are too tight which is annoying.  I wish it was possible to go back and adjust.



Annoyingly, I have the opposite - miles too big around the yoke (which I couldn't check as it was top down, in the round). Think I am going to have to do a crossover fastening. Most upset as this is already my second attempt with this pricey yak wool.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2016)

Not knitted for ages, but have the sudden urge to make my girl a rainbow cardi 

Does decent self-striping yarn often come in heavier weights than sock?


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Not knitted for ages, but have the sudden urge to make my girl a rainbow cardi
> 
> Does decent self-striping yarn often come in heavier weights than sock?



Better to use actual different rainbow colours, IMO. I don't like the way self-striping works on different width pieces - so the stripes on the sleeves come out wider than the stripes on the body. There are self-striping DK yarns, but a bit acrylic I think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm lazy though 

I know you're right and I didn't think about the sleeve and body difference 

King cole do some soft superwash stuff.


----------



## moose (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah, it's a faff for tiny cardis. 
Actually it might not be so bad on a cardi as a jumper, as the width of the front will be about the width of a sleeve. It's just the back that will be odd. (assuming you're knitting flat, not in the round)


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 15, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Not knitted for ages, but have the sudden urge to make my girl a rainbow cardi
> 
> Does decent self-striping yarn often come in heavier weights than sock?


Yes, you can get self-striping DK sock wool. I think Sharp Works have some, you could have a nosey.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 19, 2016)

My first intarsia project.  It's not looking too bad from the front


The back's fun though


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2016)

Me76 said:


> My first intarsia project.  It's not looking too bad from the front
> View attachment 85987
> 
> The back's fun though
> View attachment 85988


Bobbins might help?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 19, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Bobbins might help?


It's not too bad actually.  They aren't getting too tangled at the moment and are staying in order pretty well.  

Very slow though.  I'm on about 20 minutes a row!


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2016)

Me76 said:


> It's not too bad actually.  They aren't getting too tangled at the moment and are staying in order pretty well.
> 
> Very slow though.  I'm on about 20 minutes a row!


Tbf that is a bastard design. It's not quite enough frequent colour changes to work well as fairisle, and not quite isolated enough areas to work well as intarsia.

Personally I think I'd do the white bits fairisle across the black bits (ie one strand of white per black diamond rather than two).


----------



## campanula (Apr 20, 2016)

Yep, I would twist the strands across the back every 3rd stitch as if doing FairIsle. I have gone 5 stitches without a twist but you do have to watch the tension.  I absolutely hate intarsia (doing it, that is)


----------



## Me76 (Jul 28, 2016)

Finished my Argyle


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jul 28, 2016)

Lovely is a poor word for that, absolutely gorgeous is better.


----------



## moose (Jul 30, 2016)

That's fantastic, Me76


----------



## Me76 (Jul 30, 2016)

The pattern was pretty crap for the arms and I had finished it all off and then had to unpick and unravel a load as the top of the sleeves stuck up about an inch.  I'm quite proud that I was able to do it actually, as at one point I thought it would be four months of work buggered.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2016)

Only just seen this Me... it's brilliant! 

I really must start my red jumper soon 

Made these over the weekend...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Only just seen this Me... it's brilliant!
> 
> I really must start my red jumper soon
> 
> Made these over the weekend...


They look well cozy.  

I am making a hat fora christmas pressie for my friend at the moment and then I am going to try some fingerless gloves.  Not sure whether they will be for me or presents.


----------



## campanula (Sep 11, 2016)

I like those a lot, BiddlyBee - caught sight of my Noro scarf - which I love almost enough to wish an early autumn.
Sigh, I am still looking at my almost completed yakwool Estonian fairisle...thing. From last winter. I changed patterns midstream but the bottom half (most of the fairisle) looks lovely but the top is way too baggy. the whole thing is too short and I just cannot face unravelling it (again)...and have been utterly unable to allow myself any more yarn as this lot cost a fortune. It is going to take a massive hack and even involve scary stuff like steeking...plus, not sure how best to unravel from the top...grrr, frozen. Not quite knitting weather yet but this is going to haunt me unless decisive action is taken (like binning).


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2016)

Since I finished my argyle jumoer, which I haven't had a chance to wear yet because it's been too warm, I have knitted a hat for a friend as a Christmas present and have started on some fingerless gloves that might be for me or a present.  

Doing smaller things is good as I don't feel pressure about them.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2016)

campanula said:


> I like those a lot, BiddlyBee - caught sight of my Noro scarf - which I love almost enough to wish an early autumn.
> Sigh, I am still looking at my almost completed yakwool Estonian fairisle...thing. From last winter. I changed patterns midstream but the bottom half (most of the fairisle) looks lovely but the top is way too baggy. the whole thing is too short and I just cannot face unravelling it (again)...and have been utterly unable to allow myself any more yarn as this lot cost a fortune. It is going to take a massive hack and even involve scary stuff like steeking...plus, not sure how best to unravel from the top...grrr, frozen. Not quite knitting weather yet but this is going to haunt me unless decisive action is taken (like binning).


I only looked up steeking the other day after reading about it.  It looks scary.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 21, 2016)

it's finally happened - I have done a tension square and it doesn't match what it's supposed to - it's too big! I need to go down a needle size. my question is this - do you just choose the next needle size down and just go for it? or do you bother with another tension square? I used 3.25mm needles, so do I go to 3mm? or 2.75mm? I have neither of these so need to buy them in...


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 21, 2016)

crustychick said:


> it's finally happened - I have done a tension square and it doesn't match what it's supposed to - it's too big! I need to go down a needle size. my question is this - do you just choose the next needle size down and just go for it? or do you bother with another tension square? I used 3.25mm needles, so do I go to 3mm? or 2.75mm? I have neither of these so need to buy them in...



If it's not too big and your not knitting anything fitted I think if you knitted slightly tighter you may get away with it...best scenario though is to get the smaller needles, I'd go for 3mm.

I was going to knit this for my cousin for Christmas....probably end up with it myself though 
Open Front Shrug | Red Heart


----------



## crustychick (Sep 21, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> If it's not too big and your not knitting anything fitted I think if you knitted slightly tighter you may get away with it...best scenario though is to get the smaller needles, I'd go for 3mm.
> 
> I was going to knit this for my cousin for Christmas....probably end up with it myself though
> Open Front Shrug | Red Heart


Thank you! It's a cardi, hat and booties for a new baby so not terribly important I suppose!


----------



## moose (Sep 21, 2016)

crustychick said:


> it's finally happened - I have done a tension square and it doesn't match what it's supposed to - it's too big! I need to go down a needle size. my question is this - do you just choose the next needle size down and just go for it? or do you bother with another tension square? I used 3.25mm needles, so do I go to 3mm? or 2.75mm? I have neither of these so need to buy them in...


I usually go down .5mm and do another tension square, and repeat till it's right - too many ill-fitting disasters in my knitting career!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 22, 2016)

moose said:


> I usually go down .5mm and do another tension square, and repeat till it's right - too many ill-fitting disasters in my knitting career!


Yes, and I wouldn't want to rely on knitting more tightly, because you're bound to relax and forget half way through.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 22, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes, and I wouldn't want to rely on knitting more tightly, because you're bound to relax and forget half way through.


Yeah, this wouldn't work for me, would end up being different every time I picked it up and put it down!


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

I think I'd manage tighter tension for the booties and maybe the hat at a push, but as said, once in the flow of knitting the cardi I'd probably end up with something Morticia Addams had knitted!
It's always best to do the right sized tension square AND use decent wool, it may seem tempting to cut costs on bargain specials, but you're only wasting your time in the long run.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2016)

Are these two patterns close enough to be much of a muchness?

Ravelry: Rainbow Cardigan pattern by Clara Falk
Ravelry: Wonder Years toddler/child cardigan pattern by Elizabeth Smith


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 13, 2016)

I'd say they were virtually identical, apart from the stripes, obviously   - both stocking stitch, both top down raglan sleeves, both 2x2 rib.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2016)

The neckline is smaller on the second pattern - would that be easy enough to adjust?


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 13, 2016)

You could add 2 or 3 extra rows of rib to the first ones neckline if you didn't like the wider opening, at the same time knitting together 2 stitches every few stitches to keep the shape flat.
Sorry, not sure how to adjust the 2nd one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry, my writing was terrible in the last post - I'd prefer a smaller neckline than the first pattern. I'll have a proper read through later.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe I could start off a couple of sizes below, for a smaller neckline, but carry on with the raglan pattern until it reaches the size for the age I want... would that work?


----------



## campanula (Oct 13, 2016)

Possibly...but better to subtract the extra stitches of a couple more rows of raglan increase (is it top down?) so that the proportions stay the same...unless the smaller size is actually a multiple of 4 stitches less. Raglan necklines are very flexible though and can be jiggled about without too much change. What are the cast on numbers for both sizes?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm going to have to read that a few times for it to make sense 


campanula said:


> What are the cast on numbers for both sizes?


 I'm not sure because one of the patterns isn't free  Maybe I should keep looking until I find a style I like, then just make it stripy.

She's said she wants a poncho now, even though I don't think she knows what a poncho is


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have just finished these and am now making up a hood for them to attach with a button.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2016)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 94186 I have just finished these and am now making up a hood for them to attach with a button.


So you have your hands permanently buttoned to your head?


----------



## moose (Oct 23, 2016)

That's a nice pattern, Me76 - where's it from?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2016)

moose said:


> That's a nice pattern, Me76 - where's it from?


Good old ravelry
Ravelry: Straightforward Mitts pattern by Mone Dräger

Mitts complete


----------



## moose (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks, might have a go at them. So it wasn't a hood for your head, then!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2016)

moose said:


> Thanks, might have a go at them. So it wasn't a hood for your head, then!


Ha ha. No.  I've put what I used for the mitt hood on my ravelry project page. If you're interested obvs. 

I'm Nuttacat.


----------



## moose (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks. I'll take a look


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Good old ravelry
> Ravelry: Straightforward Mitts pattern by Mone Dräger
> 
> Mitts complete
> ...


Aaaaaah!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Aaaaaah!


Tbf I did use the word hood.


----------



## campanula (Oct 24, 2016)

I decided to ignore the expensive yak wool disaster and bought a dozen cheerful King Cole DK merino balls to knit grand-daughter a rainbow cardigan. Enough moping around at the start of knitting season.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 25, 2016)

they are great Me76 . and I love the buttons!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 26, 2016)

campanula said:


> I decided to ignore the expensive yak wool disaster and bought a dozen cheerful King Cole DK merino balls to knit grand-daughter a rainbow cardigan. Enough moping around at the start of knitting season.


I'm a big fan of King Cole merino DK, it comes in some lovely colours!


----------



## crustychick (Oct 27, 2016)

campanula said:


> I decided to ignore the expensive yak wool disaster and bought a dozen cheerful King Cole DK merino balls to knit grand-daughter a rainbow cardigan. Enough moping around at the start of knitting season.


oooh, I would like to knit a rainbow cardigan, that sounds lovely! do you have a particular rainbow pattern or are you just *rainbowing* a plain cardi pattern?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm a big fan of King Cole merino DK, it comes in some lovely colours!


Me too, it's nice to knit with and washes well.


----------



## campanula (Oct 27, 2016)

crustychick said:


> oooh, I would like to knit a rainbow cardigan, that sounds lovely! do you have a particular rainbow pattern or are you just *rainbowing* a plain cardi pattern?



I am doing a top-down raglan cardigan - I find drop sleeves are always too bulky to fit inside coats. I get a bit bored with plain stripes so I am doing a mix of striped and colour work - Drops always come up with some good combinations and patterns but this is a DIY version. King Cole also used to do a terrific merino chunky yarn which seems to have vanished but the colours in DK are very good and the texture is crisp with good definition. I am about 4 inches into the yoke but now I have delivered grand-daughter back to her mum after half-term duty, I will probably motor onwards at high speed.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 3, 2016)

Trotting majestically across the ironing board:


----------



## campanula (Nov 3, 2016)

Ages ago, I sent off for 'How to knit your own cat'...and you have just inspired me, RubyT. Soon as the cardi is finished (only 3 inches of body left and sleeves), I am going to attempt a mackerel tabby (might use tapestry wool for the subtle colours).


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm going to have a bash at over the knee chunky socks. I just need to find the right pattern.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 5, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> I'm going to have a bash at over the knee chunky socks. I just need to find the right pattern.


Well if you do them bottom up you can just use any pattern that suits the gauge and keep knitting upwards . You'll need to put some increases in as you go up the leg.


----------



## moose (Nov 5, 2016)

That's a pleasing elephant RubyToogood, just the right shape.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 6, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Well if you do them bottom up you can just use any pattern that suits the gauge and keep knitting upwards . You'll need to put some increases in as you go up the leg.


It's been years since I knitted socks, they were nothing to write home about either!
Ideally I want a pattern I don't have to mess about with, I've been working my way through Knitty.com, there are so many to choose from! If none of them suit what I have in my yarn stash  I shall follow your advice, thank you


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 6, 2016)

I've decided on these
Knitted knee-length socks (Free Pattern) - www.ladylifehacks.com


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 6, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> I've decided on these
> Knitted knee-length socks (Free Pattern) - www.ladylifehacks.com


IME you'll probably need to put some elastic in the tops for them to stay up, but you can do that afterwards.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2016)

Help required.  

I knitting my OH a jumper last year and it went well.  We saw someone with a moss stitche jumper on today and he likes it and I have been wanting to knit something in that so all good. 

I'm thinking that rather than looking for another pattern I could just use the other jumper pattern but just do it in moss, after doing a swatch, obviously.  

But he would prefer a V neck when previous jumper was round neck.   

How do I make that happen, and any other tips for changing a pattern??


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 7, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Help required.
> 
> I knitting my OH a jumper last year and it went well.  We saw someone with a moss stitche jumper on today and he likes it and I have been wanting to knit something in that so all good.
> 
> ...


1. Personally I'd just find another pattern.
2. Moss stitch is a pain in the arse to do any quantity of. It's really slow because you have to move the wool backwards or forwards between stitches the whole time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2016)

I've been knitting animals too, a slightly crazy bunny...




Now making clothes for a small doll - poncho, hats, leg warmers, cardigan


----------



## moose (Nov 7, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> 1. Personally I'd just find another pattern.
> 2. Moss stitch is a pain in the arse to do any quantity of. It's really slow because you have to move the wool backwards or forwards between stitches the whole time.


My knitting corner is littered with partially completed moss stitch projects.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2016)

That's annoying.  It looks so pretty though.   I will do a swatch first and see how frustrated I get with it.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 8, 2016)

Me76 said:


> That's annoying.  It looks so pretty though.   I will do a swatch first and see how frustrated I get with it.



I've found if you really like the pattern you will persevere no matter what!
Your Argyle project was beautiful. IMO moss stitch is so much easier to do, if some what laborious.
As suggested I'd use a dedicated V neck pattern, you don't want to make things awkward for yourself.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you for the compliment Siouxsie


----------



## campanula (Nov 8, 2016)

I do a lot of textured stuff which involves moss stitch...but not all over. Kim Hargreaves patterns...and, I think, Jean Moss used to be my go-to pattern designers. Using moss stitch as a feature rather than all over is a little like fairisle but in only one colour...and looks better in a high definition yarn such as cotton. With a plied, tweedy, fluffy wool, the definition of moss stitch is lost and is really not worth the effort. On the other hand, I also do a sneaky 4row rib-alike pattern which involves only 1 row in 4 using anything other than basic stocking stitch - highly useful if a more textured look is required without much effort. What yarn were you thinking of using.
I agree with getting a pattern for a V-neck - it is a pain working out the neck decreases (or increases) otherwise.
I am also lost in admiration for your intarsia/colourwork jumper.


----------



## campanula (Nov 27, 2016)

Finished rainbow cardigan so I am back looking hatefully at the Yakwool abomination.The likelihood that anything wearable will somehow transform out of my feeble annoyance is around zero but utter cheapskateness means I will probably (eventually) settle for a cushion or summat. If I could manage pics, I would post for inspiration..or consolation.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2016)

Show us a pic of the cardi


----------



## campanula (Dec 1, 2016)

OK - | am going to try (utterly thick though).


----------



## campanula (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh - flushed with success (sort of) so am trying to upload a pic of the chassis on the caravan With grimly failing truck in the background.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 1, 2016)

Where are the photos of the yak disaster?


----------



## campanula (Dec 1, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Where are the photos of the yak disaster?



I will take a pic tomorrow in all its horrid monstrosity...I still can't believe how dire it was yet I kept blindly (hopefully) on.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2016)

Cardigan is brilliant 

Got me itching to buy some nice bright wool, for something


----------



## campanula (Dec 1, 2016)

Aw, thank you Biddlybee. I enjoyed knitting with the King Cole wool - it stays nicely defined too. I have a hat and gloves which have stayed completely bobble-free despite treating them like dishrags.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 1, 2016)

Campanula! 
Your cardigan is beautiful...lovely, even stitching, neat button band and excellent sewing up.....I tend to hurry the sewing up part, it's my least favourite bit.


----------



## campanula (Dec 2, 2016)

Me too Siouxsie (sewing) - seems altogether unfair, having done all the knitting, to then have to sew...so I try to do as much in the round as possible although I loathe fiddling about with double ended needles. Anyway, I finally discovered the ridiculously simple mattress stitch and sewing is not so dreadful.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 26, 2016)

I seem to have got stuck on a particular yarn - rico essential cotton. 

I've made two things with it so far and am looking at my next project and can't think that anything else would be ok.  

I know this is because I shop online, so the fact that I know this ones drape and washing ability means that anything else is a risk. 

But I feel like I can't have a whole wardrobe made of the same stuff.  What do I do?


----------



## campanula (Dec 28, 2016)

I have just bought a stash of Berroco alpaca from Loop (£9.50 for 100 gr). Alpaca is a wonderfully soft yarn which has excellent thermal AND draping qualities...and is much nicer to knit with than cotton to my mind, having a bit more internal stretch.  Anything with silk also gives drape and added strength - some of the Louisa Harding wools are often on sale at Black Sheep - currently using a lot of Esquivel (a really good range of reds).
I tend to use natural fibres which are not cast-iron for washing machine use...but then again, I hardly ever wash them - I have a huge gardening jumper which has not seen water since 1992.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2016)

My latest.  

I'm annoyed because my decreases on the collar show.  At first I got grumpy with the pattern, but then remembered I haven't mastered pickup and knit yet and only pick up, so I will have been on the wrong side for the pattern. It's frustrating that I muck up things like this.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 30, 2016)

Me76 said:


> My latest.
> 
> I'm annoyed because my decreases on the collar show.  At first I got grumpy with the pattern, but then remembered I haven't mastered pickup and knit yet and only pick up, so I will have been on the wrong side for the pattern. It's frustrating that I muck up things like this.
> 
> View attachment 98038 View attachment 98039


It looks good to me 
I also can follow patterns carefully but then still struggle with some instructions but if my attempts are passable, so what 
Your's are better than passable


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 31, 2016)

Me76, That's lovely 
I really like the open fronted part, did you use larger needles for that or double wrap the original needle...it's very effective.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2016)

That looks like quite a fine knit Me, you are very neat! 

I'm lacking inspiration tbh. I've got a baby cardi to knit for March, so have bought some already rainbowed yarn.

I started this about 4 years ago  maybe I'll pick it up again and try and finish it


----------



## Me76 (Dec 31, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> Me76, That's lovely
> I really like the open fronted part, did you use larger needles for that or double wrap the original needle...it's very effective.


It's a triple wrap.   It's very uneven, but hey.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 31, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> That looks like quite a fine knit Me, you are very neat!
> 
> I'm lacking inspiration tbh. I've got a baby cardi to knit for March, so have bought some already rainbowed yarn.
> 
> I started this about 4 years ago  maybe I'll pick it up again and try and finish it


I like that cardi Bee.  I have just added it to my queue.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2016)

I do too, but it's a very boring knit


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 31, 2016)

Me76 said:


> It's a triple wrap.   It's very uneven, but hey.



It will even itself out after a few washes 

I'm totally devoid of inspiration. I feel like something different that keeps my interest going.....I usually start getting bored after doing the back and an arm 

My new years resolution is to stick it out, I have so many ufos, it's ridiculous!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2016)

So... if your knitting is on a holder and you didn't make a note of the needle size


----------



## campanula (Dec 31, 2016)

Impressively fine knitting there Me76 - did it take you long? I admit...my first thought on seeing the front was to shudder at the absolute inevitability of pulling numerous threads with my clumsy handling and overgrown garden. On the plus side - many of my tops seem to get ruined in exactly that area by dropping dinner on my bosomy shelfage - I have to tuck a teatowel round my neck I am such an oaf...so a lacy disguise would be just the thing.
Mmmm - also got a few things on the go...but avoiding fine yarn (patience lack!). Double knitting is pretty much as low as I go although am doing a quickie pair of fingerless gloves for Gdd in some very fine angora and silk (2.5mm needles - a nightmare for my gnarly rough gardening hands). The next conundrum - I have to either put in a late lifeline...or knit back three rows on a yoked jumper for DiL - ground to a halt. I went a little insane before Xmas and now have a gorgeous trove of wools - but all in slightly different shades of red/rust...means stripes or blocks as the contrast is not good enough for colourwork - basically, I just ordered in a sort of colourful daze and am now faced with how to use it all...plus a few random greens. After the last cardigan fail, I bit the bullet and bought a pattern instead of making it up as I go along - Lila top down jumper on Ravellry (much influenced by my late collie - also called Lila). Link fail - apols.
I taught the 5 year old to knit this Xmas, by sitting her in my lap and guiding her hands - I let her discover the best ways of holding 2 needles and moving the loops up and down just by feeling it through - a very kinaesthetic way of learning - she picked it up with great dexterity and has been knitting entirely on her own (4mm needles and Sirdar striped cotton). I am not letting her do more than 15minutes and we are not making a 'thing' yet - just practicing stitches - I am astounded at her delicacy and accuracy...and elated that I am passing on a useful skill.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 31, 2016)

It took me almost exactly two months. Which is roughly what most of the jumpers I have made have taken.  

I have this to do next. 

 


 And then I am planning to make my own Christmas jumper.  I'm going to use the mesh front jumper as a base design and then I have a cushion pattern that has a penguin intarsia chart and a glove pattern that has a small snowflake chart.  Working out the placement will be fun, but I can't find any Christmas jumpers in the shops that I like ever, so figure making my own is a good way to go.


----------



## campanula (Dec 31, 2016)

Yep, that's a goody for the Rico - lovely stitch definition. Look forward to seeing finished version. Intarsia though (glutton for punishment).


----------



## Me76 (Dec 31, 2016)

campanula said:


> Yep, that's a goody for the Rico - lovely stitch definition. Look forward to seeing finished version. Intarsia though (glutton for punishment).


It can't be worse than my argyle.  I think anything will be easy after that. I am going to buy some bobbins though!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 1, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> So... if your knitting is on a holder and you didn't make a note of the needle size


Are you sure you didn't record it on Ravelry? I find myself being grateful to my past self quite often for filling in all the fields on Ravelry about needle size, dyelot etc
Failing that do a tension square I guess. Maybe start by looking at what needle you used for projects with similar  wool/gauge.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2017)

First place I checked, nope. It's either 2.5 or 3mm, or 2.75mm.

I have found a picture of me knitting, so I know they are silver needles which should narrow it down


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 1, 2017)

Meanwhile I have finished my cardigan.



It's a bit too small (my gauge must have been a bit off) and I might raise the neckline a bit at some point as it's a bit low/baggy.



I'm not entirely sure what I was thinking now as I'm clearly going to spill coffee and beetroot juice all over it in the first week but never mind. It's lovely and warm.


----------



## moose (Jan 1, 2017)

Really lovely. 

I've finally finished the second one of these mittens, after a bad case of Second Glove Syndrome for months. 
'Scuse me pyjamas.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 2, 2017)

moose said:


> Really lovely.
> 
> I've finally finished the second one of these mittens, after a bad case of Second Glove Syndrome for months.
> 'Scuse me pyjamas.
> ...


I love them!!!


----------



## moose (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks, they're a bit of a favourite - I made a pair a few years ago but in shit wool which has gone all bobbly, and RubyToogood had a pair too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 2, 2017)

moose said:


> Thanks, they're a bit of a favourite - I made a pair a few years ago but in shit wool which has gone all bobbly, and RubyToogood had a pair too.


I lost one and started knitting a replacement but got bored.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 2, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> First place I checked, nope. It's either 2.5 or 3mm, or 2.75mm.
> 
> I have found a picture of me knitting, so I know they are silver needles which should narrow it down


If it makes you feel better, I've now gone back to the jumper I was supposed to be knitting when I interrupted it to do the cardi, and although I made a careful note of the needle size, I now apparently have no 3mm needles or tips in the house. I don't know how this can be but apparently it is so.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 2, 2017)

I feel your frustration. They must be somewhere!


----------



## moose (Jan 2, 2017)

I feel a theme developing. Today I dug out another project thats been hanging around for probably 3 years, to find I'd pulled the needles out at some point to use for something else. 

I spent about two hours faffing about trying to get the right tension with various sizes, only to notice a little PostIt in the bottom of the bag, in my handwriting, saying 'Use 4.5mm when you carry on'.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 3, 2017)

In fact why the hell was I using a 3mm needle anyway when my gauge is clearly too tight? 

It's quite tempting to abandon it and knit something else, except I've already done the sleeves and a bit of the back


----------



## campanula (Jan 6, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> It's quite tempting to abandon it and knit something else, except I've already done the sleeves and a bit of the back


Grief - you are practically finished!
The second sleeve usually does me in...and I now do the neck as soon as possible since I have also given up on stuff with only the neckband left to finish. I recently finished a jumper (half a sleeve) I had started for my oldest when he was 8....so 31 years ago (back when Rowan brought out their 'denim' wool). Still a tiny bit too big for grand-daughter but I am hanging on to it - what's another couple of years?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 6, 2017)

I realise I am a relative newbie to knitting, but I don't get the leaving stuff. 

Atm I am really grumpy because my new yarn hasn't arrived so I haven't knittted for a week.  I could have done some of the squares for the throw from the magazine that started me on this road, but I want my new top!!!

I am never leaving ordering stuff for the next one until I've finished the current one again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I realise I am a relative newbie to knitting, but I don't get the leaving stuff.


Having more than one project on the go and choosing the faster/smaller/more interesting pattern. Change of season, change of size. For me it's mostly endless stocking stitch on tiny needles *snore*


----------



## moose (Jan 7, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I realise I am a relative newbie to knitting, but I don't get the leaving stuff.


I knit for fun. If I'm not enjoying it, there's no point, so I drop it till I feel more like it. There's a moss stitch cardi in a bag that's been going for about 3 years because I get so bored with it. I do something new to get fired up again, then keep going back to it till the boredom sets in again.


----------



## campanula (Jan 7, 2017)

I really don't knit for fun - I don't particularly enjoy it and often find it deeply dull...but I do like the things which result from it. A lot of my life involves the repetition of small tasks - some of which are enjoyable (weeding, pricking out seedlings, dog walks), some of which are hateful but necessary (cooking, laundry) and some are avoided to the extent I am willing to change my attitudes completely (grass cutting, hair styling). Knitting is fairly neutral - I can go for years without feeling the need for a woolly garment...and have many projects I no longer chastise myself for not finishing (and in some cases, such as felting, not even starting apart from making one papier mache foot shape).


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 13, 2017)

I knit for fun and enjoyment, I need patterns that will keep me interested from start to finish. I get so bored and mythered if I come face to face with problems or stitches I've struggled with in the past and just give up. That's why I have so many unfinished pieces.....but this year I WILL finish some of them off, I will, honesty ....I have so much beautiful, and expensive, yarn left laying half finished in cheap carrier bags, it's such a crime and a shame. I need to pull my finger out and not buy anything new!....like that's going to happen!


----------



## campanula (Jan 15, 2017)

Siouxsie, back in the day when we had to fathom out opaque diagrams in books, I also simply gave up...not least because I have a weird brain thing where I am absolutely unable to distinguish between left and right when I have to extrapolate from the page...but thankfully, we now have YouTube and absolutely loads of knitting tutorials on the web (I recently learned how to cable)...which has revolutionised my knitting. In fact, having just done a complicated  structural piece for D-i-L, I have pulled out the yak disaster and am adding a short-row, sideways peplum. True, I will have to frog most of the body again...but otoh, yarn which cost me upwards of £100 will finally be used up...and I think it will look quite folkloric for this aging hippy type. Pics to follow.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 16, 2017)

Campanula, I shall be following your lead, regarding your return to the yak disaster, and force myself to finish, at least one, of my projects! With or without the help of youtube and the like 
I can't wait to see your almost mythical yak creation finished!


----------



## campanula (Jan 16, 2017)

Excellent - we can do our things together then virtuously boast, Siouxsie..

In truth, it is also displacement after buying a shitload of yarn based solely on colour...and now being too addled to actually work out a way to use it apart from the vaguest of vague jumper notions.


----------



## campanula (Jan 17, 2017)

Because I hate knitting sleeves in the round - either 4 needles or magic loop, I thought I would knit them flat and join the yoke on DiL's jumper with Kitchener stitch (grafting)...somehow forgetting what a total fucking nightmare this is...and 3 (terrible) attempts down the line, almost despairing... but a fortuitous stripe means I can do an inside out 3 needle cast off. An exploratory swatch has turned out brilliantly...and when blocked, completely invisible. I have a little Elizabeth Zimmerman mantra ' I am mistress of my own knitting'...which I repeat...often.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 18, 2017)

I am grumpy as I ordered new yarn theee weeks ago and it hasn't come yet.  She was out of stock apparently and is waiting for it to come from her suppliers.  If I had know it was out of stock I wouldn't have ordered from her 

I am left with making squares from the knitting magazine that got me into all this two years ago.  They aren't that exciting.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 22, 2017)

Help please. It occurred to me that I could knit a tension square for the next project while waiting for the yarn to come as I have some f the same stuff in a different colour.   I have done that and the pattern looks lovely.  But I can't work out what I need to change.  

Pattern states 20 sts 26 rows
My square 26 sts 26 rows  

If use a smaller needle, that will muck up the rows won't it??


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 23, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Help please. It occurred to me that I could knit a tension square for the next project while waiting for the yarn to come as I have some f the same stuff in a different colour.   I have done that and the pattern looks lovely.  But I can't work out what I need to change.
> 
> Pattern states 20 sts 26 rows
> My square 26 sts 26 rows
> ...


You don't usually need to worry too much about the row gauge. Practically all patterns say "knit until it measures 20cm" or whatever. What are you knitting?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2017)

View attachment 98069



RubyToogood said:


> You don't usually need to worry too much about the row gauge. Practically all patterns say "knit until it measures 20cm" or whatever. What are you knitting?


  You are of course right about the pattern saying knit until it measures.  So I just have to make sure the stitch count is ok so it doesn't end up being ridiculously wide!

Edit.  The picture didn't show, but I think it does if you click on the thing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 23, 2017)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 98069
> 
> 
> You are of course right about the pattern saying knit until it measures.  So I just have to make sure the stitch count is ok so it doesn't end up being ridiculously wide!
> ...


Yep. It's a bigger needle you need by the way. I'm slightly worried that your row gauge is going to be really far off though once you've changed needles, purely because it might mean you're using something very different than the pattern expects. What wool is it intended for and what are you using?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Yep. It's a bigger needle you need by the way. I'm slightly worried that your row gauge is going to be really far off though once you've changed needles, purely because it might mean you're using something very different than the pattern expects. What wool is it intended for and what are you using?


It's a cotton dk on the pattern, and I'm using a cotton dk.  Thanks for reminding me I need a bigger needle btw.  I had started a new tension square today with a smaller one    Monday brain.


----------



## campanula (Jan 25, 2017)

Mmm. not quite sure either - do you mean you are getting 26 stitches across 10cm? Or 26 rows to 10cm? Also, the length will stretch and the width will decrease on a finished garment (gravity) if doing stocking stitch...I never do lace so I am vague on that.

Finished DiL jumper...but bought a shedload of Manos Del Uruguay clasica to get back into knitting for me with a quickie thickie...as well as the numerous reds from before Xmas. Getting out of hand as I have also been thinking of socks.
Also, 3/4 way round the bottom peplum edging of yak nightmare...has potential (sort of). I am trying to sort piccies.


----------



## campanula (Jan 25, 2017)

hopefully piccies


----------



## Me76 (Jan 25, 2017)

I've gone up a needle and I still have 3 too many stitches to my 10cm and it doesn't look as nice.  

I'm tempted to use the smaller needle and knit a smaller size.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 26, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I've gone up a needle and I still have 3 too many stitches to my 10cm and it doesn't look as nice.
> 
> I'm tempted to use the smaller needle and knit a smaller size.


Larger size! As your gauge will be tighter than the pattern recommends.

Best do the maths before embarking... So:

If your bust is, say, 40 inches, work out which size the pattern thinks you should knit eg 16.
Look at the final diagram with the dimensions of how big the knitted pieces should be. How big is the size 16 across the bust (the last bit before you start shaping the armholes)?
Roughly how many stitches at your actual gauge would give you the same measurement? (There's a knitting calculator here, you want "How many stitches do I need to knit?" Knitting Calculator)
Which size approximates that stitch count most closely?
Knit that size.

Your decision may also be influenced by how tight or loose you want the thing to be. The picture shows something quite loose so your size 16 would probably measure 44 inches for a 40 inch bust. You might want it more closely fitting than that.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 26, 2017)

You are amazing Ruby!!!   Thank you.


----------



## campanula (Feb 7, 2017)

Storming on with my 'garden' jumper - the colours are based on a somewhat lurid combo of orange geum and deep pink callirhoe...with numerous greens, corals and reds. Doing same pattern as D-I-L (Lila) and am just starting on bottom rib. Sleeves will be touch and go but using many colours makes substituting easier. 4 projects on the go now - a much better idea than monogamous knitting since a change is as good as a rest.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2017)

I really need to pull my finger out and finish this tiny cardigan, my mate is due any minute   This weekend, I will do it! 

Then, I want to make a blanket for another that's due... any recommendations for nice soft cotton that will keep it's shape and is washable? 

I made my niece this a few years back, with a mix of_ Blue Sky Fibers Worsted Cotton _(which is really lovely but too bloody expensive) and _knitpicks worsted cotton_ (which I can't find here anymore).

Any ideas?


----------



## campanula (Mar 2, 2017)

Mmmm, lovely blanket BB. I am mad for Mabel and Ivy from Tangled yarns. They do 2 types, one of which is a lovely mix of merino and cotton. It is a fine yarn...but I have been unwinding from the centre and outside and using 2 strands together.  
I am plodding on with the yak disaster...which has become far more elaborate...and finished my garden jumper in unprecedented time of 17 days. Camera dodgy but will do my best to post pics as I am well chuffed with the result. It's a stretch though, to stay in winter (knitting) mode while gardening demands are ramping up


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2017)

I want to do it in colours of the sea. 

Ooh, just googled and they've got an almost perfect 'shade pack' 

I think it might be too thin though, even doubled


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2017)

...one more sleeve to go


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2017)

Found my answers somewhere else


----------



## Mungy (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been knitting hats using a knitting loom for the last few months. I've made over 40 so far. Sold 4. Made several specially for people. I am making them to give to homeless, refugees, anyone who needs a hat really and selling some to buy yarn to make more hats.


----------



## moose (Mar 8, 2017)

what kind of loom, Mungy ?


----------



## Mungy (Mar 8, 2017)

moose said:


> what kind of loom, Mungy ?


round knitting loom.


----------



## campanula (Mar 8, 2017)

Massive breakthrough with the yak disaster. Beset with anxiety, not knowing how to do the front - as a cardigan or jumper - problems either way, not least being the awful lumpy edges from a million thread changes (it's elaborate). Almost ground to a halt after the third attempt at some sort of button band and endless faffing with icord (tie fastening?)...but 4 times obviously the charm and I did a 3needle cast off and turned it into a jumper (with a knitted 'false zip') and tried it on for the first time. Thrillingly, it fits (when I unravelled the last disastrous attempt and spread it across the table, it transpired I was knitting for a 60inch chest!) I feel energised to finish last sleeve then neckband.

It is a very odd garment. I could actually make a massive paper ruff, Tudor stylee...and it would not look out of place. Also, a screamingly 80s silhouette, complete with peplum and dropped shoulders. Not entirely promising. Even so, have convinced myself it has a certain folkloric charm (rough) and is therefore timeless (too bizarre to categorise).


----------



## campanula (Mar 9, 2017)

trying to do pics


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 9, 2017)

That is beautiful, campanula 
I applaud your dogged determination and patience!

Such fine work, I'd have gone mad and given up 
The peplum looks like it should've always been there.
Lovely.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 9, 2017)

I really like the knitted zip detail.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2017)

Bloody hell, you've got patience! They're both great


----------



## campanula (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you...although it is more to do with being a cheapskate than having patience. I had bought lots of wool in shades of red and orange and made up the rest from my stash, and raced through the first jumper in a record 17 days (4.5mm needles) and had a proper pattern to follow (Lila, on Ravelry - already did one for D-i-L)...while I am in the 4th year of the yak abomination. I usually take a couple of months (like you, I think Me76). It has been years since I did a jumper for myself (my daughter snapped up the last one) so having 2 is outstanding.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2017)

Finished my ginormous project


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2017)

Where'd you get those buttons Biddlybee ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2017)

I can't remember  possibly Simply Fabrics in Brixton, or a random shop in Brighton.

They're quite cheapy plastic ones.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2017)

They'd be perfect for a (crochet) cardigan I've made.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2017)

I'll have a look when I'm passing through Brixton next, they were definitely in a tube not a packet iykwim?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm just procrastinating really.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 20, 2017)

Biddlybee, that's beautiful.



wtfftw said:


> Where'd you get those buttons Biddlybee ?



I got similar from this seller 
DAISY FLOWER buttons 13mm back shank sewing shaped crafts 9 colours size 20 | eBay


----------



## campanula (Mar 23, 2017)

I have been wearing my yak garment...and whipped up a little hat with the leftovers, thereby nudging me into a hat craze. Ordered purple tussah silk for D-I-L and some bloody gorgeous Woolfolk 'Tynd' in Dirty Seafoam for me...and knitting us both Tetsubou hats (japanese for helmet). Really must get a grip on how to do links but this lovely hat is on Ravelry. Even paid £££ for a pattern (a complete first for a hat). I feel an obsession coming on...using just a single skein means splashing out on fabulous yarn (nearly settled on some German wool from Loop with glorious colours (and names - 'Withered Magnolia', 'Escaped Laboratory Mouse', 'Dying Rose losing it's Fire').


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 25, 2017)

I did abandon the stripy thing and knitted a small shawl instead which perked me up as I normally embark on these mammoth projects that take months to finish whereas this was over pretty fast. Am now continuing the policy of knitting from stash and going 80s with this pattern: Ravelry: Fuzzy Dot Cardigan / Fuzzy dottejakke pattern by Anna & Heidi Pickles
I've had a load of green Kidsilk Aura in my stash for years which is a good match, except that it's a bit finer which means it won't be quite such a hairy monster. And again it's going fairly fast. I think I just knit more when I can see a chance of actually finishing something in the not too distant future.


----------



## moose (Mar 25, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> I think I just knit more when I can see a chance of actually finishing something in the not too distant future.


Me too. I have the attention span of a gnat these days. I blame the internet.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 27, 2017)

Scarf and double chin (and finger):


----------



## campanula (Mar 27, 2017)

Oooh, I love that, Ruby. Its a perfect match of colour and pattern. Making me think about lace again. I have just learned to do a provisional cable cast-on today, to get going on my hat. I swear, I have been knitting for 50 years but never moved beyond knit, purl, make, decrease, one type of casting on until internet tutorials. I am winding down knitting season, trying to squeeze in a pair of hats for me and D-i-L. Knitting with 10ply fine wool is also a bit out of my comfort zone - I have never had the patience to do endless tiny stitches unless it's a glove or such - and I find I have to be much more measured, holding this fine and slippery yarn. It is gorgeous though. The nicest wool I have felt for ages.


----------



## moose (Mar 29, 2017)

campanula said:


> 'Withered Magnolia', 'Escaped Laboratory Mouse', 'Dying Rose losing it's Fire').


 Don't they do some lovely colours! might have to make a purchase.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2017)

wtfftw said:


> I'm just procrastinating really.


I did stop in Brixton - it wasn't simply fabrics.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 31, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> I did stop in Brixton - it wasn't simply fabrics.


Might it have been Morleys? I vaguely remember you showing them to me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2017)

Could've been, either that or sharp works, I'm not sure morleys have tubes of buttons?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 7, 2017)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 103850


Love it! Perfect for current weather.

I've been eyeing up patterns for cotton t-shirty type things. What's it like to wear?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 7, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Love it! Perfect for current weather.
> 
> I've been eyeing up patterns for cotton t-shirty type things. What's it like to wear?


Really comfy.  When i first sewed up the shoulders were a bit weird but after a couple of wears they have dropped nicely.  (I don't block). 

I could have done the sleeves a cm shorter as the wavy bit keep getting caught in my elbows and staying curled up, but apart from that, it's one of my favourites that I've made so far.  I will get a lot of wear from it i think.


----------



## campanula (Apr 7, 2017)

Fine knitting, Me76. I fairly zipped through my first attempt with fine wool (although the yarn was a total pleasure), I am dragging my heels with the second hat for DiL. Like 40 rows for 10cm...seems to take forever - the prospect of doing a jumper is vanishingly small (I would actually splash the cash on more Woolfolk yarn if I thought there was any chance of finishing). So what's next then...or are you in summer retirement? This hat will be my last item...although I do have shitloads of Manos del Uruguay worsted weight...


----------



## Me76 (Apr 8, 2017)

Next I'm making a Christmas jumper.  I can never find any in the shops i like so I'm making my own. 

Using the pattern of the mesh top jumper i made, but making it slightly shorter, and a chart i have for a penguin and some snow flakes on the front.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2017)

I need some advice... I did some knitting by a campfire   a particularly smoky one...

Whats on my needles and a couple of balls of wool, have absorbed the campfire really well... can I wash halfway through a project? Will it completely fuck it up?

Not really sure how I could 'air' it otherwise  I wouldn't mind so much, but it's a blanket for a newborn


----------



## Siouxsie (May 9, 2017)

Can you test the spare balls with Febreze and then hanging them in a knicker bag on the line for a couple of days...see if that gets rid of the smell.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2017)

Knicker bag? Line? 

Not sure about Febreze tbh, I'm going to try sun and wind first by airing near an open window.


----------



## Siouxsie (May 9, 2017)

Knicker bag  one of those net things you put your smalls in to stop them tangling up.
I read somewhere about putting smelly clothes in the freezer overnight...don't recommend it though, especially for a baby.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2017)

My smalls are not that small or skimpy that they tangle


----------



## moose (May 10, 2017)

Just ordered yarn for the Okapi jumper, from Ravelry. It's neck-down, 1 piece with some short-row shaping, so should be challenging enough to keep me interested. I'm not doing the same degree of tweediness, though, mine will be flat black in the main.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2017)

On the fifth (out of seven) colour with this blanket... over halfway \o/

Hanging out in the sun got rid of the smokey smell btw


----------



## Me76 (Jul 7, 2017)

I am planning my next project and have a couple of choices.  Questions about yarn though:

1 is it possible to get a glittery or sequinned, chunky, washable yarn for less than £4 for 70ish metres or am I asking for the impossible?

2 when a yarn has a bit of a fuzziness to it, is there a name for that I can search for, or do I need to look at every picture of every DK yarn?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2017)

2. Fuzziness might depend on the blend. eg mohair/angora like kid silk haze (*spit*) is very fuzzy. What's the yarn used in the pattern?

1. An acrylic, probably. Ravelry will list yarn substitutions which can sometimes be helpful. Sirdar or king cole are usually quite cheap.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2017)

The yarn it says in the pattern is patons soft mix. But it's hand wash only so there's no point me getting that.  But I like the fuzzy effect of it.  

Here's  the pattern


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ok. I think I'm sorted for my yarn choices now.  

For houndstooth
Wendy Fleur DK - Veronica (3354) - 100g
In Veronica and anemone

For the bobbly one (pic below)
King Cole Glitz Chunky - Black (175) - 100g
http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/yarn/king-cole-glitz-chunky-black-175-100g
I just need to decide which one first now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2017)

Blanket finished, and a little hat too.





Really fancy finally knitting my jumper, but no point when I'm this size 

Maybe I'll make some gloves


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2017)

I need ideas for a knitted toy 

Can't find one I really like and need something to keep my fingers busy.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 19, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> I need ideas for a knitted toy
> 
> Can't find one I really like and need something to keep my fingers busy.


I quite like this which I've made for a couple of babies (and a grownup) Ravelry: Oliphaunt pattern by Cristina Bernardi Shiffman


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2017)

Not sure. The ones you've done look great, some of the other projects look a bit awful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2017)

Ugh, knitting with sock/3ply is slooooow.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 26, 2017)

I am desperately trying to finish my Christmas jumper quick so I can get onto the next thing.  

Which I really need to be the black glittery bobbly jumper as it's not stocking stitch and I'm a bit bored of stocking stitch.  But the yarn for the other jumper is so gorgeous and soft I want to play with that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2017)

One project for home, one for bus/train?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 26, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> One project for home, one for bus/train?


I don't have time on the commute really. Otherwise that would be an awesome idea.  

I will just have to be disciplined.


----------



## campanula (Aug 9, 2017)

Ground to a halt on grandaughter's cardigan with only half a sleeve to go. Somehow, totally unable to motivate myself as it consists of many colour changes. 3/4 sleeve in cotton - it won't fit her if I leave it much longer...or be weather appropriate.
Summer is so NOT knitting season.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Look at my gorgeous new knitting shelves.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow! Look at all your wool too


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2017)

The wool in the colour blocks is all from the magazine subscription that I have.  A ball every week that I'm supposed to make two quilts with.  I have about 13 squares I think. :blush:


----------



## Shirl (Sep 5, 2017)

It's that time of year again when I want to knit and come here for help with a project that I usually give up on once I've made and arse of it 
Anyway, all I want this time is a pattern for a regular sort of bobble hat to keep me warm on my dog walks. Two needles and nothing fancy. I still have the icelandic wool left over from the Sarah Lund jumper that got the better of me and I'd like to use some of that.


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2017)

What weigh is the yarn, Shirl, is it like Lopi/Aran weight?

This one uses 6mm needles, not sure if that'll work with your yarn http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2890.pdf


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2017)

moose said:


> What weigh is the yarn, Shirl, is it like Lopi/Aran weight?
> 
> This one uses 6mm needles, not sure if that'll work with your yarn http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2890.pdf



this is it. it seems to suggest 4.5 needles.
That pattern looks about my level


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2017)

Ah, it's more of a double knit. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 6, 2017)

moose said:


> Ah, it's more of a double knit. I'll keep looking.


I don't have to use the wool I have, I can buy something else and white's not especially practical or flattering so I could knit something else with that wool. What would I be looking for to knit that one.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 12, 2017)

i have cold feet. i _may_ have bitten off more than i can chew 










in green


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 13, 2017)

They are lovely, I like the detail on the calf.
Is the pattern available online, wayward bob


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 13, 2017)

it's on ravelry i'll link you up...

Ravelry: Darlington pattern by Ashley Knowlton

or search darlington sock


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2017)

So I'm thinking of picking up a project I put down in 2013 

It's a top down cardi and iirc (stuck under baby so can't check) I've only just got to the shoulders... with a bit of recalculating (for my bingo wings biceps) it should be ok to carry on eh?

If it doesn't fit on the shoulders and needs ripping back, will the wool be too set in that pattern too reuse? Iykwim?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 24, 2017)

Biddlybee it might be a bit kinky to work but i reckon blocking should mostly sort it out. is it stocking stitch? the main problem it get with reworking is the twist coming loose - but much more so with rib than a plain knit.

socks are progressing, i'm onto the second leg. sat with it watching documentaries on wicca (kid1 is very interested atm) and thinking about greebo  i don't think she was a huge knitter? but i was waxing lyrical to mr b about the structural beauty of the pattern, the elegance of the shaping, and i thought she'd really have appreciated that. her interest and support - along with teh whole crafty urb massive - are fundamental in my work (/sanity) life taking the turn it has


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> So I'm thinking of picking up a project I put down in 2013
> 
> It's a top down cardi and iirc (stuck under baby so can't check) I've only just got to the shoulders... with a bit of recalculating (for my bingo wings biceps) it should be ok to carry on eh?
> 
> If it doesn't fit on the shoulders and needs ripping back, will the wool be too set in that pattern too reuse? Iykwim?


I believe the thing to do is reskein it (ie just wind it round something and tie loosely) and wash or steam it to get the kinks out. I've never done this but I've heard of it.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 24, 2017)

I cannot knit but have just witnessed what constitutes a miracle in my eyes - mates Mama (92) knitted a peysa (Icelandic wool sweater) on one needle, with no pattern in three days.  Is this within the norms of knitting or should I ring Roy Castle?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2017)

How the fuck do you knit on one needle?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> Biddlybee it might be a bit kinky to work but i reckon blocking should mostly sort it out. is it stocking stitch? the main problem it get with reworking is the twist coming loose - but much more so with rib than a plain knit.





RubyToogood said:


> I believe the thing to do is reskein it (ie just wind it round something and tie loosely) and wash or steam it to get the kinks out. I've never done this but I've heard of it.


Cheers, I think it's stocking stitch  will check maybe tomorrow.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2017)

catinthehat said:


> I cannot knit but have just witnessed what constitutes a miracle in my eyes - mates Mama (92) knitted a peysa (Icelandic wool sweater) on one needle, with no pattern in three days.  Is this within the norms of knitting or should I ring Roy Castle?


Do you mean a single straight needle, or a circular needle, ie a cable with a knitting tip at both ends? If the latter, this is pretty normal although not something you saw in this country when I was growing up. The without a pattern bit is fairly impressive, but if you spend your life knitting basically the same jumper over and over (albeit in different sizes), and are doing it in one piece, which you would be with a circular needle, it's understandable as there's a formula. The three days bit you've got me with because it takes me three months unless it was a baby jumper. Although Icelandic wool is quite thick so a bit quicker than some.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 24, 2017)

heh i was puzzled - circ makes sense  i wonder how long they've been common in the uk? after wrestling with dpns for so long i still can't get over how (relatively) quick/easy socks go on a circ


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 24, 2017)

I think not circular as such but one long flexible needle that looks circular when in use.  Its knitted in a single piece.  I did ask her how many she had knitted and she said more than the leaves on a tree - so I would put that at around 'a lot'.  She has been knitted since she was three she said.  But then this is a woman whose sofa and chairs were made by her husband and covered in tapestry she made herself.  I think its where the saying broke the mold is apt!  Knitting seems much more common here - you see guys knitting on the bus.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 24, 2017)

i've always wanted to be able to knit one-handed. iirc scottish knitters used to keep the left-hand needle tucked into clothing or a belt and do all the manipulation with the right hand. 

does mama knit "continental" style, with the yarn in the left hand? i think it can be much quicker than throwing the yarn with the right. when i was learning i tried both ways, but throwing always felt more natural...


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 25, 2017)

catinthehat said:


> I think not circular as such but one long flexible needle that looks circular when in use.


That's a circular needle. As you say, it enables you to knit the thing in one piece with no seams because you're knitting round in a spiral. I think traditional Icelandic jumpers probably are quite formulaic, so after you'd done a few you could dispense with a pattern, just doing a bit of maths to work out how many stitches to cast on. For the yoke you would  increase (add stitches) according to a formula eg every three stitches on every second row until you get down to the arms, then the rest is just tubes and a bit of ribbing at the bottom. And some imagination for the colourwork.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2017)

Tried the part-cardi on... fitted nicely on the shoulders and arm holes were ok too.

But moths had got at it   and the other balls of wool.


----------



## campanula (Sep 25, 2017)

Yep, it's that time of year again.file:///C:/Users/user/Downloads/TransverseCard.pdf
Easing back into it with a mindless cardi knit for DiL.

As usual - fucked up links (dimwit alert).


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 26, 2017)

fuck moths


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Tried the part-cardi on... fitted nicely on the shoulders and arm holes were ok too.
> 
> But moths had got at it   and the other balls of wool.


Oh no!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm beyond pissed off. Although I know it's my fault for leaving it undisturbed for so long. It's a really boring knit, but I want the cardigan dammit!

I've put three balls in the freezer, but will probably buy the whole lot again so it's the same dye lot  luckily not expensive yarn.

Completely paranoid about my stash now though and on my list to go through it, if clingy ill baby lets me!


----------



## campanula (Nov 3, 2017)

How did you get on with the moths Biddlybee?
 November comes around just as the garden is going over and knitting fever kicks in (although there is no shortage of work in the gardens). Also, a bit skint so am having a massive Xmas knit surge. 3 pairs of gloves,  2 doe caps (a Jenny Gordon pattern off Ravelry although I am winging it as it is not a freebie), and a fairisle beret. All great for stash using and I bought some Drops alpaca in their sale and a few balls of gorgeous, but ridiculously fine Rowan kidsilk haze I have had for years. First glove almost done over an evening (but I expect this maniac rate to slow down). A weekend in the wood means hours of knitting (dark at 3.30 and 8hours till bedtime... - perfect for those oldie style crafts such as quilting, embroidery (with a headtorch) and knitting.
I also like doing fine colourwork with tiny needles and 2-3ply Shetland wool but never, in a million years, would I manage a cardigan or jumper...but hats and gloves are just right. I tend not to do socks though as they never last that long and are hidden under my workboots. How are you doing, wayward bob? I would never manage those socks (I am a bit crap at textured knitting - can just about manage moss stitch and a (very) straightforward cable.
So, anyone else doing giftie knitting this year?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2017)

Im really selfish in my knitting.  I want to do it all for me.   I'm not sure I like anyone enough to spend the time doing it for, and trust them to appreciate it enough. 

Even the OH is out at the moment as last year he didn't wear the jumper I knitted for him the year before at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2017)

Baby things are so quick to knit and gloves too that it doesn't feel like as much of a investment of time as a jumper.

Nothing else was got at campanula  I've still not restarted the cardigan though as I'm knitting jumpers for my girls, or I will be once I can get the gauge right! Post pics of your projects when you get the chance


----------



## campanula (Nov 3, 2017)

Me76 said:


> he didn't wear the jumper I knitted for him the year before at all.



The swine!

erm, it wasn't a Xmas jumper with reindeer or penguins was it?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2017)

campanula said:


> The swine!
> 
> erm, it wasn't a Xmas jumper with reindeer or penguins was it?


It wasn't.  He did like it, apparently.  But it was very warm and last winter wasn't that warm.


----------



## innit (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm making a blanket for my daughter for Christmas  (that's crochet though  )
and am just casting on a little faroese fair isle jumper for my son which is a longer term project. I have to say that casting on 126 stitches in rib has reminded me what I love about crochet...


----------



## campanula (Nov 3, 2017)

innit said:


> on 126 stitches in rib



Is that one side only or in the round? I recall one endless moss stitch jumper and now avoid complicated patterns...although I am not keen on garter stitch either. I find stripes or fairisle easier than plain stocking stitch...because it is so encouraging seeing each row and pattern completed.
I only got around to crochet last year, innit...and only granny squares at that. After 94 of them, I almost lost the will to live...and found the hundreds of end threads a nightmare to weave in so just knotted a lot of them...which now keep poking through to the other side of the seat cover.
That is a really nice jumper, Me 76. Set in sleeves makes it harder for you to 'borrow' (which I do with  sweetheart's jumpers). Raglan sleeves though.


----------



## innit (Nov 4, 2017)

It's in the round so the worst is well and truly done now*, but I prefer crochet now for lots of reasons really, although I'm still quite inexperienced compared with my knitting skills. Crochet feels so much more portable and less vulnerable, without reams of stitches on the needles to take care of, and it's easier to rewind and fix things.

I crocheted the baby some little slippers with no seams  (about 4 stitches to whip stitch at the end) which are so fabulously 3 dimensional. I love working with fibre  She can kick them off in under a minute though 

*I may revise this opinion when I come to cast on the sleeves on dpns


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 5, 2017)

i'm three and a bit socks in 

my short rows are now a thing of beauty but i hate bobbles more than anything.

first pair survived the wash really well - which is a shame cos i'd erred on the looser side expecting shrinkage  second pair are spot-on for size, in a much plainer heather grey which highlights the fancy stitching more. have an order for my next pair from my french auntie, those will be purple


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 5, 2017)

campanula said:


> Is that one side only or in the round? After 94 of them, I almost lost the will to live...and found the hundreds of end threads a nightmare to weave in so just knotted a lot of them...which now keep poking through to the other side of the seat cover.



You can incorporate the ends as you go (and join the squares as you go too). Makes life MUCH easier.

Meanwhile I have finished this and love it. It's perfect for this weather.



RubyToogood said:


> I did abandon the stripy thing and knitted a small shawl instead which perked me up as I normally embark on these mammoth projects that take months to finish whereas this was over pretty fast. Am now continuing the policy of knitting from stash and going 80s with this pattern: Ravelry: Fuzzy Dot Cardigan / Fuzzy dottejakke pattern by Anna & Heidi Pickles
> I've had a load of green Kidsilk Aura in my stash for years which is a good match, except that it's a bit finer which means it won't be quite such a hairy monster. And again it's going fairly fast. I think I just knit more when I can see a chance of actually finishing something in the not too distant future.


----------



## campanula (Nov 5, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> i'm three and a bit socks in



Stroll on - multiple pairs! I just had to knit 4 ear shapes...and while the first and second are OK, I am fed up by the time I have done the third and have to slap myself into activity to get the 4th one done. Still, the first 'doe cap' is finished with enough yarn to knit another one for grand-daughter (I ended up using 3 strands at a time on 3.75mm needles so done over a weekend



RubyToogood said:


> You can incorporate the ends as you go (and join the squares as you go too). Makes life MUCH easier.


I have taken to doing this since finding some excellent needles at artyarn - metallic coloured aluminium with a bent plastic 'eye' so threading is a piece of cake and mattress stitch has also been a joy, eliminating splitting. Even so, it is still a lot of threads..and I am now unable to go back to my old slapdash ways of just tying off now I am used to finishing  properly. One reason I won't have an iron in the house (since  everyone gets addicted to smooth clothes).
Sincerely hope to never do another granny square blanket again.
About to cast on (a lot) for daughter's fairisle beret, also in kidsilk haze and various silk and merino 4ply yarns - 8 colours including my last hoarded metres of the most beautiful yarn I have ever used in my life - the gorgeous Woolfolk Tynd. Truly beautiful and a joy to handle. At £16.50 for 50 grams, I can't see a jumper being made any time soon...but will be putting out massive hints for Xmas - any colour will do.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 5, 2017)

campanula said:


> I have taken to doing this since finding some excellent needles at artyarn - metallic coloured aluminium with a bent plastic 'eye' so threading is a piece of cake and mattress stitch has also been a joy, eliminating splitting. Even so, it is still a lot of threads..and I am now unable to go back to my old slapdash ways of just tying off now I am used to finishing  properly. One reason I won't have an iron in the house (since  everyone gets addicted to smooth clothes)..


No I mean you can crochet them in as you go, just catch them in with the stitch you're crocheting into. No need for a needle.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 5, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Meanwhile I have finished this and love it. It's perfect for this weather.


are those bobbles?  is there a knack?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 5, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> are those bobbles?  is there a knack?


They're bobbles. Bobbles aren't particularly tricky. You just knit several (usually 5) into one stitch and then in some way decrease back to one again. In this instance you immediately turn back and purl them all together.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 6, 2017)

it's the knitting 5-into-1 i have massive problems with - getting the tension right to do that single step. it's always a cursing 7 attempts


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 6, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> it's the knitting 5-into-1 i have massive problems with - getting the tension right to do that single step. it's always a cursing 7 attempts


This is true. These were actually 3 into 1. And I just tried to knit them loosely. It was fine.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 6, 2017)

i think i'm prolly doing it wrong, i should check a how-to-vid before i get back to them


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 6, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> i think i'm prolly doing it wrong, i should check a how-to-vid before i get back to them


You're probably not, I seem to remember it is a bit of a battle with 5. I'm a really loose knitter (I always have to go down 2 needle sizes from what the pattern says) which probably helps a lot.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 6, 2017)

heh i think i tend to veer to the tight side - it took a lot of practice just to be able to slide the stitches along the needle


----------



## moose (Nov 7, 2017)

I knitted a beautiful mohair jumper in the 80s with bobbles on the front, and the first time I wore it, a man shrieked 'PIG NIPPLES' at me, and it was forever consigned to the cat basket.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 7, 2017)

moose said:


> I knitted a beautiful mohair jumper in the 80s with bobbles on the front, and the first time I wore it, a man shrieked 'PIG NIPPLES' at me, and it was forever consigned to the cat basket.


I do slightly feel this about this cardigan. A male friend was looking at it while I was knitting it and started absent-mindedly fingering the bobbles in an unmistakable way...


----------



## moose (Nov 7, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> I do slightly feel this about this cardigan. A male friend was looking at it while I was knitting it and started absent-mindedly fingering the bobbles in an unmistakable way...


Eww!  Don't let it put you off - my mistake was to have them in obvious rows  
And pink...


----------



## polly (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello! I've been lurking on this thread a bit. I only started knitting in the late summer really (unless you count a garter stitch scarf I made last year, when my 7yo asked me to teach her to knit, so I had to learn myself) so when I do come here I end up feeling like I have a very long way to go, but wanted to say you're all my knitting heroes  and I may come back now and again and ask for really basic advice, if that's ok.

So far I've made a few scarves, some wrist warmers (standard), a hat, a cowl using a circular needle for the first time and recently a pair of mittens using the dreaded and feared dpns. And fucking LOVE it


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 7, 2017)

It sounds like you are well on your way polly 
Keep it up and fell free to ask anything, even if you feel it's a silly question, we all started somewhere! 
Everyone is happy to help


----------



## polly (Nov 7, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> It sounds like you are well on your way polly
> Keep it up and fell free to ask anything, even if you feel it's a silly question, we all started somewhere!
> Everyone is happy to help



Thanks Siouxsie  I don't know how anyone got anywhere without youtube tbh.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 7, 2017)

polly said:


> Thanks Siouxsie  I don't know how anyone got anywhere without youtube tbh.


It is a God send...especially at the times when you're going goggly eyed by written instructions that just don't break through....that wonderful lightbulb moment when you actually see something making sense before your very eyes!.... I've been there so many times and probably will again


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 8, 2017)

i have yarn disparity 

first ball was enough for one full sock and a little to spare. second ball isn't going to stretch, even using the spare. there should be laws about this kind of thing 

eta: heh, scrap that, turns out i bought 3 balls not 2 \o/


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2017)

Post some pics polly


----------



## polly (Nov 8, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Post some pics polly



I'm a bit embarrassed! Every time I look at this thread I leave with a feeling of utter inadequacy  I'll take some later though.


----------



## polly (Nov 8, 2017)

Wrist warmers

 

Riddled with error mittens for my girl  As you can see, I have some trouble with rib stitch  But she's so sweet she wears them anyway. 
 

Rather massive fleece lined scarf made for son without pattern  Husband has stolen it. 
 

Hat and wrist warmers made for a friend. Knitted on straight needles. 
 

Also got some basic scarves. The chunky seed stitch cowl I made on a circular needle was probably the nicest thing I've done, though very basic, but it was for my best mate and has gone off in the post.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 9, 2017)

They are wonderful polly 
I can't see anything with your rib!
Your moss stitch scarf is beautifully neat and even.


----------



## innit (Nov 9, 2017)

Colour work halp!

Having dodged it almost entirely for over a decade, I'm making a fair isle sweater for my toddler which means I have to learn to knit English  (I'm normally Continental all the way). How am I doing? Some of my crosses look a bit blobby.

I've been holding the main colour for each row in my left (confident) hand, so swapping back and forward - is that the right thing to do for best tension?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 9, 2017)

polly said:


> Wrist warmers
> 
> View attachment 119974


god i wish i had more wrists  you're distracting me from my socks


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 9, 2017)

wish i could remember any fairisle innit is there no way to do it continental?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 9, 2017)

moose said:


> I knitted a beautiful mohair jumper in the 80s with bobbles on the front, and the first time I wore it, a man shrieked 'PIG NIPPLES' at me, and it was forever consigned to the cat basket.


sorry moose but this is still making me giggle


----------



## innit (Nov 9, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> wish i could remember any fairisle innit is there no way to do it continental?


Needs to be a strand in each hand, so one continental and one English


----------



## polly (Nov 9, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> They are wonderful polly
> I can't see anything with your rib!
> Your moss stitch scarf is beautifully neat and even.



Oh, you are too kind! Thank you for saying that, I feel slightly less pissed off with my rib abilities! You give good praise 



wayward bob said:


> god i wish i had more wrists  you're distracting me from my socks



Ha! I wish I could do socks but suspect my brain would pop. Such a cool thing to be able to create - woolly socks are the best.

innit Obviously I'm in no position to advise, but it looks really impressive so far. I wasn't aware that you had to use both English and Continental to do Fair Isle


----------



## 8115 (Nov 9, 2017)

polly said:


> Wrist warmers
> 
> View attachment 119974
> 
> ...


I have been knitting for 15 years and you're way way better than me already.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2017)

polly said:


> Wrist warmers
> 
> View attachment 119974
> 
> ...


 You must be a total perfectionist  these are all lovely and look great to me. I can't see the error in your rib either (the baby has a cardi in that yarn ). Also, you're doing lacework... you're a knitter not a beginner


----------



## polly (Nov 9, 2017)

8115 said:


> I have been knitting for 15 years and you're way way better than me already.



I can say with certainty that that isn't true! But a lovely thing to say. I have a book called Knitty Gritty by Anita Patel and it's completely idiot proof. She translates everything. She even answered one of my stupid questions by email and offered to Skype me. 



Biddlybee said:


> You must be a total perfectionist  these are all lovely and look great to me. I can't see the error in your rib either (the baby has a cardi in that yarn ). Also, you're doing lacework... you're a knitter not a beginner



And you are lovely too. I'd thought the parenting forum was the nicest place on urban  Lacework?? Is the the holes on the wrist warmers?

I love that Party Time yarn! I think I saw the cardi a few pages back? Baby stuff must be so satisfying to knit. My unhinged mother knitted E a really terrifying lamb when she was born and not much else  I'll post it one day (with spoiler tags).


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2017)

That was for my mate, my mum knitted the one for my girl 

Heh, it is satisfying if you don't pick stupid patterns like I do  teeny tiny stuff is very quick though


----------



## innit (Nov 9, 2017)

polly said:


> innit Obviously I'm in no position to advise, but it looks really impressive so far. I wasn't aware that you had to use both English and Continental to do Fair Isle


Well you probably don't have to have to, but the alternative would be very slow (swapping strands every few stitches) and probably lead to really naff tension so in practice I think there isn't much choice. It'll be good for my soul


----------



## campanula (Nov 10, 2017)

I always leave the strands loose and simply swap them across the back of the knitting as I find holding two separate strands is beyond me. As for english and continental style...well, I use continental style for knit rows and english for purling but I do this across the rows - using it for separate stitches seems entirely feasible if the strands are different colours instead of holding separate yarns on two fingers (in the same hand)...but I always find it much harder to purl with a left-handed yarn.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't hold two yarns, I just swap them, hence my colour work knitting being very slow.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 10, 2017)

i'm sure i must swap yarns too - i can't imagine i'd have picked up continental somewhere along the line


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2017)

Ah ffs, my pattern says chunky wool on 6.5mm needles for 13st. The wool I'm using recommends 6.5mm needles  I'm now onto my 4th swatch and up to 9mm. I know I knit tight, but this seems ridiculous :facepalm;

I just want to start the bloody jumper!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 11, 2017)

For fairisle I hold the two colours either side of my (right) index finger.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 14, 2017)

Biddlybee i always think _one_ day i'll have enough swatches for a blanket, making the time spent doing them theoretically progress


----------



## campanula (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuck, fuck, fuck- beret disaster. The Fairisle beret, which I admit to wild swapping between patterns and using different wools, despite having a minuscule gauge (30, 38) is immense (I panicked and increased the stitch numbers to 210, then, changed tack and totally buggered up the sizing (I do not wear berets so had no real frame of reference) - Anyhow, I also mixed the yarn with Kidsilk which is a nightmare to unravel...so at this stage, I am contemplating a bit of gentle felting and blocking -but having done neither before cos I am idle and impatient), I am not optimistic.
And the scarf for DiL is bloody endless. I always, always forget how long and boring garter stitch is - only a quarter through...and the fingerless gloves for another DiL don't match (attention deficit...again). So far, the sum total of completed Xmas knitting is one child's hat (a nice one though).


----------



## campanula (Nov 14, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> For fairisle I hold the two colours either side of my (right) index finger.


Me too. Have never managed different yarns in both hands.


Biddlybee said:


> The wool I'm using recommends 6.5mm needles


What wool?


----------



## innit (Nov 14, 2017)

I've got to rip the jumper back to the ribbing as my tension's way off - I didn't swatch as it's in the round and my rib and purl tensions are very different, plus my new English tension is presumably different again. Think I've got the hang of one strand in each hand though.


----------



## polly (Nov 14, 2017)

I am idle and impatient too, campanula. I hope it's salvageable. For solidarity: I am making some really basic things as Christmas presents because I don't want to mess them up, but am shit bored by them and today had to sew something up FIVE times because I am so cackhanded and incapable of focusing, and then the fancy, fluffy yarn broke in half because I'd yanked it about too much. 

But I got some nice thin mohair from a charity shop for 30p a ball.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 14, 2017)

Thin fluffy wool will forever make me shudder, (made my eczema flare like a bastard and I had to pick fluff out of cuts all over my fingers!), looks pretty though 



innit said:


> I've got to rip the jumper back to the ribbing as my tension's way off - I didn't swatch as it's in the round and my rib and purl tensions are very different, plus my new English tension is presumably different again. Think I've got the hang of one strand in each hand though.


There's a cheat for doing a swatch on circulars, which is what I've been doing. I haven't gone the whole hog and washed them though; I undo them and use the yarn.



campanula said:


> What wool?


Chunky merino, 9mm seem spot on and finally cast on!


----------



## campanula (Nov 15, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> 9mm seem spot on and finally cast on!




9mm needles! I have never gone above 6mm (although I do have some huge wooden ones in 8,9 and 10mm). Now tempted to double up some yarn and have a go but I would imagine that I knit more than twice as fast on smaller 4.5mm needles. Displacement activity swatch coming up as I am sick of looking at my current fails (although I think I have a workaround for the beret involving grafting...having chanted my favourite Elizabeth Zimmerman mantra ' I AM mistress of my own knitting'.

Pics when done.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2017)

I reuse my swatch yarn too Bee.  Frugal.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2017)

They are ridiculously big needles (not quite as comedy as my 15mm ones ), but it means I should finish this by the end of November, then can start on the baby's.


----------



## campanula (Nov 17, 2017)

Well, I have saved the beret by turning up the rim, threading with I-cord and leaving enough ends to make a little bow at the back. It now has the shape of those men's berets with a leather rim-roll (not sure that is the correct term). Just need to make a plywood template to 'set the tam' (none of my plates are 10inch diameter). Also, abandoned first glove, keeping the second and starting on a third...so back on track with 2 completed gifts, 2 halfway done and 2-3 still to do.


----------



## campanula (Nov 24, 2017)

O ffs - I have this weird dysfunction where I can't tell left from right...and fuck me, I have just done another left-handed glove (there are now 3 of them). Ah fuck it - the pattern is really bright and busy - am just going to seam up the sides and ignore the slight palm discrepancy -although suspect I will end up keeping them for myself and doing something else for the intended recipient. Otoh, I have been doing a cowl for daughter's ex which is turning out really nice. Alpaca in aran weight but knitted in a sort of interrupted rib on fine (3mm) needles, so it is really dense, but soft...(which I would really like to keep for myself).


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2017)

The cowl sounds gorgeous, campanula I hanker after alpaca but it's so expensive. Pics? Or are you going to finish it first? 

I'm making mittens for a very soft, ladylike, square friend, so have had to suspend all my own opinions on what is nice. Using that fine wool with sequins in


----------



## campanula (Nov 25, 2017)

OK, I whipped the camera out to take some pics (and cheer myself up after the three glove disaster)
Little doe hat, kidsilk beret, cowl, three freaking LH gloves and half done scarf. They all look a bit pinker than IRL


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 25, 2017)

campanula said:


> OK, I whipped the camera out to take some pics (and cheer myself up after the three glove disaster)
> Little doe hat, kidsilk beret, cowl, three freaking LH gloves and half done scarf. They all look a bit pinker than IRL


I would be extremely happy to get any of those.


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> I would be extremely happy to get any of those.



Me too! They're lovely. I especially love the little doe hat.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 26, 2017)

campanula said:


> OK, I whipped the camera out to take some pics (and cheer myself up after the three glove disaster)
> Little doe hat, kidsilk beret, cowl, three freaking LH gloves and half done scarf. They all look a bit pinker than IRL


The beret and scarf for me please.  Gorgeous and I admire you for doing that work for other people.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 26, 2017)

I've been happily knitting away at my houndstooth jumper with super soft wool and today checked the pattern and I should have started shaping for arms about 8cms ago.  

I can't unravel as a) it's a fluffy yarn that binds and catches and b) I have been sewing in ends as I go so I don't get too bored at the end.  

I am convincing myself it's fine as when I follow patterns diligently I am almost always annoyed that they come up short. This will obviously be the one that proves me wrong, but there's nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 28, 2017)

I've never had a project I couldn't unravel. I keep seeing comments on Ravelry saying that eg Kidsilk Haze can't be unravelled and it's bollocks,I've done it loads of times. Maybe they're expecting it to just slide apart and give up when it doesn't. You have to go slowly, and occasionally for really hairy yarns you need to have a teeny snip of the fibres now and then. 

The sewn in ends will just come out as you unravel. 



Me76 said:


> I've been happily knitting away at my houndstooth jumper with super soft wool and today checked the pattern and I should have started shaping for arms about 8cms ago.
> 
> I can't unravel as a) it's a fluffy yarn that binds and catches and b) I have been sewing in ends as I go so I don't get too bored at the end.
> 
> I am convincing myself it's fine as when I follow patterns diligently I am almost always annoyed that they come up short. This will obviously be the one that proves me wrong, but there's nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 28, 2017)

Me76 
I stupidly decided to knit an Angora lace scarf ages ago and couldn't unravel it because of it matting. I read in a mag to put it in the freezer for an hour to relax the fibres...it worked!
You could always give it a go


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm knitting some mittens and the thumb gusset part of the pattern is total bollocks (free on ravelry, no reviews, should have looked into it more). I improvised on the first one, using a m1l then m1r on either side.

Should I swap this round for the left mitten? Ie m1r then m1l? Sorry if this is obvious, my brain shuts down when I try to think about it.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 29, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I've been happily knitting away at my houndstooth jumper with super soft wool and today checked the pattern and I should have started shaping for arms about 8cms ago.


is this bottom-up? i'd Iive with the extra length tbh


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> is this bottom-up? i'd Iive with the extra length tbh


Yeah.  

I'm going to just cos I am inherently lazy.  

Tips from Ruby and Siouxsie will come in handy for a time when I can't get away without unravelling though.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 30, 2017)

I forgot to say...
Put the knitting inside a decent bag to keep the moisture out. A zipped one is perfect


----------



## campanula (Dec 1, 2017)

polly said:


> I'm knitting some mittens and the thumb gusset part of the pattern is total bollocks (free on ravelry, no reviews, should have looked into it more). I improvised on the first one, using a m1l then m1r on either side.
> 
> Should I swap this round for the left mitten? Ie m1r then m1l? Sorry if this is obvious, my brain shuts down when I try to think about it.


No, you are doing the thumb gusset right - the increase stitches just have to be going opposite each other - away from centre line of gusset and it doesn't matter whether it is left or right glove. What does matter (which I buggered up), is the number of stitches going across the palm and the back of the hand...although many patterns use the same numbers so gloves/mitts are interchangeable.

Looking through the Tangled Yarn site, Mabel and Ivy supersoft (it isn't, although it washes softer) has a sale on. Ridiculously fine 2ply wool at half price...so I found myself ordering 9 balls  (just over £20) and planning exquisitely fine Latvian type Fairisle stuff for me (after Xmas). I have a hankering for some...ankle warmers...to go over my drearily brown Meindl work boots...lots of blues, violets and steel grey. And some beautiful gloves.


----------



## polly (Dec 1, 2017)

Excellent, thanks very much campanula. I have second glove malaise, so hadn't actually got to the thumb yet. 

NY plans sound lovely. I've got a book of Scandi/Scottish island knits that gives me the heebie jeebies when I look at it (lots of very fine wool, very small needles, very tight knitting, very intricate patterns), and I'm going to try an easy one for myself in Jan too.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 3, 2017)

Has anyone ever knitted with a wool called Rio Malibrigo? It is gorgeous hand dyed wool and I wanted to make my friend a scarf with it however the colour variation looks like it's going to be really obvious when I change skeins. Comments? Reassurance? Confirmation of my worst fears? Anyone?


----------



## campanula (Dec 3, 2017)

8115 said:


> Has anyone ever knitted with a wool called Rio Malibrigo? It is gorgeous hand dyed wool and I wanted to make my friend a scarf with it however the colour variation looks like it's going to be really obvious when I change skeins. Comments? Reassurance? Confirmation of my worst fears? Anyone?


O my yes - Malabrigo Rios is a gorgeous yarn...and the colours are mostly working within a tonal range so more or less all go together really well. If the changeoever seems too out of sync, just follow the skein along a bit, winding the spare on a bobbin and rejoining. The dye sequence looks more random than it is so the striping effect won't be jarring. I love malabrigo A LOT...but am in recovery from self-striping yarns (although avoid Araucania - the colour changes are always too abrupt). Having a mental Fairisle moment and have finally cracked the two-handed method - a yarn in each hand. It especially works well in the round (all knits)...but I had to conquer over 50 years of muscle memory to break from English (throwing) style to Continental. Also learnt Latvian braiding today (You-Tube).
eta - there is also a really neat little gadget for Continental knitting, called a yarn guide...which I am so getting. Fantasising about a leather and horsehide knitting belt too.

I see the Malabrigos is on sale at LoveKnitting - £10.49 100gr.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2017)

You are clever campanula, all those things are lovely! Have you got a link to the doe hat pattern?

Cracked fingers, a new baby and parenting alone are not conducive to quick knitting! But first jumper is done, apart from a few ends, owl eyes and a grafting under the arms; should've only taken a week not three! 

Will start on a swatch for the baby's one tomorrow.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 7, 2017)

i am knitting fail. i got to a bit where i had to pull back a section of cable. i have to re-knit it right before i can start back on with the pattern. i can't work up the energy/brain power


----------



## campanula (Dec 7, 2017)

wayward bob,
take a break and knit something small and simple (I am just about to make a tiny amigurumi mouse to send grand-daughter). There is nothing worse than looking at your project, feeling disheartened - take yourself away RIGHT NOW. We are not in a race...in fact, the serene endlessness of knitting is one of the things I like about it - the last few rows are torture - racing to get done. My record, for unfinished work, is well over 2 decades. So, anything satisfying but a bit mindless - it will keep the creative momentum while taking all the negative shit - I am definitely not a monogamous knitter. Stripy ankle warmers maybe?



Biddlybee said:


> Have you got a link to the doe hat pattern?
> .



Annoyingly, it was a Jenny Gordy pattern, but only printed in an (expensive) magazine (and I was not going to pay £20 for a copy so I sort of winged it (and you can too). It is a basic hat, only knitting back and forth for 3-4 inches before joining in the round (making a bonnet shape). Applied Icord along the back split edge, continuing for ties...for an 18inch head, I cast on 120 stitches (but I was using 3 different strands of yarn - 2ply and kidsilk so it knitted up on 3.75mm needles. If you go ahead, we can work it out together - it is very simple, with a 6 section decrease. The ears are also made up, in 2 layers, sewn together and gathered to give them a fluted look - the placing is the most crucial bit as they are placed quite far back and low down to give a 'doe' look. If you look on Ravelry, you can see the notes of all the other knitters (who paid for a pattern).

Have almost finished headband/earwarmers for DiL, another  cowl (chevrons) for eldest (in Rowan Softyak) and am starting on teeny,tiny fairisle gloves for another DiL. Going to be tight.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh my god, RubyToogood  They are amazing!


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 4, 2018)

They are beautiful and very cute, Ruby


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 5, 2018)

What the picture doesn't tell you is that they were too big for the child I knitted them for, and too small for the child I tried to repurpose them for, so there was a hell of a lot of reknitting, swearing, and ultimately two pairs...


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> What the picture doesn't tell you is that they were too big for the child I knitted them for, and too small for the child I tried to repurpose them for, so there was a hell of a lot of reknitting, swearing, and ultimately two pairs...



Ha. I knitted some fingerless things for a friend and they were _cursed_. Everything went wrong. On one of them I cast off too tightly at the top (around the fingers), because I was trying to manage my children at the same time, and was so filled with self loathing and rage that I just tore it apart  Then had to spend ages trying to fix it so I didn't have to knit the whole bastard again. I had to knit a compensation snood for her.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 5, 2018)

polly said:


> Ha. I knitted some fingerless things for a friend and they were _cursed_. Everything went wrong. On one of them I cast off too tightly at the top (around the fingers), because I was trying to manage my children at the same time, and was so filled with self loathing and rage that I just tore it apart  Then had to spend ages trying to fix it so I didn't have to knit the whole bastard again. I had to knit a compensation snood for her.


That's the great thing about knitting, it's so relaxing.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 5, 2018)

I have kind of stalled at the moment on my houndstooth jumper.  As much as I love the yarn and think it will be beautiful, I'm only about a third through and it's taking forever and I am starting to find it a bit boring.  

I have decided I'm going to knit my friend a scarf for next Christmas (and do more presents for next year anyway) so I'm tempted to start choosing yarn and get on with that to have a break.


----------



## campanula (Jan 5, 2018)

Mmm, I finished my Christmas knitting, still feeling a bit feverish and knit crazed so swiftly knocked up a pair of fingerless gloves for me (this was the 4th pair so easy, despite the earlier 3 left hand debacle)...then 3 balls of wool I had ordered from China (as a test) arrived just in time to make another cowl for sweetheart who had not been a recipient of any Xmas stuff. The Chinese yarn (with a completely unreadable label so no clue really) is soft and surprisingly strong...although very fine, so knitting double stranded on 3.75mm needles.
Ruby, your mitts are just delicious.
Still another 2 months left of the knitting season so pondering a jumper for daughter...although she wants one in black which is no fun at all.
Me76, I have never been a monogamous knitter - I generally have at least a couple of things on the go - much more interesting. Buy a single skein of (gorgeous) wool and knit a hat or fingerless gloves or such...and alternate between doing an inch of jumper and something totally different. A bit like stripes, it is a psychological thing which really does seem to go along much faster. There are usually yarn sales on too.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 6, 2018)

did i see these here before? Ravelry: Pirate Mittens pattern by Adrian Bizilia moose?

many many likes @rubes


----------



## moose (Jan 6, 2018)

wayward bob said:


> did i see these here before? Ravelry: Pirate Mittens pattern by Adrian Bizilia moose?
> 
> many many likes @rubes


Yes, I made them a couple of years ago for a colleague. She lost one  and I haven't yet got round to doing another.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 6, 2018)

i *knew* i'd seen them before  do you remember what yarn you used? i'm unsure which way to jump between 4ply and dk...


----------



## campanula (Jan 6, 2018)

For mittens, I like to use DK but on fine needles such as 3mm.  The density of the stitch works especially well for the sort of Fairisle which has many single stitch pattern parts (rather than chunkier st 2+ colour blocks). The wool I am using now is really slippery and hopeless for fine stitch definition, even though it knits up to DK weight...so it also depends on the 'stickiness' of the yarn (with silk and cotton at the smooth end and single ply roving and mohair at the 'grippy' end of the scale. What's yours, Bob?


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 6, 2018)

i'm thinking alpaca or shetland. i'm guessing shetland is at the grippy end?


----------



## moose (Jan 6, 2018)

wayward bob said:


> i *knew* i'd seen them before  do you remember what yarn you used? i'm unsure which way to jump between 4ply and dk...


Pretty certain I used my go-to DK - DROPS Karisma Superwash


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2018)

moose said:


> Pretty certain I used my go-to DK - DROPS Karisma Superwash



I've just ordered some of that for mittens


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2018)

Pattern question please!

I think I'm going to do this one Ravelry: Argyle stole pattern by Anna Kotsolainen

On the pattern chart it has two sections highlighted.  One horizontal section that is repeat this 25 times - got that.  Then a vertical section that says 'pattern repeat 2 times - what does that mean?  Just do that bit twice?  I'm confused because it looks like the chart would work if you just knit it as is.


----------



## campanula (Jan 7, 2018)

Is the vertical bit the edging? Usually, the 'pattern' is delineated by brackets so everything within a bracket (and it might be as simple as K1P1) is the pattern. Will download the pattern and have a look - bloody ambitious though and definitely nothing I could see myself attempting.
Bob - by Shetland, do you mean the Jamieson's jumperweight or 2ply? Brilliant for FairIsle though but unless you double strand it, you will need fine needles - 3mm-3.25mm.

Yep, Drops Karisma is a really good all-purpose yarn - just used Drops Flora for my fingerless gloves.

OK, looked at the pattern. AFAIK, the vertical bits just means 3 repetitions (once, then 2 more repeats) and then the horizontal bits intersect...but yes, just follow the chart as it is, making allowances for the fact that it has been compressed into a smaller space.
A lovely thing and basically fairly simple eyelets but not one for doing while watching TV...and which I would wreck in a nano-second with my clumsy and rough gardeners hands..


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 18, 2018)

snoozing fucking cunt


----------



## moose (Jan 18, 2018)

campanula said:


> eta - there is also a really neat little gadget for Continental knitting, called a yarn guide...which I am so getting.


Oooh hello! Where from?


----------



## campanula (Jan 20, 2018)

moose said:


> Oooh hello! Where from?



mmm. sure |I answered this so a response will be floating around in cyberspace somewhere. Nonetheless, mine is a Clover brand gadget and should be available from decent yarn shops...but if not, Knitpicks UK does them...and if you put 'tarn guide' into a search engine, several appear, often from China. I would avoid the metal eyelet one and try to get the 19mm plastic version. Sits on your left hand index finger.

Fingerless gloves - why are they so popular? I knitted some for myself and they are rubbish. Still had to put my hands in my pocket...although I have stretched them over a pair of orange leather gloves and much enjoying them since. Making snoods/cowls endlessly, Sweethearts is almost done (because it is a bandana shape, it looks awfully like a large pair of woolly knickers at the moment. Had to knit a whole set of stuff for the envious Grand-daughter ('I want a doe hat...but in rainbow colours....with cat ears...and a cowl...and gloves') so using the gorgeous Crystal palace Mochi Plus in Tapestry Rainbow...and bought a skein for myself which I will make an Inspira cowl (very similar to your lovely coverlet, wayward bob), using the Mochi (in Spice Market) plus along with single colours from the stash. Just as seed sowing season is upon us, I have a backlog of knitting to complete.


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks, ordered one  

I prefer fingerless gloves to fingery ones cos of touchscreens etc.


----------



## campanula (Jan 21, 2018)

moose said:


> I prefer fingerless gloves to fingery ones cos of touchscreens etc.



 I thought they might be useful for fiddling about with seeds (don't have any sort of screens)...but I dunno, it felt like my vest was untucked or something. I almost prefer all over cold rather than sneaky draughts or freezy fingertips or ears.I absolutely cannot see the point of a beret either (warming the bits of my head which already has hair)...although I have a giant one which I pull down to chin length - true, it has all the elegance of a plastic bag on my head but....warm ears.
In the interests of warmer necks, I have raced straight onto MY cowl  although I have done  grand-daughter's hat. I have gone a bit mad  with Vikkel braids (or Latvian braids) after 50 years of stolid knit and purl, dutiful offspring knitting. When I did garden design, 'Less is more' was often on my lips - advice I have never even considered for myself...cramming in a huge mish-mash of random stuff. Knitting obviously going in the same direction.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 22, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> I've never had a project I couldn't unravel. I keep seeing comments on Ravelry saying that eg Kidsilk Haze can't be unravelled and it's bollocks,I've done it loads of times.


can i send my mitten to you please?  undoing this too-tight cast-off is a bastard


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 22, 2018)

i'm making fingerless for me atm cos i want them as under-gloves for camera fiddling in the dark, something quite specific. but i wear fingerless a lot for indoors and i get too hot when i'm out and walking to need full-length very often.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 26, 2018)

campanula said:


> mmm. sure |I answered this so a response will be floating around in cyberspace somewhere. Nonetheless, mine is a Clover brand gadget and should be available from decent yarn shops...but if not, Knitpicks UK does them...and if you put 'tarn guide' into a search engine, several appear, often from China. I would avoid the metal eyelet one and try to get the 19mm plastic version. Sits on your left hand index finger.


Thank you, I've ordered the Clover one...who knows, I may end up with pucker free Fair Isle now


----------



## polly (Jan 26, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


> Thank you, I've ordered the Clover one...who knows, I may end up with pucker free Fair Isle now



Do you think it would help with that? I've started learning stranding using continental style, and my tension is a bit shit and inconsistent at the best of times, so I had to rip quite a lot out the first time. Since then I have been painstakingly loosening the strands every time I change colour after more than a couple of stitches. It's quite slow


----------



## campanula (Jan 26, 2018)

What I am finding, polly, (in exactly the same position as you) is that I have to position my left index finger at a difficult angle, as well as trying to maintain tension (which is too loose)...and my finger aches like fuck. The yarn guide does, at least, stop the yarn from sliding off my index finger and does indeed, provide just a tad more tensioning. At this (learning) stage, it is still fairly slow going but, being able to use 2 hands is also fantastic for ribbing (continental for knit, english for purl) and although there is still some deep muscle memory to overcome, I am making myself do at least a row at a time using both hands before sliding back into my comfortable (but inefficient) right hand yarn swapping. I think it is worth ordering one - for less than a fiver (with postage), it does definitely improve my knitting (am pondering trying a knitting belt next).
I don't strand more than 3 stitches without crossing yarns at the back of the work...but not sure if that would make a difference if your tension is too tight.


----------



## polly (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks campanula, yeah that sounds familiar. I at least have the benefit of being a complete beginner - I've learned continental at the same time as learning stranding - so no muscle memory to overcome. I'll get one at some point when I've been paid... January finances. That is such an excellent point on ribbing too - I hadn't considered that! 

Yes, I also need to look at crossing yarns but brain currently full.


----------



## polly (Jan 30, 2018)

campanula said:


> crossing yarns



Well this is a revelation  Has really helped.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 30, 2018)

polly said:


> Do you think it would help with that? I've started learning stranding using continental style, and my tension is a bit shit and inconsistent at the best of times, so I had to rip quite a lot out the first time. Since then I have been painstakingly loosening the strands every time I change colour after more than a couple of stitches. It's quite slow



I'm hoping it will work, polly .....my tension is very hit and miss when it comes to Fairisle.... With normal knitting I'm very even and neat, it's so annoying!
Unfortunately I can't blame being a beginner


----------



## campanula (Jan 30, 2018)

Aaaargh - had a completely mental moment on the Jamieson's website (sooooo many colours) and ordered 14 balls of spindrift (all different colours) as I am going to knit myself a Fairisle cardigan. I last made one of these in 1977 - took me 10 months and the fucking idiot partner PUT IT IN THE WASH. Not even any old wash...but the hot cycle in one of the college machines.  Because squatting: no hot water, small child, sympatico  college gatekeeper -(Trinity Hall, in fact) - and endless baths and laundry facilities. Too disheartened to ever attempt again, (although I cut up the jumper to make mittens)...till now.


----------



## polly (Jan 31, 2018)

I finished my first attempt at Fair Isle. You can see where i ripped out the first one  This is because I'm too impatient to figure out how to put the needles back in properly. But they're just for me. I know the tension in the pattern is all over the place too (it's worse on the other side!).  But it's much more entertaining than knitting one colour, and my kids have requested a pair each, so I will try again!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2018)

polly said:


> I finished my first attempt at Fair Isle. You can see where i ripped out the first one  This is because I'm too impatient to figure out how to put the needles back in properly. But they're just for me. I know the tension in the pattern is all over the place too (it's worse on the other side!).  But it's much more entertaining than knitting one colour, and my kids have requested a pair each, so I will try again!
> 
> View attachment 126442


Those are lovely!


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 31, 2018)

They are beautiful, polly
You really underestimate the quality of your work


----------



## campanula (Jan 31, 2018)

Here you go though - for anyone wanting to really explore the technical limits of knitting (and I do) -check out ths incredibly useful blog:
TECHknitting: 2006


----------



## polly (Jan 31, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


> They are beautiful, polly
> You really underestimate the quality of your work



Thank you love, but I have taken photos that don't show the shit bits, to send to my sister


----------



## campanula (Feb 3, 2018)

I can't believe how long it has taken me to connect my two major interests, yarn and horticulture...but finally, the prospects of natural dyeing has penetrated my dense winter skull, so I have tentatively ordered seeds of madder, weld, woad and coreopsis, to start a dyers garden. Vanishing down the rabbit hole of mordants and fixatives...and even (insanely) pondering hand spinning as well.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 9, 2018)

Isn't it weird how you forget stuff.  I'm going to knit a pair of booties at the weekend. I'm using the same pattern that I've used before and I am looking at it and thinking ' how the hell does that work?'. 

It obviously does, as I did it before. But I have no memory of it at all!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


> They are beautiful, polly
> You really underestimate the quality of your work


This ^ you are a perfectionist though polly 

They really are lovely though, and I'd never guess you'd only been knitting a few months!

I've not knitted since December. I need a project!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2018)

Can anyone tell me, has this got another name? I searched for star stitch.







Also, does it lie flat or curl?


----------



## Me76 (Feb 10, 2018)

Today I snapped one of my gorgeous wooden knit pro needles 

And I have completely forgotten how to do Kitchener stitch and videos aren't helping.  Total brain block.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 10, 2018)

campanula said:


> Vanishing down the rabbit hole of mordants and fixatives...and even (insanely) pondering hand spinning as well.


spindle spinning is a whole load of fun. if you have any plans to acquire a spinning wheel hit me up first as i have one that doesn't get used


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 10, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


>


this is way cool but surely impossible


----------



## Me76 (Feb 10, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> Can anyone tell me, has this got another name? I searched for star stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy stitch?  Knit Daisy Stitch Round ~ anaf.info for .

It's very pretty.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 10, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Today I snapped one of my gorgeous wooden knit pro needles


i was forever snapping wooden dpns when i used them. if it's any consolation broken needles make great stitch holders for cabling if you file them down.


----------



## campanula (Feb 10, 2018)

While waiting for my Shetland wool, I made a little cap (Hesh, by Stephen West) but came to my senses realising that a 60 year old 'pixie' is a ridiculous idea, so have given hat to DiL - who, as a tiny teeny part Irish, part Malay woman, really does look exactly like a pixie...even without the hat.


----------



## campanula (Feb 10, 2018)

Me76 said:


> And I have completely forgotten how to do Kitchener stitch and videos aren't helping. Total brain block.



I fucking HATE Kitchener stitch - totally crapped out, put up with internal seam and did a 3needle cast off the last time grafting was required (after doing a top down jumper but knitting sleeves from bottom up and having a tricky arm/yoke join). After 3 or 4 (too tight) attempts, the wool was losing all integrity, so had to come up with summat. The cast off worked fine (in comparison).


----------



## Me76 (Feb 10, 2018)

campanula said:


> I fucking HATE Kitchener stitch - totally crapped out, put up with internal seam and did a 3needle cast off the last time grafting was required (after doing a top down jumper but knitting sleeves from bottom up and having a tricky arm/yoke join). After 3 or 4 (too tight) attempts, the wool was losing all integrity, so had to come up with summat. The cast off worked fine (in comparison).


This is for the bottom of some baby booties so I need to keep trying or little baby will have a seam on his sole. 

I'm hoping that processing stuff overnight will give me clarity tomorrow.  I've knitted these before so I have done it!!


----------



## campanula (Feb 10, 2018)

Yep, I have done bootees like that...and suspect I just cast off then sewed the edges together. Any faint seam didn't matter since the infant wasn't likely to be walking in the bootees (at 3 months old). At least it is on the bottom so if it ends up a little ruffled or uneven, it won't matter too much. I have gotten both more fatalistic and forgiving about mistakes, yet more conscientious in doing stuff like properly weaving in ends. Perfection will never be achieved.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 11, 2018)

i has knitting progress : one pair of mittens down two to go, remembered how to fairisle eventually and now the first pirate mitten is on its way. plain sailing from here until 1/3 into the last pair and realise i'm short of yarn


----------



## Me76 (Feb 11, 2018)

Clarity on Kitchener stitch came today and booties are finished.


----------



## campanula (Feb 13, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Today I snapped one of my gorgeous wooden knit pro needles



Woke up to find my Knit Pro crochet hook and 2 sets of birch double pointed needles are now splinters on the sofa...while collie has removed herself to the top of the house where she has found sanctuary on offspring's beanbag...but not for fucking long.
Still waiting on Shetland wool so knitting some red confection (prolly a hat) with Noro scraps and some scarlet aran wool from stash.


----------



## campanula (Feb 16, 2018)

Shetland wool arrived so I got right down to knitting my cardigan ('Liv', Carrie Bostick Summat on Ravelry). 18 colours and all of them are bloody lovely. Not really sure why I bothered buying a pattern since I have to make a million mods such as fractioning up the gauge and including all the colour work, allowing for increases, and I have made dozens of cardigans anyway...and this one is really no different apart from fastening with a pin. Also, bought half a kilo each of undyed Wensleydale and Blue Faced Leicester from a Yorkshire mill...which is much less than half the cost of dyed yarn...and then I absent-mindedly landed on an Estonian site which sells Kauni wool so added another 230grammes of long repeat striping. Just as garden season is ramping up, I now have an enormous stash which, owing to guilt and my present skint status, MUST be used asap.

So, while waiting, I started looking back through this thread and apart from Ruby, I am wondering where everyone else is. I surely recognise names from posters still current. Plus, I had a completely insane fantasy moment after reading a casual comment from someone called Madzone -  'that's the colour of my sheep'. Not sure it would go down well at the allotment...but if I ever manage to move to Norfolk, a little herd would be entirely possible.


----------



## moose (Feb 16, 2018)

Thread's been going 13 years, so there are bound to be a few population changes  Madzone's long gone from here, although  some of know her elsewhere.


----------



## polly (Feb 27, 2018)

I made myself a hat, but I fear it needs a bobble  It also barely fits, despite being knitted in the largest version of the pattern ((((my XXL head))))


----------



## campanula (Feb 27, 2018)

polly said:


> I made myself a hat, but I fear it needs a bobble  It also barely fits, despite being knitted in the largest version of the pattern ((((my XXL head))))


2 ways to fix this, Polly. You can add extra length to the crown by adding more rib...but if it is too tight, then you can change the shape by blocking. Simply wash in warm water, dry it by wrapping in a towel( do not wring or twist the yarn) then pull it over a balloon you have blown up to an approximation of your head - use a soft tape measure to check circumference-and leave to dry naturally.
I had to do this with the beret i made for daughter.


----------



## polly (Feb 27, 2018)

campanula said:


> 2 ways to fix this, Polly. You can add extra length to the crown by adding more rib...but if it is too tight, then you can change the shape by blocking. Simply wash in warm water, dry it by wrapping in a towel( do not wring or twist the yarn) then pull it over a balloon you have blown up to an approximation of your head - use a soft tape measure to check circumference-and leave to dry naturally.
> I had to do this with the beret i made for daughter.



Thank you! I was wondering about adding to the crown but don't know how. Is it tricky?


----------



## campanula (Feb 27, 2018)

polly said:


> Thank you! I was wondering about adding to the crown but don't know how. Is it tricky?


 I have an annoying habit of starting the crown decreasing too early and ending up with a hat which does not cover my ears (disaster) so yep, I often end up adding a bit of length.
So, you can knit into the cast on stitches and knit the opposite way - it will be slightly noticeable if done in the same colour so you could make a feature of it by adding the extra length in a different colour or different stitch (moss stitch, say). It is exactly the same as picking up stitches on a button or neckband and can be done with either your knitting needles or a crochet hook. Techknitter has a bit about picking up a selvage edge and youtube is full of tutorials about adding extra length. It is honestly simple and worth doing.


----------



## polly (Feb 27, 2018)

campanula said:


> I have an annoying habit of starting the crown decreasing too early and ending up with a hat which does not cover my ears (disaster) so yep, I often end up adding a bit of length.
> So, you can knit into the cast on stitches and knit the opposite way - it will be slightly noticeable if done in the same colour so you could make a feature of it by adding the extra length in a different colour or different stitch (moss stitch, say). It is exactly the same as picking up stitches on a button or neckband and can be done with either your knitting needles or a crochet hook. Techknitter has a bit about picking up a selvage edge and youtube is full of tutorials about adding extra length. It is honestly simple and worth doing.



Haha! Ok, thanks. That all sounds beyond my abilities and experience, but maybe YouTube can help!


----------



## campanula (Feb 27, 2018)

polly said:


> Haha! Ok, thanks. That all sounds beyond my abilities and experience, but maybe YouTube can help!



No, it's not (beyond your) abilities. Post a pic of the hat - this is not a difficult fix and you can certainly do it.


----------



## polly (Feb 27, 2018)

campanula said:


> No, it's not (beyond your) abilities. Post a pic of the hat - this is not a difficult fix and you can certainly do it.



Thank you! I found a YouTube video, my circular needle broke, I ran out of yarn, cannibalised a leg warmer and finally cast off too tightly and yanked a fresh piercing in my ear trying it on  I'm blocking it now because I am determined to be warm tomorrow ffs. Thanks for your excellent advice as always, and words of encouragement. (It is also the world's most boring hat made from ends of balls of yarn and part of a leg warmer, plus it has a shameful bobble, but here is a photo!)


----------



## campanula (Feb 28, 2018)

polly said:


> Thank you! I found a YouTube video, my circular needle broke, I ran out of yarn, cannibalised a leg warmer and finally cast off too tightly and yanked a fresh piercing in my ear trying it on  I'm blocking it now because I am determined to be warm tomorrow ffs. Thanks for your excellent advice as always, and words of encouragement. (It is also the world's most boring hat made from ends of balls of yarn and part of a leg warmer, plus it has a shameful bobble, but here is a photo!)



Bravo! Even the bobble looks in keeping (and it is not some furry pretender but a proper woolly bobble at least). Extra points for carrying on in the face of broken needles and adversity.

I am looking at my cardigan with horrible feelings of foreboding and gloom. As usual, I have been unable to stick to a coherent pattern but am all over the shop with random bands of completely unmatched pattern...but the whole will be a confused medley of colours and as long as I keep on the move, no-one will notice too much...although the awful truth of ordering 18 different (small) balls means the dire possibility of having to order as many again to avoid imbalances when the inevitable 'popular' colours run out and I am left with beige and brown (which I ordered to keep some semblance of neutral calm).


----------



## polly (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks, you are very kind! 



campanula said:


> as long as I keep on the move, no-one will notice too much



 Please will you post a picture of the technicolour dreamcoat when done? I hope you can push through the foreboding, it sounds brilliant.


----------



## campanula (Mar 3, 2018)

O ffs - made a complete amateur mistake on the bloody 'man shawl' - knitting blindly on for almost 80 rows before thinking 'hmmm, blocking is NOT going to make an entire panel appear out of thin air. Because, like an utter nitwit, I only increased once at each edge so instead of a nice triangle, I have a diamond shape. Shoved it all on a spare needle and buried it in the bottom of one of the wool baskets while I have spent all day, furiously trying to cover a decent amount of ground on the new one (done about 40 rows out of 200 so far. I have calculated that the last rows will have upwards of 600 stitches!
After doing an entire FairIsle band on my cardigan...and not liking it, I am doing a swatch for every band and colour combos...as I am getting quite fraught. Yep, I will post some pics as I feel in need of some Urban likes and encouragement (blatant).


----------



## polly (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh crap, campanula - is there no cheaty way to get round the increase mistake? Yes pics please, promise likes and encouragement in return


----------



## campanula (Mar 4, 2018)

polly said:


> Oh crap, campanula - is there no cheaty way to get round the increase mistake? Yes pics please, promise likes and encouragement in return



If it wasn't for someone else, then I could probably do some modular thing...and indeed, will have plenty of wool left so may make a shawl for me (with a pointy hem) but I hate doing something which is just not right and it would likely end up in the unfinished box.  I went through that today, looking for some wool, and was shocked and mortified by the number of half done projects and single gloves/socks.

Started again on the shawl and racked up 50 odd rows today so I am on my way again.


----------



## campanula (Mar 12, 2018)

Arrrrgh - it's too fucking small (my Fairisle cardigan). How many times has this happened when doing topdown knitting (unable to check until the yarn is actually off the needles? I knew it was a bit risky but seriously, I am devastated as, far from crossing in front, the 2 sides barely meet...only have the sleeves left to do but am suddenly really reluctant to even look at the offending garment (and the hours of wasted work). Because it is a one piece construction, there is no adding bits on - the whole thing is...grief.

I am now going to add at least another 2 inches to my (gigantic) bosom by eating an entire pack of Waitrose white chocolate biscuits as consolation. Obviously, would prefer a massive hit of smack at this point but alas, adult sobriety.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2018)

campanula said:


> Arrrrgh - it's too fucking small (my Fairisle cardigan). How many times has this happened when doing topdown knitting (unable to check until the yarn is actually off the needles? I knew it was a bit risky but seriously, I am devastated as, far from crossing in front, the 2 sides barely meet...only have the sleeves left to do but am suddenly really reluctant to even look at the offending garment (and the hours of wasted work). Because it is a one piece construction, there is no adding bits on - the whole thing is...grief.
> 
> I am now going to add at least another 2 inches to my (gigantic) bosom by eating an entire pack of Waitrose white chocolate biscuits as consolation. Obviously, would prefer a massive hit of smack at this point but alas, adult sobriety.




But the whole point of top down is that you can try it on as you go


----------



## campanula (Mar 12, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> But the whole point of top down is that you can try it on as you go



How do you do that then, without taking it off the needles? Even using 100 cm circulars, I can't squeeze them over my enormo-chest. I dunno even why I do it that way - I vastly prefer to do raglan decreases instead of increasing...but I get seduced by the rapid growth and just when you have had enough, with 300 odd stitches around yoke and sleeves, it is suddenly just the body again.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2018)

campanula said:


> How do you do that then, without taking it off the needles? Even using 100 cm circulars, I can't squeeze them over my enormo-chest. I dunno even why I do it that way - I vastly prefer to do raglan decreases instead of increasing...but I get seduced by the rapid growth and just when you have had enough, with 300 odd stitches around yoke and sleeves, it is suddenly just the body again.


Split it across two circulars innit (or more than two if necessary). Or if really desperate or worried about stitches sliding off, put it on some spare yarn.


----------



## campanula (Mar 12, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Split it across two circulars innit (or more than two if necessary). Or if really desperate or worried about stitches sliding off, put it on some spare yarn.



Ah right. Tbf, I know about the spare yarn, but idle, and clearly a bit dense since this is not the first time this has happened...except the last one (my yak disaster) went the other way and when I finally took it off the needles in desperation, I was astounded to find I was knitting for a 60inch chest.


----------



## polly (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh no, campanula  I hate that feeling of having fucked something up in a way you've done before and which is nobody else's fault. It drives me to my vices too. I bet it's gorgeous - can you give it to someone else?


----------



## campanula (Mar 14, 2018)

polly said:


> Oh no, campanula  I hate that feeling of having fucked something up in a way you've done before and which is nobody else's fault. It drives me to my vices too. I bet it's gorgeous - can you give it to someone else?



Nah, Haven't done the sleeves yet. However, I have stashed it out of sight (until next winter) when I will be investigating steeking in a big way.
Silver lining - whilst the allotment is in a state of disarray, I have been lounging on the sofa knitting...but the last couple of days have seen me out there digging...and my little seedlings are starting to germinate...and the auriculas will be out in only 3 weeks.


----------



## polly (Mar 14, 2018)

campanula said:


> Nah, Haven't done the sleeves yet. However, I have stashed it out of sight (until next winter) when I will be investigating steeking in a big way.
> Silver lining - whilst the allotment is in a state of disarray, I have been lounging on the sofa knitting...but the last couple of days have seen me out there digging...and my little seedlings are starting to germinate...and the auriculas will be out in only 3 weeks.



Steeking scares the shit out of me  (Glad it has been banished for now and yes! Garden seems a good replacement for the slow progress of knitting. I am excited that my hellebores survived the snow - as did my bottle brush, which I rescued from a skip the day before giving birth to my son, so it has sentimental value.)


----------



## campanula (Mar 14, 2018)

polly said:


> Steeking scares the shit out of me
> Less so with Shetland wool. It's either get the scissors out and attempt a rescue...or turn the back into a hotwater bottle cover...so no contest, really.
> 
> (Glad it has been banished for now and yes! Garden seems a good replacement for the slow progress of knitting. I am excited that my hellebores survived the snow - as did my bottle brush, which I rescued from a skip the day before giving birth to my son, so it has sentimental value.)



Yep, hellebores laugh at snow but well done with the callistemon - far less hardy.


----------



## polly (Mar 14, 2018)

campanula said:


> Yep, hellebores laugh at snow but well done with the callistemon - far less hardy.



Wrapped it in an old sheet


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2018)

I was shaking like a leaf the first time a steeked.....the thought of all that work unravelling before me! 
I cut my first inch and thought I was going to pass out, I was so close to hyperventilating ....as they say, the first cut is the deepest....I carried on and now I don't bat an eyelid. What's the worse thing that can happen, you lose 6 months work.....C'est la vie!


----------



## campanula (Mar 16, 2018)

Right, back on the horse - ordered a few more balls of Mabel & Ivy Supersoft before they are discontinued from Tangled yarn, to do a light summer jumper. I have been looking at Judith O Brian's patterns and recall someone on here was going to do 'Okapi'. Was that you, Siouxsie? Or moose? Any chance of a heads up?
Got  various blues on order and in stash; Peacock Sapphire, Glacier and also added in orange and rust (Bokhara, Saffron) and purples (Thistledown, Aubergine, Purple Haze, Parma) and silver grey.

Over halfway through the 'man shawl'/scarf.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 16, 2018)

Sorry campanula  it wasn't me. I do recognise the pattern but can't remember who posted it.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 16, 2018)

campanula  Found it and it was moose 



moose said:


> Just ordered yarn for the Okapi jumper, from Ravelry. It's neck-down, 1 piece with some short-row shaping, so should be challenging enough to keep me interested. I'm not doing the same degree of tweediness, though, mine will be flat black in the main.
> 
> View attachment 106364


----------



## campanula (Mar 16, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


> campanula Found it and it was moose


Ah, cheers, Siouxsie (great name by the way). Now to hassle Moose for clues (because the pattern is eye-wateringly spendy and I would rather not have to use my dwindling resources of cash if poss.)


----------



## moose (Mar 16, 2018)

It was indeed me. I'm not getting on very well, no time to knit at the mo. Probably half way down the body. You have PM.


----------



## campanula (Mar 16, 2018)

Ah, OK, just seen your post, moose, (jumped right onto pm). Knitting in black is surprisingly hard, I find...but hey, we have no deadlines. My record, from start to finish, can be measured in decades.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 16, 2018)

I'd never heard about steeking before. I've read a couple of blogs.  It looks scary but where I'm doing intarsia at the moment, doing no purl would be cool.  

I'm half way up the back now though so a bit late.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 17, 2018)

campanula said:


> Ah, cheers, Siouxsie (great name by the way)



Thank you


----------



## campanula (Apr 1, 2018)

Finished the man shawl (waiting for blocking) but still not decided on pattern for my summer cardigan. I am testing my fear of fine wool by using the last of my Mabel and Ivy and some 2ply Danish wool - Holst Garm supersoft (actually exactly the same as M&I). Have been looking at patterns for weeks but after the FairIsle fiasco, I am feeling a bit trepidatious.


----------



## campanula (Apr 4, 2018)

Doing a shawl for me (a Dragonwing). And bought some bloody gorgeous HandMaiden Seasilk yarn (half price, obvs) for one for my daughter. An obsession is born.


----------



## campanula (Apr 5, 2018)

The man shawl being blocked. 2nd long triangle on my dragonwing scarf done.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 6, 2018)

That's lovely.  

On Monday I'm going to start my next project even though the old one isn't finished yet.  I feel naughty.  

But I'm travelling so starting my friends Christmas wrap is going to me much easier to carry around than the end of the back of my jumper that's getting to the fiddly decreases and is quite heavy.  

They use the same needles though, so I'm going to whack the jumper on some old yarn and then do the same to the shawl when I get back.  At least that means the jumper should get finished.


----------



## campanula (Apr 25, 2018)

Daughter only marginally enthused about handmaiden shawl but otoh, my beloved red Noro scarf blew off the back of the fucking pick-up last week so I bought another skein of Handmaiden, plus 100gr of Vice variegated grey and also rounded up some kidsilk from daughter (from one of my futile knitting teaching attempts) and am now knitting myself a bloody lovely sideways swingy tunic...although it is veering dangerously close to old lady bedjacket territory, it feels lush. Also, after several pattern fails, have gone back to not using them but actually measuring stuff and working out proportions. 
Mindless knitting though - have to keep swapping with the dragonwing thingy.


----------



## polly (Jun 3, 2018)

It's been a bit hot for knitting but I've just got back from a week away with a lovely friend, who sent me a crocheted necklace on my return, so I'm knitting her some fingerless gloves using wool from the sheep on the farm we were at. Unfortunately I have half forgotten how to knit, and the fucking wool is also apparently much thicker than they think it is, so have had to adapt patterns massively and do some embarrassingly simple maths on the page for all to see and judge (43-22=??  ). But nice to be knitting again, despite all the kvetching.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 3, 2018)

I am abandoning the pattern I chose for the scarf for my mate as I just can't work out how to the the repeat bit to make it wider and it isn't wide enough without it.  

Time to search again.


----------



## campanula (Jun 17, 2018)

A month of football and enforced loafing (sweetheart, my chauffeur, has broke his arm so no going anywhere) so have hauled out the winter knitting - shawl and silky fluffy thing. Both mindless (knitting and TV football)...so perfect.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 26, 2018)

campanula said:


> The man shawl being blocked. 2nd long triangle on my dragonwing scarf done.View attachment 132024



I love this. And the room you're doing it in. Do you have a pattern? How long did it take? (think it take me a million years!)


----------



## campanula (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you Hellsbells. No, I didn't have a pattern but any basic shawl pattern, with 6 stitches being increased every 2 rows ( 2 at each end, 2 on each side of centre line) will give the same shape - many free patterns on Ravelry. What lifted this shawl, I think, was the surprisingly cheap Estonian wool...which has a long striping effect with very subtle and gradual colour changing. It was Kauni wool, 600grammes for around £10, mixed with some random purple 4ply stuff I had lying around - cost less than £20 and took around 3 weeks of (mindless) colourwork - 2 stitches of 2 colours. If you can do basic knit, purl and increases (I used yarn over), then you can certainly make one similar in weeks, rather than months...and certainly not years. Can send you details of yarn stockists if you like.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 26, 2018)

campanula said:


> Thank you Hellsbells. . Can send you details of yarn stockists if you like.



Yes please  As long as they're online & deliver as I don't live in the UK


----------



## polly (Sep 1, 2018)

I've started knitting again now it's got autumnal. I'm doing something quite straightforward but with loads of _fucking_ knitting into the front and back of a stitch - like 29 in a row, several times. Has anyone got any advice on how to do this without it being ridiculously tight? I've got sore finger tips!


----------



## moose (Sep 1, 2018)

Feels like you need to knit looser, generally. It shouldn't be so tight that it hurts your fingers!


----------



## polly (Sep 1, 2018)

moose said:


> Feels like you need to knit looser, generally. It shouldn't be so tight that it hurts your fingers!



Thanks moose. My tension isn't that tight though, generally, and I have tried keeping it looser but when I get to the kfb stitches it doesn't seem to help. The finger pain is from having to force the stitches along the needle  which is obviously far too tight. I'm probably just out of practice. Maybe my tension is a bit inconsistent.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 2, 2018)

Just keep thinking consciously about knitting loosely. Deliberately knit over-loose till you get the hang of it. You'll probably knit right straight away. I used to be a really tight knitter, still knit quite tight but I like it because it produces tough objects. Push through it!


----------



## 8115 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm not that familiar with that stitch but I think your problem is that you've knitted too tight on the row before so just start knitting loose now and things should be easier by the next row.


----------



## polly (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks 8115. I'll try that on the next one. I'm using smallish needles (3mm - small for me!) and magic loop, which always makes me knit tighter. I'm trying to knit looser but I don't want to mess up the tension and size. I think this is probably going to improve as I go on - tension is suffering after a few months off


----------



## campanula (Sep 6, 2018)

This shouldn't be happening polly. The key thing is to keep the tension loose in the (new)  stitch loops you are making with your right hand.  Do the first knit forward and loosely pull the yarn through so their is an element of 'give so you are ready for the next part of the stitch - knitting through the back. Because you have been generous with the right hand yarn, knitting in the back of the stitch should feel the same as going in through the front - none of the initial stitch has gotten tighter because you have knitted through the  same loop  twice... because you control the tension in the fist knit forward. Actually pretend you are just doing a normal knit stitch - it is that amount of pulled through,right hand yarn, which dictates the tightness of Kfb - not prior knit stitches you did on previous rows...and consequently, '_you are mistress of your own knitting' _(the wonderful Elizabeth Zimmerman).

Apols for the garbled waffle - hope you can make any sort of sense at all.

I am using 3mm myself. Although I am not usually swayed by brand loyalty (and was highly sceptical that there could be any difference at all between what are essentially sticks)...but I am using the bloody marvellous Addi fixed circulars - light, smooth with a precision tip. A bloody joy...and worth every penny (£6 or so).


----------



## polly (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks campanula - that's not garbled at all and has given me a bit more insight into it. I'm knitting (the twee-est thing imaginable) vintage style Christmas lights (for friends with twee taste), so I will have plenty of opportunity to try your advice out because there are loads of the bastards. Cheers! Glad your needles are lovely! Mine are all cheapo shite from China.


----------



## polly (Sep 8, 2018)

campanula That has solved my weirdly tight kfb stitch issue, thank you! In case it helps anyone else, I realised that I was holding the yarn a way that tightened the first stitch while I was going into the back to make the second. I think because of how it's anchored on my little finger, so there's not much give unless I pay particular attention to it. So thanks for solving the mystery and helping my fingers out  edit sorry that is actually very garbled! It might make sense to someone having the same problem though


----------



## campanula (Sep 9, 2018)

Good stuff, polly. I trundled through a 50 year knitting life, feeling I had learned most of what I would ever use...until the last couple of years when youtube invited an explosion of creativity and knitting refinements...including use of tools. I honestly don't know why I was so sceptical that great needles could make such a difference (well, partly because my wealthy stepmother-in-law used to bang on about them) but when I caved in and bought my first Addis, I was shocked and annoyed at my earlier resistance. HiyaHiya are good too...but  I don't care for those fancy wooden KnitPros...or any of the circulars with removable cords...as I inevitably unscrew the ends somewhere in the middle of a row causing chaos.
Intrigued by vintage christmas lights?


----------



## polly (Sep 9, 2018)

Ignoring advice for a long time, caving and then bitterly regretting my stubbornness is the story of my life. So I might put expensive needles on my Christmas list. 

The lights! I can screen shot the whole pattern if anyone wants it (it was a non-free ravelry pattern). I secretly like them but Christmas in this house is much less tasteful, so I'm giving them away.


----------



## campanula (Sep 9, 2018)

Cripes...I don't manage repetition well (I did a granny square blanket once and after 94 squares, I abandoned the idea, turning it into a seat cover with a velvet backside. Second glove/sleeve/sock is a tricky enough one to get around - and has been a stumbling block in the past - several single socks and gloves still hang about in my knitting baskets.

If you do go for nice needles, don't ask for an expensive set (you will never use most of them) and yeah, avoid those circulars with removeable cords until you have tried some (I can pop a set in the post for a  tryout if you like).


----------



## polly (Sep 9, 2018)

campanula said:


> Cripes...I don't manage repetition well (I did a granny square blanket once and after 94 squares, I abandoned the idea, turning it into a seat cover with a velvet backside. Second glove/sleeve/sock is a tricky enough one to get around - and has been a stumbling block in the past - several single socks and gloves still hang about in my knitting baskets.
> 
> If you do go for nice needles, don't ask for an expensive set (you will never use most of them) and yeah, avoid those circulars with removeable cords until you have tried some (I can pop a set in the post for a  tryout if you like).



No, they are killing me with boredom too. And even in my short knitting career have two single gloves and half a mitten abandoned in my bag. 

Thank you, that is incredibly kind! But don't worry - my husband will be glad to have an idea of what to get me for once. I thought I'd just ask for a single pair of circulars in a common size, to test them out. (I'm scared of removable bits too, which is ironic really, as one of my shitty circular needles did once break mid-row  )


----------



## moose (Sep 9, 2018)

I love the interchangeable circulars!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2018)

I am starting to regret making a scarf.  It is a pattern that changes every row so it's not entirely dull, but I feel like I've been making it forever and I reckon I'm only half way through. 

I do have a jumper to sew up cos it was too hot to do that over the summer, but that's not that much more exciting.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 9, 2018)

Mungy said:


> I've been knitting hats using a knitting loom for the last few months. I've made over 40 so far. Sold 4. Made several specially for people. I am making them to give to homeless, refugees, anyone who needs a hat really and selling some to buy yarn to make more hats.



I got a knitting loom for the kids in my class thinking it would be easier than needles. They keep losing stitches and the whole thing unravels. It's really frustrating.

On the other hand though, I am looking forward to making a willy hat for myself. 

How long does it normally take to make a hat (adult size) ?


----------



## polly (Sep 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> On the other hand though, I am looking forward to making a willy hat for myself.



Ambitious  Please post pics of the willy hat x


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 9, 2018)

polly said:


> Ambitious  Please post pics of the willy hat x



Wooly....wooly.....aaaaargh.... ... bleeding predictive text. 

Lol..


----------



## 8115 (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice needles - I only knit with bamboo, I can't stand metal now. I'm the princess and the pea of knitting needles.

I'm on the third or fourth go at a second sock. I fucked the last go up on the toe decreases  I've started over with a fresh ball of wool this time, taking it as a sign.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I got a knitting loom for the kids in my class thinking it would be easier than needles. They keep losing stitches and the whole thing unravels. It's really frustrating.
> 
> On the other hand though, I am looking forward to making a willy hat for myself.
> 
> How long does it normally take to make a hat (adult size) ?


I made a hat for my friend in two weekends. It was a simple cable


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2018)

I am getting fussier with needles. I've only been knitting for about three years and I've already realised that metal needles don't help my rsi or joints at all.

I don't seem to get on with bamboo either for some reason, so wood all the way and of the wooden I've tried knit pro have been the best, but I haven't tried other yet.  

On my birthday list I'm going to be putting some size 3 and 3.5 circulars.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 10, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> How long does it normally take to make a hat (adult size) ?



4-7 hours depending on how long you want your "willy" hat to be. 6 inch... I mean hours is about average.


----------



## campanula (Sep 10, 2018)

moose said:


> I love the interchangeable circulars!



My step-mum does too (it was her who bought me a full set of Knit Pro birch needles...which I ended up giving her back).

Yes - I am grinding through a dragonwing scarf - the only positive thing being stretches of colourwork (all different) interspersed with plain st.st. About halfway through. A sudden nip in the air has encouraged me to put on a spurt (my lovely wool and silk Noro scarf flew off the back of our pick-up).


----------



## campanula (Sep 10, 2018)

Mungy said:


> 4-7 hours depending on how long you want your "willy" hat to be. 6 inch... I mean hours is about average.



Don't you use a loom, Mungy? I have often wondered about using one for socks but decided it couldn't be faster than regular knitting. Do tell, though. How do you think it compares to using needles...and how versatile are they? Do you have to get them in different gauges and how do they work with varying plys and wool thickness. Apols if I am imagining this and you don't actually use such a thing.


----------



## polly (Sep 10, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I am getting fussier with needles. I've only been knitting for about three years and I've already realised that metal needles don't help my rsi or joints at all.



That's interesting - why is that, if you don't mind explaining? (I'm asking because I have a creaky carpal tunnel)


----------



## Me76 (Sep 10, 2018)

polly said:


> That's interesting - why is that, if you don't mind explaining? (I'm asking because I have a creaky carpal tunnel)


I think its the lack of flexibility it metal, there's more pressure coming back into the hand.  If that makes sense?


----------



## polly (Sep 10, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I think its the lack of flexibility it metal, there's more pressure coming back into the hand.  If that makes sense?



Thanks, that makes sense. I tend to use bamboo anyway, just because I like the feel of it in my hands, but that's good to know for future reference


----------



## campanula (Sep 10, 2018)

Metal can be really slippery with a lot of modern yarns...although it is my material of choice. Although I prefer wood if I am using double points, just for that extra grip. I do think it is worth trying out different needles (and lengths)


----------



## Mungy (Sep 10, 2018)

campanula said:


> Don't you use a loom, Mungy? I have often wondered about using one for socks but decided it couldn't be faster than regular knitting. Do tell, though. How do you think it compares to using needles...and how versatile are they? Do you have to get them in different gauges and how do they work with varying plys and wool thickness. Apols if I am imagining this and you don't actually use such a thing.



Dunno if they would work for socks. The more expensive ones have holes between the pegs and come with extra pegs so can do smaller stitches or thinner yarn.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 11, 2018)

Picked up aldi mag yesterday and there are knitting and crochet offers on starting this Thursday. I can't do either and dont know if it's good value  but thought of this thread for those who can.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 18, 2018)

polly said:


> Ignoring advice for a long time, caving and then bitterly regretting my stubbornness is the story of my life. So I might put expensive needles on my Christmas list.
> 
> The lights! I can screen shot the whole pattern if anyone wants it (it was a non-free ravelry pattern). I secretly like them but Christmas in this house is much less tasteful, so I'm giving them away.
> 
> View attachment 146522



Hi Polly, would you still be able to screen shot the pattern for this? I need some knitting inspiration!


----------



## polly (Sep 18, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> Hi Polly, would you still be able to screen shot the pattern for this? I need some knitting inspiration!



Of course! I hate paying for patterns but sharing it sweetens the pill


----------



## polly (Sep 18, 2018)

Btw Hellsbells I've knitted them using magic loop so as to avoid sewing up, and because I seem to knit more neatly that way - if you do that, the easiest way to stuff them is to stop after the k2 k2tog round, stuff to the top then carry on knitting and stuff the last bit before you pull the stitches tight.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 19, 2018)

polly said:


> Btw Hellsbells I've knitted them using magic loop so as to avoid sewing up, and because I seem to knit more neatly that way - if you do that, the easiest way to stuff them is to stop after the k2 k2tog round, stuff to the top then carry on knitting and stuff the last bit before you pull the stitches tight.



Is magic loop knitting in the round?


----------



## polly (Sep 19, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> Is magic loop knitting in the round?



It's a weird subset of knitting in the round, which is useful for smaller things - replaces the need for double pointed needles if you don't get on well with them. I think it's my favourite way to knit


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2018)

Finished sewing up my hounds tooth jumper today. I really like it  It probably needed blocking but life's too short for that shit. 

I went on my Ravelry page and I started it over a year ago!! It's been finished and waiting to sew up since May as it was too hot, but still.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 23, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I made a hat for my friend in two weekends. It was a simple cable



The wool keeps popping off the loom. It's as if it has a life of its own. Sorely tempted to go back to needles.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 23, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Finished sewing up my hounds tooth jumper today. I really like it  It probably needed blocking but life's too short for that shit.
> 
> I went on my Ravelry page and I started it over a year ago!! It's been finished and waiting to sew up since May as it was too hot, but still.
> 
> View attachment 147777



That's beautiful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2018)

moose said:


> I love the interchangeable circulars!


Me too. And I've learned it pays to use that little tool to tighten the needles up 

Before I was given this set by my girls I had mostly fixed metal Addis, and quite liked them too.

This is useful to bear in mind whatever you get polly.


----------



## polly (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh thanks Biddlybee - that's really useful!

Beautiful job Me76


----------



## Shirl (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm into knitting again. Only scarves for now but big ones using lovely wools. This is the first one I made for myself. It's a bit extreme in that it's 44cms wide and 228cms long. I love it though and it's been much admired. Subsequent scarves are a bit smaller but not much.
I spent £47 on wool in the local hospice shop. All good quality wools at charity shop prices so I've got lots to keep me going 
The mohair in this scarf came from lovely moose


----------



## 8115 (Dec 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> View attachment 156507 I'm into knitting again. Only scarves for now but big ones using lovely wools. This is the first one I made for myself. It's a bit extreme in that it's 44cms wide and 228cms long. I love it though and it's been much admired. Subsequent scarves are a bit smaller but not much.
> I spent £47 on wool in the local hospice shop. All good quality wools at charity shop prices so I've got lots to keep me going
> The mohair in this scarf came from lovely moose


That's beautiful. Is it stockinette stitch?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 23, 2018)

8115 said:


> That's beautiful. Is it stockinette stitch?


It's knit a row, purl a row. My knitting vocabulary dates from junior school where I learned to knit. I think it's called stocking stitch  possibly


----------



## moose (Dec 24, 2018)

Shirl said:


> View attachment 156507 I'm into knitting again. Only scarves for now but big ones using lovely wools. This is the first one I made for myself. It's a bit extreme in that it's 44cms wide and 228cms long. I love it though and it's been much admired. Subsequent scarves are a bit smaller but not much.
> I spent £47 on wool in the local hospice shop. All good quality wools at charity shop prices so I've got lots to keep me going
> The mohair in this scarf came from lovely moose


Looks lovely! Glad the mo found a good home.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm planning on knitting a scarf for a friend. It will be blocks of colour like my big scarf but I'm knitting it in moss stitch so it doesn't roll in at the sides. I'm just wondering what the first colour change row will look like. I imagine it will look odd on both sides, unlike stocking stitch that just has the odd row on the wrong side. 
Is there a way around this or will it look ok anyway? Any advice welcome


----------



## moose (Jan 26, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I'm planning on knitting a scarf for a friend. It will be blocks of colour like my big scarf but I'm knitting it in moss stitch so it doesn't roll in at the sides. I'm just wondering what the first colour change row will look like. I imagine it will look odd on both sides, unlike stocking stitch that just has the odd row on the wrong side.
> Is there a way around this or will it look ok anyway? Any advice welcome


Knit all stitches on the first row of the new colour on the right side, then carry on with your moss stitch on the next row. Still looks nasty on the back but great on the front. Scroll down on this page to see: How to Remove Purl Dash Lines | Knitting Technique with Video Tutorial | Studio Knit


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 26, 2019)

moose said:


> Knit all stitches on the first row of the new colour on the right side, then carry on with your moss stitch on the next row. Still looks nasty on the back but great on the front. Scroll down on this page to see: How to Remove Purl Dash Lines | Knitting Technique with Video Tutorial | Studio Knit




That is a very helpful tip


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2019)

moose said:


> Knit all stitches on the first row of the new colour on the right side, then carry on with your moss stitch on the next row. Still looks nasty on the back but great on the front. Scroll down on this page to see: How to Remove Purl Dash Lines | Knitting Technique with Video Tutorial | Studio Knit


Thanks, I wondered about doing that but was worried it might not look right. I'm going to read the tips now too. Thanks


----------



## Shirl (Jan 31, 2019)

Bloody hell, the price of wool. 
I bought a shed load of wool from the charity shop a few weeks ago. Amongst other things I bought some skeins of green double knitting to make myself a lighter weight scarf. It was £4 a skein. I probably have enough to make a scarf but just thought I'd try to find the wool and buy another skein. Found it but my colour was out of stock, just as well as it was £28 a time  It is nice wool though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Bloody hell, the price of wool.
> I bought a shed load of wool from the charity shop a few weeks ago. Amongst other things I bought some skeins of green double knitting to make myself a lighter weight scarf. It was £4 a skein. I probably have enough to make a scarf but just thought I'd try to find the wool and buy another skein. Found it but my colour was out of stock, just as well as it was £28 a time  It is nice wool though.


Is it hand dyed baby llama or something? That's not normal.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 31, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Is it hand dyed baby llama or something? That's not normal.


It's British Gotland dk hand dyed 
From a place called the little grey sheep. All of the wool that I bought in my charity shop haul was good quality but I thought this might have been around £8 or £9 but I haven't bought much full price wool lately.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 31, 2019)

Shirl said:


> It's British Gotland dk hand dyed
> From a place called the little grey sheep. All of the wool that I bought in my charity shop haul was good quality but I thought this might have been around £8 or £9 but I haven't bought much full price wool lately.


No I think your expectations were reasonable.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2019)

Two balls of sock wool from when I imagined I might knit socks 
Free to anyone who wants them and I'm happy to pay postage


----------



## Me76 (Feb 19, 2019)

Just frogged an almost complete right front of a cardigan because I decided the pattern was asking me to do something stupid and I know a better way to do it.  

Let's hope I haven't read it all wrong.


----------



## campanula (Feb 21, 2019)

O please, Shirl (unless I am too late and someone has claimed them).


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm trying a slippers pattern which has an impenetrable (for me) instruction for a double decrease. The main body is in seed/moss stitch and there are an uneven number of stitches. I have been instructed to place a marker on the central stitch; this is also beyond me - before or after the central stitch?

Then I should work until 1 stitch before the marker then work next three stitches K/P tog - 2 stitches decreased. What does this mean, should it be, s1, p2 tog,sso?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 26, 2019)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I'm trying a slippers pattern which has an impenetrable (for me) instruction for a double decrease. The main body is in seed/moss stitch and there are an uneven number of stitches. I have been instructed to place a marker on the central stitch; this is also beyond me - before or after the central stitch?
> 
> Then I should work until 1 stitch before the marker then work next three stitches K/P tog - 2 stitches decreased. What does this mean, should it be, s1, p2 tog,sso?


I would say you put the marker literally on the central stich.  Do you have the markers that are like a safety pin? Cos with them you can actually connect it to the stitch and knit around it.

The next bit does confuse me though.  Can you share the pattern?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 27, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I would say you put the marker literally on the central stich.  Do you have the markers that are like a safety pin? Cos with them you can actually connect it to the stitch and knit around it.
> 
> The next bit does confuse me though.  Can you share the pattern?



Rain Kisses / DROPS 129-17 - Free knitting patterns by DROPS Design

I'm trying it out with sl 1, p2tog, sso which feels ok to the fingers, how it would feel when you're standing on it I won't know for a while.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't get it I'm afraid.  They look nice though, hopefully what you have done works and feels comfortable.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 28, 2019)

I've almost finished the cardigan I am working on now and can't decide what to do next.  I need to sort it out soon, I don't like not having anything to knit.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 28, 2019)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I'm trying a slippers pattern which has an impenetrable (for me) instruction for a double decrease. The main body is in seed/moss stitch and there are an uneven number of stitches. I have been instructed to place a marker on the central stitch; this is also beyond me - before or after the central stitch?
> 
> Then I should work until 1 stitch before the marker then work next three stitches K/P tog - 2 stitches decreased. What does this mean, should it be, s1, p2 tog,sso?


Yes, mark the central stitch with a safety pin type marker. Or in some other way - whatever way you will know it is the central stitch. You could put a marker either side alternatively.

Looking at the pattern I think they just mean K3tog or P3tog. I would have thought that what you are doing would come out smoother - but garter stitch isn't very smooth anyway.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2019)

I had done the front and back of a top and finished one sleeve today.  I thought I had made the sleeve a bit too long so pinned it all together to try it on and realised it was huge. So I spent 40 mins today and unravelled it and I've started again two sizes smaller.  

I'm not too grumpy as I didn't have anything else lined up anyway.


----------



## polly (Sep 12, 2019)

I haven't knitted anything for ages - I think since last Christmas when I made some knitted tree lights for a friend and it was so boring I almost died. But got some of that yarn that has reflective thread through it so I'm making my best friend a snood, because she walks a lot near the A406  It's also quite boring but at least basic enough that I can watch the telly.

Edit I forgot that the point of this was to alert you all to the existence of reflective yarn, in case you didn't already know. It's very cool

Starlight from Hobbii


----------



## moose (Sep 12, 2019)

Life-changing!! 

I'd only just got over glow-in-the-dark embroidery thread!


----------



## polly (Sep 13, 2019)

moose said:


> Life-changing!!
> 
> I'd only just got over glow-in-the-dark embroidery thread!



What now??  It's a good thing I can't sew because this yarn has already sent me into the red.


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2019)

polly said:


> I haven't knitted anything for ages - I think since last Christmas when I made some knitted tree lights for a friend and it was so boring I almost died. But got some of that yarn that has reflective thread through it so I'm making my best friend a snood, because she walks a lot near the A406  It's also quite boring but at least basic enough that I can watch the telly.
> 
> Edit I forgot that the point of this was to alert you all to the existence of reflective yarn, in case you didn't already know. It's very cool
> 
> Starlight from Hobbii


Noticed an ad on Facebook that they had 'made a mistake' with this and were flogging it off cheap, if you want any more - less than half price!


----------



## campanula (Nov 1, 2019)

moose said:


> Noticed an ad on Facebook that they had 'made a mistake' with this and were flogging it off cheap, if you want any more - less than half price!



Yep, saw that too (not on FB tho). Thought I might knit a quick cycling hat for grand-daughter, now it is datk so early, but she isn't allowed on her bike without a helmet so...
Started the christmas knitting with a massive cheat - 2 almost finished pairs of gloves from last year - quickly finished, and ploughing through a linen stitch hat for eldest son. I bloody love doing hats as I have have bad second item syndrome so planning a minecraft one for one child and a shawl for daughter, 2 lots of Latvian mittens, angling socks and a family of rats. On the second year of knitting an  Estonian jumper for sweetheart (tiny fucking needles and all-over design)...which gets postponed because of the christmas bunch. I have a 3 year old Seasilk project for me also (although I am going to knit myself another pair of gloves).


----------



## campanula (Nov 2, 2019)

Something dodge with the hat gauge for my eldest (actually, my fault because I only checked the ribbing) so hat started swelling alarmingly like a beret. Fortunately, it has a fold over brim which I intend to stuff the puffy bits beneath and swiftly change needles midstream. Which involves a trip to a shop of some sort. However the knitting season has only just started and my needles are red hot so hat was put aside till laters and I swiftly cast on the first Latvian mittens (insomnia). I am being disciplined, knitting both mitts in sequence...and weaving in ends as I go (there are millions). I am more than halfway through, just above the tricky thumb gussets with a straight 2 colour run (apart from 3 rows with 3 colours) and no fiddly fingers. Might possibly manage a pair in 24 hours (I did a jumper over a weekend once)...however, I have barely ventured forth off the sofa.


----------



## campanula (Nov 4, 2019)

Shit shit shit - my dodgy brain has fucked me over again and I have lovingly just completed 2 LEFT handed Latvian mittens. I have a weird thing where I cannot tell the difference between left and right - it literally does not compute and I cannot hold the information in my head for a second (which is also why I cannot drive - because things like reversing round a corner are completely impossible for me to 'see'). I generally get sweetheart to check but honestly thought I had it in the bag this time (there are several sets of gloves in various stages of completion and all have this issue - I once knitted 3 identical right handers once and just gave up - no left hand exists to this day.
I start to doubt every decision, cannot work from charts or patterns, I have to do it as it unfolds in front of me so I rarely do very complex designs but this was...challenging. Christmas knitting not going well with 2 present fails out of 3 so far.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 4, 2019)

campanula said:


> Shit shit shit - my dodgy brain has fucked me over again and I have lovingly just completed 2 LEFT handed Latvian mittens. I have a weird thing where I cannot tell the difference between left and right - it literally does not compute and I cannot hold the information in my head for a second (which is also why I cannot drive - because things like reversing round a corner are completely impossible for me to 'see'). I generally get sweetheart to check but honestly thought I had it in the bag this time (there are several sets of gloves in various stages of completion and all have this issue - I once knitted 3 identical right handers once and just gave up - no left hand exists to this day.
> I start to doubt every decision, cannot work from charts or patterns, I have to do it as it unfolds in front of me so I rarely do very complex designs but this was...challenging. Christmas knitting not going well with 2 present fails out of 3 so far.


I have done this too. Sympathy like.

I have loads of projects on the go at the moment and am not very enthused by any of them as they've been dragging on so long. I want to start something new. What I'm actually doing is the most boring knitting in the world ever, ie replacing the ribbing on an old cardigan. It was an American pattern and often they don't seem to go in for doing the ribbing on a smaller needle. It was always a bit floppy but ended up positively frilly, so I'm doing it again on the RIGHT SIZE needle. I remember it being fucking tedious and going on forever last time.

Still, I'm trying to make do and mend and have done a big load of mending this year of winter clothes to bring things back into circulation rather than replacing them, so bonus eco-worrier points and it is a really toasty cardigan I wore a lot.


----------



## campanula (Nov 4, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Still, I'm trying to make do and mend and have done a big load of mending this year of winter clothes to bring things back into circulation rather than replacing them, so bonus eco-worrier points and it is a really toasty cardigan I wore a lot.



Me too, Ruby. I actually made a darning mushroom as I was truly sick of throwing thick wool socks away because there is a hole in the heel. I am back in love with an old jumper I knitted a few years ago - sadly, the yarn was a mix of wool and acrylic and, over the years, the woolly parts have tended to pill and thin out so it is less warm than I would have liked, but so comfortable, while all my other jumpers are all a bit...experimental. I loved them at the time I did them but they are not exactly everyday winter wear. Arrrgh, I have had frilly rib condition too.


----------



## moose (Nov 4, 2019)

moose said:


> Just ordered yarn for the Okapi jumper, from Ravelry. It's neck-down, 1 piece with some short-row shaping, so should be challenging enough to keep me interested. I'm not doing the same degree of tweediness, though, mine will be flat black in the main.
> View attachment 106364


2 and a half years later, it's finally off the needles. It didn't turn out interesting enough, and life got in the way, but at least I finished it. Damned neck keeps rolling over too much, though


----------



## campanula (Nov 6, 2019)

One of the presents I am knitting involves minecraft...which translates into stitches very easily. Have just done a whole set of 'Steve'. 8x8 stitches makes a neat 1inch icon so 'Mushroom','Oink' and 'Creepe'r are joining 'Steve' on this hat. Millions of bloody stitches on teeny 2mm needles though.


----------



## campanula (Nov 8, 2019)

FFS, while eldest's hat is too big, the Minecraft one is coming out too small because so many yarns, carried over the back means no 'ease'. After 60 intricate rows, I am not walking back on this - there is no option but to...(gasp) cut the work and insert a panel...aka steeking. Amazingly, the formerly unpalatable job of frogging back most of a Latvian mitten suddenly seems more appealing.



moose said:


> 2 and a half years later, it's finally off the needles. It didn't turn out interesting enough, and life got in the way, but at least I finished it. Damned neck keeps rolling over too much, though


 A  curled neckline, especially a wide, boat neck shape, looks OK with rolling, Moose. It's a look.


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2019)

campanula said:


> A  curled neckline, especially a wide, boat neck shape, looks OK with rolling, Moose. It's a look.


I know, it's not too bad now it's blocked. It's that pattern I sent you, did you ever knit it?

In other news, I've just bought wool to do this in black with green bugs. See you in a couple of years


----------



## campanula (Nov 8, 2019)

Ooooh, I have been writing pattern charts for insects too. Beetles and dragonflies. Love the jumper.
I did knit it, Moose, but without the colour blocks at the elbows and adding some short rows to change the front edges a bit. Present for d -i-l in alpaca.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 8, 2019)

moose said:


> I know, it's not too bad now it's blocked. It's that pattern I sent you, did you ever knit it?
> 
> In other news, I've just bought wool to do this in black with green bugs. See you in a couple of years
> 
> View attachment 189417


I was eyeing that up the other day


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> I was eyeing that up the other day


I'll regret it - another fine knit on tiny needles - but I'll intersperse with crochet blankets or something equally mindless.


----------



## campanula (Nov 15, 2019)

moose said:


> I'll regret it - another fine knit on tiny needles


It looks like there are a few rows with very long floats across the back. Can be annoying, having to weave in the floats...or there are ways of catching them on a following row. it is something I had to deal with on grand-daughter's fox hat (I ended up doing 7 separate intarsia sections - a nightmare which will never be repeated).


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 15, 2019)

Anyone know where I can get alpaca at a reasonable price online?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 15, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Anyone know where I can get alpaca at a reasonable price online?


Look for Drops.


----------



## moose (Nov 15, 2019)

campanula said:


> It looks like there are a few rows with very long floats across the back. Can be annoying, having to weave in the floats...or there are ways of catching them on a following row. it is something I had to deal with on grand-daughter's fox hat (I ended up doing 7 separate intarsia sections - a nightmare which will never be repeated).


I quite enjoy a long float. Because it's black with dark green bugs, there shouldn't be any noticeable show-through.
Anyway, I'm now banging out a quick chunky black one-piece neck-down jumper in cotton aran, for light relief, before I get stuck in.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2019)

So I've got a top I knitted that I really like but it's a but big.  Is it possible for me know to treat it like material and take it in?

I'm thinking if I pin it, the sew it to the new size and then cut and over stitch the inside cut bit??

Any thoughts?


----------



## campanula (Nov 30, 2019)

What yarn is it, Me76? Steeking (cutting your yarn) is a perfectly acceptable process but is usually done with quite 'sticky' yarn such as Shetland or Wensleydale wool. Merino is Ok but cotton mixes would be possibly problematic.  Reinforcing with a double row of machine stitching, then possibly covering the exposed seam with some facing material would work.

Still having a nightmare with my Xmas knitting - mittens too small. As soon as I have finished eldest's hat, I am swapping to woodwork for remaining preassies - have set the lathe, router and Dremel up already - new jogsaw blades, no more bloody knitting for people I have not measured.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2019)

S


Me76 said:


> So I've got a top I knitted that I really like but it's a but big.  Is it possible for me know to treat it like material and take it in?
> 
> I'm thinking if I pin it, the sew it to the new size and then cut and over stitch the inside cut bit??
> 
> Any thoughts?


So that didn't work.  Luckily it was a knit I really enjoyed so I will just try it again another time a lot smaller.


----------



## moose (Dec 30, 2019)

EDIT: GONE TO Me76

Knitters - can anyone make use of this? I somehow have 2, so free to a good home.



You can see more details here


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2019)

I


moose said:


> Knitters - can anyone make use of this? I somehow have 2, so free to a good home.
> 
> View attachment 194535
> 
> You can see more details here


I'd love that if you really don't mind.  

I have downloaded a few free vintage patterns but am a bit scared to try them as the sizing seems very tiny.


----------



## moose (Dec 30, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I
> 
> I'd love that if you really don't mind.
> 
> I have downloaded a few free vintage patterns but am a bit scared to try them as the sizing seems very tiny.


Cool! PM me your address and I'll stick it in the post when I get back to work


----------



## Oula (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello. I haven't knitted since I was a kid but want to learn to arm knit while in isolation. Can anyone tell me what type of yarn I need or recommend any videos on YouTube for it?


----------



## 8115 (Mar 18, 2020)

Oula said:


> Hello. I haven't knitted since I was a kid but want to learn to arm knit while in isolation. Can anyone tell me what type of yarn I need or recommend any videos on YouTube for it?


You need yarn that you like (wool, although some wierd people like acrylic and to be honest I'm coming round to the idea that there's something to blends). You need sticks (needles) that match the yarn - this is v important. Yarn will state a needle size ie 5mm.

Then you need to work out how you learn. Google for easy (v easy knitting patterns) or look on YouTube ie how to make a scarf. Some people say you should jump right in with a proper pattern, I honestly don't know. You know yourself best.



Just realised you said arm knitting. I don't think anyone on this site arm knits. I'm sure Ravelry has an arm knitting group. Just checked, they do but they're not very active. They usually respond if you poke them though!


----------



## 8115 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 18, 2020)

Yarn - Wool Warehouse - Buy Yarn, Wool, Needles & Other Knitting Supplies Online!
					

Wool Warehouse Yarn Category - buy all of your yarn products online today with FAST delivery!




					www.woolwarehouse.co.uk
				




Super chunky - not all these are chunky enough though, I can tell that without seeing them in the flesh. You really need to do some sleuthing for decent wool - something like arm knitting best yarn should do. Lovecrafts is the other main wool site in the UK.


----------



## campanula (Mar 20, 2020)

arm knitting does use vast amounts of wool though, Oula...and produces very niche articles. Otoh, there has never been a better time to take up general knitting. Starting with fairly simple things (hats, scarves, T-shirt style jumpers), it is very possible to make lovely artefacts just by learning half a dozen basic steps. Casting on, casting off (often called binding off), knit and purl stitches, increase and decrease. These will give you all the knowledge you need to make almost anything.
Wool. For the longest time, I avoided both very fine and very thick yarns - double knitting on 4mm needles accounted for almost everything |I made. However, this is the age of You Tube tutorials, internet podcasts and online shopping. I have learned more in the last few years than I had in the previous 50.
It is peaceful, even meditative. Slow and calming and highly useful. Maybe start with a simple cowl or scarf in garter stitch. I was given 'Vogue's Book of Knitting' as a gift - can be had for £20 and a useful addition and overview to the  history and methods of knitting.
Drops and King Cole sell reasonable pure wool (merino). You might want to avoid drapey yarns such as alpaca or cotton just yet, and try a basic merino superwash. John Lewis also sell Novita yarns, West Yorkshire Spinners and the more spendy Rowan.
Podcasts and Tutorials - Purl Soho, VeryPink Knits come to mind. Best site for general info and forums - Ravelry - a free and accessible resource for patterns, forums, advice and a million other things. If you do one thing, join Rav.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 25, 2020)

My usual knitting group met by Zoom last night and it worked well so I've started a poll on dates for a revival of the u75 Craft Club online: vote here.

All welcome for a bit of knitty and other crafty conversation.


----------



## campanula (Mar 25, 2020)

Not at all sure I could manage Zoom (i am very tech-challenged) which is a shame cos I would be up for a KAL.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 25, 2020)

campanula said:


> Not at all sure I could manage Zoom (i am very tech-challenged) which is a shame cos I would be up for a KAL.


It's also possible to dial in by phone - then you only have to punch in a number.


----------



## campanula (Mar 26, 2020)

what exactly is Zoom, RubyToogood ? Is it like Skype (which I haven't managed yet)? My grand-daughter is really keen to do something like this (being able to see each other and chat without typing text), I am more than a bit ambivalent but would do anything for my lovely girl. I only have a chromebook - not a phone - do you think I could get it to work on that.
I should probably ask this in the tech forum...but it's hard to convince people how incredibly thick I am, when confronted with a screen and keyboard.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 26, 2020)

campanula said:


> what exactly is Zoom, RubyToogood ? Is it like Skype (which I haven't managed yet)? My grand-daughter is really keen to do something like this (being able to see each other and chat without typing text), I am more than a bit ambivalent but would do anything for my lovely girl. I only have a chromebook - not a phone - do you think I could get it to work on that.
> I should probably ask this in the tech forum...but it's hard to convince people how incredibly thick I am, when confronted with a screen and keyboard.


It's very similar to Skype and should work fine on a Chromebook. As I was saying on the other thread, I'm happy to have a little practice session with anyone who's not sure about it.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 30, 2020)

I've pulled out the crochet hook again. It's been a while that I've been trying to do it. I just can't seem to get the hang of it but I've got a good left handed crochet video to watch on YouTube and I'm getting a bit further along every time. I don't even want to do anything super fancy, I just want to make myself a blanket. It's either crochet or knitting but crochet is less stabby if I fancy whipping it out in public.


----------



## campanula (May 27, 2020)

I am now the owner of 6 kilos of Shetland fleece. My Norfolk friend, Freddy, has expanded his operations (from his first 15 cows) to include 8 Shetland sheep. They are currently grazing on nettle in a corner of my wood. Fred has donated the fleece from their first shearing so I can embark on a cherished ambition to spin my own yarn and dye it with colours I have grown (particularly indigo and madder, a Norfolk tradition). I sowed indigo last month and have been growing madder for 3 years and now have enough root to harvest. To say I am a tad anxious about all this is an understatement...although I am quite pleased to revive my hippyish daydreams. I promise to take pics of what is likely to be a lengthy and fairly disgusting process. I plan to include some collie 'fleece' into the yarn.


----------



## moose (May 28, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I've pulled out the crochet hook again. It's been a while that I've been trying to do it. I just can't seem to get the hang of it but I've got a good left handed crochet video to watch on YouTube and I'm getting a bit further along every time. I don't even want to do anything super fancy, I just want to make myself a blanket. It's either crochet or knitting but crochet is less stabby if I fancy whipping it out in public.


I couldn't get it for years, till a left-handed person in Green Crafts at Glastonbury showed me how. Now I can't stop  Keep practicing, and don't forget UK and US stitches are the same but different.


----------



## campanula (Oct 11, 2020)

Back in knitting harness...and after attempting to finish at least some of last years unfinished projects, I find I am suddenly desperate for a hood and am going to make something along these lines








						Robin's New Hood pattern by Patrick Hassel-Zein
					

This is a soft and cosy hood that suits both men and women of all ages. The cut was inspired by Swedish archeological findings dating back to around 1450. Further reading about the origin of the pattern can be found on Wikipedia under the article ”Bocksten Man”. The decorative border was...




					www.ravelry.com
				



.
not in brown though, but many, many colours.
Oh yes, I am planning to investigate 'tapestry crochet'.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 11, 2020)

campanula said:


> Back in knitting harness...and after attempting to finish at least some of last years unfinished projects, I find I am suddenly desperate for a hood and am going to make something along these lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made this one which still gets a lot of wear. Wouldn't lend itself to stripes though. Through the Woods... pattern by Kalurah Hudson


----------



## Oriole (Nov 5, 2020)

campanula said:


> Back in knitting harness...and after attempting to finish at least some of last years unfinished projects, I find I am suddenly desperate for a hood and am going to make something along these lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you planning to use Ístex Léttlopi like they suggest or are you going to opt for something less itchy? 

(I made a lettlopi jumper for eldest and he barely wear it because it's too warm to wear indoors and you have to wear something with long sleeves underneath because it's really reminding you that you are wearing wool)


----------



## campanula (Nov 5, 2020)

Oriole said:


> Are you planning to use Ístex Léttlopi like they suggest or are you going to opt for something less itchy?


O No...my adventurers with lopi wool came to a dismal end after a disastrous project using plotulopi - even looser (unspin) than the original Alafoss roving.  I try to use British wool if I can because I find black (and blue) faced Leicester,   Wensleydale and Highland  yarns are beautiful, durable and generally fairly ethical. So Garthenor, Blacker, Eden Cottage, Cambrian Wool, Daughter of a Shepherd for small items such as gloves or hats (because a skein is the most I can afford) but Jamieson's, J.C.Rennie, New Lanark and Baa Ram Ewe 'Pip' 4ply are my main wools. I tend not to use thicker wool than double knitting (mostly I use 4ply). I have been dithering about doing some handspinning - and natural dyeing but the results are wildly variable.
I   don't get on with  plant based yarns and don't like alpaca or mohair and a lot of merino has  animal welfare issues.


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2020)

Disaster! I finished my new jumper and tried to block it, and it turned into a hideous stretchy mess when wet. Now it's down to my knees! 
And when I search 'Cascade 220 Superwash stretch' it seems it's a common problem. It's unwearable.  

Back to normal wool next time.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 8, 2020)

moose said:


> Disaster! I finished my new jumper and tried to block it, and it turned into a hideous stretchy mess when wet. Now it's down to my knees!
> And when I search 'Cascade 220 Superwash stretch' it seems it's a common problem. It's unwearable.
> 
> Back to normal wool next time.


Superwash allegedly springs back in the tumble dryer. I've been caught out but never tried it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 8, 2020)

moose said:


> Disaster! I finished my new jumper and tried to block it, and it turned into a hideous stretchy mess when wet. Now it's down to my knees!
> And when I search 'Cascade 220 Superwash stretch' it seems it's a common problem. It's unwearable.
> 
> Back to normal wool next time.


Oh no!  I think superwash can be a bit slippery like but that sounds drastic.


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2020)

8115 said:


> Superwash allegedly springs back in the tumble dryer. I've been caught out but never tried it.


I don't have a tumble dryer


----------



## 8115 (Nov 8, 2020)

moose said:


> I don't have a tumble dryer


Laundrette?


----------



## moose (Nov 9, 2020)

Phew - husband took it to the launderette and it's come out roughly the size it was intended to be, and not felted. Glad he restrained me from throwing it on the fire last night, in a tantrum 
First and last time I ever use superwash!


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 9, 2020)

moose said:


> Phew - husband took it to the launderette and it's come out roughly the size it was intended to be, and not felted. Glad he restrained me from throwing it on the fire last night, in a tantrum
> First and last time I ever use superwash!


I have an absolute ton of stuff made of superwash and it has never done that. It relaxes a little when blocked but that's it. In fact my favourite cardigan that's gone on for years is superwash (Cygnet Superwash).


----------



## polly (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello knitting thread. I thought you might like this - the V&A has 1940s knitting patterns you can download for free here: V&A · 1940s knitting patterns

 😬


----------



## moose (Nov 9, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I have an absolute ton of stuff made of superwash and it has never done that. It relaxes a little when blocked but that's it. In fact my favourite cardigan that's gone on for years is superwash (Cygnet Superwash).


Well I always think of you when I hear the word, as I know you have knitted a lot. It was unbelievable when wet - it was like wrestling a giant octopus, slithering out of my grasp! At one point the sleeves were 12 inches longer than they were supposed to be  (I'm laughing NOW...  )


----------



## moose (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm now knitting with Air  
Air by Drops, mind. It's the softest yarn I've ever used - you can hardly feel it in your hand whilst knitting! I doubt it will have any durability whatsoever, but I'm making a instant gratification, super easy jumper on big needles, so I don't really care.



It's going to be followed by one of these, which involves CUTTING STITCHES to make the eyelids, and will be way more fiddly.


----------



## polly (Jan 2, 2021)

Worth it though moose - they are so cool


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 2, 2021)

I made a hat for my sister with Air and it's nice.

Below is my latest make - the doll is an old knit for my niece which came back to me for facial reconstruction, hair transplant and rehoming, and is now with youngest gaijinchild. Made the coat and bag for Xmas.


----------



## campanula (Jan 2, 2021)

Enragingly, my camera appears to have died so I am unable to post my (ridiculous) hood. Grandaughter, looking on the phone, (loudly) asked her mum - 'is nana in fancy dress?l Personally, I know I look like a demented elf but suddenly, I love hoods. So much so that I made another, more sober one for D-i-L. Winter white cashmere (thank you Colourmart - my greatest yarn find of the decade). Unfortunately (or possibly not), I showed it to my youngest before wrapping...only for him to say it looked a bit Klu Klux Klanny. Had to hastily rip out the ribbing and add some blue around the edges. Added a ruffle on the bottom (also with some extra blue) just in case. Made a Fair Isle beret for one of my customers and I am finally knitting myself Latvian mittens (almost finished the first one. When I learn how to upload pics from my phone, I can post photos.
Is that 'Ranunculus' Moose? Have done that pattern myself. I used some spendy Handmaiden yarn with Drops Kidsilk.


----------



## moose (Jan 3, 2021)

It's the Easy Eyelet Sweater by Knitatude campanula - it's extremely easy, but I'm enjoying the way it makes a feature of the yoke increases rather than trying to do an invisible increase - I will use that idea again. 

Well done on pulling the hood back from the KKK precipice!  Looking forward to seeing the demented elf


----------



## campanula (Jan 10, 2021)

Well hey, moose - am doing one of those myself (holey jumpers) but not, sadly, with Air or huge needles. Mine' (s some very fine alpaca I was given, (800gr) on 2.75 needles. I have had it for years but I would never wear anything fine, cream-coloured or holey (instant destruction guaranteed). D-i-L does like and wear my numerous knitted offerings. Also, she is ridiculously tiny (she can swap clothes with 9 year old grand-daughter). Anyway, this is my definition of endless, mindless lockdown knitting...although I also have socks, Latvian mittens and my ongoing stranded cardigan on the go but these require paying serious attention.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 22, 2021)

I have some yarn on the way that I ordered.  But I am so old I can't remember which of the two projects I was dithering over that I decided it would be for when I ordered it last Saturday.


----------



## campanula (Mar 7, 2021)

Aibrean pattern by Isabell Kraemer
					

For pattern support please go to the questions thread here.




					www.ravelry.com
				




Rounding off knitting season with a jumper for sweetheart. I have now completely sworn off  merino (the battery chicken of yarns) so am doing this in some rustic Norwegian wool - Hillesvag peltsulgarn 'Tinde - in a lovely grassy green. And not doing the horrible purlknot pattern texture, just doing a waffle stitch. The wool is rather lovely... with that longwool halo thing but a tight worsted spin...and cheap too. Mindless stuff after another season of intensely patterned items on minuscule needles and also supreme displacement for all those other projects  facing another year of hibernation.


----------



## moose (Mar 7, 2021)

There's a knitting season?? I didn't get that memo


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 7, 2021)

moose said:


> There's a knitting season?? I didn't get that memo


Indeed. What are you supposed to do with all the projects you haven't finished by the time it ends? Stick the needles in them till September?


----------



## campanula (Mar 12, 2021)

Yep, knitting season is for winter hibernation. Once spring arrives, it is gardening/sewing season. I am helpless to overcome these timings. One day, it just becomes impossible to consider knitting another stitch...so everything not finished gets stashed into baskets and forgotten about until the knitting imperative descends on me again - usually sometime around my birthday in October. This has been the case my entire life...so I am racing against some internal clock to finish this next jumper. Tends to coincide with the spring seed sowing (tomatoes and semi-tender flowers). I have about a week to finish the body and sleeves (have finished yoke and neckline and done the sleeve separation...so it is touch and go.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 25, 2021)

Why don't more patterns work top down? 

I feel like everything would be a lot easier if you worked that way.


----------



## moose (Apr 25, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Why don't more patterns work top down?
> 
> I feel like everything would be a lot easier if you worked that way.


I'm a real convert, and if you're on ravelry, you can filter your search that way. I don't think I'll ever sew up again - I was always crap at it. .


----------



## Me76 (Apr 25, 2021)

I just think it would be so much easier to make sure you get things that are the length you want.  

Posted it after I followed a pattern and got a sleeve for a gorilla.  The trying to hold it at my arm pit on the needles to work out what I actually needed to do is ridiculous.  would be so much easier if I could hold the shoulder seam to work it out.


----------



## moose (Apr 25, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I just think it would be so much easier to make sure you get things that are the length you want.
> 
> Posted it after I followed a pattern and got a sleeve for a gorilla.  The trying to hold it at my arm pit on the needles to work out what I actually needed to do is ridiculous.  would be so much easier if I could hold the shoulder seam to work it out.


Yeah, totally. I'm knitting for mr moose, when I normally only knit for myself, and it's a boon of top-down that he can try on as I knit, raise his arms, etc, to check length.


----------



## moose (Jul 8, 2021)

Anyone good at knitting (intentional) holes? Share your best tips for a void. 
I fancy recreating this Rei Kawakubo classic from the 80s.


----------



## campanula (Aug 15, 2021)

The unruly allotment has put me off gardening for the moment but I seem to have fallen into another colour-induced rabbithole of dyeing. Obviously, I cannot afford dozens of skeins of undyed yarn...so inevitably, spinning has become a necessary next step...plus, there are sheep in my wood and I have access to no end of fleece. After the last lot of stinky sheepwool though, I simply ordered carded slivers from world of wool...at quarter the cost of spun yarn. The Ashford traditional wheel is in a corner of the sitting room, skeins of wool are hanging all over the house and the natural dyeing thing has also involved heaps of pans with mordants, boiling plant stuff and such. Then there are food colourings/acid dyes. I am in a sort of frenzy, tbh, and am just knocking up a couple of drop spindles to get the hang of 'drafting' So much to learn. However, there is a little niggle in my head. While I claim to be a gardener, in truth, I mainly just like raising plants. When it comes to planting them out in perfectly balanced, coherent and lovely gardens, it all goes to shit and I end up with a zillion plants, piled around in pots...which basically makes up my (ahem) garden. I have a horrible feeling that simply arsing about with colours will not get much further than that and I will merely be hoarding yet more skeins and balls of colourful wool (I would be knitting forever to make any inroads into the piles of accumulated woollage (which rarely go together or can even be used to make a single useful garment.).


----------



## moose (Aug 16, 2021)

Well you have to do something in the 2 months till Knitting Season, campanula 
Are you using your own plants to dye? Would love to see some dyed wool when you get a break in your frenzy.


----------



## campanula (Aug 19, 2021)

Yep, moose. I grew madder, anthemis, safflowers and persicaria (for indigo)...along with stuff like calendula and walnuts I already have to hand. The madder took 4 years to get enough root...but even after drying and grinding, I didn't get a good deep red. More of a sort of peachy salmon. V.pretty but not what I was hoping for. The indigo has been a ...trip. I have mainly been experimenting with extraction and after several weeks, I have extracted around 20grams of fairly pure indigo. Dyeing with it has been a little fraught though since it there is chemistry involved - fermentation, changing ph, reducing and then re-oxygenating. Unlike simple acid dyes, keeping an indigo vat alive is not unlike maintaining an especially tricky sourdough. So far, I have not really managed to get a deep blue but have got several pretty shades of aquamarine. The main disappointment with indigo involves the high levels of alkalinity ...which is OK for cellulose (plant fibres like cotton, flax) but a bit harsh for protein fibres such as wool or silk. I have been doing overdyeing, kettle dyeing and dipping...while trying to avoid some of the horrible lurid internet examples. Anyway, this is why I am now trying to spin my own yarn because, just like when you are confronted with a pure virgin sheet of white cartridge paper, sized canvas or carefully cut wooden blank (for a lathe), making the first marks  (or cuts) really ups my anxiety levels.

For the first time ever, I have picked up my needles in the middle of August. I got about halfway through making a very lovely cardigan in shades of pinks and greys, using kid silk, a Shibui lace weight silk and cashmere and something called 'seacell' (one of these viscose/tencel fibres from Fleecemaiden. All in, the yarn probably cost almost £200 (although I bought it over several years on sale). I started knitting it around 5 years ago but gave up as I decided it was all a bit too fluffy bedjacket style...but am now thinking fuck it, who wouldn't want a pastel silk and cashmere cardi for those idle mornings in bed? I may have to acquire some marabou mules and an ebony cigarillo holder. Anyway, I have finished the back and one front, so am technically over the halfway mark and persevering on.

I will get one of the offspring to help me to upload pics, asap.


----------



## moose (Aug 19, 2021)

Sounds like a very interesting process. I plan to get into fiddling with dyes when I don't have to work any more. 
We will also need pics of the marabou mules and cigarette holder, of course


----------



## campanula (Aug 20, 2021)

So I have spun up some wool and knitted a swatch. Amazingly, I did produce (ahem) yarn of an interesting texture not unlike some spendy Malabrigo I bought years ago. Would work for a rustic garment of sorts but I expect something a bit more refined. Early days with the spindle though.
I did get a bundle of cheapo Turkish fabric dyes through the post so will get the grand-daughters doing tiedye bunting for our party.


----------



## campanula (Sep 2, 2021)

I have overdyed most  of the yarn which had been dyed with plants. I started with Wilton food colouring gel on several skeins and mini-skeins and also bought a handful of acid dyes. I have to admit to being a bit disgruntled with 'natural' dyes, whereas acid dyes are reliable, versatile, easy to use in any quantity. I am knitting a pair of replacement gloves for my daughter (after collie-related destruction of original pair), so I split and dyed a 100 gr of  Blue-face Leicester 4ply into 6 mini-skeins. As a skein of undyed Corriedale dk can be had for just over a fiver (from World of Wool ), I am going to have to be strict with myself.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2021)

Long time since I've been here... need to pick up my needles again and get a baby blanket made by Feb.

Can anyone recommend a soft washable baby friendly yarn that doesn't bobble? 

Last one I made I used knitpicks comfy, which is so soft and machine washable, but bobbles.


----------



## campanula (Sep 30, 2021)

I have been using a lot of Blue-Faced -Leicester (but have been buying undyed yarn and dyeing it myself). It is a lovely soft yarn, - not as fine as merino, but does not bobble (even though it has quite a long staple length) Nice and bouncy yet very durable. Really is my favourite British wool. I think it is available in superwash from West Yorkshire Spinners (who, I think, also have a range of BFL in various thicknesses and colours).


----------



## campanula (Nov 17, 2021)

Heya, knitters .  Knitting season again. I have officially abandoned the natural dyeing...but am fully invested in using acid dyes. A really simple and versatile way of colouring yarn - have done loads of low-immersion dyeing in a skillet, using a mix of different (but related) colours. I have already mentioned World of Wool, where I have been working my way through their range of undyed yarns. I  absolutely must reveal the beautiful Polworth DK yarn. For less than £7, you can get 100 grammes of the softest, sheeniest wool...which manages to be incredibly soft yet lacking that fluffy halo (which, inevitably blobs and pills). They also do a BFL sock weight which is a bit thicker than 4ply (and is likely to be a contender for the flurry of baby knitting in my future. Daughter has announced her second on the way, so I expect my needles will be on fire.


----------



## moose (Nov 17, 2021)

campanula said:


> Heya, knitters .  Knitting season again.


Phew! At last  Looking forward to seeing your coloured wool.


----------



## campanula (Nov 18, 2021)

hedgewitch hood pattern by tiny owl knits
					

Welcome to Herbology Class. For this class you will be knitting a berry-laden hedgewitch hood to wear while you are wandering the hedges gathering herbs. A hedgewitch is a wise person who lives “beyond the hedges;” outside of town in the mists of the unknown. A hedge witch has a deep...




					www.ravelry.com
				




After my hood making last year, (I made 2), I am going to make this for my daughter-in-law (the only keen wearer of my knitting, apart from sweetheart). She is also not dissimilar to myself, inasmuch as we both have a liking for clothing which is verging a bit on cosplay (cloaks, hoods, shawls and such...in many colours). I have already dyed the wool (purples, russet, deep pinks and a coupla shades of green). After the long drawn out torture of sweetheart's latest jumper, I am really looking forward to knitting fiddly leaves and berries. Will attempt pics using my webcam (I have only lately realised that my laptop has such a thing).
Did you find some nice yarn, Biddlybee ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2022)

I thought I'd replied, sorry. Blue faced Leicester is such a nice wool, but my hands can't handle knitting with it. They couldn't last time I tried anyway, maybe the superwash is worth a go.

I went with Drops Big Merino, it's very soft and I'm coping doing short stints and I don't think it bobbles too much. I'm not halfway through yet and only got two weeks


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2022)

i don't often pop in here but have a quick question - what's the best online wool shop that does gift vouchers? any recommendations very much appreciated.


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't often pop in here but have a quick question - what's the best online wool shop that does gift vouchers? any recommendations very much appreciated.


Wool Warehouse has a very wide range of yarn, fabric and other related things to suit most requirements, from the cheap to the posh. Wool Warehouse Gift Voucher


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2022)

moose said:


> Wool Warehouse has a very wide range of yarn and other related things to suit most requirements, from the cheap to the posh. Wool Warehouse Gift Voucher


thank you!


----------

